# Twilight of the Thunder God



## Mingster

Time for a new journal as the old one has run it's course and the time has come for a new beginning.

Things were going reasonably well until about 6 months ago when a variety of health issues flared up and put paid to my years training goals. I'm on the mend now so will be starting again in 2014 with a slightly different approach.

I've been pushing the weights pretty hard over the last couple of years in an attempt to get back to where I was before a nasty back injury. I've been pretty successful tbh, far more so than I ever really thought possible, but in the process have cut a few corners training wise. The time has come to take a step back, get back to the basics and work on technique rather than simply weight lifted. I'm going to stick with the squats, deads and bench work, add in assistance work like glute/ham raises, chins and rows, and also some weightlifting stuff such as pulls and clean and jerk.

Blood and snot training designed to get me strong safely, and also to add flexibility and fitness which will, hopefully, improve my health and longevity in the sport through my 50's and possibly beyond. Good old fashioned Viking training


----------



## MRSTRONG

Awesome and all the best mate .


----------



## biggiejohnson

Good luck mate, be looking in, definitely a fan of back to basics, have a good 2014!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Glad to hear you are on the mend Ming!

Good luck with the new journey, onwards and upwards eh!

Happy new year


----------



## Greshie

Subbed as always


----------



## Guest

Good luck with the viking training :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys. Your support is always greatly appreciated.

I'm still getting over a Christmas cold so won't be lifting any weights until the beginning of next week. I have been stretching regularly over the past couple of weeks though, primarily focused on my squat and deadlift. For an old guy I am pretty flexible in the hips and ankles but less so in the inner thigh/groin area but after a couple of weeks work I'm getting there. I also need to work on my hamstring flexibility.

I've been meaning to do this for a while but have finally got round to asking a local joiner to knock me up a box for box squatting. I'm looking at something 24 inches square and 15 inches high. I like box squats and mean to do lots of these over the coming months. Here's a quick video to show the kind of stuff I intend doing, the only difference being that I squat with my feet facing pretty much straight ahead of me...


----------



## 25434

Ullo lovely Ming...I will be very interested in the content of your journal....I was going to start doing 5x5 but decided myself to just do the 3 basics with one or two extras myself after reading some stuff on the internet over the last few days. I will be taking on board all tips and generally pinching all sorts of stuff from here.....if that's ok.....  although obviously on a girlie scale.....

Due to a health thing I'm out of any impact training full stop, bugger....sorry for swearing by the way.....

I think I may use you covertly as my trainer....oh! Sod....I just let the cat out of the bag...darn! I need to work on my ninja skills...pft

Hurrr hurrr.....good luck Ming with this journal..I hope you don't mind suffering me yet again...  . X

In my defence I can say that we have the love of pies in common, therefore I deem that my right of way here...

But.....but.....I..I...could be wrong? X


----------



## andyhuggins

Best of luck mate. Will be following.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo lovely Ming...I will be very interested in the content of your journal....I was going to start doing 5x5 but decided myself to just do the 3 basics with one or two extras myself after reading some stuff on the internet over the last few days. I will be taking on board all tips and generally pinching all sorts of stuff from here.....if that's ok.....  although obviously on a girlie scale.....
> 
> Due to a health thing I'm out of any impact training full stop, bugger....sorry for swearing by the way.....
> 
> I think I may use you covertly as my trainer....oh! Sod....I just let the cat out of the bag...darn! I need to work on my ninja skills...pft
> 
> Hurrr hurrr.....good luck Ming with this journal..I hope you don't mind suffering me yet again...  . X
> 
> In my defence I can say that we have the love of pies in common, therefore I deem that my right of way here...
> 
> But.....but.....I..I...could be wrong? X


No worries hon. Anything I can do or say that will help you please ask. I know you don't do pm's but if you want to contact me feel free. I'm going to start pretty much from scratch so I'm sure we can progress together:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> No worries hon. Anything I can do or say that will help you please ask. I know you don't do pm's but if you want to contact me feel free. I'm going to start pretty much from scratch so I'm sure we can progress together:thumbup1:


Wow, how very kind of you......please don't worry, I don't like to bother people....happy blabbering along.....but if I get stuck it's nice to know I can ask..thank you so much....

Wanders off in tigger slippers for a cuppa tea smugly smiling and practising my ninja stalk....hugely important for pinching ideas in the dead of night.....wooooooooossshhhhhhh.......


----------



## faultline

In for the Viking knowledge


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Wow, how very kind of you......please don't worry, I don't like to bother people....happy blabbering along.....but if I get stuck it's nice to know I can ask..thank you so much....
> 
> Wanders off in tigger slippers for a cuppa tea smugly smiling and practising my ninja stalk....hugely important for pinching ideas in the dead of night.....wooooooooossshhhhhhh.......


No bother at all hon Any time.

Will be paying a bit more attention to my diet this year too lol.

I haven't been eating as much as usual these past few months due to the medical stuff so will be starting at a lower calorie level than usual. Somewhere around 3750 or so to start with. My training will be fairly comfortable to start with but this will increase in intensity as I progress and the cals will increase accordingly. I intend to eat a lot more fish, together with the usual beef, chicken, rice and potatoes.

My daily breakfast will consist of a large shake with egg whites, oats, and various other bits and pieces added. This will be followed by two main meals and two high calorie snacks - peanut butter and jam in wholemeal bread, cheese and other dairy, and similar. Evening eating will depend on whether or not it is a training day.

Pizza and Scotch Eggs will be a staple every second weekend as usual


----------



## RowRow

Subscribed to this one!

Always good to follow you and be good to try and get some strength tips where I can


----------



## Rob68

Good luck Pal :thumb:

Just hope there isnt any kind of Ming meltdown the nearer we get to the end of may :whistling: ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

subbed!


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Good luck Pal :thumb:
> 
> Just hope there isnt any kind of Ming meltdown the nearer we get to the end of may :whistling: ...


If there is it won't be football related mate It's only a game:whistling:



Dirk McQuickly said:


> subbed!


Cheers Dirk


----------



## Mingster

Got the provisions in for January this morning. 5kg of steak, 5kg lean mince, 5kg of chicken breasts, 4kg of salmon, 2kg of pollock, 1kg of prawns and a lot of basmati rice and egg noodles. I've ordered egg whites and oats from Bulkpowders for delivery tomorrow, together with leucine, Q10 and Psyllium husks. Add in some bits and pieces such as whole eggs, potatoes, cheese, lots of milk and the odd pizza or two and that should be this months eating taken care of.

Will be doing some core work later on today.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Got the provisions in for January this morning. 5kg of steak, 5kg lean mince, 5kg of chicken breasts, 4kg of salmon, 2kg of pollock, 1kg of prawns and a lot of basmati rice and egg noodles. I've ordered egg whites and oats from Bulkpowders for delivery tomorrow, together with leucine, Q10 and Psyllium husks. Add in some bits and pieces such as whole eggs, potatoes, cheese, lots of milk and the odd pizza or two and that should be this months eating taken care of.
> 
> Will be doing some core work later on today.


Thought that was just a week's worth... :whistling: you on a diet ? :innocent:


----------



## Laurieloz

This sounds great, Mr. Ming.

A good new look, revised training and pending your health issues, some even better training to come.

Good luck with your new journal and all the best for 2014 mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Only just caught this pal, in and subbed.

Goldmine of usefull info :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

A bit of core work today.

I do some core every day and have done for around 5 years now as physio following my back injury. This consists of hip rotations and lower back compressions and stretches. They are difficult to describe but were worked out over time with the one decent physio it was my good fortune to meet at that time.

When lifting I add other exercises. These are my favourite...






Occasionally I will substitute them with these...skip to 45 sec mark...






I usually finish off with some variety of lying leg raises.

You can do all of these exercises pretty much anywhere with little or no equipment needed.


----------



## 25434

I'm gonna need a bigger notebook..lol...


----------



## Guest

faultline said:


> In for the Viking knowledge


Wouldn't mind some of that also :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Hafpor said:


> Wouldn't mind some of that also :thumbup1:


A good site for general Viking info...http://www.hurstwic.org/index.html


----------



## Mingster

Been to work today but have managed another core session, a repeat of Thursdays exercises. Hoping to get into the gym tomorrow but this cold is taking some shifting. Feel pretty lousy and am spending a fair bit time coughing my guts up, but I'll do what I can.

Diet going well. Yesterday's eating included a breakfast multi shake, a peanut butter and jam sandwich with Burgen bread, salmon with potatoes, sprouts and broccoli, chicken with mushrooms and pineapple with egg noodles, and cheese with crisp breads for my evening snack. I don't want to bore people with too much diet detail, but will add bits and pieces here and there when I feel it may be useful, or interesting, or just plain gluttonous

I'll stick up a supplements post later in the week.


----------



## Greshie

I've just bought a loaf of bergen bread again for the first time in ages, linseed and soya, not really been eating much bread at all recently, but I have just ordered some goodies from my supplier so need to make an effort with food to make it all worthwhile.... though I wont be packing away as much as you!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I've just bought a loaf of bergen bread again for the first time in ages, linseed and soya, not really been eating much bread at all recently, but I have just ordered some goodies from my supplier so need to make an effort with food to make it all worthwhile.... though I wont be packing away as much as you!


Well, it's all relative mate However much food you need to grow and/or get stronger I've found a general rule of thumb is to eat a little bit more than is comfortable. It's like the weights, you have to push yourself a little. Average eating gets average results for me and, I find, that my body soon gets used to the extra food and will want more.

I also like a bit of flavour with my food. You can do this by adding sensible options such as pineapple or mushrooms to meals, or simply by throwing in a bit of curry or chilli powder. I enjoy plain foods but not for every meal. You've got to have flavour


----------



## RowRow

Mingster said:


> Well, it's all relative mate However much food you need to grow and/or get stronger I've found a general rule of thumb is to eat a little bit more than is comfortable. It's like the weights, you have to push yourself a little. Average eating gets average results for me and, I find, that my body soon gets used to the extra food and will want more.
> 
> I also like a bit of flavour with my food. You can do this by adding sensible options such as pineapple or mushrooms to meals, or simply by throwing in a bit of curry or chilli powder. I enjoy plain foods but not for every meal. You've got to have flavour


Agree on the food front I always peform best when feel like I've pushed food.

The second I drop down to Ann easy amount I drop off.

On the flavour front I am constantly in the kitchen more fool me I guess because if food is bland it will just not get eaten


----------



## Mingster

Well then...No training today. Cold took a turn for the worse last night and a trip to the docs today resulted in the diagnosis of a chest infection and the prescribing of anti-biotics. FFS!

Hopefully they will kick in and I'll get started towards the end of the week. I'll chuck up some other background stuff in the meantime.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Well then...No training today. Cold took a turn for the worse last night and a trip to the docs today resulted in the diagnosis of a chest infection and the prescribing of anti-biotics. FFS!
> 
> Hopefully they will kick in and I'll get started towards the end of the week. I'll chuck up some other background stuff in the meantime.


Oh dear! poor Ming....what an arras....I hope it goes away pretty quickly...x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! poor Ming....what an arras....I hope it goes away pretty quickly...x


Cheers hon. I'll be fine. Second year in a row we've had the grand daughter over the Christmas period and the second year in a row that I've caught something from her lol. Good job she's gorgeous


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Cheers hon. I'll be fine. Second year in a row we've had the grand daughter over the Christmas period and the second year in a row that I've caught something from her lol. Good job she's gorgeous


awweeee...heee heee...they are so cute when they are ickle....little germ ridden flu bug vessels...hurrr hurrr...x


----------



## Mingster

Supplements I will be taking on a daily basis...

Multi Vit/Min.

10,000iu Vit D with K2.

6,000mg Echinacea.

50mg Zinc.

2/3g Ascorbic Acid powder.

Super Greens.

4g Fish Oils.

150mg Q10.

Psyllium Husk Powder.

I don't use a pre-workout but will take Glutamine, Leucine and BCAA's around my workouts.

I have a whey shake every morning and will add a second shake on workout days immediately after the workout with 50g whey and 50g malto. I use a variety of different whey suppliers, although my stock purchase is BulkPowders unflavoured.


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> Got the provisions in for January this morning. 5kg of steak, 5kg lean mince, 5kg of chicken breasts, 4kg of salmon, 2kg of pollock, 1kg of prawns and a lot of basmati rice and egg noodles. I've ordered egg whites and oats from Bulkpowders for delivery tomorrow, together with leucine, Q10 and Psyllium husks. Add in some bits and pieces such as whole eggs, potatoes, cheese, lots of milk and the odd pizza or two and that should be this months eating taken care of.
> 
> Will be doing some core work later on today.


Hey... subbed big guy and best of luck mate.... :thumbup1:

Just read the above......wtf no cadburys boost bars in there...that's like taking the spinach of popeye, ye legs will go weak...... :lol:


----------



## Mingster

raptordog said:


> Hey... subbed big guy and best of luck mate.... :thumbup1:
> 
> Just read the above......wtf no cadburys boost bars in there...that's like taking the spinach of popeye, ye legs will go weak...... :lol:


Boost bars aren't supplements mate. They're real food, like pizza


----------



## 25434

Ming, I have a question if that is ok. I currently use unflavoured MP whey but due to a couple of things I'm looking to change to a more reliable supplier....I saw that you ordered some unflavoured stuff from Bulkpowders? Would you recommend that as an equal/same quality/higher as the mp one? you don't have to answer this by the way I don't want to say anything wrong about anything...it's just a question...also, sorry to ask, do you know if they do samples?

really sorry if im not supposed to ask...don't answer if you don't want...but.....is it... Thank you whatever you decide to say anyway...x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ming, I have a question if that is ok. I currently use unflavoured MP whey but due to a couple of things I'm looking to change to a more reliable supplier....I saw that you ordered some unflavoured stuff from Bulkpowders? Would you recommend that as an equal/same quality/higher as the mp one? you don't have to answer this by the way I don't want to say anything wrong about anything...it's just a question...also, sorry to ask, do you know if they do samples?
> 
> really sorry if im not supposed to ask...don't answer if you don't want...but.....is it... Thank you whatever you decide to say anyway...x


I haven't used any MP products for years tbh so I wouldn't like to make a comparison. I like the BP unflavoured. It compares favourably with most other products imo. When I fancy a bit of taste I will put one scoop of unflavoured in with a scoop of a flavoured whey. I have PhD vanilla atm, and I also have some GoNutrition flavours. I like the products and the service - especially DPS delivery - from BP so mainly stick with them for my staples.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Ming, I have a question if that is ok. I currently use unflavoured MP whey but due to a couple of things I'm looking to change to a more reliable supplier....I saw that you ordered some unflavoured stuff from Bulkpowders? Would you recommend that as an equal/same quality/higher as the mp one? you don't have to answer this by the way I don't want to say anything wrong about anything...it's just a question...also, sorry to ask, do you know if they do samples?
> 
> really sorry if im not supposed to ask...don't answer if you don't want...but.....is it... Thank you whatever you decide to say anyway...x


I use Bulk Powders ... never used anything else to compare with though


----------



## 25434

Thank you Ming and Greshie. I will give 'em a go I think. I have used the phd vanilla one myself too but I found it a bit sweet. That's why I like the unflavoured one cos I can add my own thing, which is usually ground flaxseeds and nuts and stuff...thank you very much for answering..really appreciated.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Thank you Ming and Greshie. I will give 'em a go I think. I have used the phd vanilla one myself too but I found it a bit sweet. That's why I like the unflavoured one cos I can add my own thing, which is usually ground flaxseeds and nuts and stuff...thank you very much for answering..really appreciated.


It is sweet imo but, mixed with the unflavoured, it becomes pretty good

A major plus point with BP is the 1 hour delivery window you get from DPS. Saves you sitting around all day waiting for stuff to be delivered.


----------



## biglbs

IN mate as usual,looks like we are taking similar roads here,i too am hitting the big 3 with some support work as i feel is needed,due to injuries as you know.So this will be a good read for me too,good luck this year with your goals...


----------



## Mingster

Well I've been able to do bog all for the past few days. The cold/flu/infection hit with a vengeance and it's been all I could do to get the minimum food inside me let alone exercise.

The good news is that today, for the first time in a while, I feel half decent so maybe I've finally cracked it. The bad news is that I was due to get wired up for my sleep apnea tests at the hospital this evening, but this has now been cancelled as they say the infection will render the tests inconclusive. It's pretty annoying as I have been waiting for ever for this but they say I'll be given another priority date in a few days time.

If I continue to improve I will be back in the gym tomorrow for a gentle session to get things moving again.


----------



## Mingster

Still not feeling too good if truth be told but back in the gym today. Light weights and a little less volume than I will use once I get back into the swing of things.

Workout A - Legs.

Warm Up.

Stretching and bodyweight squats.

Box Squats.

Working up to 5x3x140kg.

Romanian Deadlifts.

3x10x60kg.

Box Jumps.

3x10 with a low - 12 inch - box.

Calf Raises.

5x10x160kg.

No great weights, but I'm feeling fragile lol, and the first few sessions will very much be a breaking back into it process.


----------



## Mingster

I am awaiting my 'box' being supplied by a local joiner so will simply be using a standard bench for the squats initially. The bench is a couple of inches higher than I would like ideally, but it will suffice for now.

This is how I do the deads...






The box jumps will take a bit of getting used to, not least the 'dismount' lol, as landing doesn't do great things for my dodgy spine. I may have to step down between jumps in the future but we'll see.

The Calf Raises are done on my Hack Squat machine with a 3 inch block of wood placed on the footplate to provide the stretch.

I'll be looking to add a higher rep finishing set to the squats and up the volume of the deads to 5 sets once I get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Mingster

Maybe should have had another couple of days recuperation as I feel like I've been hit by a truck this morning lol.

Weighed in at a paltry 107kg. Will be starting my first cycle in 9 months tomorrow. 300mg test/650mg mast weekly, with 100mg anavar daily.

Looking to add some size and strength whilst increasing mobility, flexibility and fitness.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Maybe should have had another couple of days recuperation as I feel like I've been hit by a truck this morning lol.
> 
> .


Ullo lovely Ming...that is wise. You know inside if you're ready dontchya ....hope u feel better quickly so you can start to train...x


----------



## Mingster

Workout B - PUSH.

R/C Warm Up.

Flat Bench.

Lots of sets focusing on technique and bar speed off the chest. Up to 140kg.

Tricep Rack Lockouts.

3x6x150kg. Paused for a count of 2 at each lockout.

Tricep Punchdowns.

3x15x25kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x15x22.5kg. I always like to give my chest a good stretch out with these.

Seated Side Laterals.

2x10x22.5kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

2x10x22.5kg. Not a Push exercise but I like to hit my rear delts twice a week.

All well and good. I really enjoyed this session despite a coughing fit between sets. No great weights but it is early days. Felt strong and had a bit left in the tank. Nailing my technique is the important thing for me at this point. Get that sorted and the big lifts will come


----------



## Mingster

Tricep Punchdowns...


----------



## Rob68

Good luck with the new cycle mate,fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## Mingster

Workout C - PULL.

Deads.

Very steady and very light reps with 140kg.

Chins. Neautral grip at shoulder width.

3x6xbodyweight.

High Pulls.

6x5x60kg.

Face Pulls. Lying on bench.

3x15x30kg.

Incline DB Curls.

3x10x15kg db's.

Two sessions in two days and I'm making up for lost time Mainly down to my work schedule tbh.

Deads are light, but anyone familiar with my injury history will know that I have really struggled to deadlift for several years now. Pretty much my first session back after my injury I lifted 200kg but was laid up for two weeks afterwards. I don't struggle lifting the weight, it's just the fact that my body no longer agrees with the exercise. Nevertheless, I will have another attempt at coming back lol. I will keep the weights light though, so don't expect any big numbers on deads.

The rest of the workout was experimental, but seemed to flow together nicely so I'm pretty pleased with the way things went. My technique on the High Pulls was a little rusty but plenty of sets will soon sort that. Chins were easy which was a relief. I hate chins.

Hams are a little tight after Leg day but, otherwise, all is well. Next Leg session is planned for Thursday.


----------



## Mingster

Sore all over today but it's always the way when you're getting back into the swing.

Diet today has been... mega breakfast shake, a mid-morning snack of half a pound of grilled bacon and two large wholemeal buns with Lurpack, chicken mushroom and pineapple with egg noodles at lunch-time - fresh ingredients not takeaway lol, another snack of kippers and potatoes, evening meal of home made lasagne and more potatoes, with almonds and a large bunch of grapes eaten between meals.

Tomorrows meals have been prepped and will be based around salmon, prawns, beef and rice.


----------



## andyhuggins

You fully recovered yet mate?


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> You fully recovered yet mate?


Not completely mate, but back in the gym. Starting off steady so no need to wait for full recovery to get going lol. I was starting to get withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Mingster

Workout A - LEGS.

Warm Up.

Stretching, partial and bodyweight Squats.

Box Squats.

Lots of sets focusing on technique and explosiveness from the 'hole'. Maxing out with 2x5x160kg.

Romanian Deads.

1x10x60kg. 1x10x70kg. 1x10x80kg. Nice and steady, ensuring the bar never loses contact with my legs.

Box Jumps.

3x10 with a 15 inch box.

Calf Raises.

5x10x170kg. On the Hack machine with a block of wood on the footplate.

Good session today. Feeling strong. Had to resist the urge to push things along ahead of schedule, after all it's only week 2 lol. Added 20kg to the top sets of Squats and RDL's: 3inches to the box and 10kg to the Calf Raises. I won't be adding these amounts on a weekly basis of course, but it's early days and I'm reaping the benefits of starting light and building momentum in my lifts. Cycling your lifting is truly the way to go imo. If you're pushing for max lifts more than two workouts in a row you are definitely restricting your progress strength wise in my experience.

Food continues to be good, although I did have two double cheeseburgers for my high calorie morning snack today


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice increases mate.

Hope you enjoyed the cheeseburgers


----------



## RowRow

Mingster said:


> Workout A - LEGS.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Stretching, partial and bodyweight Squats.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> Lots of sets focusing on technique and explosiveness from the 'hole'. Maxing out with 2x5x160kg.
> 
> Romanian Deads.
> 
> 1x10x60kg. 1x10x70kg. 1x10x80kg. Nice and steady, ensuring the bar never loses contact with my legs.
> 
> Box Jumps.
> 
> 3x10 with a 15 inch box.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 5x10x170kg. On the Hack machine with a block of wood on the footplate.
> 
> Good session today. Feeling strong. Had to resist the urge to push things along ahead of schedule, after all it's only week 2 lol. Added 20kg to the top sets of Squats and RDL's: 3inches to the box and 10kg to the Calf Raises. I won't be adding these amounts on a weekly basis of course, but it's early days and I'm reaping the benefits of starting light and building momentum in my lifts. Cycling your lifting is truly the way to go imo. If you're pushing for max lifts more than two workouts in a row you are definitely restricting your progress strength wise in my experience.
> 
> Food continues to be good, although I did have two double cheeseburgers for my high calorie morning snack today


Always a good read. How would you advise to cycle lifting?


----------



## Mingster

RowRow said:


> Always a good read. How would you advise to cycle lifting?


I tend to run 8 week lifting cycles, building to a 1RM attempt in one, or at most, two lifts. Then I generally drop back to around 80% and work my way back up. Personally I find it difficult to increase say, bench, squat and deads, over the same period of time so I tend to focus on one or two lifts whilst maintaining the others.

This current routine will be slightly different as I am coming off a long period of sub-optimum training due to my health issues. I am starting from scratch after a fashion, so I expect the routine to be longer - 10-12 weeks minimum - and would expect to improve all lifts to some extent, similar to newbie gains lol. Having said that I doubt I'll hit any recent PB's this routine as I'm starting so far back, so to speak, and am looking to this routine to put me in a good place for future PB attempts


----------



## Mingster

Just in case anyone was wondering...The 'box' jumps are done using a pile of 1.5 inch thick paving slabs as the box Used 8 the first week and have increased to 10 today. They do an admirable job but I may be a little sore if I misjudge or fail a jump somewhere down the line...


----------



## GreedyBen

Mingster said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering...The 'box' jumps are done using a pile of 1.5 inch thick paving slabs as the box Used 8 the first week and have increased to 10 today. They do an admirable job but I may be a little sore if I misjudge or fail a jump somewhere down the line...


How did you find these on your knees and ankles mate?

I want to try some but have had a previous knee issue and worry for my ankles! Also wouldn't want to do them after squats 

Also in:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering...The 'box' jumps are done using a pile of 1.5 inch thick paving slabs as the box Used 8 the first week and have increased to 10 today. They do an admirable job but I may be a little sore if I misjudge or fail a jump somewhere down the line...


Aw mate, shins v paving slabs .... fcuking ouch lol ,lets hope it doesnt happen ,but please video your jumps just in case it does  :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

GreedyBen said:


> How did you find these on your knees and ankles mate?
> 
> I want to try some but have had a previous knee issue and worry for my ankles! Also wouldn't want to do them after squats
> 
> Also in:thumbup1:


Well, I've only done them twice and have had no bother. Luckily I've never had any knee/ankle issues though training. My biggest concern is the repetitive jarring of my spine and the fact that this may aggravate my back issues. So far so good up to now...

They are really tough after the squats. That's why I hope to get so much out of doing them



Rob68 said:


> Aw mate, shins v paving slabs .... fcuking ouch lol ,lets hope it doesnt happen ,but please video your jumps just in case it does  :laugh:


You know what you can do don't you? 

I was considering sticking a City poster on the top...Should be easy to be above that lot:lol:


----------



## Mingster

Workout B - PUSH.

R/C Warm Up.

Bench Press.

Lots of sets. Form and bar speed the order of the day. Heavier lifts are paused. Up to 145kg.

Rack Lockouts.

3x6x160kg. Each rep from a dead stop and with a 2 count in the lockout position.

Punchdowns.

2x12x30kg. 1x20x30kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x22.5kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

2x12x22.5kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

2x12x22.5kg.

Another highly pleasing session. Benching was comfortable, the Rack Lockouts tough. Added 5kg and 10kg to these lifts and, believe me, the two count at the top of every rep is a killer. The first couple of sets of Punchdowns suffered from the after effects of the Lockouts, but by the final set my tri's had recovered enough to rep out to near failure. Got the usual stretch from the Flyes and was huffing and puffing following the Laterals as usual. Rest kept to a minimum between all sets.

Haven't hit my cals for the day for various reasons but will be sitting down to a nice steak in an hour, and I'll make up the slack tomorrow as it will be Pizza and Scotch Egg day


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds like another enjoyable workout mate. Looks like you enjoy ur pizza and scotch eggs?


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like another enjoyable workout mate. Looks like you enjoy ur pizza and scotch eggs?


Food of champions mate...

It was my staple eve-of-powerlifting meet meal for many a long year


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> Food of champions mate...
> 
> It was my staple eve-of-powerlifting meet meal for many a long year


Well you can't stop tradition then mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Just a quick update for those of you familiar with my sleep apnea saga...As you may recall, after a lengthy wait for the necessary equipment to become available, I was given a date only to have it cancelled due to a chest infection. Last week I was given a new date only to find that it falls during a period of night shifts at work. Not the best time to analyse my sleep patterns. I have since been given a new date of the 10th of February and, because of the delays, the analysis of the results is going to be fast tracked. This means I should have the results as early as the 15th of February.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Greshie

Fingers crossed indeed !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Just a quick update for those of you familiar with my sleep apnea saga...As you may recall, after a lengthy wait for the necessary equipment to become available, I was given a date only to have it cancelled due to a chest infection. Last week I was given a new date only to find that it falls during a period of night shifts at work. Not the best time to analyse my sleep patterns. I have since been given a new date of the 10th of February and, because of the delays, the analysis of the results is going to be fast tracked. This means I should have the results as early as the 15th of February.
> 
> Fingers crossed...


good luck mate


----------



## Mingster

I haven't posted any training videos so far. This is partly down to the fact that I'm only on Week 2 of this routine and the weights are pretty tame. Mostly, however, it's down to the fact that all of my sessions have been after darkness falls and the lighting in my gym is minimal to say the least. I'm quite happy training in the dark lol, but it's hardly conducive to producing viewable videos. This will improve as the lighter nights draw closer.

Sitting at 108kg atm, so up 3kg from my weight at the end of last year. I'm looking pretty similar to the condition of my profile pic with visible abs and a fair few veins, so I'm fairly lean and I hope to maintain this look whilst adding a bit more weight and filling out a little. I'm also aiming to improve my fitness, flexibility and mobility in the process. I'm getting close to ridding myself of the various ailments that have plagued me over recent times so, hopefully, I can get some decent results.

I might make a 'This is my gym' video if I get a chance over the next couple of days. Spit and sawdust pretty much sums it up


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> Just a quick update for those of you familiar with my sleep apnea saga...As you may recall, after a lengthy wait for the necessary equipment to become available, I was given a date only to have it cancelled due to a chest infection. Last week I was given a new date only to find that it falls during a period of night shifts at work. Not the best time to analyse my sleep patterns. I have since been given a new date of the 10th of February and, because of the delays, the analysis of the results is going to be fast tracked. This means I should have the results as early as the 15th of February.
> 
> Fingers crossed...


Hope it all gets sorted mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> I haven't posted any training videos so far. This is partly down to the fact that I'm only on Week 2 of this routine and the weights are pretty tame. Mostly, however, it's down to the fact that all of my sessions have been after darkness falls and the lighting in my gym is minimal to say the least. I'm quite happy training in the dark lol, but it's hardly conducive to producing viewable videos. This will improve as the lighter nights draw closer.
> 
> Sitting at 108kg atm, so up 3kg from my weight at the end of last year. I'm looking pretty similar to the condition of my profile pic with visible abs and a fair few veins, so I'm fairly lean and I hope to maintain this look whilst adding a bit more weight and filling out a little. I'm also aiming to improve my fitness, flexibility and mobility in the process. I'm getting close to ridding myself of the various ailments that have plagued me over recent times so, hopefully, I can get some decent results.
> 
> I might make a 'This is my gym' video if I get a chance over the next couple of days. Spit and sawdust pretty much sums it up


Be interested to see the vid mate.


----------



## Greshie

I've also thought about doing a 'My Gym' video too !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I've also thought about doing a 'My Gym' video too !


I've been meaning to do it for a while lol. Don't think I'll bother with a commentary though


----------



## GreedyBen

Mingster said:


> I haven't posted any training videos so far. This is partly down to the fact that I'm only on Week 2 of this routine and the weights are pretty tame. Mostly, however, it's down to the fact that all of my sessions have been after darkness falls and the lighting in my gym is minimal to say the least. I'm quite happy training in the dark lol, but it's hardly conducive to producing viewable videos. This will improve as the lighter nights draw closer.
> 
> Sitting at 108kg atm, so up 3kg from my weight at the end of last year. I'm looking pretty similar to the condition of my profile pic with visible abs and a fair few veins, so I'm fairly lean and I hope to maintain this look whilst adding a bit more weight and filling out a little. I'm also aiming to improve my fitness, flexibility and mobility in the process. I'm getting close to ridding myself of the various ailments that have plagued me over recent times so, hopefully, I can get some decent results.
> 
> I might make a 'This is my gym' video if I get a chance over the next couple of days. Spit and sawdust pretty much sums it up





andyhuggins said:


> Be interested to see the vid mate.


+1 Me too, be intersting to see this Viking hall of strength!


----------



## Mingster

Back from the butchers with a few kg's of chicken breasts, diced steak and a nice joint of brisket. Should see the month out, together with a freezer full of fish.

Have given the gym an early Spring clean this afternoon Partly in readiness for a potential video shoot, but mainly as there is a good chance that I will be getting a visit from a shield maiden pal of mine for a gym session tomorrow. Don't want her thinking I'm a complete barbarian

Pull session to follow shortly...


----------



## Mingster

A session in a clean and tidy gym tonight, and it resulted in a smooth and, well, neat workout.

Workout C - PULL.

Deads.

Smooth and easy, focusing, once again, on form. Up to 160kg.

Chins.

3x6xbodyweight +2.5kg.

Snatch Grip High Pulls.

3x5x70kg.

Face Pulls.

3x15x35kg.

DB Incline Curls.

Slow and steady with a pause at peak contraction. 3x10x15kg db's.

As I said, the tidiness of the gym seemed to translate into a very tidy session indeed. Everything seemed to flow, form was good, and I felt everything in the areas where I should. Added 20kg to the deads without issue and 10kg to the High Pulls. I do the Pulls like this...






I stuck a 2.5kg plate in the hood of my hoodie - Inzer of course - to provide some progression with the chins, and added weight to the Face Pulls too. Squeezed out every rep of the DB Curls to finish with a nice ache in the biceps. All in all a very nice session. Well pleased.


----------



## RowRow

Would you say you rated high pulls over upright rows?


----------



## Mingster

RowRow said:


> Would you say you rated high pulls over upright rows?


I do mate. High Pulls are a much more explosive movement and give me a whole lot of carry over into the power lifts. They also hit the entire upper back and posterior chain so you are getting a lot of bang for your buck when choosing these. I'm a big fan of getting more from less with my workouts, especially so on this routine where I'm trying to develop a general athleticism in my aged, worn body lol. As the routine progresses I hope to add more dynamic Olympic style multi joint movements to encourage this.

Upright rows kill my elbows too


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> I do mate. High Pulls are a much more explosive movement and give me a whole lot of carry over into the power lifts. They also hit the entire upper back and posterior chain so you are getting a lot of bang for your buck when choosing these. I'm a big fan of getting more from less with my workouts, especially so on this routine where I'm trying to develop a general athleticism in my aged, worn body lol. As the routine progresses I hope to add more dynamic Olympic style multi joint movements to encourage this.
> 
> Upright rows kill my elbows too


this is interesting. Currently trying to devise myself a new pull push legs. I had upright rows in there, but I'll give high pulls a try.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I do mate. High Pulls are a much more explosive movement and give me a whole lot of carry over into the power lifts. They also hit the entire upper back and posterior chain so you are getting a lot of bang for your buck when choosing these. I'm a big fan of getting more from less with my workouts, especially so on this routine where I'm trying to develop a general athleticism in my aged, worn body lol. As the routine progresses I hope to add more dynamic Olympic style multi joint movements to encourage this.
> 
> Upright rows kill my elbows too


Food for thought !


----------



## Mingster

A slightly sensationalist article but it explains the basics pretty well...

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/high_pull_for_the_power_look


----------



## andyhuggins

another person looking into those mate.


----------



## Mingster

Many moons ago I started off as an Olympic lifter. Sadly, I could never master the high level of technique required to be any good at that form of lifting, but I've used bits and pieces of the lifts and training over the years. Pulls, cleans, jerks, front squats and the rest are all great exercises and have their place in any routine imo...


----------



## Enjoy1

Hellooooooo my wee monkey.....here you are ...been in your new house for a while and I've not been in for a visit..lol

Seems you are doing just dandy in here ....had to laugh at an earlier post where you say you have cut your caloric intake....and it's sitting around 3 and a half thou.... Only half a lorry load of food there then.... :whistling:

Just saw you discussing the benefits of hi pulls over rows...very interesting....I'm just embarking on trying the 45degree barbell row in trying to build some bulk on my back.....I always find that pull ups make my poorly elbow very achy....I'm hoping not so much with barbell rows...

Big hugs ...

:innocent:xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Hellooooooo my wee monkey.....here you are ...been in your new house for a while and I've not been in for a visit..lol
> 
> Seems you are doing just dandy in here ....had to laugh at an earlier post where you say you have cut your caloric intake....and it's sitting around 3 and a half thou.... Only half a lorry load of food there then.... :whistling:
> 
> Just saw you discussing the benefits of hi pulls over rows...very interesting....I'm just embarking on trying the 45degree barbell row in trying to build some bulk on my back.....I always find that pull ups make my poorly elbow very achy....I'm hoping not so much with barbell rows...
> 
> Big hugs ...
> 
> :innocent:xx


Nice to see you princess. Feel free to drop in any time as always

Calories are slowly rising as I get back into the old routine. Normal service will be resumed shortly


----------



## Mingster

Workout C - LEGS.

Usual Warm Up.

Box Squats.

Lots of sets done in dynamic fashion. Maxing out at 2x5x170kg.

Romanian Deads.

1x10x65kg. 1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg.

Box Jumps.

3x10x15" box.

Calf Raises.

5x10x170kg. Done on the Hack Squat machine.

The Box Squats were easy tonight. I was tempted to stick a few more kg's on the bar but sense prevailed. The programme doesn't call for more weight this week so no more weight was added, tempting though this was. Sticking to training programmes in the early stages can be bloody hard work tbh, but jacking the weight up too rapidly early doors is a sure fire way to a premature stall three quarters of the way through a programme, and a common cause of trainers saying 'such and such a routine doesn't work'.

My advice for the day is be patient

So 10kg added to the squats, 5kg to the deads. Jumps stayed the same as the conditions were wet and dark and I thought I may fall over. The jumps certainly hit the calves and mine were burning whilst doing the raises. Another good session, and another small step along the road to achieving my targets


----------



## biglbs

Patients is thing more important to progress than many realise,then when we get to our time in life we can use it as an excuse for forgetting to do the extra sets or putting on the extra weight......er i am just being patient....  :lol:


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Patients is thing more important to progress than many realise,then when we get to our time in life we can use it as an excuse for forgetting to do the extra sets or putting on the extra weight......er i am just being patient....  :lol:


I never do extra anything lol. If it isn't absolutely necessary then forget it


----------



## Mingster

Here's the home gym video...warts and all


----------



## Greshie

Blimey that's all very neat and tidy ..... need to get my finger out and start tidying mine!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Here's the home gym video...warts and all


Quite surprised at such small mirrors for such a vain [email protected] as yourself mate


----------



## Tasty

Mingster said:


> Here's the home gym video...warts and all


Ahh to have the peace of a home gym, very jealous!


----------



## DiggyV

nice gym big man, very nice...


----------



## MRSTRONG

very nice gym , thatt bench could do with duct tape on it before it rips too much more .


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Quite surprised at such small mirrors for such a vain [email protected] as yourself mate


They are for technique observation only mate:whistling: I have a mirror room in the house for admiring myself



ewen said:


> very nice gym , thatt bench could do with duct tape on it before it rips too much more .


Yeah, been meaning to do that since I got the bench tbh. It hasn't seemed to get any worse since then but it does need doing. It's one of those jobs that you never get round to for some reason


----------



## andyhuggins

great home gym mate. Very well equiped.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> I never do extra anything lol. If it isn't absolutely necessary then forget it


'Forget it'.....lol


----------



## Tassotti

Shelf could do with a bracket in the centre


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Shelf could do with a bracket in the centre


HaHa. This has been said lol. They just really keep stuff out of the way. The heavier bits and pieces go on the ends, the lighter in the middle, so they do the job. I need better shelves tbh but better shelves won't make me any stronger


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> HaHa. This has been said lol. They just really keep stuff out of the way. The heavier bits and pieces go on the ends, the lighter in the middle, so they do the job. I need better shelves tbh but better shelves won't make me any stronger


Get better shelves. Stick microwave on for mid-session snack


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Get better shelves. Stick microwave on for mid-session snack


The shelf wall used to be the kitchen window lol. I toyed with the idea of a serving hatch:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Workout B - PUSH.

R/C Warm Up.

Flat Bench.

Lots of sets up to 150kg.

Rack Lockouts.

3x5x165kg.

Punchdowns.

3x10x40kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x25kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

2x10x25kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

2x10x25kg.

A good session in almost total darkness

Bench went fine. Still working on technique, trying to reduce my range of motion whilst increasing bar speed. 150kg went up no bother, but will start using the rack spotters from next weeks session. I know I should always use them but they put me off somehow. Probably a mental thing but there it is...

Lockouts were comfortable, Punchdowns at the absolute limit of my capability so may reduce these slightly next week. Flyes and Laterals were fine but very painful lol. All in all another good, progressive workout and the momentum continues and, with it, the confidence to push harder.


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds like things are going well mate. Do you not have any lights in your home gym?


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like things are going well mate. Do you not have any lights in your home gym?


I have one wall light mate, I think you can see it above the shelves in my video, but it isn't the brightest. I usually only switch it on when it becomes pitch black lol. You don't need a lot of light to train tbf and my gym is so small I can't get lost


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I have one wall light mate, I think you can see it above the shelves in my video, but it isn't the brightest. I usually only switch it on when it becomes pitch black lol. You don't need a lot of light to train tbf and my gym is so small I can't get lost


Now I actually like everything well lit... a gloomy gym makes me feel gloomy too !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Now I actually like everything well lit... a gloomy gym makes me feel gloomy too !


I spend a fair bit of my training sessions with my eyes shut, either psyching myself up or focusing on my technique during the actual lifts


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I spend a fair bit of my training sessions with my eyes shut, either psyching myself up or focusing on my technique during the actual lifts


Never thought of trying that !


----------



## Mingster

Well, a Push session completed today and I will need to squeeze in a Pull session either tomorrow of earlier than usual on Monday as I begin a week of night shifts on Monday night. In recent times I have had a rest week during night shifts but I hope to get some sessions in this time as I have only just started this training cycle. Hopefully I will, but I'll have to wait and see how I feel.

A few of you will remember that I applied for, and succeeded, in getting a new position at work. I have finally been given a start date in mid February. About time


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Well, a Push session completed today and I will need to squeeze in a Pull session either tomorrow of earlier than usual on Monday as I begin a week of night shifts on Monday night. In recent times I have had a rest week during night shifts but I hope to get some sessions in this time as I have only just started this training cycle. Hopefully I will, but I'll have to wait and see how I feel.
> 
> A few of you will remember that I applied for, and succeeded, in getting a new position at work. I have finally been given a start date in mid February. About time


great news Ming. Congratulations.


----------



## Mingster

Workout C - PULL.

Deads.

Lots of sets working up to 3x170kg.

Chins.

3x6xbodyweight+5kg.

High Pulls.

1x5x60kg. 1x5x70kg. 1x5x80kg.

Face Pulls.

3x12x37.5kg.

Incline DB Curls.

3x12x15kg db's. Each rep paused for a 2 count at maximum contraction.

Suffering a little from 'Training two days in a row syndrome' today. But night shift is looming and needs must, and week 3 needed bringing to a conclusion.

Added 10kg to the Deads and High Pulls, 2.5kg to the Chins and Face Pulls, and added to the pause in the Curls - this becomes very painful by the third set I can tell you. I probably need to consolidate with the Deads and High Pulls. They may not be massive weights but it is early days in my routine and I have serious back issues that need careful management. TBH if any one had told me I would be back Deadlifting on a weekly basis a few months ago I would have shook my head sadly and told them they were mistaken.

Anyway, week 3 has been completed. My running total is Squat 170/Deads 170/Bench 150 for a 490 total. Nothing earth shattering but, as said, it's early days. Week 3 and another 9 weeks to go


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Workout C - PULL.
> 
> Deads.
> 
> Lots of sets working up to 3x170kg.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 3x6xbodyweight+5kg.
> 
> High Pulls.
> 
> 1x5x60kg. 1x5x70kg. 1x5x80kg.
> 
> Face Pulls.
> 
> 3x12x37.5kg.
> 
> Incline DB Curls.
> 
> 3x12x15kg db's. Each rep paused for a 2 count at maximum contraction.
> 
> Suffering a little from 'Training two days in a row syndrome' today. But night shift is looming and needs must, and week 3 needed bringing to a conclusion.
> 
> Added 10kg to the Deads and High Pulls, 2.5kg to the Chins and Face Pulls, and added to the pause in the Curls - this becomes very painful by the third set I can tell you. I probably need to consolidate with the Deads and High Pulls. They may not be massive weights but it is early days in my routine and I have serious back issues that need careful management. TBH if any one had told me I would be back Deadlifting on a weekly basis a few months ago I would have shook my head sadly and told them they were mistaken.
> 
> Anyway, week 3 has been completed. My running total is Squat 170/Deads 170/Bench 150 for a 490 total. Nothing earth shattering but, as said, it's early days. Week 3 and another 9 weeks to go


The Viking returns ! :thumb: no twilight of the gods here !


----------



## andyhuggins

Congrats on the new position mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Been out with the eldest lad for a few pints of Guinness this evening. Had a good catch up and put the world to rights. I had my beard described as 'outrageous' too. Been growing it for a while now and it's nice to see it's having the desired reaction...


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Been out with the eldest lad for a few pints of Guinness this evening. Had a good catch up and put the world to rights. I had my beard described as 'outrageous' too. Been growing it for a while now and it's nice to see it's having the desired reaction...


ZZ top?


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> ZZ top?


We're Vikings mate:w00t: Get with the programme

Both my sons have impressive beards


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> We're Vikings mate:w00t: Get with the programme
> 
> Both my sons have impressive beards


 :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Great news on the new job position mate :thumb: you finally got wenger`s job then 

Beards ???

Goatee`s are where its at :rockon:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Great news on the new job position mate :thumb: you finally got wenger`s job then
> 
> Beards ???
> 
> Goatee`s are where its at :rockon:


I would have to wait forever for Wengers job. Although regular vacancies crop up in the North West I hear:whistling: 

I have a goatee these days, Clint Darden style only white


----------



## Mingster

Two night shifts down and 5 to go. No training sessions as yet, but my joiner pal has just dropped by to deliver my brand new, shiny squat box and a bobby dazzler it is too If all goes ok I hope to get some sort of Leg session in tomorrow to give it a go.


----------



## Tasty

Get a picture of your beard up, I'm lamenting the loss of mine from a stupid barber not being careful with his clippers. I have beard envy!


----------



## Mingster

Tasty said:


> Get a picture of your beard up, I'm lamenting the loss of mine from a stupid barber not being careful with his clippers. I have beard envy!


 

I will post up progress pics after I finish my nights

I hope you haven't shaved your whole beard off following the barbers gaffe. Chunks missing could be the new cool look. And I hope you left the barber lying in a heap...


----------



## Tasty

Mingster said:


> I will post up progress pics after I finish my nights
> 
> I hope you haven't shaved your whole beard off following the barbers gaffe. Chunks missing could be the new cool look. And I hope you left the barber lying in a heap...


I did. I hadn't noticed in the barbers or his head would be floating in that goo they put their scissors in, but I sat down for dinner and my mate was all "man there's a chunk missing from your beard" and people laughed and then tren took over and as soon as dinner was done I shaved it all off and went ARGHGHGHGHGHG (some of this is slightly exaggerated but not by much).


----------



## Mingster

Struggled out of bed for a session today...

Workout A - LEGS.

Usual Warm Up.

Box Squats.

Up to 5x180kg.

And more Box Squats...

And more Box Squats, this time with a below parallel box 3x5x140kg.

Just Squats today. Too tired from nights to work my way through all the exercises so focused on the main lift. IMO this is the way to go when you are short of time, low on energy or just not feeling 100%. Forget the fluff and concentrate on the big stuff. It can be quite enabling to go into a session knowing that you are only going to do a single movement. Give it a go the next time you're feeling a little stale.

The new box took a little getting used to but I was getting there towards the end of the session. Hopefully I will get another workout in over the weekend and, after I finish nights on Monday morning, get back to the usual routine next week.


----------



## DiggyV

Agree mate, when I am pushed on time I'll switch to pure compounds.

I take it the new box is holding up then


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Hello matey, looks like things are going well here...congrats on the promotion  plus hope you are enjoying the new box

Quick question, I got some odin knee sleeves from the strength shop, and got to try them out for the first time today as it was my biceps/quad workout..now throughout the session I was constantly adjusting the position of them as I wasn't sure where they should sit

I.e should the position be that

A) knee is in the middle of the sleeves

B) pulled down slightly so the top of the sleeve is just above my knee and the bottom of the sleeve is more on my calf

C) pulled up so bottom of sleeve is just below my knee and the top of the sleeve is pulled more onto my quad

Or am I just over thinking things, wear them however and just shut up and squat


----------



## Mingster

danMUNDY said:


> Hello matey, looks like things are going well here...congrats on the promotion  plus hope you are enjoying the new box
> 
> Quick question, I got some odin knee sleeves from the strength shop, and got to try them out for the first time today as it was my biceps/quad workout..now throughout the session I was constantly adjusting the position of them as I wasn't sure where they should sit
> 
> I.e should the position be that
> 
> A) knee is in the middle of the sleeves
> 
> B) pulled down slightly so the top of the sleeve is just above my knee and the bottom of the sleeve is more on my calf
> 
> C) pulled up so bottom of sleeve is just below my knee and the top of the sleeve is pulled more onto my quad
> 
> Or am I just over thinking things, wear them however and just shut up and squat


Cheers Dan. Not so much a promotion, rather a slight change of direction

I would just wear the sleeves so that your knees are in the middle of the sleeves mate. If anything I have my knees slightly, and I mean slightly, below centre. This would be to counter any slight 'pulling' of the sleeves caused by squatting down and to make sure the top of the knee joint remains covered.

If you graduate onto knee wraps this video shows a few different techniques...


----------



## andyhuggins

Hows it going mate? Must agree training when on nights can drain you.


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> Hows it going mate? Must agree training when on nights can drain you.


5 down and 2 to go. Pretty tired tbh. I have enough difficulty sleeping during the night without trying to do so during the day. Will be finished Monday morning and then it will be off to hospital later in the day to get wired up to my sleep monitor to test my apnea...


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> 5 down and 2 to go. Pretty tired tbh. I have enough difficulty sleeping during the night without trying to do so during the day. Will be finished Monday morning and then it will be off to hospital later in the day to get wired up to my sleep monitor to test my apnea...


Good luck mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Cheers Dan. Not so much a promotion, rather a slight change of direction
> 
> I would just wear the sleeves so that your knees are in the middle of the sleeves mate. If anything I have my knees slightly, and I mean slightly, below centre. This would be to counter any slight 'pulling' of the sleeves caused by squatting down and to make sure the top of the knee joint remains covered.
> 
> If you graduate onto knee wraps this video shows a few different techniques...


Thanks for the vid ming, I never knew there were so many ways to wrap em 

Will see how I get on with the sleeves for now but will prov end up with some wraps sooner or later, all the years as a postman logging heavy bags up and down hasn't been kind to my knees lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Struggled out of bed for a session today...
> 
> Workout A - LEGS.
> 
> Usual Warm Up.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> Up to 5x180kg.
> 
> And more Box Squats...
> 
> And more Box Squats, this time with a below parallel box 3x5x140kg.
> 
> Just Squats today. Too tired from nights to work my way through all the exercises so focused on the main lift. IMO this is the way to go when you are short of time, low on energy or just not feeling 100%. Forget the fluff and concentrate on the big stuff. It can be quite enabling to go into a session knowing that you are only going to do a single movement. Give it a go the next time you're feeling a little stale.
> 
> The new box took a little getting used to but I was getting there towards the end of the session. Hopefully I will get another workout in over the weekend and, after I finish nights on Monday morning, get back to the usual routine next week.


that's a bit like Jim Wendler's 'Jack ****" programme. Just the big moves. As far as assistance, as the title says&#8230;


----------



## Mingster

Workout B - PUSH.

R/C Warm Up.

Bench Press.

Lots and lots of sets maxing out at 155kg.

Flat Flyes.

3x15x25kg. To get a nice stretch at the end.

And done. Another abbreviated night shift workout. My last food was at 4am during the night so this session was actually 12 hours fasted. Not my favourite situation tbh, but that's the way things are this week. Still managed to hit my target benching and added in a few sets of flyes to stretch out the pecs to finish. Lots of good food lined up for through the night. Last shift tonight


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> Workout B - PUSH.
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Bench Press.
> 
> Lots and lots of sets maxing out at 155kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 3x15x25kg. To get a nice stretch at the end.
> 
> And done. Another abbreviated night shift workout. My last food was at 4am during the night so this session was actually 12 hours fasted. Not my favourite situation tbh, but that's the way things are this week. Still managed to hit my target benching and added in a few sets of flyes to stretch out the pecs to finish. Lots of good food lined up for through the night. Last shift tonight


Good short sharp session mate. Bet you are glad is is the last night tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989

subed - better late than never


----------



## Mingster

Nights completed. Bloody pleased about that I now have two weeks off work and when I go back I'll be in my new post.

Been to the hospital to pick up my apnea monitoring equipment this afternoon. Will be wearing it overnight tonight. Can't see it all staying connected throughout the night as I move about a fair bit, but they were confident that it would do the job. Returning the equipment tomorrow, then back for results on Friday.

And here's a beard progress pic as promised lol...


----------



## andyhuggins

As you say mate nice to have them over with.

hope all goes well regarding your apnea.

Does your new role involve nights?

loving the beard :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Nights completed. Bloody pleased about that I now have two weeks off work and when I go back I'll be in my new post.
> 
> Been to the hospital to pick up my apnea monitoring equipment this afternoon. Will be wearing it overnight tonight. Can't see it all staying connected throughout the night as I move about a fair bit, but they were confident that it would do the job. Returning the equipment tomorrow, then back for results on Friday.
> 
> And here's a beard progress pic as promised lol...
> 
> View attachment 144996


Dear oh Dear I was expecting that beard down to your chest and braided 

I had to wear a blood pressure monitor in bed a few months ago ... that was fun feeling it inflate every hour! Still at least you now are doing the test and the results will eb fast tracked!


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> As you say mate nice to have them over with.
> 
> hope all goes well regarding your apnea.
> 
> Does your new role involve nights?
> 
> loving the beard :thumb:


Cheers Andy. Yes, the new role will involve some night shifts, but much less often which is fine by me.



Greshie said:


> Dear oh Dear I was expecting that beard down to your chest and braided
> 
> I had to wear a blood pressure monitor in bed a few months ago ... that was fun feeling it inflate every hour! Still at least you now are doing the test and the results will eb fast tracked!


I have sensors from my nose, finger tip, chest and waist, all wired up to a central monitor. Looks like a lot of wires to get tangled up to me.

Give the beard a chance mate. Another couple of months and I'll be there


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Nights completed. Bloody pleased about that I now have two weeks off work and when I go back I'll be in my new post.
> 
> Been to the hospital to pick up my apnea monitoring equipment this afternoon. Will be wearing it overnight tonight. Can't see it all staying connected throughout the night as I move about a fair bit, but they were confident that it would do the job. Returning the equipment tomorrow, then back for results on Friday.
> 
> And here's a beard progress pic as promised lol...
> 
> View attachment 144996


I just went through all that and have been issued with a ResMed S9 Escape, sadly with a face mask as I am awaiting an opp to open up the airway in my nose.

LOL I now go to bed looking like Bane and sounding like Darth Vader


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I just went through all that and have been issued with a ResMed S9 Escape, sadly with a face mask as I am awaiting an opp to open up the airway in my nose.
> 
> LOL I now go to bed looking like Bane and sounding like Darth Vader


  The missus is getting all excited:lol:


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym tonight and I've been a true warrior lol...

Supposed to be a Pull session but, due to sitting in a lot of posture unfriendly chairs on nights, my back has been playing up. This is a common occurrence following nights as it happens. Anyway, I have an unwritten rule that states...'I am only allowed to change a scheduled workout if it's replacement is a Leg session.' This cunning rule prevents wimping out of Leg sessions or overdoing the chest and bicep workouts So...

Workout A - Legs.

Usual warm up.

Box Squats to parallel.

Lots and lots of sets maxing out at 5x190kg.

Low Box Squats to well below parallel.

3x5x150kg.

RDL's.

3x10x60kg. Light to prevent aggravating the suspect back.

Box Jumps.

3x10x 16 inch box.

Barbell Calf Raises.

3x10x100kg. Done with a barbell across the shoulders free weight fashion.

Boy this way tough. Whether due to coming off nights, being not so recovered from medical issues as I thought, or simply down the the fact that the weights are going up and I'm maintaining bodyweight I'm not sure. Probably a combination of all three. Whatever, it was hard work and my workout nearly reached the hour mark which it rarely does. To avoid a marathon post I'll add another with a few additional comments...


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> Back into the gym tonight and I've been a true warrior lol...
> 
> Supposed to be a Pull session but, due to sitting in a lot of posture unfriendly chairs on nights, my back has been playing up. This is a common occurrence following nights as it happens. Anyway, I have an unwritten rule that states...'I am only allowed to change a scheduled workout if it's replacement is a Leg session.' This cunning rule prevents wimping out of Leg sessions or overdoing the chest and bicep workouts So...
> 
> Workout A - Legs.
> 
> Usual warm up.
> 
> Box Squats to parallel.
> 
> Lots and lots of sets maxing out at 5x190kg.
> 
> Low Box Squats to well below parallel.
> 
> 3x5x150kg.
> 
> RDL's.
> 
> 3x10x60kg. Light to prevent aggravating the suspect back.
> 
> Box Jumps.
> 
> 3x10x 16 inch box.
> 
> Barbell Calf Raises.
> 
> 3x10x100kg. Done with a barbell across the shoulders free weight fashion.
> 
> Boy this way tough. Whether due to coming off nights, being not so recovered from medical issues as I thought, or simply down the the fact that the weights are going up and I'm maintaining bodyweight I'm not sure. Probably a combination of all three. Whatever, it was hard work and my workout nearly reached the hour mark which it rarely does. To avoid a marathon post I'll add another with a few additional comments...


I like the idea behind the wimping out of legs idea mate.


----------



## Mingster

I lost form a couple of times tonight with the squats. This is unusual for me as I'm a stickler for squat form and it threw me a little tbh. Once on the walk out and once down to the fact that I didn't sit back far enough I had a little wobble. Fortunately the weights weren't massive and I managed to correct myself. I'm a big believer in bailing out of iffy lifts as more often than not injuries are caused trying to correct form mid lift. I didn't follow my own rule here tonight and I've necked some anti-inflammatory's and have my fingers crossed that there is no adverse reaction in the morning.

Saying that, all targets were achieved and I didn't cut any exercises which I was highly tempted to do.

I kept the deads very light to prevent any lower back flare up and added an inch to the box jumps. I changed the Calf Raises to free weights as, though I use a lot more weight on the machine, I feel that I'm getting very little core involvement from these. So it's back to basics, 100kg on a barbell across the shoulders and rep away It's a little like comparing Squats and Leg Press I suppose. Yes, Leg Press can build muscle and what not. but I feel you get very little extra benefit from them. You can't beat the feeling of a weight across your back, you versus the iron, without a third party between you and lending a hand.

Anyway, enough waffle, Thanks for reading, and Stay Strong:thumbup1:


----------



## MrTwigg

Just read the whole thread, really good read and very motivating! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Nights completed. Bloody pleased about that I now have two weeks off work and when I go back I'll be in my new post.
> 
> Been to the hospital to pick up my apnea monitoring equipment this afternoon. Will be wearing it overnight tonight. Can't see it all staying connected throughout the night as I move about a fair bit, but they were confident that it would do the job. Returning the equipment tomorrow, then back for results on Friday.
> 
> And here's a beard progress pic as promised lol...
> 
> View attachment 144996


Must resist must resist,no big yin or cat weasel or just for men jokes 

Thats a belting goatee though mate :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Loving the beardiness.....looking mighty fine...

Aye and the sessions are not bad either....for an old boy...erm I mean a wee monkey...

X


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Loving the beardiness.....looking mighty fine...
> 
> Aye and the sessions are not bad either....for an old boy...erm I mean a wee monkey...
> 
> X


Just about saved yourself there Princess:nono: 

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Mingster

No ill effects from Tuesdays's workout so into the gym this afternoon...

Workout B - PUSH.

R/C Warm Up.

Flat Bench.

Lots of sets maxing out at 160kg.

Rack Lockouts.

5x160kg. 5x170kg. 5x180kg. Pause for a two count at the top of each rep.

Punchdowns.

3x10x30kg with each arm.

Flat Flyes.

2x15x25kg.

Seated Side Laterals. Drop set.

10x25/17.5/15kg.

Seated Rear Laterals. Drop set.

10x25/17.5/15kg.

Another nice session. I've been jigging my bench and rack about a bit to find a comfortable level to bench at. I just can't get the spotter to the right height to match the catchers that hold the bar for unracking. Nearly sussed it today but not quite. Had a bit of an issue unracking the 160kg but, once done, the lift was very comfortable indeed. Very pleased with this. If I can just get my set up right I fancy myself to get very close to a pb before too much longer. Will try to get some video's next week.

Everything else went smoothly. I have a fair bit in hand with the lockouts and all the fluff went well. Introduced drop sets for shoulders just for the hell of it and managed to steam the gym windows up pretty spectacularly. Cooking, eating and chilling for the remainder of this evening


----------



## Tassotti

Fantastic strength, especially after a week of nights.


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Fantastic strength, especially after a week of nights.


Cheers mate. I was very tired lol. Popped some caffeine tabs before the session which is something I hardly ever do as I had a terrible time trying to sleep last night. The old body clock readjusting thing...

I need to be sensible with my goals over this training cycle tbh. At my current bodyweight I would be looking to the 105kg class rather than the customary 120's so it would be unrealistic to expect to hit the same numbers.

Though one can hope...


----------



## Mingster

Back to the hospital for the third time this week this morning. And I have returned with a bright, shiny, new CPAP machine. They weren't going to issue it for a couple of weeks as 'procedures' demanded, but I unleashed the Mingster charm and managed to get mine issued on the spot. Here's hoping it's use will result in a proper nights sleep.

Imagine the progress I could make if I were properly refreshed:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Back to the hospital for the third time this week this morning. And I have returned with a bright, shiny, new CPAP machine. They weren't going to issue it for a couple of weeks as 'procedures' demanded, but I unleashed the Mingster charm and managed to get mine issued on the spot. Here's hoping it's use will result in a proper nights sleep.
> 
> Imagine the progress I could make if I were properly refreshed:thumb:


I hope you get on with it mate.

Oh and if you wake up and the inside of the mask is wet, that's not condensation from your warm breath mixing with the cold pressurised air, that's dribble :drool: :lol: :innocent:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I hope you get on with it mate.
> 
> Oh and if you wake up and the inside of the mask is wet, that's not condensation from your warm breath mixing with the cold pressurised air, that's dribble :drool: :lol: :innocent:


I have one of these...



And a nose mask only, so that any wetness will be snot rather than drool


----------



## Enjoy1

Bet you look real cool in that mask.. 

Hope you manage to sleep with all that apparatus..x


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Bet you look real cool in that mask..
> 
> Hope you manage to sleep with all that apparatus..x


I look real cool in everything

I suspect it may take a bit of getting used to lol. Not used to breathing through my nose and the blast of air is surprisingly powerful...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I have one of these...
> 
> View attachment 145186
> 
> 
> And a nose mask only, so that any wetness will be snot rather than drool


Its only me then :blush:


----------



## Mingster

A little bit of folk music for a Friday evening...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> A little bit of folk music for a Friday evening...


Oh dear! I quite like that !


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its only me then :blush:


Yes it is :blink:  . I don't believe that lord Ming dribbles at all....just breathes gently like a whisper of fluff over the silky strands of an angels wing as it drifts across the poppy fields in summer.......

:mellow: .......what? What? :laugh:

I hope you do get a good sleep Ming....have a good weekend..x


----------



## DiggyV

Flubs said:


> Yes it is :blink:  . I don't believe that lord Ming dribbles at all....just breathes gently like a whisper of fluff over the silky strands of an angels wing as it drifts across the poppy fields in summer.......
> 
> :mellow: .......what? What? :laugh:
> 
> I hope you do get a good sleep Ming....have a good weekend..x


Good to see you back Missy :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

No training today as I have been nursing a little niggle in my right elbow since the last session. It seems to have eased quite a bit today so I'll give it another days rest before training again.

First night with the CPAP machine was pretty uneventful. Found it difficult to fall asleep with something strapped to my face so feeling no different today save for the fact that my nose was virtually frozen off by the cold air stream throughout the night


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> First night with the CPAP machine was pretty uneventful. Found it difficult to fall asleep with something strapped to my face so feeling no different today save for the fact that my nose was virtually frozen off by the cold air stream throughout the night


Your poor snozz....hope you stuck it in the radiator for a while....thaw it out...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Your poor snozz....hope you stuck it in the radiator for a while....thaw it out...


LOL. I warmed it up on the missus


----------



## Mingster

Well, the tweaked right elbow has flared up again so back into the gym for my default workout...

Workout A - LEGS.

Usual Warm Up.

Box Squats to parallel.

Lots of sets working up to 1x5x200kg.

Box Squats to below parallel.

3x5x155kg.

RDL's.

3x10x70kg.

Box Jumps.

3x10 with a 16 inch box.

Barbell Calf Raises.

3x10x120kg.

Legs done twice in 5 days but I didn't want to risk my elbow with the scheduled Pull session. I haven't trained Pull since before my nights because of one thing or another so when I eventually do get back to it I will be almost starting from scratch. That may not be so much of a bad thing as my deads are my vulnerable lift and I really do need to tread carefully with them.

Added 10kg to the Squats and 5kg to the deficit Squats, the Box Jumps remained the same as they are more than taxing following on from the heavier stuff, and added 20kg to the Calf Raises. This workout is really starting to take it out of me lol. But that is the idea, and I'm still progressing in a steady manner, although the weight increments will be smaller from next week.

All the best to everyone and hope you weekend is going well:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> No training today as I have been nursing a little niggle in my right elbow since the last session. It seems to have eased quite a bit today so I'll give it another days rest before training again.
> 
> First night with the CPAP machine was pretty uneventful. Found it difficult to fall asleep with something strapped to my face so feeling no different today save for the fact that my nose was virtually frozen off by the cold air stream throughout the night


im full of flu and find it a nightmare to breathe with cpap on , you will get used to it though .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> im full of flu and find it a nightmare to breathe with cpap on , you will get used to it though .


Hopefully. It was a little bit better last night, but I'm glad I'm off work next week to give me a chance to get used to it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Hopefully. It was a little bit better last night, but I'm glad I'm off work next week to give me a chance to get used to it


you will get used to it even though its a pain .


----------



## Mingster

So, roughly at the half way point of this routine and a quick summary to see where things are at...

A running total of 530 for reps...

Bench 160x1.

Squat 200x5.

Deads 170x3.

Deads are always going to be the sticking point due to my medical issues, but the fact that I have trained them without aggravating any long term injury is something of a positive for me. Squat is where I would like it. I'll settle for 220 for reps by the end of the routine. Not looking for any pb's this time round, just to get into an area where pb's can be challenged next time around. Having said that, 160 Bench is only 10kg down on my raw over 50 pb, so who knows

All pb's mentioned are over 50 pb's rather than best lifts ever. I doubt I'll be challenging my lifts made 20 odd years ago...

There's no real reason why there is a different rep scheme for the big three lifts. I tend to do all my heavy lifting in either 5, 3, or 1 rep ranges. For example, I will Bench up to 160 in the following manner...2x5x60, 1x5x80, 1x5x100, 1x5x120, 1x3x140, 1x1x160. The only difference being that I haven't needed to drop below 5 reps on Squats or 3 reps on Deads up until now.

As I say, 220 will be my Squat target, 170 my bench, and just to continue with Deads without injury regardless of the weight lifted will do for me.

For now


----------



## Mingster

An earlier workout than usual today...

Workout B - PUSH.

R/C Warm Up.

Flat Bench.

Lots of raw sets working up to a single with 165kg.

Rack Lockouts.

1x5x165kg. 1x5x175kg. 1x5x185kg. Paused for a two count at the top of each rep.

Flat Flyes.

2x15x25kg.

Seated Side Laterals. Drop set.

1x10x17.5kg/1x10x15kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

1x10x17.5kg/1x10x15kg.

Decent enough session. I had to train earlier today and my body missed that extra meal lol. Managed to up the Bench to 165kg but it was a struggle. Not my best rep of all time. If it comes out I will add a video later. Should have really progressed to 162.5 but couldn't resist adding the extra. It went up but with a bit of a wobble.

Dropped the Punchdowns as I haven't got much out of them tbh, and reduced the drops on the Laterals in deference of my iffy elbow. Concentrated on a full range of motion and a squeeze at the top of each and every rep with these. Started each rep from a dead stop with not the faintest hint of swinging and it is amazing the amount of intensity that is added to the exercise by doing this. Happy enough with the session. Will try my best to get an elusive Pull session in next.


----------



## Mingster

Looking at the video it appears that the lift wasn't as bad as I thought although I catch the hook with the bar at the top of the lift. I've had issues with bench and spotter heights and this was caused by this. Think I'll just have to go back to my initial setting. Not ideal but the best set up so far...






Had a nice home made curry for my post workout meal and will be tucking into a pizza and Scotch Eggs in half an hour or so


----------



## 25434

Ullo lovely Ming....I was just reading your journal and wasn't going to comment but I felt I wanted to....a PB is a PB, no matter what...you're in a different place now to where you were umpteen years ago...the thing is...you haven't just sat around turning into a fattie and not really caring about what you do or what you look like right? That's important..I don't mean the way you look, cos I'm not shallow enough to think that fatties aren't worth a tink, cos I was one myself not so long ago, and still a bit of a chubster...but I mean that you train, you care about what you do and you have stuff that could easily make you just thinkg "stuff it I can't be arrassed" but you haven't taken that road....you're a roughie toughie pie eating Viking!

WAHAAAAAAAAYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE..............

errr...uummmm....not entirely sure what I'm trying to say really so no change there...but....I wanted to say something...even if it is pile of horse ****e....

Oh lawwwwwd! I said horse ****e...im doomed....doomed I tell thee..

 still luv me? hurrr hurrr...don't answer that...just don't...lolol....

ps: I know, I know...I'm working hard on my "how to offer support in a journal" technique....I know you don't need it by the way..but...I ....I ....I....gulp....breathe breathe...felt like saying it anyway....and can I just say in my support, I'm blonde, short, chubby and just too darn stupid to hit? you would feel real baaaaad maaaaan..

OH! AND.....as I'm from the West Ridings originally, I'm blonde with green eyes and therefore a fellow Viking or something like that so you couldn't possibly plant one on me...we're practically family right? ya know, with you being a Viking an' all? right? right?.....orrrrrrrrr.........not? :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo lovely Ming....I was just reading your journal and wasn't going to comment but I felt I wanted to....a PB is a PB, no matter what...you're in a different place now to where you were umpteen years ago...the thing is...you haven't just sat around turning into a fattie and not really caring about what you do or what you look like right? That's important..I don't mean the way you look, cos I'm not shallow enough to think that fatties aren't worth a tink, cos I was one myself not so long ago, and still a bit of a chubster...but I mean that you train, you care about what you do and you have stuff that could easily make you just thinkg "stuff it I can't be arrassed" but you haven't taken that road....you're a roughie toughie pie eating Viking!
> 
> WAHAAAAAAAAYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE..............
> 
> errr...uummmm....not entirely sure what I'm trying to say really so no change there...but....I wanted to say something...even if it is pile of horse ****e....
> 
> Oh lawwwwwd! I said horse ****e...im doomed....doomed I tell thee..
> 
> still luv me? hurrr hurrr...don't answer that...just don't...lolol....
> 
> ps: I know, I know...I'm working hard on my "how to offer support in a journal" technique....I know you don't need it by the way..but...I ....I ....I....gulp....breathe breathe...felt like saying it anyway....and can I just say in my support, I'm blonde, short, chubby and just too darn stupid to hit? you would feel real baaaaad maaaaan..
> 
> OH! AND.....as I'm from the West Ridings originally, I'm blonde with green eyes and therefore a fellow Viking or something like that so you couldn't possibly plant one on me...we're practically family right? ya know, with you being a Viking an' all? right? right?.....orrrrrrrrr.........not? :whistling:


 

I value you input hon. Don't ever feel the need to skulk in the shadows. Thanks very much for the support. I appreciate it greatly.

Hope things are going well for you Shield Sister. Be strong:thumbup1:

Love always


----------



## Huntingground

Some nice lifting Ming, quality benching


----------



## Mingster

Huntingground said:


> Some nice lifting Ming, quality benching


Cheers mate. Haven't quite cracked it yet but my bar speed is good and that's more than half the battle. Once I get my set up - equipment wise - I'll be more focused and should squeeze out a few more kg's raw. Then I'll get my shirt out


----------



## Huntingground

I didn't know you was a shirtlifter Ming. 

Only joking. I haven't done any equipped lifting but would be interested in future. Normal PL this year for me.

What equipment do you have lined up?


----------



## Huntingground

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate. Haven't quite cracked it yet but my bar speed is good and that's more than half the battle. Once I get my set up - equipment wise - I'll be more focused and should squeeze out a few more kg's raw. Then I'll get my shirt out


How did you get into equipped lifting as I suppose it is quite rare. I have never seen equipped lifting in a gym, maybe I frequent the wrong gyms.


----------



## Mingster

Huntingground said:


> I didn't know you was a shirtlifter Ming.
> 
> Only joking. I haven't done any equipped lifting but would be interested in future. Normal PL this year for me.
> 
> What equipment do you have lined up?


By equipment I mean the way I have my bench and rack set up. I can't find a happy medium between the level of the spotters and the height of the hooks that hold the bar. It's either too low, or so high that I'm stretching to unrack the bar. I really need a spotter to give me a hand off tbh, if you pardon the expression:laugh:

Shirt wise I have a Metal Pro Bencher shirt. I'm not an equipped lifter but I have dabbled a little over the past 6 months. Just curiosity really...


----------



## Huntingground

Mingster said:


> By equipment I mean the way I have my bench and rack set up. I can't find a happy medium between the level of the spotters and the height of the hooks that hold the bar. It's either too low, or so high that I'm stretching to unrack the bar. I really need a spotter to give me a hand off tbh, if you pardon the expression:laugh:
> 
> Shirt wise I have a Metal Pro Bencher shirt. I'm not an equipped lifter but I have dabbled a little over the past 6 months. Just curiosity really...


Like you, I have always struggled with unracking the bar but on the competition bench at 1RM, the bar seems to flow off the rack and the whole lift feels natural. I don't know enough about setup dynamics to explain why though.

Same as me I suppose. I would like to try the shirts and suits out just to see if I can take to them.


----------



## Mingster

Huntingground said:


> Like you, I have always struggled with unracking the bar but on the competition bench at 1RM, the bar seems to flow off the rack and the whole lift feels natural. I don't know enough about setup dynamics to explain why though.
> 
> Same as me I suppose. I would like to try the shirts and suits out just to see if I can take to them.


Ideally you would drag the bar from the hooks without needing to lift it first as the act of lifting the bar collapses your shoulder blades which should be tightly pulled together. Losing this position lowers your chest and you lose power and add to the range of motion of the lift.

If I had spotters handing the bar off to me I would add 10kg to my lifts no bother. It's a bit like using a monolift to squat, saving all that energy you use in the walk out.


----------



## Mingster

No training today, and probably none tomorrow either as I'm booked in to do some DIY for the sister-in-law. Kitchen fitting I believe.

Had a root around Durham with the missus this morning, and very nice it looked under a light coating of snow. Out to a local country pub tonight for an early Valentines meal. What to have? Steak? Fish? Chicken? All three? Choices. Choices


----------



## Mingster

No training again today but should be back in the gym tomorrow. I had my nebido shot at the GP's this morning alongside a few regular checks. All well, and my blood pressure seems to have settled down quite nicely. I will have full and comprehensive bloods taken when I go for my next injection.

DIY at the sister in laws completed, and will be dropping the missus' car off with a friend this evening as it is due it's MOT.

Managed to pick up 4x5kg TriGrip Oly plates too. £21 from ebay with local pick up. I really need a few more 20kg plates but these were a decent bargain and match a set of plates I already have so couldn't resist the deal. I have my eye out for some rubber bumper plates too, so that I can get a bit of Olympic lifting back into the routine as the weather improves...


----------



## Greshie

Good deal with the plates ... never find anything local to where I am !


----------



## Mingster

A Pull session today as the rain lashed down...

Speed Deads.

Sets of 3x150kg.

Chins.

3x6xbodyweight.

Snatch High Pulls.

5x60kg. 5x70kg. 5x80kg.

Face Pulls. Lying on bench.

3x15x40kg.

Incline DB Curl.

3x10 x16kg DB's. Two second pause at the tension point of every rep.

First Pull session for nearly a month due to niggles and twinges. Just a session to get back into things really. Light Speed Deads, although 150 is around 85% of my current 3 rep maximum lol. Chins were easy but I still hate them. Pulls were comfortable and I think I need to up the weight with these. Repped out a bit with the Face Pulls and Curls and a good session all in all. No obvious aches in my back so fingers crossed


----------



## DiggyV

nice session there big man :thumb:


----------



## MRENIGMA

Mingster said:


> No training again today but should be back in the gym tomorrow. I had my nebido shot at the GP's this morning alongside a few regular checks. All well, and my blood pressure seems to have settled down quite nicely. I will have full and comprehensive bloods taken when I go for my next injection.
> 
> DIY at the sister in laws completed, and will be dropping the missus' car off with a friend this evening as it is due it's MOT.
> 
> Managed to pick up 4x5kg TriGrip Oly plates too. £21 from ebay with local pick up. I really need a few more 20kg plates but these were a decent bargain and match a set of plates I already have so couldn't resist the deal. I have my eye out for some rubber bumper plates too, so that I can get a bit of Olympic lifting back into the routine as the weather improves...


Nibedo shot? That's TRT isn't it? How did you end up on that, was it from using AAS?


----------



## Mingster

MRENIGMA said:


> Nibedo shot? That's TRT isn't it? How did you end up on that, was it from using AAS?


No. I have a pituitary tumour.


----------



## Mingster

Really feeling yesterday's session in my back today, but in a good way. Feeling really motivated atm and am tempted to squeeze in some extra squatting later. Tomorrow would be the scheduled squat day, and I will do my best to resist temptation and wait until then. I'll be that much fresher and, hopefully the missus will be about to film a video or two.

Today will be a relatively lazy day, catching up on a few jobs around the house, eating as much as possible and preparing to start back at work on Monday.

Breakfast this morning consisted of...

Large bowl of porridge with honey and double cream, scrambled eggs, ham and wholemeal toast and a pint of milk with, a little later, a 50g shake with added vits/mins and SuperGreens.


----------



## Mingster

Workout A - Legs.

Usual Warm Up.

Parallel Box Squats.

Lots of sets maxing out at 5x205kg.

Below Parallel Box.

3x5x160kg.

RDL's.

3x10x80kg.

Box Jumps.

3x10x17 inch box.

Barbell Calf Raises.

3x10x120kg.

Cracking session tonight. All targets hit and broke in a new pair of Chucks to boot

The squats went well with no form issues. Added 5kg to both types and that proved comfortable. The only issue I have is with the walk out, or lack of it. I have no issue walking out with normal Squats, but these wide stance Box Squats are troublesome. It's very difficult to step back with such a wide stance, and walking out with a normal stance then widening it isn't easy with the higher weights. It's something I will have to give some thought to.

Everything else went well. I could have added weight to the Calf Raises but, by that point, I was simply too tired to be bothered lol.

Thanks for reading and all the best:thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

another great session, oh great merciless one  Good work mate. :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

Maybe chop the box in half ?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Maybe chop the box in half ?


The box is fine mate. It's the step back from unracking the bar which is troublesome. I need to step back a couple of inches to avoid catching the hooks with the bar at the top of a lift. This is why you always see wide stance squatters using a monolift I suspect


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> The box is fine mate. It's the step back from unracking the bar which is troublesome. I need to step back a couple of inches to avoid catching the hooks with the bar at the top of a lift. This is why you always see wide stance squatters using a monolift I suspect


Put the catchers at the appropriate height.

Unrack

Get the missus to pull the catchers out.

Monolift Mingster stylee


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Put the catchers at the appropriate height.
> 
> Unrack
> 
> Get the missus to pull the catchers out.
> 
> Monolift Mingster stylee


LOL. Can't see her getting the catchers out quick enough I'm not planning on going much heavier this routine and will probably go back to conventional stance squatting for the following routine. I'll save the box squats for the lighter work next time round.


----------



## 25434

Should talk training however I'm somewhat distracted by the thought of porridge with honey and double cream...yummmmmmm.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Should talk training however I'm somewhat distracted by the thought of porridge with honey and double cream...yummmmmmm.....


Mmmmm. Yes, an extremely pleasant way to get the daily calorie counter rolling Try it hon. Sets you up nicely for a heavy session.

No training for a few days as I'm settling into my new role at work. It's all quite different from what I am used to but has been good so far. Will take a while to settle into things but it's always the way when you try something new.

I have quite a few new things going on in my life atm, so lots of different things to tackle, acclimatise and adjust to. I'm a creature of habit and don't always take well to change but I must admit that I'm finding the new challenges stimulating. Hopefully this will spur me on to new levels in other areas too.

All being well I'll be back with a Pull session on Thursday night.


----------



## 25434

I do understand what you're saying. I'm temping at the moment until a poor unsuspecting employer offers me permanent work, lol. It's quite challenging as I never know what's coming round the nextcorner and worrying that I may not be able to do it......unsettling but has to be done. I have porridge and honey in. Y cupboard but will leave the cream out as I'm trying to de flub myself at the mo......tempting tho' so very tempting....

Wishing you well in your new role lovely Ming....x


----------



## Mingster

Cheers my darling

New role will require lots of new training I suspect, and it's not easy to teach an old dog new tricks, but I hope to succeed and will be doing my best to do so. If you stay in your comfort zone, after all, progress will be a long time in the coming


----------



## Bull Terrier

Mingster said:


> Mmmmm. Yes, an extremely pleasant way to get the daily calorie counter rolling Try it hon. Sets you up nicely for a heavy session.
> 
> No training for a few days as I'm settling into my new role at work. It's all quite different from what I am used to but has been good so far. Will take a while to settle into things but it's always the way when you try something new.
> 
> I have quite a few new things going on in my life atm, so lots of different things to tackle, acclimatise and adjust to. I'm a creature of habit and don't always take well to change but I must admit that I'm finding the new challenges stimulating. Hopefully this will spur me on to new levels in other areas too.
> 
> All being well I'll be back with a Pull session on Thursday night.


You still working in the medical sector though Ming right?


----------



## Mingster

Bull Terrier said:


> You still working in the medical sector though Ming right?


Same place, new position. So, yes mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

Congrats on the new role mate .

Hows the sleeping ?


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Congrats on the new role mate .
> 
> Hows the sleeping ?


Cheers bud

The jury is still out on the sleeping. I'm getting used to the mask and seem to be sleeping longer and waking up less during the night. I'm not feeling massively better during the day though. Still yawning and feeling tired. Maybe I'm feeling a bit better but not the difference I was hoping for as yet...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Cheers bud
> 
> The jury is still out on the sleeping. I'm getting used to the mask and seem to be sleeping longer and waking up less during the night. I'm not feeling massively better during the day though. Still yawning and feeling tired. Maybe I'm feeling a bit better but not the difference I was hoping for as yet...


Hopefully it'll get better mate , it made a big difference for me straight away but now I keep waking up and feel tired again lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

The hospital turned up the pressure on mine today, the fact that I'm typing here at midnight tells you all you need to know about how well I'm getting on with it. :no:


----------



## Bull Terrier

Mingster said:


> Same place, new position. So, yes mate


Will you still have to work shifts?


----------



## Mingster

Bull Terrier said:


> Will you still have to work shifts?


Yes. But I don't mind shifts. I prefer working weekends to get days off during the week when everything is so much quieter. I'll still have night shifts but not as regularly as before.


----------



## Mingster

Pretty tired tonight but I needed to get a session in...

Workout B - Push.

R/C Warm Up.

Flat Bench.

Maxing out at 167.5kg.

Rack Lockouts.

3x5x170kg. Paused for a two count.

Flat Flyes.

2x15x25kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

2x10x25kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

2x10x25kg.

Was pretty much at my limit with the top set of bench tonight. It went up but I had nothing spare in the tank. Think I'll be dropping the weight on these a little next week and adding a rep or two or an extra set. I'm way ahead of where I thought I'd be with these with 5 weeks still to go on what is, traditionally, my weakest lift. A little spell of consolidation seems a wise move to me.

No major lifts for the remainder of the workout as the benching took it's toll, but a good session nevertheless and things are progressing nicely.


----------



## 25434

Ullo Ming...well done for doing a sess when you were feeling tired though...I have to fight hard with my will power when I'm really tired. 'av anugg mister...(((((o))))))...x


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Pretty tired tonight but I needed to get a session in...
> 
> Workout B - Push.
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Flat Bench.
> 
> Maxing out at 167.5kg.
> 
> Rack Lockouts.
> 
> 3x5x170kg. Paused for a two count.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x15x25kg.
> 
> Seated Side Laterals.
> 
> 2x10x25kg.
> 
> Seated Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2x10x25kg.
> 
> Was pretty much at my limit with the top set of bench tonight. It went up but I had nothing spare in the tank. Think I'll be dropping the weight on these a little next week and adding a rep or two or an extra set. I'm way ahead of where I thought I'd be with these with 5 weeks still to go on what is, traditionally, my weakest lift. A little spell of consolidation seems a wise move to me.
> 
> No major lifts for the remainder of the workout as the benching took it's toll, but a good session nevertheless and things are progressing nicely.




nothing more needs to be articulated.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo Ming...well done for doing a sess when you were feeling tired though...I have to fight hard with my will power when I'm really tired. 'av anugg mister...(((((o))))))...x





DiggyV said:


> nothing more needs to be articulated.


Cheers guys. Your support in much appreciated:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

No training until tomorrow as today we are celebrating my parents 60th wedding anniversary. We're having a small family get together with a loose 50's theme. Not sure which foods were about in the 50's but I'll have a good idea by the end of the day


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> No training until tomorrow as today we are celebrating my parents 60th wedding anniversary. We're having a small family get together with a loose 50's theme. Not sure which foods were about in the 50's but I'll have a good idea by the end of the day


over boiled vegetables, tinned fruit and tinned cream, suet puddings........... blancmange ... I can't really remember either as I was only three in 1960


----------



## andyhuggins

60 years. That is awesome. All the best to them mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Nice pressing Ming. Glass raised to your folks, too!


----------



## 25434

Morning Ming...hope you had a lovely day with your folks yesterday and also they had a gorgeous time with you all. Happy Sunday...


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> 60 years. That is awesome. All the best to them mate.





Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nice pressing Ming. Glass raised to your folks, too!





Flubs said:


> Morning Ming...hope you had a lovely day with your folks yesterday and also they had a gorgeous time with you all. Happy Sunday...


Cheers guys.

Yes, the day went well. It was quite an unusual day as, apart from my parents and I, we haven't been the closest of families in recent years. Had to look twice to recognise a couple of them lol. It was good to catch up and, I've maybe realised, I should have made more effort to keep in touch than I have.


----------



## Mingster

Will be attempting a Pull session later today. This may be hindered by a bit of a twinge I have in my lower right lat which flared up after my Bench Pressing the other day. Will be focusing on form and technique in today's session, rather than weight shifted, as I have a few issues I need to iron out with my Deadlift technique. Hopefully the lighter weights will prevent me aggravating this minor niggle...


----------



## MRSTRONG

How's thing's going mate ?


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> How's thing's going mate ?


Yes mate. All is well

I have a few new things going on in my life which are good but will take time to grow accustomed to. Training is progressing nicely. I'm leaner and fitter than I've been in some time and my lifts are still progressing nicely. Be interesting to see how far I can go lift wise at the lower weight.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. All is well
> 
> I have a few new things going on in my life which are good but will take time to grow accustomed to. Training is progressing nicely. I'm leaner than fitter than I've been in some time and my lifts are still progressing nicely. Be interesting to see how far I can go lift wise at the lower weight.


That sounds promising , interested to see how things go .


----------



## Mingster

Workout C - Pull.

Deads.

Multiple sets working on speed and technique. Maxed out at 5x160kg.

Chins.

3x6xbodyweight. Getting easy so will start adding weight again next time.

High Pulls.

Maxing out at 2x5x80kg. Could go heavier but still working on technique with these.

Face Pulls.

Maxing out at 2x15x42.5kg. Really hit the sweet spot with these today.

Incline DB Curls.

3x10x15kg DB's. With the customary pause for a two count at the peak contraction of each rep. Might bump these up a little next time.

All good. Went a little heavier with the deads with no obvious reaction from my lower back. Need to look at form video's for these. No reaction from the lat twinge either, although I'll be happier if that situation remains unchanged on the morrow.

Looking forward to steak, potato's, and vegetables next Hope you're having a good weekend and all the best:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Roast chicken and veg for me !

I find it's to keep technique in place with high pulls even at my baby weights


----------



## Mingster

Workout A - Legs. Deload...

Usual Warm Up.

Olympic style Squats.

Lots of high rep sets finishing off with a few sets at 10x140kg.

Barbell Calf Raises.

3x10x140kg.

Short and anything but sweet lol. Felt the need for a deload tonight so dropped the weight and upped the reps. 10 reps on a compound!! mg: What was I thinking? I didn't enjoy these at all. Legs have swollen up and I've had a bit of a job to get my knee sleeves off. With only one day off since my deads my lower back is feeling it too, something I never normally get with Squats. I do usually take an extra day off between Pull and Leg days mind you.

Feeling sick as a dog tbh, but I'll be off to the chippy shortly so I can feel that goodness soothing my aches already


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Workout A - Legs. Deload...
> 
> Usual Warm Up.
> 
> Olympic style Squats.
> 
> Lots of high rep sets finishing off with a few sets at 10x140kg.
> 
> Barbell Calf Raises.
> 
> 3x10x140kg.
> 
> Short and anything but sweet lol. Felt the need for a deload tonight so dropped the weight and upped the reps. 10 reps on a compound!! mg: What was I thinking? I didn't enjoy these at all. Legs have swollen up and I've had a bit of a job to get my knee sleeves off. With only one day off since my deads my lower back is feeling it too, something I never normally get with Squats. I do usually take an extra day off between Pull and Leg days mind you.
> 
> Feeling sick as a dog tbh, but I'll be off to the chippy shortly so I can feel that goodness soothing my aches already


chip therapy. it's an often overlooked branch of alternative medicine.


----------



## Mingster

My legs are certainly feeling yesterday's session, but my lower back is fine and I'm well pleased with that. Although I'm not training for size I must still be growing as I've discovered my one and only pair of dress trousers won't fit over my legs lol. I will need to be semi-smart at a few functions over the next few months so a visit to some cheap clothes outlets looks a must the next time I get a couple of days off.

Here's a good tune to do your cardio to, especially for @Greshie


----------



## Greshie

Have to say none of the alternatives I've tried have really come close to Arkona yet :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Workout B - Push. Deload week...

R/C Warm Up.

Flat Bench.

2x5x60kg. 5x80kg. 5x100kg. 5x120kg. 5x140kg.

CGBP.

15x100kg. 12x100kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x15x25kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

2x15x17.5kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

2x15x25kg.

Another deload session and one that I really enjoyed.

My new post at work means that I get to the gym an hour or two later than I prefer and, being a creature of habit, this is not something I'm overly keen on. Tonight, however, things seemed to click. All sets were done smoothly, leaving 2/3 reps in the tank every time, and keeping time between sets to a minimum. I felt strong, fit and energetic, which is not always the case lol, so it seems the new approach to training is beginning to take effect. Still hovering just below the 110kg mark with a decent display of abs and I feel much better for it.


----------



## Huntingground

Mingster said:


> Workout B - Push. Deload week...
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Flat Bench.
> 
> 2x5x60kg. 5x80kg. 5x100kg. 5x120kg. 5x140kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 15x100kg. 12x100kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x15x25kg.
> 
> Seated Side Laterals.
> 
> 2x15x17.5kg.
> 
> Seated Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2x15x25kg.
> 
> Another deload session and one that I really enjoyed.
> 
> My new post at work means that I get to the gym an hour or two later than I prefer and, being a creature of habit, this is not something I'm overly keen on. Tonight, however, things seemed to click. All sets were done smoothly, leaving 2/3 reps in the tank every time, and keeping time between sets to a minimum. I felt strong, fit and energetic, which is not always the case lol, so it seems the new approach to training is beginning to take effect. Still hovering just below the 110kg mark with a decent display of abs and I feel much better for it.


Congrats on new role and also the slimline figure 

167.5 BP is a decent lift though, well done.

Viking Power!!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Have to say none of the alternatives I've tried have really come close to Arkona yet :thumbup1:


Have you tried Korpiklaani, Eluveitie or Suidakra?


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Have you tried Korpiklaani, Eluveitie or Suidakra?


Do who What? are these some brands of antiseptic cream? 

I will hunt them down .... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Workout B - Push. Deload week...
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Flat Bench.
> 
> 2x5x60kg. 5x80kg. 5x100kg. 5x120kg. 5x140kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 15x100kg. 12x100kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x15x25kg.
> 
> Seated Side Laterals.
> 
> 2x15x17.5kg.
> 
> Seated Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2x15x25kg.
> 
> Another deload session and one that I really enjoyed.
> 
> My new post at work means that I get to the gym an hour or two later than I prefer and, being a creature of habit, this is not something I'm overly keen on. Tonight, however, things seemed to click. All sets were done smoothly, leaving 2/3 reps in the tank every time, and keeping time between sets to a minimum. I felt strong, fit and energetic, which is not always the case lol, so it seems the new approach to training is beginning to take effect. Still hovering just below the 110kg mark with a decent display of abs and I feel much better for it.


A change is as good as a rest eh Ming?


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice de-load session mate.


----------



## Mingster

Workout C - Pull.

Deads.

Lots of sets up to 5x160kg.

Chins.

3x6xbodyweight +2.5kg.

Snatch Grip High Pulls.

1x5x70kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x5x90kg.

Face Pulls. Lying on bench.

1x12x40kg. 1x12x42.5kg. 1x12x45kg.

Incline DB Curls.

3x10x16kg db's. Pause for a 2 count at the top of each rep.

Can't really call this a deload session as I added weight to all the lifts bar the deads. Saying that I don't really move significant weight on my Pull day at any time as this session is targeted at consolidating my injury prone back, building strength in the supporting musculature, and improving form and technique. And, all things considered I feel that this was my best Pull session of the current training routine. Despite a shift at work, everything felt good and all lifts went smoothly and without mishap or loss of form.

Happy days, and back to shifting some weight next week

Hope you have had a good weekend and all the best:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

There has been no negative reaction from my back to yesterday's session.

A few weeks ago I decided to change my approach to the deads slightly. At first I started reasonably light and gradually increased the weight on a weekly basis as I would with most lifts. I progressed to 170kg easily and could have carried on adding weight but my lower back was giving me some significant grief following these sessions. I therefore dropped the weight again and have worked it back up using a slightly different system...

Yesterday was my 3rd session this routine with 160 for reps. The first time I tried it my back was pretty sore the next day. Last week the resultant soreness was much reduced. This week there has been no soreness at all. I will now raise the weight slightly next week. The reasoning being that I will be going off the reaction of my back to lifts rather than any ability to lift extra weight. The eventual target will be 200kg for reps, a weight I could probably lift next week lol, but not without significant pain afterwards. My goal is not to merely lift more weight but to lift more weight pain free


----------



## Mingster

Workout A - Legs.

Usual Warm Up.

Box Squats to parallel.

The usual load of sets maxing out at 5x210kg. Finished off with a set of 10x140kg with a very low box indeed.

RDL's.

2x15x100kg.

Box Jumps.

2x10 with a 16 inch box.

Barbell Calf Raises.

3x10x140kg.

Very pleased with this session. The 5x210kg set was fairly comfortable and I probably had another couple of reps in the tank. Funnily enough the penultimate set of Squats was by far the most difficult even though it was 5x190kg, and I have a theory about this...

-Our bodies don't like us pushing ourselves too hard. When we're building up to a big effort lift that will take ourselves out of our comfort zone the body starts to get nervous. The closer we get to our big lift the more worried it gets, and it sees the penultimate set as it's last chance to persuade us to not go through with that big lift. Therefore, mentally, it tells us that the second to last set is much, much harder than it is so, hopefully, we will give up that final set as a bad job. I think this is what prevents many lifters from fulfilling their potential, or cracking that last little leap to a goal be it 100, 150, or more kgs...Mentally our bodies are put in a position where our heads tell us we can't lift more when, physically, we bloody well can-

Anyway enough waffle. Messed around with the sets and reps with the assistance stuff but felt strong and all went well. Chuffed with the session, especially since I had one less rest day than usual between Pull and Legs session. Home made burgers and chips to come All the best to you.


----------



## Tassotti

Mind games brah


----------



## biglbs

Don't over think man,just crack it on,i find too much thought damaging to my progress,almost like you set yourself uip for a fall somehow,if that makes sense....


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Don't over think man,just crack it on,i find too much thought damaging to my progress,almost like you set yourself uip for a fall somehow,if that makes sense....


It's not over thinking mate. Lifting is in the mind. If you can conquer the mental side of lifting you physical side can do no other than comply.

I always lift every weight several times in my mind before I attempt it physically and I rarely miss a lift


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> It's not over thinking mate. Lifting is in the mind. If you can conquer the mental side of lifting you physical side can do no other than comply.
> 
> I always lift every weight several times in my mind before I attempt it physically and I rarely miss a lift


I never think about the weight,i just bang it on and boom,same here rare to fail,two answers to same puzzle then


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> I never think about the weight,i just bang it on and boom,same here rare to fail,two answers to same puzzle then


Indeed, there is always more than one solution. Although what you state above is exactly the same as my approach

The best way of describing my approach - and not one I can take credit for - was one that stated: Achieving a standard as a weightlifter is 95% physical and 5% mental, working hard at your diet, training and recuperation to achieve a certain level of strength. Once you step on a platform for a competitive lift, however, the percentages are reversed: 5% physical and 95% mental. This is why so many lifters leave their best lifts in the gym, or consistently are beaten by an opponent with lower lifts on paper.

To perform when it counts takes the mental strength to shut out all distractions and focus on nothing but the lift to hand. Simply stated: let nothing put you off. This is why I never let the penultimate set put me off my target lift no matter how much of a struggle it is. I know it is irrelevant and so disregard it. This is how thinking things through after the event, and learning something from the process, increases the ability to focus the mind the next time it really counts.


----------



## Mingster

Workout B - Push.

R/C Warm Up.

Flat Bench.

2x5x60kg. 5x80kg. 5x100kg. 5x120kg. 3x140kg. 2x160kg.

Rack Lockouts.

5x180kg. 5x190kg. 5x200kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x15x27.5kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

10x27.5kg dropped to 10x17.5kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

10x27.5kg dropped to 10x17.5kg.

The deload week has done me the world of good as the Allfather rewarded me with some decent strength tonight. Felt strong on everything, despite a lengthy shift at work. Benching grew tighter as the weight increased and I fairly felt my leg drive kicking in for the first time during this cycle of workouts. Pushed myself a bit with the Lockouts and it was satisfying to get 200kg on the bar albeit for a set of partial lifts. Added a bit more weight here and there for the fluff and ended the workout very tired but with a big smile on my face


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

great session Mingster.


----------



## DiggyV

good strong session there mate, well done. Bet it was satisfying to get a flex in the oly bar


----------



## 25434

Ullol Ming....have a good weekend...if you're not working that is...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullol Ming....have a good weekend...if you're not working that is...


Cheers hon

No. I've just finished a long stint at work so now have fouir days off to look forward to.


----------



## Mingster

Here's one of my favourite authors Christian Cameron answering a query about his latest novel in his own inimitable manner...


----------



## andyhuggins

Enjoy your time off mate.


----------



## Mingster

Third session in the last 5 days...

Workout C - Pull.

Deads.

Lots of sets as usual, strict and focusing on technique. Up to 3x170kg.

Chins.

3x6xbodyweight +5kg.

High Pulls.

5x80kg. 5x90kg. 5x100kg.

Face Pulls.

3x12x42.5kg.

Incline DB Curls.

3x10x16kg db's. Pause for a 2 count every rep.

Usually like to get an extra day off around this point but, for various reasons, have been forced into one on/one off training in recent times. All things being equal I would like to train Legs on Monday coming but will see how I react to this workout first. Added 10kg to the deads. Focusing on form but I'm not sure I have cracked this yet. One thing is for certain, I don't let the bar stray away from my body, to the truth of which the bark scraped from a pair of bloody shins will testify.

A bit extra on the Chins, coupled with what, I suspect, is an increase in bodyweight makes my progress on these quite satisfying.

Nothing added to the Pulls but my form is improving. I had my set up a little on the high side tonight but still managed the execute the lifts so I may well have a little bit more to give to these next week.

I noticed tonight - rather oddly lol - that I do every one of my lifts for all 3 workouts within the confines of my cage. There's something to be made from that I'm sure


----------



## Tassotti

It's not often you are let out of your cage is it?

How's the back holding up?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> It's not often you are let out of your cage is it?
> 
> How's the back holding up?


Pretty good this morning mate, but it is early days. I'll tell you better tomorrow.

The tactic now is not to increase the weight on the deads until I can lift it without resultant back pain, regardless of how easy the weight goes up


----------



## Mingster

Have eaten too much over the past couple of weeks and my bodyweight has crept up to 112kg - oops:innocent: Have to start reining this back in from today. Not my favourite course of action, especially on Squat day, but needs must...


----------



## DiggyV

Couldn't resist mate, sorry


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Couldn't resist mate, sorry
> 
> View attachment 146912


In my defence i still have abs lol. I'm still 6kg's or so lighter than I was so I'll forgive myself this little lapse


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> In my defence i still have abs lol. I'm still 6kg's or so lighter than I was so I'll forgive myself this little lapse


the Michelin man seems to have lines across his midsection too :whistling:

Nah, I did it too when setting this new thing up, training was screwed I was eating for at least two people (still not at Asgardian levels though) so have been paying more attention recently, and feel better for it.


----------



## Mingster

Workout A - Legs.

Usual Warm Up.

Box Squats. To parallel.

Lots of sets maxing out at 3x220kg. Finishing off with a set of 1x10x140kg to a very low box.

RDL's.

1x10x80kg. 1x10x90kg. 1x10x100kg.

Box Jumps.

3x10 to a 16 inch box with 10kg added.

Barbell Calf Raises.

1x10x140kg. 2x10x150kg.

A few extra kg's in bodyweight has it's advantages Despite only 1 day off since my Deads the weights flew up today. Maybe it was the weather - the first hat free training day this year - or maybe it was the pies, but I jumped a week in advance of myself today and bumped the Squats up to 220. Settled for 3 reps but as 220 was my target for this training cycle I'm very pleased. I expect the cycle to run around another 4 weeks so I'll aim to add a rep or two on this set by then and I'll be quite content. Couple this with the fact that my bench is only 2.5kg down on my recent pb, and my back is holding up on the deads, and I really can't complain.

I can't safely add height to my box jumps at the present time so have opted for adding weight instead. A 5kg plate in each hand today and I'll up this when and where needed.

All the best to you all


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Nice going Ming. Glad to hear the back's holding out.


----------



## Mingster

Well the day on, day off training regimen of late has left me a little tired lol so, although I had the opportunity for a Push session this evening, a compromise seemed the wisest course to follow. My next session will be Push on Friday. In the meantime I had a short, intense session tonight focusing on side and rear delts.

Giant sets of Seated Side and Rear Laterals, together with Face Pulls.

Dumbbells ranging from 16kg to 27.5kg, and a weight stack of 35kg all for sets of 10 reps for 4 giant sets in total.

Quick, satisfying session which left a feeling of achievement without being to taxing on my body's resources. I have 3/4 weeks left on this current routine so I'm approaching the business end of things. Results have been good so far, so hoping to keep this going throughout the whole routine.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Hey Ming. BBC2 8.00 sat night. Docco about viking art.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hey Ming. BBC2 8.00 sat night. Docco about viking art.


Ooh I will be interested in that too !


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hey Ming. BBC2 8.00 sat night. Docco about viking art.


Cheers mate. It won't let me rep you but thanks anyway:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Had a spare few minutes today so I worked out a provisional schedule for the remainder of the current routine. Taking shifts at work into account it seems like I will be training on similar days over the next few weeks: Friday/Sunday/Wednesday, as it happens, which is perfect insofar as it allows for my favoured extra day of rest between Deads and Squat sessions 4xPush, 4xPull and 3xLegs sessions to go - my last workout was Legs and I always start any routine with Legs.

Doubtless something will crop up to interfere with things but, as things stand, everything fits in smoothly and I've got a pretty good idea of the targets I intend to hit on each and every session too


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Why do you start any routine with legs?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Why do you start any routine with legs?


Biggest muscle group so hit them when I am freshest.

Also ensures no dodging Leg day This is also why I always substitute any missed session with Legs. They are the biggest, strongest, most powerful muscle group so deserve the most attention imo.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Biggest muscle group so hit them when I am freshest.
> 
> Also ensures no dodging Leg day This is also why I always substitute any missed session with Legs. They are the biggest, strongest, most powerful muscle group so deserve the most attention imo.


good way of looking at it. I think I'll adopt it.


----------



## Mingster

Workout B - Push.

R/C Warm Up.

Bench.

2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x5x100kg. 1x5x120kg. 1x2x140kg. 1x150kg. 1x2x165kg.

Flat Flyes. Drop set.

1x10x27.5kg. 1x10x17.5kg.

Seated Side Laterals. Drop Set.

1x10x27.5kg. 1x10x17.5kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

1x10x27.5kg. 1x10x17.5kg.

Very pleased with tonight's session as the Bench target was achieved. Felt a bit of a twinge in my right pec during the 120kg set but took a deep breath and pushed on if you can excuse the pun. 2x165 is a very good lift indeed for me personally and I'm chuffed to have achieved this tonight. Added 5kg to last weeks double, and I'll be looking to repeat this next week, have a weeks rest, then go for a new recent pb the following week.

Didn't do as much assistance work this week as I had the bonus session the other day and I was pretty tired after some long shifts at work these past few days. My sleep seems to have deteriorated recently too, despite the oxygen mask and if this continues I'll have to discuss this when I return to see the specialist next month.

A nice workout and everything remains on course so mustn't grumble. Looking at a Pull session on Sunday.


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> Biggest muscle group so hit them when I am freshest.
> 
> Also ensures no dodging Leg day This is also why I always substitute any missed session with Legs. They are the biggest, strongest, most powerful muscle group so deserve the most attention imo.


I love the way you think mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Workout C - Pull.

Deads.

Lots of sets, increasing weight gradually. Maxing out at 3x175kg.

Chins.

3x6xbodyweight +5kg.

High Pulls.

1x5x80kg. 2x5x90kg.

Face Pulls.

1x15x35kg. 1x12x40kg. 1x10x42.5kg.

Incline DB Curls. Usual pause for a two count every rep.

3x10x16kg db's.

Have I ever mentioned that I dislike this session intensely? 

I've never been a lover of Deads tbh. And even less so since my back injury. I loathe Chins. High Pulls are a bloody awkward exercise to hit form on at the best of times, and I've never been a fan of training biceps. Face Pulls are ok I guess

Nevertheless another pleasing session today. Upped the Deads by 5kg, and the lifts seemed pretty smooth. We'll see how the lower back feels tomorrow before I deem them a success but early signs are promising. Despite hating Chins they were pretty comfortable today: well within myself with these. I couldn't get my form right with the High Pulls hence no increase to 100kg on the final set. I was pretty annoyed tbh and I psyched myself up so much for the last set that I nearly knocked myself out with the bar a couple of times

Berserker rage may be the training method of choice with the big compounds but not so with Face Pulls so I increased the weight on these gradually, and steady away with the Curls to finish the workout off. All good and the progress continues.


----------



## Mingster

Picked up 95kg of standard plates for £50 from ebay yesterday. 5's, 2.5's, 1.25's and 0.5's. The missus went to pick them up as I was at work. The guy selling them said he was getting rid of them because 'He was lifting big weights now.'

Good to know that there's a chance that I'll be able to lift more one day


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

so you sent your missus to pick up your weights for you. I see...


----------



## Mingster

Back is feeling good today, have had a day off work, and my beard is growing well. Can't ask for much more than that


----------



## Muscle Supermkt

I must admit I like the title to this blog! I saw them live the year before last, had a brilliant time. Funny story, there was a skinny kid with a Zyzz vest there. Needless to say, he didn't last long in the mosh-pit with the Vikings


----------



## Mingster

So much for the best laid plans...lol. My Fri/Sun/Wed training plan lasted a whole two workouts.

Workout A - Legs.

Usual Warm Up.

Box Squats. To parallel.

5x60kg. 5x80kg. 5x100kg. 5x140kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg. 4x220kg.

Barbell Calf Raises.

3x10x160kg.

An abbreviated session today, brought forward a day, and hastily scheduled between a visit to my youngest lad and a visit from my eldest.

Didn't have time to do the whole routine, and rather too soon after a meal to risk any Box Jumps lol, but all targets achieved. Added a rep to the heaviest set of Squats. I won't be adding any more weight to these before the end of this training programme as I have already reached my target weight with these. An added rep to the top set each session is the current objective.

Banged another 10kg on the Calf Raises and most painful they were. Hobbled away from the rack and called it a day.

Will probably have to bring my next session forward to Thursday as we have a day out to Ripon planned for Friday.


----------



## MRSTRONG

A day out in my hometown , changed a lot over the years but I like the fact the hornblower tradition is kept alive , always feels like a welcome home .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> A day out in my hometown , changed a lot over the years but I like the fact the hornblower tradition is kept alive , always feels like a welcome home .


I'll try to take a couple of pics for you mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I'll try to take a couple of pics for you mate


It's changed a lot over the years , when the college and army barracks were fully open I had many a beer filled punch ups over maidens 

Get my way and have a kebab on tge way home .

Actually nothing has changed since except my location haha


----------



## Mingster

Update. Trip to Ripon has had to be postponed until a later date so training will revert back to the previously planned days. Next workout will be Push tomorrow.

Had a bit of tenderness in my elbows these past few days. I haven't had any issues with this since I had my 12 week upper body lay off at the beginning of last year. Hopefully it's nothing major. I'm planning on continuing through the final 3 weeks of this programme and then dropping back to maintenance mode for the following six weeks, which will take me up to my next set of medical tests and hospital visits. I'll probably drop the weight substantially during this period and increase the reps...Urghh!


----------



## 25434

I'll probably drop the weight substantially during this period and increase the reps...Urghh!

bloopin' eck!!! what if you turn into stick man? urrrmmm...urrrmm...what if you get addicted to several hundred reps of 2.5kgs? what if you lose your gawwwgus manly chest which is admirable? (no perving here by the way, sorry mrs Ming...I just like solid chests....all above board, promise).....oh dear!!! this is worrying...fret fret fret.....

I feel the need to prep my emergency gummi bears! straight out of my sock drawer, no licking or anything....breathe breathe breathe..

start a petition? call the midwife..oops! didn't mean to say that one...urrmm...gather a petition? plead to the great Viking god err...hummm...think think think...umm...Odin?

Hey Ming...x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> I'll probably drop the weight substantially during this period and increase the reps...Urghh!
> 
> bloopin' eck!!! what if you turn into stick man? urrrmmm...urrrmm...what if you get addicted to several hundred reps of 2.5kgs? what if you lose your gawwwgus manly chest which is admirable? (no perving here by the way, sorry mrs Ming...I just like solid chests....all above board, promise).....oh dear!!! this is worrying...fret fret fret.....
> 
> I feel the need to prep my emergency gummi bears! straight out of my sock drawer, no licking or anything....breathe breathe breathe..
> 
> start a petition? call the midwife..oops! didn't mean to say that one...urrmm...gather a petition? plead to the great Viking god err...hummm...think think think...umm...Odin?
> 
> Hey Ming...x


Evening to you my perfectly formed Flubbette

No worries on the stick man scenario. I've managed to avoid that condition since I was about 12 I'll still be eating enough for 3 people at least and will keep each and every body part as manly as possible. I'll even send you photo updates on that special FlubiPics link you sent me:whistling:

Get some Gummi bears and Soreen loaf snacks ready xx...


----------



## Mingster

Workout B - Push.

R/C Warm Up.

Bench.

Lots of sets up to 1x160kg.

Rack Lockouts.

2x5x160kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x27.5kg.

Seated Side Laterals. Drop set.

10x27.5kg. 10x17.5kg.

Seated Rear Laterals. Drop set.

10x27.5kg. 10x17.5kg.

Funny old session today. I was expecting great thing considering I'm off work today and have had an extra 24 hour break between sessions but it was not to be. No matter how, or what, I tried I failed to rouse the berserker frenzy and I completed the session in what seemed like some sort of trance. I sensibly stopped the Bench at 160 and, as the Lockouts felt a ton weight, only completed two of the usual three sets and even then at a reduced weight. I seemed to pull round a little for the fluff at the end of the session, but this is a workout best put down to experience.

Following Sunday's Pull session I have a light week planned before giving it my all on the final week of the routine. This is week 10 of this routine and I'm wondering if I'm starting to run out of steam, used as I am to 8 week routines? Time will tell. Mustn't grumble whatever the outcome: I've had a great run of successful workouts and a lesser session will act as a motivation to do better next time round


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Ming..


----------



## Mingster

Been a little unwell since my session yesterday. Looking back I suspect the culprit may well have been a suspicious bit of salmon that I ate a couple of days ago. Not fancying a great deal of food atm which is telling in itself , but still weighed in at 112kg this morning. At least I have an explanation for my iffy weights session yesterday. Hopefully I will have pulled round in time for tomorrows workout.


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> Been a little unwell since my session yesterday. Looking back I suspect the culprit may well have been a suspicious bit of salmon that I ate a couple of days ago. Not fancying a great deal of food atm which is telling in itself , but still weighed in at 112kg this morning. At least I have an explanation for my iffy weights session yesterday. Hopefully I will have pulled round in time for tomorrows workout.


Sorry to hear that mate. Hope you are better by tomorrow.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Been a little unwell since my session yesterday. Looking back I suspect the culprit may well have been a suspicious bit of salmon that I ate a couple of days ago. Not fancying a great deal of food atm which is telling in itself , but still weighed in at 112kg this morning. At least I have an explanation for my iffy weights session yesterday. Hopefully I will have pulled round in time for tomorrows workout.


Hope you feel better soon! Dodgy fish can be very nasty indeed as I know from experience .................


----------



## DiggyV

Stop your whining, man up and get lifting :lol:

Seriously though pal, hope it clears up for you. :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Eeeuuuuooowwwwww.....dicky stomach......and off your food? cRIPES! Must be bad....hope you're feeling a bit better today Ming....


----------



## Mingster

Feeling a bit beter today. Managed a core session this morning and will get into the gym to do something later. Probably not the full-blown Pull session which is scheduled but something nonetheless


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Feeling a bit beter today. Managed a core session this morning and will get into the gym to do something later. Probably not the full-blown Pull session which is scheduled but something nonetheless


Nice to hear it mate.


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym for an 'out-of-routine' Pull session this evening.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 10 sets of 10 reps.

T-Bar Rows. 5 sets of 8 reps.

Face Pulls. 5 sets of 12 reps.

Seated DB Curls. 5 sets of 10 reps.

A lot of volume for me Medium light weights used, just enough so, that by the 6th sets of Pulldowns and the 3rd set of everything else, I knew what a world of pain I had let myself in for over the remaining sets of each exercise. Short rest periods of around a minute between each set, time under tension and all the malarkey I don't usually bother my head with and I guess I'll be feeling this tomorrow. Didn't feel too good at the start of the session but I had certainly regained much of my focus by the end. If the missus wasn't busy downloading photo's onto ebay, I might even have been tempted into a couple of physique pics as pumped as I was

May be tempted to put up a couple of pics once I get this routine completed...And I get back down to 110kg:innocent:


----------



## Mingster

Well then...I woke up this morning feeling much better stomach-wise only to find that my back pain had flared up overnight. Now, from experience, I have found that there are two different forms of physio that help with this, dependant on which way the disc/discs are bulging. I tried the easy physio this morning to no avail. Bloody typical. Suffered through a shift at work, then reverted to the second, and much more taxing, form of physio. 20 minutes later and I feel right as rain Amazing how you can suss out how your body reacts to things through trail and error over long periods of time. Especially where pain is involved. Another 20 minute session before bed and, hopefully, all will be well in the morning.


----------



## Greshie

Fingers crossed !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Well then...I woke up this morning feeling much better stomach-wise only to find that my back pain had flared up overnight. Now, from experience, I have found that there are two different forms of physio that help with this, dependant on which way the disc/discs are bulging. I tried the easy physio this morning to no avail. Bloody typical. Suffered through a shift at work, then reverted to the second, and much more taxing, form of physio. 20 minutes later and I feel right as rain Amazing how you can suss out how your body reacts to things through trail and error over long periods of time. Especially where pain is involved. Another 20 minute session before bed and, hopefully, all will be well in the morning.


that's encouraging. I've hard back problems on and off for 20 years and nothing seems to help it. Having said that, I've had no problems for about a year now (fingers crossed).


----------



## 25434

Ullo lovely Ming...I've also crossed my fingers for you...and errrmmm...all wobberly bits...so on that basis alone you should be right as rain! heee heee...x


----------



## Mingster

Sadly I've been found guilty of a bit of over optimism as, despite a great improvement yesterday evening, I awoke today to pain again redoubled. Several periods of physio have given some short-tern relief but nothing more to date and I have reluctantly reached for the diazepam this evening.

Knew things were going too well lol...


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Sadly I've been found guilty of a bit of over optimism as, despite a great improvement yesterday evening, I awoke today to pain again redoubled. Several periods of physio have given some short-tern relief but nothing more to date and I have reluctantly reached for the diazepam this evening.
> 
> Knew things were going too well lol...


oh dear! Ming.....sorry to hear this...I dunno what to say......xx


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> oh dear! Ming.....sorry to hear this...I dunno what to say......xx


You've already done enough hon. Thoughts of your crossed wobbly bits are working as a delightful panacea of soothing tranquility...Or maybe it's the diazepam lol.

Never fear. There bouts are generally short lasting. It's not as if I've triggered it through anything strenuous


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Sadly I've been found guilty of a bit of over optimism as, despite a great improvement yesterday evening, I awoke today to pain again redoubled. Several periods of physio have given some short-tern relief but nothing more to date and I have reluctantly reached for the diazepam this evening.
> 
> Knew things were going too well lol...


Oh that's a shame :no:


----------



## 25434

I hereby declare this journal a medical emergency........of sorts....so here is an emergency measure.....



I hope that worked....durrrrrrrr


----------



## Mingster

Back shows signs of improvement today but there's no way I'll be attempting the scheduled Squat session. Fortunately, as the penultimate week of my routine, this week was penciled in as a light weight/rest week so nothing much lost in the greater scheme of things.

Here's a musical interlude to keep things ticking over...Tun up the volume and sing along


----------



## Mingster

Repeated spells of physio, coupled with prescription meds and regular checks of @Flubs special get well pic seem to have done the trick

All things being equal I will return to the gym tomorrow night for what may well be a light full body session. This will pave the way for a final week of Legs/Push/Pull to complete my first routine of the year. Following that the plan is to train in a lighter, more bodybuilding manner, for 6 weeks leading up to my yearly full medical tests and bloods. After that I will return to my usual 8 week progressive powerlifting routine which will also include the additional fitness/athletic work that I have introduced this time around.

We'll have a progress report after next weeks sessions and see where I've managed to get myself...


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope it all goes well tomorrow mate.


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym with an whole body workout this evening...

Squats 5 sets.

Chins 3 sets.

Bench 4 sets.

RDL's supersetted with Barbell Calf Raises 2 sets of each.

Pushdowns supersetted with Standing DB Curls 3 sets of each.

And done. Nice little session, a bit different from the usual style of training but keeping with the old, familiar exercises in the main. If there is no negative reaction to this session I will revert back to the usual to finish off the last week of my regular routine later on in the week.


----------



## 25434

Ullo lovely Ming...just swooshing in on a Sunday to send you t'internet hurrrrrgs.....  .


----------



## Mingster

Managed to pick up a hyperextension bench on ebay the other day. I won't be getting my hands on it for a few weeks as it's located down south and is being picked up by the son-in-law, but it should prove a useful addition to the armoury


----------



## Mingster

Been busy lately and have neglected to update...Wednesday's session...

Workout C - Pull.

Deads.

Lots of sets maxing out at 3x180kg.

Chins.

3x6xbodyweight + 5kg.

High Pulls.

5x80kg. 5x90kg. 5x100kg.

Face Pulls.

3x12x45kg.

Incline DB Curls.

3x10x16kg db's.

Steady session hitting all targets. No pain from the Deads for past two weeks. Hopefully this is the reward for my patience with the progress of this lift.


----------



## Mingster

Today...Workout A - Legs.

Usual Warm Up.

Box Squats to parallel.

10x60kg. 8x80kg. 8x100kg. 5x140kg. 5x170kg. 5x200kg. 5x220kg.

RDL's.

10x80kg. 10x90kg. 10x100kg.

Barbell Calf Raises.

3x15x140kg.

Another good session hitting all targets. Squats felt heavy but managed them without undue effort and a little bit left in the tank. Had to make sure I focus on my form with the last set as the temptation not to sit back far enough and therefore place undue stress on the quads and lower back was strong. Slowed right down with these and managed them much better that the 200kg set.

Tired now, but pleased. Will be doing my Push session on Sunday all being well, and that will be the last workout of this initial comeback training routine


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

so the comeback is complete! all hail!


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> so the comeback is complete! all hail!


Cheers mate

Yes, a Push session tomorrow will complete my 12 week attempt to get myself back into the swing of things whilst keeping my weight down and raising fitness levels to boot. We'll see how many of these goals I've achieved come tomorrow evening. My bench has been going nicely and I did hope that I might just squeeze out a new raw over 50 pb, but not so sure now. We'll see how I feel. I'll have the camera ready just in case.

I am now doing a week of night shifts next week. I'll probably train in the commercial gym nearby after work for 2 or 3 sessions to keep things ticking over before beginning a new phase of training. This will involve training the full body 3 times a week for the following 6/7 weeks. This is a departure from my usual routine but I have my yearly full meds coming up and I don't want to commit to a pure strength cycle in those circumstances. Once these are sorted I'll return to my 8 week strength training cycles.


----------



## Mingster

The 3 times a week full body routine will be as follows...

A.

Squats.

Chins.

Bench.

RDL's/Box jumps - superset.

Pushdowns/DB Curls - superset.

B.

Deads.

Chins.

Flyes/CGBP - superset.

Lunges/Calf Raise - superset.

Overhead Tri Ex/EZ Curls - superset.

Week 1 - ABA. Week 2 - BAB. And repeat.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> The 3 times a week full body routine will be as follows...
> 
> A.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> Bench.
> 
> RDL's/Box jumps - superset.
> 
> Pushdowns/DB Curls - superset.
> 
> B.
> 
> Deads.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> Flyes/CGBP - superset.
> 
> Lunges/Calf Raise - superset.
> 
> Overhead Tri Ex/EZ Curls - superset.
> 
> Week 1 - ABA. Week 2 - BAB. And repeat.


Nice looking little routine, the only thing I would question is why chins in both? rather than a pendlay row or a high pull ?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice looking little routine, the only thing I would question is why chins in both? rather than a pendlay row or a high pull ?


I hate chins. It's a kill or cure approach


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I hate chins. It's a kill or cure approach


ahhh Greasing the Groove :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Final session of the training programme today...

Workout B - Push.

R/C Warm up.

Bench.

2x5x60kg. 5x80kg. 5x100kg. 5x120kg. 3x140kg. 1x160kg. Went for pb...1x172.5kg - fail.

CGBP.

1x100kg to fail. Around the 20 rep mark.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x27.5kg.

Seated Side Laterals. Drop set.

10x27.5kg. 10x17.5kg.

Seated Rear Laterals. Drop set.

10x27.5kg. 10x17.5kg.

Woke up this morning with a bit of a head cold but pushed on as it was the final session of my routine and night shifts start tomorrow. Went pretty well considering. 160 flew up easily and, although I was being optimistic, I had to try for a recent pb. I was nowhere near as it turned out but a good lift would have been a massive bonus. The rest of the session went well and, despite the fail, I mustn't grumble


----------



## Mingster

So I ended the programme at this point...

Squat 220kgx5. Raw. Belt only.

Bench 167.5kgx1. Raw. Belt and wrist straps.

Deads 180kgx3. Raw. No anything.

567.5kg total. Nothing to get particularly excited about but obviously a bit limited due to my gradual progress with the Deads. I hoped to get within striking distance of last years lifts and I have achieved this, and exceeded my expectations with the Bench. Squats have been solid, and pain free Deads are a thing I could only dream about previous to this programme.

Weight wise I have slipped a little in recent weeks. No heavier that 110kg was the target and I weighed in at 112kg today. No bad but a little more than planned. I should get this back on target over the next few weeks with the whole body routine.

Fitness wise I'm a little off the mark too. At the 7/8 week mark I was well on target but things have slipped over the last month or so for a variety of reasons. I am much fitter than when I started however, and a lot more flexible.

My back has also held up well, and I'm very pleased about this. I had one bad week towards the end there, but otherwise all has been good in this respect.

So, all in all, not too bad. I'll give myself 7.5 out of 10


----------



## Greshie

You lifts weights I can only dream about !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> So I ended the programme at this point...
> 
> Squat 220kgx5. Raw. Belt only.
> 
> Bench 167.5kgx1. Raw. Belt and wrist straps.
> 
> Deads 180kgx3. Raw. No anything.
> 
> 567.5kg total. Nothing to get particularly excited about but obviously a bit limited due to my gradual progress with the Deads. I hoped to get within striking distance of last years lifts and I have achieved this, and exceeded my expectations with the Bench. Squats have been solid, and pain free Deads are a thing I could only dream about previous to this programme.
> 
> Weight wise I have slipped a little in recent weeks. No heavier that 110kg was the target and I weighed in at 112kg today. No bad but a little more than planned. I should get this back on target over the next few weeks with the whole body routine.
> 
> Fitness wise I'm a little off the mark too. At the 7/8 week mark I was well on target but things have slipped over the last month or so for a variety of reasons. I am much fitter than when I started however, and a lot more flexible.
> 
> My back has also held up well, and I'm very pleased about this. I had one bad week towards the end there, but otherwise all has been good in this respect.
> 
> So, all in all, not too bad. I'll give myself 7.5 out of 19


Note to myself: Never ask Mingster to score me


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> You lifts weights I can only dream about !





BestBefore1989 said:


> Note to myself: Never ask Mingster to score me


Cheers guys. I've been a little disappointed in myself these past 2/3 weeks, but you have to be realistic I guess. I was pushing for an 800 total at one time, but that was a lot of years ago and I'll be content to get within 200kg of that nowadays I suppose lol...

My beard is still progressing nicely mind...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys. I've been a little disappointed in myself these past 2/3 weeks, but you have to be realistic I guess. I was pushing for an 800 total at one time, but that was a lot of years ago and I'll be content to get within 200kg of that nowadays I suppose lol...
> 
> My beard is still progressing nicely mind...
> 
> View attachment 148485


Ah the frailties of age creep inexorably on us! just have to fight against the dying of the light.........

Not a very Odinish beard though? looks far too combed and kempt!  :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Do you have a Harley mate?


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Do you have a Harley mate?


HaHa. As it happens I haven't got a bike atm but if I did it would be a Triumph. None of that American stuff lol...


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> HaHa. As it happens I haven't got a bike atm but if I did it would be a Triumph. None of that American stuff lol...


That is what the beard is lacking.............................................INSECTS.... mg: as all good retro bike riders should have:lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> HaHa. As it happens I haven't got a bike atm but if I did it would be a Triumph. None of that American stuff lol...


Kid bro has a Thruxton, and loves it. Must admit is a very cool looking bike.


----------



## Mingster

In the middle of my week of night shifts so nothing to report. I haven't trained so far this week as I suspect that I've picked up a minor pec injury during my last Push session. It's very sore, but there's no signs of bruising so hopefully I've avoided a tear and things will settle down in a day or two.

In the meantime here's a catchy little tune...


----------



## 25434

ullo Ming...nic piccie. You will be able to split that beard and plait it before long...or do one in the middle.. In my youth I knew a bunch of bikers...they were a bit mean but nice to me always as I was such a midget..I used to get rides on their bikes, they were gorgeous, shined up and special bits painted in the front etc. Couple of the guys plaited their beards at the front, then their hair at the back! lol....ah well....the bad ole days...hahahaha.....

Hey you! things do slow down as you get older, that's a fact...but as long as we all still keep going and not just lying down and giving in for as long as we can then..GOOD! right? I aim to be one of those disgraceful ole ladies...lol....blue rinse hair, mad clothes and running people over with me electric car thing..hahahaha.....always something to look forward to right?...

'ave anugg lovely Ming... (((((((((((((o)))))))))))).....and hope all is well with Mrs Ming and the ming clan...x


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys. I've been a little disappointed in myself these past 2/3 weeks, but you have to be realistic I guess. I was pushing for an 800 total at one time, but that was a lot of years ago and I'll be content to get within 200kg of that nowadays I suppose lol...
> 
> My beard is still progressing nicely mind...
> 
> View attachment 148485


Just noticed the shirt, I initially thought it was the band Heathen for the album Death Squadrons - one of my favourite bands from the late 80s, but its not is it  I bet it has this on the back:

We are those who come faster than fate.

We are those who ride early or late.

Nordic wrath storms your iron gate.

Sailing Death, mankind be afraid.

Sons of Odin we are!

:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

So night shift continues. 4 down and 3 to go.

Managed a quick session with the weights this morning at the local gym. Shoulders tri sets followed by some supersets for arms. 19 sets completed in 25 minutes and then home to bed. Keeps things ticking over.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

does your beard have a journal yet Ming?


----------



## andyhuggins

Beard is going well mate


----------



## polishmate

subbed for beard progress


----------



## Mingster

Last night shift tonight Thank fcuk for that lol.

Training will resume tomorrow, or Tuesday depending on the amount of sleep I get tomorrow morning, and will be the start of my 3 times a week full body training. This is planned to last the next 6 weeks leading up to my yearly full meds and health check ups, and will take the form of a drop in weights lifted but an increase in frequency. There will be a small increase in volume and a higher rep range too. More bodybuilding type training than powerlifting in fact. A bit of periodization if you like... 

And just to put a bit of balance to the folk metal vids in this journal, here's a bit of old school thrash


----------



## 25434

Why the three times a week full body training Ming? I know you've said periodisation, but I don't really understand what that means....if u have time I would be interested in the answer.....and....to know what you will be doing....but only if u want to say of course. I don't mean to be intrusive....just interested in the change.....x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Why the three times a week full body training Ming? I know you've said periodisation, but I don't really understand what that means....if u have time I would be interested in the answer.....and....to know what you will be doing....but only if u want to say of course. I don't mean to be intrusive....just interested in the change.....x


I'm off out to work in 10 mins hon so if you'll excuse me I'll answer you questions will the quotes below I have my main health check ups in 6/7 weeks time and don't want to commit to a full training routine for such a short period. I'll give my body a bit of a rest from the heavy stuff and, hopefully, shock it with something different before reverting back to my usual style after the health checks.

Any questions please ask and I'll get back to you tomorrow



Mingster said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Yes, a Push session tomorrow will complete my 12 week attempt to get myself back into the swing of things whilst keeping my weight down and raising fitness levels to boot. We'll see how many of these goals I've achieved come tomorrow evening. My bench has been going nicely and I did hope that I might just squeeze out a new raw over 50 pb, but not so sure now. We'll see how I feel. I'll have the camera ready just in case.
> 
> I am now doing a week of night shifts next week. I'll probably train in the commercial gym nearby after work for 2 or 3 sessions to keep things ticking over before beginning a new phase of training. This will involve training the full body 3 times a week for the following 6/7 weeks. This is a departure from my usual routine but I have my yearly full meds coming up and I don't want to commit to a pure strength cycle in those circumstances. Once these are sorted I'll return to my 8 week strength training cycles.





Mingster said:


> The 3 times a week full body routine will be as follows...
> 
> A.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> Bench.
> 
> RDL's/Box jumps - superset.
> 
> Pushdowns/DB Curls - superset.
> 
> B.
> 
> Deads.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> Flyes/CGBP - superset.
> 
> Lunges/Calf Raise - superset.
> 
> Overhead Tri Ex/EZ Curls - superset.
> 
> Week 1 - ABA. Week 2 - BAB. And repeat.


----------



## 25434

Thank you Ming...sorry If I missed that on a previous post......durrr...x


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym today... 

Struggled a bit tbh. Something to do with the fact that I've only had 4 hours sleep in the past 60 hours or so. The transition from nights to days is seldom straightforward ime.

I won't be focusing on the weights lifted during the coming few weeks as they won't be anything special what with training every bodypart 3 times a week, and I will be using the following guidelines for reps...

1-5 = low reps.

6-10 = medium reps.

0ver 10 = high reps.


----------



## Mingster

Workout A - Full Body.

Squats - 5 sets medium reps.

Chins - 3 sets medium reps.

Bench - 4 sets medium reps.

RDL's/Box Jumps superset - 2 sets high/high reps.

Pushdowns/DB Curls - 2 sets high/high reps.

Really quite tough doing this today. Ideally I would have waited an extra day following on from nights, but I got up at dinner time and forced myself through it. Had to hang in there at times but we always get there in the end. Will be trying to hit these sessions every other day this week and, as I feel quite lean atm, I might give those bicep and abs boys a run for their money by the end of this programme


----------



## Mingster

Workout B - Full Body.

Deads - 5 sets medium reps.

Chins - 3 sets medium reps.

Flyes/CGBP - 2 sets high/high reps.

Lunges/Calf Raise - 2 sets medium/high reps.

Overhead Ex/EZ Curls - 2 sets high/high reps.

Another highly enjoyable but very tough session. Felt a wee bit wobbly a couple of times and very, very dizzy indeed after the Lunge/Calf supersets. I'm expecting my body to acclimatise to this type of training in a week or two but for the moment at least it's very tough indeed. Although I'm completely med-free atm I'm expecting that this routine, coupled with a reduction in daily calories, should result in some fairly substantial physique changes over the next month or so.


----------



## Mingster

Bit of a schoolboy error last night when I managed to inflict a deep and nasty cut upon my left thumb with a very big, sharp knife. Really p1ssed at myself but this is the kind of thing that happens when your concentration wanders when you're waving these things about. Not sure how much effect this will have on training, but grip is certainly an issue atm...


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Bit of a schoolboy error last night when I managed to inflict a deep and nasty cut upon my left thumb with a very big, sharp knife. Really p1ssed at myself but this is the kind of thing that happens when your concentration wanders when you're waving these things about. Not sure how much effect this will have on training, but grip is certainly an issue atm...


Bloody hell mate, need stitches, or did you just do it yourself :lol: I would expect most people that prepare their meals (ie most of us) will have done that at some point, and you do feel a right idiot when you do it, I know I've been there on more than on occasion.  Hope it heals quickly for you buddy.


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Bloody hell mate, need stitches, or did you just do it yourself :lol: I would expect most people that prepare their meals (ie most of us) will have done that at some point, and you do feel a right idiot when you do it, I know I've been there on more than on occasion.  Hope it heals quickly for you buddy.


Probably should have had stitches but it was late at night so I just wrapped some steristrips around it and strapped it up. Yes, I do feel an idiot lol. Occupational hazard I guess


----------



## MRSTRONG

that sounds painful


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> that sounds painful


It is a little sore mate. I'm going to be struggling to grip to do my curls lol. Might have to give the disco a miss this weekend:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> It is a little sore mate. I'm going to be struggling to grip to do my curls lol. Might have to give the disco a miss this weekend:laugh:


superglue it you be fine


----------



## DiggyV

ewen said:


> superglue it you be fine


the thumb or the dumbbell :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Here's a picture of the offending implement...



Serves me right using a modern tool lol. Should have used my seax...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Here's a picture of the offending implement...
> 
> View attachment 149182
> 
> 
> Serves me right using a modern tool lol. Should have used my seax...
> 
> View attachment 149183


What on earth were you doing? I had assumed you were chopping vegetables or carving meat or something, and then I saw the knife ...........


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> What on earth were you doing? I had assumed you were chopping vegetables or carving meat or something, and then I saw the knife ...........


 

I'll see how things go tomorrow. Will try using straps to hold the bars but if that is unsuccessful I'll stick to doing Legs I suppose. Annoyed as I'm just getting into this whole body thing.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Here's a picture of the offending implement...
> 
> View attachment 149182
> 
> 
> Serves me right using a modern tool lol. Should have used my seax...
> 
> View attachment 149183


Serious bits of kit mate. This is what I carry when out in the woods, is insignificant in comparison.



By Morakniv of Sweden, fantastic carbon steel blade, need to look after it but holds an edge better than almost any knife I have used. Great little gralloching knife as well as a general purpose woodsman knife. Have built several waterproof shelters with just this - the lad loves it in the summer, normally at least two nights out each year.   However I could bring trees down with those buggers you've got, none of this pussy footing around with saplings and branches. :lol:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Serious bits of kit mate. This is what I carry when out in the woods, is insignificant in comparison.
> 
> View attachment 149195
> 
> 
> By Morakniv of Sweden, fantastic carbon steel blade, need to look after it but holds an edge better than almost any knife I have used. Great little gralloching knife as well as a general purpose woodsman knife. Have built several waterproof shelters with just this - the lad loves it in the summer, normally at least two nights out each year.   However I could bring trees down with those buggers you've got, none of this pussy footing around with saplings and branches. :lol:


The Bowie is just a cheap bit of kit tbh. I picked it up in the January sales lol. Does the business though.

The seax was a functional piece until I got the angle grinder and sharpening stone out

You always have a use for a decent knife when you're out in the wilds:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> Serious bits of kit mate. This is what I carry when out in the woods, is insignificant in comparison.
> 
> View attachment 149195
> 
> 
> By Morakniv of Sweden, fantastic carbon steel blade, need to look after it but holds an edge better than almost any knife I have used. Great little gralloching knife as well as a general purpose woodsman knife. Have built several waterproof shelters with just this - the lad loves it in the summer, normally at least two nights out each year.   However I could bring trees down with those buggers you've got, none of this pussy footing around with saplings and branches. :lol:





Mingster said:


> The Bowie is just a cheap bit of kit tbh. I picked it up in the January sales lol. Does the business though.
> 
> The seax was a functional piece until I got the angle grinder and sharpening stone out
> 
> You always have a use for a decent knife when you're out in the wilds:thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> The Bowie is just a cheap bit of kit tbh. I picked it up in the January sales lol. Does the business though.
> 
> The seax was a functional piece until I got the angle grinder and sharpening stone out
> 
> You always have a use for a decent knife when you're out in the wilds:thumbup1:


100% agree mate. Except the angle grinder. I use diamond whetstones, and if I am being anal will strop the blade on a belt. Normally I would say that you are less likely to injure yourself with a blunt knife, however recent history may suggest otherwise.

The Moras are great I normally have 2, one working and one waiting. When one finally gives up the ghost I order another. They are about £12 and just brilliant. First got them at a country show years ago, however Ray Mears place Woodlore stocks them. He also has a bloody gorgeous handmade woodman knife but tough to justify £375, and he also has a bespoke one that you have to enquire about. He also stocks Granfors axes, which are the mutts nuts and hold an edge like no other axe, razor sharp, go through oak like butter. His online shop made my life a lot easier, as before I was importing stuff. :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Strapped the wounded thumb up and hit the gym this afternoon...

Workout A - Full Body.

Squats - 5 sets medium reps.

Chins - 3 sets medium reps.

Bench - 4 sets high reps.

RDL's/Box Jumps superset - 2 sets high/high reps.

Pushdowns/DB Curls superset - 2 sets high/high reps.

Workout went surprisingly well. I strapped my left hand the the bar for all pulling movements and used a thumbless grip on everything else and I managed ok. The session took a little longer than usual as I had to take care in loading and unloading the bars but otherwise went without incident. Well...apart from almost falling off the box during the jumps lol. Hand was bleeding a little at the end and I plan on changing the dressing later on. Hopefully it will be ok as I don't fancy the hospital on a Bank Holiday weekend.

Happy Easter to One and All:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

A couple of points today.

My Hyperextension bench has at last arrived and I've assembled it and given it a place of honour in the home gym. I'll be adding this to one of my workouts but still have to figure what will be replaced.

I've also lost two kilo's in the two weeks since my strength programme finished. I'm down to slightly over 110kg now, and this is according to plan as I hope to lose a little more leading up to my medical checks in around a months time.


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds like a good day all round mate.


----------



## 25434

Happy Easter 'ainsome Ming.....hope u have a lovely weekend with your family ........and well done on weight loss...I'm steadily gaining at the moment, and not in a good way, lol....gotta get a grip....x


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like a good day all round mate.





Flubs said:


> Happy Easter 'ainsome Ming.....hope u have a lovely weekend with your family ........and well done on weight loss...I'm steadily gaining at the moment, and not in a good way, lol....gotta get a grip....x


Cheers guys. Just plodding along as usual


----------



## Mingster

Workout B - Full Body.

Deads - 5 sets medium reps.

Chins - 3 sets medium reps.

Flyes/CGBP superset - 2 sets high/high reps.

Hypers/Calf Raise superset - 2 sets high/high reps.

OH Extensions/EZ Curs - 2 sets high/high reps.

Another good session which left me dizzy and gasping for air. I've trained every other day - 4 times in 7 days - and now I'm going to take two days rest. The sessions are going well, and I'm sure my body with grow accustomed to the change in my training routine. Going to be taking things easy for the remainder of the day as I'm back to work tomorrow.


----------



## andyhuggins

Another satisfactory session mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

I'm starting to get a bit of elbow pain from the Pushdowns and Overhead Tricep extensions. Some may remember that I was forced to abandon upper body training for 3 months at the beginning of 2013 because of this. Since then the only pressing exercises I have done have been Bench Press and CGBP and I have had no issues. Thus the aforementioned Tricep isolations will be dropped from my sessions. I'm not 100% certain as to what I will replace them with, but Reverse Pushdowns and Bench Dips are a strong possibility, and we will see how they feel.


----------



## Tassotti

Must be getting cramped in your gym now?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Must be getting cramped in your gym now?


I had a sort out and rearranged some of the bits and pieces. No punch bag or heater in there now Will be starting to fill the back yard with equipment next. Muscle beach without the sand:whistling:


----------



## Bataz

Subbed


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> I had a sort out and rearranged some of the bits and pieces. No punch bag or heater in there now Will be starting to fill the back yard with equipment next. Muscle beach without the sand:whistling:


or the sun, given your location mate :lol:


----------



## 25434

Muscle beach without the sand? Hurrr hurrr.....sounds great! Sand gets in your undercrackers anyway, and then you can't concentrate on your lifting.....would prefer to train at your gaffe....


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> or the sun, given your location mate :lol:


The sun is for weaklings



Flubs said:


> Muscle beach without the sand? Hurrr hurrr.....sounds great! Sand gets in your undercrackers anyway, and then you can't concentrate on your lifting.....would prefer to train at your gaffe....


You'd be welcome any time:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> You'd be welcome any time:thumbup1:


Only if you throw in pie and chips after? Cough....oh sorry! Did I type that out loud perchance? Cough....I'll buy, you and mrs Ming priovide the cuppa tea?

Great....that's set then....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Only if you throw in pie and chips after? Cough....oh sorry! Did I type that out loud perchance? Cough....I'll buy, you and mrs Ming priovide the cuppa tea?
> 
> Great....that's set then....


By all acounts (ie from what you say) you've been having too many portions of pie and chips recently !


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Only if you throw in pie and chips after? Cough....oh sorry! Did I type that out loud perchance? Cough....I'll buy, you and mrs Ming priovide the cuppa tea?
> 
> Great....that's set then....


And I'll throw in Gummi Bears for afters:thumbup1:



Greshie said:


> By all acounts (ie from what you say) you've been having too many portions of pie and chips recently !


Wash your mouth out Mr. Greshie lol. You can never have too many pies:beer:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> By all acounts (ie from what you say) you've been having too many portions of pie and chips recently !


Oh sod! Gershwin busted me! :ban:

:laugh: I have to confess....it's true, I've put on a stone whilst shuffling about in my damm ortho boot......comfort eating. I have my head in the right place now though and trying hard to get going again.....

Sorry Ming...mini hijack there.....I blame gresh....cough...

Sooooooo......now he busted me... :ban: lolol......if I buy the chips can you just wave them at me whilst you eat them? X


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> And I'll throw in Gummi Bears for afters:thumbup1:
> 
> YES PLEASE!........
> 
> Wash your mouth out Mr. Greshie lol. You can never have too many pies:beer:


That told ya!:laugh:

And that is why I'll be marrying lovely Ming when I grow up:clap:

Oh wait! He's married.... :devil2: just the chips and gummi bears then... :tongue:

Ps.....I'm just jesting folks.....just jesting....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Oh sod! Gershwin busted me! :ban:
> 
> :laugh: I have to confess....it's true, I've put on a stone whilst shuffling about in my damm ortho boot......comfort eating. I have my head in the right place now though and trying hard to get going again.....
> 
> Sorry Ming...mini hijack there.....I blame gresh....cough...
> 
> Sooooooo......now he busted me... :ban: lolol......if I buy the chips can you just wave them at me whilst you eat them? X


LOL. No woman visits me to have chips waved at them. I expect that my hospitality will be heartily partaken in - especially the home made pies so perfectly crafted by the missus

An extra stone should make you just about perfect for big hugs


----------



## MRSTRONG

Someone say pies


----------



## Mingster

Workout A - Full Body.

Squats - 5 sets medium reps.

Chins - 3 sets medium reps.

Bench - 4 sets medium/high reps.

Side Lat/Rear Lat Raises - 2 superfsets high/high reps.

Reverse Pushdowns/DB Curls - 2 supersets high/medium reps.

Another enjoyable session with a raise in the weight lifted on almost everything.

Two weeks in and I'm starting to see the strengths and flaws in this system. On the down side the sessions are starting to get a little on the long side for my liking. Tonight's session was around the 65-70 minute mark. This is down to my natural tendency to increase the weights which results in slightly longer rest periods between the big compound lifts. I've also neglected my side and rear delts in this system so I added the shoulder superset tonight at the expense of the hams/calf section of the workout. I'm off work tomorrow so I'll squeeze in a specialist hams and calf session then.

On the positive side I'm feeling the benefits of this style of training in a fuller, leaner look to my physique. Form is good with the regular sessions and increased focus on muscle groups, and the sessions are quite enjoyable. They also are considerably less stressful on my CNS and general recovery.

I'll need to give it all a bit more thought before I come up with a routine that I'm happy with. But, then again, I do that with most things lol


----------



## Mingster

Now then...There is this...



And this...



So now I have to start rearranging my life so that I can attend them

@Greshie, Arkona at a venue near you:beer:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Now then...There is this...
> 
> View attachment 149537
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> View attachment 149538
> 
> 
> So now I have to start rearranging my life so that I can attend them
> 
> @Greshie, Arkona at a venue near you:beer:


Where?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Where?


They are the support for Eluveitie on the top poster. I guess Glasgow on the 13/11/14 would be closest?


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> They are the support for Eluveitie on the top poster. I guess Glasgow on the 13/11/14 would be closest?


Ah ha !

Yes indeed Glasgow is the closest.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Just bought my Epica tickets

Heading to London for 6th December. Be there for music and pizza:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Just bought my Epica tickets
> 
> Heading to London for 6th December. Be there for music and pizza:thumb:


Knowing your priorities I think you mean pizza and music ...


----------



## Mingster

Extra workout today...

RDL's - sets with 100kg.

Box Jumps - sets with 20kg added onto a 16 inch box.

Barbell Calf Raises - sets with 140kg.

Hyperextensions - bodyweight.

A bonus session today to hit those areas I've neglected a little this week. All sets done in the 10-20 reps range.


----------



## Mingster

Here are a few home gym update photo's...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Here are a few home gym update photo's...
> 
> View attachment 149582
> View attachment 149583
> View attachment 149584
> View attachment 149585


looking very neat and tidy .....................


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Here are a few home gym update photo's...
> 
> View attachment 149582
> View attachment 149583
> View attachment 149584
> View attachment 149585


nice set up mate, my little gym has that combines leg press / hack squat machine


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

nice Gym Ming.


----------



## Mingster

Workout B - Full Body.

Deads - 6 sets low reps.

Chins - 3 sets low reps.

Flat Flyes/CGBP superset - 2 sets high reps.

Side Laterals/Face Pulls superset - 2 sets high reps.

EZ Curls - 2 sets high reps.

Training for the third day in a row and decided to go heavy on the Deads and Chins lol. The rest of the session was cut and pasted to fit with yesterdays extra workout and all went well. Going to treat myself to Scotch Eggs and Pizza tonight as I haven't got another day off work until next Friday:blink: Ah well...


----------



## DiggyV

Right now I am dreaming of a time when I am allowed to do low reps again. :lol:

Great session oh great Magni. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Loving it mate.


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Right now I am dreaming of a time when I am allowed to do low reps again. :lol:
> 
> Great session oh great Magni. :thumb:


Funnily enough I have two sons and a daughter. Should have called them Magni, Modi and Thrud


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Funnily enough I have two sons and a daughter. Should have called them Magni, Modi and Thrud


Perfect. No trouble at school with Thor as their father. :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Here are a few home gym update photo's...
> 
> View attachment 149582
> View attachment 149583
> View attachment 149584
> View attachment 149585


V. Nice

Ive just added a legpress/hacksquat to my home gym but now, seeing yours, I've got glute-ham station envy


----------



## Mingster

Workout A - Full Body.

Squats - 6 sets medium reps.

Chins - 3 sets low reps.

Bench - 5 sets medium reps.

Seated Side Laterals - 2 sets high reps.

Seated Rear Laterals - 2 sets high reps.

Reverse Pushdowns/Seated DB Curls superset - 1 set high reps.

Another enjoyable session. A little bit surprising tonight as I've been to work today and am in the middle of a long run of tiring shifts. Once I started the session, however, all was well and the sets and reps progressed nicely. Using 160kg for the Squats, 15kg added for the Chins and 130kg for the Bench tonight. No huge weights but plenty heavy enough when considering the muscles are being hit 3 times a week.

Will aim for a Hams/Calf and Lower Back session on Tuesday.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

BestBefore1989 said:


> V. Nice
> 
> Ive just added a legpress/hacksquat to my home gym but now, seeing yours, I've got glute-ham station envy


Freud would have a field day


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Workout A - Full Body.
> 
> Squats - 6 sets medium reps.
> 
> Chins - 3 sets low reps.
> 
> Bench - 5 sets medium reps.
> 
> Seated Side Laterals - 2 sets high reps.
> 
> Seated Rear Laterals - 2 sets high reps.
> 
> Reverse Pushdowns/Seated DB Curls superset - 1 set high reps.
> 
> Another enjoyable session. A little bit surprising tonight as I've been to work today and am in the middle of a long run of tiring shifts. Once I started the session, however, all was well and the sets and reps progressed nicely. Using 160kg for the Squats, 15kg added for the Chins and 130kg for the Bench tonight. No huge weights but plenty heavy enough when considering the muscles are being hit 3 times a week.
> 
> Will aim for a Hams/Calf and Lower Back session on Tuesday.


No, no huge weights here at all. Just 5 sets of 130kg bench presses. Nothing to see here, move along please.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> No, no huge weights here at all. Just 5 sets of 130kg bench presses. Nothing to see here, move along please.


 :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> No, no huge weights here at all. Just 5 sets of 130kg bench presses. Nothing to see here, move along please.


Only two sets at 8x130 mate. Rest are warming up


----------



## Mingster

Lower posterior chain work tonight.

RDL's - 5 sets medium reps.

Box Jumps - 3 sets medium reps.

Hyperextensions - 3 sets high reps.

Barbell Calf Raises - 4 sets high reps.

Another session to hit the areas I find difficult to fit into the other workouts. I'm giving a bit of thought into how I might train following my medical and the tests that are coming up. I might be tempted by a little change in direction for a short while, but I'll wait to see the results of the tests before I make my mind up


----------



## DiggyV

They always say change is as good as a rest. My routines and training frequency has changed radically, and I feel great for it. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Workout B - Full Body.

Deads - 6 sets medium reps.

Chins - 3 sets medium reps.

Flat Flyes/CGBP superset - 2 sets high/high reps.

Side Laterals/Face Pulls superset - high/high reps.

EZ Bar Curls - 3 sets medium reps.

Getting into the swing of this now. I'm baring up pretty well considering my body is as med free as I can make it, and that my test levels must be well below the acceptable range. I was due my nebido jab 4 weeks ago and I won't be getting it until the middle of next week. My test level is usually around 8nmol at week 10 on a scale of 8-28 being in tange. It must be down to 6 or 7 atm. Strength is still pretty high, and my abs are back and I'm generally looking quite lean. I will be weighing myself on Saturday.

I'm actually off for once this weekend so I'm looking forward to having a lazy time of it lol. Thanks for reading and have a great time this weekend yourselves:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

My Eluveitie, Arkona and Skalmold tickets have been secured this morning. I will be in Manchester on 12/11/14 if anyone wants to compare beards


----------



## MRSTRONG

not sure manchester is ready for our beards at the same time :lol:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> not sure manchester is ready for our beards at the same time :lol:


Only one way to find out

I suspect that there may be a beard or two in evidence for a night of Pagan/Folk/Viking metal...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Only one way to find out
> 
> I suspect that there may be a beard or two in evidence for a night of Pagan/Folk/Viking metal...


haha yeah just looked at the event and it will be beards everywhere lol


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> My Eluveitie, Arkona and Skalmold tickets have been secured this morning. I will be in Manchester on 12/11/14 if anyone wants to compare beards


hi buddy just seen this , i have been offline until recently , great to see you still at it and a mod now too , deffo a good choice by uk-m there ,

ps sorry no beard here but you are welcome to bob up to my end whilst you are near when you go to manc matey .


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> hi buddy just seen this , i have been offline until recently , great to see you still at it and a mod now too , deffo a good choice by uk-m there ,
> 
> ps sorry no beard here but you are welcome to bob up to my end whilst you are near when you go to manc matey .


Hi Logs. How's things? 

Still pottering on in here. Swapped my strength training for a little 3 times a week full body work atm as I'm awaiting bloods and a full medical next week. Might continue this type of training into the summer. Undecided as yet but we will see.

Might only be in Manchester for the one night. Gig is at Sound Control. If I'm going to be in town any longer I'll drop you a line:thumbup1: You've got plenty of time to grow a beard before November lol...


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Hi Logs. How's things?
> 
> Still pottering on in here. Swapped my strength training for a little 3 times a week full body work atm as I'm awaiting bloods and a full medical next week. Might continue this type of training into the summer. Undecided as yet but we will see.
> 
> Might only be in Manchester for the one night. Gig is at Sound Control. If I'm going to be in town any longer I'll drop you a line:thumbup1: You've got plenty of time to grow a beard before November lol...


lol :lol:


----------



## Mingster

No training yesterday nor today as everyday life has left little time for the gym. This may well become the norm over the next couple of weeks. Next week the majority of my spare time away from work will revolve around my yearly medical, bloods, tests etc, and the following week I am away on work related matters and will be stuck in a hotel for 3/4 days. After this, however, I will be starting a slightly different routine with new goals and targets to achieve.

Weighed in at 110kg today which is pretty good considering my body is at it's lowest ebb atm. I've certainly filled back out this year following last years setbacks, and am much leaner and fitter at that weight than I expected to be. Should be back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## andyhuggins

So what is the new routine, targets and goals then mate?


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> So what is the new routine, targets and goals then mate?


I'll have to wait for the results from my medicals before I can say for certain. I have some plans - as always lol - but I can't really say for certain until I know where I stand health wise.


----------



## Mingster

Workout A - Full Body.

Squats - 6 sets high reps.

Chins - 3 sets high reps.

Bench - 3 sets high reps.

Side Laterals - 2 sets high reps.

DB Curls - 2 sets high reps.

Well the low test condition hit me with a vengeance today. I could hardly get out of bed this morning, and my body felt like I'd trained every day for the past week rather than coming from 2 days off. Curtailed the workout slightly and stuck to low weights with high reps throughout. Felt pretty good whilst training but can hardly keep my eyes open now. Have to hang in there until Wednesday lol. Will get whatever training in I can in the meantime.


----------



## Mingster

Squeezed in a session this afternoon...

RDL's - 5x10.

Bench Dips - 3x20.

Incline DB Curls - 3x15.

Hyperextensions - 3x20.

Lower back is fried.

Still struggling hormone wise, and am very, very tired, but felt like a quick session today so nipped out to the gym and did whatever exercises seemed right for today. The tiredness seems to fall away from me in the gym but is back with a passion as soon as I leave lol. Home made quiche and sweet and sour chicken with basmati rice to follow tonight, and back to work tomorrow.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Squeezed in a session this afternoon...
> 
> RDL's - 5x10.
> 
> Bench Dips - 3x20.
> 
> Incline DB Curls - 3x15.
> 
> Hyperextensions - 3x20.
> 
> Lower back is fried.
> 
> Still struggling hormone wise, and am very, very tired, but felt like a quick session today so nipped out to the gym and did whatever exercises seemed right for today. The tiredness seems to fall away from me in the gym but is back with a passion as soon as I leave lol. Home made quiche and sweet and sour chicken with basmati rice to follow tonight, and back to work tomorrow.


Them endorphins are great aren't they mate? Lift up when you need it, keep you fired, then let you sleep like a babe.


----------



## Mingster

Well, that's my tests and checks, pokes, prods, measurements, readings and anything else you care to mention completed. The reward at completion wasn't the customary boiled sweet but, rather, a nice 1g jab of finest Bayer test. We'll see what results come back next week.

Not really time for a workout today, but I may do a few sets of chins later just for the hell of it


----------



## Mingster

@Greshie thought my last beard progress pic was a little too neat. Here is the latest update pic with a little bit of 'wilder' editing


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> @Greshie thought my last beard progress pic was a little too neat. Here is the latest update pic with a little bit of 'wilder' editing
> 
> View attachment 150477


A little more like it! But I'm expecting plaits by the end of the summer


----------



## Mingster

Experimental session tonight...

Chins.

1x10xbw. 1x10xbw. 1x10xbw.

1x8xbw+5kg.

1x6xbw+10kg.

1x4xbw+15kg.

1x2xbw+20kg.

1x10xbw. 1x10xbw. 1x10xbw.

DB Curls drop set to failure.

Just fancied a change. Instinctive training if you like. I think I may well be aching tomorrow morning


----------



## andyhuggins

Good going mate. Loving the beard :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> @Greshie thought my last beard progress pic was a little too neat. Here is the latest update pic with a little bit of 'wilder' editing
> 
> View attachment 150477


Awsome!


----------



## 25434

Agreed...awesome beard lovely Ming.....have a great weekend..


----------



## Mingster

Look what has just appeared amidst the plant pots out back lol...



Not sure where I'm going to put it but at a purchase price of £25 I couldn't resist.


----------



## Kazza61

Mingster said:


> Look what has just appeared amidst the plant pots out back lol...
> 
> Not sure where I'm going to put it but at a purchase price of £25 I couldn't resist.


I doubt I could have resisted a chest of drawers at that price either Mingster! Lucky sod!


----------



## TELBOR

Mingster said:


> Look what has just appeared amidst the plant pots out back lol...
> 
> View attachment 150639
> 
> 
> Not sure where I'm going to put it but at a purchase price of £25 I couldn't resist.


That's a steal!! :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> @Greshie thought my last beard progress pic was a little too neat. Here is the latest update pic with a little bit of 'wilder' editing
> 
> View attachment 150477


ah the all father


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Look what has just appeared amidst the plant pots out back lol...
> 
> View attachment 150639
> 
> 
> Not sure where I'm going to put it but at a purchase price of £25 I couldn't resist.


Good grief! where did you find that?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Good grief! where did you find that?


LOL. Ebay. Where else?


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> LOL. Ebay. Where else


That's what I thought! Shame I never seem to be able to pick anything up locally here for a decent price!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> That's what i thought! Shame I never seem to be able to pick anything upocally here for a decent price!


Patience is key. I have a weights 'nearest first' auction search running that I check regularly...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I've just put a bid in for a pair of kettlebells, then realised it's bloomin' pick up only. In southampton.


----------



## Kazza61

I got four 15kg Olympic discs for £20 last week. Were pretty rusty but they painted up like new. Chuffed.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Patience is key. I have a weights 'nearest first' auction search running that I check regularly...


True ... i've done some saved searches too now, but the 'nearest' at the moment is 60 miles away lol


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've just put a bid in for a pair of kettlebells, then realised it's bloomin' pick up only. In southampton.


Hence the 'nearest first' search


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Look what has just appeared amidst the plant pots out back lol...
> 
> View attachment 150639
> 
> 
> Not sure where I'm going to put it but at a purchase price of £25 I couldn't resist.


The single best chest exercise bar none... Great find big guy :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

A good tune to boost your training intensity


----------



## Mingster

I will be away from home with work for most of this week so there will be no training updates. I'm hoping to return for Friday, and will be looking to start a new training routine then.

I've had some of my medical results back today and they are a bit of a mixed bag tbh. I have an appointment arranged for next week, when all the results will be back, to see where I will be going from here. Hopefully my training will remain largely unaffected.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> I will be away from home with work for most of this week so there will be no training updates. I'm hoping to return for Friday, and will be looking to start a new training routine then.
> 
> I've had some of my medical results back today and they are a bit of a mixed bag tbh. I have an appointment arranged for next week, when all the results will be back, to see where I will be going from here. Hopefully my training will remain largely unaffected.


Good luck working away mate, and just give the doctors [email protected] when you see him. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Back home this evening, a little earlier than I expected Will try to get myself straightened out asap and get back into the gym with a new routine over the next day or so. I've been quite busy this week and have had little to no time to fine tune a routine so I'll simply get back into the gym initially and experiment a little. I'm looking at training my whole body over two sessions

Chest, Back, and Shoulders.

Legs, and Arms.

This will take the form of a heavy, lower rep day, and a lighter, higher rep day for Chest, Back and Legs whilst keeping all Shoulder and Arm training lighter, and in the high repo range. I still intend to Squat, Bench and Deadlift


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Back home this evening, a little earlier than I expected Will try to get myself straightened out asap and get back into the gym with a new routine over the next day or so. I've been quite busy this week and have had little to no time to fine tune a routine so I'll simply get back into the gym initially and experiment a little. I'm looking at training my whole body over two sessions
> 
> Chest, Back, and Shoulders.
> 
> Legs, and Arms.
> 
> This will take the form of a heavy, lower rep day, and a lighter, higher rep day for Chest, Back and Legs whilst keeping all Shoulder and Arm training lighter, and in the high repo range. I still intend to Squat, Bench and Deadlift


I do an upper body routine that takes a different viewpoint to training it. Imagine you are standing side on and you draw a circular arrow from your chest through your back over your head and to your chest again if you see what I mean. I then train following that arrow, with a primary movement per body part and a linking exercise. Let me illustrate

Chest: decline bench

Chest-back link: straight arm pull downs

Back: chins or pull downs to front

Back-shoulder link: seated reverse flyes

Shoulders: Arnold press

Shoulder-chest link: high incline bench press

So you hit all major muscle groups plus supporting muscles in one session. Would probably need to be modified to suit, but it was so you got the idea.

:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> I do an upper body routine that takes a different viewpoint to training it. Imagine you are standing side on and you draw a circular arrow from your chest through your back over your head and to your chest again if you see what I mean. I then train following that arrow, with a primary movement per body part and a linking exercise. Let me illustrate
> 
> Chest: decline bench
> 
> Chest-back link: straight arm pull downs
> 
> Back: chins or pull downs to front
> 
> Back-shoulder link: seated reverse flyes
> 
> Shoulders: Arnold press
> 
> Shoulder-chest link: high incline bench press
> 
> So you hit all major muscle groups plus supporting muscles in one session. Would probably need to be modified to suit, but it was so you got the idea.
> 
> :thumb:


I like the thought processes behind that mate:thumbup1: Well planned, logical and with a purpose - ticks all the boxes

My workouts will alternate between, in simple terms, heavy and light sessions. For example heavy chest/light back/ shoulders then heavy back/light chest/shoulders and the exercises will change slightly from session to session to cover each area thoroughly over both sessions rather than twice over each session if you follow my clumsy phrasing.

It will need a bit of fine tuning on the hoof but that's how it should always be


----------



## Mingster

Well I've been far too busy catching up with things to get a training session in today. Tomorrow will be taken up by the missus and myself attending the 44th annual Sedgefield Medieval Fayre...http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/local/southdurham/sedgefield/11216889.Sedgefield_is_all_set_for_44th_medieval_fair/?ref=arc Despite this being billed as medieval, The Vikings Group...http://www.vikingsonline.org.uk/index.htm will be putting in an appearance. This will be followed by watching the FA Cup final, so no training tomorrow either.

I do intend, however, to return to the gym on Sunday


----------



## andyhuggins

Enjoy yourself mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Just ordered a pair of these... 



Should stand up to some fairly vigorous warfare lol...


----------



## Mingster

Will be starting my new routine later today. It will be a chest/back/shoulders and legs/arms split, training one on/one off where circumstances permit. Sessions will alternate between heavier, lower rep work - Effort, and lighter, higher rep work - Focus. Something like this...

Legs (E), Arms (F).

Chest (E), Back (F), Shoulders (F).

Legs (F), Arms (E).

Back (E), Chest (F), Shoulders (F).

And so on.

Weighed in at a reasonably lean 110kg. Goals are to maintain a reasonable level of strength, and also to give the aesthetics crew some food for thought


----------



## Mingster

Legs (E), Arms (F).

Warm Up.

Squats 7x5 up to 180kg.

RDL's 5x6 up to 120kg.

Barbell Calf Raises 3x8x140kg.

CGBP 3x12-15x80kg.

EZ Bar Curls 3x12-15x45kg.

Bench Dips 2x20xbodyweight.

Incline DB Curls 2x12-15x16kg DB's.

Day 1 of the new routine. Very hot in the House of Pain today and I was sweating like a horse. No great weight shifted but it is early days and I like to leave plenty of room for improvement when I start a routine. Totally unused to so many sets/reps but I guess I will adapt to this style of training as I get more sessions under my belt. Very hard work. But fun


----------



## MRSTRONG

looks a good routine mate , will keep an eye on your progress :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Chest (E), Back (F), Shoulders (F).

Warm Up.

Bench 6x5 up to 140kg.

Flat Flyes 4x12x30kg DB's

Chins 4x10xbodyweight.

Low Pulley Rows 4x12x70kg.

Seated Side Laterals 3x12x20kg DB's.

Seated Rear Laterals 3x12x20kg DB's.

Definitely still settling in to this type of workout and I'm finding it pretty tough lol. All the Focus exercises are executed with the emphasis on feel, constant tension, and feeling the intended muscles work to their max. This usually results in an eventual breaking down of form roughly halfway through the last set of each exercise. This is, I suspect, as it should be, and I'm finding I have to resort to breathing reps or partials to complete these sets.

Hard work indeed, but feeling productive and well worthwhile.


----------



## DiggyV

A change of routine style, rather than just routine seems to pay very big dividends big guy. I am sure you will settle into it no problems.


----------



## Mingster

Been to see my doc today and, although several blood readings were well beyond range, he is quite happy that these are pretty good by my standards lol. Regular tests booked in at two month intervals, but as close to a clean bill of health as I'm likely to be getting


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Been to see my doc today and, although several blood readings were well beyond range, he is quite happy that these are pretty good by my standards lol. Regular tests booked in at two month intervals, but as close to a clean bill of health as I'm likely to be getting


Good new mate, I was wondering how it went. Did you hassle him on the NSAIDs?


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Good new mate, I was wondering how it went. Did you hassle him on the NSAIDs?


I hassled him on a few things lol. By the end of the appointment he was reduced to suggesting that I cut my protein intake


----------



## Mingster

LEGS (F), Arms (E).

Olympic Squats 5x10-15 up to 140kg.

Hyperextensions 3x15 at bodyweight.

Hack Machine Calf Raises 4x15x150kg.

Rack Lockouts 4x5x140kg.

Seated DB Curls 3x8-10x20kg DB's.

Hammer Curls 3x8-10x20kg DB's.

Very hot and humid today and this, coupled with the novelty of the training style, combined to leave me very drained following this session. Training two consecutive days due to work commitments didn't help either lol. No great weights, but lots of reps and continuous tension have left me nauseous and definitely feeling the effects. Cracking stuff. Roll on the next session


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> I hassled him on a few things lol. By the end of the appointment he was reduced to suggesting that I cut my protein intake


yeah, like that's going to happen :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Been to see my doc today and, although several blood readings were well beyond range, he is quite happy that these are pretty good by my standards lol. Regular tests booked in at two month intervals, but as close to a clean bill of health as I'm likely to be getting


Which levels if you don't mind me asking Ming?


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Which levels if you don't mind me asking Ming?


PM'd mate.


----------



## Mingster

Back (E), Chest (F), Shoulders (F).

Yates Rows 5x6-10 up to 140kg.

Chins 4x5xbodyweight +10kg added.

Bench 3x10x100.

Flyes 3x12x20kg DB's.

Side Laterals 3x12-15x16kg DB'S.

Face Pulls 3x12-15x40kg.

Would have normally started with Deads for this session but I've had a niggle in my lower back so substituted with Yates Rows. First time I've done these in a long while and I must say they felt good. Kept the form strict and kept well within myself weights wise. Chins with 10kg added were comfortable, and a good starting point for this routine. I've really benefitted from the intensive work that I've put into this exercise over recent weeks. Definitely made a weak exercise for me into a much stronger one.

Focused completely on form with the chest and shoulder work. Minimal rest between sets made light weights feel very heavy, and avoiding lock outs and keeping the muscles working made these all feel very effective.

Been very strict with my diet for 6 days now and, although it's been tough, I'm definitely realising the benefits


----------



## biglbs

I do like YR mate,they ruin me,as dead lifting ,from the floor always seems to cost me money at osteomg:

I have l4/l3 fused together,a natural process over time apparently,but i really suffer with flexibility because of it,these i love,i must do some again soon,thanks for reminder buddy.


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> I do like YR mate,they ruin me,as dead lifting ,from the floor always seems to cost me money at osteomg:
> 
> I have l4/l3 fused together,a natural process over time apparently,but i really suffer with flexibility because of it,these i love,i must do some again soon,thanks for reminder buddy.


I was surprised at how effective they were tbh. Need to stick with the deads for powerlifting purposes but will definitely be doing more of these during this hybrid routine.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> I was surprised at how effective they were tbh. Need to stick with the deads for powerlifting purposes but will definitely be doing more of these during this hybrid routine.


A useful point with these i find is that you can vary the angle too,and load more/less weight for the sections of back being hit.

Eg more upright heavier and more upper back...etc

As you say though for power purposes you need Deads:cool2:


----------



## Mingster

Back is still giving me a bit of pain so will postpone my Effort Legs session until tomorrow to allow for a little more recovery. I must say that I am quite enjoying this new routine and managed 4 workouts in the first 6 days so an extra days rest now will do no harm. I'm confident that my body will adapt to this approach to training over the next couple of weeks and that I will be able to step up another gear or two as things progress.

Diet is also going well lol. I have been very strict for 8 whole days now and I'm gagging for a pizza I will be strong, however, and won't be having any sort of refeed/cheat day until next weekend when. I guarantee, the food intake will hit humongous proportions.


----------



## Mingster

Legs (E), Arms (F).

Squats 6x5 up to 190kg.

RDL's 4x8 up to 130kg.

Barbell Calf Raises 3x12x150kg.

CGBP 3x10-15x100kg.

Bench Dips 3x20x bodyweight.

EZ Curls 3x10-15x50kg.

Incline DB Curls 3x10x16kg DB's.

Another session tucked away in the muscle bank All seems to be going very well. I've only been at this for two weeks and I'm seeing improvements in condition and shape already. This is probably as much to do with diet than anything else but it gives a nice psychological boost nevertheless. Only downside is the fact that the sessions aren't getting any shorter. The extra volume combined with the humid weather is causing the workouts to stretch out a little more than I would like. I guess if that's all I have to moan about I'm not doing too badly lol...


----------



## bail

biglbs said:


> I do like YR mate,they ruin me,as dead lifting ,from the floor always seems to cost me money at osteomg:
> 
> I have l4/l3 fused together,a natural process over time apparently,but i really suffer with flexibility because of it,these i love,i must do some again soon,thanks for reminder buddy.


Same with me every time I do a dl I go to the osteo lol, put too much stress on my lumba or something a right shame other would love to give pl a go


----------



## Mingster

Chest (E), Back (F), Shoulders (E).

Warm Up.

Bench 6x5xup to 140kg. Finished off with a double at 150kg.

Flat Flyes 3x12x30kg DB's.

Chins 4x10x bodyweight.

Low Pulley Rows 3x15x80kg.

Seated Side Laterals 2x12x20kg DB's.

Seated Rear Laterals 1x12x30kg. 1x failure x20kg DB's.

Trained a little later this evening and on limited nutritional intake (grub) due to being on a training course. Never really hit my bench groove tbh. I was a little disappointed but really must get this 'weight lifted' mentality out of my head and focus more on working the muscles and building my physique. That said, it's a difficult mind set for me to shake.

All in all, however, it was a good, taxing session. I ran out of steam a little towards the end, but I certainly feel like I gave my all and that's really all I can ask of myself. I'm going to get some food in my belly and have an early night All the best to you all.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

It's a difficult thing to get out of, counting the numbers on the bar. I always start off with the intention to focus on the muscle and the movement, but at the end of the day a higher number than last week is an easy concept to get to grips with when you're trying for progression. All about mental discipline, I suppose.


----------



## Mingster

Legs (F), Arms (E).

Olympic Squats 10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x100kg. 10x120kg. 10x140kg. 10x160kg.

Rack Lockouts 8x140kg. 8x150kg. 8x160kg.

Alternate Seated DB Curls 3x10-12x20kg DB's.

Pushed for time today so the Hypers and Calf work took a hit. Funnily enough, this was an excellent session. I've always been an advocate of doing less but doing it better and such was the case today. Form was spot on with each exercise, with every rep and set completed with the maximum muscle involvement I could manage. Really feel like I have achieved a lot with this workout and it's given me food for thought when designing future routines.

Not so much today, but I have been running out of steam towards the end of previous sessions. I'll have to look at some intra-workout carbs I think, probably malto, as I am prone to light headedness following taxing workouts.


----------



## RowRow

Sorry been at absent from your journal as late sir!

Looking to me making good headway though.

On your Olympic squats how do you find flexibility? I know if I was to go that narrow I would fall over, any tips?


----------



## Mingster

RowRow said:


> Sorry been at absent from your journal as late sir!
> 
> Looking to me making good headway though.
> 
> On your Olympic squats how do you find flexibility? I know if I was to go that narrow I would fall over, any tips?


I've done a lot of flexibility work over the past few months. I've posted this video a few times lately, but this is pretty much what I do most every day...






It's difficult to start with but if you stick with it you'll certainly get the flexibility you need for the lift. I can probably pick up a sixpence with my butt cheeks these daysmg:


----------



## RowRow

Mingster said:


> I've done a lot of flexibility work over the past few months. I've posted this video a few times lately, but this is pretty much what I do most every day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to start with but if you stick with it you'll certainly get the flexibility you need for the lift. I can probably pick up a sixpence with my butt cheeks these daysmg:


Will definitely start doing them then I think look more than doable.

Well you are a more pert man than I! Haha


----------



## Mingster

Hit the 2 week mark with the new routine and, although I appear leaner and have greater definition, I weighed in today at slightly over 111kg, up 1kg from my starting weight. Diet has been very strict and, although I haven't gone hungry lol, it has been difficult to avoid snacking between meals. Today, however, is my cheat day. I've limited things to a Magnum ice cream and a packet of Doritos up till now but an extremely large house special curry with all the extras has just been ordered. I can't wait


----------



## andyhuggins

Enjoy mate :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Hit the 2 week mark with the new routine and, although I appear leaner and have greater definition, I weighed in today at slightly over 111kg, up 1kg from my starting weight. Diet has been very strict and, although I haven't gone hungry lol, it has been difficult to avoid snacking between meals. Today, however, is my cheat day. I've limited things to a Magnum ice cream and a packet of Doritos up till now but an extremely large house special curry with all the extras has just been ordered. I can't wait


Nice. I had a curry last night. First one in 3 months. Lovely!


----------



## Mingster

Back (E), Chest (F), Shoulders (F).

Yates Rows 5x8-10 up to 140kg.

Chins 4x5x bodyweight +10kg added.

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bench 3x10-12x100kg. Stretching between sets.

Flat Flyes 3x12x20kg DB's. Stretching between sets.

Seated Side Laterals 2x drop sets 10/10 reps with 20kg/16kg DB's.

Seated Rear Laterals 2x drop sets 12/12 reps with 20kg/16kg DB's.

Much the same weights as the last session but with added reps here and there and/or better execution of the reps and sets. Consolidation if you like. I don't want to rush and add weight willy nilly without getting the most out of what I'm doing already. Chins are getting much easier whereas Bench is a struggle even with the light weight. My chest is my most easily pumped muscle group - hence the stretching - and I suspect that it reacts the least favourably to the increase in frequency with my training.

Changed my Shoulder work around a little and liked the results. I've always been a fan of drop sets for my delts, so will most likely stick with this for the Focus sessions.


----------



## Mingster

Legs (E), Arms (F).

Squats 6x5 up to 200kg.

RDL's 3x8 up to 140kg.

Barbell Calf Raises 3x15x140kg.

EZ Curls 3x15x45kg.

Bench Dips 3x20x bodyweight +10kg.

Incline DB Curls 2x10-12x17.5kg DB's.

Very hot and humid today and was sweating buckets (perspiring freely lol), but managed to power through the complete session. Upped the weight a little on the squats again but am considering sticking at this weight for a while as I don't want to get too involved with chasing numbers during this routine. Actually dropped the weight/sets on the other leg exercises but ground out every ounce of muscle involvement in their stead.

Had to be a little careful with the arm work as I'm nursing an injury picked up in the last session. Whilst doing my last set of weighted Chins I felt a nasty squelching sensation in my left elbow. I carried on regardless but it has been very sore ever since. I may well have to change things around a little with upcoming back sessions. Just when I was getting the upper hand with those bloody Chins. Typical.

Otherwise everything is well. Wishing the same to you all.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Legs (E), Arms (F).
> 
> Squats 6x5 up to 200kg.
> 
> RDL's 3x8 up to 140kg.
> 
> Barbell Calf Raises 3x15x140kg.
> 
> EZ Curls 3x15x45kg.
> 
> Bench Dips 3x20x bodyweight +10kg.
> 
> Incline DB Curls 2x10-12x17.5kg DB's.
> 
> Very hot and humid today and was sweating buckets (perspiring freely lol), but managed to power through the complete session. Upped the weight a little on the squats again but am considering sticking at this weight for a while as I don't want to get too involved with chasing numbers during this routine. Actually dropped the weight/sets on the other leg exercises but ground out every ounce of muscle involvement in their stead.
> 
> Had to be a little careful with the arm work as I'm nursing an injury picked up in the last session. Whilst doing my last set of weighted Chins I felt a nasty squelching sensation in my left elbow. I carried on regardless but it has been very sore ever since. I may well have to change things around a little with upcoming back sessions. Just when I was getting the upper hand with those bloody Chins. Typical.
> 
> Otherwise everything is well. Wishing the same to you all.


having a similar issue with a pull i picked up in my shoulder last week. I had to cut out half my programme to day. Didn't realise how much the shoulders were engaged in so called 'pull' exercises. Pull ups and hammer curls nearly killed me. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Mingster

Chest (E), Back (F), Shoulders (E).

Nursing my injured left elbow a little today...

Bench 5x5 up to 140kg. Finished off with a triple at 150kg.

Flat Flyes 3x15x30kg DB's.

One Arm Rows 3x12-15x46kg DB's.

Low Pulley Rows 3x12-15x85kg.

Seated Side Laterals 3x8x30kg DB's.

Seated Rear Laterals 3x10x30kg DB's.

Forced to drop the Chins due to my dodgy elbow. Substituted with One Arm Rows which are a long way off being a favourite exercise of mine lol. Added a wee bit of weight here and a rep or two there and my elbow seems to have stood the pace. Very hot again today and, tbh, I'm pleased to have got this session out of the way.

Funny how I felt huge and lean this morning but this evening I feel fat and weak...Such is the stuff lol...


----------



## Mingster

Changing my diet a little lol. I've now put on nearly 2kg since I started dieting. Hopefully this is mostly muscle. I'm eating really cleanly and am making myself totally miserable in the process, so I'm going to relax things a little and introduce a bit of cardio and see how that goes I have to do something as all this clean eating will have me back up to 120kg before I know it:laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

I am sure it is muscle mate.


----------



## Mingster

A day off work today and a busy one at that. Did some jobs around the house to keep the missus sweet then got stuck into repairing a shield, a gambeson, and then carving a shaft to fit a recent axe head acquisition of mine Followed this with a bit of cooking and a well deserved 'muscle sleep'.

Taking the long road 'dahn sarf' to Middlesbrough tomorrow to the cinema to catch this http://www.cineworld.co.uk/whatson/vikings-live-from-the-british-museum?cinema=44

Must groom the beard accordingly


----------



## Mingster

Legs (F), Arms (E).

Squats [email protected] 60/80/100/120/140/160kg.

Hypers 3x12.

Hack Machine Calf Raises 3x20x160kg.

Rack Lockouts 3x6-8x140kg.

Bench Dips 2x15x bodyweight +20kg added.

Seated Alternate DB Curls 12x20, 10x20kg, 8x20kg DB's. 30 seconds between sets.

Bloody hot and bloody hard going today. Had to stop a couple of times to avoid being sick, and again to recover from lower back pumps from the Hypers. Glugging malto by the shovelful throughout the session too. I'm starting to hate this sort of training lol, but the results are starting to show so I will be continuing with it, albeit with a couple of slight modifications.

Hope you've all had a great weekend:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Not my usual cup of tea but I've added this track to my usual pre workout playlist...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> A day off work today and a busy one at that. Did some jobs around the house to keep the missus sweet then got stuck into repairing a shield, a gambeson, and then carving a shaft to fit a recent axe head acquisition of mine Followed this with a bit of cooking and a well deserved 'muscle sleep'.
> 
> Taking the long road 'dahn sarf' to Middlesbrough tomorrow to the cinema to catch this http://www.cineworld.co.uk/whatson/vikings-live-from-the-british-museum?cinema=44
> 
> Must groom the beard accordingly


A viking's work is never done.


----------



## Mingster

Back (E), Chest (F), Shoulders (F).

Yates Rows 5x8-10 up to 140kg.

Low Pulley Rows 4x10x92.5kg.

Flat Flyes 3x15-20x20kg DB's.

Seated Side Laterals 10/10/10x20/16/10kg DB's triple drop set.

Seated Rear Laterals 10/10/10x20/16/10kg DB's triple drop set.

Couple of points today...

I'm carrying a few injuries atm. Apart from my dodgy left elbow I have pulled a muscle around my ribcage and another in my right rhomboid region. They aren't too bad walking about but I can certainly feel them whilst lifting, hence the steady weights used today.

I've also decided that I can't train Chest properly twice a week - the effect is weakening me noticeably - so I've reduced the second session to 3 pump sets of Flyes only. Even this had my chest screaming with pain from the pump today.

The Laterals were all done in super strict fashion, each rep starting from a dead hang position and squeezed hard at the top of every movement. I was resorting to rest/pause for the last few reps of these even using the 10kg bells.

All done, and I feel very bodybuilder-ish this evening lol...


----------



## biglbs

Haha,Bodybuilder-ish,best stop that then lol

My chest in fact most of me can only take one battering per week these days,as you say a good pump set or two is nice,giving fresh nutrients to repairing fibres is a theory i follow quite a lot,when time constraints allow..


----------



## Mingster

Forgot to mention that I did 30 minutes on the rowing machine on Monday and I have repeated that again today. 30 minutes 3 times a week on non weights days is the plan for the next few weeks.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Forgot to mention that I did 30 minutes on the rowing machine on Monday and I have repeated that again today. 30 minutes 3 times a week on non weights days is the plan for the next few weeks.


bloody hell I had to check I was in the right journal for a moment.... :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Supposed to be Legs and Arms today, but I have spent a few hours coaching the Shield Maiden, so my workout has been incorporated into that training session.

We started off with Squats, then Hack Squats. Bench technique and some bar speed work came next. This was followed by some isolation work for the side and rear deltoids. We finished off with some Bench Dips and DB Curls. A great session where we made a great deal of progress, had a lot of fun, and, afterwards, caught up on the gossip. She's a very strong girl and has bags of potential. Hopefully we will get in more sessions like this over the coming weeks.


----------



## MRSTRONG

does she handle a sword well :devil2:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> does she handle a sword well :devil2:


She's devoted to the Goddess sadly


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> She's devoted to the Goddess sadly


arent we all :crying:


----------



## Mingster

This week's third session of cardio completed. 30 minutes on the rowing machine. Weighed in at 112kg this morning.


----------



## Tassotti

Think I'm inthe wrong journal. Sure I saw the word cardio :confused1:


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Think I'm inthe wrong journal. Sure I saw the word cardio :confused1:


It's either that or dietmg:


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> It's either that or dietmg:


Thoughts of getting on stage returning?

(Tass wonders how long this bout of madness will last before the lure of strength training takes over again)


----------



## Huntingground

Cardio 

Hope you're well. What's the aim? Cutting at mo = cardio?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Thoughts of getting on stage returning?
> 
> (Tass wonders how long this bout of madness will last before the lure of strength training takes over again)





Huntingground said:


> Cardio
> 
> Hope you're well. What's the aim? Cutting at mo = cardio?


LOL. No thoughts of stage or speedo's here I can assure you. Just giving my aged body a bit of a break from the heavier stuff for a while - it comes to us all I will be returning to the strength work later in the year but just experimenting with stuff and see where it goes tbh. I've actually put on 2 kilos since I started this cut:cool:


----------



## Mingster

Back, Rear Delts and Biceps.

Wide Grip Pulldowns 6x10 up to sets at 80kg.

Low Pulley Rows 4x12x90kg.

Face Pulls 4x12x40kg.

Cable Bar Curls 15x30kg, 12x30kg, 10x30kg, 8x30kg in quick succession.

Circumstances have decreed that I won't get back into the gym after tomorrow until Wednesday so, rather than have 3 days off, I've decided to split my current workout into two and train on consecutive days this weekend. My back and elbow are still far from 100% so chins are still a no-no, so I decided on a cable session, the complete opposite to my usual training preference.

Nevertheless, it was a cracking little session, with strict controlled reps and minimal rest between sets. Very pleased with this.

I will be doing some Chest, Medial Delts and Triceps tomorrow, and back to usual on Wednesday. Have a great weekend:thumbup1:


----------



## Blinkey

Mingster, this is bit of an ask but could you post your workout and diet in one post.

I am currently looking at having a change. I am pretty much at your stats,( but only just younger) and would like to give it a go for a few months.

feel free to tell me to Fck off and call me a lazy [email protected] for not going through all the posts!


----------



## Mingster

Blinkey said:


> Mingster, this is bit of an ask but could you post your workout and diet in one post.
> 
> I am currently looking at having a change. I am pretty much at your stats,( but only just younger) and would like to give it a go for a few months.
> 
> feel free to tell me to Fck off and call me a lazy [email protected] for not going through all the posts!


Well...I am doing a different routine atm than the one I normally follow so I'm a little unsure which you would like. Currently I do this...cut and paste...

Will be starting my new routine later today. It will be a chest/back/shoulders and legs/arms split, training one on/one off where circumstances permit. Sessions will alternate between heavier, lower rep work - Effort, and lighter, higher rep work - Focus. Something like this...

Legs (E), Arms (F).

Chest (E), Back (F), Shoulders (F).

Legs (F), Arms (E).

Back (E), Chest (F), Shoulders (F).

And so on.

Legs would be Squats, RDL's and Calf work on E day and Squats, Hypers and Calf work on F day.

Chest would be Bench and Flyes on both days.

Back would be Deads and Chins on E day and Chins and Low Pulley Rows on F day.

Shoulders would be Side and Rear Laterals on both days either straight sets or drop sets. Occasionally I substitute Face Pulls for Rear Lats.

Arms would be Rack Lockouts and Bench Dips on E day and Bench Dips alone on F day for tri's. DB Curls and Hammers on E day and Incline DB Curls and EZ Curls on F day for bi's.


----------



## Mingster

My diet is fairly straightforward.

I have a mega shake for breakfast. Milk, 6 Egg Whites, 50g Protein Powder, 40g Oats, Super Greens, Psyllium Husk and vit C powder.

I eat 3 main meals a day which consist of 300g of beef, chicken or fish, with 150g of basmati rice, potato or pasta, and a pile of veg.

I have 1-2 snacks a day. These are usually bread, or crisp breads with cheese, peanut butter or ham.

I have a PWO shake. 70g malto/50g protein. And a couple of bits of fruit.

If I'm bulking I add another 1-2 snacks.

Every second weekend I have pizza or curry.


----------



## Mingster

Chest, Side Delts and Triceps.

Bench 6x5 up to 140kg. Tired today.

Flat Flyes 3x12x3kg DB's.

Seated Side Laterals 3x12x22.5kg DB's.

Rack Lockouts 3x6x140kg.

Bench Dips 20x bodyweight +20kg. 2x15x bw +30kg.

Steady away sort of session today. Stayed up late to watch the football last night following an evening out to celebrate Fathers Day with my eldest lad - a meal, not so much beer lol. Tired today as a result and did ok in the gym but nothing out of the ordinary. I have quite a bit of work on next week, but should get back to the regular routine on Wednesday.

Wishing you all well.


----------



## Mingster

On course, once again, with the cardio for this week, and will be back in the gym later today. After a few weeks on this present system I have discovered what is working and what is not and I will be making a few small changes from this point on.

One of the observations I have made is that I can flourish on training Legs, Shoulders and Arms with higher frequency, but not Chest and Back. To accommodate this I will be using a Legs/Push/Legs/Pull system, with a little bit of extra Shoulders and Arms thrown in when I feel the need. I will be reducing the weights lifted in some areas to focus on form, rhythm, and time under tension, and some exercises will be done with pauses, partial movements and drop sets to increase the stresses on muscles and to improve technique.

Very warm today hereabouts so I'm expecting today's Leg session to be hard work


----------



## Mingster

Legs.

Squats. 6x10 up to 160kg. Paused in the hole every 3rd rep.

RDL's. 4x10x120kg.

Barbell Calf Raises. 3x15x140kg.

Seated DB Curls. 12x22kg DB's. 10x22kg. 8x22kg. 6x22kg. Minimal rest between sets.

Very hot indeed as suspected. A glorious early evening here but not the best for squatting lol. All went well and I'll hopefully have a form vid up later tonight. My pulled muscle in my back is still giving me a bit of grief on the deads but otherwise no issues. Gallons of water consumed.


----------



## Mingster

Here's the vid. I would just like to say that I'm nowhere near as fat as it makes me look lol. I'm merely increasing intra-abdominal pressure to stabilise my mid-section


----------



## Adz

Good work fella. You training at home there?


----------



## Mingster

Adz The Rat said:


> Good work fella. You training at home there?


Yes mate. Have trained mostly from home for some years now.


----------



## Tassotti

Awesome squatting !


----------



## Greshie

Awesome squatting indeed ! though everytime I see someone squat without safety bars set correctly I get the heebyjeebbies :laugh: :nono:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Awesome squatting indeed ! though everytime I see someone squat without safety bars set correctly I get the heebyjeebbies :laugh: :nono:


I know it's wrong, but I never set the spotters when squatting until I get to 180kg. When benching I have to be over 140kg. Not sensible, but it's part of my routine.


----------



## FelonE1

Good work mate


----------



## Mingster

FelonE said:


> Good work mate


Thank you. Although it's nothing special really. I've done twice as much in the past but the vid gives an idea of the different approach I'm using atm, and shows the mechanics of the lift more clearly that the heavier lifts tend to do.

Cardio shortly, then I may well settle down to watch the football.


----------



## FelonE1

Mingster said:


> Thank you. Although it's nothing special really. I've done twice as much in the past but the vid gives an idea of the different approach I'm using atm, and shows the mechanics of the lift more clearly that the heavier lifts tend to do.
> 
> Cardio shortly, then I may well settle down to watch the football.


How much was it?


----------



## MRSTRONG

FelonE said:


> How much was it?


80kg


----------



## Mingster

FelonE said:


> How much was it?


You know I'm not certain. I thought it was the 160 set but it could have been the 120 I suppose. One or the other judging by the 10kg plates...


----------



## FelonE1

It's good though,good form


----------



## 25434

You didn't look fat! You look just the right shape for a gal to lol over.....errrmm....not me by the way....I meant your wife.... 

Not that I'm a great squatter or anything, but if I stop at the bottom of a squat I just keel over like a weeble! Hahaa.....not that I do your sort of weights either, but they're heavy for me...

Anyhoooooo....stop waffling...but.....you don't look fat....so shurrup....  x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> You didn't look fat! You look just the right shape for a gal to lol over.....errrmm....not me by the way....I meant your wife....
> 
> Not that I'm a great squatter or anything, but if I stop at the bottom of a squat I just keel over like a weeble! Hahaa.....not that I do your sort of weights either, but they're heavy for me...
> 
> Anyhoooooo....stop waffling...but.....you don't look fat....so shurrup....  x


 :wub: I love it when you get all bossy


----------



## 25434

Errrmmm...I just read my own post...when I said "lol" over...I didn't mean lol over as in laugh over. I meant LOLL over.....as in lie over? You know? Lie over a nice tummy and have a hug sort of loll? I missed an L off! Durrrrrr...soz if you thought I was being rude.....

Just going off to slap myself......


----------



## Mingster

Chest, Side Delts, and Tri's.

R/C Warm Up.

Bench. 5x10. 3x6x120kg.

Flat Flyes. 3x15-20x22kg DB's.

Bench Dips. 3x20 with 20kg added.

Seated Side Laterals. 3x15x20kg DB's. Final set dropped to 5kg until failure.

A contradictory session today. I must admit that I went into this session in less than a positive frame of mind. I've struggled, as usual, to get my head around the current method of training and Chest, in particular, has suffered. I have made a few adjustments, however, and, in the main, they have worked out pretty well today. Firstly, I have returned to a more conventional Push workout and I was much, much happier with the way this went. Secondly, I've re-introduced a slight strength aspect to the Bench. Dropped the weights to around 75% and finished off with triples for 6 reps, which just seemed so much 'tidier' than sets to failure etc.

My mind-set improved as the session progressed, and I even felt that I looked half decent by the end lol. Another beautiful day round these parts today. I might well dig out a tight t shirt and pop out for a neighbourhood stroll


----------



## DiggyV

It can be like that buddy. I think definitely on the t-shirt, kind of a reward for the work. :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

DiggyV said:


> It can be like that buddy. I think definitely on the t-shirt, kind of a reward for the work. :lol:


x2. give the locals a treat. It's their weekend too.


----------



## Mingster

Work, cardio and a rib-eye evening meal today.

Have been very tired over the past few days, similar to before I got my CPAP mask, so I have adjusted the straps and changed the filter to see if that brings any improvement. Can't think of any other reason for the lethargy so here's hoping. Haven't got a day off work until next Friday so something needs to perk me up a bit.


----------



## andyhuggins

Did you go for the stroll in the t-shirt mate?


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> Did you go for the stroll in the t-shirt mate?


Oh yes


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> Oh yes


Good man :thumb: :cool2:


----------



## Blinkey

@Mingster, you may possibly be aware that I was looking at changing my routine, and as you are the king of compounds your opinion is very much valued.

I intend going back to my old routine.

It is one I used to do but changed it for the one body part a day, this just did not work for me.

So I have gone back to my old one that did work.

I have been pushing weights now for thirty years and I have finally woken up to the fact that it is compounds that should be done. (again)

My current stats are 110kg and about 15 % body fat. I have upper abs but my lower ones are shall we say a bit blurred.

So here it is

Day one

Leg press 350KG 5 sets of ten

Bent over bb row 5 sets 100kg

Squat 5 sets 100 kg 8 reps ( I have aback injury)

Between the squat sets I superset with pull ups to failure

Day2 off

Day 3

Shoulder press 35kg dumbells 5 sets of 10 reps

Upright rows 80kg 5 sets of 10

Calf raises 5 sets as heavy as possible 15 reps

day4 off

Day5

bench press 5 sets 10 reps 140 kg

Incline press 5 sets 100kg 10 reps

Dips 5 sets to failure (body weight.)

I will not be doing any direct arm work as the above will be more than enough. I will be doing this for the next three months.

Day 6 and 7 off


----------



## Mingster

Blinkey said:


> @Mingster, you may possibly be aware that I was looking at changing my routine, and as you are the king of compounds your opinion is very much valued.
> 
> I intend going back to my old routine.
> 
> It is one I used to do but changed it for the one body part a day, this just did not work for me.
> 
> So I have gone back to my old one that did work.
> 
> I have been pushing weights now for thirty years and I have finally woken up to the fact that it is compounds that should be done. (again)
> 
> My current stats are 110kg and about 15 % body fat. I have upper abs but my lower ones are shall we say a bit blurred.
> 
> So here it is
> 
> Day one
> 
> Leg press 350KG 5 sets of ten
> 
> Bent over bb row 5 sets 100kg
> 
> Squat 5 sets 100 kg 8 reps ( I have aback injury)
> 
> Between the squat sets I superset with pull ups to failure
> 
> Day2 off
> 
> Day 3
> 
> Shoulder press 35kg dumbells 5 sets of 10 reps
> 
> Upright rows 80kg 5 sets of 10
> 
> Calf raises 5 sets as heavy as possible 15 reps
> 
> day4 off
> 
> Day5
> 
> bench press 5 sets 10 reps 140 kg
> 
> Incline press 5 sets 100kg 10 reps
> 
> Dips 5 sets to failure (body weight.)
> 
> I will not be doing any direct arm work as the above will be more than enough. I will be doing this for the next three months.
> 
> Day 6 and 7 off


Are you asking what I think of your routine?

It's looks pretty good to me. Of course exercise choice is an individual thing. I prefer squats, and I'm not a fan of shoulder press, upright rows or incline presses, but that's not to say that they are bad exercises or, indeed, ineffective in any way. It's just my preferences. What I would change, however, is the workout order. I would do the bench session first, followed by legs and back and finishing with shoulders. This would give you an extra day off between chest and shoulders and more recovery time for your shoulders in particular.

Otherwise it looks good to go to me.


----------



## Mingster

Legs.

Squats. 6x6 up to 140kg with a pause in the hole at every 2nd rep.

Hack Squat. 2x8x165kg. Very heavy these.

Hack Machine Calf Raises. Toes in and rest paused to hit the reps.

Incline DB Curls. 3x10-15 with 16kg DB's. Drop set to failure final set. Nasty biceps pump after these.

Not a bad session at all considering it was after a long shift at work. Time to chill now, eat some food, and get ready to do the whole damned thing over again tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Back and Biceps.

T-Bar Rows. 6x10-15 up to 90kg.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 5x15 up to 70kg.

Low Pulley Rows. 12x80kg. 3x12x90kg.

Seated DB Curls. Drop sets. 2x8/8x22kg/16kg DB's.

Strapped for time and energy today as my workload is starting to catch up with me. Had to modify the session a little and didn't have time for any Rear Delt work. Enjoyed the T-Bars: felt good and might stick with these for a bit. Not keen on Pulldowns but my elbow is yet to heal sufficiently to return to Chins. Maybe next week. Low Rows were good, and as for the Curls...Ow.Ow, ow,ow. Ow. Enough said.

A couple more shifts before I can get a rest. I feel like I could sleep for a week


----------



## Mingster

Legs and Triceps.

Squats. 7x6-10 up to 160kg.

Hypers. 3x10x bodyweight +15kg bar.

Bench Dips Multiset. No rest 10xbw/10kg/20kg/10kg/bw - 50 reps in all. Then repeat with 7 reps at each weight - 35 reps in all.

Last shift at work today and now will have 4 days off. Running on empty but still managed a decent session. Squats were very deep and controlled as always, added a bit of weight via a bar to the hypers and totally blasted the tri's in minimum time with a couple of very intense multisets. I pyramided the weights up and down with these without pause with the assistance of a spotter adding and subtracting weights at the appropriate times. Very tough indeed, and I'm suffering some nasty triceps cramps atm. Must remember to add stretching


----------



## Mingster

Was due a rest day today but have things to do tomorrow so...

Chest, Tri's, and Side Delts.

R/C Warm Up.

Bench. Lots of sets focusing on technique and bar speed, both of which have gone missing of late. Finished off with 3 slow, paused sets of 3x120kg.

Rack Lockouts. 3x12x120kg.

Flat Flyes. 3x15-20x22kg DB's.

Seated Side Laterals. 2x12x20kg. 2x12x16kg DB's.

A nice session here today despite still being very tired. Technique was a little better and, as a result, strength was up a little too. I intend to do little other than eat and sleep for the next 36 hours or so and will probably return to the gym on Sunday afternoon. I'm still managing to fit in 30 minutes on the rowing machine on every off day from the weights so I'm pretty pleased with that. I just plonk the machine in front of the tv and row away whilst watching the World Cup


----------



## andyhuggins

Good going mate. It is bloody hard training on shifts. Respect to you mate :cool2:


----------



## Mingster

Felt a little under the weather this morning. Probably down to some over indulgence last night Ended up training virtually fasted save for some simple sugars and BCAA's.

Back, Rear Delts, and Biceps.

T-Bar Rows. 20x40kg. 20x50kg. 20x60kg. 20x70kg. 15x80kg. 15x85kg. 12x90kg.

V-Grip Pulldowns. 4x12x65kg.

Low Pulley Rows. 4x15x80kg.

Face Pulls. 3x20x40kg.

Seated DB Curls. 3x10x20kg DB's.

Incline DB Curls. 10x16kg. 9x16kg DB's.

High rep day today. ABsolutely shattered now and could hardly pick up the DB's by the time Biceps came around. Feeling good now that I've completed the session. Time to relax and, hopefully, get some food inside me.


----------



## Mingster




----------



## biglbs

It is getting very BB in here mate,be careful :lol:


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> It is getting very BB in here mate,be careful :lol:


Two days running with the after work late night cardio mate. Hows that for dedication. I'm nearly reaching take off velocity with the rowing machine these days.

Still weighing in at 112kg over the weekend but noticeably leaner nevertheless


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Two days running with the after work late night cardio mate. Hows that for dedication. I'm nearly reaching take off velocity with the rowing machine these days.
> 
> Still weighing in at 112kg over the weekend but noticeably leaner nevertheless


We need to talk:rolleyes:


----------



## Mingster

Legs.

Squats. 6x10 up to 160kg.

Hack Squats. 3x8x165kg.

Hack Machine Calf Raises. 100 reps with 165kg.

First session on the weights for a while following a heavy work schedule of late. Didn't have the time nor the energy for a full session but gave the main lifts a good go anyway. Still hitting the cardio when the weights haven't been an option, and have refined the diet that little bit more. My workload looks a little lighter for the next week or so and, hopefully, I'll be able to catch up on missed sessions.


----------



## andyhuggins

Good to hear you are looking leaner mate :thumbup1: :cool2:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I go away for a couple of weeks and when I come back the cardio word is being thrown round willy nilly. must be summer


----------



## Mingster

Chest, Tris, and Side Delts.

R/C Warm Up.

Bench. Multiple sets up to 3x5x130kg.

Rack Lockouts. 3x10x130kg.

Flat Flyes. 3x15-20x22.5kg DB's.

Bench Dips. 3x20xbodyweight +20kg.

Seated Side Laterals. Drop sets. 10x20/16/10kg DB's. Followed by... 10x16/10/5kg DB's.

Good old high rep, high pain pump session tonight. Stayed reasonably low rep with the benching but went to town with the rest of it, pushing hard and squeezing every last drop out of every set. Diet and cardio have been spot on all week and should be able to get into the gym with a little more consistency over the next few days.


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice to hear that things are on point mate. :cool2:


----------



## Enjoy1

mg: Cardio

Looks like you are enjoying your training as much as ever, despite the cardio 

Diet spot on too.. I need to be taking tips from you on diet will power.. :whistling:

 x


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> mg: Cardio
> 
> Looks like you are enjoying your training as much as ever, despite the cardio
> 
> Diet spot on too.. I need to be taking tips from you on diet will power.. :whistling:
> 
> x


Spot on diet for me may well not be spot on for you lol but I'm certainly giving it a go Turned down cheesecake for melon this morning. I must be getting soft:no:


----------



## 25434

You. Turned. Down. Cheesecake?

:blink

:laugh: you ole teaser you....

Hurrr hurrr hurr.....who are you? Bring Ming back this instant!

Xx


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> You. Turned. Down. Cheesecake?
> 
> :blink
> 
> :laugh: you ole teaser you....
> 
> Hurrr hurrr hurr.....who are you? Bring Ming back this instant!
> 
> Xx


Aw Flubs. I'm really trying hard to be good and here you are waving temptation in my face...Must go to gym and train to exhaustion so I can't get to the shop lol x


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Aw [Redacted]. I'm really trying hard to be good and here you are waving temptation in my face...Must go to gym and train to exhaustion so I can't get to the shop lol x


 Awweee...I'm proud of I really am.....

Heturneddowncheesecake.....humph...xx. Tease tease... :tongue:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Awweee...I'm proud of I really am.....
> 
> Heturneddowncheesecake.....humph...xx. Tease tease... :tongue:


We'll have a workout one day and I promise you cheesecake for our PWO carbs


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> We'll have a workout one day and I promise you cheesecake for our PWO carbs


Done deal! Whoot whoot!


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Aw Flubs. I'm really trying hard to be good and here you are waving temptation in my face...Must go to gym and train to exhaustion so I can't get to the shop lol x


Pizza hut deliver


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Pizza hut deliver


Oh, I have a dedicated pizza shelf in the freezer lol...


----------



## Mingster

Back, Rear Delts, and Biceps.

T-Bar Rows. 20x40kg. 20x50kg. 20x60kg. 20x70kg. 15x80kg. 15x90kg.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 5x10x70kg with a triple drop on final set.

Low Pulley Rows. 3x12x90kg.

Face Pulls. 3x20x40kg.

Incline DB Curls. 3x8x20kg DB's with a triple drop on final set.

Two days in a row in the gym. Good session with high reps and minimal rest between sets. Takes a good lump of willpower to eke out those last few reps especially on the drop sets. Worn out now so will have some food and take it easy. I have a day off work tomorrow to recover and gets some odds and sods sorted, do a couple of jobs, and get some food shopping in.

Enjoy your evening:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Legs.

Squats. 6x8-10 up to 160kg. Very deep, Olympic style.

Hack Squats. 3x10x165kg.

Hack Calf Raises. 100 reps x165kg. Rest pause until target reps met.

Same exercises but a few reps added here and there. Three days running in the gym so it will be a day or two of cardio until my next session with the weights. Training is going well, although I have struggled to eat enough over the past two days. Must try harder


----------



## Mingster

12 hour shift today but did I miss cardio afterwards? No I didn't

Met up with the Shield Maiden to book in another workout as she tells me that she's burnt out yet another male training partner this week. She's looking big and strong and she's weighing in at 90kg atm. Awesome


----------



## seandog69

Mingster said:


> 12 hour shift today but did I miss cardio afterwards? No I didn't
> 
> Met up with the Shield Maiden to book in another workout as she tells me that she's burnt out yet another male training partner this week. She's looking big and strong and she's weighing in at 90kg atm. Awesome


Valhalla awaits


----------



## 25434

Ullo ullo....all quiet in here......working or sleeping.......or.....or.....face planted up against a pie shop window? Hee hee.....just teasing...hope you're ok...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo ullo....all quiet in here......working or sleeping.......or.....or.....face planted up against a pie shop window? Hee hee.....just teasing...hope you're ok...


No hon, I'm fine. Just in from work and chilling. No training today but will be back in the gym tomorrow.

Hope all is well with you? x


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> No hon, I'm fine. Just in from work and chilling. No training today but will be back in the gym tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all is well with you? x


Yes, thank you for asking Mingster.  muddling along as per norm. I trained delts tonight...shoulders aching already, hee hee. Enjoy your evening. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Yes, thank you for asking Mingster.  muddling along as per norm. I trained delts tonight...shoulders aching already, hee hee. Enjoy your evening. X


You too Flubs Already sourcing cheesecake for our feast X


----------



## Blinkey

Mingster said:


> 12 hour shift today but did I miss cardio afterwards? No I didn't
> 
> Met up with the Shield Maiden to book in another workout as she tells me that she's burnt out yet another male training partner this week. She's looking big and strong and she's weighing in at 90kg atm. Awesome


May have perhaps missed this on the thread, but who is shield maiden?


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> No hon, I'm fine. Just in from work and chilling. No training today but will be back in the gym tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all is well with you? x


No cardio mate?


----------



## Mingster

Blinkey said:


> May have perhaps missed this on the thread, but who is shield maiden?


She's my occasional training partner and good friend.


----------



## Mingster

Chest, Side Delts, and Triceps.

R/C Warm Up.

Bench. Multiple sets of 8-10 up to 130kg. Final set a double drop set.

Rack Lockouts. 6x140kg. 5x140kg. 20x100kg.

Flat Flyes. 3x12x27.5kg DB's. Final set a double drop set.

Bench Dips. 3x20x bodyweight +20kg.

Seated Side Laterals. 3x12x20kg DB's. Final set a double drop set.

Stifling temperatures in the gym tonight. Drank 2 litres of water and probably sweated out twice that amount. All went well except the Rack Lockouts. These suffered, I suspect, from the fact that I raced through the sets of bench with minimal rest between sets, using this training tempo as the stressor instead of adding weight. It worked well but I certainly hit a wall following the bench drop sets.

All well though, and I'm looking forward to a well deserved rest tonight, and a weekend off for a change as well All the best to you all:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Enjoy weekend off mate. Well deserved :beer:


----------



## Mingster

Have made quite a radical change to my diet lately. Although I'm not cutting carbs completely, I'm definitely lowering them in favour of protein and fats. Not keto by any stretch of the imagination but heading in that general direction.

This has been brought on partly by the missus having to change her diet for medical reasons, and also in an attempt to improve our general eating habits. I suppose you would call it a more mediterranean style diet. Lots of fish, chicken and meat, diary, fresh vegetables and a little fruit. Lots of cheeses, olive oil and a little bread, rice and pasta.

I'll still be having my usual breakfast mega-shake.

I'm presently cooking my pre-workout meal of one large portobello mushroom stuffed with shredded ham, spring onions, tomato and topped with feta cheese


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Have made quite a radical change to my diet lately. Although I'm not cutting carbs completely, I'm definitely lowering them in favour of protein and fats. Not keto by any stretch of the imagination but heading in that general direction.
> 
> This has been brought on partly by the missus having to change her diet for medical reasons, and also in an attempt to improve our general eating habits. I suppose you would call it a more mediterranean style diet. Lots of fish, chicken and meat, diary, fresh vegetables and a little fruit. Lots of cheeses, olive oil and a little bread, rice and pasta.
> 
> I'll still be having my usual breakfast mega-shake.
> 
> I'm presently cooking my pre-workout meal of one large portobello mushroom stuffed with shredded ham, spring onions, tomato and topped with feta cheese


sounds good. I often have 2 portobello mushrooms with a home made burger, if I haven't got any of my home made bread.


----------



## Mingster

Back, Rear Delts, and Biceps.

T-Bar Rows. 10x40kg. 10x60kg. 10x75kg. 10x90kg. 10x100kg. 10x110kg. Dropped the reps and upped the weight today.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 4x10x70kg. Can't go much heavier than this with my equipment. Very little rest between sets.

Low Pulley Rows. 4x12x95kg. Ditto Pulldowns.

Face Pulls. 3x15x42.5kg.

Seated DB Curls. 2x10x20kg DB'S. Very slow and deliberate reps. Tough.

Incline DB Curls. 2x12x16kg DB's. Paused for a two count at the contraction point of each rep.

Really tough, though enjoyable, session today. Very effective too, I reckon. Trained right to my limits today and was struggling not to become reacquianted with my lunch lol. Managed nevertheless and feel very satisfied now that I've completed the session. Time to relax and enjoy the remainder of the weekend.


----------



## Adz

That pre-workout mushroom sounds delicious :tongue:


----------



## Mingster

Adz The Rat said:


> That pre-workout mushroom sounds delicious :tongue:


Had some melon smothered in Greek yoghurt for afters


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Had some melon smothered in Greek yoghurt for afters


I'm just tucking into mango and Greek yoghurt...yummmeeeeeee....are you having water melon or the yellow ones?



Hurrr hurrr...sorry Ming....got excited cos we were eating a similar thing, lol....yes! That's just how sad I am, lol. It's good of you to adapt your eating habits cos of your wife's condition. It's nit hypothyroidism is it? A low carb diet is a good one for that....errmm...you don't have to say by the way...I'm sorta thinking/typing aloud. Not being nosy in any way.......x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> I'm just tucking into mango and Greek yoghurt...yummmeeeeeee....are you having water melon or the yellow ones?
> 
> View attachment 154452
> 
> 
> Hurrr hurrr...sorry Ming....got excited cos we were eating a similar thing, lol....yes! That's just how sad I am, lol. It's good of you to adapt your eating habits cos of your wife's condition. It's nit hypothyroidism is it? A low carb diet is a good one for that....errmm...you don't have to say by the way...I'm sorta thinking/typing aloud. Not being nosy in any way.......x


Your meal looks very similar to mine hon save for the fact that I have about 3 times as much lol. Always good to get you excited:whistling: :laugh:

The missus is having some issues following her operation. More side effects than a full blown condition as it were.


----------



## 25434

Oh poor her..... I had a serious op about 8 years ago, nearly shuffled off the mortal coil, lol... Was out for the count for about 7 months, and a. Looooooonnnnng time to resemble normal again......in fact........some would say I never did hit the normal button...hahahahaaa...

I feel for her, no matter what it was...ops are never easy to get over....you can give her a beeeeeg hug for me.....


----------



## Adz

Thats it Im having some yoghurt


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Oh poor her..... I had a serious op about 8 years ago, nearly shuffled off the mortal coil, lol... Was out for the count for about 7 months, and a. Looooooonnnnng time to resemble normal again......in fact........some would say I never did hit the normal button...hahahahaaa...
> 
> I feel for her, no matter what it was...ops are never easy to get over....you can give her a beeeeeg hug for me.....


Will do hon. Have one back yourself xx


----------



## Greshie

mg: :w00t: No pies?????????? melon?? yoghurt?? and CCCCCCarrdddddddddddddio ????? what is the viking warrior coming to???? 

I need to lie down in a darkened room for a while............ :laugh:

ps ... greek yogurt mixed with honey is lovleeeeeeeeee :001_tt2:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Have made quite a radical change to my diet lately. Although I'm not cutting carbs completely, I'm definitely lowering them in favour of protein and fats. Not keto by any stretch of the imagination but heading in that general direction.
> 
> This has been brought on partly by the missus having to change her diet for medical reasons, and also in an attempt to improve our general eating habits. I suppose you would call it a more mediterranean style diet. Lots of fish, chicken and meat, diary, fresh vegetables and a little fruit. Lots of cheeses, olive oil and a little bread, rice and pasta.
> 
> I'll still be having my usual breakfast mega-shake.
> 
> I'm presently cooking my pre-workout meal of one large portobello mushroom stuffed with shredded ham, spring onions, tomato and topped with feta cheese


Med diet is well good mate,i keep trying to keep near it too,same thing...keep those nasty carbs low,but then i go and fook it up,normaly on Sunday binge day,roast/cheese on toast(lots)half a family bag bite size bars,oh and 2 red wine it was yesterday:lol:But they say have a binge day and who am i to argue:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Extra session of cardio squeezed in yesterday as today is my better half's birthday and training is not to be tolerated

Diet will slip a little too, but not by much. Managed a healthy portion of home made chicken stew and lunchtime, admittedly with a couple of delicious dumplings, and tonight will be a meal out to celebrate. Not sure what I'll be having but, rest assured, that my choice will be primarily one of taste and flavour, rather than fitting any dietary stipulations.

Legs will be trained tomorrow.


----------



## Tassotti

Enjoy yourself mate


----------



## Mingster

Legs.

Squats. 6x6-8 up to 160kg. Finished off with a triple at 170kg. All very deep, Olympic style.

Hack Squats. 12x170kg. 2x10x170kg. No locking out. Continuous tension.

Hack Calf Raises. 115 reps with 170kg.

Nice workout. Upped the squats a little and found the 3x170kg very easy. Hacks were also good. It's not long ago that 3x8x165 nearly killed me. Today shows a marked improvement on that. Only intended doing 100 reps on the Calf Raises but had a little left at the end so pushed on to failure. All in all a very productive session.


----------



## 39005

what macro weights are you using mingster?


----------



## Mingster

aqualung said:


> what macro weights are you using mingster?


350g/200g/200g p/c/f give or take.


----------



## Mingster

No training yesterday due to work commitments and I'll have to settle for cardio only later on tonight.

Diet continues to go well. Really enjoying the change in approach, especially all the cheese lol. Chicken, fish, fresh vegetables and some fruit today. Will have a few new potato's for carbs.

Managed to pick up a glute/hamstring contraption yesterday. It will go nicely alongside my hyperextension bench, although something will have to go from the home gym to create enough space. I do have a spare flat/incline dumbbell bench which may end up for sale...


----------



## Mingster

Chest, Side Delts and Triceps.

Bench. Multiple sets 8-10 up to 130kg. Finished off with a triple at 140kg.

Flat Flyes. 3x15x27.5kg.

Rack Lockouts. 3x20x100kg.

Seated Side Laterals. 3x15x20kg.

Very hot and humid tonight which made for uncomfortable training conditions. Pushed on through, staying with straight sets for a change and focusing on a quick training tempo with minimal rest between sets combined with a dead stop at the bottom of each rep and stopping shy of lockout at the top. Hot and sweaty work indeed but job done.


----------



## andyhuggins

Good job mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Cardio still on track. Today was Back, Rear Delts and Biceps.

T-Bar Rows. 7x10 sets up to 110kg. 10x110kg is very heavy with the set up I have. Really tough.

Chins. 2x6. Tried these for the first time since my elbow injury and had to bail out. My elbow was very painful almost immediately and a unpleasant burning sensation soon put an end to these.

Low Pulley Rows. 4x12x95kg.

Rear Delt Rows. 3x12x30kg DB's.

Seated Curls. 2x10x20kg DB's. 2x10x17.5kg DB's. Palms facing forwards throughout. 17.5kg bells seems to be the sweet spot for these.

Another hot and sweaty session today. Been very busy today and, whilst diet continues to be clean, I haven't eaten nearly enough food tbh. Must try harder.


----------



## MRSTRONG

solid sessions been had mate :thumbup1:

hows the back holding up ?


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> solid sessions been had mate :thumbup1:
> 
> hows the back holding up ?


Steady away mate. Might finally be getting my head around these bb style sessions, although I still don't like what I would call unnecessary volume lol.

Back has been very good of late. Touch wood. Haven't attempted deads for a while mind. I'm a little annoyed at myself for this, and the same with chins, but niggles are getting in the way and I don't want them developing into something bigger. I'm going to try and get into a commercial gym for a session or two from next week too. Time I unleashed myself on the outside world again


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Steady away mate. Might finally be getting my head around these bb style sessions, although I still don't like what I would call unnecessary volume lol.
> 
> Back has been very good of late. Touch wood. Haven't attempted deads for a while mind. I'm a little annoyed at myself for this, and the same with chins, but niggles are getting in the way and I don't want them developing into something bigger. I'm going to try and get into a commercial gym for a session or two from next week too. Time I unleashed myself on the outside world again


i think im slowly coming round to bb aswell mate its really hard changing training style when the passion is for going heavy , i call it assistance rather than bb :lol:

probably do you good training in a commercial gym even if it`s only to take your mind of counting over 5 :lol:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> i think im slowly coming round to bb aswell mate its really hard changing training style when the passion is for going heavy , i call it assistance rather than bb :lol:
> 
> probably do you good training in a commercial gym even if it`s only to take your mind of counting over 5 :lol:


Yeah. I keep thinking that I could lift twice as much if I didn't keep reps in the 10-20 range, but I'm slowing coming round. I'm getting better at forgetting about the weight and concentrating on feeling the muscle work. It's alien to me but I'm getting there.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Yeah. I keep thinking that I could lift twice as much if I didn't keep reps in the 10-20 range, but I'm slowing coming round. I'm getting better at forgetting about the weight and concentrating on feeling the muscle work. It's alien to me but I'm getting there.


haha tell me about it , ive started doing 5x15 weights are less than a third of what im used to but targeting the muscle is getting to be a nice feeling , never thought i would enjoy it tbh


----------



## Mingster

Legs.

Squats. Multiple sets 8-10 up to 160kg. Finished off with a triple at 180kg. Very deep, Olympic style.

Hack Squats. 3x12x170kg. Constant tension, no locking out.

Hack Machine Calf Raises. 100 reps at 170kg.

Hottest day of the year round these parts, and extremely stifling in the gym tonight. Never good for a Leg day lol, but I managed and added a little weight or reps to the first two exercises. Came close to keeling over a couple of times but hung in there and, in the end, it was a very pleasing session.


----------



## 39005

Should start a thread for ' people with ****ed up backs' to add tips into , after doing mine in twice ( and being told its only going to get worse) makes me think about everything i do - i only have to get a twinge and i stop immediately whatever exercise im doing and have a think about how to modify/ change completely or work out where/ if my form was wrong- its as frustrating as hell.


----------



## Mingster

aqualung said:


> Should start a thread for ' people with ****ed up backs' to add tips into , after doing mine in twice ( and being told its only going to get worse) makes me think about everything i do - i only have to get a twinge and i stop immediately whatever exercise im doing and have a think about how to modify/ change completely or work out where/ if my form was wrong- its as frustrating as hell.


Yes, it's always an issue, although I try not to give any thought of injury too much prominence when training. 3 years ago I couldn't squat at all, and that was another 3 years on from my original injury. Last year I squatted 260kg. It's been a long road.

There are still certain exercises that I won't do, and my deadlift is woeful, but I have done some core work on virtually a daily basis for over 5 years now. That strong core helps to support my back, so as long as my form remains good and I prepare correctly for each lift I should be ok. On the other hand some random movement, or merely getting out of bed in the morning, has been known to set my back off in agony lol. 200kg+ squats are pretty safe in comparison


----------



## Mingster

Chest, Side Delts and Triceps.

R/C Warm Up.

Bench. Multiple sets 8-10 reps. Finished of with 4x140kg. Still out of sorts with these. Can't quite nail technique atm.

CGBP. 13x100kg. 11x100kg. 8x100kg. Very slow and deliberate reps. Squeezing every rep in lieu of light weights to give my dodgy elbow some respite.

Flat Flyes. 3x10-15x27.5kg DB's.

Bench Dips. 50 reps x bodyweight rest/pause.

Seated Side Laterals. Triple drop set. 10x27.5/20/16/10kg DB's.

Another scorcher here in the Land of the Prince Bishops. Weather has been very good indeed of late but I've missed out as I've been at work in the main. Have the weekend off now so I'm expecting rain tomorrow. Have the daughter and grandkids staying this weekend so I'll have to be on my best behavior lol.


----------



## Mingster

Even hotter here today.

Fasted cardio this morning. Yes, you read that correctly No food from 10 o'clock last night until 11 o'clock this morning when I broke my fast with a huge plate of bacon and half a dozen poached eggs. Glad it's not a weight day as the heat truly is stifling. Bought some food supplies in and have spent the rest of my day either drinking fluid or asleep.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Even hotter here today.
> 
> *Fasted cardio* this morning. Yes, you read that correctly No food from 10 o'clock last night until 11 o'clock this morning when I broke my fast with a huge plate of bacon and half a dozen poached eggs. Glad it's not a weight day as the heat truly is stifling. Bought some food supplies in and have spent the rest of my day either drinking fluid or asleep.


 :w00t: 

But then I read about the half dozen eggs and bacon .... and all again is right with the world.. :thumbup1:

Been stifling here too! :sad:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> :w00t:
> 
> But then I read about the half dozen eggs and bacon .... and all again is right with the world.. :thumbup1:
> 
> Been stifling here too! :sad:


Fits in perfectly with the high protein and fats and low carb approach


----------



## andyhuggins

Time for me to get some advice from @Mingster I think.


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> Time for me to get some advice from @Mingster I think.


I don't profess to be a diet expert mate, but I will certainly share what I'm doing. I'll be having a weigh in tomorrow but I am noticeably leaner and my trousers are hanging off me round the waist. I've been following this approach for about 5 weeks now, but am perfecting the diet as I go along.


----------



## andyhuggins

If what you are doing is working then I need some of it mate. :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## Mingster

Back, Rear Delts and Biceps.

T-Bar Rows. 10x40kg. 10x60kg. 8x75kg. 8x90kg. 8x105kg. 6x120kg. More weight, less reps.

Bent Cable Rows. 10x40kg. 10x50kg. 10x60kg. 10x70kg. Last set a double drop set. Wide Grip.

Seated Rear Laterals. Drop set. 12x30kg/20kg/16kg/10kg DB's.

EZ Bar Curls. 15x45kg. 12x45kg. 10x45kg. 8x45kg. Minimal rest between sets.

Trained later than usual tonight but the heat was still stifling. Hit 29 degrees earlier today.

Weighed in today and I have lost 8 lbs in four weeks which is a little more than I'm comfortable with. A think a combination of the hot weather and all the cardio will probably mean a slight increase in calories from next week. Looking leaner by the day, however, and my strength levels don't seem to be affected so maybe all is well. Have a family barbecue planned for tomorrow so will assess things from Monday onwards.

All the best to you all.


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds like a win win situation mate. You must be well pleased?


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like a win win situation mate. You must be well pleased?


We'll see mate. I'd rather be losing the weight slightly more slowly, but all my trousers are suddenly massive around the waist so things may well be ok


----------



## andyhuggins

I really need to get some info from you mate. Seems that less is more.


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> I really need to get some info from you mate. Seems that less is more.


Drop me a pm mate and I'll share what I can. Might take a day or two to get back to you mind, as I have a bit on atm.


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks mate will do. Very much appreciated. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Came in,saw the words cardio,losing weight,clothes dont fit,had to check if i was on fitday or something :tongue: :laugh:

Good to see all is well with you mate ,will try catch up with you soon :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rob68 said:


> Came in,saw the words cardio,losing weight,clothes dont fit,had to check if i was on fitday or something :tongue: :laugh:
> 
> Good to see all is well with you mate ,will try catch up with you soon :thumbup1:


you know your way around fitday then :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Came in,saw the words cardio,losing weight,clothes dont fit,had to check if i was on fitday or something :tongue: :laugh:
> 
> Good to see all is well with you mate ,will try catch up with you soon :thumbup1:





ewen said:


> you know your way around fitday then :lol:


Fitday? :confused1: You have the advantage of me there

Good to hear from you Rob. Drop me a line anytime


----------



## Mingster

Haven't been able to train for the past couple of days as work has been very demanding. Despite this, I've maintained consistency with my diet and could probably use a few more calories if truth be known. I'll be hitting a commercial gym tomorrow evening for a session with The Shield Maiden so will probably do some sort of whole body workout to get things back on track.


----------



## Mingster

Just back from the gym and a session with the SM. And what a session it was: 80 minutes of high rep agony in which we constantly pushed each other harder and harder, squeezing out reps beyond the point of no return, typified by the fact that we had to sit on each others knees whilst on the Tricep Dip machine to enable the lifting of the entire stack without taking off and flying off the seat lol. The sight of our combined 200+ kilo's, straddling each other, grunting furiously to make the reps, raised a few eyebrows amongst other gym goers that's for sure

We did...

Leg Extensions.

Machine Squats.

Lying Leg Press.

Incline machine Press.

Side Lateral Raises.

Machine Rear Laterals.

Tricep Dip Machine.

DB Curls.

All for multiple sets of 10-20 reps plus.

Adding in a bit of stretching and job done. Not sure which part of me will cramp up next. Great workout and a lot of fun.


----------



## Adz

Sounds a good session!


----------



## Mingster

Adz said:


> Sounds a good session!


I enjoyed it

We've pencilled in a repeat session next week.


----------



## Mingster

Chest.

Flat DB Press. 7x10-20.

Flat Flyes. 3x15-20.

Quick session tonight, hitting one of the areas missed at the gym on Wednesday. 10 sets of high, continuous tension, slow and deliberate repping. Maximum pain and maximum pump.


----------



## andyhuggins

Good and intense mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Cardio after work today, and I went a little hypo towards the end of the session. Carbs had been lower than usual today for one reason or another so won't be making that mistake again. Still, another 2lbs lost this week, so that's 10lbs in 5 weeks most noticeably from my waistline so mustn't grumble.

Will be trying to squeeze in another couple of truncated weights session in the home gym before my next workout with the SM in the commercial gym next week.


----------



## andyhuggins

Congrats on the continued weight loss mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Morning Mingster...  . Look at you losing all the weight....whoot whoot.....don't go too thin though......ok? Have a lovely Sunday, and hope Mrs Ming is doing ok too...x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Morning Mingster...  . Look at you losing all the weight....whoot whoot.....don't go too thin though......ok? Have a lovely Sunday, and hope Mrs Ming is doing ok too...x


We're both at work today hon, but the missus is doing fine thank you very much for asking She seems a lot better in herself of late.

There's no danger of getting too thin lol. I'm still a good 17 stone or so and I have no ambitions to be super ripped or whatever they call it these days lol. Just getting rid of a bit of excess belly and improving my fitness a little


----------



## Mingster

Straight from work into the commercial gym for a session tonight.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

Machine Rows.

Shrugs.

Pec Dec Rear Flyes.

Standing DB Curls.

Incline DB Curls.

All done strictly with the usual continuous tension and steady training tempo. 4-5 sets of everything for a minimum of 10, and a maximum of 20, reps.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Nice going Ming.


----------



## Mingster

A session in the commercial gym this evening with the SM.

Leg Extensions.

Machine Squats.

Horizontal Leg Press.

Machine Bench.

Flat Flyes.

Standing Side Laterals.

Pec Deck Rear Flyes.

Tricep Dip Machine.

Alternate DB Curls.

Lots of pushing each other beyond the comfort zone tonight. Sets ranging from 3-6 dependant on exercise, and reps from 10-20 and beyond, with most sets around the upper end of that range. All weights and reps up from last weeks session, and had to compose myself a couple of times to prevent myself being sick lol. I must say that I'm enjoying these sessions which is unusual for me as I don't normally take to training partners. The SM definitely gets an extra few reps out of me on most sets, sets a cracking pace, and certainly gives as much as she gets. The fact that she cycles 10 miles home after the session and I drive says it all haha.

Great stuff, and very pleased with the session.


----------



## Mingster

Cardio completed again today and diet continues to go well. 7 weeks in now and I think I may well be due my first cheat.

I have a box of Frosties, a packet of crunch cream biscuits and a packet of vinegar flavour Pringles lined up so far


----------



## Mingster

At a loose end this afternoon so popped out to the gym for a posterior chain workout.

Calf Raises. 5x15.

Leg Curls. 5x15.

Assisted Chins. (With respect to my injured elbow). 5x12.

Pullovers. 5x20.

Shrugs. 5x15.

Face Pulls. 5x15.

Standing DB Curls. 3x15-20.

Another high volume, continuous tension style bodybuilding workout. The last set of each exercise taken to primary failure - primary failure being the point where, despite a bit of cheating, I cannot get another full rep. Trained by myself today but still managed a decent level of intensity with around 30 seconds between sets and 90 seconds between exercises. Reasonably light weights used throughout.

Well knackered now lol. Supposed to be my cheat day but, as so often happens, when something comes around you don't feel quite up for it any more. Have managed a few bowls of cereal and half a pack of biscuits so far, but lots of good stuff as well. A nice lump of rib-eye is waiting for later


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> At a loose end this afternoon so popped out to the gym for a posterior chain workout.
> 
> Calf Raises. 5x15.
> 
> Leg Curls. 5x15.
> 
> Assisted Chins. (With respect to my injured elbow). 5x12.
> 
> Pullovers. 5x20.
> 
> Shrugs. 5x15.
> 
> Face Pulls. 5x15.
> 
> Standing DB Curls. 3x15-20.
> 
> Another high volume, continuous tension style bodybuilding workout. The last set of each exercise taken to primary failure - primary failure being the point where, despite a bit of cheating, I cannot get another full rep. Trained by myself today but still managed a decent level of intensity with around 30 seconds between sets and 90 seconds between exercises. Reasonably light weights used throughout.
> 
> Well knackered now lol. Supposed to be my cheat day but, as so often happens, when something comes around you don't feel quite up for it any more. Have managed a few bowls of cereal and half a pack of biscuits so far, but lots of good stuff as well. A nice lump of rib-eye is waiting for later


I love a rib-eye :drool:


----------



## Mingster

Another pound dropped this week. I've just managed to snap up a short holiday break for the missus and myself, so now have a four week target for both training and diet. Time to up the intensity still further methinks


----------



## Mingster

Quads and Chest today.

Leg Extensions. 4x15.

Machine Squats. 5x10-15.

Horizontal Leg Press. 5x10.

Machine Bench. 5x12-20.

Cable Crossovers. 4x15.

Pec Deck. 3x15.

Second intense session on consecutive days and I'm a little weary now lol. All the usual short rest periods/continuous tension blah-di-blah. Really getting into the swing of this now and, apart from the squats, am totally oblivious to the weight being shifted. It's all about the feel Something I never thought I'd be saying on a regular basis

Great stuff. Looking forward to the next session already.


----------



## Tassotti

Good to see you're enjoying training Ming.

Hope you're well


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Good to see you're enjoying training Ming.
> 
> Hope you're well


Yes mate. Not bad at all atm thank you. Fingers crossed


----------



## Mingster

Hyperextensions. 3x15.

Weighted Bench Dips. 3x20.

30 minutes cardio on the rowing machine.

Just a quick session today to cover the areas missed during the past two days workouts. That's the whole body trained over 3 days and cardio done to boot. I will be having a rest day from training tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Posterior Chain.

Machine Calf Raises. 5x15.

Leg Curls. 5x15.

Chins(assisted). 4x12.

Pullover Machine. 4x15-20.

Shrugs. 3x15.

Reverse Pec Deck. 3x12-20. Drop set final set.

Standing DB Curls. 3x12-18. Drop set final set.

A little less volume today but maintained the intensity by supersetting the exercises paired above. I also threw in a couple of drop sets for good measure. Very tough as usual but very enjoyable nevertheless.


----------



## 25434

Ullo skinny......  . Sounds like you're in a groove lovely Ming.......supersets, dropsets. La la laaaa.....fab...you and mrs Ming are gonna be looking great for your weekend away.........please tell me you'll be eating at least one Ickle pickle pie whilst away? Tweeny one?


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo skinny......  . Sounds like you're in a groove lovely Ming.......supersets, dropsets. La la laaaa.....fab...you and mrs Ming are gonna be looking great for your weekend away.........please tell me you'll be eating at least one Ickle pickle pie whilst away? Tweeny one?


There will never be any diet restrictions whilst away hon. I'll eat and drink whatever I want and lots of it

Haven't fancied a pie lately but might have a small one at some point Bacon and eggs most days, mind you, and lots of cheese, Greek yoghurt, milk, butter, beef, chicken, salmon and prawns.


----------



## Mingster

Birthday today so mega diet blow out. Pizza, Scotch Eggs, Pringles and Kit-Kats may have been consumed:whistling:

Back on track tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywst

Great work ... great log mate. Glad your doing well


----------



## Mingster

jimmywst said:


> Great work ... great log mate. Glad your doing well


Cheers Jimmy:thumbup1: Hope you're well.


----------



## andyhuggins

HAPPY BIRTHDAY mate :thumbup1: Have a good one :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst

Mingster said:


> Cheers Jimmy1: Hope you're well.


I am buddy. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Mingster

Back on track today with another commercial gym session.

Leg extensions. 4x15.

Machine Squats. 6x10.

Horizontal Leg Press. 6x12-15.

Machine Press. 6x12-20.

Side Laterals. 4x15.

Face Pulls. 3x15.

Decent little session. Bumped into an old mate and spent a good while catching up after the session. That's the one thing I miss when training in my home gym, a bit of crack after the workout. Back home for a shower followed by a large chicken breast wrapped in bacon and stuffed with feta cheese alongside a large mound of broccoli.


----------



## Tassotti

Happy Birthday for yesterday young man


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Birthday today so mega diet blow out. Pizza, Scotch Eggs, Pringles and Kit-Kats may have been consumed:whistling:
> 
> Back on track tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Machine Bench. 7x12-20.


----------



## Mingster

Machine Bench. 7x12-20.

Flat Flyes. 3x15-20.

Cable Crossovers. 3x15.

Machine Dips. 4x12-20.

DB Curls. 2x15.

Quick session. In and out in 45 minutes


----------



## 25434

Oh bugger! I missed your birthday? Sod and double sod.......a belated birthday wish lovely Ming. X






 . Xxxx. I just know this is right up your street musically speaking......gulp......


----------



## raptordog

Happy Birthday big man....have a good one.... :thumb:

Don't get too drunk....lol


----------



## Mingster

Not to everyones taste lol, but I love these guys. Off to see them live in November and I can't wait


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

ah, missed your birthday. All the best, Junior!


----------



## Greshie

Happy belated birthday :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Cardio duly completed last night and diet still on track. Sunbed this afternoon - I'm really getting into this lifestyle:lol: Or maybe it's less than 3 weeks to our holiday. Off to the gym for a session with the SM shortly. Posterior chain.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Cardio duly completed last night and diet still on track. Sunbed this afternoon - I'm really getting into this lifestyle:lol: Or maybe it's less than 3 weeks to our holiday. Off to the gym for a session with the SM shortly. Posterior chain.


Sunbed????????????????? I've heard it all now .............................. :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Sunbed????????????????? I've heard it all now .............................. :laugh:


You know me mate. I don't do things by halves


----------



## Mingster

Quality session with the SM tonight as per usual...

Machine Calf Raises. 5x15. Supersetted with...

Hamstring Curls. 5x15.

Chins. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Machine Pullovers. 4x15-20.

Shrugs. 4x12-15. Supersetted with...

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x15-20.

Machine Dips. 2x15-failure. Supersetted with...

DB Curls. 2x15-failure.

Awesome stuff. Was wobbling about quite a bit towards the end. The SM definitely digs out that something extra from me that previous training partners have never reached. My dip machine max has gone from the stack x10 to the stack x17 in three sessions, and improvements are evident throughout our sessions. Sadly work and holidays will prevent us training together much over the coming month or so, but I'm sure we'll continue to push each other forwards in spite of that.

It's a lovely evening round these parts tonight, and I intend to enjoy it and chill for the remainder of the evening


----------



## Mingster

First day off work since my birthday and the missus and I have had a day out in Richmond. A pleasant time was had with a look round the shops and the castle respectively. A relaxed carb day resulted in the consumption of a few sausage rolls and two very large Cornish ice cream cones

Extra cardio was completed tonight in compensation, and a gym session tomorrow with the SM is pencilled in for the late afternoon.


----------



## andyhuggins

Well deserved day off mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Manc Dave

Still going strong I see Ming, good to see mucka. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Manc Dave said:


> Still going strong I see Ming, good to see mucka. :thumb:


Aye mate. Good to see you again too:thumbup1: How's tricks?


----------



## Manc Dave

Mingster said:


> Aye mate. Good to see you again too:thumbup1: How's tricks?


All good ta pal, curiosity got the better of me after bumping into Liam in the gym so came back to see whats what on here.

Still training away, struggling dieting the usual haha


----------



## Mingster

Manc Dave said:


> All good ta pal, curiosity got the better of me so came back to see whats what on here.
> 
> Still training away, struggling dieting the usual haha


I thought I recognised that 'like' style a few days back but didn't want to blow your cover lol.

Yeah, we struggle on. I'm taking it easy on the heavy stuff lately and am in danger of becoming a bicep boy Quite enjoying it atm truth be told. Will have to make a decision after my hols which way to go.

I'll be over your way in November. Going to a gig at a place called The Sound Control - M1 5NP.


----------



## Manc Dave

Mingster said:


> I thought I recognised that 'like' style a few days back but didn't want to blow your cover lol.
> 
> Yeah, we struggle on. I'm taking it easy on the heavy stuff lately and am in danger of becoming a bicep boy Quite enjoying it atm truth be told. Will have to make a decision after my hols which way to go.
> 
> I'll be over your way in November. Going to a gig at a place called The Sound Control - M1 5NP.


Bicep boy!? Blasphemy!

Aye was reading about through your dieting and what not, its got to be done m8. I bought myself a crosstrainer / bike type thing, do none gym days hiit and every other day 30 mins steady bike.

The will is there, just not tightenting up as much as id like.

Think ill be going back to "assisted" soon enough, see if that helps


----------



## Mingster

Manc Dave said:


> Bicep boy!? Blasphemy!
> 
> Aye was reading about through your dieting and what not, its got to be done m8. I bought myself a crosstrainer / bike type thing, do none gym days hiit and every other day 30 mins steady bike.
> 
> The will is there, just not tightenting up as much as id like.
> 
> Think ill be going back to "assisted" soon enough, see if that helps


I'm off all but my prescribed nebido these days and have been for a while tbh. I've dropped weight, but I am dieting and it's obvious that I've lost it from the right areas, up till now at least.

I'm using the high fat/high protein low carb approach. It's the first time I've tried this and it's worked pretty well. I like the fact that I can eat tasty stuff such as cheese, nut butters and plenty of dairy. I've just finished off a big plate of bacon, eggs and sausages 10 minutes since I haven't removed the carbs totally. I'll have about 25g with breakfast, then one other daily meal with another 50g. All other carbs come from milk and fruit only and, on workout days, some simple sugars around the sessions.

Once you get the first couple of weeks under your belt it gets much easier and I've only had a couple of cheat meals over the past 8 weeks.


----------



## Mingster

Leg Extensions. 5x15.

Machine Squats. 5x10.

Horizontal Leg Press. 6x12.

Leg Extensions. 1x50 reps drop set.

Machine Presses. 7x12-15.

Flat Flyes. 1x15. Had to stop these as in too much pain...

Cable Crossovers. 3x15.

Woke up two nights ago in the middle of the night with a pain in the centre of my breast bone. Felt like someone had driven a nail in there. Haven't got a clue what it is. I haven't trained chest since last weekend and haven't pulled or popped anything to my knowledge. Was coughing and sneezing a bit yesterday so maybe it's an infection? Who knows? It's bloody painful I'll tell you that.

Anyway, on to the gym and another top session with the SM. Legs went really well and we were both hobbling around like fools following the final Extensions drop set. I was struggling the lift 1 plate by the end lol. Chest pressing went well also and I went within a plate of pressing the stack. Flyes, however, were crippling. As soon as I tried to stretch the pain kicked in. I completed a set but nearly dropped the bells onto myself when sitting up. I binned these and moved onto Crossovers. These were better: a little bit of pain but ok. Ground out 3 sets and job done.

Popping out for a pint with my eldest lad tonight, and maybe a bite to eat


----------



## Mingster

Hyperextensions. 4x15.

Seated Side Laterals. 4x15.

Punchdowns. 5x15-50.

Catch up session for the areas that needed a little more work. Will add 30 minutes on the rowing machine later today. Back to work tomorrow but may well squeeze in a session afterwards. We'll see how it goes.

Enjoy the remainder of the Bank Holiday weekend guys:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

how's the chest pain? did it develop into anything?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> how's the chest pain? did it develop into anything?


It's gradually eased mate. It's still there but not so much bother now. Still can't work out if it is muscular or an infection tbh.


----------



## Mingster

Machine Calf Raises. 5x15. Supersetted with...

Hamstring Curls. 5x15.

Chins. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Machine Pullovers. 5x15-20.

Shrugs. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Face Pulls. 3x15.

DB Curls. 3x10. Last set a triple drop set.

A solo session tonight after work. All good, although I'm running almost on empty atm so will have a rest from the weights for the next couple of days. Cardio will still be done of course I've actually put on a couple of pounds since my last weigh in but am looking better for it. Probably down to the extra carbs over the weekend filling me out a little.

Hope you've had a cracking Bank Holiday. All the best guys:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Been laid low for the past 3 days with my recurring gums issue. I currently have a large abscess which is very painful indeed and has resulted in my hardly eating a thing over the past few days. The plan is to get through the weekend on antibiotics then back to the dentist for root canal work or an extraction next week. Oh joy.


----------



## Super -ingh

root canal.....most painful procedure ever. had three injections in the gum site and still pain was unbearable. ..good luck lol


----------



## Mingster

Super $ingh said:


> root canal.....most painful procedure ever. had three injections in the gum site and still pain was unbearable. ..good luck lol


Yeah. Been here before. Not nice.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Been laid low for the past 3 days with my recurring gums issue. I currently have a large abscess which is very painful indeed and has resulted in my hardly eating a thing over the past few days. The plan is to get through the weekend on antibiotics then back to the dentist for root canal work or an extraction next week. Oh joy.


Yurgh good luck ! :w00t:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Been laid low for the past 3 days with my recurring gums issue. I currently have a large abscess which is very painful indeed and has resulted in my hardly eating a thing over the past few days. The plan is to get through the weekend on antibiotics then back to the dentist for root canal work or an extraction next week. Oh joy.


Nasty. Hope it goes ok.


----------



## Mingster

Starting to pull round a bit now. Abscess is 90% gone but has been complicated by acute sinusitis ffs. Loaded up with a supply of 2 different types of antibiotics - which they are reluctant to give me due to liver issues - and fortified by some emergency appointment dentistry, I'm staggering towards our holiday this coming weekend. No training for the last 9 days is disappointing, as is the fact that my diet has been virtually non-existent. On a plus note I've managed to continue with my cardio in the main - it's getting to the point where I may need to seriously consider upgrading my rowing machine lol...The quality machines are very expensive.


----------



## MRSTRONG

hope things pick up soon buddy


----------



## biglbs

Seems a holiday is well needed,just hope your better to enjoy it buddy....

I recon all this BB/cardio work caused it,after a lifetime of power lifting. :thumb: ...shocked you to be ill... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Seems a holiday is well needed,just hope your better to enjoy it buddy....
> 
> I recon all this BB/cardio work caused it,after a lifetime of power lifting. :thumb: ...shocked you to be ill... :lol: :lol:


I've had issues long before this lol. It's not the lifting/cardio, it's the lack of pizza


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I hope your abcess is sorted before you go away mate


----------



## Mingster

Dipped my toe back into the gym this afternoon for the first time in 10 days. Did a light upper session: some Back, Chest, Delts and Arm work, and, hopefully, will fit in a lower session on Friday.

The issues with my abscess have scuppered my attempt to be in tip top shape for our holiday but haven't done too badly considering. When I get back I'll have to make a decision on whether to continue with this style of training or not...


----------



## Mingster

Weights and cardio completed today. Diet went all to pot, but sod it. I'm on my holidays


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Weights and cardio completed today. Diet went all to pot, but sod it. I'm on my holidays


good for you. enjoy yourself mate. the rest will do you the world of good.


----------



## Mingster

Well, we're back home and I must say we had a great time.

Great hotel, large, clean room, lots of nice food, and non stop sunshine I spent the entire time lying in the sun chilling and am very brown. Drank as much alcohol in a week than I usually do in a year, but ate very well and have come home in better shape than I left lol.

The main aim was to recharge the batteries and we feel that goal has been achieved. Back into the gym asap now, possibly as quickly as this afternoon.


----------



## BestBefore1989

sounds like you had a great holiday, where did you go?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> sounds like you had a great holiday, where did you go?


Spain mate. Lloret.


----------



## Mingster

Had plenty of thinking time whilst lying in the sun and I've decided to stick with a lighter training regime over the next few months.

Heresy it may well be, but I have come to the conclusion that I have no ambition to get any bigger lol. I'm 53 years old, 5' 11" tall, and 240lbs give or take, with a lowish level of bodyfat. I'm natty these days and I'm definitely at my natty limit. I no longer have the inclination to do what it takes to get any bigger, nor do I wish to incur the potential health penalties that such a path may throw up.

My target, therefore, is to improve the look of my existing physique. This will involve more exercises and more volume than usual, an attempt to hone my existing muscle, and create a generally more pleasing 'look' to my physique. I would also like to shed a little more body fat and get down to somewhere around the 230lb mark.

I will also be including some extra stretching work on cardio days. I am very flexible in some areas, basically those areas involved in Olympic lifts, but extremely inflexible in many others. I need to work on these. I will also be continuing with some of the more active exercises to improve general mobility. Box jumps would be a good example here.

Basically, I want to look half decent, improve fitness and flexibility, and increase mobility and my potential to be more active as I get older. In doing so I hope to increase my longevity in the lifting game. Not asking for much then


----------



## musclemate

Mingster said:


> Had plenty of thinking time whilst lying in the sun and I've decided to stick with a lighter training regime over the next few months.
> 
> Heresy it may well be, but I have come to the conclusion that I have no ambition to get any bigger lol. I'm 53 years old, 5' 11" tall, and 240lbs give or take, with a lowish level of bodyfat. I'm natty these days and I'm definitely at my natty limit. I no longer have the inclination to do what it takes to get any bigger, nor do I wish to incur the potential health penalties that such a path may throw up.
> 
> My target, therefore, is to improve the look of my existing physique. This will involve more exercises and more volume than usual, an attempt to hone my existing muscle, and create a generally more pleasing 'look' to my physique. I would also like to shed a little more body fat and get down to somewhere around the 230lb mark.
> 
> I will also be including some extra stretching work on cardio days. I am very flexible in some areas, basically those areas involved in Olympic lifts, but extremely inflexible in many others. I need to work on these. I will also be continuing with some of the more active exercises to improve general mobility. Box jumps would be a good example here.
> 
> Basically, I want to look half decent, improve fitness and flexibility, and increase mobility and my potential to be more active as I get older. In doing so I hope to increase my longevity in the lifting game. Not asking for much then


Have you set yourself a deadline to get to your 230lb mark or it is one of those "I'll get there when I get there" goals?

I would like to have your condition when I'm 53 mate... 8 years to go...


----------



## Mingster

musclemate said:


> Have you set yourself a deadline to get to your 230lb mark or it is one of those "I'll get there when I get there" goals?
> 
> I would like to have your condition when I'm 53 mate... 8 years to go...


No deadline as such mate, but if hitting the weight was the only goal I think I could achieve it in 6-8 weeks easily enough. It's more about the whole package for me. I wouldn't want to hit the weight without achieving the muscle tone, fitness and flexibility too. I got a fair bit of attention on holiday and I'm not in bad shape now but - and this is very true of lifting in general - we always want more. I doubt that when I achieve these goals I'll be satisfied lol. The whole point of it all really is for me to be able to extend my training to 60 and beyond, and still maintain a standard that I find worthwhile.

Good look with your goals. I'm sure you will achieve them and more.


----------



## Mingster

A solo session in the gym today to get back into the swing...

Leg Extensions. 50 reps warm up.

Machine Squats. 5x10.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x15.

Incline Machine Press. 5x15.

Cable Crossovers. 3x12.

Side Laterals. 3x15.

CGBP. 3x15.

Standing DB Curls. 3x12.

A bit of stretching and a shoulder warm up - Rotator Cuff work and dislocations between sets - and still completed the workout in 65 minutes. A nice session to get back into it. Will go back on Tuesday and give the remaining body parts a going over.


----------



## Muckshifter

Just started reading your journal mate loving it so far and some cracking lifts in there

Dont know if this has been covered yet as i've got a bit to go yet but do you do any cardio to maintain a low bf as i notice

pizza and scotch eggs getting quite a few mentions lol and if i'm honest i want some of that

in my diet but i'm holding a bit of timber at the moment but its slowly coming off


----------



## Mingster

Muckshifter said:


> Just started reading your journal mate loving it so far and some cracking lifts in there
> 
> Dont know if this has been covered yet as i've got a bit to go yet but do you do any cardio to maintain a low bf as i notice
> 
> pizza and scotch eggs getting quite a few mentions lol and if i'm honest i want some of that
> 
> in my diet but i'm holding a bit of timber at the moment but its slowly coming off


HaHa. I've always had a fast metabolism. People have told me that it will slow as I get older but there has been no sign of that to date. I have a fairly active lifestyle and like to keep myself busy most of the time.

I have done cardio in the past, but not with any consistency tbh. If you continue through this journal - brave man - you will find that my training gradually changes. This is due to a number of reasons: medical, physical, even mental I suppose. Of late I've been doing 30 minutes vigorous rowing on my rowing machine on non-weights days, usually 3 times a week. I'm currently training more for fitness and athleticism, and less for strength. I'm not getting any younger and longevity in the gym has taken precedence over trying to prove myself stronger than people half my age lol.


----------



## Muckshifter

I noticed in a few of your threads that you train 3 days per week i currently am doing this

to i will be starting a cycle in a couple of weeks and was wondering if 3 days will be enough volume or

would a ppl x2 a week show more results

Loving the journal by the way getting through it defo going to incoporate

Some in to my training


----------



## Mingster

Muckshifter said:


> I noticed in a few of your threads that you train 3 days per week i currently am doing this
> 
> to i will be starting a cycle in a couple of weeks and was wondering if 3 days will be enough volume or
> 
> would a ppl x2 a week show more results
> 
> Loving the journal by the way getting through it defo going to incoporate
> 
> Some in to my training


Different people will suggest different things. Me? I firmly believe that, for the vast majority of trainers, 3 times a week training is best for size and strength. This can be full body, upper/lower or P/P/L and the level of training intensity/effort must be high enough to get results, although not necessarily so in every session. By this I mean you can cycle the intensity. In a P/P/L for example I would train slightly within myself for the first 2/3 weeks, push to my previous limits over the next 2/3 weeks, then try to exceed my previous bests over the final 2/3 weeks. I would then repeat the process.

Once you get the size and strength you need you can train more often as you are honing what you already have rather than trying to add extra muscle mass. This is what I'm doing atm, although I doubt I'll ever train with weights more than 4 times a week. One on/one off seems a good balance to me.

I do stuff on the non-training days but I don't class cardio or stretching or core work as training as such


----------



## Blinkey

@Mingster you are right, I have over the years tried many types, the five day, the four day etc.

I have always gone back to every other day. It seems to be the best trade off to grow yet still have a life outside the gym and not be so prone to injury and gym fatigue. I tend to now use the upper lower way. It seems to be the best at giving you a good sense of proportion as there is no tendency to just concentrate on your upper and neglect the legs, as so many do.


----------



## Mingster

Second session back in the gym this afternoon.

Calf Raises. 5x15. Supersetted with...

Leg Curls. 5x15.

Chins. 4x10. Supersetted with...

Pullover Machine. 4x15-20.

Shrugs. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Face Pulls. 3x15.

Machine Dips. 3x20. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 3x15.

Another intense session lasting just over 50 minutes. Did a bit of extra stretching at the end just because I had time. All well, and getting back into the swing of things quite nicely.


----------



## Mingster

Forgot to mention that I did 30 minutes on the rowing machine, some stretches, and core work on the day sandwiched between my weights sessions - Monday.

Today I have managed...

30 minutes rowing machine.

Stretching - hamstrings, calves and back.

Core work - barbell sit-ups, lying leg holds, twists for obliques.

Box Jumps - using an 18 inch box.

Hyperextensions.


----------



## Mingster

Another gym session today...

Leg Extensions. 50 reps.

Machine Squats. 5x10.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x15. Dislocations done between each set in preparation for the presses.

Incline Machine Press. 4x15.

Cable Crossovers. 3x12.

Side Laterals. 3x12. Last set a double drop set.

Standing DB Curls. 3x8.

Another good session, although I started to run out of steam towards the end. I've probably done a little too much this weeks considering my 3 week lay off but, hey ho, I'm enjoying myself. Upped weight or reps a little this session and still managed to bring it in at slightly under the hour mark.

The plan is to do cardio/core/stretching tomorrow and take Saturday off completely.


----------



## Muckshifter

Mingster said:


> Have made quite a radical change to my diet lately. Although I'm not cutting carbs completely, I'm definitely lowering them in favour of protein and fats. Not keto by any stretch of the imagination but heading in that general direction.
> 
> This has been brought on partly by the missus having to change her diet for medical reasons, and also in an attempt to improve our general eating habits. I suppose you would call it a more mediterranean style diet. Lots of fish, chicken and meat, diary, fresh vegetables and a little fruit. Lots of cheeses, olive oil and a little bread, rice and pasta.
> 
> I'll still be having my usual breakfast mega-shake.
> 
> I'm presently cooking my pre-workout meal of one large portobello mushroom stuffed with shredded ham, spring onions, tomato and topped with feta cheese


Am sure I've read it and forgot but what is in these brekkie mega shakes as I'm not a great eater in the morning but can do shakes


----------



## Mingster

Muckshifter said:


> Am sure I've read it and forgot but what is in these brekkie mega shakes as I'm not a great eater in the morning but can do shakes


6 egg whites, half a pint of milk, 50g of whey protein powder, 30g of oats, supergreens, psyllium husk powder, and Vit C powder. Sometimes I add a splash of double cream too but atm I'm using that on a bowl of porridge a little later in the day. No idea of the macros but I have this for breakfast 5 days a week on work days. On my days off I tend to go for bacon and eggs


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey mate, thought I would just check in. Things seem to be going well my friend


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate, thought I would just check in. Things seem to be going well my friend


Just getting back into things after my enforced break with the gum abscess and then my holidays mate. First week back in training, but things are going fine atm.


----------



## Muckshifter

Mingster said:


> 6 egg whites, half a pint of milk, 50g of whey protein powder, 30g of oats, supergreens, psyllium husk powder, and Vit C powder. Sometimes I add a splash of double cream too but atm I'm using that on a bowl of porridge a little later in the day. No idea of the macros but I have this for breakfast 5 days a week on work days. On my days off I tend to go for bacon and eggs


Liking the sound of that everything except the egg whites (bolk) really can't see that staying down maybe try some quark in place


----------



## Mingster

Muckshifter said:


> Liking the sound of that everything except the egg whites (bolk) really can't see that staying down maybe try some quark in place


You can't taste them when they are shaken up mate. Absolutely no sensation of them being in there.


----------



## Muckshifter

It's just the raw eggs the very thought gives me the heave can eat and drink pretty much anything as long as it's cooked properly will maybe man up one day and try it also a can put weight on easily so to force that down which I think I would need to do the bad habits would probably creep back in pretty quick


----------



## Mingster

Muckshifter said:


> It's just the raw eggs the very thought gives me the heave can eat and drink pretty much anything as long as it's cooked properly will maybe man up one day and try it also a can put weight on easily so to force that down which I think I would need to do the bad habits would probably creep back in pretty quick


I get bottled egg whites from Bulk Powders. They have gone through the pasteurization process. This is handy as they can be stored for up to 5 months without being refrigerated. I have a pile of them in the corner of my gym during the winter months and keep them in a cool cupboard during the summer.

But, hey, you don't have to add them to your shakes. They're not essential


----------



## Mingster

Been laid low with a bit of a cold caught from the missus these past two days, but sniffled my way to the gym today...

Leg Extensions. 50 rep warm up.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Leg Extensions. 4x12.

Machine Calf Raises. 4x10. Supersetted with...

Hamstring Curls. 4x10.

Incline Machine Presses. 4x12-15.

Pec Deck. 3x12.

Cable Crossovers. 3x12.

A change round in my routine today, partly down to the cold, but mainly to accommodate a workout with the Shield Maiden tomorrow. I upped the weight on several exercises and lowered the reps slightly. Stretching, RC warm ups, and nose wiping between sets

Just to clarify, I've said several times that I don't like incline presses but I do them when I train chest at this particular gym because the flat press is diabolical. It feels like a pec tear waiting to happen so I stay well clear. If I adjust the incline press to it's lowest setting, and raise the seat to it's max I can get pretty close to a regular press.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Been laid low with a bit of a cold caught from the missus these past two days, but sniffled my way to the gym today...
> 
> Leg Extensions. 50 rep warm up.
> 
> Horizontal Leg Press. 4x12. Supersetted with...
> 
> Leg Extensions. 4x12.
> 
> Machine Calf Raises. 4x10. Supersetted with...
> 
> Hamstring Curls. 4x10.
> 
> Incline Machine Presses. 4x12-15.
> 
> Pec Deck. 3x12.
> 
> Cable Crossovers. 3x12.
> 
> A change round in my routine today, partly down to the cold, but mainly to accommodate a workout with the Shield Maiden tomorrow. I upped the weight on several exercises and lowered the reps slightly. Stretching, RC warm ups, and nose wiping between sets
> 
> Just to clarify, I've said several times that I don't like incline presses but I do them when I train chest at this particular gym because the flat press is diabolical. It feels like a pec tear waiting to happen so I stay well clear. If I adjust the incline press to it's lowest setting, and raise the seat to it's max I can get pretty close to a regular press.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend:thumbup1:


I like the blaming of Mrs for cold mate,cracks me up!


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> I like the blaming of Mrs for cold mate,cracks me up!


It's always the missus or the grand daughter. They're a couple of bloody plague carriers:lol:


----------



## biglbs

:devil2:Or this .....


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> :devil2:Or this .....


Bloody hell. That's relaxingmg::laugh:


----------



## Mingster

You may recall that I mentioned a shooting pain on my sternum a few weeks back? Well, it has never really cleared up. The pain has eased but flared up again dramatically last night. I managed to get in to see my GP this morning and the diagnosis is costochondritis. This is an inflammation of the cartilage which attaches the ribs to the breastbone and bloody painful it is too - especially when I cough or sneeze with this damned cold lol.

Treatment involves cold and heat compresses and anti-inflammatories. And rest!! I reckon yesterdays chest exercises have aggravated this issue. I suspect the incline press machine to be the main culprit, as I've trained for 30 years without this issue raising it's head and it seems to have originated with training on this new machine at the gym.

Anyway no more chest work for the foreseeable ffs. There always seems to be something:no:


----------



## Mingster

On a more cheerful note, today is the last day of my holidays. I celebrated with a bacon, eggs, mushrooms and tomato breakfast, followed swiftly with a large Bargain Banquet at KFC

One thing I always notice at KFC is the pure joy on peoples faces when they are handed their food. They positively glow with excitement and anticipated pleasure. I love seeing people happy and enjoying themselves. For this - and despite people moaning on about dietary requirements - I feel KFC should take a bow. 1000 cals of meaty goodness. You can't really complain about that.


----------



## seandog69

Ah man that sucks, just when you're getting backi into it :/

What's the long term prognosis for it Ming? Does it go away with time like tennis elbow or is it gonna limit you for the rest of your training career?


----------



## Mingster

seandog69 said:


> Ah man that sucks, just when you're getting backi into it :/
> 
> What's the long term prognosis for it Ming? Does it go away with time like tennis elbow or is it gonna limit you for the rest of your training career?


Well, apparently, it depends if it is infection driven or not. Infectious costochondritis needs antibiotics/surgery and recovery takes forever. Non-infectious results in a much quicker recovery. I've had umpteen courses of antibiotics recently so I'll be surprised if it infectious - fingers crossed.

I'll just have to train around it I guess. The smart thing would be to have a rest, or train legs only or something. I'm not that smart so I'll be off to the gym this afternoon to see what I can and can't get away with lol.


----------



## seandog69

Mingster said:


> Well, apparently, it depends if it is infection driven or not. Infectious costochondritis needs antibiotics/surgery and recovery takes forever. Non-infectious results in a much quicker recovery. I've had umpteen courses of antibiotics recently so I'll be surprised if it infectious - fingers crossed.
> 
> I'll just have to train around it I guess. The smart thing would be to have a rest, or train legs only or something. I'm not that smart so I'll be off to the gym this afternoon to see what I can and can't get away with lol.


Lol good man, yeah I can be ignorant like that too, that's why I've tennis elbow in BOTH arms now, doc says you can't do X and the response is 'DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO' 

Well good luck with it and hopefully it doesn't get worse and clears up soon :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

Doc told me that costochondritis is caused by training like a bodybuilder.

He said strength training will clear it right up


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hope you feel better soon mate. In the mean while enjoy the KFC


----------



## Enjoy1

Ow ming, hope that feels better soon for you.

I can say I've not had a kgc for ages, used to like the zinger fillet things..hmm may have to go for a drive through soon.

 x


----------



## Greshie

Ouch Ming if it's not one thing then it's another ... just hoping this is an inflamation and not an infection...

Everything begins to creak as we get older eh? ! :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Well I didn't make it to the gym as the pain steadily increased as the day went on. In fact, I was in bed by half eight. This morning things feel a bit better so, fingers crossed, this improvement will continue and the heat/cold packs and naproxen will do their job.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> On a more cheerful note, today is the last day of my holidays. I celebrated with a bacon, eggs, mushrooms and tomato breakfast, followed swiftly with a large Bargain Banquet at KFC
> 
> One thing I always notice at KFC is the pure joy on peoples faces when they are handed their food. They positively glow with excitement and anticipated pleasure. I love seeing people happy and enjoying themselves. For this - and despite people moaning on about dietary requirements - I feel KFC should take a bow. 1000 cals of meaty goodness. You can't really complain about that.


I get this look every time i cook someone a breakie at my cafe,it is as good as money mate


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Well I didn't make it to the gym as the pain steadily increased as the day went on. In fact, I was in bed by half eight. This morning things feel a bit better so, fingers crossed, this improvement will continue and the heat/cold packs and naproxen will do their job.


Hope it clears up soon mate,i feel your pain...


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Hope it clears up soon mate,i feel your pain...


It's eased a bit over the past couple of days mate. I might give the rowing machine a go towards the end of the week. Not sure when I'll be back in the gym though and, when I do go, I'll be training around the problem. I can't see me training much chest in the foreseeable but I recovered from a pec tear so I can recover from this too.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> It's eased a bit over the past couple of days mate. I might give the rowing machine a go towards the end of the week. Not sure when I'll be back in the gym though and, when I do go, I'll be training around the problem. I can't see me training much chest in the foreseeable but I recovered from a pec tear so I can recover from this too.


He can ,who thinks he can...always the best motto,i agree mate


----------



## Mingster

Managed 30 minutes on the rowing machine today without any ill effects It's a start.


----------



## Mingster

Popped into the gym after work and hit the areas that are not directly affected by the costochondritis...

Legs and Biceps.

Leg Extensions. 50 reps.

Machine Squats. 5x10. Supersetted with...

DB Curls. 3x10.

Horizontal Leg Press. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 3x10.

Machine Calf Raises. 3x10. Tri-setted with...

Leg Curls. 3x15. And...

Concentration Curls.

Finished off with a bit of stretching and job done. No obvious issues doing these exercises so that's a bit more progress. Will be celebrating with a large pizza tonight


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

What a pain in the ass mate. I've just had a shoulder injury that's lasted 4 months. I reckon I did that on a machine. Steering clear of the bloody things now.


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> What a pain in the ass mate. I've just had a shoulder injury that's lasted 4 months. I reckon I did that on a machine. Steering clear of the bloody things now.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> What a pain in the ass mate. I've just had a shoulder injury that's lasted 4 months. I reckon I did that on a machine. Steering clear of the bloody things now.





biglbs said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this


Very true guys. Whilst some machines are very good at what they do, and can be good for assisting the lifter when nursing an injury, I've yet to come across a pressing machine that allows a natural range of movement to the lift save for the straight up and down/back flat against the backrest overhead press.


----------



## Mingster

Into the gym tonight for an experimental session to see what upper body stuff I can actually manage whilst recovering...

Lying DB Rows whilst lying face down on an incline bench.

Rear Lateral Flyes - as above.

Low Pulley Rows.

Face Pulls.

Seated Overhead Press. Took a chance doing these but they went ok.

Side Laterals.

Tricep Dip Machine. Felt a little uncomfortable with these.

Did all of the above for 3-5 sets for high reps with reasonably light weights. Save for the dip machine they all felt pretty comfortable. Chins, Pulldowns, Pullovers and any kind of chest exercise are out of the question atm but at least - barring a relapse overnight - I should be able to get a bit of upper body work done to go with the legs and bicep stuff I completed yesterday.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Very true guys. Whilst some machines are very good at what they do, and can be good for assisting the lifter when nursing an injury, I've yet to come across a pressing machine that allows a natural range of movement to the lift save for the straight up and down/back flat against the backrest overhead press.


Smithy 45deg caused my fooker mate,near 10 weeks of sh1t and loads of expense....grr,be well/prosper


----------



## Mingster

No training today as it was the first day of what will be several days of bloods and tests of various types, which will culminate with my nebido shot next Tuesday and a referral to Darlington Memorial Hospital next Wednesday. Hopefully, after that, my routine will be able to get back on track and I will tighten up on training and diet and see if I can improve on where I was before the holiday.


----------



## BestBefore1989

hope it all goes well mate


----------



## Greshie

Good luck!


----------



## Mingster

Food prep day today. 2 kilos of lean mince cooked and split between regular mince with carrot and leeks, and meatballs stuffed with feta cheese. A kilo of chicken stir fried and seasoned with sweet chilli and satay sauces with added mushroom, onion, and peppers. A kilo of salmon fillets poached. And a kilo of diced beef cooking in the slow cooker...

I'll do tomorrows food later


----------



## Mingster

A workout with the Shield Maiden this evening...

Low Pulley Rows. 5x10-15.

DB Rows on incline. 3x15.

Face Pulls. 3x15.

Rear Flyes - Pec Deck. 3x15.

Machine OHP. 5x8-15.

DB Curls. 3x8-15.

Incline Concentration Curls. 3x10.

A nice little session with no injury twinges to concern me. I'm fairly safe with these exercises as long as I maintain an upright position with my back flat against the support for the presses. No ego back arching allowed. I haven't seen much of the SM lately as holidays and work have kept us apart, but should be back into a pretty regular training pattern together now.

I'm pretty much at a base level atm. No supps, my trt shot two weeks overdue, recovering from an injury, and haven't been able to train regularly for 4 weeks now so, hopefully, everything will be progress in the right direction. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DiggyV

Starting to miss the gym again now


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Starting to miss the gym again now


Yeah. I've had a few prolonged spells away from the gym over the years but I always come back. A lot of people panic about losing gains and stuff but it only takes a couple of months to get back to where you were. Sometimes your body and your mind need a complete break and you come back stronger and renewed:thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Yeah. I've had a few prolonged spells away from the gym over the years but I always come back. A lot of people panic about losing gains and stuff but it only takes a couple of months to get back to where you were. Sometimes your body and your mind need a complete break and you come back stronger and renewed:thumbup1:


I have always reckoned it is like blowing a balloon up, the first time is the hardest after that getting it back to the previous point is easier, and has been my experience previously too. Probably will wait another few weeks though until I have one or two things settled.


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> I have always reckoned it is like blowing a balloon up, the first time is the hardest after that getting it back to the previous point is easier, and has been my experience previously too. Probably will wait another few weeks though until I have one or two things settled.


You'll know when the time is right for you mate. There's no rush.


----------



## Mingster

Had a bit of a relapse with the chest complaint yesterday so no weights today. I will try to get some cardio in later though.

On a positive note the results are back from the doc's and it is definitely costochondritis and not something more sinister. I need rest, anti-inflammatories, and hot and cold compresses and lots of them for quite a period of time. Should be able to manage all of those...Except the rest obviously:whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Two days off this weekend for a change, but no change in my endless stream of medical appointments lol. Back to the docs for two injections this morning. I have an afternoon of bloods this coming Tuesday, a hospital referral on Wednesday morning, then back to the docs on Wednesday afternoon. And that, hopefully, should be that for a while.

No cardio last night as my chest issues flared up again following my last post. We'll see how things are later this afternoon. The plan is to have a leg session tomorrow but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Two days off this weekend for a change, but no change in my endless stream of medical appointments lol. Back to the docs for two injections this morning. I have an afternoon of bloods this coming Tuesday, a hospital referral on Wednesday morning, then back to the docs on Wednesday afternoon. And that, hopefully, should be that for a while.
> 
> No cardio last night as my chest issues flared up again following my last post. We'll see how things are later this afternoon. The plan is to have a leg session tomorrow but we'll have to wait and see.


Mate, they must know you on sight, the amount of time you spend there.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, they must know you on sight, the amount of time you spend there.


I'm having intimate relationships with 3 receptionists, 2 nurses, and a doctor:whistling: I only need to snare a specialist and I've got the complete set.

My social life revolves around these people lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sounds like your on the wars abit mate , hope you get sorted soon


----------



## Mingster

Here's a bit of recent beard progress...


----------



## 39005

fearsome beard mate, both the name and the beard remind me of something............

....got it  , damm im getting old to remember that film










*time to get a few braids in it


----------



## Mingster

aqualung said:


> fearsome beard mate, both the name and the beard remind me of something............
> 
> ....got it  , damm im getting old to remember that film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *time to get a few braids in it


  It's not the best of pics tbh. When I get back to training properly I'll put some starting point pics up that will show it in a better light lol. Feeling weak and skinny atm, but I'll be back


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Here's a bit of recent beard progress...


Still not plaited ? :nono: :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Still not plaited ? :nono: :laugh:


I had it plaited whilst away on holiday as it happens Needs a bit more length to carry that look. I tend to tie it with bands for day to day life.


----------



## Mingster

Had to do something today so, rightly or wrongly, I nipped out to the gym for a leg session...

Leg Extensions. 50 rep warm up.

Machine Squats. 5x8-10. Managed 8 reps with my 10 rep pb.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x8-15. New weight pb.

Incline DB Curl. 3x10.

Machine Calf Raise. 3x10. Supersetted with...

Lying Hamstring Curl. 3x10.

All went pretty well. I'm a little bit sore in the chest now, but I was before I started lol. Needed to do something to keep my sanity tbh.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good beard effort. Reps.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Here's a bit of recent beard progress...
> 
> View attachment 159425


I luv that beard....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> I luv that beard....


I'm luv'erly all over


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> I'm luv'erly all over


THAT my dear chappie, is true....indeed...


----------



## Mingster

My medical appointment finished a little earlier than expected so an unscheduled visit to the gym this afternoon. I met up with the SM, and we had a good session, albeit doing different workouts due to my injury...I did...

Machine Shoulder Press. 6x9-20.

Side Laterals. 4x10.

Face Pulls. 4x12-15.

Low Pulley Rows. 3x10.

Rear Laterals. 4x12.

Incline DB Curls. 3x10.

All went well. Trained well within myself, but still managed the stack x9 reps on the OHP and some decent weights on some of the other stuff. Stopped 2/3 reps before I would normally end a set, and feel no ill effects from the sension at the minute. I'll reserve judgement for a couple of hours before I relax


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> My medical appointment finished a little earlier than expected so an unscheduled visit to the gym this afternoon. I met up with the SM, and we had a good session, albeit doing different workouts due to my injury...I did...
> 
> Machine Shoulder Press. 6x9-20.
> 
> Side Laterals. 4x10.
> 
> Face Pulls. 4x12-15.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows. 3x10.
> 
> Rear Laterals. 4x12.
> 
> Incline DB Curls. 3x10.
> 
> All went well. Trained well within myself, but still managed the stack x9 reps on the OHP and some decent weights on some of the other stuff. Stopped 2/3 reps before I would normally end a set, and feel no ill effects from the sension at the minute. I'll reserve judgement for a couple of hours before I relax


fingers crossed


----------



## Mingster

Back from my hospital referral with an all clear from the specialist The referral was for suspected mouth cancer, so getting a clean bill of health was something of a relief to the missus and myself I can tell you.

As we like to life on the edge, we celebrated by diving into the nearest bakers and demolishing 4 jumbo sausage rolls, 2 chicken bakes, a corned beef pasty, a Cornish pasty, 4 cheese sticks, and 4 yum-yums between us

There has been no adverse reaction to yesterdays workout so, if I continue to improve physically, and if I have no issues rising from my bloods and tests, I will be resuming both diet and training - minus chest work - from the beginning of next week.


----------



## MRSTRONG

very happy for you buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> very happy for you buddy :thumbup1:


Cheers pal. I'm pretty pleased myself

Off to the gym now to burn of those pasties


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Cheers pal. I'm pretty pleased myself
> 
> Off to the gym now to burn of those pasties


I`d let them sit there a little longer feeling rather content then probably have another pasty , i now really fancy a cheese and onion pasty with spaghetti hoops :lol:


----------



## jimmy26

Mingster said:


> Here's a bit of recent beard progress...
> 
> View attachment 159425


Another thumbs up for the beard I'm actually looking forward to mine going grey :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

jimmy26 said:


> Another thumbs up for the beard I'm actually looking forward to mine going grey :thumbup1:


I've impatiently been waiting for it to go completely grey lol. It's still quite black in places and in a certain light...



I'm thinking of dying it a silvery grey or an ice blue sometime soon, maybe for Halloween


----------



## Mingster

No ill-effects from yesterday's workout so back into the gym today...

Leg Extensions. 50 reps.

Machine Squats. 5x8-10. Weight pb x8 reps.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x8-15.

Standing DB Curls. 4x8-10.

Machine Calf Raises. 3x10. Supersetted with...

Lying Leg Curls. 3x10.

Session went well. Trained all on my lonesome and maintained a good pace throughout. Again, I didn't push myself to the limit but still shifted some respectable weights, and it's another step back towards full fitness. It may well be a good old while before I can train chest again, but I can still push on with other body parts and catch up with chest somewhere down the line.

Probably have a couple of cardio only days now and, hopefully, another session with the SM at the weekend.


----------



## i.am.ahab.

Thats it man,in for updates,

also vikings is filmed 40 min drive from where i live.Looking for info for when filming is on there again so i can go have a look.


----------



## Mingster

i.am.ahab. said:


> Thats it man,in for updates,
> 
> also vikings is filmed 40 min drive from where i live.Looking for info for when filming is on there again so i can go have a look.


Welcome mate.

I believe the filming of Vikings season 3 is going on at the present time. They were advertising for extras on their facebook site 10 days ago...


----------



## i.am.ahab.

Mingster said:


> Welcome mate.
> 
> I believe the filming of Vikings season 3 is going on at the present time. They were advertising for extras on their facebook site 10 days ago...


i seen that on their facebook,but i'm neither an archer,6 year old female twin,or 2 year old male twin lol..i was down to go to auditions for extra s in the summer but something came up that date and i couldnt go.

i might take a drive down soon and have a look,i'll try get some pics,even if its the lake opening where they used to live in season 1 or whatever,and stick them up here.


----------



## Mingster

i.am.ahab. said:


> i seen that on their facebook,but i'm neither an archer,6 year old female twin,or 2 year old male twin lol..i was down to go to auditions for extra s in the summer but something came up that date and i couldnt go.
> 
> i might take a drive down soon and have a look,i'll try get some pics,even if its the lake opening where they used to live in season 1 or whatever,and stick them up here.


No worries, although it may be worth your while starting a new Vikings thread with the pics as there are many fans of the show and general Viking enthusiasts on the forum who don't frequent this journal...


----------



## Muckshifter

Mingster said:


> Back from my hospital referral with an all clear from the specialist The referral was for suspected mouth cancer, so getting a clean bill of health was something of a relief to the missus and myself I can tell you.
> 
> As we like to life on the edge, we celebrated by diving into the nearest bakers and demolishing 4 jumbo sausage rolls, 2 chicken bakes, a corned beef pasty, a Cornish pasty, 4 cheese sticks, and 4 yum-yums between us
> 
> There has been no adverse reaction to yesterdays workout so, if I continue to improve physically, and if I have no issues rising from my bloods and tests, I will be resuming both diet and training - minus chest work - from the beginning of next week.


glad to hear that mate,so how much did the wife get out of all that


----------



## Mingster

Muckshifter said:


> glad to hear that mate,so how much did the wife get out of all that


I believe she had a sausage roll, a cheese stick and a yum-yum:whistling:


----------



## Muckshifter

Yip them pasties are too good to share


----------



## Adz

Good leg sesh mate, beard looks epic too


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Back from my hospital referral with an all clear from the specialist The referral was for suspected mouth cancer, so getting a clean bill of health was something of a relief to the missus and myself I can tell you.
> 
> As we like to life on the edge, we celebrated by diving into the nearest bakers and demolishing 4 jumbo sausage rolls, 2 chicken bakes, a corned beef pasty, a Cornish pasty, 4 cheese sticks, and 4 yum-yums between us
> 
> There has been no adverse reaction to yesterdays workout so, if I continue to improve physically, and if I have no issues rising from my bloods and tests, I will be resuming both diet and training - minus chest work - from the beginning of next week.


 :bounce:

after news like that any meal would have tasted great


----------



## 25434

Mingster.......I'm so very glad to hear this news....very glad indeed. I wish you many pies......and a few kisses and hugs! Errrmmm....from your wife of course, but if I ever met you I would be honour bound to hug you massively! :blush: heee heee.....only if your wife was present of course, all above board etc.....congratulations lovely Ming.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Mingster.......I'm so very glad to hear this news....very glad indeed. I wish you many pies......and a few kisses and hugs! Errrmmm....from your wife of course, but if I ever met you I would be honour bound to hug you massively! :blush: heee heee.....only if your wife was present of course, all above board etc.....congratulations lovely Ming.....


That's a hug date :bounce: :bounce: I'll be in touch:thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Glad you got the all clear mate! Valhalla will just have to wait!


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Back from my hospital referral with an all clear from the specialist The referral was for suspected mouth cancer, so getting a clean bill of health was something of a relief to the missus and myself I can tell you.
> 
> As we like to life on the edge, we celebrated by diving into the nearest bakers and demolishing 4 jumbo sausage rolls, 2 chicken bakes, a corned beef pasty, a Cornish pasty, 4 cheese sticks, and 4 yum-yums between us
> 
> There has been no adverse reaction to yesterdays workout so, if I continue to improve physically, and if I have no issues rising from my bloods and tests, I will be resuming both diet and training - minus chest work - from the beginning of next week.


Great news ! :thumb:


----------



## 39005

good news , get back in the gym and work those pies off now


----------



## Mingster

Into the gym after work today...

Leg Extensions. 50 reps.

Machine Squats. 4x10. 1x6.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x8-15.

Incline DB Curls. 4x10.

Machine Calf Raises. 3x10. Supersetted with...

Lying Leg Curls. 3x10.

Stretching.

A nice session. Upped the weight on everything except both Curl exercises. Diet is a little slack atm but I have lost a considerable amount of weight recently, and I will be back on track from Monday. Enjoy the remainder of the weekend folks:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Great news on the all clear mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434

aqualung said:


> good news , get back in the gym and work those pies off now


Pies? Did someone mention pies?  :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

30 minutes on the rowing machine after work today and a little bit of steady core work afterwards.

Back on track from tomorrow. The workouts with weights won't be changing much, limited as I am due to the costochondritis. I'll alternate between predominantly leg sessions and back and shoulder sessions with a bit of biceps thrown in. Chest and tricep work is pretty much off limits for the next few weeks.

Cardio sessions will be followed by core work and some hypers, box jumps and other assistance work.

Diet will return to the high fat/high protein and moderate to low carb approach that proved so successful for me leading up to the holiday. My diet has been much more relaxed for the past 6 weeks but - probably owing to illness, injury, and just plain good fortune - I haven't added any bodyfat as far as I can tell. Muscle mass is a little down, but that's nothing I can't put right over the next month or so. The plan is to stay fairly lean over the winter. Lets see how that works out


----------



## Mingster

Had a bit of a twinge in my chest today but went to the gym after work anyway...

Machine OHP. 6x10-15.

Side Laterals. 4x10.

Face Pulls. 4x12.

Low Pulley Rows. 4x10-15.

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x12. Supersetted with...

DB Curls. 4x10.

1 minute between sets. No rest between exercises. In and out with no apparent issues with chest. Maybe I should have skipped the session and maybe I did the right thing by training. Time will tell. I enjoyed the workout so I'm happy I have a long shift at work tomorrow so it will be an evening cardio session at best. All being well I will have another leg session on Wednesday.


----------



## Dan94

Great news on the all clear :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

No energy for cardio after work yesterday, but I made it to the gym today...

Leg Extensions. 50 reps. Warm up.

Machine Squats. 5x8-10. New 8 rep pb.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x8-12.

Incline DB Curls. 5x10.

Machine Calf Raises. 4x10. Supersetted with...

Lying Leg Curls. 4x12.

A good little session with some noticeable improvements on various exercises. Quite a few people in the gym tonight, but none of them were training legs lol, so no issues with the equipment. Will have to get some cardio in tomorrow after work, and will be back in the gym on Friday, all being well, for an upper body session.

I'm slowly pulling the diet back on track but the lure of carbs is strong:whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

new PB :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

Just seen the all clear,reat news mate,well pleased for you.....another Battle won,without the need to fight,or that is how i feel when such happens to me:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Been a little busy lately but managed to squeeze in my cardio yesterday. I have a session booked in with the Shield Maiden later on today.

Before that, I have a little modelling assignment this afternoon:whistling: I'll let you know more after the event lol...


----------



## 25434

Modelling assignment hey? You 'ainsome divil you.....  x


----------



## Mingster

Just found out that Amon Amarth are touring in January:beer: Will have to attend that little party

And to celebrate the title of this journal...


----------



## Mingster

A full on berserker-frenzied, high intensity session with the SM tonight...

Machine OHP. 7x9-15.

Side Laterals. 4x10. Supersetted with...

Face Pulls. 4x12-15.

Low Pulley Rows. 4x10-15.

Lat Pulldowns. 3x8-10.

Rear Laterals. 4x15-20. Extra Face Pulls after last set of these...

Standing DB Curls.

Incline DB Curls..

Pushed ourselves to the max tonight. I'm ready for bed already lol. Have to pop out for a few pints and something to eat with the eldest lad first. Mmmmm. Pub grub


----------



## andyhuggins

Enjoy the pub grub mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434

It's no coincidence that pub grub begins with P and so does the word Pie........

Just sayin'....heeheee....enjoy the evening dear Ming and a happy Friday hello to both you and Mrs Ming...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> It's no coincidence that pub grub begins with P and so does the word Pie........
> 
> Just sayin'....heeheee....enjoy the evening dear Ming and a happy Friday hello to both you and Mrs Ming...


Cheers hon.

Wishing you a fantastic weekend too. Lots of hugs and snuggles to you x.


----------



## Mingster

Cardio, core work, and some stretching today. Core work is somewhat limited due to my chest issue but you do what you can do. Quite tired today, but will rest up and eat well tonight and am planning another leg session tomorrow. More than likely I'll be training with the SM on Monday too, so will need to be well prepared and ready


----------



## 39005

i thought you were going to take a break for a week or 2 you old fart? , bloody old-uns never listen :tongue:


----------



## Mingster

aqualung said:


> i thought you were going to take a break for a week or 2 you old fart? , bloody old-uns never listen :tongue:


I don't think I actually said that Not out loud at least...


----------



## 39005

Mingster said:


> I don't think I actually said that Not out loud at least...


...mmm i must have dreamt it :tongue: , ok have a relaxing rowing session or something....


----------



## Enjoy1

Good beardage my wee monkey. 

Great news on your hospital result, so pleased for you and Mrs ming.

Also, well done on the bakery swoop.. That's the way to do it..lol, that's ma boy.


----------



## Mingster

An afternoon session today...

Leg Extensions. 50 reps. Warm up.

Machine Squats. 5x8-10. Upped the weight a little once again.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x8-15. Another weight increase.

Some very light Tricep work...

Machine Dips. 5x20.

Rope Pushdowns. 3x20. Fitted around and between...

Machine Calf Raises. 4x10. Supersetted with...

Lying Leg Curls. 4x8-15.

Upped the weights a little today. It's nice to see progress in this way but, as the machines are relatively new to me, progress isn't that remarkable tbf. Missed out biceps today as they should be getting trained tomorrow, and I fancied testing out my chest with a little tricep work. This went ok, but the weight used were so light I wonder if the effort was worth it lol. Nevertheless a nice little session and now I'm looking forward to a lazy evening doing as little as possible


----------



## Mingster

The SM couldn't make it today, and I was feeling a little tired, so settled for a deltoid destruction session...

Machine OHP. 6x12-15, Final set a multiple drop set.

Face Pulls. 5x15, Final set a multiple drop set.

Side Laterals. 4x15.

Machine Shrugs. 5x15.

DB Curl Triple Sets. Incline/Seated/Standing x8 reps. 3 triple sets.

Another good session. Feeling tired but well trained. Will be having a couple of days off the weights now, but will fit in some cardio/stretching/core work on one of those days.


----------



## 25434

Ming? Please may I ask a question?

Why do you do face pulls second? I thought they were a warm up thing. I've been doing them first to warm my delts up, then cracking on with the OHps etc. hope u don't mind me asking. Thank you if u have time.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ming? Please may I ask a question?
> 
> Why do you do face pulls second? I thought they were a warm up thing. I've been doing them first to warm my delts up, then cracking on with the OHps etc. hope u don't mind me asking. Thank you if u have time.


I do the OHP first because it is the heaviest lift. Primarily this exercise works the front delts.

I follow these with the face pulls because they work the rear delts and this balances out the first exercise.

I complete the set with side laterals for the middle deltoid. Doing things this way has a certain balance and minimises, imo, the chances of rotator cuff issues. I always do a rotator cuff warm up before any session that involves any sort of press or shoulder work. In addition, I progressively increase weight with every set of the first two exercises to further warm up before hitting my maximum weights. By the time I get to the side laterals I'm sufficiently warmed up to use the same weight on all sets.

I don't look at the face pulls as a warm up, rather as my primary mass building/shaping exercise for the rear delts.


----------



## 25434

Thank you very much for that answer. You are right, I didn't think of it like that. I will adjust my workout I think. Thanks again, much appreciated. Xx


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Thank you very much for that answer. You are right, I didn't think of it like that. I will adjust my workout I think. Thanks again, much appreciated. Xx


Two or three years ago my front delts dwarfed my side delts and, especially, my rear delts. Since that time I've shifted my training to target these lagging areas. Now, I feel I have got my shoulder development balanced, so try to give all three deltoid heads equal attention.

Normally I wouldn't bother with the OHP for the front delts and would rely on chest presses to hit that area. ATM however, I can't train chest because of my injury, so I've brought the OHP back to cover this shortfall.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Two or three years ago my front delts dwarfed my side delts and, especially, my rear delts. Since that time I've shifted my training to target these lagging areas. Now, I feel I have got my shoulder development balanced, so try to give all three deltoid heads equal attention.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't bother with the OHP for the front delts and would rely on chest presses to hit that area. ATM however, I can't train chest because of my injury, so I've brought the OHP back to cover this shortfall.


I was reading on t'internet how that can happen too.....I try to work on my side and top bits, but I was told to do rear ones more so I didnt get out of balance etc. not that I look as if I train that hard, but nice to know underneath I'm well defined, :laugh: somewhere....I'm well defined....honest.....gulp. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> I do the OHP first because it is the heaviest lift. Primarily this exercise works the front delts.
> 
> I follow these with the face pulls because they work the rear delts and this balances out the first exercise.
> 
> I complete the set with side laterals for the middle deltoid. Doing things this way has a certain balance and minimises, imo, the chances of rotator cuff issues. I always do a rotator cuff warm up before any session that involves any sort of press or shoulder work. In addition, I progressively increase weight with every set of the first two exercises to further warm up before hitting my maximum weights. By the time I get to the side laterals I'm sufficiently warmed up to use the same weight on all sets.
> 
> I don't look at the face pulls as a warm up, rather as my primary mass building/shaping exercise for the rear delts.


I've been doing face pulls thinking they were primarily a rhomboid exercise. Am I wrong?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've been doing face pulls thinking they were primarily a rhomboid exercise. Am I wrong?


Rear Delts ands Rhomboids are the main muscles worked mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Rear Delts ands Rhomboids are the main muscles worked mate:thumbup1:


phew


----------



## Mingster

Our Amon Amarth tickets were picked up yesterday

The full line up is...Amon Amarth, Huntress, and Savage Messiah. A nice little line up I must say. Huntress in particular have interesting qualities...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Our Amon Amarth tickets were picked up yesterday
> 
> The full line up is...Amon Amarth, Huntress, and Savage Messiah. A nice little line up I must say. Huntress in particular have interesting qualities...


She'll catch a chill going out like that :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Cardio only after work tonight. Feeling very tired today, I think my CPAP mask may be on the blink. Might have a go at tweaking it a little. If all goes as planned at work tomorrow I should have time for a Leg session afterwards.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Rear Delts ands Rhomboids are the main muscles worked mate:thumbup1:


And a really good pec balance/anti impingement exercise imo


----------



## Mingster

A brutal session with the SM yesterday...

Leg Extensions. 50 reps. Warm Up.

Machine Squats. 5x8-10. New weight pb.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x8-15.

DB Triple Sets. 4x8/8/8/ Incline/Seated/Standing. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 4x20.

Giant set...

Machine Calf Raises. 4x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 4x10-15.

Leg Extensions. 4x20.

A huge effort session today and a lot of hobbling about was done by all. Absolutely wasted afterwards. Sadly I'm sitting here at half past midnight with severe pain in my mouth as it seems my abscess issue has flared up again. Here's hoping I can get into the dentists for an emergency extraction tomorrow...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> A brutal session with the SM yesterday...
> 
> Leg Extensions. 50 reps. Warm Up.
> 
> Machine Squats. 5x8-10. New weight pb.
> 
> Horizontal Leg Press. 4x8-15.
> 
> DB Triple Sets. 4x8/8/8/ Incline/Seated/Standing. Supersetted with...
> 
> Rope Pushdowns. 4x20.
> 
> Giant set...
> 
> Machine Calf Raises. 4x10.
> 
> Lying Leg Curls. 4x10-15.
> 
> Leg Extensions. 4x20.
> 
> A huge effort session today and a lot of hobbling about was done by all. Absolutely wasted afterwards. Sadly I'm sitting here at half past midnight with severe pain in my mout as it seems my abscess issue has flared up again. Here's hoping I can get into the dentists for an emergency extraction tomorrow...


hope your feeling better today and that your dentist can sort you out once and for all


----------



## Greshie

50 rep leg extensions warm up ....... oooph!

Hope you get to see the dentist asap!


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope your feeling better today and that your dentist can sort you out once and for all





Greshie said:


> 50 rep leg extensions warm up ....... oooph!
> 
> Hope you get to see the dentist asap!


Cheers guys. I have an emergency appointment at 11 o'clock. It's not my regular dentist but is a lot closer to home. If I'm impressed it may well be time for a change.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys. I have an emergency appointment at 11 o'clock. It's not my regular dentist but is a lot closer to home. If I'm impressed it may well be time for a change.


Oh lawwwd! I feel your pain Ming....I'm trying to get a crown fitted and I've had to go back to the dentist four times so far!!!!....for a couple of weeks I was on painkillers every four hours it was so bad....and the bill is hurting even worse than the crown.....really hurting....lol.

Hope you get it sorted. Have a good weekend. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

ouch. hope you got your gnashers sorted Ming.


----------



## Mingster

Had an extraction yesterday which has largely dealt with the pain...Until the next time:no: Took a bit of wresting to get the bugger out and my face is a little swollen from the experience. Still, at least I don't feel like crying with the pain any more. Had a food and training free day yesterday, and will be resting up again today apart from work. Hopefully I'll get a session in on Sunday evening if all goes well.

Thanks for the good wishes guys. Much appreciated:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

And especially for that beautiful lady @Flubs...



Meatballs, pasta and........PIES!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> And especially for that beautiful lady @[Redacted]...
> 
> View attachment 160636
> 
> 
> Meatballs, pasta and........PIES!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


PIIIIIIIIIiIIIEEeEeEEeEEeEeEsSSSSSSSSS!! :clap:  . Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh..........Ming....how do I luv thee, like a summers day........ 

Hahaha........

Mrs Ming.....just in case...I don't luv him really....but I doooooooo.....heeehee....very platonically of course.......in an Internet sorta fashion....errmmm....I now feel like a stalker.....I'm not though...100% numpty though....oh yes...oh! I mean I'm ....I'm.....errrmmm...ok...numpty it is...:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> PIIIIIIIIIiIIIEEeEeEEeEEeEeEsSSSSSSSSS!! :clap:  . Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh..........Ming....how do I luv thee, like a summers day........
> 
> Hahaha........
> 
> Mrs Ming.....just in case...I don't luv him really....but I doooooooo.....heeehee....very platonically of course.......in an Internet sorta fashion....errmmm....I now feel like a stalker.....I'm not though...100% numpty though....oh yes...oh! I mean I'm ....I'm.....errrmmm...ok...numpty it is...:laugh:


When we have our hug date we'll have pies and gummi bears too

I know how to spoil a lady x


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> When we have our hug date we'll have pies and gummi bears too
> 
> I know how to spoil a lady x


Yes, yes, yeeeeeeeeeeeasssssssssssssss.......... :bounce:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> And especially for that beautiful lady @Flubs...
> 
> View attachment 160636
> 
> 
> Meatballs, pasta and........PIES!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


And that's just your starter!


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym tonight...

Machine OHP. 6x12-15.

Face Pulls. 5x15. Supersetted with...

Side Laterals. 5x15.

Machine Shrugs. 5x15.

Incline DB Curls. 5x12-15.

Nice little session to get back into the swing of things. Not overdoing the intensity, but keeping rest periods to a minimum and getting the most from each and every rep. Still struggling to get much food down atm as my jaw and face are still pretty swollen but things are gradually improving. Had quite a few comments from others tonight complimenting my condition which is nice considering the way my training has been affected by injury and illness. Will try and get the SM to take a couple of pics next week sometime.

I've seen a couple of takes from my 'modelling' session last week lol. Non-physique pics I hasten to add. May stick one up for laughs when I get my hands on a couple of finished copies.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Get them up here. I need something to put on the mantlepiece to keep the kids away from the fire.


----------



## Mingster

A session with the Shield Maiden tonight...

Leg Extensions. 50 reps. Warm Up.

Machine Squats. 5x6-10. 6 rep pb.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x8-15.

Incline/Seated/Standing DB Curl triple sets x4.

Giant Set...

Machine Calf Raises. 4x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 4x10-15.

Leg Extensions. 4x12-20.

Another brutal session. The SM and I certainly bring out the best, and worse, in each other gym-wise. Great stuff. Really enjoyed myself


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> A session with the Shield Maiden tonight...
> 
> Leg Extensions. 50 reps. Warm Up.
> 
> Machine Squats. 5x6-10. 6 rep pb.
> 
> Horizontal Leg Press. 4x8-15.
> 
> Incline/Seated/Standing DB Curl triple sets x4.
> 
> Giant Set...
> 
> Machine Calf Raises. 4x10.
> 
> Lying Leg Curls. 4x10-15.
> 
> Leg Extensions. 4x12-20.
> 
> Another brutal session. The SM and I certainly bring out the best, and worse, in each other gym-wise. Great stuff. Really enjoyed myself


Nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> A session with the Shield Maiden tonight...
> 
> Leg Extensions. 50 reps. Warm Up.
> 
> Machine Squats. 5x6-10. 6 rep pb.
> 
> Horizontal Leg Press. 4x8-15.
> 
> Incline/Seated/Standing DB Curl triple sets x4.
> 
> Giant Set...
> 
> Machine Calf Raises. 4x10.
> 
> Lying Leg Curls. 4x10-15.
> 
> Leg Extensions. 4x12-20.
> 
> Another brutal session. The SM and I certainly bring out the best, and worse, in each other gym-wise. Great stuff. Really enjoyed myself


Good session as always


----------



## Mingster

Solo session this evening...

R/C Warm Up.

Machine OHP. 7x10-20.

Face Pulls. 4x15.

Side Laterals. 4x12. Last set a multiple dr4op set.

Low Pulley Rows. 4x8-12.

Chins. 4x8.

Rope Pushdowns. 3x20. Supersetted with...

Standing DB Curls. 3x8-12.

Trained on my lonesome tonight. Another good session although I'm very tired now. Just as well I'm planning on having a couple of days rest from the weights with my next session scheduled for Sunday.

Off out for a few beers with some mates tomorrow afternoon. It will be my first booze up in 18 months lol. I doubt I'll be doing any cardio on Saturday


----------



## 25434

"Like".......lol.for the session.

You deserve to go out and gave a few beers. I bet you.l fel a bit sloshed quicker if you haven't had a session for a while. Have a good little rest too.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> "Like".......lol.for the session.
> 
> You deserve to go out and gave a few beers. I bet you.l fel a bit sloshed quicker if you haven't had a session for a while. Have a good little rest too.


Pies, hugs and beers Sounds like a plan...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Solo session this evening...
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Machine OHP. 7x10-20.
> 
> Face Pulls. 4x15.
> 
> Side Laterals. 4x12. Last set a multiple dr4op set.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows. 4x8-12.
> 
> Chins. 4x8.
> 
> Rope Pushdowns. 3x20. Supersetted with...
> 
> Standing DB Curls. 3x8-12.
> 
> Trained on my lonesome tonight. Another good session although I'm very tired now. Just as well I'm planning on having a couple of days rest from the weights with my next session scheduled for Sunday.
> 
> Off out for a few beers with some mates tomorrow afternoon. It will be my first booze up in 18 months lol. I doubt I'll be doing any cardio on Saturday


I cant like, so have a rep instead :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I cant like, so have a rep instead :thumbup1:


Oh blimeeeeeeee!!! I tried to copy BBs idea and it said I couldn't give a rep again...but...but....I ain't given you one as yet so not sure what's happening....:laugh::laugh: pft...it's all going a bit Pete tong...lololol...

"Like".


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Solo session this evening...
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Machine OHP. 7x10-20.
> 
> Face Pulls. 4x15.
> 
> Side Laterals. 4x12. Last set a multiple dr4op set.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows. 4x8-12.
> 
> Chins. 4x8.
> 
> Rope Pushdowns. 3x20. Supersetted with...
> 
> Standing DB Curls. 3x8-12.
> 
> Trained on my lonesome tonight. Another good session although I'm very tired now. Just as well I'm planning on having a couple of days rest from the weights with my next session scheduled for Sunday.
> 
> Off out for a few beers with some mates tomorrow afternoon. It will be my first booze up in 18 months lol. I doubt I'll be doing any cardio on Saturday


like!


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> "Like".......lol.for the session.
> 
> You deserve to go out and gave a few beers. I bet you.l fel a bit sloshed quicker if you haven't had a session for a while. Have a good little rest too.





BestBefore1989 said:


> I cant like, so have a rep instead :thumbup1:





Flubs said:


> Oh blimeeeeeeee!!! I tried to copy BBs idea and it said I couldn't give a rep again...but...but....I ain't given you one as yet so not sure what's happening....:laugh::laugh: pft...it's all going a bit Pete tong...lololol...
> 
> "Like".





Dirk McQuickly said:


> like!


Thanks guys:thumbup1: The lack of likes does make communication on here a little difficult, especially for the strong, silent types like myself:whistling: 

Not sure how this new system will work tbh...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I have just used my first new like.


----------



## Mingster

Still suffering a bit from my Halloween booze-up, but back into the gym today...

Leg Extensions. 50 rep warm up.

Machine Squats. 5x8-10. With a 20 rep set to finish.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x10-15.

Incline DB Curls. 4x12-15. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 4x20.

Giat Set x3...

Machine Calf Raises. 3x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 3x15.

Leg Extensions. 3x15-20.

A little less weight used today but a few more reps to compensate. Diets been poor this week end but should get back on track as I start a week of night shifts tomorrow. We'll have to wait and see as to training sessions for this week. Will try to keep things going as much as possible.


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I have just used my first new like.


Me too I guess we won't be able to tell who has liked and disliked our posts with this new system...

To everybody who's journal I follow please assume some of your likes are from me lol...

Edit: Ah, I see. You have to check notifications...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sent and received my first likes of the new system :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Ullo lovely Ming....you firing on all cylinders yet? I'm still gittin' a big disonbobulated with the likes system, lol....when press like the unlike thing comes up, which makes me think I've u liked you which I wouldn't do, cos apart from hearing you utterly, lol...I'm far too polite...hahaa....

Have a good week. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo lovely Ming....you firing on all cylinders yet? I'm still gittin' a big disonbobulated with the likes system, lol....when press like the unlike thing comes up, which makes me think I've u liked you which I wouldn't do, cos apart from hearing you utterly, lol...I'm far too polite...hahaa....
> 
> Have a good week. X


On night shift this week hon, so struggling to sleep during the day as usual. Hope you have a great week too xx.

Managed a little Shoulder workout this morning...

Machine OHP. 5x10-15. Last set a multiple drop set.

Face Pulls. 4x15.

Side Laterals. 4x15.

PWO cup of tea now, then off to bed


----------



## 25434

Oh crikey! Nooooowwwwwww I remember.....I worked my delts tonight and all through my workout I kept thinking I'd missed something....and in the end I just gave up......and reading your journal I just saw what it was....the faaaaaaaaaace pulls! Doh and double doh and plop! Humph...... :cursing:

Next time.....next time.....I luv doing them too.....ah well......

Nights shifts are poop aren't they? I used to do 15 hour night shifts, 2 days, 4 nights, 2 off.......my head was all over the place, lol....

Some say I never really recovered? :laugh::laugh: Hope u get your beauty sleep back at some point Ming..


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Oh crikey! Nooooowwwwwww I remember.....I worked my delts tonight and all through my workout I kept thinking I'd missed something....and in the end I just gave up......and reading your journal I just saw what it was....the faaaaaaaaaace pulls! Doh and double doh and plop! Humph...... :cursing:
> 
> Next time.....next time.....I luv doing them too.....ah well......
> 
> Nights shifts are poop aren't they? I used to do 15 hour night shifts, 2 days, 4 nights, 2 off.......my head was all over the place, lol....
> 
> Some say I never really recovered? :laugh::laugh: Hope u get your beauty sleep back at some point Ming..


Cheers hon x.

I'm sure there's a witty comment to make, something to do with face pulls and beauty sleep, but I'm just too tired to think of it

Todays abridged session was...

Chins. 5x10.

Low Rows. 3x8-12.

Lower Back Machine. 3x10.

Machine Crunches. 3x10.

Incline DB Curls. 4x10-15.

Cup of tea once more, and off to bed.


----------



## Mingster

Trained legs early this morning whilst the rest of the world slept...

Leg Extensions. 7x15-25.

Seated Leg Press. 7x10.

Looks a simple session but I built up to some heavy weights and I've certainly felt the effects during the day. Can't wait to get these night shifts behind me, but have been pleased to get some training in and, hopefully, I will be back into the normal swing of things next week.


----------



## 25434

Yayyyeeeee....go ingested, go Mingster, go Ming go Ming go Mingster!.....

Oh boy my fingers got in a right ole twiddle typing that...heee...I've got man flu so haven't done gym since Thursday...flattened and full of bleuuurrrggghhhh snot. Can't wait to get back to gym next week fingers crossed. BOth of us back on track...... 

Have a good weekend.. :beer:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Yayyyeeeee....go ingested, go Mingster, go Ming go Ming go Mingster!.....
> 
> Oh boy my fingers got in a right ole twiddle typing that...heee...I've got man flu so haven't done gym since Thursday...flattened and full of bleuuurrrggghhhh snot. Can't wait to get back to gym next week fingers crossed. BOth of us back on track......
> 
> Have a good weekend.. :beer:


Cheers hon:thumbup1:

Get yourself tucked up in bed with a wooly hat and socks on. Add a medicinal hot toddy and a large packet of gummi bears for energy, and you'll soon be fighting fit We'll be hitting the gym and the pies next week never fear. Big hugs x.


----------



## Mingster

Last night shift done and dusted and last mini session in the gym...

Machine OHP. 6x10-15.

Face Pulls. 4x15.

Side Laterals. 4x15.

I've done pretty well in managing 4 weights sessions amidst my 7 night shifts; a much more productive week than usual whilst on nights. Aiming on getting things back on track with regular gym sessions starting tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Well, I've had so much to do today it appears life has got in the way of my planned workout. I'm off to Manchester tomorrow to catch Eluveitie, Arkona, and Skálmöld live so my next session will probably not be until the weekend. Could do with a wee rest tbh, and it will give my bodyclock a chance to stabilize

Here's a taster of the Manchester show


----------



## Mingster

Here's a quick pic of my current condition. Gone downhill a bit since my holidays lol, but if I can maintain around this level over the winter it will leave me within striking distance for the New Year...

View attachment 161316


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Here's a quick pic of my current condition. Gone downhill a bit since my holidays lol, but if I can maintain around this level over the winter it will leave me within striking distance for the New Year...
> 
> View attachment 161316


Looking good mate!


----------



## 25434

Blimming 'eck Ming......for someone out of condition you look purrrrretty good mister! 

Silentlysweepsawaytorundowngymimmediatelyforextraworkout.....hehe...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good shape, Ming


----------



## Mingster

Back from my trip tp Manchester and a great time was had by all. Even the missus enjoyed herself; it was the first time she had been to an event like this

Skálmöld were much better than I expected, Arkona were absolutely awesome; Eluveitie were ok - not my cup of tea tbh, as expected.

Here's a phone clip of Skálmöld from a couple of days earlier to give you an idea...


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym this evening...

Machine OHP. 6x15.

Face Pulls. 4x12.

Side Laterals. 4x12.

Flat Flyes. 3x15.

Incline DB Curls. 3x12. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 3x15.

I did some chest work - flyes - for the first time since my injury. TBH the injury shows little sign of clearing up; some days it's ok, on others it's quite painful, and there seems no rhyme or reason to it all. I've decided to throw in a couple of sets to see how I react. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Back from my trip tp Manchester and a great time was had by all. Even the missus enjoyed herself; it was the first time she had been to an event like this
> 
> Skálmöld were much better than I expected, Arkona were absolutely awesome; Eluveitie were ok - not my cup of tea tbh, as expected.
> 
> Here's a phone clip of Skálmöld from a couple of days earlier to give you an idea...


good grief


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good grief


There was some serious beardage on display. I have a long way to go...

In contrast I am taking the missus to see Riverdance this afternoon in Sunderland


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> There was some serious beardage on display. I have a long way to go...
> 
> In contrast I am taking the missus to see Riverdance this afternoon in Sunderland


there's always a price to pay


----------



## Mingster

Riverdance was very good, very similar, in many respects, to our mid-week gig. There has been a paucity of live footage from the Manchester show, but here's a clip from the Dublin event two days later which sums Arkona up nicely. The best opening song to any gig, anywhere imo


----------



## Mingster

A leg session this evening...

Leg Extensions. 50 reps. Warm Up.

Machine Squats. 5x10.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x12-15.

Giant Set...

Machine Calf Raises. 3x10.

Lying Leg Curl. 3x15.

Leg Extensions. 3x20.

A decent enough session and I'm pretty strong atm which is nice. Overall, however, I'm feeling a little subdued this evening. Might have to partake in a Jack Daniels or two...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> A leg session this evening...
> 
> Leg Extensions. 50 reps. Warm Up.
> 
> Machine Squats. 5x10.
> 
> Horizontal Leg Press. 4x12-15.
> 
> Giant Set...
> 
> Machine Calf Raises. 3x10.
> 
> Lying Leg Curl. 3x15.
> 
> Leg Extensions. 3x20.
> 
> A decent enough session and I'm pretty strong atm which is nice. Overall, however, I'm feeling a little subdued this evening. Might have to partake in a Jack Daniels or two...


a little of what you fancy.......

:beer:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> a little of what you fancy.......
> 
> :beer:


HaHa. Now that would get me into trouble lol:whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Where was the gig at in gods own city ming ?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Where was the gig at in gods own city ming ?


Here mate...

Sound Control Manchester | Club, Bar and Live Music Venue


----------



## Rob68

Ah right i know that place


----------



## 25434

just swooshing in to say ullo.......ullo....hurrr hurrr.....

Hope you are ok ....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> just swooshing in to say ullo.......ullo....hurrr hurrr.....
> 
> Hope you are ok ....


Yes hon. I'm fine. Hope your poorliness is easing x...


----------



## Mingster

A session with the SM this evening...

Low Pulley Rows. 5x12-15.

Chins. 4x10.

Face Pulls. 3x15.

Cable Crossovers. 3x15.

Reverse Pec Deck. 3x20.

Standing DB Curls. 3x10. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 3x20.

I wasn't due a session today, but the SM sent out a summons and what was I to do but obey?

A really tough, intense session it was too. Just what I needed to clear my head which has been a bit bogged down with maudlin thoughts of late. We have a leg session planned for tomorrow afternoon so, hopefully, that will complete my recovery. Really getting into my training atm, and I'm going to be setting myself some pretty ambitious targets over the next few months


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> A session with the SM this evening...
> 
> Low Pulley Rows. 5x12-15.
> 
> Chins. 4x10.
> 
> Face Pulls. 3x15.
> 
> Cable Crossovers. 3x15.
> 
> Reverse Pec Deck. 3x20.
> 
> Standing DB Curls. 3x10. Supersetted with...
> 
> Rope Pushdowns. 3x20.
> 
> I wasn't due a session today, but the SM sent out a summons and what was I to do but obey?
> 
> A really tough, intense session it was too. Just what I needed to clear my head which has been a bit bogged down with maudlin thoughts of late. We have a leg session planned for tomorrow afternoon so, hopefully, that will complete my recovery. Really getting into my training atm, and I'm going to be setting myself some pretty ambitious targets over the next few months


"The greater danger for most of us lies not in setting our aim too high and falling short; but in setting our aim too low, and achieving our mark."

Michelangelo


----------



## Mingster

Legs today...

Leg Extensions. 50 rep. Warn up.

Machine Squats. 5x10.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x10-15.

Incline DB Curl Tri Sets. 3x8/8/8.

Triple Set...

Machine Calf Raise. 3x10.

Lying Leg Curl. 3x12-15.

Leg Extension. 3x20.

A great session, again with the SM, but felt exceedingly ill afterwards and had to spend an hour in McD's afterwards drinking lattes lol. Have shepherds pie and cheesecake lined up for this evening, and hopefully a good nights sleep to follow. I have 8 consecutive days at work starting tomorrow so sessions will be in the evening where possible.


----------



## 25434

Shepherds pie and cheesecake...yummmmeeeeeeeeee.......I made a chicken stew with pearl barley and it was yummy...the only trouble was I started to make it after doing a back session at the gym and I nearly chewed my arm off in hunger whilst waiting for it to cook! Heehee...

Hey Ming....I like the fact the SM drags you out to the gym for a session. What a great gal!   sleep well.


----------



## Mingster

An Upper body session tonight...

Machine OHP. 6x15.

Face Pulls. 4x15.

Side Laterals. 4x15.

Low Pulley Rows. 4x15.

Cable Crossovers. 4x15.

Incline DB Curls. 4x10-12.

The third session this week with the SM and things starting to get into gear nicely. On the plus side, I have had no negative reaction to my tentative training of chest. On the negative, my left elbow is giving me some gyp: I originally injured this doing chins a good while back and I think I have aggravated the injury, again doing chins in my last Upper session. There's a moral there somewhere.

I've been very tired lately and it's down to the fact that I have been neglecting to wear my sleep apnea oxygen mask. This began when my face was swollen due to my gum abscesses and I really should have returned to wearing it sooner. It will be making a return tonight.

Have a great weekend one and all:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I go through spells of not wearing mine.

For me its linked to whether or not my wife has been smoking in the bedroom.


----------



## andyhuggins

Have a great weekend mate :cool2:


----------



## Mingster

Lower session this evening.

Leg Extensions. 6x15-30.

Machine Calf Raises. 5x10. Supersetted with...

Lying Leg Curls. 5x12.

Front Squats. 3x20.

Incline DB Curls Triple Set. 3x8/8/8. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 3x20.

First solo session in a while and I decided to mix things up a little. Went heavier on the Extensions and the Raises, and brought in some high rep Squat work when my legs were already spent. They were a killer. Chucked a wee bit of arms in at the end which is my wont these days and job done. Really feel well trained now so I'm looking forward to some food and a couple of hours with my feet up


----------



## Mingster

Tonight was an Upper session...

Low Pulley Rows. 6x10-15.

Pullovers. 4x10.

Face Pulls. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Side Laterals. 3x15.

Cable Crossovers. 3x15.

DB Curls. 3x20/15/12. Supersetted with...

Cable Pushdowns. 3x20/15/12.

Another solo session in which I maintained a high training intensity throughout, despite the fact that the gym was much more populated than usual. Two more shifts at work before I get a little break and, the way things stand, I have a pretty clear training window for the next two weeks or so.

At least until the missus produces her 'jobs that need doing' list of course...


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Tonight was an Upper session
> 
> At least until the missus produces her 'jobs that need doing' list of course...


That my dearest Mingster is an inevitable thing......the "to do list". :laugh: girdest thou loins and stride forth with fortitude and joy at the tasks presented.....hurrr hurrr......


----------



## Mingster

Lower session this afternoon...

Leg Extensions. 6x20-30.

Machine Calf Raises. 4x10. Supersetted with...

Lying Leg Curls. 4x12-15.

Horizontal Leg Press. 4x10-20.

Finished off with a tri-set...

Dip Machine. 1x50.

Hammer Curls. 1x30.

Rope Pushdowns. 1x30.

First Lower session in memory without any form of squat but, boy, I did some reps in this workout. Another solo session - the SM is unavailable until next week it seems - and another high intensity effort. I saw a couple of guys for the first time in a year or so and they said I looked like I'd added considerable mass. Considering I've lost at least 2 stone in this time I'm taking that as a compliment

Off for the weekend now and I intend to enjoy myself. Hope you all do too:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Not the greatest quality picture in the world, but @Greshie did say he wouldn't rest until he saw my beard in a plait lol...

View attachment 162166


----------



## MRSTRONG

Nice length


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Not the greatest quality picture in the world, but @Greshie did say he wouldn't rest until he saw my beard in a plait lol...
> 
> View attachment 162166


Looking very Viking there Ming!


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> Nice length


It's a year to the week since I started growing it as it happens. It's grown just under 7 inches in that period lol...



Greshie said:


> Looking very Viking there Ming!


----------



## 25434

Ullo ullo ulloooooooooooooo.........what a fab beard....  . how very dashing....

Have a great weekend with the SM. 

Any.....any......errrmmm...pies on the forefront at all? Just checking.....in case.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo ullo ulloooooooooooooo.........what a fab beard....  . how very dashing....
> 
> Have a great weekend with the SM.
> 
> Any.....any......errrmmm...pies on the forefront at all? Just checking.....in case.....


No pies atm but the weekend is young... 

The Shield Maiden is my training partner; she's not the missus The missus would have a wry smile at that lol.

Had a day off training yesterday, and will probably have another today. Will be popping over to visit my parents, and doing the first in a series of shops to get provisions in for December - all the usual stuff, with the addition of savories, cakes and deliciously wrong buffet-style food for over the Christmas period. We're both working most of Christmas so the plan is to have a perpetually refilling table of munchies to work our way through without the need for constant cooking. Not the best for the diet, but, quite frankly, who cares?

Normal service will be resumed after New Year.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> No pies atm but the weekend is young...
> 
> The Shield Maiden is my training partner; she's not the missus The missus would have a wry smile at that lol.
> 
> .


Oop! I'm terribly sorry Ming....I thought SM was your wife who you trained with. I'm such a loopy nutbrAin. Soooo sorry......but...but in my defence? I've been a regular loopy nutbrAin in everyone's journal so at least I'm consistent? :tongue:

Sorry Mrs Ming if you read my comment. I need to take more heed of things I know, but prolly won't......

Have fun buying in all the xmas munchies...xx. And sorry again.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Oop! I'm terribly sorry Ming....I thought SM was your wife who you trained with. I'm such a loopy nutbrAin. Soooo sorry......but...but in my defence? I've been a regular loopy nutbrAin in everyone's journal so at least I'm consistent? :tongue:
> 
> Sorry Mrs Ming if you read my comment. I need to take more heed of things I know, but prolly won't......
> 
> Have fun buying in all the xmas munchies...xx. And sorry again.....


No sorry's required from you, Flubs. But I will have an extra hug in compensation one day


----------



## Mingster

An Upper session today, prioritising shoulders...

Machine OHP. 6x15-20.

Face Pulls. 4x15.

Low Pulley Rows. 4x10.

Side Laterals. 4x20.

Cable Crossovers. 4x15.

DB Curls. 4x8. Supersetted with...

Pushdowns. 4x12. No rest between exercises, so 8 sets straight off...

Incline DB Curls. 3x10-15.

Cracking session tonight which was a bit of a surprise as my pre work out meal consisted of an Aberdeen Angus cheeseburger with onion rings, and a packet of freshly made doughnuts at a Christmas fayre

Upped the weight and dropped the reps a little as I felt strong today. I shuffled a couple of exercises about to protect my injured elbow which, I must say, is giving me some concern. Saying that, my chest is much better and, although I have no plans to train my chest full bore, I'm finding a few sets twice a week is no problem at all. I'm still doing regular core work but my cardio has gone out the window lately, and probably won't be resumed until after Christmas. I'm keeping a close eye on my weight which, at the moment, is remaining remarkably stable so one may anticipate a wee bit over-indulgence across the festive period


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> An Upper session today, prioritising shoulders...
> 
> Machine OHP. 6x15-20.
> 
> Face Pulls. 4x15.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows. 4x10.
> 
> Side Laterals. 4x20.
> 
> Cable Crossovers. 4x15.
> 
> DB Curls. 4x8. Supersetted with...
> 
> Pushdowns. 4x12. No rest between exercises, so 8 sets straight off...
> 
> Incline DB Curls. 3x10-15.
> 
> Cracking session tonight which was a bit of a surprise as my pre work out meal consisted of an Aberdeen Angus cheeseburger with onion rings, and a packet of freshly made doughnuts at a Christmas fayre
> 
> Upped the weight and dropped the reps a little as I felt strong today. I shuffled a couple of exercises about to protect my injured elbow which, I must say, is giving me some concern. Saying that, my chest is much better and, although I have no plans to train my chest full bore, I'm finding a few sets twice a week is no problem at all. I'm still doing regular core work but my cardio has gone out the window lately, and probably won't be resumed until after Christmas. I'm keeping a close eye on my weight which, at the moment, is remaining remarkably stable so one *may anticipate a wee bit over-indulgence across the festive period*


nothing succeeds like excess


----------



## Mingster

A hugely enjoyable Lower workout this evening...

Leg Extensions. 10x10-30.

Machine Calf Raises. 5x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 5x8-15.

Paused Squats. 5x5. 3 second pause in the hole...

Incline DB Curls. 4x10-15.

A bit of a crazy session tonight. I felt very strong for the second successive workout so kept adding things in and throwing extra stuff at myself as I went on. I normally do 7 sets of Extensions but added another 3 max sets tonight, doing 4x10 when 1x15 was my previous best. Added weight to the Calf Raises and the Leg Curls, and finished off with Paused Squats simply because it seemed an outrageous thing to do. In addition I supersetted the last 3 sets of everything with the following exercise in a way that would be too random to express clearly when logging the workout lol...

I added the Curls just to have something to do whilst waiting for the next set of Squats. As I say, a crazy session; but I feel strong, and I feel good, and I enjoyed every minute:thumbup1:

Pizza and Scotch Eggs to come...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Nice :thumb:

I don't know what I envy more, your strength or your metabolism


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice :thumb:
> 
> I don't know what I envy more, your strength or your metabolism


HaHa. My diet hasn't been the best since my holiday I must say. Having said that I've only added 2kg in that time. I'm starting to feel a little guilty now and will be nailing it down hard once again after the festive period. I know that's not very encouraging for you mate but, ime, once you get down to somewhere near your desired weight it will get easier to stay there, or to return to that level if you creep up a few pounds. The more muscle % in your body composition the more fat you burn.


----------



## Mingster

Upper session this afternoon...

Low Pulley Rows. 7x10.

Machine Pullovers. 5x12-15.

Face Pulls. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Reverse Pec Deck. 3x15.

DB Curls Triple Set. Incline/Seated/Standing 8/8/8x3 sets.

Rope Pushdowns. 3x15.

Another good session. Added a bit to the Low Rows whilst focusing on intensity with everything else. I got so intense in fact, that I completely forgot to do my 3 sets of chest work lol. To compensate I got some serious arm pumpage from the triple sets, so much so that I was reduced to using the 7.5kg bells for the final set. No side delt work was attempted today as my dodgy elbow has been playing up, most likely due to the serious amounts of DIY that the missus has piled on my plate...

And speaking of plates...After the indulgences in my diet of late I have significantly reduced my calories over the past two days and am now safely back on track


----------



## Mingster

I have a lot planned for tomorrow so I thought it wise to squeeze in an extra Lower session this evening...

Leg Extensions. 10x12-30.

Machine Calf Raises. 5x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 5x8-15.

Paused Squats. 5x5. 3 second pause in the hole.

Cable Crossovers. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Machine Dips. 3x15.

Didn't feel I had the extra strength of late tonight but I managed anyway. Extra reps with the Extensions - no more weight available - and weight added to the Squats. A little less rest time between exercises too.

I added the Chest work to make up for missing it out yesterday and, all in all, a very satisfactory session.


----------



## Mingster

A tune for the weekend...


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Ming...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Ming...


And the same to you hon with added Gummi Bears

Well then. This week I have assembled a double and a triple wardrobe, and a day bed; removed a bannister, spindles and newel post and replaced them anew with added bookshelves; created a log store; and reorganized my tool cupboard which was getting taken over with non-tool storage:nono: The missus' 'to do' list has been truly decimated although, I suspect, it will be back to full strength before too much time has passed.

This afternoon should see the return of the Shield Maiden as we have an Upper Body session booked in


----------



## Mingster

Upper Body work out...

Machine OHP. 7x15.

Face Pulls. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x15.

Cable Crossovers. 3x15.

Low Pulley Rows. 4x10.

Incline DB Curls. 5x10. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 4x15.

Not quite the usual intensity this evening, probably owing to the fact that the SM had already completed a heavy Leg session earlier today, but still a pretty strong and aggressive session nevertheless. Some decent weights shifted and very little rest between sets and exercises throughout. Looking forward to my recovery day tomorrow.

Home made chicken stew for my evening meal. Lovely


----------



## Mingster

Here's a random pic from yesterday's session...

View attachment 162685


----------



## BestBefore1989

Looking good Sir.

Do you purchase your supps from Maximuscle or whatever they are calling themselves nowadays?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking good Sir.
> 
> Do you purchase your supps from Maximuscle or whatever they are calling themselves nowadays?


No mate. I get my sups - mostly foodstuffs tbh - from BulkPowders. I usually train in Maxiraw gear, though, as I find it fits well, wears well, and I got some free stuff off them a while back. I've got vests, t shirts and hoodies lol. I've even got the SM wearing them now. I should be getting sponsored...hint, hint...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> No mate. I get my sups - mostly foodstuffs tbh - from BulkPowders. I usually train in Maxiraw gear, though, as I find it fits well, wears well, and I got some free stuff of them a while back. I've got vests, t shirts and hoodies lol. I've even got the SM wearing them now. I should be getting sponsored...hint, hint...


Well you look good in the vest mate, its been so long since I last used them that they have chance their name and address l used to go to their shop off the north circular.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> No mate. I get my sups - mostly foodstuffs tbh - from BulkPowders. I usually train in Maxiraw gear, though, as I find it fits well, wears well, and I got some free stuff off them a while back. I've got vests, t shirts and hoodies lol. I've even got the SM wearing them now. I should be getting sponsored...hint, hint...


Whenever I see Ming quoting "The SM" I have to remind myself he means The Shield Maiden and not the Sadomasochist ... though perhaps both equally apply?


----------



## 39005

Mingster said:


> No mate. I get my sups - mostly foodstuffs tbh - from BulkPowders. I usually train in Maxiraw gear, though, as I find it fits well, wears well, and I got some free stuff off them a while back. I've got vests, t shirts and hoodies lol. I've even got the SM wearing them now. I should be getting sponsored...hint, hint...


you need a sig and title like mine - so people know you are for hire to the highest bidder 

...so far ive been offered half a bacon sandwich and an out of date packet of cheese and onion crisps , tho i'll admit i was tempted by the crisps for awhile im holding out.


----------



## Mingster

aqualung said:


> you need a sig and title like mine - so people know you are for hire to the highest bidder
> 
> ...so far ive been offered half a bacon sandwich and an out of date packet of cheese and onion crisps , tho i'll admit i was tempted by the crisps for awhile im holding out.


I've had a few sponsorships over the years. Some have been very good; some have been so-so; and some have been bloody awful lol. I've no intention of competing again, in any form, so I'm not the greatest proposition tbh. Conversely, I'm not in a position where I really need a lot of help these days, so if I was offered a deal it would have to be a company who I already used and had faith in. With age, and lack of responsibility, comes virtue:lol:


----------



## 39005

Mingster said:


> I've had a few sponsorships over the years. Some have been very good; some have been so-so; and some have been bloody awful lol. I've no intention of competing again, in any form, so I'm not the greatest proposition tbh. Conversely, I'm not in a position where I really need a lot of help these days, so if I was offered a deal it would have to be a company who I already used and had faith in. With age, and lack of responsibility, comes *not giving a **** anymore* :lol:


amen - tho modified for myself


----------



## Mingster

aqualung said:


> amen - tho modified for myself


Same difference


----------



## 39005

Mingster said:


> Same difference


yeah but you wrote it so eloquently i had to drag it down to my level.


----------



## Mingster

Another Lower session tonight...

Leg Extensions. 8x15-30.

Machine Calf Raise. 4x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 5x8-15.

Paused Squats. 5x5.

Standing DB Curls. 3x8. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 3x20.

A solo session in quite a crowded gym tonight. Dropped a couple of sets here and there but upped the reps on the Extensions and added weight to the Leg Curls and Squats. Shifts at work mean that my next session won't be until Friday, but I have trained a lot lately and a couple of days off will do me good.


----------



## Mingster

No training yesterday and today as planned, and am unsure if I'll make my scheduled session tomorrow either, the reason being that I've managed to take another chunk out of myself whilst working with my blades a couple of days ago. It's the left hand as usual, and is an occupational hazard whilst practising my forms lol. Nothing too serious, but I may need an extra day or so of rest as the little bugger is a bleeder.

Diet has also been pretty lax of late and is something I will have to come down on hard after the festive season. I have no intention of rationing myself over the holidays, especially as I'm working for most of the period, and some comfort eating will be a must to restore some balance lol. I'm setting myself a target of 105kg and very lean - full abs - for the New Year so will have to up my game another level.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Looking good ming!!!


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Here's a random pic from yesterday's session...
> 
> View attachment 162685


Berrrrrrrrrrllladddddiiiieeeeeeeeee Nora! What a fab pic.......

I feel a sudden urge to run down the gym immediately and de-blub myself........but....but.....as its only 5 in the morning I guess I'll wait a while....:laugh: much warmer in bed sipping tea and listening to the wind howling.....I know, I know.....no willpower at all...heeheee....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> No training yesterday and today as planned, and am unsure if I'll make my scheduled session tomorrow either, the reason being that I've managed to take another chunk out of myself whilst working with my blades a couple of days ago. It's the left hand as usual, and is an occupational hazard whilst practising my forms lol. Nothing too serious, but I may need an extra day or so of rest as the little bugger is a bleeder.
> 
> Diet has also been pretty lax of late and is something I will have to come down on hard after the festive season. I have no intention of rationing myself over the holidays, especially as I'm working for most of the period, and some comfort eating will be a must to restore some balance lol. I'm setting myself a target of 105kg and very lean - full abs - for the New Year so will have to up my game another level.


"Practising my blades"? Have I missed something? Are you a ninja?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> "Practising my blades"? Have I missed something? Are you a ninja?


Definitely not.

However, there are many groups developing and perfecting ancient combat techniques from many cultures.

There's no point in having a large cache of weapons without being unable to use them. Come the zombie apocalypse...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Berrrrrrrrrrllladddddiiiieeeeeeeeee Nora! What a fab pic.......
> 
> I feel a sudden urge to run down the gym immediately and de-blub myself........but....but.....as its only 5 in the morning I guess I'll wait a while....:laugh: much warmer in bed sipping tea and listening to the wind howling.....I know, I know.....no willpower at all...heeheee....


You say the nicest things xx

My hand feels half decent today so I will be back in the gym tomorrow. I had a call from the SM last night and she is free then too so I'll be back with a vengeance


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> However, there are many groups developing and perfecting ancient combat techniques from many cultures.
> 
> There's no point in having a large cache of weapons without being unable to use them. Come the zombie apocalypse...


absolutely. You studying Escrima?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> absolutely. You studying Escrima?


No mate. I did a bit of karate many years ago, and I currently know a guy who teaches the Greek art of Pankration, but I've never been a one for the discipline required by these sort of things. With large weapons it's a little different

PS. I appreciate there can be weapons involved in these things but the combat techniques are quite different...Hurstwic® Viking Combat Training DVDs


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ming, are you practising lifting a 30 inch shield of linden wood in your left hand and a 35 inch sword in your right hand, running screaming at your enemy and chopping their bl00dy arms off?

just asking like


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Jesus. I'd be a shit viking.


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Jesus. I'd be a shit viking.


What's the worst that could happen?

You die, go to Valhalla, and fight all day, only to emerge totally healed at night when you engage in drink and debauchery. Then you do it all again. Pretty much the normal state of affairs round my neck of the woods tbh


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

when you put it like that...


----------



## Mingster

An Upper Body session with the Shield Maiden this afternoon.

Low Pulley Rows. 7x10.

Face Pulls. 4x15.

Side Laterals. 3x15.

Cable Crossovers. 4x15.

Standing DB Curls. 3x8. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 3x15.

Incline DB Curls. 3x12-15.

A cracking little comeback session. The intensity may not have been as high as usual, but the weights were heavier despite the high reps. Have had a few issues of late but managed to channel these emotions into my workout today, resulting in an increase in poundage with no loss of form. Had a good bit crack with my training partner afterwards which definitely helped as well. Hopefully we'll get another couple of sessions together during the coming week.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend guys. All the best:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> An Upper Body session with the Shield Maiden this afternoon.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows. 7x10.
> 
> Face Pulls. 4x15.
> 
> Side Laterals. 3x15.
> 
> Cable Crossovers. 4x15.
> 
> Standing DB Curls. 3x8. Supersetted with...
> 
> Rope Pushdowns. 3x15.
> 
> Incline DB Curls. 3x12-15.
> 
> A cracking little comeback session. The intensity may not have been as high as usual, but the weights were heavier despite the high reps. Have had a few issues of late but managed to channel these emotions into my workout today, resulting in an increase in poundage with no loss of form. Had a good bit crack with my training partner afterwards which definitely helped as well. Hopefully we'll get another couple of sessions together during the coming week.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend guys. All the best:thumbup1:


Always sounds like you enjoy your work outs more when you train with her :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Always sounds like you enjoy your work outs more when you train with her :thumbup1:


You know what, I'm never entirely certain which I prefer.

I've had a few training partners over the years and there's no doubt that she stands head and shoulders above them all. We push each other hard and keep ourselves honest with our training. She trains harder than anyone else full stop. We're good mates too which is a good thing as we can say anything to each other without worrying about the consequences.

But I still enjoy training by myself. I sometimes go a little crazy when I train alone, where I would feel a little uneasy if I expected a partner to follow suit. I like my crazy moments


----------



## 25434

Crazy is good...... 

and if it wasn't I'd be sunk....hahahaha....


----------



## Mingster

Lower session tonight.

Leg Extensions. 10x15-30.

Machine Calf Raise. 5x10.

Lying Leg Curl. 5x10-15.

Paused Squats. 5x5.

V-Bar Pushdowns. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 4x15.

Lots of intensity tonight. Shaved a good 10 minutes from my usual session time and upped a few weights and reps here and there to boot. A solo session, I just did my crazy thing and blasted through everything with the last few sets of each exercise supersetted with the following exercise in a pretty much random way. I even managed to tri-set the squats, pushdowns and curls towards the end whilst adding weight to the squats. Nearly keeled over but it was fun


----------



## TommyBananas

5x5 pause squats, nutter. I have to do 3x3, 5x5 makes me feel like ded.


----------



## Mingster

TommyBananas said:


> 5x5 pause squats, nutter. I have to do 3x3, 5x5 makes me feel like ded.


Doing them after my other leg work for extra nutter-ness


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Doing them after my other leg work for extra nutter-ness


Do you moinnnnnnd? Being extra nutteriness is my job! Dontchya knowwww..... :tongue: x


----------



## Mingster

Upper session today...

Machine OHP. 7x15-20.

Face Pulls. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x15.

Side Laterals. 3x15.

Cable Crossovers. 4x12-15.

Low Pulley Rows. 5x10.

Dip Machine. 3x20. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 3x15.

A solo session without craziness tonight, just a straightforward, honest session in which I gave my best and then a little bit more. Managed a pb of 20 reps with the stack on OHP, gradually adding weight to the crossovers despite the injury, and matching my pb on the Pulley Rows. Ground out extra reps here and there and kept rest time between sets/exercises to a minimum as usual. Very tired tonight so next scheduled session will be Friday morning if all goes to plan.

Off to try some home made turkey burgers with a nice bit cheese


----------



## BestBefore1989

New PB :bounce:


----------



## Greshie

well done on the PB :thumb:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> New PB :bounce:


I'm just too fecking layzeeeeeee to do my own post so copying BB's...hurrrr hurrr...

althoooooooooo......my actual typing out of this post is longer than the one he did so not so sure I am that lazy! :blink: I take it back.....

I'm a one woman journal destroyer with pie on my mind and don't stop me!! :laugh:

but....but.....well done lovely Ming of the boootiful beards.....thou...err...ummm...is'est a king amongst PB king? urrrmmm....humph....I ...... I.....

am actually leaving now, complete with shepherds crook round my neck........stepping silently sideways like the ninja woman that I am....... a gentle breeze over the sands of the sahara....whooooooooossssssshhhhhhh........cough.... 

:whistling:


----------



## 25434

note to oneself....carryonnohasnoticedyou'veevenbeenhere............


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> note to oneself....carryonnohasnoticedyou'veevenbeenhere............


You're impossible not to notice for all the right reasons x


----------



## Mingster

10 week nebido day today. Will be getting bloods done as per usual. I'm feeling pretty decent all things considering, but I reckon my test will down to the usual 6-8nmol. I'm going straight from the doc's to the gym for a Leg session with the SM, and then I'll be picking up my youngest lad and heading out for a post workout KFC


----------



## 25434

ooooerrrrr....kfc....haven't had one of those before but the thought of spicy chicken is nice.....a massive plate of spicy chicken...yum...with.....with...tomato sauce?  Have a lovely time....spear a nugget form me will ya? x


----------



## Mingster

Morning session with the SM today...

Leg Extensions. 10x15-30.

Machine Calf Raises. 5x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 5x12-15.

Paused Squats. 5x5.

Rope Pushdowns. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Standing DB Curls. 4x10.

Cracking session this morning - the first pre luch session I've had in a long time. Added a rep of two to the Extensions and Curls, and hit a new pb with the Squats. I tried one of those tennis elbow forearm strap things today in an attempt to counter my elbow pain. I put it on for the first set of Pushdowns and all went well. Moved on to the Curls and, at the midpoint of the first rep when my mighty forearm bulged with effort, the bloody thing snapped and went flying across the gym almost putting out the eye of some guy fixing the crunch machine lol.

It's official. I'm too huge:lol: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

New PB :bounce:

you big strapping lad you :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Another PB .... and pre lunch too! :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Another PB .... and pre lunch too! :thumb:


Just goes to show that you don't need to be on cycle or be stuffed up to the gills with pre-workouts or suchlike to get pbs. All you need is the right mental attitude. Credit must also be given to the Shield Maiden who's squatting today was nothing short of excellent. Considering her rugby career was curtailed by a nasty knee injury, the positive, aggressive manner in which she approaches her squatting would put most members on here to shame. The lady has no fear.

She's also very patient lol. I've been going through a bit of a bad time with one or two things over the past couple of months, and she has been fantastic in her support, advice, putting up with my ranting and, basically, keeping me on the straight and narrow. A top, top girl.


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> Just goes to show that you don't need to be on cycle or be stuffed up to the gills with pre-workouts or suchlike to get pbs. All you need is the right mental attitude. Credit must also be given to the Shield Maiden who's squatting today was nothing short of excellent. Considering her rugby career was curtailed by a nasty knee injury, the positive, aggressive manner in which she approaches her squatting would put most members on here to shame. The lady has no fear.
> 
> She's also very patient lol. I've been going through a bit of a bad time with one or two things over the past couple of months, and she has been fantastic in her support, advice, putting up with my ranting and, basically, keeping me on the straight and narrow. A top, top girl.


That is the best post I have read this year tbh @Mingster :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

I wonder sometimes about the test to strength link,I too was well strong on 7/8 bloody confusing really,still back in the day a few ml per week aways gave strength and less emotional lol


----------



## Mingster

An upper session with the SM tonight...

Low Pulley Rows. 7x10.

Pullover Machine. 4x15.

Face Pulls. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x15.

Cable Crossovers. 4x15.

DB Curls Triple Set. Incline/Sitting/Standing. 3x8/8/8. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 3x15.

I didn't go into this session with an abundance of optimism as my sleep has been very poor lately, and we have had the rellies staying over for a Christmas visit - and I've been to work all weekend - but, as more often than not, once we got into the workout things went very well indeed. A cracking session with some serious arm pumpage towards the end; Who could ask for more?

Maybe a pizza for my post workout meal? Yes, I think that sounds like a plan


----------



## Mingster

Lower tonight.

Leg Extensions. 9x15-30.

Machine Calf Raise. 5x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 5x12-15.

Paused Squats. 5x5.

Incline DB Curls. 3x10. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 3x10.

Another session with my Amazon this evening, and another cracking workout it was. Added a rep or two to the Extensions, and weight to the Squats and the Pushdowns. In fact, we both managed a new pb on the Squats which was very satisfying. My hamstrings were a little tight tonight so I had to ease off a little on the Curls but, hey, you can't have everything. Lots of supersetting and extra bits and pieces thrown in here and there, and a great time was had by all.

Last session before Christmas. Hopefully we'll be back in the gym over the coming weekend. All the best to you all, and to your families and friends wherever they may be:beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Merry Christmas Ming!


----------



## Mingster

My back has been playing up a little these past couple of days so I've tortured myself with an extremely painful hamstring stretching session this morning. I find that 99% of my non-disc related back problems stem from hamstring inflexibility, and I have neglected these stretches lately; a serious misjudgement whilst training with alternate Upper/Lower sessions.

Areas to stretch, in order of importance are imo...

Hams/Lower Back.

Shoulders.

Achilles.

Quads.

Pecs.

Feeling a little better already but I'll have to keep on top of it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Tight hammies are a big part of my back problems. I should stretch them all the time, but don't. Hip flexors too.


----------



## Mingster

Weighed in at 2kg over my fighting weight following a food-fest yesterday. Was also a bit blurry around the edges due to the consumption of a large quantity of Jack Daniels, so a more sensibly paced session today. Having said that, I felt very strong and equalled most pb's or thereabouts on all exercises including a new 8 rep pb on the Pulley Rows...

Machine OHP. 7x15-20.

Face Pulls. 4x15.

Low Pulley Rows. 5x8-10.

Side Laterals. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Cable Crossovers. 4x15.

Rope Pushdowns. 3x12. Supersetted with...

Standing DB Curls. 3x8.

Another week or so until my next blood tests then, soon after, I will be giving blood, and then I will start my diet alongside the Shield Maiden. It's not often anyone looks forward to a diet but we are both definitely up for this one.


----------



## Adz

How often do you do the stretches?

Thats one thing I never do, probably should...


----------



## Mingster

Adz said:


> How often do you do the stretches?
> 
> Thats one thing I never do, probably should...


Not often enough lol.

When I'm training full on I alternate weight days with cardio days and do the stretches after the cardio together with a bit of core work. I've been a bit lazy recently in everything other than the weights, although I always do a mini core routine every day to prevent any reoccurrence of my disc issues.


----------



## Mingster

Lower body session this afternoon...

Leg Extensions. 10x10-30.

Standing Calf Raise. 5x10.

Lying Leg Curl. 3x15. Supersetted with...

SLDL. 3x12.

Paused Squats. 5x5.

Incline DB Curls. 4x8-10.

Another slightly longer than usual session. Kept largely to the usual formula but performed the first four exercises at a much slower tempo than usual with either less weight or reps. People say it's good to keep your muscles guessing, but it doesn't take much to confuse them. No wholesale changes needed just slight adjustments to sets, reps and/or tempo imo.

Hit a new pb on the Paused Squats, and threw in the usual bonus arm work right at the end.


----------



## BestBefore1989

New PB :bounce:


----------



## andyhuggins

PB good going buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

New pbeeeeeeeeeeeee..... :beer: whoot whoot......seasons hugs to you and famerleeee Ming.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> New pbeeeeeeeeeeeee..... :beer: whoot whoot......seasons hugs to you and famerleeee Ming.....


And to you hon. All the best xx:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym this afternoon.

Low Pulley Rows. 7x10.

Face Pulls. 5x12-15.

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x15.

Cable Crossovers. 4x15.

Side Laterals. 3x15.

CGBP. 5x15.

Started off by adding weight to the Rows and Pulls and pretty much at my maximum with these atm. Dropped the weight a little on some of the other exercises to compensate. I'm hoping to get a quick session in after work on Friday, and then it will be the return of the Shield Maiden on Saturday. I'm giving blood on Sunday so, all being well, we will both be starting our new diets around a week after that.

Work tomorrow, so no late night revelry for me. In truth I don't recall having a New Years Eves out on the town in many, many years.


----------



## 25434

Hello Ming, wishing you a very happy and healthy new year, to you and your family. X


----------



## andyhuggins

All the best for 2015 @Mingster


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys:thumbup1:

All the very best to everyone. May your mead horns be filled to overflowing and your sword arms remain forever strong. And may love, hugs and pies never be too far away:beer:


----------



## 25434

Yes!! Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssss..............

:blink: oooops?

:laugh: x


----------



## Mingster

Another Upper session tonight to accommodate a Leg workout with the SM tomorrow.

Machine OHP. 6x15. Plus 1x23 with the stack to failure final set.

Face Pulls. 3x15. Plus a final drop set 1x8/8/8/8.

Cable Crossovers. 4x15.

Side Laterals. Top half of the movement only. 3x15. Plus a final drop set. 1x10/10/10.

Rope Push downs. 4x8-15. Supersetted with...

Standing DB Curls. 4x6.

CGBP. 3x20. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 3x15.

A quick and very intense session with minimal rest between sets/exercises and a slow, purposeful rep tempo throughout. Added 3 reps to my OHP but, otherwise, kept the weights within range and concentrated on feeling the targeted muscles work hard.

Expecting a big session tomorrow so will be taking in plenty of fuel this evening


----------



## Mingster

Lower today...

Leg Extensions. 10x10-30.

Calf Raise. 5x10.

Lying Leg Curl. 3x15. Supersetted with...

SLDL. 3x12.

Paused Squats. 5x5.

CGBP. 3x20. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 3x10-15.

Best Lower session we've had recently. Both added weight to our pb's in the Squats, and a generally top notch session all round. Stretched my hamstrings between every set of the isolations and the hard work of the last 10 days or so is beginning to take effect. My flexibility has improved greatly, and my back pain has disappeared.

We've had a good chat about her upcoming diet and the SM is eager to begin so Jan 12th will be the day. Cue a mad carb binge over the next week lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

New PB :bounce:

Well done on the flexibility improvements What you doing? active/passive stretching? foam roller work?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> New PB :bounce:
> 
> Well done on the flexibility improvements What you doing? active/passive stretching? foam roller work?


Never used a foam roller in my life. I do the normal hamstring stretches - lying on back, raising straight leg back towards myself/sitting on floor leaning forward over outstretched leg, - but my secret weapon is a length of viking leg wrap I sit on the settee, take the ends of the wrap in either hand and place the middle of the wrap under my foot with my leg outstretched. I then pull back and rotate my elbows upwards. This raises my leg vertically and stretches my hamstring. After 20 minutes of this I can nearly do a seated version of the splits:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

I didn't realise Vikings had sofa's


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I didn't realise Vikings had sofa's


They don't Modern man has viking leg wraps:thumbup1:






Any length of material will do for the stretches


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy (belated) new year Ming!


----------



## Mingster

A third session in 3 days...Who would have believed it possible lol...

Low Pulley Rows. 7x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 5x12.

Face Pulls. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x15.

Cable Crossovers. 4x15.

Side Laterals. 3x20.

Rope Pushdowns. 3x15. Supersetted with...

DB Curls Triple sets. 3x8/8/8 reps per set.

I was supposed to donate blood today and therefore have a rest day. Unfortunately there was a cock-up with the venue and all the early appointments, including my own, were cancelled. Rather than sit about doing nothing in particular I contacted the SM and arranged an extra session, and an excellent one it turned out to be. Will definitely be having a KFC rest day tomorrow to recover before our next Lower session on Tuesday.


----------



## biglbs

Happy new year,let's hope an injury free one!


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Happy new year,let's hope an injury free one!


Aye. All the best mate. Fingers crossed


----------



## Mingster

Monster Lower session this evening...

Leg Extensions. 8x15-30.

Standing Calf Raise. 5x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 3x15. Supersetted with...

SLDL. 3x12.

Paused Squats. 5x5.

Rope Pushdowns. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Standing DB Curls. 3x8.

She may well be the Shield Maiden, but she still needs her eyebrows doing lol. Said appointment meant that we were a little pushed for time this evening so we trained at a breakneck pace throughout. Not sure how we managed it, but we both increased our pb's on the Squats yet again, although we are definitely nearing our limits on these now: I sense a deload shortly. We trained so quickly that we found ourselves with a free 10 minutes at the end, so added in the customary arms superset and still had time for a quick chat at the end.

The SM has to go on a training course next week so the diet will be put off for an extra week. She weighed in at 90kg this evening. At 5' 5" she is one powerfully built young lady


----------



## 25434

Hello lovely Ming....SM sounds like a really fab fab lady...  . And I agree on the eyebrow front..one must Ming, one must...Hee Hee..


----------



## Mingster

Solo Upper session this evening.

Machine OHP. 8x10-20.

Face Pulls. 4x12-15. Last set a multiple drop set x12/8/8/8 reps.

Reverse Pec Deck.6x12-16.

Side Laterals. 3x15.

Cable Crossovers. 4x15.

Low Pulley Rows. 5x8.

Rope Pushdowns. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Standing DB Curls. 3x8.

After two rest days I went at this session with a fair bit of aggression lol. Pushed myself pretty hard; too hard probably as came close to passing out a couple of time during the Rows. Went fairly heavy on everything and enjoyed myself thoroughly so it can't be a bad thing. I have a lunchtime Legs session booked in with the SM for Sunday, then it will be back to solo training for a week whilst she is on her training course. Work tomorrow, but that will be followed with a nice little four day break


----------



## andyhuggins

Enjoy the break buddy


----------



## Mingster

A rare morning session with the SM today...

Leg Extensions. 8x10-30. Ending up with 4x15 with the stack. Last 5 sets supersetted with...

Calf Raises. 5x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 3x15. Supersetted with...

SLDL's. 3x12.

Paused Squats. 5x5. Nearly at max here. Will be having a break from these next week.

CGBP. 5x10-20. Supersetted with...

Standing DB Curls. 5x15.

Last session with the SM before her weeks training course. It's come at a convenient time tbh, as we are reaching a natural peak in training. There will be a 7 day break from our current routine, although many exercises will remain unchanged, before we start afresh with the new diet and training programme combined.


----------



## 25434

Ello Ming.....  . Hope all is well with you today. Just swooshing in like the ninja that I am......wooooooooosssshhhhhhh.......like the gentle whisper on the waves.......heeeheee.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ello Ming.....  . Hope all is well with you today. Just swooshing in like the ninja that I am......wooooooooosssshhhhhhh.......like the gentle whisper on the waves.......heeeheee.....


All well hon. Have been donating blood today so no training until tomorrow. Hope things are well with you x.


----------



## Mingster

Trained late today as life got in the way as is it's wont.

Low Pulley Rows. 8x10. Increasing weight each set.

Lat Pushdown. 4x12.

Face Pulls. 3x15.

Cable Crossovers. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Side Laterals. 4x15. Upper half of the movement only.

Incline DB Curls. 3x12. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 3x15.

Steady away this evening. Maxed out weight-wise on some exercises, trained a little within myself on others. I vary this depending on the session; if I max out with weights or attempt a pb one session, I'll follow up with a reps session on that exercise the following workout. The exception to this is my paused squats; with these I'll have a deload whenever I feel the time is right.

A couple of inches of snow around these parts at tea time but it seems to have eased off now. Bloody freezing though...


----------



## 25434

Ullo Ming...may I ask why you only do the upper part of the lateral raise? Is it to concentrate the move on the Delt and to keep the tension? Durrr.....guessing... 

I'm gonna try that next week on delt day.....copycat that I am.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo Ming...may I ask why you only do the upper part of the lateral raise? Is it to concentrate the move on the Delt and to keep the tension? Durrr.....guessing...
> 
> I'm gonna try that next week on delt day.....copycat that I am.....


It's partly because of my elbow injury. The lower part of the movement aggravates my elbow and is very painful. I messed about a bit, trying to find something that would allow me to continue to work my side delts, and came up with these. If you're strict with them avoiding too much trap involvement, and focus on finishing the movement with your little finger highest, they isolate the side delts really nicely. This means using quite light weights but they certainly hit the targeted muscle ime


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> It's partly because of my elbow injury. The lower part of the movement aggravates my elbow and is very painful. I messed about a bit, trying to find something that would allow me to continue to work my side delts, and came up with these. If you're strict with them avoiding too much trap involvement, and focus on finishing the movement with your little finger highest, they isolate the side delts really nicely. This means using quite light weights but they certainly hit the targeted muscle ime


Hello Ming...I was having a go at these the other night and I think I may be a bit confused about the technique? when you say you only do the upper part....do you,

1) lift your arms up only the once to say, just below shoulder height and then do a small movement so your arms are straight out, and then bring them back down to just under boob level?

2) or do you start with your arms out and then lift them up slightly higher than your shoulders and then back to level with shoulders?

Sorry to ask, but the more I thought about it the more I got in a twiddle, and I do like to try stuff I read in the journals her. I think it's option 1 but best to be sure right?

Hope the day is being good to you. x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hello Ming...I was having a go at these the other night and I think I may be a bit confused about the technique? when you say you only do the upper part....do you,
> 
> 1) lift your arms up only the once to say, just below shoulder height and then do a small movement so your arms are straight out, and then bring them back down to just under boob level?
> 
> 2) or do you start with your arms out and then lift them up slightly higher than your shoulders and then back to level with shoulders?
> 
> Sorry to ask, but the more I thought about it the more I got in a twiddle, and I do like to try stuff I read in the journals her. I think it's option 1 but best to be sure right?
> 
> Hope the day is being good to you. x


Option 1 

I do the first rep as normal, then lower to around the lower chest area, then raise back up again whilst lowering the thumbs in the 'pouring jugs of water' motion to fully work the medial delts. And repeat.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Option 1
> 
> I do the first rep as normal, then lower to around the lower chest area, then raise back up again whilst lowering the thumbs in the 'pouring jugs of water' motion to fully work the medial delts. And repeat.


Thank you Ming...much appreciated.x:beer:


----------



## Mingster

Todays food...

Breakfast shake - 50g whey, 40g oats, 8 egg whites, half pint milk, greens, psyllium husk, vit c powder.

2x wholemeal buns, lean ham, pease pudding, lurpak.

2 boiled eggs.

300g chicken, onions, mushrooms, peppers, 150g basmati rice.

1 cheese scone with butter.

1 large pear.

200g mackerel, 100g basmati rice, peppers, onion, tomato.

1 large bowl malted cereal, half pint milk.

Large portion grapes, 200g Greek Yoghurt.

Half pint milk, 30g protein bar.

50g brie.

4 litres water, 2 cups of tea with milk, 1 can diet pop.

Edging my way toward my diet starting next week


----------



## BestBefore1989

I recently added psyllium husk to my morning greens powder & whey shake, as my restricted diet was having consequences.

Marvellous stuff :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:
 

> Todays food...
> 
> Breakfast shake - 50g whey, 40g oats, 8 egg whites, half pint milk, greens, psyllium husk, vit c powder.
> 
> 2x wholemeal buns, lean ham, pease pudding, lurpak.
> 
> 2 boiled eggs.
> 
> 300g chicken, onions, mushrooms, peppers, 150g basmati rice.
> 
> 1 cheese scone with butter.
> 
> 1 large pear.
> 
> 200g mackerel, 100g basmati rice, peppers, onion, tomato.
> 
> 1 large bowl malted cereal, half pint milk.
> 
> Large portion grapes, 200g Greek Yoghurt.
> 
> Half pint milk, 30g protein bar.
> 
> 50g brie.
> 
> 4 litres water, 2 cups of tea with milk, 1 can diet pop.
> 
> Edging my way toward my diet starting next week


Nice


----------



## Mingster

A bit of a different session today.

Whilst sticking with the usual exercises I mixed things up a little today just for a change. I based the workout around...

Squats. 10 sets of 6-10 reps, using a variety of foot positions.

Around these I added...

Leg Extensions.

Calf Raises.

Lying Leg Curls.

CGBP.

DB Curls.

Some were supersetted, some straight sets. High and low reps, some heavy and some light. An instinctive session doing whatever took my fancy in no particular order.


----------



## Mingster

Tonight's workout saw the return of the SM...

Machine OHP. 8x10-20.

Reverse Pec Deck. 6x12-15.

Face Pulls. 3x12.

Cable Crossovers. 3x15.

Side Laterals. 3x15.

Low Pulley Rows. 3x10-15.

Incline DB Curls 4x10-12. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 4x15.

Nice to get back into the familiar training routine. Mixed the exercises and sets up a little with this Shoulder dominant Upper session. Worked up to heavy weights with the first two exercises whilst training more for intensity and feel for the remainder. A nice little session to get back into to groove so to speak


----------



## Mingster

Todays tune...


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> A bit of a different session today.
> 
> An instinctive session doing whatever took my fancy in no particular order.


yes yes...instinctive sessions...that eggzacckerlie what I do...phew.....we've definitely bonded now....


----------



## Mingster

Lower today...

Leg Extensions. 9x10-20. Last 5 sets supersetted with...

Standing Calf Raises. 5x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 3x15.

Machine Squats. 5x5.

Horizontal Leg Press. 3x10. Narrow foot position.

CCBP. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Standing DB Curls. 3x8-10.

Had the gym pretty much to myself this afternoon which is just how I like it. I ploughed through the work with a few minor tweaks here and there. I have a number of sessions planned at the moment, the next of which will be tomorrow, so I'm not maxing out on most of the exercises weight wise, but still putting the necessary stresses on the muscles targeted.

I had planned a post workout KFC treat today but clean forgot. I'm gutted lol. Will have to wait until the weekend.


----------



## 25434

Morning...  Think how nice the weekend will be with a tum full of chicken though hey? yum!


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Morning...  Think how nice the weekend will be with a tum full of chicken though hey? yum!


HaHa. I made up for it later with a Chicken Chow Mein and curry sauce:whistling:


----------



## Mingster

An Upper session with the Shield Maiden this evening after work...

Low Pulley Rows. 7x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12-15.

Face Pulls. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x12.

Cable Crossovers. 4x15.

Side Lateral Raises. 3x15.

Rope Pushdowns. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 3x12.

Cracking little session which I started off quite aggressively, shifting some decent poundages, then settled into grinding out the reps to maximum effect. Whilst the training is going well at present the diet has been delayed by a number of factors, but should be up and running for us both by next week. Fingers crossed


----------



## Mingster

Today's food...

Breakfast shake - 50g whey, 40g oats, 8 egg whites, half pint milk, greens, psyllium husk, vit c powder.

2 4oz lean steak burgers, 2 wholemeal buns, cheese, onion.

75g egg noodles, 250g chicken, stir fry spices, peppers, scallions, mushrooms.

4 boiled eggs.

2 pears.

250g chicken stew, 150g potato, carrots, onions. I small dumpling.

Dried coconut and goji berries.

2 pints milk.

1 can diet coke.

5 pints of water.

1 packet Walkers Squares - Salt and Vinegar.

1 tin tuna.

Pint of milk, 50g Brie, 2 Ryvitas - this will be my final meal around 9 ish.

There's still the odd indulgence thrown in there but I'm gradually moving towards my diet. I'll be cutting the carbs a fair bit and increasing fats, but I'll be keeping the 100 cals from the crisps as I love them lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

they're the best 100 calories


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> they're the best 100 calories


Weighed in at the gym this evening 1.5kg down on the week. Must add more crisps


----------



## Mingster

Lower session this evening.

Leg Extensions. 9x12-20. Last 5 sets tri setted with...

Calf Raises. 5x10. And...

Lying Leg Curls. 5x15.

Squats. 5x5.

CGBP. 4x15. Supersetted with...

DB Curls. 4x10.

Another good solo session. Strength is getting back up there after my mini deload. Will probably attempt a new Squat 5 rep max next time I train a Lower session with the SM.

Lower calorie day today: a couple of normal meals, out for a KFC with my youngest lad who was introducing his new girlfriend to his dad lol, a post workout shake, then out for a couple of beers with my eldest lad, and a bit of supper and done

Next session will be Upper - Shoulder dominant, with the SM on Sunday.


----------



## Mingster

A curtailed Upper session this evening...

OHP Machine. 9x12-20.

Reverse Pec Deck. 5x12.

Face Pulls. 3x15.

Side Laterals. 3x15.

Cable Crossovers. 3x15.

20 minutes into our session all the lights went out lol. The emergency lights went on but were largely ineffective and, by the time we called it a day, there still was no sign of power being restored. We're nothing if not dedicated so we carried on in the near blackout conditions and worked steadily through the last 4 exercises, but saw no real point in completing our regular session.

On a brighter note - hoho - the Shield Maiden was handed her diet this evening. She weighed in at 90kg on the nose, so we'll see where we can get to in the coming weeks.


----------



## 25434

The lights went out in the gym? Or at your house? Either way, well done for carrying on....that's the Viking in you....  rarrraaarrrrrrr.....do you both have diets written up fir you? Or do you do it yourself? I'm just being nosy of course, but in a nice way of course......happy Sunday lovely Ming. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> The lights went out in the gym? Or at your house? Either way, well done for carrying on....that's the Viking in you....  rarrraaarrrrrrr.....do you both have diets written up fir you? Or do you do it yourself? I'm just being nosy of course, but in a nice way of course......happy Sunday lovely Ming. X


It was at the commercial gym. One second the lights were on and the music blaring then the next...total darkness. An emergency system kicked in but only provided dull 'night light' for the main gym area and total darkness in the offshoots. After 10 minutes the Shield Maiden and I and some guy on an exercise bike were the only people daft enough to carry on

I've designed the SM's diet and I will be following a variant of it myself. although I haven't really got much to lose - more of a small recomp really.

Happy Sunday to you too beautiful Flubs xx


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> It was at the commercial gym. One second the lights were on and the music blaring then the next...total darkness. An emergency system kicked in but only provided dull 'night light' for the main gym area and total darkness in the offshoots. After 10 minutes the Shield Maiden and I and some guy on an exercise bike were the only people daft enough to carry on
> 
> I've designed the SM's diet and I will be following a variant of it myself. although I haven't really got much to lose - more of a small recomp really.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you too beautiful [Redacted] xx


Hahaa...I would have been there too with you both.....and the guy in the bike......can't stop a good workout right? Heehee.....


----------



## Mingster

Massive Lower session with the SM this evening...

Leg Extensions. 8x12-20. Last 5 sets supersetted with...

Standing Calf Raises. 5x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 4x15.

Squats. 5x5. New weight pb's for the pair of us here.

DB Curls Triple set 3x8/8/8 Incline/Seated/Standing. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 4x11-15. 11 rep weight pb in the final set.

Time to step things up a gear now. Whilst still maintaining the strict form, time under tension, feeling the muscle worked principals, we have introduced a touch of aggression to our workout tonight resulting in a couple of pb's for this style of lifting. We felt that, although our training has been going well, we could do better and have racked things up a notch or two.

Snowing heavily round these parts this evening. Hopefully it will ease off a bit as I'm off to see some bands tomorrow night.


----------



## 25434

Evening Ming...that looked like a bit of an ouchie session but well done in the PBS...whoot whoot....

Hope you can get out to see your bands tomorra...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Evening Ming...that looked like a bit of an ouchie session but well done in the PBS...whoot whoot....
> 
> Hope you can get out to see your bands tomorra...


Cheers hon. Yes, it was a toughie...But very satisfying

Amon Amarth tomorrow...


----------



## BestBefore1989

:bounce: PB's

Have a great night out


----------



## Mingster

Well I'm a little deaf this morning, and my quads are aching. Standing in a crowd for 4 hours the day after leg day is not recommended

The gig was great fun however. The setting was in a basement and, from the off, the floor and walls were shaking in an alarming manner.

Savage Messiah were the surprise package. Much better than I thought they'd be. Their live show gives them an edge that's missing in studio performances. 10/10.

Huntress were a little off the mark. They made up for a slow start by gradually improving but never quite hit the heights imo. 6/10.

Amon Amarth were immense. Much better than I expected. There was manic mosh-pit mayhem from the off and the crowd were totally bonkers. 9/10.

A bit of live footage may well be forthcoming.


----------



## 25434

Sounds like a fab night, although I would be totally pooping my pants at something like that...:laugh:

Have a great weekend lovely Ming and famerrrrleeeeeee.... and SM of course...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Sounds like a fab night, although I would be totally pooping my pants at something like that...:laugh:
> 
> Have a great weekend lovely Ming and famerrrrleeeeeee.... and SM of course...


Just off for an Upper session with the SM right this minute


----------



## Mingster

Another monster effort session this evening...

Low Pulley Rows. 6x10.

Pullovers. 3x15.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12.

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x12.

Face Pulls. 3x12-15.

Cable Crossovers. 3x15.

Side Laterals. 3x15.

CGBP. 3x15-20. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 3x until another full rep was not possible...

We both went into this session with less than a bounce in our stride, worn out by our efforts beyond the gym. But, as so often happens when you press on, we pulled ourselves round and smashed out some decent stuff. I think I managed a weight pb on the Pec Deck but who cares really lol. The SM asked how many plates I wanted for my last set and I told her to please herself. It felt bloody heavy, the evil woman. Anyway we both cranked out more reps than we really imagined possible and ended up virtually crawling from the gym. Job done.

Shame I have work tomorrow. I feel like I could sleep for a week.


----------



## Mingster

There was no decent footage from the Newcastle gig, but he's a taster from earlier in the week...


----------



## Mingster

And this is the opening act, Savage Messiah. The sound quality isn't great until around the 1:40 mark...


----------



## Mingster

Lower session this lunch time.

Horizontal Leg Press. 5x15.

Calf Raises. 3 x drop sets 8/8/failure...

Leg Extensions. 3x15-20. Supersetted with...

Lying Leg Curl. 3x15.

Squats. 4x5. 1x4.

Standing DB Curl. 4x8-10. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 4x15-20.

Mixed things up a little today, partly for variety and partly because the SM is nursing a minor quad strain. It goes to show that you don't have to do anything radical to shock your body; the exercises remained largely the same but the effects were dramatic. The Calf Raises, in particular, were excruciating. After weeks of 5x10 training, the rise in the rep count was a hammer blow and there was much hobbling about and gnashing of teeth after these.

Managed another weight pb with the squats, but felt a twinge in my left hamstring on the third rep, and again on the fourth, so decided not to risk repping out with the fifth. Still very pleased with my progress here. I'm happier still with the SM's progress as she upped her 5 rep pb yet again today, thigh strain or not. She's also lost a fantastic 3 lbs on her first week of dieting; A solid number as preservation of muscle mass is a priority here.


----------



## BestBefore1989

PB:bounce:

Mate your like a machine at the moment

:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> PB:bounce:
> 
> Mate your like a machine at the moment
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers mate. TBH I have a few issues atm that I'm using to focus my lifting. I've always been able to lift harder and heavier when I'm angry:lol: :lol:


----------



## 39005

Mingster said:


> And this is the opening act, Savage Messiah. The sound quality isn't great until around the 1:40 mark...


not bad, sounds like an early iron maiden (iron maiden /killers albums)


----------



## Mingster

aqualung said:


> not bad, sounds like an early iron maiden (iron maiden /killers albums)


Indeed they do. With touches of early Judas Priest. A much greater depth to their sound imo. Iron Maiden were always a little too insubstantial for my taste.


----------



## 39005

thrash metal just gives me a headache :tongue: , im more into classical (AC/DC , therapy? , monster magnet,ramones ,fu manchu ) etc


----------



## Mingster

aqualung said:


> thrash metal just gives me a headache :tongue: , im more into classical (AC/DC , therapy? , monster magnet,ramones ,fu manchu ) etc


I like certain bands in various metal categories rather than a particular category. Pagan/Folk metal is my favourite, but I like some thrash, death, viking, and old school metal too. Even some of the power metal stuff when I'm feeling mellow


----------



## Mingster

A solo Upper session this afternoon.

Machine OHP. 6x15. Increasing weight each set.

OHP. 4x10. As above. Last set a drop set.

Face Pulls. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x12. Increasing weight each superset.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12.

Cable Crossovers. 4x8-15. Increasing weight each set. Last set a drop set.

Side Laterals. 3x20. Same weight throughout. Upper half of the movement only.

V Bar Pushdowns. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 3x10-15. Increasing weight on PD's, Lowering weight on Curls.

No SM today as she's nursing a couple of injuries. The youth of today, eh?  

Introduced a few extra intensity techniques to take the session up another notch today. I tend to get a bit carried away training solo these days lol. My elbow is still giving me grief, and my chest training continues to be extremely limited, but this is pretty much par for the course these days. I'm training round these issues as best as I can, and there seems to be no loss of muscle in these areas. Fingers crossed that the progress made will continue.


----------



## 25434

Hello Ming..when you do the V bar push downs, do you mean the tricep thing? And may I ask why you use the v bar instead of the straight one? I've used both depending on what's available. Is one better than the other?

Hope the SM recovers from her injuries soon, otherwise you'll get carried away and you'll be getting an injury too! Eeeeeek! Hehe..


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hello Ming..when you do the V bar push downs, do you mean the tricep thing? And may I ask why you use the v bar instead of the straight one? I've used both depending on what's available. Is one better than the other?
> 
> Hope the SM recovers from her injuries soon, otherwise you'll get carried away and you'll be getting an injury too! Eeeeeek! Hehe..


Yes hon. The V shaped attachment for triceps. I usually use the rope, and sometimes I'll use the V bar, simply because they cause less stress on my elbow than the straight bar. I can feel the movement with the rope works my tri's to a much greater extent, but, sometimes, I'll use the bar for variety.


----------



## Mingster

I wasn't planning on training today but an opportunity presented itself and it would have been poor form not to have taken advantage...

Leg Extensions. 5x15-20. Supersetted with...

Lying Leg Curls. 5x15.

Calf Raises. 3x drop sets 8/8/8.

Squats. Narrow Stance. 5x8.

In and out. Job done. I haven't had much chance to relax of late but, hopefully, I can do so this evening


----------



## 25434

Ullo Ming, hope you did in fact have a nice relax tonight after your training.  . Maybe next training sess SM will be better and able to join you. Friday tomorrow so hopefully you can chill out a bit then too....unless you're working of course. I can't wait for tomorrow to end already. I feel proper battered by this week, hehe. For once I'll be happy to park myself on the sofa like a vegetable and steam for a few hours.....

Take care you, and hope Mrs Ming is ok too.


----------



## 25434

Slightly embarrassing that I'm here again.....snicker snicker.....but....I'm doing Friday songs today, and this the one I sourced for you lovely Ming.  . It's a Viking drinking song.....short.....but....but......suitable methinks.....I've sung a few as I have a relative who is a Viking....and I've sung a few of them round the table...lolol.....cough....when I say sung?? :laugh:

Happy weekend....

Cool vikingsong - YouTube


----------



## Mingster

A bad day all round yesterday.

The SM confirmed her injury - a recurrence of the knee problem that caused her to retire from international rugby - is more serious than initially thought. The likelihood is that she will be limited to upper body work for some time.

I went to the gym on my lonesome yesterday, starting with Low Rows as per normal for this session. On the third rep of the third set - 50% of my 10 rep max ffs - I felt something snap in my left deltoid. Sensibly, for once, I stopped immediately, went home and iced the injury, took some painkillers and anti-inflammatories. It feels like something muscular, rather than tendon or ligament damage so hopefully won't take too long to heal.

I've spent the past 8 days at the hospital visiting my father who is very ill. This, plus other domestic issues has left me extremely run down tbh. I think I need to slow down a bit and look at things a little differently for a while.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> A bad day all round yesterday.
> 
> The SM confirmed her injury - a recurrence of the knee problem that caused her to retire from international rugby - is more serious than initially thought. The likelihood is that she will be limited to upper body work for some time.
> 
> I went to the gym on my lonesome yesterday, starting with Low Rows as per normal for this session. On the third rep of the third set - 50% of my 10 rep max ffs - I felt something snap in my left deltoid. Sensibly, for once, I stopped immediately, went home and iced the injury, took some painkillers and anti-inflammatories. It feels like something muscular, rather than tendon or ligament damage so hopefully won't take too long to heal.
> 
> I've spent the past 8 days at the hospital visiting my father who is very ill. This, plus other domestic issues has left me extremely run down tbh. I think I need to slow down a bit and look at things a little differently for a while.


sorry to read that mate.

Sending you some love and best wishes and hope your Dad makes a full and fast recovery


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> A bad day all round yesterday.
> 
> The SM confirmed her injury - a recurrence of the knee problem that caused her to retire from international rugby - is more serious than initially thought. The likelihood is that she will be limited to upper body work for some time.
> 
> I went to the gym on my lonesome yesterday, starting with Low Rows as per normal for this session. On the third rep of the third set - 50% of my 10 rep max ffs - I felt something snap in my left deltoid. Sensibly, for once, I stopped immediately, went home and iced the injury, took some painkillers and anti-inflammatories. It feels like something muscular, rather than tendon or ligament damage so hopefully won't take too long to heal.
> 
> I've spent the past 8 days at the hospital visiting my father who is very ill. This, plus other domestic issues has left me extremely run down tbh. I think I need to slow down a bit and look at things a little differently for a while.


Hey, life eh? always throwing curved balls... We are both at that time of life where our parents are in their twilight years and there is this constant worry as we witness the closing in of old age. I do hope your Dad makes a good recovery and I'm sure you'll work through those domestic issues ... stay strong .. you are a Viking after all ! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

sorry to hear that buddy


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry to read that mate.
> 
> Sending you some love and best wishes and hope your Dad makes a full and fast recovery





Greshie said:


> Hey, life eh? always throwing curved balls... We are both at that time of life where our parents are in their twilight years and there is this constant worry as we witness the closing in of old age. I do hope your Dad makes a good recovery and I'm sure you'll work through those domestic issues ... stay strong .. you are a Viking after all ! :thumb:





MRSTRONG said:


> sorry to hear that buddy


Cheers guys.


----------



## 25434

Hello Ming, really sorry to hear this run of poop news at your end. Thinking of you and wishing you well. X


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey @Mingster Thinking of you and yours. Hope all is better soon buddy.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hello Ming, really sorry to hear this run of poop news at your end. Thinking of you and wishing you well. X





andyhuggins said:


> Hey @Mingster Thinking of you and yours. Hope all is better soon buddy.





TommyBananas said:


> Lots of love man <3


Thanks to you all:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Popped into the gym for a session today.

A few Leg Extensions and Leg Curls.

Squats. 8x8.

Squat drop set. 5/5/5.

A lot of stretching.

Core work.

Had a bit of physio on my shoulder too.

Not a bad session all in all. Legs feel well worked from the squatting and the drop set to finish was a toughie.


----------



## 25434

Ullo Ming...just swishing in like a dessert, oop! desert Ninja to let you know I'm thinking of you and hoping you are ok. x


----------



## Mingster

My injured shoulder has come up in an alarming mix of black and blue bruising, but I did manage an extremely light Upper session at the gym today. Flitted from machine to machine in one giant continuous workout, sussing out what exercises were possible and which weren't. Managed to get a massive pump going, and the session proved as useful for my mental state as my physical


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> My injured shoulder has come up in an alarming mix of black and blue bruising, but I did manage an extremely light Upper session at the gym today. Flitted from machine to machine in one giant continuous workout, sussing out what exercises were possible and which weren't. Managed to get a massive pump going, and the session proved as useful for my mental state as my physical


Somehow I can't imagine you flitting ... I'm sure Vikings don't flit, they maraud, pillage and lumber ... but not flit ! :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Somehow I can't imagine you flitting ... I'm sure Vikings don't flit, they maraud, pillage and lumber ... but not flit ! :laugh: :thumbup1:


It was a metaphor for my fragility lol.

How about...I ranged between machines like an ursine marauder in search of something to crush... mg:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> It was a metaphor for my fragility lol.
> 
> How about...I ranged between machines like an ursine marauder in search of something to crush... mg:


Ah that's more like it!


----------



## Mingster

A bit of a Leg session after work today...

Squats. 12x8.

Giant set comprising...

Leg Extensions. 4x15. Straight into...

Leg Curls. 4x15. And again...

Calf Raises. 4x 8/8/8 drop sets. Finishing with...

1 minute stretching x4.

Felt very ill after this little lot lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

sorry to read about your dad, Ming. Hope he's ok


----------



## 25434

Ullo Ming....just checking out how you are? And pops?

And.....warrabarrrrt your shoulder hey? How is that going?

Hope you are having a good weekend Ming, take care mister..x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo Ming....just checking out how you are? And pops?
> 
> And.....warrabarrrrt your shoulder hey? How is that going?
> 
> Hope you are having a good weekend Ming, take care mister..x


Cheers hon.

My Dad has improved enough to come home from hospital. He's a little ways away from how he was before he went in but is recovering his strength gradually

I'm ok. My shoulder is still heavily bruised, but I managed another light Upper session today after work. Update to follow. The SM is still injured but is targeting next week for a comeback, albeit of a limited nature. I can train Lower, she can train Upper, so we might manage a full body workout between us.

I haven't had a day off in some time, and won't be getting my next until this coming Friday, so the weekend has passed me by tbh. Hope yours is packed full of pies, Gummi Bears and things which make you smile


----------



## Mingster

Upper session tonight...

Giant Set comprising...5 rounds of...

Machine Press x15. Straight into...

Reverse Pec Deck x15. Into...

DB Curls x15. Into...

V-Bar Pushdowns x20.

Lat Pushdowns. 5x12-15.

Incline DB Curls. 3x12. Supersetted with...

Machine Dips. 3x20.

Light weights, high reps, and avoiding anything that placed stress on my injured shoulder. I must say I'm getting a massive pump from this type of session. That, maybe, and all the carbs that seem to have crept into my diet of late. All the rushing around I'm doing has played havoc with my diet and a fair few of my food choices are convenience based atm. Now my Dad is out of hospital this should improve a little hopefully, although I'm developing a craving for Honey Loop cereal that's increasing by the daymg:


----------



## BestBefore1989

great news about your dad mate:thumb:, I bet he feels better just being out of hospital


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> great news about your dad mate:thumb:, I bet he feels better just being out of hospital


Yes mate. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. It makes a huge difference.


Yes I agree. It always make you feel better if you tucked in your own bed, amongst familiar things....warmest hugs for your pa lovely Ming....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Glad to hear your Dad's moving in the right direction mate.


----------



## Mingster

A lower session tonight.

Squats. 10x8.

Giant set comprising of four rounds of...

Leg Extensions x15.

Leg Curls x15.

Calf Raises drop set 8/8/8.

Stretching.

A good session today. The volume squatting certainly seems to be doing the business and my strength levels at this higher range are already approaching my 5 rep max.

I had a meeting with the Shield Maiden this afternoon and we should be back training together by the weekend. We will have to do separate routines due to our respective injuries , but the mutual support we give each other will be worth a great deal regardless.


----------



## 25434

That's great to hear Ming, it's always good to have support from someone at the gym. I train alone but always work harder in the company of others.......


----------



## 25434

Morning...  I know you are busy so no need to answer...just checking in, and checking out like I dooooo......all silent like the night sweeping over the city with only the faint light of the street lamps to warm a random cat pattering down the road in search of prey......cough... :blink:

Take care, stay warm and regards to SM.


----------



## Mingster

Another Upper session today, designed to avoid aggravating injuries...

Giant set consisting of 5 circuits of...

Machine OHP x15.

Reverse Pec Deck x15.

Rec Deck x15.

DB Curls x15.

V-Bar Pushdowns x15.

Lat Pushdowns 5x15.

Bench Press 5x10

Seated DB Curls 3x20.

I was on a training course today and had arranged to meet the SM at 4:30 for a session. The training finished early at 3:00 and I couldn't sit around for an hour and a half so trained solo, then waited for the SM and supported her through her own session. Not ideal, I know, but we will have to improvise with our upcoming workouts to accommodate our various injuries so following the same training routine will be impossible.

I have the rarity of a long weekend off now so might be able to squeeze some relaxation in at some point lol...

Pullover Machine 5x15.


----------



## BestBefore1989

:confused1:

5 sets of 15 reps on the Pullover Machine is your idea of resting?

:lol:

Have a good weekend mate


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> 5 sets of 15 reps on the Pullover Machine is your idea of resting?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Have a good weekend mate


5x15 of almost everything today The giant set was a grueller. It's not really resting, just that none of these exercises aggravate my shoulder injury. Lighter weights and avoiding most pulling exercises seems to be ok.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> 5x15 of almost everything today The giant set was a grueller. It's not really resting, just that none of these exercises aggravate my shoulder injury. Lighter weights and avoiding most pulling exercises seems to be ok.


Uh oh.....I'm now heading for a lie down.........  5x15 of everything......phewwwweeeee.........


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Uh oh.....I'm now heading for a lie down.........  5x15 of everything......phewwwweeeee.........


You're an inspiration to me hon I even tried to wedge my head under an incline bench but don't quite have that skill yet:laugh:


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> You're an inspiration to me hon I even tried to wedge my head under an incline bench but don't quite have that skill yet:laugh:


 :lol: x


----------



## Mingster

My eldest lad has just got back from visiting his girlfriend in Finland. He brought me back a bottle of this...

View attachment 166323


It's very nice


----------



## Mingster

Been a tough old day as my Dad was taken back into hospital last night. Have visited twice today and have been back to the family home to keep tabs on my mother too. Hopefully he will be back home in a few days, but it's getting to be a bit too regular these days, and the strain on both my parents is quite worrying in all honesty.


----------



## MRSTRONG

fingers crossed for you buddy


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Been a tough old day as my Dad was taken back into hospital last night. Have visited twice today and have been back to the family home to keep tabs on my mother too. Hopefully he will be back home in a few days, but it's getting to be a bit too regular these days, and the strain on both my parents is quite worrying in all honesty.


Fingers crossed for you .........


----------



## BestBefore1989

My best wishes for you and your family mate


----------



## Mingster

Had time to squeeze in a Lower session with the SM...

I did...

Squats. 10x8. 8th set was an 8 rep pb. Finished off with a triple drop set to failure.

Giant set comprising of 3 cycles of...

Leg Extensions x15.

Leg Curls x15.

Calf Raises drop set 8/8/8.

Stretching for 2 minutes x4.

A sweet and sour session. On a positive note, and despite lack of sleep food and preparation, I somehow managed an 8 rep pb during my squatting. On a negative, the SM's knee reacted badly during a set of Calf Raises and she's now off Lower body lifting completely. She will continue to train Upper body, but will be limiting her leg work to stationary cycling and steady walking on the treadmill.


----------



## 25434

Hey there lovely Ming. Very sorry to hear about pa. Life sucks as we get older.....thinking of you and your pa.....and poor sm..ouch! I'm no experts but should she be cycling with a bad knee? Isn't that a bit tough on knees? How frustrating for you both.

I did some calve raises last week and they took nearly all week to recover! Pft.....was walking funny for a bit...:laugh: the joys of training....hehe..

Hey you...take care you ole Viking youuuuu......


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there lovely Ming. Very sorry to hear about pa. Life sucks as we get older.....thinking of you and your pa.....and poor sm..ouch! I'm no experts but should she be cycling with a bad knee? Isn't that a bit tough on knees? How frustrating for you both.
> 
> I did some calve raises last week and they took nearly all week to recover! Pft.....was walking funny for a bit...:laugh: the joys of training....hehe..
> 
> Hey you...take care you ole Viking youuuuu......


Cheers hon xx


----------



## Mingster

Squeezed in a 15 rep Upper session this afternoon...

Giant set. 15 reps each of the following...No rest between exercises, 90 seconds rest betweens circuits...

OHP.

Reverse Pec Deck.

Pec Deck.

DB Curls.

V-Bar Pushdowns.

Repeat for 5 circuits.

Lat Pushdowns. 5x15.

CGBP. 5x15.

Cable Crossovers. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 3x15.

Was intending to do 5 sets each of the last two exercises but just ran out of steam. Always a good sign in my book as it shows I haven't held anything back earlier in the session. I'm not sure if it's the giant sets or the fact that my diet seems to consist of KFC and pies atm but I appear to be hardening up and maybe even growing a wee bit of muscle atm lol. At this rate my Upper sessions will soon be consisting of one long, continuous stream of exercises


----------



## Mingster

Lower today...

Squats. 10x8.

Leg Extensions. 3x15.

Leg Curls. 3x15.

Calf Raise. 3x10.

Hypers. 3x15.


----------



## Mingster

And back to Upper...

The usual giant set circuit to start with...

OHP.

Reverse Pec Deck.

Pec Deck.

DB Curls.

V-Bar pushdowns

All for 15 reps x 5 circuits.

Lat Pushdowns. 5x15.

Cable Crossovers. 3x15.

CGBP. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 3x15.

A really intense and punishing session today with the SM. We had another lad training alongside us who is, I suspect, going to be pretty sore tomorrow


----------



## Mingster

A Lower session with the SM today...

Squats. 10x8.

Calf Raises. 3x drop sets. 8/8/8 reps each.

Hyperextensions. 3x15.

Focused on the business today. My partner trained at around 50% in respect of her injured knee and came through the session unscathed which was a massive bonus. I managed to equal my previous best with the Squats which was very pleasing.

More pleasing still is the fact that my Dad is out of hospital and back home. I can feel a small celebratory Southern Comfort coming on


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Here's to Ming Senior!


----------



## Mingster

A busy day today with work, running about doing the usual stuff, my nebido shot at the GP's, a bit of coaching with a couple of guys - I hate the word clients lol, and, finally. my own Upper workout...

All the usual exercises tonight for the usual 15 reps each...

OHP.

Reverse Pec Deck.

Pec Deck.

Lat Pushdowns.

CGBP.

V-Bar Pushdowns.

DB Curls.

Incline DB Curls.

But in no particular order or sequence. At one point I was doing 6 consecutive sets of different exercises one after the other, taking a one minute rest, then supersetting or tri-setting a different set of exercises. Pretty random stuff but it felt very effective and I'm absolutely worn out now. Time to relax with a large portion of chicken stew and dumplings, with a side plate of extra cabbage and turnip with butter melted over them


----------



## 25434

Really good news about pa! whoot whoot... 

and good to know that SM is back on track.....sorta.....and....and....chicken stew and DUUUUUMMMMMPPPPLLLLIIIINNNNGGGGSSS!!!!!

breathe breathe breathe......phew...that's better

as you were lovely Ming....and relaaaaaaax... :tongue:


----------



## Mingster

No training since Monday and it seems unlikely I'll get to the gym again until Sunday so having a bit of a rest this week. Food intake has increased markedly over recent weeks and I'm nearing the 240lb mark atm. Still showing decent definition and a hint of abs so all not lost. Will need to tighten up again shortly but, for the next month or so, I'll be letting things take their natural course.


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym with the SM tonight for my first session in a week.

Giant set. 5x15 of all of the following...

OHP.

Reverse Pec Deck.

Peck Dec.

DB Curls.

V-Bar Pushdowns.

Lat Pushdowns. 5x15.

CGBP. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 3x15.

Finished off with a couple of 30 rep sets of Side Laterals with the 5kg DB's just to test out my injured shoulder. These seemed to go ok.


----------



## Stephen9069

Hope your old man gets better soon mate

Read through a few of your sessions and that is some horrible volume lol you will be stage ready in no time lol.


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Hope your old man gets better soon mate
> 
> Read through a few of your sessions and that is some horrible volume lol you will be stage ready in no time lol.


Cheers Stephen. My Dad is doing ok all things considered

Yes. it's a lot or volume but I've found the body soon adapts. I've trained low volume/heavy weights for years and the changeover was tough to start with. Over time I've come to enjoy it though, and the weights have risen dramatically since I first started. My pressing and squatting are still pretty decent.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> Cheers Stephen. My Dad is doing ok all things considered
> 
> Yes. it's a lot or volume but I've found the body soon adapts. I've trained low volume/heavy weights for years and the changeover was tough to start with. Over time I've come to enjoy it though, and the weights have risen dramatically since I first started. My pressing and squatting are still pretty decent.


Thats good to hear mate

What kind of impact do you think switching to high volume has had on your strength overall ?


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Thats good to hear mate
> 
> What kind of impact do you think switching to high volume has had on your strength overall ?


Well, I haven't benched or tried a deadlift since last September so it's hard to say. My squat, OHP and CGBP aren't a million miles from where they were before, and are still on the increase. The difference is that I can do 15 reps or so and train with far less in the way of rest periods between sets. TBH I'm not really concerned about strength any more, although it's always nice to stick an extra plate on a lift. I've found I'm fitter, leaner, have improved vascularity and just generally look better lol, which is more than enough for an old bugger like myself.


----------



## Mingster

Lower session with the SM after work today...

Squats. 10x8. Eked out an extra 5kg on my 8 rep max today.

Lying Leg Curls. 3x15.

Calf Raise. 3 drop sets - 8/8/8.

Leg Extensions. 1x30 plus 3 negatives.

Hypers. 3x15.

Struggling with breathing today, especially with the squats. The missus has been ill all week and was eventually diagnosed with pleurisy on Monday ffs. It's not contagious but the virus leading to it can be and I'm feeling the onset of a cold. Lots of vit c and various other potions for me over the next few days...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Take it easy mate. Look after yourself.


----------



## MRSTRONG

a bodybuilding stage might not be so far away :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> a bodybuilding stage might not be so far away :thumbup1:


No chance lol. I'll save my posing for the ladies No oil, marmite and speedo's for me I'm afraidmg:


----------



## Mingster

Upper session this afternoon...

Giant set. 4x12 of the following...

OHP.

Reverse Pec Deck.

Peck Deck.

DB Curls.

V-Bar pushdowns.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Lat Pulldowns. 2x12.

Cable Crossovers. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Lateral Raises. 3x15.

CGBP. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 3x15.

Dropped the reps on some exercises a little today and went for a 2 second pause at the contraction point of each rep. Brutal stuff and pretty painful to boot. Ran out of steam a little towards the end as the cold started to affect my breathing, but a cracking little session nonetheless. The last session for a while with the SM too as she's off to visit her folks for the weekend.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> No chance lol. I'll save my posing for the ladies No oil, marmite and speedo's for me I'm afraidmg:


maaaarrrrrrrmite! I berrrluddie love marmite...

speedos? :no: :tongue: x


----------



## Mingster

A funny old day today. I'm off to see the Stranglers in concert this evening. I last saw them in 1979. Not to my usual taste but my best mate is a big fan and I said I would go for the night out with him. My mate found out earlier this week that he will have to undergo a triple heart bypass operation in the very near future. A big shock to all concerned, but also a blessing that this has been diagnosed in time.

My mate is 2 years younger than me ffs.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> A funny old day today. I'm off to see the Stranglers in concert this evening. I last saw them in 1979. Not to my usual taste but my best mate is a big fan and I said I would go for the night out with him. My mate found out earlier this week that he will have to undergo a triple heart bypass operation in the very near future. A big shock to all concerned, but also a blessing that this has been diagnosed in time.
> 
> My mate is 2 years younger than me ffs.


fcuk thats not good hope he recovers well enough


----------



## 25434

MRSTRONG said:


> fcuk thats not good hope he recovers well enough


yes this. These days though they are very good at that sort of thing. A friend of mine had heart surgery a few months back and was in and out in a bout a week. Amazing how far the medical field have come on. All things wobbly crossed for your friend Ming..x

Mr Strong...it's about time you plaited your beard mister! hehe.....


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> fcuk thats not good hope he recovers well enough





Flubs said:


> yes this. These days though they are very good at that sort of thing. A friend of mine had heart surgery a few months back and was in and out in a bout a week. Amazing how far the medical field have come on. All things wobbly crossed for your friend Ming..x
> 
> Mr Strong...it's about time you plaited your beard mister! hehe.....


Cheers guys. Seems like everyone close to me is in poor health atm.

I've been nagging my mate for a good while to go to the docs but he's one of those stubborn types lol. Thankfully he's been checked out before something happened and, once he's been sorted, should be able to crack on as normal. It's scarey stuff tbh...

He's been warned...No pogoing tonight


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flubs said:


> yes this. These days though they are very good at that sort of thing. A friend of mine had heart surgery a few months back and was in and out in a bout a week. Amazing how far the medical field have come on. All things wobbly crossed for your friend Ming..x
> 
> Mr Strong...it's about time you plaited your beard mister! hehe.....


haha , filming for the bike series goes ahead this year so my beard shall be grown much to the dismay of the woman :lol:


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> haha , filming for the bike series goes ahead this year so my beard shall be grown much to the dismay of the woman :lol:


Hmmm. That reminds me I haven't posted a pic of my 'new look' beard yet...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Hmmm. That reminds me I haven't posted a pic of my 'new look' beard yet...


post it up mate


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> post it up mate


I haven't got one tbh. I'll get someone to take one tonight.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I haven't got one tbh. I'll get someone to take one tonight.


ideally with two females sat on your lap


----------



## Mingster

The concert was ok. As I've said, not really my cup of tea and a bit on the tame side if truth be told. However, my mate and I had a good time and some good crack and it was nice to do something different with him before his op.

@MRSTRONG there were a number of pleasant ladies in the bars before the gig, but I've never seen a more boring bunch of fans at an actual show. Everybody looked like middle age bank managers. You'd never get this at a pagan folk metal gig

No training today either. The bug I've caught from the missus has kicked in with a vengeance and I'm coughing and spluttering and feeling sorry for myself. Will have to have a couple of days rest and see where things are.


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope you feel better soon @Mingster


----------



## MRSTRONG

Haha i bet the concert finished at 930 and 90% of the concert goers were in bed by 10pm lol


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> Haha i bet the concert finished at 930 and 90% of the concert goers were in bed by 10pm lol


It went on a bit later than that, but just to say the horlicks was doing a roaring trade at the bar towards the end:laugh:

There wasn't one song about slaughtering your enemies and not even a hint of a mosh pit ffs. I need something extreme for my next show to restore my equilibrium


----------



## Mingster

Here's a beard pic Me and my youngest lad...

View attachment 167810


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> It went on a bit later than that, but just to say the horlicks was doing a roaring trade at the bar towards the end:laugh:
> 
> There wasn't one song about slaughtering your enemies and not even a hint of a mosh pit ffs. I need something extreme for my next show to restore my equilibrium


Haha sounds like it was painful


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Here's a beard pic Me and my youngest lad...
> 
> View attachment 167810


That is a fab pic Ming..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Here's a beard pic Me and my youngest lad...
> 
> View attachment 167810


looks a lot like you in your younger days mate


----------



## 25434

Morning lovely Ming....what's occurring in your gaffe today?  Good things I hope.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Morning lovely Ming....what's occurring in your gaffe today?  Good things I hope.


Off to work shortly hon...

I'm starting to shake my cold/flu/bubonic plague, and am planning to return to the gym on Thursday. Need to get back on track with several aspects of life atm; things seem to have drifted a little too far from their rightful moorings of late.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming...just swooshing in to give you a T'internet hug for your poorly bod and stuff.....we all have a drift now and again....take care you..x


----------



## Mingster

I made it back into the gym last night for an Upper session with the Shield Maiden.

We did all the usual stuff with a slight reduction in weight and sets to reflect the fact that we haven't trained with any regularity over the past 10 days or so...

Giant Set comprising...

OHP. 4x15.

Rear Pec Deck. 4x15.

Pec Deck. 4x15.

DB Curls. 4x15.

V-Bar Pushdowns. 4x15.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Side Laterals. 4x15.

CGBP. 3x20. Supersetted with...

Incline DB Curls. 3x15-failure...

Dips.

Decent enough comeback session. Next scheduled session will be a Lower workout on Saturday evening.


----------



## Mingster

A Lower session tonight...

Squats. 10x10.

Leg Curls. 3x15.

Leg Extensions. 3x20. With negatives following the final set.

Calf Raise. 4x10. Super slow with pause in the contracted position.

No SM tonight as obligations elsewhere required her attention. Hopefully we'll meet up tomorrow for another session.


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey Mr

Just catching up,

Saw you been to the stranglers, saw them about 3 years ago and loved it. Especially watching all the middle aged men in the mosh nearly putting their hips out.. Lol

Especially handsome beardage going down in your pic.

 x


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey Mr
> 
> Just catching up,
> 
> Saw you been to the stranglers, saw them about 3 years ago and loved it. Especially watching all the middle aged men in the mosh nearly putting their hips out.. Lol
> 
> Especially handsome beardage going down in your pic.
> 
> x


Cheers hon. I thought I was a boring bugger until I saw the Stranglers crowd lol.

I'm looking to a lifestyle a little closer to this in future...


----------



## Mingster

An Upper session with the SM tonight.

Lat Pushdowns. 5x15. Supersetted with...

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 5x15.

Cable Crossovers. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Side Laterals. 4x15.

Reverse Pec Deck. 5x15. Supersetted with...

Pec Deck. 5x15.

DB Curls. 4x15. Supersetted with...

V-Bar Pushdowns. 4x15.

We were both very tired today but managed to grind out the necessary. I've had quite a few issues this week and the SM is approaching the end of a week of night shifts so we have both been better. Hopefully things will pick up again next week.


----------



## Mingster

Trained Lower yesterday, then went straight home to bed and slept through from 7pm to 6am this morning.

Horizontal Leg Press. 8x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 4x15.

Calf Raises. 4x10. Super slow.

Leg Extensions. 3x20.

Still suffering the virus caught off the missus last week. No signs of it shifting atm. Very difficult to breath when training hence the absence of Squats from my Lower session for the first time in living memory. I'm off to get my ears syringed tomorrow so, hopefully, that will make me feel a bit better if nothing else, although the thought of not having a day off work until a week on Friday isn't much of a cheery thought...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

That's not good, working like that when you're not well. Hope it sorts itself out soon Ming.


----------



## Mingster

A decent Upper session with the SM after work today...

Giant set...

OHP.

Reverse Pec Deck.

Pec Deck.

DB Curls.

V-Bar Pushdowns.

4 circuits of 12 reps per exercise.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Side Laterals. 4x12.

Cable Crossovers. 4x12. Supersetted with...

CGBP. 4x12.

Cable Curls. 3x12.

The exercises went well but there was much coughing and spluttering between sets lol. I was at the docs yesterday and, apparently, I have both a chest and an ear infection ffs. On antibiotics and some spray thing so we'll see how that pans out. I added in some medicine of my own last night...a large house special pizza and a variety of chocolate based products washed down with several vodkas


----------



## andyhuggins

Nothing wrong with "self medication" fella :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Hello Ming....I'm just ga ing a quick surf round my boys...hehe..  . Sorry to hear about the chest and ear thing. It's a total bugger when you don't feel well isn't it? I felt so awful last week I didn't train at all, and today when I did I thought I was gonna pass out! Lol...my chest hurt and everything....durrr.....

The chocolate based products sound interesting.......hehe....I can leave pizzas though, all that dough sits on. Y stomach like a stone, I tend to scrape the tops off and mebbee eat a bit of the outside crust and that's about it.....full.....

However...I can eat a massive suet pastry steak pudding with no trouble......AND squeeze in chips.....snicker snicker.....

Hope you recover soon lovely Ming. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hello Ming....I'm just ga ing a quick surf round my boys...hehe..  . Sorry to hear about the chest and ear thing. It's a total bugger when you don't feel well isn't it? I felt so awful last week I didn't train at all, and today when I did I thought I was gonna pass out! Lol...my chest hurt and everything....durrr.....
> 
> The chocolate based products sound interesting.......hehe....I can leave pizzas though, all that dough sits on. Y stomach like a stone, I tend to scrape the tops off and mebbee eat a bit of the outside crust and that's about it.....full.....
> 
> However...I can eat a massive suet pastry steak pudding with no trouble......AND squeeze in chips.....snicker snicker.....
> 
> Hope you recover soon lovely Ming. X


Cheers hon.

Yes, I feel stuffed later on after a pizza feast but they're just so delicious I can't resist. I'm eating far too much sweet stuff atm too. I do mean to cut back but...you know how it is

I'm feeling a bit better today. The meds are starting to kick in. Next session will be Tuesday so, hopefully, I'll be better still by then. Lots of work atm but I have 3 days off for Easter so just trying to hang on in until then.


----------



## 25434

Marrrrrrrrnin'....  that was my Cornish accent....cough....pretty good interpretation I thought? no? hummm.......

Hey lovely Ming, have a good week on the run down to 3 days off! whoop!


----------



## Mingster

Lower session...

Squats. 8x8.

Lying Leg Curls. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Calf Raises. 4x10.

Leg Extensions. 3x15. A 30 second negative after each set.

Hypers. 3x15.

Still coughing a spluttering a bit but getting pulled round slowly. Trained a little within myself but still managed a decent workout.


----------



## Mingster

Upper today...

OHP. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x12.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 4x12.

Pec Deck. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Bench Press. 4x12.

Face Pulls. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Side Lateral Raises. 4x12.

DB Curls. 4x12. Supersetted with...

V-Bar Pushdowns. 4x12.

Got stuck in a 4x12 superset vortex tonight but it seemed to hit the spot. Getting better on a daily basis now and am hoping to be back up to full power next week sometime. I've got 3 whole days off work for a change and I'm going to celebrate by having a lie in tomorrow followed by one of my extremely rare sessions on the ale


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> Upper today...
> 
> OHP. 4x12. Supersetted with...
> 
> Reverse Pec Deck. 4x12.
> 
> Lat Pushdowns. 4x12. Supersetted with...
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns. 4x12.
> 
> Pec Deck. 4x12. Supersetted with...
> 
> Bench Press. 4x12.
> 
> Face Pulls. 4x12. Supersetted with...
> 
> Side Lateral Raises. 4x12.
> 
> DB Curls. 4x12. Supersetted with...
> 
> V-Bar Pushdowns. 4x12.
> 
> Got stuck in a 4x12 superset vortex tonight but it seemed to hit the spot. Getting better on a daily basis now and am hoping to be back up to full power next week sometime. I've got 3 whole days off work for a change and I'm going to celebrate by having a lie in tomorrow followed by one of my extremely rare sessions on the ale


Im feeling that burning sensation just reading this lol good work mate.


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Im feeling that burning sensation just reading this lol good work mate.


Yeah, it took a bit of getting used to, training this way, but I've sort of cracked it now. I think the secret is to focus on every rep as an individual lift. It's very easy to blast through the first 7 or 8 reps without any focus on sets like this, and just grind out the last few reps. I try to grind them out from rep 1. I aim for 12 - or whatever - but if I don't get there then who cares? I'd rather do 9 or 10 quality reps that 12 substandard ones.


----------



## Mingster

A no fluff Lower session this afternoon...

Squats. 10x8. Working up to 95% of my 8 rep max today.

GHR. 4X5.

Hypers. 4x15.

Positives are that I'm feeling a lot better today and, as mentioned, I edged up towards the top end of my lifting, weights and rep wise, after a couple of weeks at around 75%. Negatives are that I have a fair bit of pain in my left elbow - nothing really new there - and, more importantly, my weight has crept back up into the middle 240's after some slack dieting over recent times. A calorie deficit will be imposed from tomorrow, together with a reduction in carbs. Bring on the bacon and eggs


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hope all is well mate , training is looking good as per .

Im off to ireland tuesday for casting on tv series "vikings" only as an extra mind but hope i get in as it'll be a box ticked that ive wanted ticking since the first episode lol


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> Hope all is well mate , training is looking good as per .
> 
> Im off to ireland tuesday for casting on tv series "vikings" only as an extra mind but hope i get in as it'll be a box ticked that ive wanted ticking since the first episode lol


Excellent stuff mate. You'd better get in. Hollywood is a bit light on the big action hero types atm


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Excellent stuff mate. You'd better get in. Hollywood is a bit light on the big action hero types atm


Haha ill do my best mate , ive got a film crew down my gym next week for a couple scenes im in for a film called 'enter the cage' i play a silent rough fighter type lol


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> Haha ill do my best mate , ive got a film crew down my gym next week for a couple scenes im in for a film called 'enter the cage' i play a silent rough fighter type lol


Once I get things more sorted hereabouts I'll see if I can get down there for a beer or two one weekend, and you can show me your portfolio mate:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Once I get things more sorted hereabouts I'll see if I can get down there for a beer or two one weekend, and you can show me your portfolio mate:thumbup1:


Welcome anytime buddy just bring a camp bed or whatever and stay at gym


----------



## Stephen9069

MRSTRONG said:


> Hope all is well mate , training is looking good as per .
> 
> Im off to ireland tuesday for casting on tv series "vikings" only as an extra mind but hope i get in as it'll be a box ticked that ive wanted ticking since the first episode lol


Awesome news that mate iv actually just started watching the first series good luck to you mate.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> A no fluff Lower session this afternoon...
> 
> Squats. 10x8. Working up to 95% of my 8 rep max today.
> 
> GHR. 4X5.
> 
> Hypers. 4x15.
> 
> Positives are that I'm feeling a lot better today and, as mentioned, I edged up towards the top end of my lifting, weights and rep wise, after a couple of weeks at around 75%. Negatives are that I have a fair bit of pain in my left elbow - nothing really new there - and, more importantly, my weight has crept back up into the middle 240's after some slack dieting over recent times. A calorie deficit will be imposed from tomorrow, together with a reduction in carbs. Bring on the bacon and eggs


Thats a lot of reps on the squatting mate, i think i read on another post of yours that you squat 3 times a week do you use that sort of volume for each session ?


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Thats a lot of reps on the squatting mate, i think i read on another post of yours that you squat 3 times a week do you use that sort of volume for each session ?


I do Upper/Lower mate, so the odd week I might get three sessions in but more often than not only two. The sets include warm ups, so I'll increase weight across the first 8 sets, then do either two max sets and a lighter set, or two lighter sets for sets 9 and 10. It's a fair bit of volume but I'm only pushing it on 2/3 sets really. I like to get my old legs well warmed up these days and get a bit of a continuous tension thing going on as best I can


----------



## MRSTRONG

Stephen9069 said:


> Awesome news that mate iv actually just started watching the first series good luck to you mate.


Thanks , awesome series mate , i need some shield making tips off ming


----------



## Mingster

Upper session after work today...

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Face Pulls. 4x15.

Pec Deck. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Bench Press. 4x15.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 4x12.

Tri Set...

V-Bar Pushdowns/DB Curls/Side Laterals. 3x lots...

Very warm in the gym today. Went a little lighter than usual with very little rest between sets and exercises. Lots of pain and job done.


----------



## Mingster

Another Upper session to come into line with the Shield Maidens schedule...

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 5x15. Supersetted with...

Lat Pushdowns. 5x15.

OHP. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x15.

Face Pulls. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Side Laterals. 4x15.

Pec Deck. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Bench Press. 4x12-15.

Incline DB Curls. 4x15. Supersetted with...

V-Bar Pushdowns. 4x15.

A nice session with the usual intensity followed by a good while catching up on the crack and planning our future training schedule. The SM has been on holiday and has slipped a little with diet but is still looking good. I haven't been the greatest inspiration tbh as I've allowed my life issues to distract me from my goals and added nearly a stone in weight in the process. Things are steadying now so, hopefully, we'll both be back on track soon.


----------



## Stephen9069

Im sure it wont take long for the weight to shift with the kind of volume your using.

What sort of weight are you using on compound movements ?


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Im sure it wont take long for the weight to shift with the kind of volume your using.
> 
> What sort of weight are you using on compound movements ?


I go up to 200x5 for squats or 185x8. I use a machine for the OHP and work up to the stack - I can do about 25 reps with the stack these days lol so tend to go super slow for the lower rep ranges. I bench after pre exhausting so rarely exceed 100kg. Again, I usually work up to 10x the stack for the Low Rows.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> I go up to 200x5 for squats or 185x8. I use a machine for the OHP and work up to the stack - I can do about 25 reps with the stack these days lol so tend to go super slow for the lower rep ranges. I bench after pre exhausting so rarely exceed 100kg. Again, I usually work up to 10x the stack for the Low Rows.


Thats a lot of weight mate especially on the squatting mg: id love to be able to do that sort of volume on that weight


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Thats a lot of weight mate especially on the squatting mg: id love to be able to do that sort of volume on that weight


As I said in the other post I work up to those weights. I'm not doing the max weights on more than 1 or 2 sets. I tend to add 20kg or so with each successive set with the squats.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> As I said in the other post I work up to those weights. I'm not doing the max weights on more than 1 or 2 sets. I tend to add 20kg or so with each successive set with the squats.


lol i cant even do that for 1 never mind working up to it.


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> lol i cant even do that for 1 never mind working up to it.


LOL. I used to squat 300 no bother but I'm old and decrepit these days. TBF Squatting was always my best lift, benching my worst. Your benchings much better than mine.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> LOL. I used to squat 300 no bother but I'm old and decrepit these days. TBF Squatting was always my best lift, benching my worst. Your benchings much better than mine.


Was that with squatting more than once a week ? Thats were i really need to be to compete at the level i want to


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Was that with squatting more than once a week ? Thats were i really need to be to compete at the level i want to


I built my squat in the main by squatting once a week. I have run other programmes over the years, including those that involve squatting multiple times a week, but, in the main, I've followed a once a week protocol. A day each for squat, deads and bench with assistance lifts and that was it really.


----------



## Mingster

As an aside...If anyone has a few days off at the end of the month what better way to spend your time than to go to this?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

^^^ that looks great!


----------



## Mingster

Lower session this evening...

Squats. 7x8. 3x5. Was supposed to train yesterday but something came up. Wasn't supposed to train today but an opportunity presented itself. Intended to go a little heavier but just didn't have the oomph. Maxed out at 5x180.

Because of my perceived wimping out with the Squats I punished myself...

Calf Raises. 7x10. 10 second static hold on the final rep of each set. 45 seconds between sets.

Lying Leg Curls. 5x 15/12/8/12/15. Upright torso, toes pointing forwards.

If life permits I'll be back training with the SM tomorrow night.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

How do you do lying leg curls with an upright torso?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> How do you do lying leg curls with an upright torso?


Instead of lying face down, flat on the bench, you push your torso up into a push up position.


----------



## Mingster

Last night we did Upper.

Giant set.

OHP.

Reverse Pec Deck.

Pec Deck.

DB Curls.

V-Bar Tricep Pushdowns. All for 4x15.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12.

Face Pulls. 3x12. Supersetted with...

Side Laterals. 3x12.

CGBP. 3x20. Supersetted with...

Cable Curls. 3x20.

Need some rest now


----------



## Mingster

Lower today.

Horizontal Leg Press. 5x10. Supersetted with...

Calf Raises. 5x10.

Lying Leg Curls. 5x10.

Squats. 5x8.

Stretching and core work.

Heavy Presses and Raises. Light with everything else. Short rest periods between sets and lots of continuous tension, static holds and generally squeezing as much out of every set as possible.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> I built my squat in the main by squatting once a week. I have run other programmes over the years, including those that involve squatting multiple times a week, but, in the main, I've followed a once a week protocol. A day each for squat, deads and bench with assistance lifts and that was it really.


I can never get my head around things like squatting daily etc,where is the recovery,i feel that is disaster waiting for its chance,i mean a small tear could tear right off or go chronic...


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> I can never get my head around things like squatting daily etc,where is the recovery,i feel that is disaster waiting for its chance,i mean a small tear could tear right off or go chronic...


Whenever I've followed multiple day squatting programmes I've either done minimal upper body work or no upper body work at all. Most people just can't recover quickly enough for it to be effective otherwise.

I laugh when people say you can't overtrain, merely undereat. Nobody eats more than me lol. Your body as a whole simply can't squat 300kg - or an individuals equivalent max effort lifts - on a regular basis without giving it lots of time to recover. Maybe the occasional genetic freak can do so, but not 99% of the lifting population.


----------



## bail

Mingster said:


> Instead of lying face down, flat on the bench, you push your torso up into a push up position.


This is awesome

Pscarb posted a pic of it


----------



## Mingster

Upper today.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 6x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 6x12.

Face Pulls. 5x12.

Pec Deck. 5x10.

Reverse Pec Deck. 5x12.

Bench Press. 5x10.

Incline DB Curls. 4x10. Supersetted with...

V-Bar Pushdowns. 4x12.

Cracking session tonight. Some exercises light with complete focus, others heavier; but all with intesity and effort. It's getting to the stage that I can hardly stand to rest at all between sets these days. Quite a turn around from my powerlifting training


----------



## Mingster

A Lower session this evening...

Squats. 10x8.

Calf Raises. 5x10. 5 second hold at the top of every rep.

Lying Hamstring Curls. 5x15. Paised torso.

Hypers. 3x15.

Felt a bit stronger today for a change but showed a little discretion. Instead of piling on the plates I stayed relatively light - up to 150kg - and focused on very deep, continuous tension squatting. I kept more sets that usual in the heavier end of this range in the expectation that this will give me more long term benefit towards my goals.

The Calf Raises were very painful. I can't really add much in the way of weight to these so concentrate on finding different ways to add to the effectiveness of what I do lift. Same with the Hammies. Hypers gave me a savage pump as always.

I'm out and about a bit with work this week so will be training/eating if and when I can. One of those weeks where compromises have to be made.


----------



## Mingster

And Upper again tonight...

Shoulder Tri-Set.

OHP 4x12.

Rear Pec Deck. 4x12.

Side Laterals. 4x12.

Back Superset.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 4x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12.

Chest Superset.

Pec Deck. 4x12-15.

Bench Press. 4x12-15.

Arms Superset.

DB Curls. 4x15.

V-Bar Pushdowns. 4x15.


----------



## Mingster

And a Full Body session with the Shield Maiden this afternoon.

Horizontal Leg Press. 7x12-15.

Tri Set...

OHP. 3X12. Reverse Pec Deck. 3x12. Side Laterals. 3x12.

Calf Raises. 4x10. 30 second static hold on the last reps.

Superset...

Wide Pulldowns. 3x12. Lat Pushdowns. 3x12.

Lying Leg Curls. 3x15.

Superset...

Cable Crossovers. 3x12-15. Pec Deck. 3x12-15.

Superset...

Incline DB Curls. 3x10. V-Bar Pushdowns. 3x15.

I think I'll be having a rest tomorrow


----------



## MRSTRONG

hows things mate ?

trainings looking decent


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> hows things mate ?
> 
> trainings looking decent


Training is ok mate. When I get to the gym I'm getting things done. Same can't be said for diet and the rest of my life lol, but one out of 3 is a start


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Training is ok mate. When I get to the gym I'm getting things done. Same can't be said for diet and the rest of my life lol, but one out of 3 is a start


atleast its the one thing that wont let you down mate


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym today after a turbulent weekend with an Upper session.

Shoulders/Rhomboid Giant set. 3 circuits of 15 reps each of the following...

Reverse Pec Deck.

Side Laterals.

Face Pulls.

OHP.

Back Superset...

Pulldowns. 3x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 3x12.

Chest Superset...

Pec Deck. 3x12-15.

Bench Press. 3x12-15.

Arm Supersets...

V-Bar Pushdowns. 3x15.

DB Curls. 3x15.

Incline DB Curls. 3x10-12.

Machine Dips. 3x15-20.

Back into the gym routine then. Now to work on the diet...


----------



## Mingster

Lower this afternoon.

Squats.

7x8 up to 170kg.

1x5x185kg.

1x3x195kg.

1x1x205kg.

2x10x130kg. All reps below parallel throughout.

Leg Extensions. 3x15.

Lying Leg Curls. 3x15. Torso in raised position.

Calf Raises. 3x15.

Got into my squatting today and slipped out of my bodybuilding training routine a little with some lower rep stuff towards the end. Nothing spectacular but it was fun  . The higher rep sets to finish were a killer. Diet has been much improved over the past couple of days but still has a long way to go.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Lower this afternoon.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> 7x8 up to 170kg.
> 
> 1x5x185kg.
> 
> 1x3x195kg.
> 
> 1x1x205kg.
> 
> 2x10x130kg. All reps below parallel throughout.
> 
> Leg Extensions. 3x15.
> 
> Lying Leg Curls. 3x15. Torso in raised position.
> 
> Calf Raises. 3x15.
> 
> Got into my squatting today and slipped out of my bodybuilding training routine a little with some lower rep stuff towards the end. Nothing spectacular but it was fun  . The higher rep sets to finish were a killer. Diet has been much improved over the past couple of days but still has a long way to go.


Still a high volume of work

85 squat reps with only 3 sets at or below 5 reps

good stuff mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Still a high volume of work
> 
> 85 squat reps with only 3 sets at or below 5 reps
> 
> good stuff mate :thumb:


Yeah. I felt quite good last Lower session and, when I felt ok again today, I decided to throw a couple of lower reps sets in just for the hell of it. The other stuff was just lights pump stuff really. I reckon I might be a bit achy tomorrow though


----------



## Mingster

Squeezed in an Upper session today although still pretty fatigued from yesterdays workout.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 4x12-15.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12-15.

Reverse Pec Deck. 2x15.

Side Lateral Raises. 3x15.

Cable Crossovers. 3x12-15.

Pec Deck. 3x12-15.

Incline DB Curls. 4x12.

V-Bar Pushdowns. 4x15.


----------



## Mingster

Third session in 3 days and the second Lower workout in that same period...

Squats. 12x8. Started at 60kg and added 10kg every set save the last.

Lunges. 4x10 reps each leg with 20kg added. These were tough.

Calf Raises. 4x15.

Lying Leg Curls. 5x15/12/10/10/15. Torso raised.

Training is going well but I'm not eating enough at the minute to support the volume. Hopefully this will pick up next week.


----------



## 25434

"Not eating enough"

Nope....nope.....I'm trying my best but that isn't computing at all.....what dost thou mean lovely Ming....:laugh:

Now go and eat pies! Puuuurrrrrllleeeeeezzzzeeeee......that's an order... :tongue: x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> "Not eating enough"
> 
> Nope....nope.....I'm trying my best but that isn't computing at all.....what dost thou mean lovely Ming....:laugh:
> 
> Now go and eat pies! Puuuurrrrrllleeeeeezzzzeeeee......that's an order... :tongue: x


I know what you mean ... I had to read "not eating enough" twice :laugh: mg:


----------



## Mingster

And back into the gym once again today...

OHP. 4x20.

Face Pulls. 4x20.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 4x12.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12.

Pec Deck. 4x12.

Bench Press. 4x12.

DB Curls. 4x15/12/10/8.

V-Bar Pushdowns. 4x15/12/10/10.

And for those who are getting worried, I intend to have a large pizza tonight


----------



## Mingster

And back again for a 5th day on the bounce, and the third Lower session in that period...

Squats. 8x10. A little lighter with these today.

Lunges. 3x10 each leg. 20kg added.

Calf Raises. 5x12.

Lying Leg Curls. 5x10.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> And back again for a 5th day on the bounce, and the third Lower session in that period...
> 
> Squats. 8x10. A little lighter with these today.
> 
> Lunges. 3x10 each leg. 20kg added.
> 
> Calf Raises. 5x12.
> 
> Lying Leg Curls. 5x10.


 :thumbup1:

Id be needing 12 hours sleep a night if I was putting that much effort in.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Id be needing 12 hours sleep a night if I was putting that much effort in.


It's not my usual style as you know. Training is providing a distraction for me to be honest. It's keeping me sane amidst turbulent times


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry to hear your having "turbulent times" mate

"Tough times never last, but tough people do."

- Robert H Schuller


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> It's not my usual style as you know. Training is providing a distraction for me to be honest. It's keeping me sane amidst turbulent times


I'm also sorry you are having a hard time right now. 'Avanugg.......one must....x


----------



## Mingster

Upper session today.

For once no supersets, tri-sets or giant sets...

OHP.

Pulldowns.

Pec Deck.

Face Pulls.

Lat Pushdowns.

Bench Press.

Incline DB Curls.

V-Bar Pushdowns.

All for 4 sets each, the first 3 of which were straight sets and the fourth being a triple drop set.


----------



## Mingster

Lower tonight.

Squats. 8x8. Medium heavy.

Horizontal Leg Press. 6x10. Heavy.

Standing Calf Raises. 6x8. Heavy.

No frills tonight. Mentally wasn't right so just put my head down and lifted the weights. I'm away with work next week so will get as much training in as possible over the weekend.


----------



## Mingster

A brief Upper session yesterday evening...

Face Pulls. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Side Laterals. 4x15.

Lat Pulldowns. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12.

Pec Deck. 4x12. Supersetted with...

Flat Flyes. 4x12.

Incline DB Curls. 3x15. Supersetted with...

V-Bar Pushdowns. 3x15.


----------



## Mingster

And a bonus Upper session this morning...

Shoulder Tri Set.

OHP. 3x15.

Face Pulls. 3x15.

Side Laterals. 3x15.

Back Tri Set.

Lat Pulldowns. 3x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 3x12.

Low Pulley Rows. 3x10.

Chest Tri Set.

Cable Crossovers. 3x12.

Bench Press. 3x10-12.

Pec Deck. 3x12.

Bicep Tri Set.

DB Curls 3x8 at incline/seated/standing.

Tricep Tri Set.

V-Bar Pushdowns. 3x12.

Machine Dips. 3x12.

Rope Pushdowns. 3x12.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> And a bonus Upper session this morning...
> 
> Shoulder Tri Set.
> 
> OHP. 3x15.
> 
> Face Pulls. 3x15.
> 
> Side Laterals. 3x15.
> 
> Back Tri Set.
> 
> Lat Pulldowns. 3x10.
> 
> Lat Pushdowns. 3x12.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows. 3x10.
> 
> Chest Tri Set.
> 
> Cable Crossovers. 3x12.
> 
> Bench Press. 3x10-12.
> 
> Pec Deck. 3x12.
> 
> Bicep Tri Set.
> 
> DB Curls 3x8 at incline/seated/standing.
> 
> Tricep Tri Set.
> 
> V-Bar Pushdowns. 3x12.
> 
> Machine Dips. 3x12.
> 
> Rope Pushdowns. 3x12.


twice in one day!

I'm hoping it was done for the fun of it and not as a distraction to help maintain your sanity.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> twice in one day!
> 
> I'm hoping it was done for the fun of it and not as a distraction to help maintain your sanity.


Not quite. This first session was Saturday night, the second Sunday morning. I've trained 3 days in a row as I'm away with work this week and won't be back in the gym until Friday at least.


----------



## Mingster

Back from my trip and into the gym tonight. I did an Upper session as I have a Leg workout arranged for tomorrow.

OHP. 5 sets. 1x15,15,15,15,15.

Reverse Pec Deck. 5 sets. 1x15.15,15,12,12.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 5 sets. 1x10,10,10,10,8.

Bench Press. 5 sets. 1x10,10,9,8,8.

DB Curls. 3 sets. 1x15,15,12.

V-Bar Pushdowns. 3 sets. 1x12,12,12.

Went a bit heavier tonight. Increased the weight each set and tried to maintain the reps. Bloody hard work and my arms were fried by the time I reached the last two exercises. Diet has been poor to say the least whilst I've been away, but back on track today. Hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## Mingster

Lower tonight...

Squats. 8x8.

Lunges. 5x10 each leg.

Calf Raises. 3x15.

Leg Curls. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Leg Extensions. 3x15.

Steady away tonight as I have been feeling a few niggles in my legs over the past few days. No problems tonight though, so the session went well.

Putting my feet up this evening with a nice steak dinner washed down with a bottle of Lindisfarne spiced mead


----------



## Beats

Mingster said:


> You may recall that I mentioned a shooting pain on my sternum a few weeks back? Well, it has never really cleared up. The pain has eased but flared up again dramatically last night. I managed to get in to see my GP this morning and the diagnosis is costochondritis. This is an inflammation of the cartilage which attaches the ribs to the breastbone and bloody painful it is too - especially when I cough or sneeze with this damned cold lol.
> 
> Treatment involves cold and heat compresses and anti-inflammatories. And rest!! I reckon yesterdays chest exercises have aggravated this issue. I suspect the incline press machine to be the main culprit, as I've trained for 30 years without this issue raising it's head and it seems to have originated with training on this new machine at the gym.
> 
> Anyway no more chest work for the foreseeable ffs. There always seems to be something:no:


Hi mate

Interested to hear how you got on with this, I have it just now and its a total nightmare

I see you were able to train around it a bit, I find that its dips along with strange everyday stuff like putting my socks on that causes me pain. Very strange thing this.

Starting a course in July to do personal training so this could not have came at a worse time.

How did it go for you? you sorted now or is it still causing you pain?


----------



## Mingster

Dizzeee said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Interested to hear how you got on with this, I have it just now and its a total nightmare
> 
> I see you were able to train around it a bit, I find that its dips along with strange everyday stuff like putting my socks on that causes me pain. Very strange thing this.
> 
> Starting a course in July to do personal training so this could not have came at a worse time.
> 
> How did it go for you? you sorted now or is it still causing you pain?


I'm ok now, but it took forever to completely go away. Sometimes it would clear up only to return with a vengeance a week or so later. It always seemed worse when lying in bed so had to prop myself up during the night for a good while. Not sure how long it lasted but it was months rather than weeks. Hope things clear up quicker for you mate.


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym today...

Shoulder Tri Set.

OHP.

Reverse Pec Deck.

Side Laterals. All for 4 sets of 15.

Back Superset.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 3x12-15.

Lat Pushdowns. 3x12-15.

Chest Superset.

Flat Flyes. 3x12-15.

Cable Crossovers. 3x12-15.

Arms Superset.

Incline DB Curls. 3x6-10.

Rope Pushdowns. 3x12-20.

Nice little session today. Feeling quite strong atm and looking pretty lean considering the state of my diet recently. Hovering around the 240lbs mark.


----------



## Beats

Mingster said:


> I'm ok now, but it took forever to completely go away. Sometimes it would clear up only to return with a vengeance a week or so later. It always seemed worse when lying in bed so had to prop myself up during the night for a good while. Not sure how long it lasted but it was months rather than weeks. Hope things clear up quicker for you mate.


Im ok at nights its weird movements that triggers mine. Like I said putting on socks ffs or getting up out a chair pushing myself off with my arms that triggers it.

Did you find it was a dull pain right in the middle of your sternum?

Did you just stay away from chest stuff until it had gone completley?


----------



## Mingster

Dizzeee said:


> Im ok at nights its weird movements that triggers mine. Like I said putting on socks ffs or getting up out a chair pushing myself off with my arms that triggers it.
> 
> Did you find it was a dull pain right in the middle of your sternum?
> 
> Did you just stay away from chest stuff until it had gone completley?


No, it was a sharp, stabbing pain. I'm pretty certain I simply stopped training chest altogether, along with a few other exercises which triggered it.


----------



## Beats

Mingster said:


> No, it was a sharp, stabbing pain. I'm pretty certain I simply stopped training chest altogether, along with a few other exercises which triggered it.


So no chest for months? How did you cope? I suppose it would have got hit a little as a secondary muscle when doing some other stuff


----------



## Mingster

Dizzeee said:


> So no chest for months? How did you cope? I suppose it would have got hit a little as a secondary muscle when doing some other stuff


I guess so, but I don't lose a lot of muscle when not training due to injury. A couple of years back I couldn't train any upper body for 3 months, so trained legs 3 times a week instead. My upper body muscle mass loss was negligible tbh, and I actually added half a stone in weight.


----------



## Mingster

Managed to get an early session in today.

Squats.

7x8 up to 160kg.

1x5x175kg.

1x5x190kg.

1x3x200kg. Could have got a comfortable 5 reps with this if I had needed to.

Leg Curls. 5x15 increasing weight each set.

Calf Raises. 5x15 increasing weight each set.

Hypers. 3x15.

And, as I was off to KFC for my post workout meal I added a little pump session for arms...

Incline DB's 1x27 straight into Rope Pushdowns 1x30 straight into Incline DB's 1x20.

Felt strong today and that's always a nice feeling


----------



## Beats

Mingster said:


> I guess so, but I don't lose a lot of muscle when not training due to injury. A couple of years back I couldn't train any upper body for 3 months, so trained legs 3 times a week instead. My upper body muscle mass loss was negligible tbh, and I actually added half a stone in weight.


I think for me in my situation I just need to get lean for the time being I think that is priority. so diet cardio and train around chest should be fine to do that then when Ive healed I can start looking to gain some mass.


----------



## Mingster

A morning session for a change today.

Rack Deads. From mid shin.

3x10 warm up.

7x10. Up to 210kg.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 4x8-10.

Face Pulls. 4x12.

DB Shrugs. 3x failure.

DB Curls 4x15-20 supersetted with V-Bar Pushdowns 4x15-20. No rest between any of these sets, dropping the DB weight on the curls to meet the reps. Constant weight on the Pushdowns.

Was seriously p1ssed off this morning so dusted off the power movement to start things off and it did the trick. No massive weights but strict form from a very low starting position. Went as heavy as I could with everything else and it did the trick to improve my mood. Sadly, the effect wears off in time


----------



## Mingster

A bonus workout today.

Reverse Pec Dec. 5x15.

Cable Crossovers. 4x15.

Flat Flyes. 4x12-15.

Side Laterals. 3x15.

DB Curls. 2x15. Supersetted with...

V-Bar Pushdowns. 2x15.

Calf Raises. 5x15.

Lying Leg Curls. 3x20.

Very tired now so will be having a rest from the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Today's workout...

Pulldowns. 4x12-15. Supersetted with...

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12-15.

Cable Crossovers. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Pec Deck. 3x15.

Faces Pulls. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Side Lateral Raises. 3x15.

Incline DB Curls. 3x failure. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 3x failure. No rest between supersets.

Legs tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

And the promised Lower session went as follows.

Squats.

6x8 up to 170kg.

2x5 up to 190kg.

1x3x200kg.

Lunges.

1x10x20kg added.

1x10x30kg added.

1x10x40kg added.

Lying Leg Curls.

3x20.

Standing Calf Raises.

3x15.

A good, solid solo session. Job done.


----------



## Mingster

Today's workout...

OHP. 4x15.

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x15.

Side Laterals. 3x15.

Flat Flyes. 3x10-15.

Guillotine Press. 4x10.

Pec Deck. 4x10.

Incline DB Curls. 3x failure. Supersetted with...

Machine Dips. 3x20.

Will be doing some Rack Deads along with some leg isolation stuff next session as I have a bit of a twinge in my knee so will give squatting a miss for once.


----------



## Mingster

Trained later than I would of liked today as car has been in for mot and service, the cost of which provided motivation aplenty...

Rack Deads. 8 sets up to 5x220.

Medium Grip Pulldowns. 3x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 3x12.

DB Shrugs. 3x failure.

Calf Raises. 5x15.

Lying Leg Curls. 5x15.


----------



## Mingster

Training and diet went out of the window yesterday, but it was all well worth it...COYG


----------



## Mingster

This evenings session...

Squats.

6x8 up to 160.

1x5x175.

1x3x190.

1x120 to failure. Kept these a little lighter in deference to my iffy knees. No adverse reaction so far.

Calf Raises.

6x8. Heavy and slow.

Preachers. 2x15

Hammers. 2x15.

DB Curls. 2x15.

Rope Pushdowns. 2x15.

CGBP. 2X15.

Dip Machine. 2x15.


----------



## Mingster

And today...

Reverse Pec Deck. 6x10-12.

Face Pulls. 4x10.

Side Laterals. 3x20.

Cable Crossovers. 4x12.

Pec Deck. 4x10.

Incline DB Curls. 3x failure. Supersetted with...

V-B Pushdowns. 3x failure. No rest between supersets.

Calf Raises. 3x10. Super slow positive and negative.

Went a bit heavier today with all the upper body stuff save the Laterals. Straight sets in the main, increasing the weight up to my max possible for the reps.

Added in a quick bonus Calf exercise to see if I can get these stubborn buggers to grow a little.


----------



## Mingster

Bonus session today...

Bench Press.

7x8-10. Up to 130kg.

Pec Deck. 5x10-15.

CGBP. 4x10.

Rope Pushdowns. 3x12.

Machine Dips. 3x15.

Incline DB Curls. 5x8-15.

Calf Raises. 1x40 drop set.

Had to squeeze this session in tonight as I was pushed for time. Managed to add a little Calf work into it as I have on all workouts lately. Just doing what I feel I need to do atm, so sessions are a little more random than is my norm but, I must admit, I'm quite enjoying my training.


----------



## TommyBananas

Any chance you could get some video footage? I like watching people lift, muwahahaha.


----------



## Mingster

TommyBananas said:


> Any chance you could get some video footage? I like watching people lift, muwahahaha.


I used to post quite a few video's of my lifts when I was training for strength. There just didn't seem much point when I'm just lifting for bodybuilding and reps tbh.


----------



## Mingster

Early session today.

Rack Deads. 7x5 up to 230.

Wide Pulldowns. 4x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12.

DB Shrugs. 3x failure around 20 rep mark.

Calf Raise. 5x8. Heavy and slow.

DB Curls. 3x15.

Dip Machine. 3x20.

Hopefully I will be back to Squatting on Sunday.


----------



## Mingster

No Squatting yesterday for various reasons, but back into the gym with a basic Lower session today...

Squats. 10x5-8. Maxing out at 5x190. Max effort for today. Another rep was not to be had.

Calf Raises. 1x50. Drop set from 120 down to 30.

Lying Leg Curls. 5x12. Increasing weight each set with a final set drop to make the reps.

Very tired today following a couple of days worth of 'active lifestyle.' Kept things at a simple level therefore, but pushed hard at the selected lifts. A good bit of volume with the Squats and some decent intensity with the remainder, so I'm very happy with how this session progressed.


----------



## Mingster

Tonight's workout...

Reverse Pec Deck. 5x15.

OHP. 4x12-15.

Side Laterals. 3x15.

Bench Press. 5x10.

Cable Crossovers 4x12.

Standing DB Curls. 3x15. Supersetted with...

V-Bar Pushdowns. 3x12.

You may have noticed that I've gradually forsaken the Upper/Lower routine for a modified Push/Pull/Legs these days. This is to accommodate the Rack Deads and to increase the amount of back work I do generally as it is an area that I have under-worked of late.


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym today...

Rack Deads. 7x5.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 4x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 3x12.

DB Shrugs. 3x failure.

Calf Raises drop set 1x10/10/10/10. 40 reps in all.

Seated DB Curls. 3x failure. Supersetted with...

Rope Pushdowns. 3x 15-20.

A good session, although it took a little longer than usual as the SM and myself were catching up after not training together for a while. I promised her a 150kg squat this summer and she's now squatting 140 for 7 reps so we are way ahead of schedule


----------



## 25434

Hello lovely Ming, you're training today was exactly the same as mine apart from the shrugs...hurrr hurr...how strange.....I did mine at 6.30am though.........and I had the loooooongest hot shower ever afterwards...came out slightly prune ish.... and so hot I had to sit around for a while in me towel as I was sweating so much I didn't want to put me clothes on........

Sam....140 for 7 reps...wow...I'm pants at squatting...good for her...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hello lovely Ming, you're training today was exactly the same as mine apart from the shrugs...hurrr hurr...how strange.....I did mine at 6.30am though.........and I had the loooooongest hot shower ever afterwards...came out slightly prune ish.... and so hot I had to sit around for a while in me towel as I was sweating so much I didn't want to put me clothes on........
> 
> Sam....140 for 7 reps...wow...I'm pants at squatting...good for her...


Hi hon. Hope you are well x

I had a shower afterwards and promptly fell asleep lol. Luckily my phone woke me.

Yes, the SM is doing very well. She's a very determined lady.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Hi hon. Hope you are well x
> 
> I had a shower afterwards and promptly fell asleep lol. Luckily my phone woke me.
> 
> Yes, the SM is doing very well. She's a very determined lady.


She seems great. I'm fine thanks, training away but just being quiet on the journal front as things are a bit tough for me at the mo. Thank goodness for the gym right? 

Have a great weekend. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> She seems great. I'm fine thanks, training away but just being quiet on the journal front as things are a bit tough for me at the mo. Thank goodness for the gym right?
> 
> Have a great weekend. X


Things haven't been the best round here lately either. The gym does help, at least it definitely helps me. It's important to retain some structure in our lives I feel.


----------



## Mingster

An early finish at work today so into the gym fora Leg session...

Squats.

7x8 up to 170kg.

1x5x185kg.

1x5x195kg.

1x5x205kg.

Lunges.

3x10 with 30kg added,

Calf Raises. 5x10 with 100kg. Slow, measured reps.

Lying Leg Curl. 4x12. Torso raised.

Incline DB Curls. 5x10-15. Threw these in at the end for the hell of it.

Training seems to be going well atm. I'm giving blood this coming Wednesday then, if all goes to plan, I intend to start with a much stricter diet and training regimen from next weekend onwards. I had planned on getting into decent shape much sooner this year than this but life has managed to get in the way. Hopefully I will start to make up for lost time from next weekend onwards.


----------



## Mingster

A Push session today...15 rep special. Upping weight each set whilst maintaining reps.

OHP. 4x15.

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x15.

Side Laterals. 4x15.

Pec Deck. 4x15.

Bench Press. 4x15.

Rope Pushdowns. 4x15.

Dip Machine. 4x15.

DB Curls. 5x15.

Completely forgot to train my calves today, but was pushed for time as I will be donating blood this afternoon and had to fit in a large pwo meal of mince and tatties with bonus dumplings


----------



## 25434

Oh no! Did someone say dumplings? The type that stick to your teeth and are all gooey and make you just wanna lean back on sofa, put your feet up, smile to yourself and pat your tummy before slipping into dump,ing snooze?

Those Dumplings? :tongue:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Oh no! Did someone say dumplings? The type that stick to your teeth and are all gooey and make you just wanna lean back on sofa, put your feet up, smile to yourself and pat your tummy before slipping into dump,ing snooze?
> 
> Those Dumplings? :tongue:


These dumplings...


----------



## 25434

Phwooooooaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr.........food porn alert.....ok, ok,

You had me at dump....

Oh? That just doesn't come out right? Funny, cos it worked for Tom Cruise in that film.....:laugh::laugh: Cough....

I know, I know, get me coat I'm leaving?


----------



## Mingster

Pull...

Rack Deads.

7x5. Up to 210kg.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10.

Lat Pushdowns.

4x12.

DB Shrugs.

3x failure.

Cable Curls.

1x15/12/10/8.

Incline DB Curls.

2x15.

Concentration Curls.

1x failure.

Calf Raises.

5x8. Heavy and slow with a pause.


----------



## Mingster

Yesterdays Leg session.

Squat. 8x8.

Leg Extensions. 5x15.

Calf Raise. Drop set 1x10/10/10/10.

Lying Leg Curl. 5x12.

Diet has noticeably improved of late but will enter serious mode come Monday.


----------



## Mingster

Push tonight...

Reverse Pec Deck. 7x10-15.

Side Laterals. 3x15.

Bench Press. 7x10.

Pec Deck. 3x15.

Tricep Tri Set x3.

V-Bar Pushdowns 3x15.

Dip Machine. 3x15.

CGBP. 3x15.

Incline DB Curls. 1 set to failure.

Time for a pizza before I tighten things up tomorrow


----------



## Mingster

And Pull today...

Snatch Grip High Pulls. 6x6-8.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 4x10.

Hang Cleans. 4x6.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12.

DB Curls. 3x15.

Cable Curls. 3x15.

Preacher Curls. 3x10.

Calf Raises. 3x12.


----------



## Mingster

Legs today, in a stiflingly hot gym...

Squats.

6x8.

3x5.

1x3.

Lunges.

3x8 reps per leg with 40kg added.

Calf Raises.

1x10/10/10/10 drop set. 120/100/75/60.

Lying Leg Curls.

5x15. Torso raised.

Hyperextensions.

3x15.

Lots of stretching to finish.


----------



## Mingster

Push session this afternoon...

Shoulder Tri-Set.

OHP. 4x15.

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x12.

Side Laterals. 4x12.

Chest Tri-Set.

Bench Press. 4x10.

Cable Crossovers. 4x12.

Pec Deck. 4x12.

Tricep Superset.

V-Bar Pushdowns. 3x15.

Dip Machine. 3x15.

Incline DB Curls. 3x15. 20 seconds rest between sets.

Another decent session today.

I've had quite a few people saying I'm looking bigger than ever lately, despite the fact that I'm no longer training, or eating, for size. I've lost weight and increased definition so, I guess, that is responsible for their comments. I've also been supplement free since autumn 2013. All this will change from Sunday. I'm still going to be training for shape and symmetry rather than strength and size, but I'll also be tightening up my diet still further and adding in a few compounds to see what that will give me. I'll have a weigh-in on Saturday, and I may post up a pic or two, or maybe even a video, over the next couple of weeks, and we'll see what kind of shape I can get into over the summer.

It won't be this sub 10% foolishness mind you


----------



## Mingster

Weighed in today at 238lbs, 17 stone on the nose. I've also woken up with a cold which is pretty much typical. Will be having a hot curry tonight for medicinal purposes then will be starting the more disciplined approach tomorrow regardless.


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym tonight following a week away recovering from my cold...

OHP. 4x15.

Face Pulls. 4x12.

Side Laterals. 3x12.

Bench Press. 4x10.

Flat Flyes. 3x15.

V-Bar Pushdowns. 3x15. Supersetted with...

Machine Dips. 3x20.

DB Curls. 1x failure. Super strict.

A steady little comeback session. Very, very warm in the gym but all went according to plan. All being well my next session will be tomorrow.


----------



## MrSilver

How many days a week are you training these days then mate?


----------



## Mingster

MrSilver said:


> How many days a week are you training these days then mate?


It varies depending on a variety of factors; work commitments, other activities I'm involved with, injuries, energy levels and so on. On average, however, I would guess at around 4 times a week, although I don't follow a weekly schedule. I simply have a set routine, either Upper/Lower or Push/Pull/Legs and rotate the sessions regardless of the day of the week.


----------



## Mingster

And back into the gym today...

Snatch Grip High Pulls. 6x6.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 4x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12.

DB Shrugs. 4x20. Slow with a pause.

DB Curls. 5x15. Decreasing weight each set to maintain the reps.


----------



## Mingster

Two sessions since the switch over.

Legs and a Push session. All the usual stuff, although I substituted Squats with Smith Machine Squats with my feet placed well forward of the bar creating a sort of Hack Squat effect. Legs were in bits the next day so may well add these on occasion to mix things up a bit.

Like most, I'm struggling to make head nor tail of the new site and, as a mod, navigation is no easier I can tell you. The fact that I'm a dinosaur and struggle with technology doesn't help. In any case I'll be away with work until the weekend so will be taking a short break from UK-M. Lets see if things have settled down a little when I get back.


----------



## Greshie

> Two sessions since the switch over.
> 
> Legs and a Push session. All the usual stuff, although I substituted Squats with Smith Machine Squats with my feet placed well forward of the bar creating a sort of Hack Squat effect. Legs were in bits the next day so may well add these on occasion to mix things up a bit.
> 
> *Like most, I'm struggling to make head nor tail of the new site and, as a mod, navigation is no easier I can tell you. The fact that I'm a dinosaur and struggle with technology doesn't help. In any case I'll be away with work until the weekend so will be taking a short break from UK-M. Lets see if things have settled down a little when I get back.*


I'm just hoping it's all intuitive ...


----------



## 25434

I keep getting chucked out of your journal when I try to post! Eeeeeek......

you lovely Ming, are not a dinosaur, I think a few people are having problems at the moment, hehe...the power of change hey? Mind you, I could barely make my way round the old version so for me it's normal..haha...

enjoy your br

Oh sod....enjoy your break...phew made it! Hurraaahhhhh.......

Xx


----------



## 25434

Ello lovely Ming....just passing through...hope you are ok on your short break from journal land. Happy weekend to ya...


----------



## Mingster

Into the gym today after a nearly a week in sunny Liverpool. The majority of my time there was spent in offices and classrooms, in a state of near starvation and suffering from lack of sleep due to various causes, not the least of which was bout of particularly vicious hay fever. The hotel gym was, contrary to the brochure, complete bollocks, and the food was little better. Never mind, home now, and yet another 'break back into things' session today...

Shoulder Tri-Set. 4 circuits of 12 reps of the following...OHP; Reverse Pec Deck; Side Laterals.

Chest Tri-Set. 4 circuits of 10 reps of the following...Bench Press; Cable Crossovers; Flat DB Flyes.

Tricep Superset. 4x12 reps of Rope Pushdowns followed by Machine Dips.

Finished off with two heavy sets of 8 reps with the Dips followed by 1 set to failure with Incline DB Curls.

Enjoyed the session and it's good to get back into the swing of things


----------



## Mingster

And another quick session after work today...

Snatch Grip High Pulls. 5x8.

Wide Grip Pulldowns. 4x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12.

Low Rows. 4x10.

Standing DB Curls. 5x15.

Calf Raises. 1x10/10/10/10 drop set.


----------



## 25434

Just swooshing thru lovely Ming...happy weekend to ya...x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Just swooshing thru lovely Ming...happy weekend to ya...x


Hi hon. Hope all is well with you x.

Been under the weather lately but made it back into the gym for a gentle Leg session this evening...

Smith Machine Hacks. 6x8.

Calf Raises. Drop set 10/10/10/10.

Lying Leg Curls. 3x15.

Leg Extensions. 3x15.

It's a start


----------



## Mingster

Managed another quick session tonight.

Pec Deck. 4x15.

Bench Press. 4x10

Face Pulls. 4x12.

Side Laterals. 4x12.

Rope Pushdowns. 3x15.

Machine Dips. 3x15.

Decent stuff without pulling up any trees. Will try to get a Pull session in tomorrow to make it three days in a row.


----------



## Mingster

So the next day Pull session never materialized, but I made it back into the gym today.

Pulldowns. 5x10.

Low Rows. 4x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12.

Barbell Shrugs. 4x10.

Incline DB Curls. 4x10-12.

Bar Curls with a cable. 3x15-20.

I'm struggling a bit with various issues atm so am nowhere near where I hoped to be at this stage. I'd like to say that I'm on it now, but I think getting sorted may well be a long, and difficult, process. I'm sure I'll get there eventually


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming...the thing is though, you are still doing something right? And that will help you along, even if it's not up to your usual stuff.....you can do this...I believe in you....xx...avanugg...(((((()))))))).


----------



## Greshie

> Hey there Ming...the thing is though, you are still doing something right? And that will help you along, even if it's not up to your usual stuff.....you can do this...I believe in you....xx...avanugg...(((((()))))))).


This ^ :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

And a Push session today...

OHP. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x15.

Side Laterals 4x15.

Cable Crossovers. 4x15.

Bench Press. 5x8.

V-Bar Pushdowns. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Machine Dips 4x15.

Nice little session and I can feel things building up nicely. Typically I am working night shifts next week so training will take some sort of hit. The plan is to get 3 sessions in if possible.


----------



## 25434

son of Odin.....noice wan moi San..........I think that's French..... :whistling: hehe...

ming...you can take the hit....breathe deep, gather your grrrhhhh, graahhh...ooooooommmm......and go gerrit... 

right then, that's me pep talk done with......better go and see what my boys are doin! Ya know, Gershwin and that lazy bum best before....hurrr hurrrrr...


----------



## Mingster

Legs today.

Smith Machine Hacks. 7x8.

Calf Raise drop set. 1x50 10/10/10/10/10.

Lying Leg Curls. Torso raised. 5x12.

Hypers. 3x15.

Will try to get a daytime session in tomorrow as I'm starting night shift tomorrow evening.


----------



## Mingster

A Pull session today.

Reverse Pec Deck. 5x15.

Side Laterals. 5x12.

Bench Press. 5x8.

Flat Flyes. 3x15.

Cable Crossovers. 2x15.

Rope Pushdowns. 5x12. Supersetted with...

Machine Dips. 4x12.


----------



## Mingster

Squeezed in a Push session.

Medium Grip Pulldowns. 4x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12.

Snatch Grip High Pulls. 4x10.

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x10.

DB Curls. 4x15.

Nights are tough, but they certainly help my diet - you can't be tempted by food you don't take in with you lol.


----------



## LiftyJock

Another Sabaton fan


----------



## Mingster

LiftyJock said:


> Another Sabaton fan


Will try to get over to Manchester to see them next February :thumbup1:


----------



## LiftyJock

Mingster said:


> Will try to get over to Manchester to see them next February :thumbup1:


Getting them in Glasgow mate  Nothing better in the gym than songs about fighting Nazis


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Ey up, Ming. Just checking back in after a brief absence. Hope you're well.


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ey up, Ming. Just checking back in after a brief absence. Hope you're well.


I'm ok mate, thanks very much

Another quick night shift session yesterday.

Bench Press. 6x8-10.

Pec Deck. 4x12.

Rear Laterals. 3x12.

Side Laterals. 4x12.

V-Bar Pushdowns. 5x15.

Pretty decent stuff all things considered. That's my scheduled 3 sessions during nights shifts completed. I didn.t feel I had enough oomph to get a Leg session in during this period, but will be back in the gym Monday after my last shift to rectify this


----------



## Mingster

Made it to the gym for a Leg session yesterday.

Smith Machine Hack squats. 7x8.

Calve Raise. Drop set. 1x10/10/10/10/10. 50 reps in all.

Lying Leg Curls. Body elevated. 5x12.

Leg Extensions. 3x15.

A nice session. I've maintained my strength on the Squats which was nice, despite all my issues of late. I had two medical appointments yesterday and, hopefully, the results of which will get me going in the right direction.

Today, I'm off for an afternoon brushing up on my archery skills This will be followed by an all-you-can-eat carvery. Ah, the rewards of getting through seven 12 hour night shifts


----------



## LiftyJock

7 12 hourers.... brutal man!


----------



## Mingster

Pull today.

Medium width Pulldowns. 5x10.

Lat Pushdowns. 4x12.

Machine Pullovers. 4x10.

Face Pulls. 4x10.

Seated DB Curls. 3x10.

Cable Curls. 3x12.

The archery went well yesterday.Funnily enough I seem to have a knack for it Had my first decent nights sleep for what seems forever last night too, so things looking up a bit. Nothing major lined up for the rest of the week save training and catching up with jobs about the house. Just how I like it tbh.


----------



## 25434

Sounds good Ming, training and house jobs......car very.......mmmmmm........meat, veggies, gravy, Yorkshire puds....and....ummm...PUDS!! Thereisaidit! Puuuudddddiiiiiinnnngggssss.....did you have one? And what was it please? I tend to eat loads on the main course and just an Irish coffee for my pud.....aahhhhh.....bliss.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Sounds good Ming, training and house jobs......car very.......mmmmmm........meat, veggies, gravy, Yorkshire puds....and....ummm...PUDS!! Thereisaidit! Puuuudddddiiiiiinnnngggssss.....did you have one? And what was it please? I tend to eat loads on the main course and just an Irish coffee for my pud.....aahhhhh.....bliss.....


Well, it turned out that I had been misled a trifle (trifle geddit) - a Flubs joke sneaking in there  ...It turned out to be one of those places that serves a variety of different cuisines, so you can have different platefuls of various foods or mix them up on one plate. I had a Chinese plate, a fry up plate and a fish and chips plate. I followed this up with pudding and custard and, finally, a piece of cheesecake with ice cream on top. It sounds great but it was a little disappointing tbh. I won't be rushing back...


----------



## 25434

Crikey...that sounds loads...I bet you had to sleep sitting up, hehe....I like the joke...and good to know I'm influencing you on that point  I wouldn't be 'puddin' up with it from anyone else....or I'd have to Cough....'sponge' a tip or two from BB, Gershwin or cap'n.....

i know...I apologise from the heart of my considerable bottom for that post....I will desist....eventually....hahaha....x


----------



## 25434

Ps....I'm sorry I can't like your post as I've used up my allotted 10 for the day....and I feel quite rude ...humph.... 'Like'. Ok....better now..  x


----------



## Mingster

Push today...

OHP. 5x12.

Reverse Pec Deck. 4x12. Not a Pull exercise but it fits in nicely here.

Side Laterals. 4x12.

Bench Press. 4x8.

Cable Crossovers. 4x12.

Rope Tricep Extensions. 4x15. Supersetted with...

Machine Dips. 4x15.

Pushing a little harder this session to maintain the momentum in my sessions. Probably training at around 80% atm, but starting to get there.


----------



## Mingster

Hardcore Leg session this evening...

Olympic Squats. High bar and deep.

8x8.

1x5.

1x3.

2x2.

Calf Raises. Heavy and slow with a pause at full contraction.

10x10.

Trained later than usual today but despite that, and the fact that all is far from on course atm, I had one of those strong days. I completed my volume stuff with squats and thought, 'I can do more here', so decided to up the weights a little and finished off with a comfortable couple of doubles with 215. I quite surprised myself but, if I reverted to a spell of strength training, I suspect that I may still be able to eke out a 250, especially if I adopted a powerlifting approach.

The Calf work was very painful but very satisfying, and therapeutic too, and I feel pretty good after all that. Steak, chips, mushrooms and onion rings for supper, all washed down with a bottle, or two, of cider


----------



## Mingster

Today's session...

Bench Press.

6x8.

1x5.

3x3.

Cable crossovers.

3x15.

Flat Flyes. 3x12.

CGBP.

4x12. Supersetted with...

Machine Dips.

4x15.

Reverse Pec Deck.

3x15. Supersetted with...

Side Laterals.

3x12.

Started with chest for a change today which allowed me to go up to a triple with 140. Lots of pump stuff and the like with all the other exercises.


----------



## Mingster

And a Pull session today.

Snatch Grip High Pulls.

5x8.

Medium Grip Lat Pulldowns.

4x10.

Lat Pushdowns.

4x12.

Face Pulls.

4x15.

Incline DB Curls.

5x8-15.

Cable Curls.

4x12.

That's four sessions in the past 5 days and I have a couple of long shifts coming up so I will be having a little break from the gym. All being well I should be back for a Leg session on Thursday.


----------



## 25434

Wahaaayyyeeeeeeeeeee......there goes my fave Viking warlord.......time to bring out me warrior call..

greeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhooooooaaaaaeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmissis.....  X


----------



## Mingster

Managed a Leg session this evening.

Squats.

7x8..

3x3. Up to 215.5.

Calve Raises.

10x10. Heavy as possible. Minimal rest between sets.

Lying Leg Extensions.

5x10. Torso raised.

Added a couple of biscuits to my 3 rep Squat from the last session which was nice. Really hot today, and stifling in the gym. Felt like a bag of spanners but managed to grind out a solid session. Will be back in the gym either tomorrow or Saturday, depending on the plans of others as it's my birthday on Saturday. I've managed to get the day off work but am back on Sunday so any late night party action will have to be reserved for Friday night :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Happy Birthday for Saturday mate.

Hope you have a great weekend


----------



## Greshie

Have a great Birthday! ... go easy on the pies mind


----------



## Mingster

Yesterday I managed...

Bench Press.

7x8.

1x5.

2x3.

Cable Crossovers.

4x12.

Flat Flyes.

3x12.

V-Bar Pushdowns.

4x12. Supersetted with...

Machine Dips.

4x15.

Arnold Press.

4x10. Supersetted with...

Side Lat Raises.

4x15.

Was aching all over before the session but by the end I was functioning normally again lol. A fairly quiet birthday by all accounts although I did manage to eat 2 pasties and a sausage roll just for Greshie


----------



## Greshie

> Yesterday I managed...
> 
> Bench Press.
> 
> 7x8.
> 
> 1x5.
> 
> 2x3.
> 
> Cable Crossovers.
> 
> 4x12.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 3x12.
> 
> V-Bar Pushdowns.
> 
> 4x12. Supersetted with...
> 
> Machine Dips.
> 
> 4x15.
> 
> Arnold Press.
> 
> 4x10. Supersetted with...
> 
> Side Lat Raises.
> 
> 4x15.
> 
> Was aching all over before the session but by the end I was functioning normally again lol. A fairly quiet birthday by all accounts* although I did manage to eat 2 pasties and a sausage roll just for Greshie  *


Glad to hear it! :lol:


----------



## 25434

Oh bugger bollox! I missed your birthday...humph......I hope you had a nice day....and....I'm sure gresh was very happy with your choice of tidbits on his behalf :lol: .......

belated birthday wishes lovely Ming.....xx


----------



## Mingster

Managed a Pull session after work today.

*Rack Pulls.*

2x8.

6x5. Working up to 230kg.

*Medium Grip Pulldowns.*

4x10.

*Lat Pushdowns.*

3x12.

*Face Pulls.*

3x15.

*Standing DB Curls.*

3x10.

*Cable Curls.*

3x15.

Took the Rack Pulls steady focusing more on form than weight. My routine is taking on a suspiciously 'powerlifting plus assistance' look. Not entirely sure what that portends lol but lets wait and see.


----------



## Mingster

Managed a Leg session today.

*Squats.*

7x8.

2x2. Up to 220kg.

*Standing Calf Raise. *30 seconds between sets. As heavy as possible.

5x10.

*Seated Calf Raise. *60 seconds between sets. Slow and painful.

5x20.

*Lying Leg Curl. *Torso elevated.

5x10.

Another decent session. Felt a bit of a twinge in my right knee during the lighter sets, but it seemed to disappear as the weight went up. Managed to add 2.5kg to last weeks effort, but wisely dropped from triples to doubles on the effort sets.

My current medication has the potential side effect of increasing the appetite lol. Typically, for me, it seems to be having the opposite effect! No-one can believe it


----------



## 25434

You...you...lost your appetite?

WHO ARE YOU??? And what have you done with my Ming? Prrrrrppppp!!! Imposter... 

hurrr hurrr....by the way, lying leg curl torso elevated? That sounds torturous.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> You...you...lost your appetite?
> 
> WHO ARE YOU??? And what have you done with my Ming? Prrrrrppppp!!! Imposter...
> 
> hurrr hurrr....by the way, lying leg curl torso elevated? That sounds torturous.....


It's early days so I suspect my appetite is still in there somewhere

The Leg Curl is basically a regular Leg Curl performed with the upper body in a Press Up position. It makes for a much more concentrated contraction in the hams.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy birthday Ming. I'm only a week late. That's pretty good for me.


----------



## 25434

Eyup Ming, just checking in on a Sunday....have a good week..x


----------



## Mingster

So an enforced layoff from the gym of a week, work and life interrupting my schedule as so often happens, but back into the gym this evening.

*Bench Press.*

5x8.

3x3. Up to 140kg.

*Flat Flyes.*

3x15.

*Pec Deck.*

3x12.

*DB Side Laterals.*

3x15-20.

*Cable Lateral Raises.*

3x12.

*Rope Pushdowns.*

4x15. Supersetted with...

*Machine Dips.*

4x15.

A nice little session to get myself back into the groove. Felt quite strong today after the rest, and a few of the aches and pains seem to have disappeared for a while. 140 Bench may not look like anything special but these are full range, paused, and without a overenthusiastic spotter with his hands all over the bar as you often see in the gym or on peoples video's. I'm not looking at getting my Bench back up to where it was 18 months or so ago, but the SM makes her powerlifting debut in a Bench only meet in a couple of weeks so we'll have to see if my enthusiasm is rekindled


----------



## 25434

Hi Ming, nice to seeyou. May I ask what weight SM is lifting? I wished her well. I nearly killed myself lifting 50kg a while back, humph....can't seem to get much higher than that, only managed it once and Ihada spotter. I'm not good at chesticle work but when I see my tweeny pecs in the bathroom mirror I do get a bit excited, Hurrrr hurrrr. I know, saddo alert, haha.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hi Ming, nice to seeyou. May I ask what weight SM is lifting? I wished her well. I nearly killed myself lifting 50kg a while back, humph....can't seem to get much higher than that, only managed it once and Ihada spotter. I'm not good at chesticle work but when I see my tweeny pecs in the bathroom mirror I do get a bit excited, Hurrrr hurrrr. I know, saddo alert, haha.


She's done 90kg in the gym, but it remains to be seen if she can repeat that under competitive conditions. Fingers crossed


----------



## Mingster

A Pull session today.

*Rack Pulls.*

8x5. Up to 230kg.

*Medium Grip Pulldowns.*

4x10.

*Lat Pushdowns.*

4x12.

*Face Pulls.*

4x12.

*Standing DB Curls.*

3 sets. 15,12,10 reps.

*Cable Curls.*

3 sets. 15,12,10 reps.

A tough session today, but it went very well. I'm hovering around the 240lb mark atm and feeling pretty strong after my weeks rest. I could make the gym tomorrow but might just have a days rest before squatting on Sunday. I'm at work tomorrow but hope you all enjoy your Bank Holiday weekend :beer:


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> She's done 90kg in the gym, but it remains to be seen if she can repeat that under competitive conditions. Fingers crossed


90kg!! Bloopin 'ell......that's soooo far away from my lifts, I'm in awe by that....I'll be thinking of her and I hope she gets it up on the day....everything crossed.

you have a great weekend too lovely Ming..x


----------



## Mingster

*Squats.*

7x8,

2x3.

1x1 with 225kg.

*Standing Calf Raise.*

5x10.

*Seated Calf Raise.*

3x40.

*Lying Leg Curl.*

5x12.

I followed this little lot with a great deal of stretching. I've maxed out with my squatting for this period, so will be dropping back to triples and such for the next few sessions. The seated raises were limited by the equipment available so was forced to significantly up the reps; they were very painful towards the end.

Diet is gradually tightening up, week by week, and I should be completely on point by the end of next week. I'm off on a booze up round York next Saturday, so that will the last day of indulgence for a little while.


----------



## Mingster

A big old Push session on this rainy Bank Holiday afternoon...

*Bench Press.*

5x8.

3x3. Up to 145kg.

*Flat Flyes.*

3x15.

*Cable Crossovers.*

3x12.

*Arnold DB Press.*

3x15,12,12.

*Side Lateral Raises. *Top half of the movement only.

3x15,12,10.

*CGBP.*

4x12-15. Supersetted with...

*Machine Dips.*

4x15.

Felt good during this session. Hardly a soul in the gym and that is how I like it as I prefer to focus on what I'm doing with minimum distraction. Upped the Bench another few kg's and will probably max out on this in the next 2/3 weeks. Gave everything a good pump and stretch with the other stuff so all good. I'll be having a @MuscleFood protein pizza as my reward a little later :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Squeezed in a Pull session after work today.

*Rack Pulls.*

8x5. Up to 240kg.

*Medium Grip Pulldowns.*

4x10.

*Lat Pushdowns.*

4x12.

*Reverse Pec Deck.*

4x15.

*Incline DB Curls.*

3x15,12,10 reps.

*Cable Curls.*

3x15,12,10 reps.

Today's session really drained me. The Rack Pulls may not seems particularly heavy but I'm doing them from the very bottom of the rack so they're virtually full deadlifts. With my history of back issues I'm having to be pretty careful with them so there's not the necessary explosiveness at the beginning of the movement tbh. This makes them very draining. I may have to drop the volume a little with the assistance as I was seriously running out of gas towards the end of the session.


----------



## 25434

You need to replenish your gas......and ingest pie! Yes, yes, lots of pie.... 

have a greaaaaaaaat weekend Ming.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Squeezed in a Pull session after work today.
> 
> *Rack Pulls.*
> 
> 8x5. Up to 240kg.
> 
> *Medium Grip Pulldowns.*
> 
> 4x10.
> 
> *Lat Pushdowns.*
> 
> 4x12.
> 
> *Reverse Pec Deck.*
> 
> 4x15.
> 
> *Incline DB Curls.*
> 
> 3x15,12,10 reps.
> 
> *Cable Curls.*
> 
> 3x15,12,10 reps.
> 
> Today's session really drained me. The Rack Pulls may not seems particularly heavy but I'm doing them from the very bottom of the rack so they're virtually full deadlifts. With my history of back issues I'm having to be pretty careful with them so there's not the necessary explosiveness at the beginning of the movement tbh. This makes them very draining. I may have to drop the volume a little with the assistance as I was seriously running out of gas towards the end of the session.


I run out of puff after just reading it mate, you do more volume than most people I know.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> You need to replenish your gas......and ingest pie! Yes, yes, lots of pie....
> 
> have a greaaaaaaaat weekend Ming.


Cheers hon x. I'm actually off work for just shy of three weeks now so plenty of time for pie and to recharge my batteries. I'm nit going away, rather spending the time freshening up my house with a lick of paint, and getting some minor repairs taken care of. The idea is to sell up and move. Quite a step for me as I've lived in the same house for over 20 years now.



BestBefore1989 said:


> I run out of puff after just reading it mate, you do more volume than most people I know.


HaHa. It's not so bad when I'm training bodybuilding style, but those heavy powerlifting exercises really take it out of you.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Squeezed in a Pull session after work today.
> 
> *Rack Pulls.*
> 
> 8x5. Up to 240kg.
> 
> *Medium Grip Pulldowns.*
> 
> 4x10.
> 
> *Lat Pushdowns.*
> 
> 4x12.
> 
> *Reverse Pec Deck.*
> 
> 4x15.
> 
> *Incline DB Curls.*
> 
> 3x15,12,10 reps.
> 
> *Cable Curls.*
> 
> 3x15,12,10 reps.
> 
> Today's session really drained me. The Rack Pulls may not seems particularly heavy but I'm doing them from the very bottom of the rack so they're virtually full deadlifts. With my history of back issues I'm having to be pretty careful with them so there's not the necessary explosiveness at the beginning of the movement tbh. This makes them very draining. I may have to drop the volume a little with the assistance as I was seriously running out of gas towards the end of the session.


I'm the same with deadlifts (though with nowhere near as much weight, obviously  ). I've got a history of lower back problems, so I'm always a bit reticent on that initial bit, when I should be exploding from the floor. It makes sense that that's why I find them so draining. Well, that and the fact that I'm old. And skinny.


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym today after a small break partly due to my social life and partly due to not feeling 100%. The two were only slightly linked lol.

*Bench Press.*

5x8.

2x3. With 140kg.

*Flat Flyes.*

3x15.

*Arnold Press.*

3x12.

*Side Laterals.*

3x12.

*V-Bar Pushdowns.*

4x12. Supersetted with...

*Machine Dips.*

4x12.

Been a little under the weather these past couple of days so I dropped the volume slightly and didn't pull up any trees. Instead I my focus was on strict form and a good rep tempo. We'll see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Tonight's session...

*Rack Pulls.*

8x5. Up to 230kg.

*Medium Pulldowns.*

4x10.

*Lat Pushdowns.*

4x12.

*Face Pulls.*

3x15.

*DB Curls.*

3x8.

*Incline DB Curls.*

3x12.

A little less than my previous session with the Pulls but I didn't feel at my best and concentration was difficult due to an influx of young ladies to the gym. Otherwise all well.

Spent my first week off decorating which isn't my preferred use of my time lol, but it's going ok. Time to paint some panelling...


----------



## Mingster

Three days running at the gym. This afternoon was Legs...

*Squats.*

6x8.

3x5 at 80%.

*Calf Raise.*

5x10.

*Lying Leg Curl.*

3x10. Torso raised.

*Leg Extensions.*

3x10. With a pause at the top of each rep.

A tiring session following on from yesterdays workout. My Rack Pulls are virtually deads so they have quite a bit of leg involvement which I could feel today. I would normally have a day off between sessions, but I can't make the gym tomorrow and I have had enough slacking of late. Fortunately today was the first of my 'back off' squat sessions and, whilst weights will be progressing, I hope not to drop below 5 reps for the next few weeks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

It's had going in every day mate when you're not feeling 100%. Be careful!


----------



## Mingster

Today's session...

*Bench Press.*

5x8.

2x3.

1x2. With 145. Wanted 3x3 but wasn't there.

*Flat Flyes.*

3x15.

*Cable Crossovers.*

3x12.

*OHP.*

4x10.

*Side Laterals.*

4x15.

*V-Bar Pushdowns.*

4x12. Supersetted with...

*Machine Dips.*

4x12.

A steady enough session. A lousy day hereabouts, pouring with rain, and it was a bit of a struggle to get going in a nigh deserted gym. I like the gym when it's quiet but today I could have used someone to bounce off and get myself going a little.

Back home to the decorating now. It's going well but there's still lots more to do. Went to view a house yesterday and it was pretty dire and well overpriced. There's a few more to see yet so I hope the standard improves.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

we're just about to enter into the house hunting malarky (hopefully). not looking forward to it. it's just stress from the get-go


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> we're just about to enter into the house hunting malarky (hopefully). not looking forward to it. it's just stress from the get-go


I'm ok with it atm, but it's early days. If things start to drag on it'll be a different kettle of fish.


----------



## Mingster

Painting until 3pm, then off to the gym at 4.

*Rack Pulls.*

5x8.

2x3. 240/250kg.

*Lat Pushdowns.* Increasing weight each set.

4x12.

*Reverse Pec Deck.* Increasing weight each set.

4x12.

*DB Curls.*

5x8. Dropping the weight each set to maintain the reps.

You lose some, but you win some. I may have failed to hit the rep scheme with my bench yesterday but, today, I made amends with my deads. Very pleased with this effort, and, touch wood, no obvious reaction from my back. Will have a day off from the gym tomorrow to give my legs a chance to recover before squatting on Tuesday. It'd great, this being on holiday business - you never have to juggle your sessions to fit around your shifts at work


----------



## Mingster

Legs today, a virtually fasted session as I was laid low with a stomach bug yesterday and I'm reluctant to risk losing another day to the bathroom lol...

*Squats.*

6x8.

3x5 with 82.5%.

*Calf Raises.*

5x10.

*Lying Leg Curls. *Torso raised.

3x12.

*Leg Extensions.*

3x12. With a pause at the top of each rep.


----------



## 25434

Fasted leg session...hummmm.......I do my Sunday session fasted too cos I can't eat before training or I barrffff...can't wait until I get home for a nosh though! Hehe....

hope your tum recovers ok Ming. X


----------



## Mingster

*Bench Press.*

5x8. Up to 120kg. Had no power today so didn't bother with any heavy sets.

*Flat Flyes.*

3x15.

*Cable Crossovers.*

3x12.

*Side Laterals.*

3x15.

*Reverse Pec Deck.*

3x12.

*V-Bar Pushdowns.*

4x1`2.

*Machine Dips.*

4x15.

Just didn't have any oomph! today. Insufficient recovery due to low food intake and the foolhardy - imo - inclusion of OHP in a bench session last time out, left me with little in the tank today. I cut the benching short and focused on the fluff to get the most out of the session. I need to get this digestive issue sorted as it has been flaring up for some time now, although I'm loathe to go to the doctors as I seem to spend so much time there anyway. I keep hoping that it will clear up but it doesn't look like that will be the case.

Going to have a lazy day tomorrow


----------



## 25434

Rooolllllllllllll out those lazy, hazy, crazy days of suuuuummmma! La la la la.........

:lol: Soz Viking Ming....it just slipped out?


----------



## Mingster

No heavy work today, just fluff...

*Lat Pushdowns.*

4x10.

*Medium Grip Pulldowns.*

4x10.

*Low Pulley Rows.*

4x10.

*Face Pulls.*

4x12.

*Reverse Pec Deck.*

4x12.

*Standing DB Curls.*

3x8.

*Incline DB Curls.*

3x8.

Quick tempo, little rest between sets today. Made everything hurt, and in and out of the gym in rapid fashion. Had to squeeze todays session in between getting the house valued and taking to my financial guy. The positive to all this is I didn't have time to do any painting


----------



## 25434

Ello lovely Ming.....its music night tonight and I've sought out this one for you......luv [Redacted].... 

happy weekend....


----------



## Mingster

Attended my first powerlifting event in a while today, and one which marked the debut for the Shield Maiden. She excelled, as I knew she would, breaking the North East bench record in her category with her opening lift of 86kg. She broke her own record with her second lift of 90kg, and narrowly failed with her third, and final, lift at 93.5kg. She's lifted more in training, but two records with her first two competitive lifts is exciting stuff, and her first lift was sufficient to win her class.

There were some cracking lifters on display for a raw event. One chap lifted 200kg for his opener and made it look easy, and there were many other impressive performances in a small but quality packed field.

Makes one want to dig out ones singlet and growl a bit


----------



## BestBefore1989

She must be over the moon. Awesome stuff :thumb


----------



## 25434

Brilliant brilliant news! You must be as proud as punch Ming...and SM too.....how exciting.....give her a well done from me.....


----------



## Greshie

Brilliant debut for the SM ... she must be dead thrilled ! :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Thanks folks. Yes, she is chuffed to bits. Now to get the squat and deadlift going and on, hopefully, to the nationals.

And on that note, it's time to buck my own ideas up...

*Squat.*

6x8.

3x5 @85%.

*Calf Raise.*

5x10.

*Lying Leg Curl.* Torso raised.

3x12.

*Leg Extension. *Pause at the top of each rep.

3x12.

Inspired by yesterdays event I buckled down today and, funnily enough, my squatting technique finally fell into the groove. The 3x5 was much easier than it should be but, hey, I'm not complaining. Hopefully it will stay that way for some time. The M2 - 50-60 - unequipped squat record is 295kg, so I'm not expecting to be breaking that any time soon, but maybe we can make a little local impact? Who knows?


----------



## Mr Beefy

solid training in here.

3x5 @‌ 85% is tough!!


----------



## Mingster

Mr Beefy said:


> solid training in here.
> 
> 3x5 @‌ 85% is tough!!


Yes, it is. I suspect that I may have under-estimated my 1RM 

*Bench Press.*

6x8.

2x3 @140kg.

*Flat Flyes.*

3x15.

*Reverse Pec Deck.*

4x12.

*Side Laterals.*

3x15.

*V-Bar Pushowns.*

4x12. Supersetted with...

*Machine Dips.*

4x12.

A decent session today but still not feeling my best. Having trouble eating and digesting my food. I've put off going to the doc's but enough is enough; I have an appointment in the morning.


----------



## 25434

Ming? Have you tried the digestive enzymes you can buy in the health shops? I tried some once and I think they did ease my poor tum a bit, but they were expensive. I used the solgar ones. I do hope it's nothing serious and the doc can help.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ming? Have you tried the digestive enzymes you can buy in the health shops? I tried some once and I think they did ease my poor tum a bit, but they were expensive. I used the solgar ones. I do hope it's nothing serious and the doc can help.


Yes, I already use Solgar enzymes, and have tried a whole host of other supplements. I've eliminated foods I may have been having a reaction to, and tried various other 'cleansing' procedures. I'm not holding out a great deal of hope that the doc will be able to help, at least not initially, but it seems the sensible course of action.

Good news is I'm not allergic to pies


----------



## Mingster

Managed a quick Pull session this afternoon.

*Rack Pulls.*

6x5.

2x3. With 230.

*Lat Pushdowns.*

4x12.

*Face Pulls.*

4x12.

*Standing DB Curls.*

4x6-8.

*Incline DB Curls.*

2x10.

Docs went ok this morning; a variety of prodding, tests and samples, and I'm going to 'choose and book' an appointment for an endoscopy shortly. In the meantime I'm treading water atm as far as training is going. I'm going to be looking at a powerlifting total of 500 initially - a good 300kg down on my glory days lol - but qualifying is set at 440, so it's a start. I'm hindered by my deadlift, of course. My back issues are going to limit me immensely, but I'll settle for 200 for starters and see where we go from there.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Yes, I already use Solgar enzymes, and have tried a whole host of other supplements. I've eliminated foods I may have been having a reaction to, and tried various other 'cleansing' procedures. I'm not holding out a great deal of hope that the doc will be able to help, at least not initially, but it seems the sensible course of action.
> 
> Good news is I'm not allergic to pies


God forfend you'd be allergic to pies ! :lol: that would be the end !

Hope it all gets sorted ! :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> God forfend you'd be allergic to pies ! :lol: that would be the end !
> 
> Hope it all gets sorted ! :thumbup1:


yes, to be without pie t'would be a curse and Ming would surely fade into the night dreaming of suet pastry (my personal fave) and gravy...mmmmm.......chunky meaty bites of heaven soaked in gravy and the off fat chip lying on the side..phwoaaaarrrrrrrrrrrr.......

I would not wish a pie free life for anyone......well, nearly everyone....some just couldn't handle it frankly, but gimme a fork, or a spoon and point me in the right direction and my chubby legs would walk miles for a pie.......oh!!! Sorry, I got carried away there....how vewwy vewwy rude! 

seriously though, I truly hope it can be sorted out for you. I have troubles myself on the food front believe it or not, and I wouldn't wish problems for you my beard loving warrior...onwards and upwards......rarrrrrrrrrrgggghhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...  X


----------



## Mingster

A Leg session after work today...

*Squats.*

5x8.

3x3 @ 87.5%

*Calf Raises.*

5x10.

*Lying Leg Curls. *Torso raised.

3x12.

*Leg Extensions. *Pause at the top of each rep.

3x12.

*Stretching.*

A cracking session today. Despite my medical woes causing me to lose 3kgs in a little over a week I was strong today. The 3x3 flew up easily and I'll be attempting the same at 90% in my next Leg session. I could have done more today but, as the programme didn't require it, I resisted the urge.

A weekend at work followed by house viewings in the evenings means I'll not be back in the gym until at least Monday. Have a good weekend guys :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thats a hell of a lot of weight to loose in one week mate. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats a hell of a lot of weight to loose in one week mate. Hope you feel better soon


Cheers mate.

I'm back at the doc's on Monday for the results from my samples and bloods, but it's not until towards the end of October that I'm scheduled for my endoscopy.

It's odd how I was actually stronger today all things considered. It's a funny old game as they say


----------



## Mingster

Oh, and the SM will be guest lifter at this event in November...

*YNE Masters Classic Powerlifting Championships and Equipped Junior Championships 7th November 2015*

Anyone in the neighbourhood drop by and say hello.


----------



## Mingster

Push today...

*Bench Press.*

5x5.

2x3, 1x2 @145kg.

*Flat Flyes.*

3x15.

*Reverse Pec Deck.*

4x12.

*Side Laterals.*

3x15.

*V-Bar Pushdowns.*

4x12. Supersetted with...

*Machine Dips.*

4x12.

I was very tired going into this session but I surprised myself and did ok. Decent enough with everything. I would have liked an extra rep with the final set of bench but that is a minor quibble really. I'm in the middle of a long run of shifts at work and, coupled with getting the house ready to sell, makes training something of a secondary concern at the minute.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Life gets in the way, but at least you have your priorities straight.

Another 26 set workout, I don't know how you manage such high volumes, I did 15 sets tonight and I was knackered.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Life gets in the way, but at least you have your priorities straight.
> 
> Another 26 set workout, I don't know how you manage such high volumes, I did 15 sets tonight and I was knackered.


Well I have a decent rest between sets for the power exercise, but then I pretty much blast through the rest. I still try to use a good weight with them - except the laterals - bur I guess I've just gotten used to doing it this way now.


----------



## 25434

You big ole bear you! Grarrrrrrggghhhhhh......


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> You big ole bear you! Grarrrrrrggghhhhhh......


Hmmm...You couldn't expand on that Grarrrrrrggghhhhhh could you?


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Hmmm...You couldn't expand on that Grarrrrrrggghhhhhh could you?


that, my dearest Ming, is my best bear growl....now.....now I know it does sound suspiciously like my tigger, I mean tiger growl, but this one is deeper in sound and a bit muffled, whereas the tiger roar is all out ggrroooooaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhoooooooooaaaahhhhhhhh......cough cough....

obvious when you know right? :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

A Pull session tonight.

*Machine Pullovers.*

4x12.

*Lat Pushdowns.*

4x10.

*Face Pulls.*

4x15.

*Incline DB Curls.*

3x10.

*Standing DB Curls.*

3x8.

No time for any deads tonight so settled for a rapid fire ancillary session. In. Out. Job done.


----------



## Mingster

Legs.

*Squat.*

6x8.

3x3 @ 90%.

*Calf Raise.*

5x10.

*Lying Leg Curl.*

3x12.

*Leg Extension.*

3x12.

Another pleasing Leg workout. I finally seem to have halted my weight loss, but I'm still sitting several kilos under my fighting weight, so the progression today has been very satisfying.

I've received a call from my local surgery suggesting that the tests I undertook last week have revealed an abnormality so, hopefully, my doctor will have a solution and I won't have to undergo the upcoming endoscopy procedure. I have an appointment with my doc on Monday so I should find out where I'm at then.


----------



## BestBefore1989

fingers crossed you get a result on Monday mate


----------



## Enjoy1

hello you,

just had a quick breeze through your last couple of pages,

hope things go well for you at the docs , sending a big hug your way. I will be keeping an eye out to see how you go my wee monkey xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> hello you,
> 
> just had a quick breeze through your last couple of pages,
> 
> hope things go well for you at the docs , sending a big hug your way. I will be keeping an eye out to see how you go my wee monkey xx


Cheers hon. Hugs always welcome.

Hope things are well with you and yours.


----------



## Mingster

Far too much going on today to prepare myself for a heavy session in the gym tonight, so a lighter, more intense, session it was...

*Bench Press.*

6x8.

*Flat Flyes.*

3x12.

*Cable Crossovers.*

2x15.

*Side Laterals.*

4x12.

*V-Bar Pushdowns.*

4x12. Supersetted with...

*Machine Dips.*

4x12. No rest period between supersets.

Didn't feel in the mood when the session started but a few good sets and I pulled round. Save for the first exercise there was little in the way of rest periods between sets, and none at all for the last 8 sets of tricep work.

Off to the docs in the morning and, hopefully, I will get to the gym after the guy from the Estate Agents has been round to photograph the house mid afternoon.


----------



## Mingster

*Rack Pulls.*

6x5.

3x3 @230kg.

*Lat Pushdowns.*

4x10.

*Face Pulls.*

4x12.

*DB Curls.*

3x8.

*Incline DB Curls.*

3x8.

Decent enough session.

Visit to the docs didn't go particularly well. They've cancelled my appointment to have a camera down my throat and replaced it with an appointment to have a camera down my throat and another up my ass ffs. Here's hoping they don't find anything.


----------



## 25434

Ugh! A camera up your bum.....gaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....and that is NOT my tiger roar, lol....poor you, but Ming, it's best to know what's up isn't it? X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> *Rack Pulls.*
> 
> 6x5.
> 
> 3x3 @230kg.
> 
> *Lat Pushdowns.*
> 
> 4x10.
> 
> *Face Pulls.*
> 
> 4x12.
> 
> *DB Curls.*
> 
> 3x8.
> 
> *Incline DB Curls.*
> 
> 3x8.
> 
> Decent enough session.
> 
> Visit to the docs didn't go particularly well. They've cancelled my appointment to have a camera down my throat and replaced it with an appointment to have a camera down my throat and another up my ass ffs. *Here's hoping they don't find anything.*


apart from a camera coming in the other direction that is


----------



## Greshie

oh dear ... no orrifice left unturned as it were, still it's best they are being thorough!


----------



## Mingster

Legs today.

*Squat.*

6x8.

1x3.

2x3 @ 92.5%

*Calf Raise.*

5x10.

*Lying Leg Curl.*

3x12.

*Leg Extension.*

3x12.

Another cracking Leg session today. My squatting is going well atm, which is very satisfying all things considered.

I'm away all next week on Union related matters so training will be disrupted. I'm hoping to get another three sessions in before I go, and the hotel I'm staying in has a gym, so I aim to do some light, deload type stuff whilst I'm away.


----------



## Mingster

Been busier that I thought these last few days but I managed to get to the gym for an Upper session today.

I did some benching and followed up with some back stuff and a bit of shoulders and arms. Nothing too intense as I'm away for the week from tomorrow. Depending on how the training course goes my intention is to get a few light sessions in at the hotel gym, have a few beers, and generally enjoy the break from work, although I suspect that death by powerpoint may be somewhat sapping.

Hopefully I'll return refreshed and hit a few decent targets in the coming weeks.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Enjoy the break, Hope your not like me, I often struggle to sleep in Hotels. I just don't like strange beds.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Enjoy the break, Hope your not like me, I often struggle to sleep in Hotels. I just don't like strange beds.


I'm the same. I struggle to sleep anywhere tbh, but the meds I'm on now seem to have the side effect of knocking me out at night so I'm hoping it will be the same whilst I'm away.


----------



## Greshie

> Enjoy the break, Hope your not like me, I often struggle to sleep in Hotels. I just don't like strange beds.


I find hotel rooms can be very stuffy, much prefer sleeping in cool rooms !


----------



## 25434

Hope you have a lovely break Ming. I quite like popping into a new gym at hotels...although they're not always great. I agree with Gershwin, hotels can be stuffy. X


----------



## MRSTRONG

hello mate hope your well :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> hello mate hope your well :thumbup1:


Hello mate. I'm ok I guess. Struggling with a couple of things at the minute but getting on with it. How are you?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Hello mate. I'm ok I guess. Struggling with a couple of things at the minute but getting on with it. How are you?


yeah testing times mate i know those too well , im not bad thanks - nothing much has happened since we last spoke which i guess is a good thing , average is average which is better than not haha im sure you know what i mean .

training wise ive been on a roller coaster and now im trying to get my head back into it keeping things very basic however diet is my main problem mainly due to under eating the right stuff thus loosing motivation i`ve even been "clean" 6 weeks ish idea was to cruise solely on EQ 300mg weekly just so i am feeding the "injection addiction" however i did shoot 2 ml of test prop in this 6 week period and only 2ml eq so im pretty much natty at the min with a view to blasting again after 10 weeks total , its weird because my strength has not changed much if at all but then ive had 18 months of not much training and my bench has shot up so maybe i need a break and a mini holiday to settle my mind and get back on track .

your training looks pretty good all things considered - i know how hard it is to just not train but you`ve had your head down and cracked on as much as you can which i admire that about you , your certainly an inspiration for me and many others , keep fighting the battle mate :beer:


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah testing times mate i know those too well , im not bad thanks - nothing much has happened since we last spoke which i guess is a good thing , average is average which is better than not haha im sure you know what i mean .
> 
> training wise ive been on a roller coaster and now im trying to get my head back into it keeping things very basic however diet is my main problem mainly due to under eating the right stuff thus loosing motivation i`ve even been "clean" 6 weeks ish idea was to cruise solely on EQ 300mg weekly just so i am feeding the "injection addiction" however i did shoot 2 ml of test prop in this 6 week period and only 2ml eq so im pretty much natty at the min with a view to blasting again after 10 weeks total , its weird because my strength has not changed much if at all but then ive had 18 months of not much training and my bench has shot up so maybe i need a break and a mini holiday to settle my mind and get back on track .
> 
> your training looks pretty good all things considered - i know how hard it is to just not train but you`ve had your head down and cracked on as much as you can which i admire that about you , your certainly an inspiration for me and many others , keep fighting the battle mate :beer:


Yes, you just have to keep going sometimes.

I've found the same with aas tbh. I haven't bothered much for nearly 2 years now - keep meaning to, but never quite make it - and my strength, after an initial dip has increased steadily thereafter. I've never responded brilliantly to aas so, for me, my prescribed trt is hitting the mark. I've gone over my 10 week protocol atm - in fact my next jab is at 12 weeks and will be tomorrow - and I've had a decent comeback session in the gym tonight.


----------



## Mingster

Tonights workout.

*Squats.*

5x8.

1x5.

2x3 @ 95%.

*Calf Raise.*

5x8.

*Lying Leg Curl.* Torso raised.

3x12.

*Leg Extension. *Static hold with every rep.

3x12.

So my first proper session in 10 days or so. I went to continue my squatting progression from where I left off and made it...just. The two top sets felt very heavy but I got them and that's all that counts in my book. I'll be going for two doubles at 97.5% next leg day.

As my squat has progressed I've gradually reduced the workload in the other exercises as I'm a great believer in the fact that if you are giving everything in a particular lift you can't give everything in all lifts. You have a finite amount of 'Oomph' and you're fooling yourself if you think you can miraculously tap into some more when you've already given your max effort.

My focus is on my squat so the assistance is simply that - assistance.

The SM has now increased her bench in the gym to 97kg and her next competition will be a week on Saturday which will mark her competitive debut in a 3 lift competition.


----------



## BestBefore1989

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah testing times mate i know those too well , im not bad thanks - nothing much has happened since we last spoke which i guess is a good thing , average is average which is better than not haha im sure you know what i mean .
> 
> training wise ive been on a roller coaster and now im trying to get my head back into it keeping things very basic however diet is my main problem mainly due to under eating the right stuff thus loosing motivation i`ve even been "clean" 6 weeks ish idea was to cruise solely on EQ 300mg weekly just so i am feeding the "injection addiction" however* i did shoot 2 ml of test prop in this 6 week period and only 2ml eq so im pretty much natty at the min *with a view to blasting again after 10 weeks total , its weird because my strength has not changed much if at all but then ive had 18 months of not much training and my bench has shot up so maybe i need a break and a mini holiday to settle my mind and get back on track .
> 
> your training looks pretty good all things considered - i know how hard it is to just not train but you`ve had your head down and cracked on as much as you can which i admire that about you , your certainly an inspiration for me and many others , keep fighting the battle mate :beer:


LOL, Natty :rolleye: Ewan, that sounds like a short cycle to me but Id still be running PCT after it


----------



## MRSTRONG

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL, Natty :rolleye: Ewan, that sounds like a short cycle to me but Id still be running PCT after it


ive had flu for the 4th week now so im thinking my cns had taken a battering so i really didnt wanna keep putting meds in even just pct stuff , it might be the wrong thing to do but i need the time off everything , im planning on hitting a 250 bench by xmas next year and i need to get myself sorted before jumping back on but the urge is strong , got a guy training here that benches 255kg proper mong strength lol


----------



## Mingster

Changed my workout order round a little...

*Rack Pulls.*

5x5.

2x3.

*Lat Pushdowns.*

5x10.

*Face Rulls.*

3x12.

*Reverse Pec Deck.*

3x12.

*Incline DB Curls.*

4x10.

Had my nebido jab today at my usual 10 week interval and got the results of my blood test two weeks previous. My test was at 9nmol at 8 weeks. I'm usually around the 7 mark at 10 weeks. Given that the nhs target is 15nmol at trough it suggests that I'm probably below that mark from 6/7 weeks. I've no plans to reduce my pinning frequency as I feel fine at these levels but it just goes to show that you don't absolutely need large amounts of testosterone sloshing around you system to carry on lifting.

That said, if I start to feel a difference' I'll be straight onto my doc for more frequent jabs


----------



## Mingster

A Push session today.

*Bench Press.*

5x8.

3x3 @145kg.

*Flat Flyes.*

4x15.

*Side Laterals.*

4x12.

*V-Bar Pushdowns.*

4x12.

*Machine Dips.*

4x15.

Happy with the session. I seem to be struggling to hit the groove with my benching. I can't seem to get my foot position quite right, but I'll carry on experimenting whilst running a mini strength progression alongside.

My diet is a bit hit and miss atm. My digestive issues aren't helping but I really need to get this on track. Popped into the supermarket on the way home from the gym and picked up a load of fruit and veg, some cheese and a load of prawns so that will do for starters.

Hope all is well guys. Take care.


----------



## Mingster

Another Leg session today.

*Squats.*

6x8.

2x2 @ 97.5%.

*Calf Raise.*

5x10.

*Lying Leg Curl.*

3x12.

*L;eg Extension.*

3x12.

Hit my targets again tonight in a virtually deserted gym. Things are getting tough now, but that is to be expected as I'm right at the business end of this routine. I'll attempt a double at 100% on my next Leg day.

On the medical side of things I'm still awaiting my referral but, in the meantime, the doc has prescribed some meds which really seem to hit the spot. My digestion and suchlike are dramatically improved. Now I really have no excuse not to get my diet into order. Maybe tomorrow...lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

saw this and thought of you

http://www.timeout.com/london/things-to-do/vauxhall-pleasure-gardens-fire-festival


----------



## Mingster

Looks good 

We have this http://www.lumiere-festival.com/durham-2015/ coming up hereabouts shortly.


----------



## Mingster

Today's session...

*Rack Pulls. *From the bottom pin.

5x5.

3x3 @ 235kg.

*Lat Pushdowns.*

4x10.

*Face Pulls.*

3x12.

*Incline DB Curls.*

4x8.

Finally had my belt returned by the SM. The Zulu Glove belts are prohibited by the GBPF but not by many other feds. She is doing her best to get me to compete again alongside her and, at the moment, I am resisting. We'll see where I am by Christmas then reassess


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have a Zulu Evolution III. I am surprised to hear its prohibited, not that Ill ever compete but I am suprised


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have a Zulu Evolution III. I am surprised to hear its prohibited, not that Ill ever compete but I am suprised


Sometimes a fed will only approve equipment companies that are sponsors to that fed :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Had a purely powerlifting style session in the home gym for the first time in a long while today.

Lots and lots of *Bench Press *with some *Pin Presses *to follow. I added in some *Flyes *and some *Laterals *for my delts and called it a day. The SM is trying to get me to compete alongside her and I'm trying to resist, but might switch my training back to a powerlifting base until the New Year and see where I am by then. I have quite a lot on atm and I'm not at my peak health wise but the temptation is strong so we shall see


----------



## BestBefore1989

sounds to me like your almost sold on the idea :thumb


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> sounds to me like your almost sold on the idea :thumb


I must admit that it's tempting. I haven't competed since the late 90's, so going on for nearly 20 years. Thing is, I don't just want to turn up, I want to be reasonably competitive. I don't expect to do well, but I would have to feel I could be respectable. I believe the qualifying total for the nationals in the M2 category is 440kg which should be fairly straightforward. That is the qualifying total - you would probably need around 600 to be competitive.

My biggest problem will be the deadlift. I haven't done much about these for donkey's years due to my disc issues. With a bit of practice I could probably manage 200 without aggravating my back. Nowhere near enough really. This means a bigger squat and bench is required. Who knows? I'll aim for regional records and see where I get.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Had a purely powerlifting style session in the home gym for the first time in a long while today.
> 
> Lots and lots of *Bench Press *with some *Pin Presses *to follow. I added in some *Flyes *and some *Laterals *for my delts and called it a day. The SM is trying to get me to compete alongside her and I'm trying to resist, but might switch my training back to a powerlifting base until the New Year and see where I am by then. I have quite a lot on atm and I'm not at my peak health wise but the temptation is strong so we shall see


do it :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

*Squats.*

5x8.

1x5.

1x2 @ 90%.

1x2 @ 100%.

*Calf Raises.*

5x10.

*Lying Leg Curls.*

3x12.

*Leg Extensions.*

3x12.


----------



## Mingster

*Rack Pulls.*

5x5.

3x3.

*Lat Pushdowns.*

4x10.

*Face Pulls.*

4x12.

*Reverse Pec Deck.*

4x12.

*DB Curls.*

4x8.

Felt good tonight, and pretty strong. Added weight to most things and form way on point.

I'm going to have to put the powerlifting comeback on hold for the moment. I've accepted an offer on the house and we've spotted a property that will suit our needs so things may move pretty quickly. I'll be dismantling my cage as part of the process so my powerlifting training opportunities will be taking a short term hit. If all goes well I'll be setting it all up again in a purpose built area at the new place so, long term, I may well still give it a go.


----------



## BestBefore1989

congratulations on selling your place. They say moving home is one of the more stressful things in life so I hope yours is the exception to the rule and goes smooth and hassle free.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> congratulations on selling your place. They say moving home is one of the more stressful things in life so I hope yours is the exception to the rule and goes smooth and hassle free.


Hope so mate. I keep expecting it to fall through for some trifling reason but here's hoping...


----------



## Greshie

Good luck with the house move... The English system is terrible ... the neighbour of my best pal sold her house in March and still hasn't moved!


----------



## Mingster

Well, no training for a week, an unplanned break. Things have been pretty busy what with the house, work, and my sideline book business and combine this with a few minor aches and niggles and the gym has been the last thing on my mind.

The SM was supposed to compete last Saturday but her ongoing knee issues forced her to withdraw. It's a shame as her benching and squatting has been very impressive lately. Lets hope it's a temporary setback.

It looks like the house move will now be delayed until the New Year. We are ready to go, save for not having found a new place yet, but the buyers have their own issues and with Christmas coming up I suspect they are reluctant to move until after the festive season. This means a re-jig of my home gym, at least for the next couple of months, and a return to strength based training routines. Once I'm sorted I'll be squatting, benching and deadlifting with some additional cleans and other explosive exercises. Once the move is complete I'll be getting some Olympic bumper plates and I'll be going full bore towards a possible comeback next year|


----------



## Greshie

One good thing about the Scottish system ... the solicitors agree a date and that is it! Usually it's four weeks after the sellers have found a property .... none of this faffing about as in the rest of the UK. Which is fine with me as once I've decided to do something I just want to get on with it!

Fingers crossed the knee issues sort themselves out for the SM . 

One of the things I dread is ever having to dismantle my power cage and then put it back together! .... so good luck with the rejig!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Knee issues seem to be quite the thing of late. Just getting over one myself. Hope everything settles down soon for you mate.


----------



## 25434

Ello Ming,  you are being a busy boy ain't ya? Hope all will head the right way for you soon. Upwards and onwards right my friend? Yeaaahhhhhhhhh.... Moving house is truly poop. I've done it a few times, eurrrggghhhh.....strreeeeeeeessssssss.... Hope your weekend is good. Xx


----------



## Mingster

Been away for a few days in Manchester, eating and drinking and taking in a few gigs, so still haven't trained. It's time my body had a rest and I will be returning to action soon 

Saw Epica while we were away, and a few other bands, and ate lots of delicious food and drank flagons of ale by the score...






I don't seem to look any worse for wear because of it lol, but I will clean things up soon.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

good for you. it's important to cut lose now and then.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Been away for a few days in Manchester, eating and drinking and taking in a few gigs


Happy Mondays by any chance ? :thumb

You becoming a manc these days mucka ...you will be getting the accent before long  :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Happy Mondays by any chance ? :thumb
> 
> You becoming a manc these days mucka ...you will be getting the accent before long  :lol:


Aye, it seems like all the best gigs are going to Manchester these days. There's a few more I'd like to go to but the travel and accommodation make the cost a bit prohibitive tbh. Fear Factory are playing the Ritz on 9th December and Ensiferum are at Sound Control on 19th February. I might get over for the latter. I'll drop you a line if I do mate.


----------



## Mingster

The SM competed at the weekend and, despite carrying a knee injury that restricted her squat, she comfortably managed a total that qualifies her for next years nationals.

She made a conservative 120kg squat, a 97.5kg bench - breaking her own NE&Y record twice in the process, and a 152.5kg deadlift - a new personal best. A 370kg total, not bad for her first 3 lift competitive outing.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Rob68 said:


> Happy Mondays by any chance ? :thumb
> 
> You becoming a manc these days mucka ...you will be getting the accent before long  :lol:


I'd put a stop to that pretty sharpish, Ming.


----------



## 25434

Morning lovely Ming, that is bloopin' fab news for SM! What a gal. Brilliant. You must be very proud of her indeed. Hope the week is going well for you. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Morning lovely Ming, that is bloopin' fab news for SM! What a gal. Brilliant. You must be very proud of her indeed. Hope the week is going well for you. X


Cheers hon x. Had a funny old week as it happens. Things have been all over the place lately. Hope things are more settled for you.

Sold my Leg Press/Hack Squat machine and got a good price for it so immediately invested in some Olympic bumper plates. All part of the home gym revamp. My approach to training will be changing, all being well, in the future so my equipment needs an overhaul. I'll probably sell other items that are surplus to requirements over the next few weeks.

Wishing you all an enjoyable weekend.


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend straight back you Ming. I'm plodding along as usual.  thank you.

its been ages since I did hack squats. I love doing them, the ones where you face inwards not out. Makes my bum hurt like hell, but feels great when you finish, apart from the inability to walk properly for a while! Hahaha....x


----------



## Mingster

Well today marks the four week point since I last visited the gym. This has been down to a variety of reasons as I have already mentioned, but also down to the fact that I have had to have had two small operations to sort myself out. I had the second of these yesterday. Hopefully things will now revert to normal and I'm looking to return to the gym by the end of this week.

Because of the ops I will be starting back very gently, almost starting from scratch as it were. I have decided - as I'm sure you suspected - to give the powerlifting another go 

Basically I'll be concentrating on the Squat, Bench and Deads with a small amount of assistance thrown in, two exercises a session as many days a week as I feel comfortable with. As I say, I will be starting very light and working on form and technique. If all goes well and the weights shifted increase to acceptable levels I plan to join a Federation and train with like minded individuals with a goal of achieving a qualifying total for the nationals in the New Year. It's been 18 years since my last competitive outing so it's all very new to me. We'll just have to see how things go,


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Well today marks the four week point since I last visited the gym. This has been down to a variety of reasons as I have already mentioned, but also down to the fact that I have had to have had two small operations to sort myself out. I had the second of these yesterday. Hopefully things will now revert to normal and I'm looking to return to the gym by the end of this week.
> 
> Because of the ops I will be starting back very gently, almost starting from scratch as it were. I have decided - as I'm sure you suspected - to give the powerlifting another go
> 
> Basically I'll be concentrating on the Squat, Bench and Deads with a small amount of assistance thrown in, two exercises a session as many days a week as I feel comfortable with. As I say, I will be starting very light and working on form and technique. If all goes well and the weights shifted increase to acceptable levels I plan to join a Federation and train with like minded individuals with a goal of achieving a qualifying total for the nationals in the New Year. It's been 18 years since my last competitive outing so it's all very new to me. We'll just have to see how things go,


Good luck mate. Glad to hear that your sorted and GTG :thumb


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good luck mate. Glad to hear that your sorted and GTG :thumb


Cheers mate.

I doubt I'll ever be totally sorted lol but, hopefully, over the worst of it now and we'll see how things go.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I doubt I'll ever be totally sorted lol but, hopefully, over the worst of it now and we'll see how things go.


that is good to know Mingster, about the worst being over? And you know lovely Ming, that as long as you can keep going, you can keep going right? If you know what I mean? I believe that. X


----------



## Greshie

Good to hear you'll be soon back in the cage ! hope all goes well and you recover from your ops quickly :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

So back in the gym today for the first tentative steps towards a possible re-appearance at a powerlifting meet.

Today's session consisted of;

*Squats and Bench Press.*

With the squats I focused on developing an unrack and walk out that I can repeat ad infinitum for each and every set I do from now on. It will take some time to perfect but, hopefully, will become second nature and it will become a trigger to each successful lift.

I squatted well below parallel, and intend to do so for some little while till I'm satisfied that I have re-established my lifting groove. Weights were very light - up to 120kg - but that is fine. The early days are all about creating a technique that will serve me well when the pressure is greater.

A similar story with bench. I have never had a satisfactory bench position and I have chopped and changed foot position, head position, and lifting groove many times over the years. It will take a few sessions, but I need to choose these then stick with them. Weights used were once again light - up to 100kg - but emphasis was on form, and developing bar speed from the chest.

I tired pretty quickly following my lay-off and post op grottyness so no assistance work at this stage. Despite the light weights my body is aching already. I had almost forgotten how painful this powerlifting malarky can be


----------



## Mingster

Second session back...

*Deads and Squats.*

I'm undecided whether to pull regular or sumo but started back with sumo today. There's two reasons for this; my iffy back, and the fact that when I deadlift regular fashion I'm holding back lifting from the floor as, subconsciously I'm trying to protect my back. Hopefully sumo will allow me to use my quad and hip strength and, more importantly, rip the bar from the floor with greater confidence. Worked up to sets with 160 so I'm happy with that first off.

Squatting as yesterday. Worked up to sets with 140. Early days.

Just for transparency all lifts - unless stated - will be raw; no belts, wraps, sleeves, straps or suchlike. My total supplementation consists of one whey shake, 5000ius vit D and 2g of fish oils daily.


----------



## BestBefore1989

that's what, only two fish oil tabs a day?

do you find that enough to make a difference?

If ever my knees give me gip I turn to fish oil, but I take 3 times that to keep everything well oiled


----------



## Mingster

Yes, two. I used to take four but dropped it to two and didn't notice any difference, Maybe I could do without completely? I've pretty much discarded all supplements these days and haven't noticed any negative effects tbh


----------



## 25434

Ello Ming...I take an omega 3 horse tablet size thing in the mornings in the hope it will make some sort of difference somewhere, somehow...they are massive though, I practically have to drink half a pint of water to get it down! Bleuurrgghhh.....when they get stuck in your throat and then start melting....eoouwwwwww that is vile...

live been experimenting with sumo squats but my feckin knees get in the way! Humph.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ello Ming...I take an omega 3 horse tablet size thing in the mornings in the hope it will make some sort of difference somewhere, somehow...they are massive though, I practically have to drink half a pint of water to get it down! Bleuurrgghhh.....when they get stuck in your throat and then start melting....eoouwwwwww that is vile...
> 
> live been experimenting with sumo squats but my feckin knees get in the way! Humph.....


I'm ok with tablets. I can usually neck a handful at once without water when needed lol.

I don't know whether I'll stick with sumo or not yet, but I will give it a fair go as my deadlift is going to be my weak link without doubt. Back injuries tend to have a lasting effect sorry to say.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> I'm ok with tablets. I can usually neck a handful at once without water when needed lol.
> 
> I don't know whether I'll stick with sumo or not yet, but I will give it a fair go as my deadlift is going to be my weak link without doubt. Back injuries tend to have a lasting effect sorry to say.


I know about back injuries too Ming, so can relate o how you feel a bit. I cracked my spine I two places a few years ago, and have to be very careful. It's a total bum isn't it? I've got one of those whooppeee sorta cushions from the osteopath to sit on to keep my spine mobile at the bottom, hurr hurr......I can't do massive deadlifts myself as I feel the telltale pinpricks starting, but at least I can lift a reasonable amount so am happy with that.


----------



## Mingster

Yes it's bad news. Sometimes the least bit thing can set it off. I have a system for dealing with it now, stuff I've developed over the years, and if all else fails I'll hang upside down on my inversion table lol.

Trouble is I need a deadlift to compete. It doesn't have to be huge as I'll try to make up with my squat and bench but I need something around the 200kg mark for starters.

Qualifying in my category is fairly straightforward. I only need 440kg and I'm at 400 after only two sessions, but I'll need more than that to be competitive.


----------



## Mingster

*Bench and Deads.*

Third session.

Bench was comfortable. Up to 115kg. More concerned with foot and body position still. I have moved my feet further back and it seems ok. Time will tell.

I struggled with Deads. I tweaked my left elbow warming up and had to switch grip. Still lack confidence on the initial pull. Stayed at 160kg and I suspect I'll be concentrating on form and reps for a while before I start progressing this lift weigh-wise.

Working total: 415.


----------



## Mingster

Fourth Session

*Squats.*

Form still erratic, but I'm getting there slowly. Training in a freezing cold gym with several sweatshirts, a hoodie and a hat doesn't help lol. Nevertheless worked up to 160kg today.

My arm is still giving me grief from my deads the other day but I'll try a bench session tomorrow and test it out.

Working total 435.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> *Bench and Deads.*
> 
> Third session.
> 
> Bench was comfortable. Up to 115kg. More concerned with foot and body position still. I have moved my feet further back and it seems ok. Time will tell.
> 
> I struggled with Deads. I tweaked my left elbow warming up and had to switch grip. Still lack confidence on the initial pull. Stayed at 160kg and I suspect I'll be concentrating on form and reps for a while before I start progressing this lift weigh-wise.
> 
> Working total: 415.


 You thought of trying Sumo's Ming?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You thought of trying Sumo's Ming?


 That's what I'm doing mate. Giving them a try to ease the stress on my back. Trouble is they make the pull from the floor more difficult. It's all swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> That's what I'm doing mate. Giving them a try to ease the stress on my back. Trouble is they make the pull from the floor more difficult. It's all swings and roundabouts.


 Yeah. If I do reads with an ply bar I do sumo now for similar reasons. But I know what you mean. The initial lift is more explosive and it does worry me a bit! I actually just use a trap bar now.


----------



## Mingster

Session 5.

*Bench.*

Same approach today. Higher foot position, trying to find my 'groove'. Apart from the fact that my whole body is aching from returning to this type of training, and that my left elbow is little improved as yet, I'm getting there slowly. Not that slowly tbh, as I've only been back training for 10 days or so. Managed a steady triple with 120 today.

This means I've hit the British Qualifying total in triples so that has got to count for something. Now to build on that.

*Flat Flyes 3x12. *First assistance work of the comeback. Felt the need to stretch my chest out.

Working total 440.


----------



## Mingster

Session 6.

*Squats.*

More of the same here. Bloody freezing around these parts, so cold in fact that this was the passengers reaction yesterday to the driver opening a window on the local bus...

Still can't perfect my walk-out but managed a 170 today, although most of my work was around the 160 mark.

Far to cold for assistance work.









Working total 450.


----------



## Mingster

Session 7.

*Bench Press.*

More of the same here. I've finally settled on a foot position that I'm happy with. Need to work on my arch and my lifting groove now. I'm still pressing a little high for my liking, but I'm sure this will come in time. Did a comfortable double with 125 today.

My weights may seem a little light to those who have been following my journal over the years, but it is genuinely like starting from scratch in many respects. I've obviously got experience and some strength reserves, and muscle memory if you like, but the ops and my lay off have taken it out of me. I've lost a fair bit of weight too, in fact I intend to compete in the 105's which will be my lightest weight category ever lol. To put this into perspective the NE&Y bench press record for the M2's at 105kg is 141kg. I intend to have this record 

Finished off with...

*Flat Flyes. 3x12.*

Working total 455.


----------



## Mingster

Session 8.

*Squats.*

Floor seemed very slippy tonight for some unfathomable reason so I was a wee bit tentative out of the hole. Having said that, my walkout is starting to come together - I may look like a pet hippo on ice but it's getting there - and I'm starting to sit back with something approaching confidence. Three triples with 160 tonight, and a comfortable single with 175. Considering I tried a 160 on the 1st of December - my first lift since my ops - and it nearly killed me, I'm very satisfied with where I am after two weeks back.

*Hypers. 3x12.*

Way too early to be adding much in the way of assistance. Simple and direct. That's the sort of training I like 

Working total 460.


----------



## Greshie

"pet hippo on ice.... " :lol: :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Session 9.

*Bench Press.*

Starting to find my groove with the new foot position. Did a lot of triples with 120 and a single with 127.5. Could easily have added more weight to the bar but the routine didn't call for it, and I'm still getting discomfit from the elbow injury. It is. also. early days, and rushing things after my layoff would be ego lifting and quite unnecessary.

The working total is going up slowly, but this can't be helped as deads are out of the question for the foreseeable. I'll make up ground here eventually.

Working total 462.5.


----------



## MRSTRONG

looking good in here again mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> looking good in here again mate :thumbup1:


 Cheers.

No monster lifts or suchlike, but an honest, steady progression back to competition hopefully. Albeit in the lightweight, old fogey division lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Cheers.
> 
> No monster lifts or suchlike, but an honest, steady progression back to competition hopefully. Albeit in the lightweight, old fogey division lol.


 haha , its not nice having to start at the bottom of the mountain looking at the top again but thats just the way it is at times , your doing very well mate and it will come flying back .


----------



## Mingster

Session 9.

*Squats.*

Training in the near dark of my gym tonight - I really need to get more powerful lighting, but I kind of like it how it is. Steady away. Triples with 160, singles with 170 and a double with 180kg. The total edges higher. Need to do a spell of consolidation now. Then push on to 200. The M2 105's regional record is 202.5. I want this record too 

Still training without belts, sleeves, etc. Core is starting to firm up nicely.

Working total 467.5.


----------



## Huntingground

Good to see you still fighting on mate!!


----------



## Mingster

Session 10.

*Bench.*

Starting to find my groove which is nice. I'm happy with my foot position and the only drawback at present is my injured inner elbow. Did triples with 120 and an easy single with 130. Closing in on my target lol.

Stretched out with...

*Flat Flyes. *2x15.

And that was that. Job done.

Working total 470kg.

All the best to all of you. Have a great Christmas.


----------



## 25434

Wishing you a lovely day tomorrow Ming, and hope 2016 bring you all things good. X


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## Mingster

Session 11.

*Squats.*

More of the same today. Three doubles at 170 and a single at 182.5. I'll be doing one more squat session of this initial return to lifting phase, then will do a deload, and then embark on my intermediate 'consolidation' phase. Hopefully this second phase will take me to touching distance of my first competitive lifts in quite some time.

*Hypers. *3x15.

Working total 472.5.


----------



## Mingster

Session 12.

*Bench Press.*

Not as smooth today as has been the case over the past couple of bench sessions. My elbow isn't getting any better and it's a little worrying as that last thing I need is a complete break after only recently having returned from a complete break. Nevertheless I hit my targets for the session; three triples at 120 and a single at 132.5.

Threw in the customary...

*Flat Flyes. *2x15.

...to stretch out my chest, and called it a day. One more bench session before a deload.

Working total 475.


----------



## Mingster

Session 13.

*Squats.*

Pretty decent stuff today. Worked up to 185 which was my target for the first phase of my comeback. From 120 to 185 in 28 days is fair going considering I've been away from this type of training for going on 18 months. Will be deloading for the next few sessions, then starting back for reps with 80% in phase 2. I'll be looking to add another 10kg during this phase.

One last bench session will complete the first phase. I'll be looking for 135 here. Then a similar deload and consolidation phase to the squats.

Shame my deads only lasted to the second session. I've definitely torn a tendon here and the recovery time is anybodies guess. This is obviously holding my total back significantly.

Working total 477.5.


----------



## Adz

Good progress on the squats


----------



## Quackerz

Great journal and good lifting mate, going to be following this....


----------



## Mingster

Adz said:


> Good progress on the squats





Quackerz said:


> Great journal and good lifting mate, going to be following this....


 Cheers guys. My glory days are well behind me as I'll be 55 next birthday, and I'm definitely in the twilight of my lifting career, but I'll try to make a mark regardless. I've come to terms with not being able to lift as much as I used to, but that's the beauty of powerlifting. No matter your size or your age there is a category where you can compete against similar opponents. And, of course, you're always competing against yourself...


----------



## BTS93

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys. My glory days are well behind me as I'll be 55 next birthday, and I'm definitely in the twilight of my lifting career, but I'll try to make a mark regardless. I've come to terms with not being able to lift as much as I used to, but that's the beauty of powerlifting. No matter your size or your age there is a category where you can compete against similar opponents. And, of course, you're always competing against yourself...


 55? You beast! 
Something to look up too :thumb


----------



## Mingster

BTS93 said:


> 55? You beast!
> Something to look up too :thumb


 Not 55 till next August. But, yes, my beard is as grey as the winter sky lol


----------



## BTS93

Mingster said:


> Not 55 till next August. But, yes, my beard is as grey as the winter sky lol


 55, 54.. splitting hairs here. Haha.
I'd love a grey beard, literally just started trying to grow one :lol:


----------



## Mingster

BTS93 said:


> 55, 54.. splitting hairs here. Haha.
> I'd love a grey beard, literally just started trying to grow one :lol:


 A beard adds up to 30kg to all lifts.


----------



## BTS93

Mingster said:


> A beard adds up to 30kg to all lifts.


 Haha, it's added 30 years to my face in the matter of a month :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy new year mate!


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys. My glory days are well behind me as I'll be 55 next birthday, and I'm definitely in the twilight of my lifting career, but I'll try to make a mark regardless. I've come to terms with not being able to lift as much as I used to, but that's the beauty of powerlifting. No matter your size or your age there is a category where you can compete against similar opponents. And, of course, you're always competing against yourself...


 Shurrup you're berluddie gawwgus! You ole fart.... :lol: :lol: I always think we're a long time dead, so keep going, mash it all out until you can't....and then keep trying....haha...

Happeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee new yearrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......rarrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhh.......cough, cough.....rrrrooooaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhh.....hehe......that's my Viking war cry. :mellow:

I wish you many well made wholesome pies.......with chips....and...gravy? Hurrr hurr.....xx


----------



## Mingster

Session 14.

*Bench.*

The final session of phase 1 was short and sweet yesterday. Did my normal bench stuff up to 135kg. No extras or anything fancy. Will be deloading in a similar fashion to my squat for a couple of sessions before coming back with reps at 80/90% in phase 2.

Working total stands at 480. Well above the Brits qualifying but severely limited by the fact my deadlifting comeback only survived a single workout. I would estimate that my total is down around 40kg because of this. Time doesn't seem to be doing it's healing business so I will be seeking some deep tissue massage treatment next week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Session 14.
> 
> *Bench.*
> 
> The final session of phase 1 was short and sweet yesterday. Did my normal bench stuff up to 135kg. No extras or anything fancy. Will be deloading in a similar fashion to my squat for a couple of sessions before coming back with reps at 80/90% in phase 2.
> 
> Working total stands at 480. Well above the Brits qualifying but severely limited by the fact my deadlifting comeback only survived a single workout. I would estimate that my total is down around 40kg because of this. Time doesn't seem to be doing it's healing business so I will be seeking some deep tissue massage treatment next week.


 cant beat a good rub down.!


----------



## Mingster

Deload: Session 1.

*Squat.*

Thorough warm up followed by [email protected]% speedwork. Banged through this pretty effectively, the bar bouncing on my shoulders at the top of every rep.

Followed by an extensive stretching session, focusing mainly on my hamstrings.

In and out of the gym in no time. Happy days.


----------



## Mingster

Deload: Session 2.

*Bench.*

Thorough warm up followed by [email protected]%speedwork. Again, ran through this fairly easily, save for the worrying pain in my bicep tendon. Will plod on and see how things develop.

Finished off with...

*Flat Flyes. *2x15.


----------



## Mingster

Deload: Session 3.

*Squat.*

A good warm up and stretch followed by [email protected]% speedwork. As previous squat session, all good. It takes a bit of working out the stiffness from my bones these days, but as soon as I get to the working sets I'm as good as new. Well, new-ish anyway.

That's the end of the deload/speedwork for squats. Next squat session will be working at around the 80% mark.


----------



## Mingster

The SM upped her PB for a paused, competition bench press to 102.5 today in the gym. The UK record in her category is 105.


----------



## Mingster

Deload: Session 4.

*Bench.*

Again, a thorough warm up and stretching session followed by [email protected]% speedwork. All well.

These deload sessions are essential imo. Not only do they give the body a break from the heavier weights, they allow you to fine tune your form - which always wobbles a bit as the weight lifted increases - and, also, they allow you to focus on the explosive initial part of the lift. As I've said many times, bar speed is the major contributing factor to a successful lift. In the case of bench you have to explode that bar from the chest; this enables the shoulders and triceps to kick in and complete the lift. Forget all this slow controlled rep nonsense. Speed = Distance/Time.

The faster the bar clears your chest, the less you need those weak pecs, and the sooner the lockout can be initiated.

You see this all the time in strongman: the quicker the weight moves the easier it is to move.

Back to 80% lifting next session. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Rob68

Seen a T-shirt and thought it right out of your book of training :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Aye, I'd like one of those mate 

I have a hoodie with the legend 'Beefy, Bearded, and Awesome.'


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Aye, I'd like one of those mate
> 
> I have a hoodie with the legend 'Beefy, Bearded, and Awesome.'


 Haha trust you to have a hoody with that on it 

Them tshirts i think are on facebook under the name blood sweat & beards group ,although as im not on facebook i couldnt tell you for certain or link it,i saw it on paul george`s instagram pic


----------



## 25434

Morning, luv the t shirt! I would havee to cross out the beard bit tho...  . I once met Paul George, and his wife. They are a really nice and helpful couple of peeps. If I was still ooop' north, I'd be in their gym often. Very inspiring.

hey Mingster, what fab news about the SM!. Brilliant :thumb: . I nearly pop my eyes out getting 55 on the bench, sighhh....bluddie rubbish! Hehe....ah well, better something than nothing hey?.

have a great weekend. X


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Haha trust you to have a hoody with that on it
> 
> Them tshirts i think are on facebook under the name blood sweat & beards group ,although as im not on facebook i couldnt tell you for certain or link it,i saw it on paul george`s instagram pic


 Here you go...









@Rob68


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> View attachment 119657
> 
> 
> @Rob68


 Haha Brilliant ,does it say `And modest` on the back to ? 

Beards looking mental :lol:

Im going for the bavarian look with my goatee growing it for 365 days see how mental it looks,i have a goatee comb to keep it smart ^_^ :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Haha Brilliant ,does it say `And modest` on the back to ?
> 
> Beards looking mental :lol:
> 
> Im going for the bavarian look with my goatee growing it for 365 days see how mental it looks,i have a goatee comb to keep it smart ^_^ :lol:


 Keep me updated with pics :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 1.

*Squat.*

Wet and cold in the gym today. Nothing new there. Warmed up thoroughly and worked up to [email protected]%. Hit the target reps no bother. It's a slow process but I'll get there in the end. I have the option to repeat this session next squat day or move onto 85%. I'll go with how I feel on the day.


----------



## 25434

Good morning Mingster. I hope you don't mindut I have a question about sled pushing if you know the answer?

i had my first go on one at the gym on Sunday, and I was wondering, are you supposed to keep your feet totally flat on the floor when you are pushing forwards?

i had 100kg. Loaded up, plus the weight of the iron thing itself. I tried to copy what I saw on YouTube and kept my back flat and did big steps with my feet flat....but when I got a bit tired I was aware that I got up onto my toes now and again to get myself going.

should I lower the weight to keep my feet flat all the time or is going up onto front of feet ok to get the momentum up a bit?

I only do this stuff for the luv of it so if you don't have time to answer I don't mind. I know you are a busy chap. Thanks for reading and hope today goes ok for you. Xx


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 2.

*Bench.*

Usual warm up and stretching followed by [email protected]%. Felt a little heavier than I would have liked, but I have had a pretty stressful couple of days at work and my diet has been far from ideal. I even missed my appointment for the deep tissue massage on my injury which I'm particularly annoyed about.

Finished off with...

*Flat Flyes. *2x15 for the stretch and job done.


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 3.

*Squat.*

Bloody freezing in my gym tonight so wrapped up well and ran through an extensive warm-up. Worked up to [email protected]%. First set was easy, second less so, and I could certainly feel the last set, but pretty decent all in all. As I skipped the consolidation workout at 80% I have the option of repeating this session next time out or attempting two triples at 90%. Once again, we shall see.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Phase 2: Session 3.
> 
> *Squat.*
> 
> Bloody freezing in my gym tonight so wrapped up well and ran through an extensive warm-up. Worked up to [email protected]%. First set was easy, second less so, and I could certainly feel the last set, but pretty decent all in all. As I skipped the consolidation workout at 80% I have the option of repeating this session next time out or attempting two triples at 90%. Once again, we shall see.


 You been working out in your thermals?

Yesterday my garage was so cold I started my workout in a vest, a micro fleece and a fleece hoodie and I didn't take the hoddie off until 75% of the way through the workout.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> You been working out in your thermals?
> 
> Yesterday my garage was so cold I started my workout in a vest, a micro fleece and a fleece hoodie and I didn't take the hoddie off until 75% of the way through the workout.


 Yes mate. Thermals, extra layers, a hat, the works. I gradually shed a layer or so as I get into it but I'm still pretty wrapped by the end.


----------



## Mingster

Tonights session has been postponed due to having a couple view the house. After my previous buyers pulled out just before Christmas I finally got the house back on the market last week. Tonights viewing went very well, and I have another viewer next Wednesday. Here's hoping.


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 4.

*Bench.*

Usual stretching and warm up followed by [email protected]%.

This felt very heavy first off. Don't know if it was the cold - snowing atm hereabouts - the long shift at work, or the indifferent food consumption of late. It felt a bit better by the third set so hopefully it's nothing. The deep tissue massage of my bicep tendon seems to be working. I had only minimal pain tonight so will be continuing with that for the following week or two.

Finished off with the customary stretch sets...

*Flat Flyes. *2x15.


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 5.

*Squat.*

Into the gym tonight wearing a t shirt, two sweatshirts, leggings, trackie bottoms and a hat. Thorough warm up and stretch and then worked up to 3 triples at 90%.

First set was a wee bit wobbly, the second was solid, and the third was tighter still. Looking good atm for a new 1RM attempt the week after next.

*Hypers. *3x15.

Job done.

Have hardly eaten today for a variety of reasons, but will be treating tonight with pizza and Scotch eggs


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 6.

*Bench.*

A deep tissue massage of my bicep pre workout today, and very effective it was in minimising the pain whilst lifting. I'll continue with these before every bench session for now.

Did my usual warm up and stretching then worked up to 3 triples at 90%. All 3 sets were solid, comfortable lifts. All on target so, as with my squats, a new 1RM should be attempted the week after next.

Finished off with the usual...

*Flat Flyes. *2x15.

I've got someone coming to view my house tonight. That will be the third viewing this week, and there is another planned for Sunday. Not bad considering the house has only been back on the market for 10 days or so. Hopefully one of the viewings will progress into a purchase.


----------



## Mingster

No training today as I have donated blood. Will be back with a squat session over the weekend.

The SM competes in the British Bench Press Championship in Cheshire on Sunday. I can't attend as I have my parents to take care of, but I will be sending inspirational texts throughout. I'll let you know how she gets on asap.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good luck SM! Looking forward to reading about your new 1RM, too.


----------



## 25434

Very good luck to SM, and hope your ma and pa are ok. Give 'em a beeeeeeg hug. Hugs are good! I luv 'em when I get em :lol: can't beat a berrrrluddie big bear hug...nope! Just can't. Have a good weeken Ming.


----------



## Greshie

Good luck to the SM :thumb and hope you have a good day with your parents....


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 7.

*Squats.*

Feeling under the weather today. For once I didn't look forward to my session. The warm up went well, however, and as the weight went up I didn't have any wobbles. Worked up to 2 doubles at 95% and, session target achieved, I called it a day.

Must improve my diet, starting from tomorrow. No more excuses.


----------



## Mingster

The SM came second in her class at the British Bench Championships today. She failed her final lift at 102.5 but the winner broker the British record by half a kilo with a winning press of 105.5.

She's very disappointed but should be proud that she has come so far so quickly. This was only her third competitive outing after all.


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## BestBefore1989

quoting isn't working :cursing:

She should be very proud of those numbers and second place, though of-course nothing wrong in wanting to do even better :thumb


----------



## 25434

A very well done to SM. :thumb:

land yes dear Ming, you really needs more pie......in my opinion.....


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 8.

*Bench.*

Everything felt wrong today.

I had a bad day at work. I felt. tired, full of cold, and generally under the weather. I forgot to do my deep tissue massage before the workout. My set up, foot position and even the feel of the bar felt wrong. I ground out every rep, and each one felt like a ton weight. Somehow, I worked up to 2 doubles at 95% which was my target for this session.

I decided not to risk the usual flyes and called it a day. Not the greatest of sessions but it's behind me now.


----------



## 25434

Morning Ming, hope today is a bit better for you. It's horrid when the lurgy strikes. Last night I slept about 2 hours and now I'm up and got the day ahead of me. I'm not too pleased. I'm not a big sleeper to start with so...sighhh...gonna be a lawwwwwng day today.

Take care, get some good grub inside you, it will help your bod fight the cold. X


----------



## Huntingground

Mingster said:


> Phase 2: Session 8.
> 
> *Bench.*
> 
> Everything felt wrong today.
> 
> I had a bad day at work. I felt. tired, full of cold, and generally under the weather. I forgot to do my deep tissue massage before the workout. My set up, foot position and even the feel of the bar felt wrong. I ground out every rep, and each one felt like a ton weight. Somehow, I worked up to 2 doubles at 95% which was my target for this session.
> 
> I decided not to risk the usual flyes and called it a day. Not the greatest of sessions but it's behind me now.


 Sessions like this are what sort the men from the boys, you stuck at it and got the required reps, well done!!


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 9.

*Squat.*

Feeling much better today. Usual warm up and stretches, then worked up to 2 doubles @ 97.5%. I've taken a little while - 5 weeks nearly - to build back up, and it has paid dividends as tonights lifts were comfortable and drama free. I'll be attempting a new 1RM - for this return to powerlifting - next session.

Still lifting raw: no belts, straps, wraps or sleeves. I wear my battered old converse All Stars, although I may well buy a pair of lifting shoes once I beat my targets.

Total supplementation consists of...Daily: 50g whey, 2g fish oils, 1g Vit C, 5000ius Vit D, 1 echinacea tablet, 1 Bulk Powders Probiotic tablet and water with 20mg Glutamine whilst training.

I'm off work for 9 days from Saturday so, hopefully, I'll be within sight of the NE&Yorks regional squat and bench press records by the time I return to work*

* In my category, of course


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Good morning Mingster. I hope you don't mindut I have a question about sled pushing if you know the answer?
> 
> i had my first go on one at the gym on Sunday, and I was wondering, are you supposed to keep your feet totally flat on the floor when you are pushing forwards?
> 
> i had 100kg. Loaded up, plus the weight of the iron thing itself. I tried to copy what I saw on YouTube and kept my back flat and did big steps with my feet flat....but when I got a bit tired I was aware that I got up onto my toes now and again to get myself going.
> 
> should I lower the weight to keep my feet flat all the time or is going up onto front of feet ok to get the momentum up a bit?
> 
> I only do this stuff for the luv of it so if you don't have time to answer I don't mind. I know you are a busy chap. Thanks for reading and hope today goes ok for you. Xx


 I've only just noticed this post Flubs. So sorry I didn't reply at the time - you must think me a bit of a noggin 

Judging from the amount of sled pushing in your journal I'm sure you have perfected this by now. Going up on your toes sounds perfectly natural to me, and your calves will be like shapely willow boughs in no time


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Phase 2: Session 9.
> 
> *Squat.*
> 
> Feeling much better today. Usual warm up and stretches, then worked up to 2 doubles @ 97.5%. I've taken a little while - 5 weeks nearly - to build back up, and it has paid dividends as tonights lifts were comfortable and drama free. I'll be attempting a new 1RM - for this return to powerlifting - next session.
> 
> Still lifting raw: no belts, straps, wraps or sleeves. I wear my battered old converse All Stars, although I may well buy a pair of lifting shoes once I beat my targets.
> 
> Total supplementation consists of...Daily: 50g whey, 2g fish oils, 1g Vit C, 5000ius Vit D, 1 echinacea tablet, 1 Bulk Powders Probiotic tablet and water with 20mg Glutamine whilst training.
> 
> I'm off work for 9 days from Saturday so, hopefully, I'll be within sight of the NE&Yorks regional squat and bench press records by the time I return to work*
> 
> * In my category, of course


 Had to Google echinacea tablet, Ive never heard of it before.

is there any reason other than you had a cold for taking those?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Had to Google echinacea tablet, Ive never heard of it before.
> 
> is there any reason other than you had a cold for taking those?


 I was recommended them as a possible solution to my gastric issues.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I was recommended them as a possible solution to my gastric issues.


 hope they help mate


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 10.

*Bench.*

Now this was more like it. After my last bench session that was a bit of a struggled I nailed things today. Long deep tissue massage session beforehand, nutrition and sleep both good. Being off work makes such a difference. Warmed up well, explosive pressing with the lighter weight, feet, posture and breathing all spot on. Worked up to 2 easy doubles at 97.5%. Will be attempting a new - comeback - pb next session.

Finished off with a good stretch and pump...

*Flat Flyes. *2x15.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Phase 2: Session 10.
> 
> *Bench.*
> 
> Now this was more like it. After my last bench session that was a bit of a struggled I nailed things today. Long deep tissue massage session beforehand, nutrition and sleep both good. Being off work makes such a difference. Warmed up well, explosive pressing with the lighter weight, feet, posture and breathing all spot on. Worked up to 2 easy doubles at 97.5%. Will be attempting a new - comeback - pb next session.
> 
> Finished off with a good stretch and pump...
> 
> *Flat Flyes. *2x15.


 good for you mate


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 11.

*Squat.*

Another good prep. Sleep, food, motivation. Check. Thorough warm up. Check. Sets working up to my 1RM attempt were spot on. Check. Typically, on the actual 1RM attempt itself, things went awry. My walk out broke down and I was forced to take an extra step. This affected my breathing so I took a little longer than I would like to set myself. But, in the end, this didn't matter. I made the lift quite comfortably. 190 to competition standard. Very happy with this, two months into my return to action.

It's not the heaviest weight in the world, and I have lifted much more in my time. But, to put it into perspective, the NE&Yorks record in my category is 202.5. I'm getting closer. As this session went so well I will attempt to better this lift next time out before having a break and a deload week.


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 12.

*Bench.*

Lead up to tonights session wasn't bad but not as good as it might have been. I was a little concerned, but all went well. Usual warm up and stretching, followed by the regular warm up sets. Nothing felt heavy so that's always a positive. Worked up to a single at 140. Nice and smooth with a little left in the tank.

Very pleased with how Phase 2 has gone. I've completed the scheduled 12 sessions and haven't had the need for any additional 'consolidation' sessions. As the last two 1RM sessions have gone so well I plan to extend this Phase a further 2 sessions, attempting to push both max's a little further before dropping back to a deload week.

And then I'll start the whole process once again


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 13.

*Squat.*

Third session in 4 days and I felt it all catching up with me. Could have done with a rest day but can't make the gym again until Sunday so ploughed ahead regardless. Weights felt heavy and 185 felt a ton weight. Didn't want to end this Phase with a fail so psyched myself up into a frenzy and ground out a 195. Only 8 kilo's from my target now. Job done and time for a lower body deload.

Hopefully I will be fully rested before I attempt the last Bench session of Phase 2 on Sunday.

Working total (including a virtually non-existent Deadlift) : 495.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Phase 2: Session 13.
> 
> *Squat.*
> 
> Third session in 4 days and I felt it all catching up with me. Could have done with a rest day but can't make the gym again until Sunday so ploughed ahead regardless. Weights felt heavy and 185 felt a ton weight. Didn't want to end this Phase with a fail so psyched myself up into a frenzy and ground out a 195. Only 8 kilo's from my target now. Job done and time for a lower body deload.
> 
> Hopefully I will be fully rested before I attempt the last Bench session of Phase 2 on Sunday.
> 
> Working total (including a virtually non-existent Deadlift) : 495.


 Brilliant Ming. End the phase on a high. Well done mate.


----------



## Mingster

Phase 2: Session 14.

*Bench.*

The final session of Phase 2, and the second 'bonus' session as it were.

Prepped as usual with no interruptions or distractions but still didn't feel spot on for some reason. Went through my usual warm up and build up sets without issue, although they all felt a little heavier than they should. The idea behind these extra couple of sessions was to push up my current 1RM's that little bit and, in that, I was successful. Maxed out with a single at 142.5. Not sure I'll add these extra sessions again next time though, as I felt pretty drained after both.

The 142.5 exceeds the record in my category - it stands at 141 - but I'm well aware that gym lifts do not always transfer easily to the competitive stage. Nonetheless, it's a good place to be 10 weeks into the comeback.

Time for a deload.


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## Mingster

Phase 3: Session 1.

And here we go again...

*Squat.*

Straight back into it tonight. Usual warm up work followed by 5x5 @60% speedwork. Back to work tomorrow so thought it best to get a session in whilst I'm fresh. Nice, steady session focussing on speed and depth.

Just found out that the Regional bench record has been beaten since I looked last. It now stands at 147.5. No worries. I'm having that


----------



## BestBefore1989

:nono: Dont get greedy now.

148 will do :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Phase 3: Session 2.

*Bench.*

Nice and steady tonight. First deload session. 5x5 @60% paused speed work. A nice little session. My arch is developing nicely and my foot position is starting to click in automatically. All good, and add to the feeling of confidence when attempting heavier lifts.

*Flat Flyes. *2x15. Job done. My second scheduled squat deload session should be on Friday evening.


----------



## Mingster

Phase 3: Session 3.

*Squat.*

Everything was aching today and my preparation was below par. Good job it was a deload session as my aged joints were protesting every lift. Did working sets at the usual 5x5 @60% and was glad to call it a day.

Had a house special pizza from our local place to help recovery. Delicious. Truly food of the gods


----------



## Mingster

Phase 3: Session 4.

*Bench.*

Squeezed this session in after work today. Prep not the best but not the worst either. Freezing cold, dark and wet - this afternoon's snow melting away quickly - but I soon warmed up with the usual rotator cuff and general warm up. Worked up to 5x5 @60% paused speedwork. All on the button, form tightening up nicely now.

*Flat Flyes. *2x15.

That's the last of my 4 deload sessions for this phase of my training. The next workouts will be 3x5 @80%.


----------



## Mingster

Phase 3: Session 5.

*Squat.*

Back to the routine proper after a 4 session deload. Decent prep today, although it soon became apparent that a slip on the ice the other day had manifested itself into a shooting pain in my groin. Just pushed on regardless and worked up to the session target of 3x5 @80%. Not too bad: depth and form were good, although it felt heavier than I would have liked. I'm putting this down to my mental approach. I've got a lot on my mind at present and I felt my thoughts wandering during the workout.

Note to self: must stay focused. More aggression needed.


----------



## Mingster

Yesterday was Phase 3: Session 6.

*Bench.*

Always a bit of a bind training after work. Prep is hindered and it's dark lol. A couple of sweatshirts, hat and extensive workout does the trick, however, and worked up easily to the workout target of 3x5 @80% paused. It was tough but achievable, and though I'm certainly feeling this phase more than the last, things remain on track.

Finished off with the usual...

Flat Flyes. 2x15 for a good stretch and pump.


----------



## Mingster

Phase 3: Session 7.

*Squats.*

A day off work today so prep was spot on: decent night's sleep, a pre-workout meal of bacon, eggs and mushrooms washed down with a pint of milk, and a good psychological build-up.

Warmed up thoroughly, then worked up to the session target of 3x4x 85%. It wasn't easy, but no real problems. I'm going to treat myself to a takeaway tonight and, more importantly, two rest days from lifting. Still lifting raw, natty, and stimulant free. I've promised the SM that I'll accompany her to the local powerlifting club sometime soon. I'll probably wait till I'm near the end of this phase of training and then commit


----------



## Mingster

Phase 3: Session 8.

*Squat.*

Form was a bit off tonight, probably down to the freezing conditions rendering my flexibility almost non-existent. Gradually warmed up as the session progressed but never felt entirely 'warmed up'. Worked up to my session target of 3x4 @85%, with the first two sets feeling a little heavier than I would have liked and the third feeling just about right.

Sleep hasn't been up to much of late but I have a day off work tomorrow so, hopefully, things will improve. Must continue to feed the furnace so a large batch of previously prepared meals taken from the freezer for the next few days, together with the obligatory weekend pizza should see things right on that score.

Finished the session with...

*Flat Flyes. *2x15.


----------



## Mingster

Phase 3: Session 9.

*Squat.*

A bit warmer today, but not by much. My prep went well. Good rest. Good food. Good warm up. The first few sets felt light, and the following sets easier still. The first rep of my target sets was a little wobbly, but I hit my groove thereafter. 3x3 @90% with no real issues. My groin strain is still troublesome, but hurts after lifting rather than during, so I'll carry on regardless. Job done, and I'm very pleased.


----------



## Mingster

Phase 3: Session 10.

*Bench.*

Long shift at work today so prep not ideal. Psyched myself up then went through the ritual of donning sweatshirts and hat. Into the gym, a thorough warm-up and progression through the weights, then pushed 3 triples @90% Felt heavy, but not impossible, just as things should be as I approach the business end of this phase of training.

Training by oneself, and not having a spot and hand off tends to lead to a collapsing of the shoulders which in turn results in a loss of an inch or so on my arch. Until I start attending the local club this is something I'll have to accept but will, ultimately I hope, lead to an increase in poundages given the ideal conditions.

Finished off with the usual...

*Flat Flyes. *2x15. And that's the job done. Time for food and a couple of hours chilling out


----------



## Mingster

Phase 3: Session 11.

*Squat.*

Decent prep and build up, and the temperature has risen hereabouts which also helps. Warmed up and worked up through the weights to 2 doubles @95%. The first set went up easily. The second was a little tougher, but reps were still smooth and without too much strain. My groin strain doesn't seem to be getting any better but doesn't seem to affect my squatting much so, hey ho, I'm not stopping now.

I need to be in Manchester with work on Thursday so will try and get a bench session in tomorrow night.


----------



## Mingster

Phase 3: Session 12.

My mind wasn't in the right place to train tonight, but my schedule didn't leave any leeway for postponement - just back from Manchester last night, and off to York on the beer tomorrow  A 12 hour session won't leave me in any state to train Sunday either lol. So I gave myself a couple of slaps and got down to business.

*Bench.*

The first sets felt heavy, and every ache and niggle seemed amplified tenfold, but things gradually improved. I reduce my hand spacing by a finger width to bring more shoulder and tricep into play, and ground out the reps. I maxed out at the target weight of 2 doubles @95% and let out a roar of triumph - or was it relief? - when they were achieved. That's both squat and bench targets achieved so I can't complain.

*Flat Flyes. *2x15.

As I say, 16 of us are off to York tomorrow. 1000 train down and 2230 train back home. Should be a fun day :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Have a fab time in York :thumb


----------



## 25434

Yes, have a fab time and don't find yourself upended in a skip somewhere! Hehehe........York is lovely.....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Have a fab time in York :thumb





Flubs said:


> Yes, have a fab time and don't find yourself upended in a skip somewhere! Hehehe........York is lovely.....


 Cheers. Well I did have a good time and managed to avoid any skips 

A little worse for wear today, but once in a while won't hurt, and no training planned for today. Back tomorrow with a squat session.


----------



## Mingster

Phase 3; Session 13.

*Squat.*

Feeling fully recovered today  A nice, bright day, and back into the gym. Felt good so gradually worked through the weights, steady and as methodically as ever. Finished up with a single with 200kg, a nice little landmark lift, and a new comeback pb. I'll have one more squat session in this phase so may well try to add a little more weight to the bar at the weekend.


----------



## 25434

A comeback peeeeebeeeeeeeeee! Thazzmaboiiiiiii.... :thumbup1: :bounce:


----------



## Mingster

Phase 3: Session 14.

Four rest days to save my strength for this one...

*Bench.*

Used tonight's session as a mock competition prep. Did my competition stretch and warm up routine, and warmed up in singles from 120 onwards. Two minutes between lifts, and all my quirky procedures followed.

Lift 1: 140kg. Flew up, nice and easy. Filled me with confidence, even though my dodgy left bicep and right shoulder were giving me grief.

Lift 2: 145kg. Again, another comfortable lift, and a comeback pb.

Lift 3: 147.5kg. I could feel this one, but it went up in one fluid motion, although a little slower than the previous two lifts. Another comeback pb and, if I can repeat this lift in a genuine comp it would equal the NE&Y record.

So, all in all, a great session, and I'm very pleased. My competition isn't until June so plenty of time for improvement. I just hope my injuries start clearing up soon as they are dragging on a bit at the minute. I need to rest them, but am loathe to take the time off with the meet looming, and me just 3 and a half months into my return to powerlifting.

Finished off with the usual...

*Flat Flyes. *2x15. And job done. Time to chill and then an early night as I have work tomorrow. A great weekend to you all :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Nice , and you still have 3 months to build up to 148kg :thumb


----------



## Quackerz

Still going good mate, what weights are you planning on peaking to?


----------



## Mingster

Quackerz said:


> Still going good mate, what weights are you planning on peaking to?


 No idea really. I haven't competed for 18 years. I'm just going at the current regional records in my category and see where that takes me.


----------



## 25434

Blimey Ming, you're knocking out heavies my friend aintchya? And I wouldn't expect anything less, but also.....take care ok? You re quite fab.... And that's just on being a fellow pie man...urrrmm....hehe...even though I'm not a man, but you know, I can hold my own on the pie eating front.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Well done on the PB's, Ming. How have you found your lifts to translate to the comp environment? Can you replicate what you got during training?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well done on the PB's, Ming. How have you found your lifts to translate to the comp environment? Can you replicate what you got during training?


 Well. as I've mentioned, it's 18 years since my last competition so it's hard to say tbh. I'm expecting the lifts to be fairly similar - the pressure of competing is balanced by the adrenaline that competition brings - so gym lifts should be reflected pretty much in competition lifts. In theory anyway


----------



## Mingster

I've been really busy for the past few days and things don't look like letting up any until after the weekend. My sleep has been poor and my diet pretty shabby too so, all in all, training has had to take a back seat.

I did manage to get into the gym this evening and did some squatting. I worked up to 190 without too much trouble. I thought about a new comeback pb attempt, then gave my head a shake and called it a day. A decent session in the circumstances. No need to be greedy.


----------



## Mingster

No training this weekend. I helped a friend move house yesterday and I'm aching as if I'd been training 3 times a day for a week. Today I'm off to pick up some new kitchen units which I'll be fitting in a couple of weeks.

Since hitting my comeback pb's training has taken something of a hit. Such is life and can't be helped. I'll try and get things back on track sometime next week, and I intend to join the local powerlifting club too, to get myself registered for competition.

Beautiful, sunny day here today. Hope you're all enjoying your weekend.


----------



## 25434

Morning Ming, happy Sunday to ya,  sometimes life gets in the way, no doubt. I think joining the club will help with your mindset too? Give you a boost when you flag a bit? I find although I train alone the buzz around me helps mentally. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Morning Ming, happy Sunday to ya,  sometimes life gets in the way, no doubt. I think joining the club will help with your mindset too? Give you a boost when you flag a bit? I find although I train alone the buzz around me helps mentally. X


 I prefer to train alone and will continue to do so most likely. I need to join the club to get affiliated, and the SM has been nagging me to go for ages lol. I'll have the odd session there, but will carry on training at home in the main.


----------



## Mingster

And I'm back. House moving, my injured shoulder, and a cold have all played their part in keeping me out of the gym. Started back today with what is Phase 4 but, because this is basically a repeat of Phase 3 with weights increased to reflect my new 1RM's, I'll just list the sessions.

Session 1.

*Bench.*

Usual stretches and warms ups, the working up to 3x5 @80%. The weights felt pretty heavy to start with but, once I got my tightness and explosiveness from the chest into synch, the weights flew up nicely.

Finished with...

*Flat Flyes. *2x15. And here we go again


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

welcome back!


----------



## Mingster

Session 2.

*Squat.*

Feeling a bit meh today but needs must and I've had enough time out of the gym. Warmed up and the weights felt nice and light. This was the case throughout and I worked up to my session target of 3x5 @80% without too much bother. Half an hour later and my whole body is telling me otherwise lol. Who cares? Job done.

Next session will be Saturday all being well.


----------



## Mingster

Just a little reminder of what it's all about...


----------



## Mingster

Well the game is well and truly on now. A guy has stepped up from the 93's and has broken most of the 105 regional records in the past week. Bench has gone from 142.5 to 157.5, squat is up to 207.5, and total to 600. What a git lol. But I'm just the man for a challenge 

Session 3.

*Bench.*

Still have quite a lot going on atm so prep wasn't the best. I'm also going through a bit of a wobbly phase with my foot position meaning my leg drive is far from optimal and my bar speed is suffering. Having said that, I gritted my teeth, thought nasty thoughts about people lifting more than me, and ground out 3x4 @85%, the target for this session. I'm probably being a bit hard on myself tbh, but I can't afford to fanny about now.

*Flat Flyes. *2x15. The usual stretch out to complete the session.

Popping out with the missus for a meal tonight. Mmmm. I wonder what I should have?


----------



## Mingster

Session 4.

*Squat.*

Trained after work today so my preparation was decent but not perfect. After my warm up I realised that I had the wrong pair of Converse on. Nightmare. I hate my routine being messed with.

Showing great mental fortitude :whistling: I put these setbacks behind me and, using the image of my competition breaking records left, right, and centre, I got stuck into my lifting with a lot more aggression than has been the case of late. Bangged through the weights until my targets sets of 3x4 @85%. I added a belt for the last two sets of these - the first time I've used a belt since my return to powerlifting - and the weights flew up easily. Depth was super low, and form was nice and tight, so I'm well pleased with this effort.

Just need to repeat this intensity for the next year or so now


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

well done for struggling on through the wrong footwear crisis.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Im thinking, given how well the lift went, that now you need to stick with that pair of converses


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well done for struggling on through the wrong footwear crisis.





BestBefore1989 said:


> Im thinking, given how well the lift went, that now you need to stick with that pair of converses


 No way lol. Back to the regular Converse tonight.

Session 5.

*Bench.*

Prep wasn't ideal and I couldn't quite nail my form throughout tonight's session, but my mental approach has upped a couple of levels now and this carried me to this sessions target. 3x3 @90% flew up with ease and I'm feeling good at the moment despite the usual clutch of niggling injuries. I'm off work now until next Tuesday - have worked solid since before Easter - and, hopefully, I should get enough session in to be in a position to boost my 1RM's again towards the end of next week.

*Flat Flyes. *2x15.

Sitting down to a nice big plate of burgers and eggs shortly as my reward for a successful session


----------



## Mingster

Session 6.

*Squat.*

No work today so prep was spot on although I've been a bit short on calories so will have to make those up tonight. Worked through the weights smoothly and hit the session target of 3 triples @90%. Nice, comfortable lifts and plenty left in the tank. I'm feeling good atm and am tempted to have a crack at the new squat record towards the end of this training cycle.

No training tomorrow and I will be popping round to my parents house to drop off some shopping and, hopefully, to take my Dad out for the afternoon.

Hope you all have a great weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Session 7.

*Bench.*

Another day where I could take as much time with my prep as I liked, and all went well. I experimented with a slightly narrower grip on my bench that usual - a finger width on either hand - and this certainly engaged my shoulders and triceps that wee bit earlier in the lift. If I can explode the bar 3-4 inches from my chest it's going to go up, no bother, and as long as I'm set right, physically and mentally, I'm going to get that sort of lift. Worked up to 2 doubles @95% fairly comfortably; the first set went a little awry, but the fact that I could still complete the lift suggests there's a fair bit left in the tank yet. The second set was much easier.

*Flat Flyes. *2x15.

Job done. Some nice food and a couple of small Jack Daniels tonight I think. If all goes well I'll have a squat session tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

I woke this morning and it soon became obvious that I hadn't recovered sufficiently to squat today. Four sessions at 90-95% in 5 days was always going to be a big ask, and I think an extra rest day is the prudent course to follow. This means training after work tomorrow which isn't ideal but is the norm more often than not.

Rest up, eat well, and recharge the batteries and I'll go again tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I woke this morning and it soon became obvious that I hadn't recovered sufficiently to squat today. Four sessions at 90-95% in 5 days was always going to be a big ask, and I think an extra rest day is the prudent course to follow. This means training after work tomorrow which isn't ideal but is the norm more often than not.
> 
> Rest up, eat well, and recharge the batteries and I'll go again tomorrow.


 enjoy the rest mate, sounds like you've earned it


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> enjoy the rest mate, sounds like you've earned it


 Agreed. Relax, eat pie, drink beer and guard your loins! I mean gird your loins, that flippin spell corrector....humph...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Agreed. Relax, eat pie, drink beer and guard your loins! I mean gird your loins, that flippin spell corrector....humph...


 Funnily enough I called in to the pie shop this afternoon 

Mmmm. Guard my loins? Sounds promising


----------



## Mingster

Session 8.

*Squat.*

Felt bloody awful after work tonight and wished I'd trained yesterday lol. My sleep apnoea has been playing up of late and I felt like going to bed when I got home. I pulled round gradually, played some nice, loud, aggressive, motivational tunes, gave my head a shake and made it to the gym.

Warm ups felt a little heavier than usual but, by the time I got to the heavier weights, my mental state was spot on and I felt strong and confident. Banged out the work sets, 2 doubles @95% no problem. Nice and deep and smooth. Very pleased with this. Time for a couple of days rest now. Then a bit more weight


----------



## Mingster

Session 9.

*Squat.*

Trained after work today and I could have done with skipping this session. My sleeping is still virtually non-existent and my appointment with my sleep apnoea specialist can't come too soon. Every lift felt heavier than it should and all my aches and pains seemed to have increased 10 fold. Having said that, I'm nothing if not determined, and I ground every last rep out culminating in a single with 150, my target for this session and a new comeback pb. It was all I had in the tank though, a real struggle, and I'll need to get everything back on track if I hope to progress further.

Finished off with the usual...

*Flat Flyes. *2x15. Job done, Time for food and rest.


----------



## 25434

Blimey Ming, that was a magnificent effort, on no sleep too.....well done. Your poor bod must be crying out for some shut eye. I truly can say I know how you feel so can appreciate the effort. Wishing you a good weekend.


----------



## Quackerz

When are you planning on adding deadlifts? Or are you still having problems with your back?


----------



## 25434

Hello Ming. Just checking in to se if you are ok. No need to answer of course, just so you know you are not out of mind.


----------



## Mingster

Quackerz said:


> When are you planning on adding deadlifts? Or are you still having problems with your back?


 My back is fine mate. I partially tore my bicep last December and it's taking it's own sweet time to heal. I'll probably add in some double overhand lifts next month.


----------



## Mingster

So, I turned up at the local powerlifting club tonight for my first session. Things went ok. It's always a little odd training in a different place with different people, and it doesn't take much to knock me out of my routine, but I did a bit of squatting with the SM and got to know some of the folks.

No spectacular lifts but worked up to an extremely easy 185. I'll be going back again, probably once a week or so, but will still be doing the bulk of my training at home. My squat is pretty much set, but I could do with a bit of coaching on my bench and especially my deadlift so I'm looking forward to a trained eye or two checking out these lifts.


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> My back is fine mate. I partially tore my bicep last December and it's taking it's own sweet time to heal. I'll probably add in some double overhand lifts next month.


 Shows how much attention I pay......

Good to hear it's on the mend. :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Off to see Hawkwind again tomorrow night. Hard to believe that they've been on the go for 47 years and that Dave Brock will be 75 later this year. Expecting a good show as usual, with lots of dancers, fire breathing, sword waving giants on stilts and all the rest of the regular stuff...


----------



## Mingster

I'm not following a routine atm as training at the club has complicated things. I still intend to carry on training at home for the main, but training at the club with other lifters and getting a bit of coaching makes it difficult to follow my usual pattern of training. I suspect this effect will diminish with time, but atm I'm the new guy and everyone is keeping an eye on me lol.

Did a bit of benching yesterday. Nothing earth-shattering, up to 140kg. My shoulder injury is starting to affect me now so I really must get it seen to, otherwise I'll have to deconstruct my bench and build it back up in a different way if I hope to push on to numbers in excess of 150kg.

I squatted today, and things went well. Worked up to a single at 210, which is a comeback pb and exceeds the current regional record in my category. I need to keep plodding on as there's no reason why I can't get back up to 250 or so in time.

Hope your weekends are going well guys :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Getting some good lifts in mate, and from the sound of it your enjoying yourself :thumb


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> I'm not following a routine atm as training at the club has complicated things. I still intend to carry on training at home for the main, but training at the club with other lifters and getting a bit of coaching makes it difficult to follow my usual pattern of training. I suspect this effect will diminish with time, but atm I'm the new guy and everyone is keeping an eye on me lol.
> 
> Did a bit of benching yesterday. Nothing earth-shattering, up to 140kg. My shoulder injury is starting to affect me now so I really must get it seen to, otherwise I'll have to deconstruct my bench and build it back up in a different way if I hope to push on to numbers in excess of 150kg.
> 
> I squatted today, and things went well. Worked up to a single at 210, which is a comeback pb and exceeds the current regional record in my category. I need to keep plodding on as there's no reason why I can't get back up to 250 or so in time.
> 
> Hope your weekends are going well guys :thumbup1:


 What category, weight class and fed are you competing in out of curiosity?

Doing good with that 210. :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Quackerz said:


> What category, weight class and fed are you competing in out of curiosity?
> 
> Doing good with that 210. :thumb


 M2, 105, GBPF, raw, mate.

Old, light and unassisted lol


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> M2, 105, GBPF, raw, mate.
> 
> Old, light and unassisted lol


 Good to hear, never been a big fan of geared lifting, it seems less impressive to me for some reason. 

Hope you smash it.

Edit: Or do you mean drugs? LOL Either way, good job.


----------



## Mingster

Quackerz said:


> Good to hear, never been a big fan of geared lifting, it seems less impressive to me for some reason.
> 
> Hope you smash it.
> 
> Edit: Or do you mean drugs? LOL Either way, good job.


 Equipment and drugs lol.


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym today for a dabble with some deadlifts.

This is the first time I've attempted this lift since my injury last year. I went with a conventional set up and a double overhand grip. No great weights were shifted, but it was nice to do something. I intend to progress slowly with this lift so it may well be some time before I'm lifting anything worth bothering about, but every journey starts with a single step as they say.

I hope to pop in to get some treatment on my iffy shoulder Thursday morning. I hope the diagnosis is good. I don't fancy swapping one lift on the treatment table for another.


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> Equipment and drugs lol.


 Ever used in the past or have you always competed in GBPF (IPF affiliate if I am not mistaken?). I notice you are on prescribed TRT, so I was just wondering.

Personally I prefer the fed, it seems more professional but I simply like steroids too much and even though there are a lot of people who do use there, I simply do not like the idea of cheating the drug tests. It's a question of morals for me.


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> Back into the gym today for a dabble with some deadlifts.
> 
> This is the first time I've attempted this lift since my injury last year. I went with a conventional set up and a double overhand grip. No great weights were shifted, but it was nice to do something. I intend to progress slowly with this lift so it may well be some time before I'm lifting anything worth bothering about, but every journey starts with a single step as they say.
> 
> I hope to pop in to get some treatment on my iffy shoulder Thursday morning. I hope the diagnosis is good. I don't fancy swapping one lift on the treatment table for another.


 What is the shoulder issue? Tendinitis?


----------



## Mingster

My trt is down to a pituitary adenoma rather than aas.

I've done many things in the past lol, but I prefer lifting under my own steam. It just feels better somehow.


----------



## Mingster

Quackerz said:


> What is the shoulder issue? Tendinitis?


 You'll know when I do  I'm hoping it isn't a tendon tear but I suspect it may well be.


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> You'll know when I do  I'm hoping it isn't a tendon tear but I suspect it may well be.


 Hoping for the best mate. :thumb


----------



## MRSTRONG

hello mate hope your well :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> hello mate hope your well :thumbup1:


 I'm ok mate, thanks.

I see you're going through some ups and downs at present. Hope all works out for the best :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I'm ok mate, thanks.
> 
> I see you're going through some ups and downs at present. Hope all works out for the best :thumbup1:


 good to hear , yes you could say that mate - testing times to say the least , there`s always a battle for odins warriors to fight .


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> good to hear , yes you could say that mate - testing times to say the least , there`s always a battle for odins warriors to fight .


 There is that, mate. Still, we have to fight the battles to earn the glory 

Did you win the Herts comp?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> There is that, mate. Still, we have to fight the battles to earn the glory
> 
> Did you win the Herts comp?


 i`m battle weary mate

no i pulled out as i just cant devote time to train - totally lost my way however next few weeks things should improve vastly


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> i`m battle weary mate
> 
> no i pulled out as i just cant devote time to train - totally lost my way however next few weeks things should improve vastly


 I know the feeling. It gets harder and harder to fight the good fight.

Drop me a line anytime, mate, if you want a bit crack.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I know the feeling. It gets harder and harder to fight the good fight.
> 
> Drop me a line anytime, mate, if you want a bit crack.


 thanks mate i will , i`ll keep popping in here as much as i can


----------



## 25434

MRSTRONG said:


> good to hear , yes you could say that mate - testing times to say the least , there`s always a battle for odins warriors to fight .


 Hey there you....I also saw you are having some troubles at the mo. Hope it will turn round for you, and sending you a hug ((())))).

sorry Ming....I went off piste in your journal, my apologies. X


----------



## Mingster

Deads and Bench today.

I repeated yesterday's deads session - it felt much easier today despite my entire back aching. As expected, I suppose, after such a long lay off.

Bench was paused doubles from 80kg to 140kg, with 5kg increments. These were nice and easy, and I would be confident in competition opening with 140, although I hope to up this in time. A lot may depend on my shoulder which wasn't great again. Hopefully I'll have someone look at it tomorrow.

Beautiful sunny day today, although the weather unsettled for the weekend and beyond. Typical, as I have a week off work starting Sunday. Just as well I have a list of jobs to do around the house.


----------



## Mingster

Had my shoulder looked at - it's a bicep tendon issue. The good news is that it can be put right with a weeks worth of treatment. The bad news is that the treatment is extremely painful. Ah well.

The Hawkwind gis was awesome. The average age of the crowd must have been 50+. The new album really goes back the the bands roots. Great stuff, could have been 1972 all over again. And they finished with this...


----------



## Mingster

Back training with Durham Powerlifters this morning and a nice little session it was too.

Did a bit of squatting with a couple of the lads. Steady away, building to three doubles with 175. The others then went on to some partial lifts up to 240 whilst I did a bit of light benchwork. I must say that the competition bench will take a little getting used to. I'll have to completely rethink my set up, as the bench is both wider and lower than my equipment at home. No worries though as it feels much better.

Three hours passed in the blink of an eye, and now the rest of the day is my own.


----------



## Mingster

No training since Sunday, and probably none until next Sunday either. My week off has been taking up with a visit to hospital to get my CPAP machine replaced, a day out with the missus, and two days kitchen fitting. The latter is being particularly problematic as some of the plumbing in the house pre-dates the Ark, and getting things to fit isn't always easy.

Ah well. Such is life.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> No training since Sunday, and probably none until next Sunday either. My week off has been taking up with a visit to hospital to get my CPAP machine replaced, a day out with the missus, and two days kitchen fitting. The latter is being particularly problematic as some of the plumbing in the house pre-dates the Ark, and getting things to fit isn't always easy.
> 
> Ah well. Such is life.


 I need to return mine, since I've lost all the weight I've not suffered at all from sleep apnea


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> No training since Sunday, and probably none until next Sunday either. My week off has been taking up with a visit to hospital to get my CPAP machine replaced, a day out with the missus, and two days kitchen fitting. The latter is being particularly problematic as some of the plumbing in the house pre-dates the Ark, and getting things to fit isn't always easy.
> 
> Ah well. Such is life.


 One of the reasons i now get people in ... I've fitted three kitchens in different houses and the easiest part was putting the (Ikea) units together .... plumbing was always a total nightmare.... so I feel for you!


----------



## 25434

Hummmmm......plumbing you say........ummmm.......anything to do with cake perchance?

snicker snicker.......happy weekend lovely Ming. X


----------



## Mingster

Well, no training at all this week and, considering I'm on nights from tomorrow, I doubt there will be any next week either.

No point worrying about it though. I'll just put it down to a 2 week break, then start up again from there.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Well, no training at all this week and, considering I'm on nights from tomorrow, I doubt there will be any next week either.
> 
> No point worrying about it though. I'll just put it down to a 2 week break, then start up again from there.


 Damn work ... always gets in the way.....


----------



## Mingster

Nights completed, so I made my first appearance at the gym in just over two weeks. It wasn't the best experience, that's for sure.

Started with Bench, but was forced to call it a day after only one set. The pain in my right shoulder was too severe to risk carrying on. I'm booked in for 5 days treatment with my physio next week, a series of treatment which he assures me will sort this problem. Fingers crossed, and no more benching until then.

Squats were a bit better. Everything felt much heavier than it did two weeks ago, but I worked through the weights smoothly and topped out with some easy doubles at 80% just to get the body used to lifting again. I'll gradually increase this over the coming sessions and see where I'm at before deciding which programme to follow. I lift, as always, with quite a high bar position but I hope to work on a low bar squat over the coming weeks too.

Light Deads are the plan for tomorrow.


----------



## Greshie

Funnily enough the twinge in my left shoulder re-appeared yesterday having almost vanished, I suspect it was working to failure on bench. however I've found if I continue but just with a little care with range of movement it goes away, and the only time it comes back is when I stretch out to take off tee shirts etc...


----------



## Mingster

If it's not one thing then it's another.

It was supposed to be deads yesterday but my back has started playing up something rotten so there was no chance of that. Rather than do nothing I warmed up for an absolute age and benched. Worked up to paused doubles at 135 which was decent enough following my lay-off. Will take things as they come over the next few days and train in a way which accommodates which aches and pains are the least troublesome at any particular time.

A little mention for the SM, who will fly out to South Africa on Tuesday to take part in the World Bench Press Championships. There will be coverage on YouTube apparently.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> If it's not one thing then it's another.
> 
> It was supposed to be deads yesterday but my back has started playing up something rotten so there was no chance of that. Rather than do nothing I warmed up for an absolute age and benched. Worked up to paused doubles at 135 which was decent enough following my lay-off. Will take things as they come over the next few days and train in a way which accommodates which aches and pains are the least troublesome at any particular time.
> 
> A little mention for the SM, who will fly out to South Africa on Tuesday to take part in the World Bench Press Championships. There will be coverage on YouTube apparently.


 Good luck to the SM ... hope she does well 

And hope you get over your aches and pains ... the downside of getting old eh!


----------



## 25434

Brilliant news on the SM front. I will check that on YouTube after its happened. She must be brilliant! Good luck to her :thumb

i second the aches and pain thing.....my arms hurting from lifting my wine glass up and down tonight! :lol:

seriously though....wishing you better, and of course hoping you aren't up all night cleaning up the water wielding around your gaffe...it's horrendous, water everywhere...poor you...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Brilliant news on the SM front. I will check that on YouTube after its happened. She must be brilliant! Good luck to her :thumb
> 
> *i second the aches and pain thing.....my arms hurting from lifting my wine glass up and down tonight!* :lol:
> 
> seriously though....wishing you better, and of course hoping you aren't up all night cleaning up the water wielding around your gaffe...it's horrendous, water everywhere...poor you...


 Must have been a big glass


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Must have been a big glass


 Hee hee....I only had two glasses. I can't do drink very well... Durrrrrr.... I'm such a doofus! Not trendy in any way at all...durrrrr....


----------



## Mingster

Well, my back is still giving me grief but at a reduced level so into the gym today for some Squats.

As I've mentioned, I squat with a high bar which everyone comments on. I'm happy with lifting this way but curiosity has gotten the best of me so I have decided to try to train myself to squat low bar too. My first session at this went fairly well, save for a slightly uncomfortable feel to the walk out which, I suspect, will diminish as the bar position becomes familiar to me. I worked up to an easy double with 180, more than enough for a first session, and I'm happy with that all things considered.

Oh, just to mention, I have got my hands - or feet - on a pair of Adipowers, so first session squatting out of my trusty Cons to boot


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> Well, my back is still giving me grief but at a reduced level so into the gym today for some Squats.
> 
> As I've mentioned, I squat with a high bar which everyone comments on. I'm happy with lifting this way but curiosity has gotten the best of me so I have decided to try to train myself to squat low bar too. My first session at this went fairly well, save for a slightly uncomfortable feel to the walk out which, I suspect, will diminish as the bar position becomes familiar to me. I worked up to an easy double with 180, more than enough for a first session, and I'm happy with that all things considered.
> 
> *Oh, just to mention, I have got my hands - or feet - on a pair of Adipowers, so first session squatting out of my trusty Cons to boot*


 I love OLY shoes..... problem is I can't squat without them now.

Good luck with the bench comp.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Well, my back is still giving me grief but at a reduced level so into the gym today for some Squats.
> 
> As I've mentioned, I squat with a high bar which everyone comments on. I'm happy with lifting this way but curiosity has gotten the best of me so I have decided to try to train myself to squat low bar too. My first session at this went fairly well, save for a slightly uncomfortable feel to the walk out which, I suspect, will diminish as the bar position becomes familiar to me. I worked up to an easy double with 180, more than enough for a first session, and I'm happy with that all things considered.
> 
> Oh, just to mention, I have got my hands - or feet - on a pair of Adipowers, so first session squatting out of my trusty Cons to boot


 very nice, did you get the white ones or the red ones?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> very nice, did you get the white ones or the red ones?


 I have the white ones mate. TBH they aren't my cup of tea but in the cut-throat world of competitive lifting - lol - I'd be foolish not to give them a go.


----------



## Mingster

Bench session today. Lots of warm up to anaesthetize my shoulder a little, then a gradual build up in weights finishing with 3 working sets of paused triples at 80%. Doesn't sound like much but it was the target for the session so I'm happy. Hopefully I will be starting my treatment for my shoulder later on this week so things should be improving soon.


----------



## Mingster

Did a bit of deadlifting yesterday, nothing special, and it's a lift I really struggle with atm after so much time off.

The important news, however, is that in the last hour the SM has just finished competing in the World Bench Press Championships in South Africa.

All her lifts were good. She opened with a 95kg. Her second lift equalled her gym pb at 102.5kg, and was a competitive pb. Her third lift was 105kg which was a new pb. Sadly she missed out on a medal by 2.5kg finishing in 4th place. Still, being ranked 4th in the world is pretty good going for a person who has been powerlifting less than a year.

I'm very proud of her.


----------



## BestBefore1989

4th best in the world, thats is something to be very proud of. Well done her


----------



## Greshie

4th in the world is brilliant, and there is still room to improve !  :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> 4th in the world is brilliant, and there is still room to improve !  :thumb


 Oh yes. She'll get a medal next time, fingers crossed.

Did a bit of squatting tonight. I'm still building back up after my two week lay off, but worked up to a comfortable single at 190kg, way below parallel and good, tight form throughout. I'll hope to crack 200 next week and then I'll start another round of % based lifting with the aim of making a 215/220 in 5 or 6 weeks time.


----------



## Mingster

A bench session this evening after work.

Now I've found that my bench is a little bit higher than competition standard due to some adjustments I have made with my rack. Today I undid the adjustments to familiarise myself with benching from the correct height. Typically this has meant my foot position will have to be altered once again, so I was in experimental mode tonight.

I can't say I've cracked it already but the session went ok. Worked up to a few paused doubles at 85% so not too bad at all. Will carry on experimentation in the hope I find that elusive perfect body position.

I haven't been to the lifting club for 3 weeks now but hope to start back there at least once a week from next week and up to twice weekly thereafter.

Hope your weekends are going well :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Did some deads tonight. Steady away with these, really light but struggling to find any sort of technique that feels 'right'. I guess the extremely long lay off following my back injury - going on 10 years now - means it's only natural that it will take a while to regain any semblance of ability with these. I plan to take things slowly, add a couple of kilo's or so every week, and see where I go.

Phase 1 of the loft conversion goes ahead tomorrow, and the youngest daughter needs to move flats later in the week so training will be whenever I can squeeze it in over the next few days.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Did some deads tonight. Steady away with these, really light but struggling to find any sort of technique that feels 'right'. I guess the extremely long lay off following my back injury - going on 10 years now - means it's only natural that it will take a while to regain any semblance of ability with these. I plan to take things slowly, add a couple of kilo's or so every week, and see where I go.
> 
> Phase 1 of the loft conversion goes ahead tomorrow, and the youngest daughter needs to move flats later in the week so training will be whenever I can squeeze it in over the next few days.


 Still no further forward with my loft alterations ... but having gas CH installed at the moment so will wait until that is completed before having another bash .... certainly having workmen in the house disrupts everything ....


----------



## Mingster

Well no training this week. Mainly as I simply have not had the time to fit it in, but in part down to the fact that my sciatica has been playing up again of late. This latter is probably down to the vast assortment of fiendishly awkward shaped heavy items I've been carrying up and down stairs, ladders, and ridiculously twisting corridors designed for narrow people.

Anyway, phase 1 of the loft is complete. A new loft hatch, wooden stairs and rail, lighting, the floor levelled and re-insulated, and 500 square feet of flooring laid. I must say they did a good job with minimal disruption. I'm now in the process of clearing the rafters and brickwork of 130 years of accumulated debris and dust. This is unpleasant work and I couldn't be getting any dirtier if I tried. I keep telling myself that it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## 25434

Never mind the muck and dirt....think how great you will feel when you're under the shower, steaming hot water, soap, rub down dry, feet up, cuppa tea and a fab new room! Whoohoooo...noice


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Never mind the muck and dirt....think how great you will feel when you're under the shower, steaming hot water, soap, rub down dry, feet up, cuppa tea and a fab new room! Whoohoooo...noice


 Yes. I've done all that and sitting down now to fish and chips and mushy peas :thumb


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Yes. I've done all that and sitting down now to fish and chips and mushy peas :thumb


 I'm up north visiting friends and have Justin fishcakes and chips and mushy peas....phwoooaaarrrrr....I couldn't begin to tell you how happy I'm feeling right now! Lol.... And errrmmmm... Fat! Hahaha....off down the club later to sink some wine too..... Happy days lovely Ming, happy days. 

x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> I'm up north visiting friends and have Justin fishcakes and chips and mushy peas....phwoooaaarrrrr....I couldn't begin to tell you how happy I'm feeling right now! Lol.... And errrmmmm... Fat! Hahaha....off down the club later to sink some wine too..... Happy days lovely Ming, happy days.
> 
> x


 Living the dream Flubs. Living the dream :beer:


----------



## Tassotti

Ahhh, Mingster. Always comes back to strength.

Best of luck in your comp young man


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Ahhh, Mingster. Always comes back to strength.
> 
> Best of luck in your comp young man


 I'm afraid the comp has been put on hold mate.

The bad news is that my historic back issues have flared up again. I've spent the last few days barely able to move. Fortunately, I know how to counter this, and a wait to see a doctors isn't necessary. I've been through this so many times that I understand the physio required, and have started rehab already. I'm also on a repeat prescriptions for Naproxen, Dihydrocodeine and Diazepam so can medicate immediately.

I put this relapse down to a variety of factors, but deadlifting is high on the list. There will be no more deadlifting in the foreseeable.

My plan going forward is this.

Will train Bench alone, once able.

When recovery permits, I'll add squats.

Again, when I feel capable, I'll begin a lower back strengthening programme.

It's a bit of a bugger but can't be helped. Longer term I still aim to break the regional records for Squat and Bench Press, but it looks like I may not be able to do a full 3 lift meet until I qualify for the over 60's lol.


----------



## Mingster

I have been receiving the deep tissue treatment for my shoulder over the past two weeks. I've had 5 sessions and bloody painful it is too. It's working but slower than I would have liked. My physio reckons I've left the injury so long that it will take longer to repair, but it's getting there and I can see some light at the end of the tunnel.

In addition I'm going to clean my diet up starting today. I'm not going to go into great depth with this but, save to say, it will include beef, chicken and fish, lots of eggs, milk and cheese, occasional guilty pleasures (pizza, crisps and pies), and lots of fruit and vegetables.

Supplement-wise I will be taking 1000mg Vit C, 5000ius Vit D, 2000mg Fish Oils, and 2 scoops of Whey daily. I am also going to have a glass of Beetroot juice and 40g of dark chocolate daily.


----------



## 25434

Phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....

the pies! God save the pies! Huzzaahhh... 

I take bit c, bit d and fish oils too due to my condition, it helps you body regulate self blah blah, I have beetroot too, but I shove it in my sarnies or salad for lunch, helps with inflammation. regretfully I've had to drop the whey as it started to have a bad effect but now eat other food sources instead. Not quite as easy but it's a "whey" forward...hurrr hurrr....see what I did there? I said wh.....ah well....not that funny right? I know, I know, I'm in training for a decent sense of humour :lol:

take care you, I respect you hugely for keeping going despite injuries etc. It's hard I know, but it keeps me going day to day, so I think it must for you too. Sorry you are in pain though. Xx


----------



## 25434

Oh! I forgot to say, the others day I managed a 130kg deadlift for the first time ever!  I feel sure it's to do with all the sled pushing and pulling I've been doing? I was so surprised I got it up I nearly started crying! Durrrrrrrrrr.......of course I was in the corner of the gym on my own so I didn't crow about it, and I doubt I will do it again, but just that once made me feel great! I thought of your SM, and I know it's nowhere near that, but I think somewhere in my head she was there when I did it....lol....

ps. I know it's pathetic but I'm not afraid to be a plank.......that's me all over..haha.....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oh! I forgot to say, the others day I managed a 130kg deadlift for the first time ever!  I feel sure it's to do with all the sled pushing and pulling I've been doing? I was so surprised I got it up I nearly started crying! Durrrrrrrrrr.......of course I was in the corner of the gym on my own so I didn't crow about it, and I doubt I will do it again, but just that once made me feel great! I thought of your SM, and I know it's nowhere near that, but I think somewhere in my head she was there when I did it....lol....
> 
> ps. I know it's pathetic but I'm not afraid to be a plank.......that's me all over..haha.....x


 :thumb Well done you ! xx


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Oh! I forgot to say, the others day I managed a 130kg deadlift for the first time ever!  I feel sure it's to do with all the sled pushing and pulling I've been doing? I was so surprised I got it up I nearly started crying! Durrrrrrrrrr.......of course I was in the corner of the gym on my own so I didn't crow about it, and I doubt I will do it again, but just that once made me feel great! I thought of your SM, and I know it's nowhere near that, but I think somewhere in my head she was there when I did it....lol....
> 
> ps. I know it's pathetic but I'm not afraid to be a plank.......that's me all over..haha.....x


 Great stuff hon. Very impressive indeed.

The SM competed again last Saturday, just days after returning to the country from South Africa. I think it all caught up with her a bit, but she was committed to the meet. She managed a 150 squat, a 100 bench and a 160 deadlift, which was enough to win her class. We'll start working on her squat again next week


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Out of interest, Ming, what do you plan on doing for your lower back strengthening (as and when, and all that)? As you can imagine, I have a vested interest  .


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Out of interest, Ming, what do you plan on doing for your lower back strengthening (as and when, and all that)? As you can imagine, I have a vested interest  .


 I'm not 100% certain at the moment mate, but I will post it up when I decide. I do have a hyperextension bench so it will probably include those.


----------



## Tassotti

Sorry to hear about your back.

maybe just a bench comp?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Sorry to hear about your back.
> 
> maybe just a bench comp?


 Maybe. Shame there's no squat and bench meets. Plenty of bench and deadlift


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just been catching up, sorry to hear your back is giving you jip again


----------



## Mingster

Right then. I'm pleased to say my back has improved dramatically over the past few days. As this has been an ongoing problem since my original injury back in 2008, I've pretty much nailed the physio I need to recover so there's usually no need for further medical appointments.

I managed a light Bench session yesterday, and have done some light squats today up to 150kg. There will be no Deadlifting, and therefore no competition, for the foreseeable future. When I feel sufficiently recovered I will add in some back work, but no deads or similar for a while.

As these workouts won't be the most captivating things to read about I'll not list every session except in passing, and will only dwell on highlights or particular targets reached. Hopefully, in the fullness of time I'll get back to normal, and I'm hoping to start adding the occasional video just like old times lol, and the odd photo and other stuff to keep the journal interesting.

A quick JD and coke for a nightcap and that's it for me today. Hope all is well in your worlds and good things are happening :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad to hear your backs feeling better mate :thumb

Videos is a good idea, id be interested to see how you set up for a bench press.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad to hear your backs feeling better mate :thumb
> 
> Videos is a good idea, id be interested to see how you set up for a bench press.


 Yes, I'll get some up when I get back into the swing of things, although I'm yet to settle on a preferred bench set up as of yet. I'm sure to try a few more and any suggestions will be gratefully received.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Glad to hear your back's better mate. Mine's got a lot better after weeks of stretching, then a sports massage last week. Going to get back on it this week.


----------



## Mingster

I've had a squat session and a couple of bench sessions this week. Nothing startling, just focusing on honing my lifting style a little. I've been going low bar on my squats but, as yet, have seen no real improvement by using this method. I'm yet to be convinced.

Bench-wise, I've been focusing on ensuring my elbows are slightly ahead of the bar at the pause position. Again this is not a natural position for my lifting style but I feel it may be essential to push on and be competitive with this lift as the regional record keeps climbing at an alarming rate.

Here's a melodic little number to keep you all pushing hard


----------



## 25434

RAAAAHHHHRRRRrrrrrrr!!!.......

cough.....


----------



## Mingster

Been busy this weekend. Finished off the kitchen, and have spent an inordinate length of time manhandling a succession of awkwardly shaped objects into the newly converted loft. We've managed to put all the items we've had in storage up there and it's still less than half full, so it's starting to pay for itself already.

Did a bit of benching too. 3x3 at 85%. Still working my way back to where I was a couple of months ago. I'm still getting the deep tissue work on my shoulder. The treatment is as painful as ever but the injury is easing, albeit much more slowly than I would like.

Time for some lazing about now, relaxing with a glass of Southern Comfort. Or two


----------



## Mingster

Just a quick update.

Still training, Squat and Bench only. I've got my Bench back up to 90%. It's tough going, but I'm getting there slowly. With regard to my Squat, I've ditched the low bar position and the lifting shoes. The Adipowers my well be a great shoe but a raised heel does nothing for my squatting save push the weight forward, thus putting an additional strain on my knees. I've never had any knee issues when squatting until I started using the shoes. So back to high bar and my trusty Chucks and i'm back up to 85% with a little more in the tank.

Core work and stretching and that's the job done.


----------



## caspa13

Mingster said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> Still training, Squat and Bench only. I've got my Bench back up to 90%. It's tough going, but I'm getting there slowly. With regard to my Squat, I've ditched the low bar position and the lifting shoes. The Adipowers my well be a great shoe but a raised heel does nothing for my squatting save push the weight forward, thus putting an additional strain on my knees. I've never had any knee issues when squatting until I started using the shoes. So back to high bar and my trusty Chucks and i'm back up to 85% with a little more in the tank.
> 
> Core work and stretching and that's the job done.


 That's interesting to read about the squat shoes, I use power perfect II and two months or so after using them for every squat session I damaged my MCL in my knee, wonder if this had anything to do with it, I'm only back to around 80% of my pre injury strength myself now, so will be definitely following your progress


----------



## Mingster

caspa13 said:


> That's interesting to read about the squat shoes, I use power perfect II and two months or so after using them for every squat session I damaged my MCL in my knee, wonder if this had anything to do with it, I'm only back to around 80% of my pre injury strength myself now, so will be definitely following your progress


 Yes, I've never had any issues lifting in flat Converse shoes. 3 weeks into using the lifting shoes I experienced knee pain and 'clicking' in my left knee joint. I put this down to having to counter the effect of the shoes pushing the weight forward and towards my knees.


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> Still training, Squat and Bench only. I've got my Bench back up to 90%. It's tough going, but I'm getting there slowly. With regard to my Squat, I've ditched the low bar position and the lifting shoes. The Adipowers my well be a great shoe but a raised heel does nothing for my squatting save push the weight forward, thus putting an additional strain on my knees. I've never had any knee issues when squatting until I started using the shoes. So back to high bar and my trusty Chucks and i'm back up to 85% with a little more in the tank.
> 
> Core work and stretching and that's the job done.


 Good to see it's back on track.

It's interesting as I have noticed that I will (occasionally) get a slight click in my knee which never happened before raised shoes either. I do not have this problem with a completely vertical front squat on the other hand whilst using them, must be something to do with the way the weight is dispersed as you say. Have never really thought about it TBH.

The benefit I find from them is depth more than anything, but now I am squatting slightly more to parallel again I can also feel it in my knee the past two sessions. I might also try to switch back for a session and see how I feel and if it fixes the issue.


----------



## Quackerz

caspa13 said:


> That's interesting to read about the squat shoes, I use power perfect II and two months or so after using them for every squat session I damaged my MCL in my knee, wonder if this had anything to do with it, I'm only back to around 80% of my pre injury strength myself now, so will be definitely following your progress


 Exactly the same, damaged my tendon at the start of the year after using them for around 6 months, no issues beforehand.


----------



## Mingster

Quackerz said:


> Good to see it's back on track.
> 
> It's interesting as I have noticed that I will (occasionally) get a slight click in my knee which never happened before raised shoes either. I do not have this problem with a completely vertical front squat on the other hand whilst using them, must be something to do with the way the weight is dispersed as you say. Have never really thought about it TBH.
> 
> The benefit I find from them is depth more than anything, but now I am squatting slightly more to parallel again I can also feel it in my knee the past two sessions. I might also try to switch back for a session and see how I feel and if it fixes the issue.


 I have no issue with depth so don't see the need for me to use the shoes. I'm not going to use them without good cause.


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> I have no issue with depth so don't see the need for me to use the shoes. I'm not going to use them without good cause.


 Me neighter, main reason I bought them was because everybody else was using them. In hindsight it seems a bit silly now.


----------



## Mingster

A bit more Bench today. Added another 2.5kg from my previous session.

I have started adding in a couple of sets of rear delt work twice a week, just to keep things in balance.


----------



## Mingster

A decent Squat session tonight. Worked up to 190kg, deep and comfortable. Hopefully, if things continue like this, I'll be back to my previous level in 3-4 weeks, and I can look to push on.

I've been eating very clean for the past week to the point where my chocolate cravings are starting to disappear. We're looking to book a holiday in September so will use this as an excuse to tighten things up a little


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> A decent Squat session tonight. Worked up to 190kg, deep and comfortable. Hopefully, if things continue like this, I'll be back to my previous level in 3-4 weeks, and I can look to push on.
> 
> I've been eating very clean for the past week to the point where my chocolate cravings are starting to disappear. We're looking to book a holiday in September so will use this as an excuse to tighten things up a little


 some people like clen, some swear by T3 but IMO a beach holiday is the best diet aid there is. :lol:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> some people like clen, some swear by T3 but IMO a beach holiday is the best diet aid there is. :lol:


 I'll not be taking anything. I'll just eat less. Or rather, I'll eat the same amount but use less calorie dense food


----------



## BestBefore1989

I just meant its so much easier to turn down the pie and chips and stick to turkey mince and broccoli for lunch when you know you have a week of sitting on a beach with your shirt off in the near future.

At least I know its true for me, my diet was so much easier to follow pre holiday than it has been post holiday


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I just meant its so much easier to turn down the pie and chips and stick to turkey mince and broccoli for lunch when you know you have a week of sitting on a beach with your shirt off in the near future.
> 
> At least I know its true for me, my diet was so much easier to follow pre holiday than it has been post holiday


 Three holidays a year is the way to go


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Three holidays a year is the way to go


 I wish !


----------



## Mingster

Getting back into the groove now.

Squatting went well this afternoon. Easy triples with 180kg, feeling nice and strong. Especially so since weight is down 4kg in the past month. Today's session was fuelled by last nights treat, a mixed kebab so huge I'll have to finish it tonight 

Hope you are having a good weekend guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good god. What kind of a kebab takes two sittings to finish?


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good god. What kind of a kebab takes two sittings to finish?


 Warrior kebab.....made by men......for men.....groarrrrrrrgggghhhhhhh......hehe...


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good god. What kind of a kebab takes two sittings to finish?


 Ah, the missus and I get a special mixed kebab that takes us both two sessions to finish. The meat alone fills a 12 inch pizza box to the brim.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Ah, the missus and I get a special mixed kebab that takes us both two sessions to finish. The meat alone fills a 12 inch pizza box to the brim.


 Ha ha! Amazing.


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ha ha! Amazing.


 I'll take a photo next time we have one.


----------



## Mingster

Just a quick note to say I'm still here lol, still training, and still dieting for a, as yet, unbooked holiday.

I'm squatting triples at 185 atm and gradually building back up. My bench is suffering a little as my physio has been away for a couple of weeks but my treatment should resume next week. I'm going to add in a few extra exercises for the next 8 weeks or so leading up to our holidays for cosmetic purposes only 

Here's to a great weekend to one and all.


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend to you and your missis too!  X


----------



## Mingster

Bit of Squatting today. Didn't feel particularly strong but worked up to a good single with 200. I'm not sure why but I just don't feel as good lifting as I have done previously. I may have to pop down to the powerlifting club and lift with some competition equipment - it always feels lighter somehow lol. Still, I'm doing ok considering I'm eating far less than usual, and am around 5 kilos down on my starting weight.


----------



## Mingster

Still training away but nothing of note to log here. Holiday mode means a switch to higher rep work - did a few sets of 6 with the Squat today lol. A few sets of flyes and rear and side delt work alongside the usual lifts on other days, and keep meaning to start on the rowing machine but the heat is putting me off atm - any excuse.

Diets pretty tight, but still have some ways to go.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying robust health :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> switch to higher rep work - did a few sets of 6


 :lol: going for the burn, pumping out 6 reps out at a time :lol:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: going for the burn, pumping out 6 reps out at a time :lol:


 It's excruciating :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> It's excruciating :whistling:


 What deadlift stance do you take out of curiosity?

Always like reading your journal BTW. Keep it up. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Quackerz said:


> What deadlift stance do you take out of curiosity?
> 
> Always like reading your journal BTW. Keep it up. :thumbup1:


 I've stopped deadlifting completely for the minute but, normally, I'll use a conventional stance.


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> I've stopped deadlifting completely for the minute but, normally, I'll use a conventional stance.


 I like this. Not that you can't deadlift though..... That's a bit s**t.


----------



## Mingster

Quackerz said:


> I like this. Not that you can't deadlift though..... That's a bit s**t.


 I've never fully recovered from two slipped discs back in 2007.

Still plodding along nicely. Had a good squatting session yesterday; my strength is pretty much back to where it was three months ago, but at a lower bodyweight. I'm still hoping to bump this lift up a bit before my holiday.

I've also started back at the regular gym. It's simply more convenient now that I'm doing an all round routine. I'm splitting sessions into a rough Push/Pull mix with a squat day too. It was Push today and I did work for all three deltoid heads, some flye movements for chest, and a bit of triceps to finish. All good, and my body seems to be responding well to the change.


----------



## swole troll

Mingster said:


> I've never fully recovered from two slipped discs back in 2007.
> 
> Still plodding along nicely. Had a good squatting session yesterday; my strength is pretty much back to where it was three months ago, but at a lower bodyweight. I'm still hoping to bump this lift up a bit before my holiday.
> 
> I've also started back at the regular gym. It's simply more convenient now that I'm doing an all round routine. I'm splitting sessions into a rough Push/Pull mix with a squat day too. It was Push today and I did work for all three deltoid heads, some flye movements for chest, and a bit of triceps to finish. All good, and my body seems to be responding well to the change.


 have you ever tried pulling sumo to alleviate the low back strain? shifting the load more onto the glutes and hams with a more upright back usually works wonders for those with low back pain

i knew of someone whod damaged their low back long jumping and always experienced pain when conventional pulling thereafter but after giving up deads completely went back and pulled sumo and has since surpassed their old max with zero pain and switching back to conventional starts it all off again

might work for you if its something youre interested in

although you can get near enough all the same benefits from low bar squatting imo


----------



## Mingster

swole troll said:


> have you ever tried pulling sumo to alleviate the low back strain? shifting the load more onto the glutes and hams with a more upright back usually works wonders for those with low back pain
> 
> i knew of someone whod damaged their low back long jumping and always experienced pain when conventional pulling thereafter but after giving up deads completely went back and pulled sumo and has since surpassed their old max with zero pain and switching back to conventional starts it all off again
> 
> might work for you if its something youre interested in
> 
> although you can get near enough all the same benefits from low bar squatting imo


 I've tried sumo and I get the same problems.

It took me a few years before I could squat again, and even then I struggled with an empty bar. I've gradually built my squat back up. I've managed 260kg since turning 50, but I haven't been able to replicate this with my deadlift.

I do core work daily to maintain my current lifting, but I'm pretty much resigned to the fact that I'll never have a competitive deadlift.


----------



## swole troll

thats crazy that you can still pile all that on your back but not deadlift 
guess just the mechanics of the movement and where it places the torque on your back

do you plan to compete again?


----------



## Mingster

swole troll said:


> thats crazy that you can still pile all that on your back but not deadlift
> guess just the mechanics of the movement and where it places the torque on your back
> 
> do you plan to compete again?


 Well I should just be able to squat up a dead if you follow my meaning. I'll be working on this after my holiday.

The plan is to compete, although I intended to have done so by now. Something keeps cropping up to prevent me for one reason or another. I'm confident I can break the regional record for the squat in my category so, at the minute, the plan is to squat, bench, and just do a token deadlift to break the record but not worry too much about the total.


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> I've never fully recovered from two slipped discs back in 2007.
> 
> Still plodding along nicely. Had a good squatting session yesterday; my strength is pretty much back to where it was three months ago, but at a lower bodyweight. I'm still hoping to bump this lift up a bit before my holiday.
> 
> I've also started back at the regular gym. It's simply more convenient now that I'm doing an all round routine. I'm splitting sessions into a rough Push/Pull mix with a squat day too. It was Push today and I did work for all three deltoid heads, some flye movements for chest, and a bit of triceps to finish. All good, and my body seems to be responding well to the change.


 Good to hear it's going nicely with the squat though. Hope you get the record. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

First post in nearly a month but I hope to get back to normal shortly.

I've had a few health issues. Some of you will know that I've had a few bits and pieces to deal with for some time now, and I've had a bit of a bad patch recently. Things are looking up, however, and, fingers crossed, I'm on the mend. Training has taken something of a back seat, but I hope to get back to a set routine shortly. I have my summer holiday in two weeks time so shall just be pottering about gym-wise for the next fortnight, then getting back into the swing of things when we get home.

Hope everyone is well and the world is being kind to you :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> First post in nearly a month but I hope to get back to normal shortly.
> 
> I've had a few health issues. Some of you will know that I've had a few bits and pieces to deal with for some time now, and I've had a bit of a bad patch recently. Things are looking up, however, and, fingers crossed, I'm on the mend. Training has taken something of a back seat, but I hope to get back to a set routine shortly. I have my summer holiday in two weeks time so shall just be pottering about gym-wise for the next fortnight, then getting back into the swing of things when we get home.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and the world is being kind to you :thumbup1:


 Mate, sorry to hear things have been rough, and I'm glad to hear things are looking up.

Stick to mobility work and body weight exercises for a fortnight ( its so easy to over do it when your coming back from a lay off) and then enjoy a fantastic holiday.

You forget how important your health is, when you have it you take it for granted.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Take care mate. And enjoy your holiday.


----------



## 25434

Ello, ello, ello....  . How lovely to have you back but sorry to hear you've been poorly Ming. Pottering about and a gentle run up is a good thing....and having a holiday even better...wahayeeeeee.

have anugg...((((((((((())))))))))))). :thumb . I think that's anugg anyhow. X


----------



## Greshie

Good to see you back :thumb and good to hear you are on the mend! And pottering about sounds the right thing to do at our age !


----------



## 25434

Yes, Gershwin is right. There is nothing like a good potty at our age.....  ... I mean potter, potter! For gawwwwds sake... :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## Mingster

Well I'm off on my holidays on Wednesday. I've managed to train most days since been given the go-ahead, and, generally speaking, things have gone well. I've been alternating Lower and Upper days: squatting on Lower, and doing a variety of largely machine-based work on upper. I haven't pushed myself, but have comfortably reached 5x160kg with my squat to a well below parallel depth. The Upper work is more difficult to qualify but feels like it's also progressing nicely.

I'm unsure how to proceed weights-wise once I get back. My shoulder injury is far from fixed, and my issues with the deadlift continue. I'll definitely continue squatting in a powerlifting manner, but I'll have to give some thought into how I want to move on with my upper body work.


----------



## swole troll

Mingster said:


> Well I'm off on my holidays on Wednesday. I've managed to train most days since been given the go-ahead, and, generally speaking, things have gone well. I've been alternating Lower and Upper days: squatting on Lower, and doing a variety of largely machine-based work on upper. I haven't pushed myself, but have comfortably reached 5x160kg with my squat to a well below parallel depth. The Upper work is more difficult to qualify but feels like it's also progressing nicely.
> 
> I'm unsure how to proceed weights-wise once I get back. My shoulder injury is far from fixed, and my issues with the deadlift continue. I'll definitely continue squatting in a powerlifting manner, but I'll have to give some thought into how I want to move on with my upper body work.


 i take it youve tried all the neutral / hammer grip stuff?

i had a some serious rotator cuff tendinitis in 2013 that stopped me from doing any kind of pressing at all and even some back exercises aggravated it

after 3 months of purely arm iso work (which i hated) the first kind of lift i could comfortably perform was neutral grip dumbbell bench on a decline, both the grip and angle takes a lot of strain off the shoulders, i spent a good 6-8 weeks performing this only until i could start on close grip decline, close grip flat and then finally competition grip flat along with all my overhead and incline stuff.

ive missed a few pages of your log so im not sure how serious your shoulder issue is but you may be able to work around it... (assuming you havnt already tried the above)


----------



## Mingster

swole troll said:


> i take it youve tried all the neutral / hammer grip stuff?
> 
> i had a some serious rotator cuff tendinitis in 2013 that stopped me from doing any kind of pressing at all and even some back exercises aggravated it
> 
> after 3 months of purely arm iso work (which i hated) the first kind of lift i could comfortably perform was neutral grip dumbbell bench on a decline, both the grip and angle takes a lot of strain off the shoulders, i spent a good 6-8 weeks performing this only until i could start on close grip decline, close grip flat and then finally competition grip flat along with all my overhead and incline stuff.
> 
> ive missed a few pages of your log so im not sure how serious your shoulder issue is but you may be able to work around it... (assuming you havnt already tried the above)


 I say shoulder injury but it is a bicep tendon issue in actual fact. I've been receiving physio/deep tissue work on it for some time, although this has lapsed of late. It's taking some sorting as I've been training with the issue for over a year before seeking help. I'll get there eventually, but I intend to lay off benching until it's sorted. I can still bench but it's too painful to give the lift the attention it deserves.

Then there's the ongoing issues with my deadlift....


----------



## swole troll

Mingster said:


> I say shoulder injury but it is a bicep tendon issue in actual fact. I've been receiving physio/deep tissue work on it for some time, although this has lapsed of late. It's taking some sorting as I've been training with the issue for over a year before seeking help. I'll get there eventually, but I intend to lay off benching until it's sorted. I can still bench but it's too painful to give the lift the attention it deserves.
> 
> Then there's the ongoing issues with my deadlift....


 It's always something isn't it

I'm the same, something heals up and then something else starts hurting

Hope your bicep gets sorted soon mate, sounds a real bad one if it's effecting pressing and what with it being your bicep I'm assuming most pulling movements are out the window also


----------



## Mingster

swole troll said:


> It's always something isn't it
> 
> I'm the same, something heals up and then something else starts hurting
> 
> Hope your bicep gets sorted soon mate, sounds a real bad one if it's effecting pressing and what with it being your bicep I'm assuming most pulling movements are out the window also


 I don't understand the technical aspect of it but I've been told my bicep tendon pops out of the groove where it attaches to my shoulder - the pain is to the front of my shoulder area. There is another tendon that is supposed to hold the bicep tendon in the groove but this has been stretched and no longer does it's job. The deep tissue massage is intended to 'shorten' this tendon so it will go back to holding the bicep tendon in place. The tissue massage is very painful but is effective for a period of time. With time this effective period should increase until all is well. In theory


----------



## Enjoy1

?

Hey my wee monkey . Just doing sweep through on here thought id check up on ya.

Good to see you, hope your injury gets better soon, it's always something innit.

Take it easy

x


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> ?
> 
> Hey my wee monkey . Just doing sweep through on here thought id check up on ya.
> 
> Good to see you, hope your injury gets better soon, it's always something innit.
> 
> Take it easy
> 
> x


 Evening princess. Good to hear from you. Hope things are all well in your world. Take good care of yourself x


----------



## Mingster

Right then. Just got home in the early hours from my holiday. Seven lovely days spent doing nothing but eating, drinking, and lying in the sun at Kardamena Beach, Kos. Lovely.

Had plenty of time to spend thinking so will be starting my new training programme and diet on Monday. My training will still be hampered by my shoulder injury as I do not intend to bench until it's cleared up but, apart from that, it will be all systems go. I'll flesh out my intentions a little as I go on.

Hope you are all well and are enjoying robust health :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Right then. Just got home in the early hours from my holiday. Seven lovely days spent doing nothing but eating, drinking, and lying in the sun at Kardamena Beach, Kos. Lovely.
> 
> Had plenty of time to spend thinking so will be starting my new training programme and diet on Monday. My training will still be hampered by my shoulder injury as I do not intend to bench until it's cleared up but, apart from that, it will be all systems go. I'll flesh out my intentions a little as I go on.
> 
> Hope you are all well and are enjoying robust health :thumbup1:


 Pleased you had a good break, you've sounded a bit stressed of late I think. That's the nice thing about holidays ... time to think.. and to switch off .


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Right then. Just got home in the early hours from my holiday. Seven lovely days spent doing nothing but eating, drinking, and lying in the sun at Kardamena Beach, Kos. Lovely.
> 
> Had plenty of time to spend thinking so will be starting my new training programme and diet on Monday. My training will still be hampered by my shoulder injury as I do not intend to bench until it's cleared up but, apart from that, it will be all systems go. I'll flesh out my intentions a little as I go on.
> 
> Hope you are all well and are enjoying robust health :thumbup1:


 Glad to see you had a good time mate


----------



## Mingster

A mention is called for for The SM who is competing here next weekend. Another fantastic achievement for someone who has only been powerlifting a little over a year.


----------



## Greshie

Good Luck SM :thumb


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Good Luck SM :thumb


 x2!


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym with a very basic Lower session.

Squats. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x5 @120kg. 2x5 @140kg.

And that was job done. I'm basically starting from scratch here so there will be no great weights lifted as yet. I'm focusing on form and technique and squatting way below parallel at this stage, building the foundation for, hopefully, greater lifts to come.

Diet is low carb with most of my calories split between protein and fats. The big change for me is the fact that I am eliminating milk. I've always drank lots of milk; four pints daily in fact. Now I'm having a small splash of milk only in two daily cups of tea. I'm eating lots of salads and vegetables and am going through a bag of spinach every three days. Protein comes from the usual fish, chicken, beef, eggs, cheese, and, for my first meal of the day, a fruit smoothie with added whey.

I'll post a sample days diet when I've been going for a week or so.


----------



## Mingster

And an Upper session.

Reverse Pec Deck 5x10.

Side lateral Raises 5x10.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Flat Flyes 3x15.

Straight Arm Pushdowns 5x10.

Incline DB Curls 5x10.

Tricep Pushdowns 5x10.

Lightish weights, good form, short rests between sets. Just getting my body ready for the tests that lie ahead. I'm hoping to resume the treatment on my shoulder next week and, until that treatment is concluded, most of my Upper sessions will be similar to this, making sure I do not stress my bicep tendon.


----------



## Mingster

Quick embarrassing correction...

Laura was actually forth in the Women's British Classic last weekend. She is competing at the Arnolds this weekend. Got a bit carried away with myself there lol. I wouldn't care but I watched it on a live stream. Nevertheless forth place nationally is still a fantastic achievement, especially since she was squatting with a nasty knee injury.

Fingers crossed for the Arnold


----------



## Mingster

Tonights Lower session.

2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x5 @120kg. 1x5 @140kg. 1x5 @145kg.

I found this session to be surprisingly hard work until I realised my entire daily food consumption had consisted of a 4 egg cheese, spinach and tuna omelette, and a packet of peanuts. I'd been quite busy away from home and hadn't wanted to grab just anything whilst I was out. I should really know better to be so poorly prepared, but these things happen.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Tonights Lower session.
> 
> 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x5 @120kg. *1x5 @1140kg.* 1x5 @145kg.
> 
> *I found this session to be surprisingly hard work* until I realised my entire daily food consumption had consisted of a 4 egg cheese, spinach and tuna omelette, and a packet of peanuts. I'd been quite busy away from home and hadn't wanted to grab just anything whilst I was out. I should really know better to be so poorly prepared, but these things happen.


 :lol:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:


 Duly corrected. Must get a new keyboard


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Duly corrected. Must get a new keyboard


 on its own it was just a typo, but to then go on to say you found it hard tickled me


----------



## Mingster

Today's Upper session was an exact repeat of previous Upper Session.

Reverse Peck Deck, Side Laterals, Pec Deck, Lat Pushdowns, Incline DB Curls and Tricep Pushdowns all for 5 sets of 10, and Flat Flyes for 3 sets of 15. I'll repeat an exercise or a rep range until I'm happy I'm comfortable with it, then add in progression. I find the weights used fairly insignificant with this type of training - at complete odds with my powerlifting approach - and focus fully on the feel and the execution of the movements.

The Flyes, for example, were done using the 15kg bells, although I'll be upping this next session. The Side Laterals were done with 7.5kg bells: I do these my own way with continuous tension, only utilising the top third of the movement to totally eliminate momentum.

I've relaxed my diet slightly this weekend - my favourite food, pizza, last night lol. I'm allowing a bit of flexibility on weekends, but generally still stick to the plan. Whilst I'm going for more of a recomp than pure weight loss, I've actually lost 1.5lbs on this the first week of my diet.


----------



## Mingster

The house improvements continue at a rapid rate.

Following the new look kitchen and the partial loft conversion, we've had a new boiler fitted, French doors have replaced the large widow to the rear of the house and I've begun to expose the original fireplace in the dining room. I've removed about half a ton of bricks which surrounded the old back boiler and the fire surround and marble hearth that houses the old gas fire. The resultant exposed space measures 4' wide by 4' 4" high - about the size of Pscarb :whistling: - and I plan to eventually add a woodburner here.

On Thursday we're also having a new front door and new front windows fitted so things are pretty hectic atm. The missus is project managing, and I'm supplying labour and a few skills to boot. Busy times.


----------



## Greshie

I miss the woodburner I had down south... made a bit of a mess but was lovely on a chilly evening !

No real opportunity to have one installed now without a great deal of disruption


----------



## Mingster

Another Lower Session, and another small progression.

Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x5 @120kg. 1x5 @140kg. 1x5 @150kg.

Diet still going strong. People have been tempting me with cake, and even a pie, but I have been strong lol. Felt much stronger this time round as my body is starting to get used to the changes in food and training, and feeling stronger is always a good feeling.


----------



## Mingster

And a second consecutive Lower Session with the same progression.

Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x5 @120kg. 1x5 @140kg. 1x5 @155kg.

Still smooth and well past parallel. Will be having an Upper session tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Oh, and the SM finished 4th at the Arnold over 84kg Womens Bench Press. She's on a run of fourth places at major events. That's the World, the British, and the Arnold over the past few months. Time to move into the top 3


----------



## Mingster

A visit to the driving range to hit 50 golf balls followed by an Upper Session today.

All the usual stuff: Reverse Pec Deck, Side Laterals, Pec Deck, Lat Pushdowns, Incline DB Curls, Tricep Pushdowns for 5x10, Flat Flyes 3x15: and I added Close Grip Pulldowns today for 3 sets of 15. Upped the weight for everything except the Laterals, and everything felt fine.

Diet is progressing well. I've now lost almost 2 kilos in 2 weeks and 9 kilos in total if you take my pre-holiday diet into account.

Although I vary things to a limited extent, a typical daily intake would be something like this...

Fruit smoothie with 25g of whey.

2 crispbreads, 50g Gouda, 50g ham, spinach, 2 slices of pineapple.

250g beef, 150g potato, large quantity of vegetables.

4 boiled eggs, 150g prawns, salad.

Stuffed Portobello mushroom(cheese/spring onion/mixed peppers) 200g salmon, spinach, salad.

2 crispbreads, 250g of cottage cheese with 2 slices of pineapple.

In addition, I'll drink 2 cups of tea, limitless water with lemon, 1 can sugar free pop, and an additional 25g whey, and eat 2-3 pieces of fruit - orange, pear, apple.

No idea what that adds up to but it's working just fine


----------



## Mingster

Another Lower Session today.

Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x5 @120kg. 1x5 @140kg. 1x5 @160kg.

Maintaining the regular progression. Today I reached the level I was at pre holiday and post illness.

No weekend cheat takeaway's this weekend, although I squeezed in fajitas yesterday, and a nice Sunday roast today.


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> Another Lower Session today.
> 
> Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x5 @120kg. 1x5 @140kg. 1x5 @160kg.
> 
> Maintaining the regular progression. Today I reached the level I was at pre holiday and post illness.
> 
> No weekend cheat takeaway's this weekend, although I squeezed in fajitas yesterday, and a nice Sunday roast today.


 Good to see it's picking up again. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Upper today. A repeat of my previous upper session, but completed in 10 minutes less time. The fact that I upped the weight with Flyes and Pulldowns and dropped the reps to 12 instead of 15, I suspect, was negligible.

Another 1 lb lost over the past 3 days, and the diet is running smoothly. Can't say that I'm craving anything in particular. Lots of tasty food selections and a bit of variety does the job. The crispbreads, cheese, ham, spinach, and pineapple I have each mid-morning is frankly delicious lol. If I get hungry I have a handful of nuts and that's about it really. Nice and steady.


----------



## Mingster

Another progressive Lower Session this evening.

Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x5 @120kg. 1x5 @140kg. 1x5 @160kg. 1x5 @165kg.

Starting to get a little tougher now, especially in a calorie deficit. The weight goes up as the weight comes off: not often a recipe for success, but we'll see how far we can go with it. I'm not certain how long I'll continue this cut, maybe for another month, and then I'll increase calories a little over the winter months. I'm well below the limit of my weight category atm but have no realistic hope of making the next category down, so have plenty of room to grow into my lifts so to speak.

I seem to have done a lot of sessions lately but am planning on another Upper session tomorrow before taking at least one day off, and maybe more.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Interesting. I was wondering what you would do and you added an extra set.

I would have gone 2 X 60, 85, 110, 135, 160, 165 Then next week up the last set to 170. Just as intense as yours but less volume so possibly less fatigue on the last set.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Interesting. I was wondering what you would do and you added an extra set.
> 
> I would have gone 2 X 60, 85, 110, 135, 160, 165 Then next week up the last set to 170. Just as intense as yours but less volume so possibly less fatigue on the last set.


 This is how I've done it for a little while now.

I go up in 20kg increments at 5kg a time if you follow. It makes the session following a 20kg increment quite tough as you're essentially doubling up on your top set, but I find I respond well to this. At this stage I'm building the base. When I drop down to doubles and triples I'll have bigger increments to reduce the volume.


----------



## Mingster

And as has become the norm, an Upper session following hitting a few golf balls at the range.

I could still feel Sunday's Upper workout so scaled back the session slightly. Maintained the weight on some exercises, increased it slightly on others, and did 4x10 of the following exercises, in this order...

Reverse Pec Deck. Pec Deck. Lat Pushdowns. Side Lateral Raises. Flat Flyes. Lat Pulldowns. Incline DB Curl. Tricep Pushdowns.

All went well. It's rewarding to do 10 reps of an exercise with ease when, a mere 2 or 3 sessions previously, that same set was a struggle.

I have a heavy work schedule coming up now so I may well have a few more rest days over the next week or so. I'll definitely not be training tomorrow and after that we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Mingster

So, my third Lower Session of the week, and it followed the familiar pattern that I prefer.

Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x5 @120kg. 1x5 @140kg. 1x5 @160kg. 1x5 @170kg.

Felt quite strong today, despite it being my third squat session in 6 days. I powered through the top set with exaggerated depth and plenty spare in the tank. With this sort of frequency I suspect that I'll soon have to reduce the increments to 2.5kg. Either that, of drop the reps slightly. I'll see how I feel over the next few days.


----------



## Mingster

Upper today, and I continued to confound lifting science - lol - by increasing most of the weights whilst dropping body weight.

Did all the usual stuff for 5 sets of 10 reps and the usual Flyes and Pulldowns for 3 sets of 10. Felt quite aggressive tonight in a deserted gym and, despite feeling light and hungry, managed to translate that aggression into wight progressions on almost all exercises. Those that I couldn't increase I managed to maintain previous levels.

At the weigh in it turns out that I've lost almost 3 lbs this week, which means that in the three weeks since my holiday I've dropped just shy of 7 lbs.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Upper today, and I continued to confound lifting science - lol - by *increasing most of the weights whilst dropping body weight.*
> 
> Did all the usual stuff for 5 sets of 10 reps and the usual Flyes and Pulldowns for 3 sets of 10. Felt quite aggressive tonight in a deserted gym and, despite feeling light and hungry, managed to translate that aggression into wight progressions on almost all exercises. Those that I couldn't increase I managed to maintain previous levels.
> 
> At the weigh in it turns out that I've lost almost 3 lbs this week, which means that in the three weeks since my holiday I've dropped just shy of 7 lbs.


 If only I could replicate those results for a month or six,.......


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> If only I could replicate those results for a month or six,.......


 I'll keep them going as long as I possibly can.


----------



## Mingster

A Lower Session tonight.

Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x5 @120kg. 1x5 @140kg. 1x5 @160kg. 1x5 @175kg.

And so the progression continues. Tonights effort was fairly tough, although my preparation was poor and I've had very little to eat today.

Just for the record all squats are raw, no wraps but using my belt from 120kg onwards.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Upper today, and I continued to confound lifting science - lol - by increasing most of the weights whilst dropping body weight.
> 
> Did all the usual stuff for 5 sets of 10 reps and the usual Flyes and Pulldowns for 3 sets of 10. Felt quite aggressive tonight in a deserted gym and, despite feeling light and hungry, managed to translate that aggression into wight progressions on almost all exercises. Those that I couldn't increase I managed to maintain previous levels.
> 
> At the weigh in it turns out that I've lost almost 3 lbs this week, which means that in the three weeks since my holiday I've dropped just shy of 7 lbs.


 Have you changed your diet mate?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Have you changed your diet mate?


 Yes mate. A typical days eating is listed at the top of the page.

I lost around 15 lbs before my holiday and have lost another 7 lbs since. I don't have a weight target, just using the mirror, but I'll probably carry on for another 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Mingster

An Upper Session tonight after work.

All the usual exercises but with a twist in the form of supersets. All exercises for 4 sets of 10.

Reverse Pec Deck/Pec Deck.

Lat Pushdowns/Side Laterals.

Flat DB Flyes/Lat Pulldowns(Close Grip).

Incline DB Curls/V-Bar Tricep Pushdowns.

I've pretty much worked solidly since my holiday, but now have 3 days off over the weekend which I'm looking forward to. Will probably be busy with home improvements, but it's not work and that has to be a good thing 

Wishing you all a great weekend.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. A typical days eating is listed at the top of the page.
> 
> I lost around 15 lbs before my holiday and have lost another 7 lbs since. I don't have a weight target, just using the mirror, but I'll probably carry on for another 3-4 weeks.


 Good work! It's obviously working well.


----------



## Mingster

A Lower Session tonight.

Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x5 @120kg. 1x5 @140kg. 1x5 @160kg. 1x5 @180kg.

Managed to hit the session progression once again, but I feel it's time to switch things around a bit as the foundations have now been laid. I have a good idea how my next Lower session will be structured, but I'll have a couple of days to think things through before I finally decide on a plan.

A day off training tomorrow, then back into the gym for an Upper session on Sunday.


----------



## 25434

Hi Ming, just in to catch up on "my boys" ?.......brilliant news about the sm, what a fab lady.....and your training is looking good too. Hope you work out your plan, will look forward to seeing what you decide. Have a great weekend, take care. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hi Ming, just in to catch up on "my boys" ?.......brilliant news about the sm, what a fab lady.....and your training is looking good too. Hope you work out your plan, will look forward to seeing what you decide. Have a great weekend, take care. X


 You take care too hon. Missed you x.


----------



## Mingster

An Upper Session this afternoon.

And a nice little session it was too. All the usual exercises for 5 sets of 10 at pretty much the same weight and tempo of my previous session; but all felt comfortable, and I think there may well be several weight increases next time out.

The diet is still going well, although I think I may have reached the limits of my weight loss with the present regime - I'll weigh myself either tomorrow or Tuesday. I'll have to consider dropping calories, adding cardio, or increasing workout volume on my Lower sessions. Or maybe adding a fat burner. Hmmm.


----------



## Mingster

Circumstances conspired to make a second consecutive Upper Session a necessity today.

I dropped down to 4 sets of 10 on everything, and this enabled me to increase weights on a fair few lifts. The workout was the usual and * marks the lifts with a weight increase...

Reverse Pec Deck*, Pec Deck*, Lat Pushdowns*, Side Laterals, Flat Flyes, Close Grip Pulldowns*, Incline DB Curls, Tricep Pushdowns*.

As expected my weight has remained the same as last week. This isn't an issue as i'm going off the mirror not the scales, so I'll give it another week before changing things up a little after that.

I have a day off tomorrow. I have a massive list of jobs on the house to get on with, but I'll try to squeeze a Lower session in somewhere.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Circumstances conspired to make a second consecutive Upper Session a necessity today.
> 
> I dropped down to 4 sets of 10 on everything, and this enabled me to increase weights on a fair few lifts. The workout was the usual and * marks the lifts with a weight increase...
> 
> Reverse Pec Deck*, Pec Deck*, Lat Pushdowns*, Side Laterals, Flat Flyes, Close Grip Pulldowns*, Incline DB Curls, Tricep Pushdowns*.
> 
> As expected my weight has remained the same as last week. This isn't an issue as i'm going off the mirror not the scales, so I'll give it another week before changing things up a little after that.
> 
> I have a day off tomorrow. I have a massive list of jobs on the house to get on with, but I'll try to squeeze a Lower session in somewhere.


 and if it stays the same two weeks in a row, which way will you go? cardio or calorie restriction?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> and if it stays the same two weeks in a row, which way will you go? cardio or calorie restriction?


 Fat burner lol.

Not cardio, as the house is upside down and there's nowhere to set up my rowing machine at present. I'm not prepared to spend extra time in the gym doing cardio.

A calorie reduction is a possibility although, at this moment in time, I'm unsure of where I can cut tbh. I don't want to cut protein any further, and the rest of my diet consists largely of fruit and vegetables.


----------



## Mingster

A Lower Session tonight.

Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @ 80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x3 @120kg. 1x3 @140kg. 3x5 @160kg.

So a little tweak to the Squatting. Time to consolidate and to take one step back to make two steps forward. A little more volume with the working sets. The first set felt unusually heavy, but sets two and three flew up easily. I'll be going for 3x4 at 170 at the next Lower session.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> A Lower Session tonight.
> 
> Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @ 80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x3 @120kg. 1x3 @140kg. 3x5 @160kg.
> 
> So a little tweak to the Squatting. Time to consolidate and to take one step back to make two steps forward. A little more volume with the working sets. The first set felt unusually heavy, but sets two and three flew up easily. I'll be going for 3x4 at 170 at the next Lower session.


 Nice. A very similar structure to the squat work that I'm currently running. :thumb


----------



## Mingster

An Upper Session after work tonight.

All the usual stuff, save for swapping Tricep Pushdowns for Dips, at the same weights as the previous session but taking 8 minutes less. I really pushed myself hard tonight, cutting rest periods to almost nothing which, for a change up, was quite enjoyable. I'm not a fan of mixing exercises up very often, but do like to change sets, reps, and tempo on a regular basis.

I'll be squatting again after work this weekend, but I'm unsure at this point whether this will be tomorrow or Sunday.

Have a great weekend guys :beer:


----------



## Mingster

A Lower Session after work tonight.

Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x3 @120kg. 1x3 @140kg. 1x2 @160kg. 3x4 @170kg.

A positive session tonight. All work sets were well below parallel and comfortable. Next session I'll be going for 3 triples at 180.

I know this thread could do with some video's. I have a new phone which my computer steadfastly refuses to recognise. I'll be sitting down to rectify this later in the week when I have a day off work. Hopefully I'll have video's by next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mingster

Managed to fit in an Upper Session after work tonight.

Did all the usual exercises for 5 sets of 10 reps save for Flat Flyes and Close Grip Pulldowns which were for 3 sets of 10 reps each. All exercises were progressed: either for an additional set at the top weight, or by increasing the weight so all good.

Weighed in at the end of the fifth week since my holiday and the weight loss has resumed. Down 0.7kg on last weeks weight, and a grand total of 12kg down since the beginning of July - a period which includes my illness. No need to introduce cardio, hail the Allfather :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

well done mate. LOL you sound truly happy to have avoided cardio for another week :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

A Lower Session tonight.

Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x3 @120kg. 1x3 @140kg. 1x2 @160kg. 3x3 @180kg.

Target hit, despite a slight niggle in my lower back before the workout. Sometimes it's difficult to demolish a wall, shower, get changed, then do a workout. I'm getting old lol.

I'm not sure when my next session will be. We'll have to see when work and normal daily obligations allow.


----------



## Mingster

An Upper Session tonight.

Reverse Pec Deck 5x10*.

Pec Deck 5x10*.

Lat Pushdowns 5x10*.

Side Laterals 5x10.

Flat Flyes 3x10.

Close Grip Pulldowns 3x10.

Incline DB Curls 5x10*.

Tricep Pushdowns 5x10.

* indicates an increase in weight.

A cracking session tonight during which I pushed myself to the limit. So much so, in fact, I had to pull the car over on the way home to focus very hard on not being sick.

Tonight is a cheat night on the diet, the first in a good long while. If I can get this bloody phone working I'll post a pic later.

Have a great weekend guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

A cracking little Lower Session in the home gym.

Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x3 @120kg. 1x3 @140kg. 1x2 @160kg. 1x1 @180kg. 3x2 @190kg.

Worked up to three doubles at 190 and, although I felt it a little in my lower back on unracking the first set, the lifting part was relatively easy. There was no pain on unrack with the second and third sets so I'll be doing a wee bit of intensive physio tonight and hope all feels well in the morning.

I have some awkward shifts at work over the next couple of weeks, so I'll have to fit sessions in when I can. All being well I'll do an Upper session on Tuesday night.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> A cracking little Lower Session in the home gym.
> 
> Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x4 @120kg. 1x3 @140kg. 1x2 @160kg. 1x1 @180kg. 3x2 @190kg.
> 
> Worked up to three doubles at 190 and, although I felt it a little in my lower back on unracking the first set, the lifting part was relatively easy. There was no pain on unrack with the second and third sets so I'll be doing a wee bit of intensive physio tonight and hope all feels well in the morning.
> 
> I have some awkward shifts at work over the next couple of weeks, so I'll have to fit sessions in when I can. All being well I'll do an Upper session on Tuesday night.


 Nice :thumbup1: How come the 10kg increase in weight, rather than your normal 5kg increase?

was that planned or was it just that you where feeling strong?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice :thumbup1: How come the 10kg increase in weight, rather than your normal 5kg increase?
> 
> was that planned or was it just that you where feeling strong?


 No, mate. I'm on a slightly different protocol atm. Working from a 200kg 1RM I do 3x5 at 80%, 3x4 at 85%, 3x3 at 90% and 3x2 at 95% in successive workouts. It's the top sets that count. I just work up in 20kg increments for warm-up.

I'll drop back to 3x5 at 162.5 or 165 next session and run through the progression again.


----------



## Mingster

Got finished early at work so an Upper session tonight.

All the usual exercises but, as I was still feeling the previous days session, I reduced the volume slightly and did 4 sets of 10 for everything. No increases tonight, just some plain consolidation. I struggled to truly focus tbh, but ground out a decent session nevertheless. I need a rest so will definitely give training a miss tomorrow.

Diet-wise I'd lost another pound prior to the weekend, but my house special kebab came at a cost, and my weight remains unchanged from last week. I must say I look a lot better, bigger and fuller, so all is not lost.


----------



## Mingster

Haven't posted much music of late so here's a little motivational number ahead of tonight's Squat session...


----------



## Mingster

A Lower Session tonight.

Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x3 @130kg 1x3 @140kg. 3x5 @162.5kg.

So, a return to the beginning of this phase of my training cycle , and a 2.5kg progression in the working sets. My prep wasn't the best tbh, as I've been to work, then spent 3 hours breaking the concrete roof of our air rad shelter - yes really - with a sledgehammer. Needless to say, I was tired, and food consumption had been inadequate to say the least. Add to this the fact that it was bloody freezing in the gym, and things did not bode well for a productive workout.

All worked out ok, although the small increment was a wise decision, and all targets were achieved. Form was good, and the weight didn't really pose a problem. It's really quite a confidence boost to manage sessions like this relatively comfortably, and I intend to celebrate now with a wee glass of JD with a splash of Amaretto, and a large plate of home made meatballs and pasta.


----------



## Mingster

A day off work today, but a busy day nonetheless. Spent the morning doing some home improvements as usual, followed by an hour at the golf course. This was followed by shopping and, finally, an Upper Session at the gym.

It soon became obvious that, due to a heavy work schedule, additional work on the house, and less than optimum nutrition, I hadn't fully recovered from Mondays Upper session. Rather that bang on through the full workout I did an abbreviated, intense version...

Reverse Pec Deck supersetted with Pec Deck 4x10.

Lat Pushdowns supersetted with Side Laterals 3x10.

Flat Flyes supersetted with Close Grip Pulldowns 2x15.

Incline DB Curl supersetted with Tricep Pushdowns 3x10.

A bit more work on the house now, then I'm going to put my feet up.


----------



## Greshie

I'm looking at the work required to decorate the loft... and feel worn out before I've even done very much of it!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I'm looking at the work required to decorate the loft... and feel worn out before I've even done very much of it!


 I've got quite a few jobs running simultaneously atm.

I'm knocking out a fireplace to expose the original brickwork with the intention of fitting a woodburner. I've opened up the hallway entrance to the dining room to make it open plan, and I've knocked out a wall around what was the understairs cupboard to make an alcove suitable for office space.

The main issue is that there is an air raid shelter built into the understairs cupboard with lots of brickwork and reinforced concrete and it's taking a bit of shifting lol.

Then there's the loft and the bathroom, and a wee bit finishing off to do in the kitchen.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I've got quite a few jobs running simultaneously atm.
> 
> I'm knocking out a fireplace to expose the original brickwork with the intention of fitting a woodburner. I've opened up the hallway entrance to the dining room to make it open plan, and I've knocked out a wall around what was the understairs cupboard to make an alcove suitable for office space.
> 
> The main issue is that there is an air raid shelter built into the understairs cupboard with lots of brickwork and reinforced concrete and it's taking a bit of shifting lol.
> 
> Then there's the loft and the bathroom, and a wee bit finishing off to do in the kitchen.


 Grief ! I take it you like doing DIY


----------



## Mingster

A Lower Session this afternoon.

Squats. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x3 @120kg. 1x3 @140kg 1x2 @160kg. 3x4 @172.5kg.

Had almost a perfect prep today's workout: A lie-in until 0830. A fruit protein smoothie for breakfast. A little light DIY. A giant second breakfast of bacon, sausage, mushroom, eggs, and tomatoes. A listen to some good music. And a snack of nuts, honey and dark chocolate. The result? A nigh perfect session. All reps deep and smooth, and the working sets as good as the warm-ups. Have to be content with that.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> A Lower Session this afternoon.
> 
> Squats. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x3 @120kg. 1x3 @140kg 1x2 @160kg. 3x4 @172.5kg.
> 
> Had almost a perfect prep today's workout: A lie-in until 0830. A fruit protein smoothie for breakfast. A little light DIY. A giant second breakfast of bacon, sausage, mushroom, eggs, and tomatoes. A listen to some good music. And a snack of nuts, honey and dark chocolate. The result? A nigh perfect session. All reps deep and smooth, and the working sets as good as the warm-ups. Have to be content with that.


 Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Greshie

I'm just wondering what @Mingster 's definition of 'light DIY' is ? :lol: :huh:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I'm just wondering what @Mingster 's definition of 'light DIY' is ? :lol: :huh:


 LOL. Actually quite light in this instance. Built the last kitchen unit, added the benchtop, various trims, and some minor electrical adjustments.


----------



## Mingster

An Upper Session after work tonight.

Back to the 5 sets of 10 for most exercises and weights remain constant in the main, although I did manage a couple of increases. I'm particularly pleased with any progression atm as my weight continues to drop. Another pound lost this week. I must be approaching a point where I will be unable to add weight to the bar, but I haven't reached it yet 

To help things along I've ordered an exercise/spin bike to stick in front of the tv, and I will be adding some cardio sessions once it has arrived.


----------



## Mingster

You may have noticed that there have been no updates since Monday. This is down to the fact that I've had a nasty little quad injury - not training related - which has left me virtually bedridden and loaded up on medication. It's starting to show signs of recovery now so, hopefully I'll be back in action in some capacity by early next week.

Bloody typical, but such is life, and the rest will do me good.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I was wondering. What did you do to yourself mate?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was wondering. What did you do to yourself mate?


 I landed heavily with my leg locked, which resulted in my doing something to my hip. The pain was horrific. I've had x-rays and will need an mri but rest and lots of meds seem to have done the trick. I've gone from an almost total inability to stand to a relatively fluid limp over the past two days.


----------



## swole troll

hopefully you'll be able to get back in squatting next week with no issues

as you say a week off usually stands to offer some good rather than regression, its just a shame that its usually injuries that forces us into a deload lol


----------



## Mingster

swole troll said:


> hopefully you'll be able to get back in squatting next week with no issues
> 
> as you say a week off usually stands to offer some good rather than regression, its just a shame that its usually injuries that forces us into a deload lol


 Yeah, we'll see. I'm not planning to deload, but I'll know better once I step back in the rack. I'm ahead of my competition atm so I'm not intending to deload until I need to lol.


----------



## Mingster

My exercise bike has arrived, although due to my current circumstances it remains in it's box.

I've also managed to acquire a pair of adjustable Dumbbells. They range from 2.5kg to 25kg so should cover the limited amount of exercises for which I need DB's. I've done a few sets of curls today and all seems fine.

I still can't download pics/vids from my phone, but I have managed to sort my camera out so I should be getting some pics/vids up shortly, depending on the Missus' availability to film me


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

subbed


----------



## Greshie

I've been using my exercise bike a lot (until the garage got totally unusable because of the loft work!) and in terms of cardio I think it has been very beneficial!


----------



## Mingster

Well I had been hoping to attempt a weights session today but a nasty twinge in my leg put paid to that. I've settled for buying materials for the upcoming home improvement projects. I have a week off work the week after next and need to crack on with things then.

Next week is a busy one, so I'm unsure how I will fit training - if any - at this point.

Tomorrow I have a gig to attend. Lacuna Coil at Newcastle Riverside, a show I'm really looking forward to.

Tuesday I have a Union related meeting in London. At Westminster in fact. Down, on the train, early morning, and back in the evening. A long day.

Thursday I have another Union appointment, and Wednesday, Friday and Saturday, work as normal. I'm tired just thinking about it.

Here's some Lacuna Coil to get me in the mood...


----------



## Mingster

A great gig last night in Newcastle.

I was unfamiliar with both support acts. Genus Ordinis Dei certainly made an impression. 30 minutes of unrelenting power. Great stuff 8/10.

Forever Still weren't my cup of tea. Quiet angsty passages interspersed with thunderous, aggressive passages just got a bit too much after the first couple of tunes 5/10.

Lacuna Coil were class. A great, energetic, passionate performance all round. The only disappointment to this watcher was Cristina sporting red hair. Sacrilege. Overall though, they were brilliant. A must see again asap act 9/10.


----------



## Mingster

Training wise things aren't so positive. Injury, work, and general life stuff preventing any return to the gym as yet.

Friday is the new provisional comeback day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Training wise things aren't so positive. Injury, work, and general life stuff preventing any return to the gym as yet.
> 
> Friday is the new provisional comeback day.


 discretion is the better part of valor my friend


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> discretion is the better part of valor my friend


 I've got no earlier option tbh. I have commitments for the next two days that simply leave no room for anything else.


----------



## Mingster

No weights, but for the second night running I've managed a brief session on my spin/exercise bike. Just 10 minutes per session, but at a decent pace and, more importantly, with no reaction from my gammy leg. I think I'll aim for a 10 minute blast most days and see how that works. I'm still in the process of setting the bike up to my most comfortable riding position but I'll sort that eventually. I hope lol.

I haven't weighed myself since early last week so it will be interesting to see what weight I am come Fridays gym session.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I've got no earlier option tbh. I have commitments for the next two days that simply leave no room for anything else.


 Damn life getting in the way!!


----------



## Mingster

So, back into the gym for the first time since my thigh/hip injury. A Lower Session.

Squats. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x3 @120kg. 1x3 @140kg. 1x2 @160kg. 1x3 @182.5kg.

Not sure whether to be satisfied with this or disappointed tbh. It's been almost two weeks since my last lower session where the working sets consisted of 3x4 @172.5. In the normal way of things my next session would have been up to 3x3 @182.5. Hitting my stride right off after an injury lay-off would have been a tad optimistic I admit, but I would have been happier being able to manage a little more.

Now I have the dilemma of whether to drop back and build again, - the sensible option - or to push on and try and get the required sets over the next couple of lower sessions, - the obstinate option.

Ah well, at least I think I've avoided aggravating the injury, although I'll wait to see how it feels in the morning before I give myself the all-clear.

Have a great week-end folks.


----------



## swole troll

i personally would aim to hit prescribed weights and reps but then again im sat here with two knees that feel like theyre on fire from that kind of mentality so on second thoughts id probably opt for the 'see how you feel in the morning' approach

what made you cut your 182.5kg sets short to just 1 set instead of 3, were you getting discomfort or just playing it safe?


----------



## Mingster

swole troll said:


> i personally would aim to hit prescribed weights and reps but then again im sat here with two knees that feel like theyre on fire from that kind of mentality so on second thoughts id probably opt for the 'see how you feel in the morning' approach
> 
> what made you cut your 182.5kg sets short to just 1 set instead of 3, were you getting discomfort or just playing it safe?


 I barely got the last rep tbh. I just suddenly felt drained and so played it safe.

I'll probably build back up as age has granted me a limited amount of wisdom, lol. That, and the fact that my progression goes from session to session rather that a four, six or eight week protocol. When the weights get heavier my progression will take longer of course, but atm, injury permitting, it should be fairly rapid. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mingster

There's only very poor footage from the Lacuna Coil gig at Newcastle, but here's a clip of the London show the same week that gives a half decent feel for the show...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> So, back into the gym for the first time since my thigh/hip injury. A Lower Session.
> 
> Squats. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x3 @120kg. 1x3 @140kg. 1x2 @160kg. 1x3 @182.5kg.
> 
> Not sure whether to be satisfied with this or disappointed tbh. It's been almost two weeks since my last lower session where the working sets consisted of 3x4 @172.5. In the normal way of things my next session would have been up to 3x3 @182.5. Hitting my stride right off after an injury lay-off would have been a tad optimistic I admit, but I would have been happier being able to manage a little more.
> 
> Now I have the dilemma of whether to drop back and build again, - the sensible option - or to push on and try and get the required sets over the next couple of lower sessions, - the obstinate option.
> 
> Ah well, at least I think I've avoided aggravating the injury, although I'll wait to see how it feels in the morning before I give myself the all-clear.
> 
> Have a great week-end folks.


 I would advocate the former, however I know that if it was me, I'd pursue the latter


----------



## Mingster

Was out in Newcastle again last night, at the casino playing poker. Had some terrible cards, hung in there and made the final table but couldn't achieve the money places. Ah well. You can improve bad cards but you can't beat them.

My leg is a wee bit tender this morning but, if I get the chance, it will be an upper session later today. The next scheduled squat session is not until Tuesday so I've a bit time to play with. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mingster

So an Upper session this afternoon.

I scaled back the weights by 20% today. Partly because of the lay-off and partly because I've been doing some particularly heavy work on the house since the early hours. The session went well, and I felt good and energised.

I weighed myself today for the first time since my injury and was surprised to find that I've lost another 5 pounds over the past two weeks. I've probably lost too much tbh. That's a tad off being 15kgs since July and almost 8kg since my holiday. This is the lightest I've been in nearly 35 years lol, and I'm starting to look a bit stringy.

Haagen Daz and enchilada's tonight, washed down with a Jack Daniels or three.


----------



## Quackerz

Good to see you're back into mate. Sure you should be smashing it soon enough. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Second Lower Session since the lay-off today.

Squat. 2x5 @60kg. 1x5 @80kg. 1x5 @100kg. 1x3 @120kg. 1x3 @140kg. 1x2 @160kg. 1x1 @170kg. 1x1 @180kg. 1x1 @190kg.

A bit of a mish-mash today as I haven't settled on an approach to follow atm. I just racked the bar up and lifted after I'd completed the usual warm-ups. I'm not a huge fan of progression in singles: It seems a kind of fragile way to progress. Nevertheless, that's how I trained tonight as I didn't want to overthink things. All lifts went ok, although I think my form is a little off. I need some video's, but that means training earlier in the day. I have a light - of sorts - in my gym, but it's about as illuminating as some of the threads in GenCon these days, and really needs replacing.

The good news is that the air raid shelter is no more. I finished the demolition this afternoon. This hasn't been the ideal pre-workout prep, but the heavy graft is now completed so, hopefully, things will begin to improve. I have a load of plasterboard arriving tomorrow, and some timber, so will be starting to use tools other than heavy hammers and chisels. It's been great cardio though, I must say


----------



## BestBefore1989

There is something very therapeutic about smashing the s**t out of something with a big hammer.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> There is something very therapeutic about smashing the s**t out of something with a big hammer.


 I was having so much fun I broke two hammers lol. The head from one embedded itself in the underside of the staircase.


----------



## Mingster

A bit of joinery today, and some plasterboard slapped up. Then an Upper Session at the gym.

All the usual stuff for 4-5 sets of 10. There's a new Roman Chair at the gym so added in a few sets of Hypers to finish. Weights were marginally increased from Sunday's session and, hopefully, I will get back to pre-injury levels by the end of next week.

Having a day off everything tomorrow to go shopping with the missus, and to take a look at some cars. My current deal is drawing to a close and the garage is trying to tempt me with offers.


----------



## Mingster

No time for weights over the past three days but I have managed 15 minutes on the bike daily. I pretty much aim to gos as fast as I can for 15 minutes and aim to increase the distance covered each session. I must admit I'm quite enjoying it, and not finding it boring at all. Having the bike situated right in front of the TV helps.

Hopefully I'll get a Lower session in tomorrow.

Enjoy the weekend guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Managed a quick Lower Session today.

Squatted as usual, a similar workout to my last couple. Weights feel too heavy and form feels too loose. I reckon I've finally reached the point where all the weight loss has caught up with me. I'm going to go back to basics for a while, so won't be listing my workouts in any great detail = no point in boring you senseless. I'll flag up sessions and comment on anything of note. I need a period of stability - and eating - to get back on track and the sooner I start, the sooner I;ll get back to where I need to be.

Off to see Black Stone Cherry at Newcastle City Hall tonight. A mellow evening for me in comparison to my usual musical preferences, but it should be a good night. Nice to see a band who, these days, normally frequent the arena circuit going back to more intimate venues for one tour at least.


----------



## Mingster

Had a good Upper Session today after work. All the usual stuff with hypers added. I'm getting back into my stride with these sessions and am not a million miles away from where I was prior to my enforced lay-off. When I got home I added another 15 minutes on the spin bike too.

Despite a week off work and a few 'irregular' food choices my weight remains exactly where it was before the break. I think I'll continue on the present course for another couple of weeks then ease off a bit over the Christmas period.

Last night's gig was cracking. A totally impressive display from Black Stone Cherry with bags of energy, emotion, and quite remarkable musical ability.


----------



## Mingster

A quick update.

I've been training regularly. My upper body strength is back to where it was before my layoff, but I've struggled badly with my squatting. The injury, although not causing me obvious discomfort is obviously affecting my leg drive, so much so that I am limited to around 70% of my pre-injury poundages. After today's session I've made the decision to cease all squatting until the New Year. I will still train my legs, but use a variety of exercises: leg press, GHR, extensions, and calf work.

I'll attempt to resume squatting in a months time.

I'm using my spin bike most days every week and enjoying it immensely. My weight stands at a 15kg loss, and my streamlined appearance is eliciting a good many comments from my friends and colleagues. My weight has been fairly stable for a couple of weeks now and I think I've lost quite enough. My plan will be to make some lean gains over the next few weeks so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Mingster

Been in the gym three days running. Now I've dropped the squatting I'm doing whole body workouts, mixing up the exercises, sets, and reps. I've replaced squats with Lying Leg Press, Extensions and Hamstring Curls in the main, 4 sets of each with light weights and continuous tension. My legs are certainly feeling this.

Three days ago I decided to run a 10 day, once a day, ECA stack. Jumped on the scales today to find I've lost another two pounds. I was quite surprised, as I don't feel any different, but there you go. Seven days to go.

Have a great weekend guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Been in the gym three days running. Now I've dropped the squatting I'm doing whole body workouts, mixing up the exercises, sets, and reps. I've replaced squats with Lying Leg Press, Extensions and Hamstring Curls in the main, 4 sets of each with light weights and continuous tension. My legs are certainly feeling this.
> 
> Three days ago I decided to run a 10 day, once a day, ECA stack. Jumped on the scales today to find I've lost another two pounds. I was quite surprised, as I don't feel any different, but there you go. Seven days to go.
> 
> Have a great weekend guys :thumbup1:


 I ran ECA a few years back when I was lardy. Very effective, but I don't think I could stand these jitters again! Good luck.


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I ran ECA a few years back when I was lardy. Very effective, but I don't think I could stand these jitters again! Good luck.


 I'm not experiencing any untoward effects atm. I just take it first thing and get on with stuff as normal. No dry mouth. No jitters. No real buzz of any kind tbh.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I ran ECA one week on one week off during my cut at the start of the year. I like ECA as I don't get the jitters like I do with clen.

I would take it twice a day and so long as the last dose was no where near bed time everything was good


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I ran ECA one week on one week off during my cut at the start of the year. I like ECA as I don't get the jitters like I do with clen.
> 
> I would take it twice a day and so long as the last dose was no where near bed time everything was good


 I've never tried clen tbh. In fact this is the first time I've ever ran any sort of fat burning product ever. I thought starting with once a day was a sensible option, and I think I'll probably stick to that as I don't want to lose much more weight. I'll weigh myself again on Monday at the gym and see how things are going.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I've never tried clen tbh. In fact this is the first time I've ever ran any sort of fat burning product ever. I thought starting with once a day was a sensible option, and I think I'll probably stick to that as I don't want to lose much more weight. I'll weigh myself again on Monday at the gym and see how things are going.


 Do you do your cardio after you have taken the ECA?

I found that unlike clen, ECA gave my cardio a boost, I seemed to be able to go harder and longer having taken it. :thumb


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Do you do your cardio after you have taken the ECA?
> 
> I found that unlike clen, ECA gave my cardio a boost, I seemed to be able to go harder and longer having taken it. :thumb


 Not usually. I take it then go to work lol.

Having said that I'm off today and have just knocked 6 seconds off my spin bike best time so there could well be something in that. Or maybe I'm just tired after work when I usually do my cardio. More data needed


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Careful. You'll be doing burpees next.


----------



## Mingster

More gym time and spin bike over the past couple of days. Yesterday was mostly shoulder work using the selectable DB's, and very handy they were too. Today was dominated by legs, chest and triceps, with a bit of other stuff thrown in.

I'm halfway through my ECA experiment and I've lost another two pounds. I've noticed that I'm getting a little light headed when jumping up too quickly, but otherwise ok.

Another week of this, then a slow, lean bulk for a while, before I start squatting again.


----------



## Mingster

Ended my ECA experiment yesterday, losing an additional 6 lbs over the 10 days. Although successful, I think if I decide to use ECA again in the future I'll follow a one on/one off protocol. By the end of the 10 days my blood pressure was significantly raised.

Elsewhere training is going fine. Still using a full body approach with an emphasis on a couple of body parts each session. I've reintroduced complex carbs into my diet and am feeling fuller with an increased pump during sessions. I;ve managed a total loss of 17 kilos since July which I never would have believed possible at the beginning. I feel much better for it and my fitness level has also increased well beyond expectation.

Time to relax a little now with the festive season upon us, then a small bulk and, hopefully, the return to some power based exercises.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Ended my ECA experiment yesterday, losing an additional 6 lbs over the 10 days. Although successful, I think if I decide to use ECA again in the future I'll follow a one on/one off protocol. By the end of the 10 days my blood pressure was significantly raised.
> 
> Elsewhere training is going fine. Still using a full body approach with an emphasis on a couple of body parts each session. I've reintroduced complex carbs into my diet and am feeling fuller with an increased pump during sessions. I;ve managed a total loss of 17 kilos since July which I never would have believed possible at the beginning. I feel much better for it and my fitness level has also increased well beyond expectation.
> 
> Time to relax a little now with the festive season upon us, then a small bulk and, hopefully, the return to some power based exercises.


 Awesome work mate, 17kg is no small loss :thumb

Have you noticed an effect on your sleep apnea? My breathing improved significantly when I dropped body weight


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Awesome work mate, 17kg is no small loss :thumb
> 
> Have you noticed an effect on your sleep apnea? My breathing improved significantly when I dropped body weight


 Yes, it has improved slightly. Funnily enough I still need a size 20 collar shirt despite the weight loss. I guess I just have a thick neck lol.


----------



## Mingster

Been a bit quiet in here lately.

Spent most of the Christmas period working around a brief two day visit to see the grandkids in London. Back in the gym today, although I've managed to have a blast on the spin bike most days. Started back with everything quite light and will build back up over the next couple of weeks as always.

I give blood a week tomorrow, then have a hospital appointment the following Monday. If all goes well there I hope to resume squatting later that week. Suffering a bout of man flu atm. I always catch something over Christmas from the grandkids. Bloody plague carriers


----------



## Mingster

Another decent gym session today after work. Just as well as I've eaten huge quantities of home made pies, quiche, sausage rolls, cake and flapjacks today. You simply have to soften the blow of work on New Years Day somehow lol.

I've managed to put 4kg back on over the past ten days or so, but the abs are still there and I'll be reverting to a normal diet again after tomorrow - far too many buffet leftovers to hoover up first.

I'm unsure of my targets going forwards from here, but I'll have it all straight in my head from next weekend I'm certain. It will involve getting bigger, and stronger, that's a given.


----------



## Mingster

So just back from the gym following my forth session this year lol. Four sessions in 5 days is pretty decent tbh, and I've managed a couple of spin bike sessions too.

I'm feeling quite good at the moment - which usually means an injury is just around the corner. I had my first treatment from a new physio who has suggested a different approach to sorting my bicep tendon/shoulder issue. He also had a look at my persistent left tricep problem and promptly informed me I had suffered two separate tears in that area some time previously. I did have a couple of 3 month upper workout breaks in the past because of this, so it's good to know I wasn't imagining things but I really should have gone to see someone about them at the time.

A nice little leg session today with some pre-exhaust work with extensions and hamstring curls followed by some high (10) rep work with the squats. I finished off with a little bonus work for chest (flyes) and arms (hammer curls) and jobs a good 'un. I may even squeeze in another session tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> So just back from the gym following my forth session this year lol. Four sessions in 5 days is pretty decent tbh, and I've managed a couple of spin bike sessions too.
> 
> I'm feeling quite good at the moment - which usually means an injury is just around the corner. I had my first treatment from a new physio who has suggested a different approach to sorting my bicep tendon/shoulder issue. He also had a look at my persistent left tricep problem and promptly informed me I had suffered two separate tears in that area some time previously. I did have a couple of 3 month upper workout breaks in the past because of this, so it's good to know I wasn't imagining things but I really should have gone to see someone about them at the time.
> 
> A nice little leg session today with some pre-exhaust work with extensions and hamstring curls followed by some high (10) rep work with the squats. I finished off with a little bonus work for chest (flyes) and arms (hammer curls) and jobs a good 'un. I may even squeeze in another session tomorrow


 High rep ranges, only one rest day a week, dieting and multiple sessions of Cardio!.....................................................

you've changed mate, that's all I'm saying, you've changed.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> High rep ranges, only one rest day a week, dieting and multiple sessions of Cardio!.....................................................
> 
> you've changed mate, that's all I'm saying, you've changed.


 Reminds me of something like this lol


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> High rep ranges, only one rest day a week, dieting and multiple sessions of Cardio!.....................................................
> 
> you've changed mate, that's all I'm saying, you've changed.





Stephen9069 said:


> Reminds me of something like this lol
> 
> View attachment 138249
> 
> 
> View attachment 138250


 Ha Ha. Very funny.

But in some ways correct. I still intend to get back to squatting and benching heavy, although I'm less confident of ever being able to deadlift competitively. Having said that I do intend to keep up the fitness work and to keep my body weight within reasonable boundaries. I'm coming up 56 this year, and it does get a bit too much carting 17 stone plus around with me after all these years. I'm more health conscious these days, and my general fitness levels have improved dramatically over the past 6 months.

I have a number of on-going health issues and it just makes sense tbh. And I'm quite enjoying it too


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Ha Ha. Very funny.
> 
> But in some ways correct. I still intend to get back to squatting and benching heavy, although I'm less confident of ever being able to deadlift competitively. Having said that I do intend to keep up the fitness work and to keep my body weight within reasonable boundaries. I'm coming up 56 this year, and it does get a bit too much carting 17 stone plus around with me after all these years. I'm more health conscious these days, and my general fitness levels have improved dramatically over the past 6 months.
> 
> I have a number of on-going health issues and it just makes sense tbh. And I'm quite enjoying it too


 I was only pulling your leg mate.

You have a couple of years on me but I also value functional fitness and flexibility (not that I have any) far more than I did just 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Greshie

I like the term 'Functional Fitness' , one of the points made in the Walk Leader training I did yesterday was that all adults (including 'oldies') should do at least 2.5 hrs of moderate activity per week, obviously the course promoted 'Health walks' but strength training was mentioned in passing as a means to retain bone density and muscle. Stats show as you get older the more active you are, the longer you will remain independent and also less likely to succumb to common conditions such as heart attack/stroke, diabetes, depression/dementia, and some forms of cancer. And to remain active you have to keep fit .... hence 'Functional fitness'


----------



## Mingster

A cracking little session at the gym this afternoon. Feeling much, much stronger today, the benefit of a couple of days off following some solid session last week. I've added 5kg in weight since the end of my cut, but I look fuller without any drop in leanness so all good.

I still do pretty much the same exercises...

Reverse Pec Deck.

Pec Deck.

Lat Pushdowns.

Side Laterals.

Bench Press Reintroduced for the first time in several months.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

Incline DB Curls supersetted with Overhead Extensions supersetted with Machine Dips.

4 to 5 sets of everything for 8-12 reps.

I'm off the the hospital tomorrow so fingers crossed nothing will crop up to hinder my progress.


----------



## Mingster

Back in the gym tonight following two days of cardio - 45km on the bike - and another enjoyable session. Strength is definitely kicking back in now, and I'm only a plate or so off my pre-Christmas max's now. I switched skulls for overhead extensions but otherwise stuck to the tried and trusted routine

Diet-wise, I'm still eating strictly but have increased the quantities. It's difficult to keep at it as I seem to be hungry all the time, but I'm gradually adding weight whilst maintaining the lean look that I'm starting to get used to lol. I've made broth in my slow cooker this week: a load of vegetables and half a kilo of ham and, if I say so myself, it's rather good. I've been having a large bowl every day this week and it's just the job during this cold spell.

Legs and a couple of extras after work tomorrow and, as I'm working over the weekend, I'll have to see how things go after that.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Back in the gym tonight following two days of cardio - 45km on the bike - and another enjoyable session. Strength is definitely kicking back in now, and I'm only a plate or so off my pre-Christmas max's now. I switched skulls for overhead extensions but otherwise stuck to the tried and trusted routine
> 
> Diet-wise, I'm still eating strictly but have increased the quantities. It's difficult to keep at it as I seem to be hungry all the time, but I'm gradually adding weight whilst maintaining the lean look that I'm starting to get used to lol. I've made broth in my slow cooker this week: a load of vegetables and half a kilo of ham and, if I say so myself, it's rather good. I've been having a large bowl every day this week and it's just the job during this cold spell.
> 
> Legs and a couple of extras after work tomorrow and, as I'm working over the weekend, I'll have to see how things go after that.


 We got one of those serrano hams for Christmas, spent a fortune on a fooking leg of ham complete with wooden stand and so far we have eaten no more than a inch depth off the top. To be honest I don't particularly like the dam thing. It looked great on the table over Christmas but I think about 90% of it is going to get binned.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> We got one of those serrano hams for Christmas, spent a fortune on a fooking leg of ham complete with wooden stand and so far we have eaten no more than a inch depth off the top. To be honest I don't particularly like the dam thing. It looked great on the table over Christmas but I think about 90% of it is going to get binned.


 My ham is nowt fancy. The CO-OP sell 500g packs of off cuts for a couple of quid which are spot on for adding to broth.


----------



## Mingster

A Leg session yesterday: Extensions, Curls, and finally Squats, followed by 3 sets of Flats Flyes and 4 supersets of DB Curls and Overhead Tricep extensions.

25 minutes on the bike after work today.

All good stuff, and the training is progressing nicely. Steak and mushrooms for my evening meal tonight and a wee chill out with a glass of Southern Comfort. Hope you're all having a relaxing weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz

Good to see you're back into benching and the numbers are going up. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Another positive gym session tonight. The workout was much the same as the usual, but weights continue to increase and body fat remains low: a combination that is well worth settling for. I seem to be coping with a much higher training frequency since the turn of the year - in fact today was my 10th gym session this year, and I've probably had a similar amount of cardio sessions. Despite this I've decided to have a day off from the gym tomorrow - though not from cardio. A rest never hurts and I do intend to train on Tuesday and Wednesday anyway.

A quick mention at this point for the SM who was runner up in her category at the British Bench Press championships on Saturday. On Sunday she competed for the first time as a equipped lifter and won her class by default with a 132.5kg lift.


----------



## Mingster

Lower session this afternoon. Extensions, Curls, and Squats. Weights increased once again. Bonus work afterwards consisted of 4 sets of cable crossovers, and 4 supersets of DB Curls and Pushdowns.

After all those months of dieting I'm struggling to eat enough atm. I'm going to make a concerted effort to up the calories over the next couple of weeks, probably adding an extra main meal and more cheese  You can never eat too much cheese.


----------



## Mingster

Another Upper Session tonight after work. Did all the usual stuff but dropped the reps down to 8 for most sets and upped the weight on the build up sets just for a change. I dropped the Close Grip Pulldowns tonight to make room for a few extra sets of Bench. My shoulder in nowhere near right but I've moved on to a different physio and he has suggested a different approach so I am optimistic. He's certainly improved my tricep pain no end, although the deep tissue work is painful enough in itself. Ice packs, anti-inflammatories, and deep tissue massage. Oh joy.


----------



## BestBefore1989

oh to be 25yrs old again!


----------



## Mingster

A predominantly Lower session tonight. Extensions and curls to pre-exhaust followed by squats. Bonus work was a few rounds of a DB Curl, Pushdown, and Dips triset.

I haven't mentioned weights whilst I was on my cut but my actual weight loss was from 109kgs to 92.1kgs. I probably overdid it a bit towards the end, and I added 4kgs almost immediately after re-introducing carbs. My weight has remained pretty constant at 96.5 for the last 10 days or so and I'm still very lean indeed, so I'll have to add some calories in an attempt to add some size.

I've always just eaten away when bulking as I don't have an issue with dieting afterwards. Although I'm convinced that this is the best method for adding size - for me, at least - I'm going to give the lean bulking approach a go. Lets see what happens


----------



## Mingster

I've been using a different mask with my CPAP machine and I'm struggling to become accustomed to it tbh. This has lead to some poor nights sleep which, in turn, led to a bit of a struggle in the gym today.

I did my usual Upper Session but cut the sets down to 4 per exercise, and kept the reps within an 8-10 range, which allowed me to maintain the weights lifted but it was hard work to say the least.

I'm off to Manchester for a meeting tomorrow so the best I will be able to manage will be a burst of cardio in the evening. I've got Tuesday and Wednesday off work so I should be able to get plenty of training, and other things, in then 

Hope you're all enjoying a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Mingster

Back from my trip, and back into the gym for a Lower session. The usual Extensions and Curls pre-exhaust followed by Squats. The weights are slowly creeping back up, and I'm feeling reasonably strong at the moment. Bonus work was a straightforward Incline DB Curl, Pushdowns, Dips tri set which I would normally use to finish off on Upper day. I've brought this forward as I have the opportunity to train again tomorrow and I intend to focus on chest, back, and shoulders.

I did 16.5 kilometers on my bike yesterday. No cycling tonight as I've trained legs but I should be back in the saddle tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

A double session today. Weights in the gym and cardio, at home, on my bike.

Weights went well. Chest, Back, and shoulders all worked with 2-3 exercises and with either rep or weight increases across the board. I managed 16.7 km on the bike, an increase of .2 km on my previous best within the time scale.

I have a 12 hour shift tomorrow so I'll be having a training rest, but should be back in the gym after work on Friday for a Lower session.


----------



## Mingster

An abbreviated session today as my mother was taken into hospital last night. Fortunately things aren't too serious which is a relief.

My session consisted of Leg Extensions and Hamstring Curls - the gym really needs a GHR. I finished off with a DB Curl, Overhead Extensions, and Machine Dip triset x4.

Work tomorrow so will be limited to cardio in the evening, which is ok as I intend to grab a bit of relaxation over the second half of the weekend. I'll need it as though I'm off work next week I intend to get stuck back into the home improvements. I have some drywalling to complete, and I need to get the rest of the fireplace uncovered and ready to fit the woodburner.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> An abbreviated session today as my mother was taken into hospital last night. Fortunately things aren't too serious which is a relief.
> 
> My session consisted of Leg Extensions and Hamstring Curls - the gym really needs a GHR. I finished off with a DB Curl, Overhead Extensions, and Machine Dip triset x4.
> 
> Work tomorrow so will be limited to cardio in the evening, which is ok as I intend to grab a bit of relaxation over the second half of the weekend. I'll need it as though I'm off work next week I intend to get stuck back into the home improvements. I have some drywalling to complete, and I need to get the rest of the fireplace uncovered and ready to fit the woodburner.


 Hope your mum is feeling better soon.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope your mum is feeling better soon.


 Hopefully. I think she'll be kept in hospital over the weekend, but it's turned out not be be as serious a I first thought.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Hopefully. I think she'll be kept in hospital over the weekend, but it's turned out not be be as serious a I first thought.


 You cant help but fear the worse mate, its human nature


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> You cant help but fear the worse mate, its human nature


 My parents are both getting old mate. There's no cure for that as yet.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> My parents are both getting old mate. There's no cure for that as yet.


 It's good being philosophical, but it still doesn't take away the worry ....


----------



## Mingster

18 km on the bike yesterday, and into the gym for an Upper session today.

Had the place virtually to myself which is how I like it. I can't understand people who need a crowd for motivation. I switch off totally when I'm training save for what I'm actually doing, and people would be nothing but a distraction from that. They always want to chat to you, or distract you, or, worse of all, use a piece of equipment that you need!! Perish the thought.

Anyway, I had none of these issues today and bombed through my routine using mainly 8 reps per set, 4 sets per exercise, as I upped the weight on all but the arm work. I tend to go by feel for arms: I'm not a great fan of training them at all tbh - and they felt a little tired from my previous session. All went well and I was very pleased with how it went by the end of the workout.

Visited my Mam in hospital afterwards. She's doing well, and is seeing a specialist tomorrow. Hopefully she will be able to return home in a few days.


----------



## Mingster

A day out to sunny Darlington today. Had a good root around some second hand shops and collected a diverse selection of First Edition books ranging from a signed copy of The Prodigal Daughter by Jeffrey Archer, to a scarce copy of the debut novel by Katherine Kerr, Daggerspell.

Back home to the exercise bike this evening and I completed 16.86 km in 25 minutes, a new pb.

Will be getting down to the home improvements tomorrow but will try to fit a gym session in at some point.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> A day out to sunny Darlington today. Had a good root around some second hand shops and collected a diverse selection of First Edition books ranging from a signed copy of The Prodigal Daughter by Jeffrey Archer, to a scarce copy of the debut novel by Katherine Kerr, Daggerspell.
> 
> Back home to the exercise bike this evening and I completed 16.86 km in 25 minutes, a new pb.
> 
> Will be getting down to the home improvements tomorrow but will try to fit a gym session in at some point.


 I don't recall ever seeing a first edition during my charity shop days ... and wasn't as if we ever had a dearth of books!

However we did get a fantasy book in once that we sold for £100....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I don't recall ever seeing a first edition during my charity shop days ... and wasn't as if we ever had a dearth of books!
> 
> However we did get a fantasy book in once that we sold for £100....


 Oh, there's loads of first editions knocking about. Most of them are worthless. The secret lies in knowing whats what.

I don't know everything as it's a huge field, but I've picked up bits and pieces over the years. The most profitable find in a second hand sale was a first edition copy of Strormchaser by Stewart and Riddell. Cost 50p. Sold it a week later for £245. Funnily enough you can get a copy for a fraction of that price today. Books wax and wane in popularity just like other collectables.

What was the £100 book?


----------



## Mingster

A Lower workout tonight.

My right knee was feeling a little fragile for some reason tonight but I cracked through the usual stuff quite nicely. My legs appear to be filling out rather well atm. Must be all this high, 10 rep stuff. Madness 

Bonus exercises tonight took the form of Face Pulls, Side Laterals, and a Hammer/Bicep Curl superset.

My Mam is still in hospital, but appears to be getting stronger with every visit. She's waiting on some test results before we'll know when she can come home.

The home improvements went slowly today, but I'm hoping for more progress tomorrow. We have a guy coming to take away the huge pile of rubble-filled sacks I've accumulated, so at least we'll have some room to move about in.


----------



## Mingster

16.86 km on the bike in 25 minutes tonights. Getting closer to the elusive 17 km.

Dry walling finished today and it's been a right sod of a job. Moving onto the fireplace tomorrow.

To cheer ourselves up we booked our holiday yesterday. Two weeks in Kos. We're going to the same location as last year but have chose a different hotel. I don't normally train whilst on holiday, but two weeks is a long time and I'll need to do something and the hotel we chose has an extensive gym.

Weight up to 97.2 with no loss of condition so all going smoothly in that respect.


----------



## Mingster

An Upper session tonight. I had a few aches and pains so changed tack a little tonight. I dropped the weights, didn't bother counting sets, and did as much as it took to totally fry each body part whilst only having 30 seconds or less between sets. This made for maximum pain, pump and intensity combined with minimum time spent in the gym. I'm totally shattered now and I quite enjoyed the change.

A bit of work completed on the fireplace today, but I really need to get a builder in before I go any further. I don't think the chimney stack will collapse but I need to be sure lol. Training tomorrow depends on everything else so we'll have to wait and see.

My Mam is still in hospital, and she's starting to become fed up. She wants her familiar surroundings at home and we're hoping she'll be home for the weekend.

Hope you all have a great weekend lined up. Have fun :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Oh, there's loads of first editions knocking about. Most of them are worthless. The secret lies in knowing whats what.
> 
> I don't know everything as it's a huge field, but I've picked up bits and pieces over the years. The most profitable find in a second hand sale was a first edition copy of Strormchaser by Stewart and Riddell. Cost 50p. Sold it a week later for £245. Funnily enough you can get a copy for a fraction of that price today. Books wax and wane in popularity just like other collectables.
> 
> *What was the £100 book*?


 Can't remember now ... it had beautiful illustrations and was of very high quality....


----------



## Mingster

Cardio day and I overran my bike session tonight and ended up doing 18.4 km. In fairness I was distracted by an article on the news featuring Black Sabbath and their farewell gig tonight in Birmingham. I haven't made an attempt to see them on this final tour, but have seen them live several times previously. Things are a bit thin on the gig front atm. Hopefully some decent bands will be playing in the region shortly, but many seem to bypass the North East these days and head for Manchester.

Bloody southerners.

On a positive note my Mam came home this afternoon. She'll have to take it easy for a while, but probably will be back trying to do everything the second my back is turned. I caught my Dad up on the roof a month or so ago making some repair or other. They are both as bad as each other lol.


----------



## Mingster

Lower session today and did the usual leg work followed by Face Pulls, and DB Curl, Pushdowns, Dip Machine tri sets. I'll try to get another gym session in tomorrow as I start a week of night shifts on Monday, and I'll be taking my training where I can get it for the duration.


----------



## Mingster

Last session before night shifts and it was an Upper Session this afternoon.

My aches and pains remain so it was a mixture of lower weight/very short rest periods, and higher weight/not much longer rest periods lol. Once I started with the 15-20 second rest periods it was difficult to stretch to longer rest periods with the heavier work. I just ploughed into it with a passion and, although I ran out of steam a bit towards the end, I really enjoyed the session. I certainly felt it, and I'm still feeling it now, some hours later.

I feel the need for a large chicken chow mein for recovery purposes


----------



## Mingster

As I said I'll take my training where I can get it whilst on night shift, and I managed a brief session this morning. Some rear delt work followed by Overhead Press, and finishing off with arm work, Overhead Extensions, Pushdowns, and a DB Bicep Curls, and Incline Curl supersets.

Eating is pretty good on nights so far and I'm maintaining clearly defined abs. I'll try to get as much training in as possible this week, but I struggle to sleep during the day and this rapidly catches up with me so we'll have to take it as it goes. I've gave myself a treat tonight in the form of a Vanilla Slice from the bakers, and I've also bought myself a new axe to add to my collection. I'll post pics when it arrives


----------



## Mingster

Managed a nifty little Leg session this morning. Different gym and different equipment. The Leg Extension machine felt a little awkward but I blasted off sets of 10 reps working my way down the weight stack with 30 second intervals. Managed 16 reps with the stack for my final set. The Hamstring Curl machine, however, hit the sweet spot perfectly. I've never used a machine that felt so effective. 5 sets of 10 with a single warm up and four working sets, again with 30 second intervals.

I finished off with 20 minutes on a LifeCycle which was different but seemed to do the job.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Mingster said:


> Managed a nifty little Leg session this morning. Different gym and different equipment. The Leg Extension machine felt a little awkward but I blasted off sets of 10 reps working my way down the weight stack with 30 second intervals. Managed 16 reps with the stack for my final set. The Hamstring Curl machine, however, hit the sweet spot perfectly. I've never used a machine that felt so effective. 5 sets of 10 with a single warm up and four working sets, again with 30 second intervals.
> 
> I finished off with 20 minutes on a LifeCycle which was different but seemed to do the job.


 I've always had a little place in my heart for the hamstring machine.

I generally will only use freeweights, but the musclular isolation of machine hamstring curls is hard to get otherwise.


----------



## Mingster

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I've always had a little place in my heart for the hamstring machine.
> 
> I generally will only use freeweights, but the musclular isolation of machine hamstring curls is hard to get otherwise.


 I like using a GHR tbf, but very few gyms have one. I keep meaning to buy one of the Strength Shop portable ones but haven't quite got round to it as of yet.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Mingster said:


> I like using a GHR tbf, but very few gyms have one. I keep meaning to buy one of the Strength Shop portable ones but haven't quite got round to it as of yet.


 My gym definately does not have one of those! Id love to try one out, but im limited at the moment, and I certainly dont have 200 to drop on one yet.

Maybe in the future ill be so lucky 

but for now its the machine and sometimes some SLDLs


----------



## Mingster

This mornings early hours session was Back and Biceps.

I'm too tired during nights to attempt Upper/Lower with the intensity it deserves so have broke things up into bite sized pieces for this week only. Back consisted of Pulldowns, Pushdowns, and Rear Peck Deck. All sets for 8 reps, with 30 seconds rest between sets, and pyramiding the weight used up, and then back down.

Arms followed a similar structure with standing DB Curls, followed by 5 sets of Preachers for 12 reps each set. I'm generally not a fan of Preacher Curls but, in this instance, with my bi's already pumped and with relatively light weights employed, they seemed to do the job.

All and all a very good session.


----------



## Mingster

Managed another session this morning. Chest, Shoulders, and Triceps.

I started with Peck Deck and the usual 30 second intervals. Bench Press was next, and I extended the rest periods to 60 seconds for these. Cable Crossovers were supersetted with Side Laterals, and I finished off with another superset comprising Pushdowns and Overhead Extensions. Both supersets saw a return to 30 second breaks and were brutal. All in all an extremely taxing session and, given the circumstances, I'm more than pleased.

One more night shift to go and then back to normal.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Lifesizepenguin said:


> My gym definately does not have one of those!


 @Mingster, My gym in fact DID have a GHR, I tried it out, and my glutes/hams are jelly today  Thats getting incorporated full time. nice one!


----------



## Mingster

A final session on my week of night shifts this morning.

Leg Extensions, Leg Curls, and Seated Leg Press. Sets of 10 reps with 30 second intervals between sets. Another brutal session, topped off with some hill climbs on the exercise bike.

I've actually managed 5 weight sessions and two cardio session during my 7 night shifts which has far exceeded my expectations. I'll do 25 minutes on the bike tonight and will be back into the gym as normal tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Away from training I've had a pretty decent day all in all. Picked up a signed copy of A Year in Provence by Peter Mayle, and finally took delivery of the latest acquisition to my collection...


----------



## Mingster

An Upper session in the gym today and I carried on with the '30 seconds between sets' approach. I did much the same exercises as I usually do and it was surprising how close I came to matching the weights I would normally lift using a 2 minute between sets approach. I reckon I could actually match them in a couple of weeks, a discovery that is quite interesting. and is something I may work with over the next few sessions.

Only stumbling block was that the Lat Pulldown machine was out of order and I had to do Pullovers instead. I'm not a fan of the Pullover machine in the gym I usually use so may have to train elsewhere for a while until they get it fixed.


----------



## Mingster

A Lower session this afternoon continuing the short rest period protocol with all exercises other than Squats. Again, I matched my previous weights lifted with both the Leg Extensions and the Leg Curls despite the shorter rest periods.

Does this mean... a). I was resting too long between sets - around 90 seconds to 2 mins with the heavier sets.

b). The importance of the length of rest period is hugely overrated.

c). I'm just odd.

Yes, yes I know :lol:

Anyway...Leg Extensions 10 sets of 10. Leg Curls 6 sets of 10. Squats. 5 sets of 8.

Followed by my customary bonus work...Face Pulls 8 sets of 10. Preacher curls 6 sets of 8-12. Machine Dips 4 sets of 15.

I think I may well have a day off tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Well I nearly had a rest day. Did 16.7 km in 25 minutes on the bike this evening.

Just about finished my new desk today. Just a few finishing touches to add in the morning then I will be starting to make our new dining table, and finishing off the last of the plasterboarding. Oh, and I must rewire a light fitting and switch. a job I've been meaning to do for ages.


----------



## Mingster

An Upper session in the gym today. 8 exercises, upped the weights lifted on everything whilst maintaining the 30 seconds between sets approach. Even did drop sets on a couple of exercises. Brutal. So much so, in fact, that I made a detour to McDonalds on the way home for two double cheeseburgers by way of a recovery meal.

Finished the desk, electrics, and plasterboarding this morning, but have some pipes to take out this afternoon.

Here's to a great weekend to one and all :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> An Upper session in the gym today. 8 exercises, upped the weights lifted on everything whilst maintaining the 30 seconds between sets approach. Even did drop sets on a couple of exercises. Brutal. So much so, in fact, that I made a detour to McDonalds on the way home for two double cheeseburgers by way of a recovery meal.
> 
> Finished the desk, electrics, and plasterboarding this morning, but have some pipes to take out this afternoon.
> 
> Here's to a great weekend to one and all :thumbup1:


 one double cheeseburger is never enough :thumb


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> one double cheeseburger is never enough :thumb


 Precisely. I chuck away the bottom parts of the buns and make one big half pounder :lol:

A guy asked me if I was in prep for a show today lol, so I must be doing something right


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Precisely. I chuck away the bottom parts of the buns and make one big half pounder :lol:
> 
> A guy asked me if I was in prep for a show today lol, so I must be doing something right


 Dam that sounds tasty. If my next two weight ins go OK Im going to have that for a cheat meal.

What a compliment! you must be feeling pretty good about now.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam that sounds tasty. If my next two weight ins go OK Im going to have that for a cheat meal.
> 
> What a compliment! you must be feeling pretty good about now.


 I must confess I had a little smile to myself 

I've crept up to 97.8kg now with no noticeable loss of condition so I'm happy enough with that.


----------



## Mingster

Sundays session was a Lower one. Still using the short rest period approach, and I worked up to 3 sets of 10 with the full stack on Leg Extensions. Only went up to 10 plates on the Leg Curls but finished off with a double drop set. Squats were more conventional.

Bonus work consisted of Face Pulls, Hammer Curls and Overhead Extensions.

Saturday was cardio on the bike.


----------



## Mingster

Today I managed an Upper Session.

All the usual stuff here, with short breaks between sets and the occasional drop set to finish an exercise off. The Pulldown machine has been fixed so no need to change gyms, and the guy serviced all the machines, attachments, and benches whilst he was on so all good.

I have some long shifts at work coming up so I'm unsure when I'll get back into the gym. I will have to make the effort as I'm away with work in Warrington from Sunday, although I will be doing my utmost to book a hotel with at least a nominal gym.


----------



## Mingster

16.8 km on the bike last night and, today, a Lower session in the gym after work.

All the usual leg work, which is progressing nicely. The volume seems to be doing the job, and my legs are responding nicely. I'm not really looking to add huge amounts of size these days, but seem to be achieving a fuller, pleasing look. My weight has actually dropped a kilo over the past 10 days or so despite me eating like a horse. I guess all these cardio sessions and 5 times a week gym sessions simply guzzle up the calories.

Bonus work tonight consisted of high volume Face Pulls, and some arm work. All things being equal I'm planning on another session tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Mingster

Weights and cardio today.

Earlier I had an Upper session at the gym. Unusually, I was forced into my gym visit during peak time so my routine was slightly disrupted. People!! Can't stand them. Nevertheless I got the job done with a few modifications and substitute exercises.

This evening I managed 16.85 km on the bike in the usual 25 minutes.

No gym tomorrow, but I'll try to get another cardio session in. Sunday, I'm off to Warrington for a week working away. Unfortunately the hotel selected hasn't got any gym facilities so I'll be out and about around town looking. I believe there is a Pure gym in the town centre so that will probably have to do.


----------



## Tassotti

How you feeling after the cardio Ming?

Bet you've got more energy in life and the gym?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> How you feeling after the cardio Ming?
> 
> Bet you've got more energy in life and the gym?


 Yes, mate. I'm a lot fitter these days, and it shows in all aspects of life.


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. I'm a lot fitter these days, and it shows in all aspects of life.


 I've been circuit training, and it really helps when lifting


----------



## Mingster

Just a quick burst of cardio tonight on the bike. 19.75 km in 30 minutes. Quite pleased with that for a first attempt at the longer time period.

Sweet Chilli Chicken, followed by salted caramel ice cream for tonights meal


----------



## Mingster

A third cardio day running.

I don't have time to go to the gym today as I'm travelling down to Warrington this afternoon. I managed to squeeze in a leisurely 19.45 km on the bike, however, and I'll try to get to a gym whilst I'm away.

I'm very pleased as where I am training wise atm, and aim to take things up another level once I return home.


----------



## Prince Adam

Hey Ming, quick question. Do you have the pulley attachment for the rack? If so has the cable frayed anywhere? I have a couple of suspect areas, wondered if you've replaced yours? Cheers


----------



## swole troll

its nice getting back to cardio after a hiatus, really clears the mind and makes you feel good

id neglected cardio for about 7 months of 2016 then after the pec rupture in jan and sitting around feeling sorry for myself for a week i started walking for 2 hours per day and im loving it, even if i am starting to look like a white mo farah


----------



## Mingster

Prince Adam said:


> Hey Ming, quick question. Do you have the pulley attachment for the rack? If so has the cable frayed anywhere? I have a couple of suspect areas, wondered if you've replaced yours? Cheers


 Yes, I have the cable attachment but I rarely use it so I haven't had to replace it. I don't find it anywhere near as smooth as gym quality alternatives so find it plays havoc with my elbows.


----------



## Mingster

swole troll said:


> its nice getting back to cardio after a hiatus, really clears the mind and makes you feel good
> 
> id neglected cardio for about 7 months of 2016 then after the pec rupture in jan and sitting around feeling sorry for myself for a week i started walking for 2 hours per day and im loving it, even if i am starting to look like a white mo farah


 Yes, it is good. Once I set my mind to something I have to smash it so I'm determined to be an Olympic standard cyclist in time for the next games lol. There should be places in the team with all the drug investigations that are on the go at the moment


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

swole troll said:


> its nice getting back to cardio after a hiatus, really clears the mind and makes you feel good
> 
> id neglected cardio for about 7 months of 2016 then after the pec rupture in jan and sitting around feeling sorry for myself for a week i started walking for 2 hours per day and im loving it, even if i am starting to look like a white mo farah


 Use some Melatonan, sort that right out 

Cardio is great and makes me feel great, but i can never keep it up. its quite annoying, because I know I should but I always seem to err on the side of "f**k it"


----------



## swole troll

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Use some* Melatonan*, sort that right out
> 
> Cardio is great and makes me feel great, but i can never keep it up. its quite annoying, because I know I should but I always seem to err on the side of "f**k it"


 lol took me ages to figure that out, its melanotan

yes its easy to slip into the habit of neglecting cardio but i feel so much more physically and mentally fresh all week if i just hit 3-5 30 minute sessions of LISS per week

plus means i can eat more


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

swole troll said:


> lol took me ages to figure that out, its melanotan
> 
> yes its easy to slip into the habit of neglecting cardio but i feel so much more physically and mentally fresh all week if i just hit 3-5 30 minute sessions of LISS per week
> 
> plus means i can eat more


 haha Thanks, never used it or even (clearly) learned its name.

I know, i knoowww. I really should keep it up., ive dropped from 3 - 1 sessions of cardio a week now.


----------



## Mingster

Well, back from Warrington last night and very pleased to be back in my own home and my own bed. I'm not a fan of hotels unless I'm on holiday.

Unfortunately the length of the working day, and the difficulty of the course work didn't lend itself to evening training sessions. If the hotel had a gym I would of managed, but I certainly didn't feel up to trekking to the nearest gym after the working day. Diet-wise things were much better and I maintained some decent eating habits throughout my time away. I weighed in at 98.2kg at the gym this afternoon.

Todays session was an Upper workout, and I felt my strength and stamina levels had taken a hit from my 4 day absence from the gy. This was down to being a bit rum down from poor sleep over that period. I kept things simple and did 4 sets of everything for 10-15 reps, just getting my body back into the groove and preparing the way for future sessions. I'll be back on my bike tomorrow.

I have some decent work patterns over the next few weeks, so I'll be looking to getting back to where I was and pushing on further over that period.


----------



## Greshie

I generally find Hotel rooms far too hot!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I generally find Hotel rooms far too hot!


 Always. The first thing I did was switch the heating off and open the window.


----------



## Mingster

Back on the bike today. 19.7km in 30 minutes. Not a bad return to cardio.

I have quite a bit of stuff to get through over the remainder of the weekend, but I should get into the gym tomorrow at some point.


----------



## Mingster

A Lower session this afternoon, and I was much closer to pre trip levels here than I was with my Upper work on Friday. Amazing what a couple of nights sleep and some decent nutrition can do. I added in some extra work for rear delts and arms at the end, and was absolutely knackered by the end lol.

I'll be having a couple of days of cardio now as I have some late finishes at work, but then have a couple of days off later in the week so gym visits should pose no issues.

Back on a semi-strict diet from tomorrow; clean foods but still including moderate carbs, and a small amount of bread.


----------



## Mingster

Finished work late tonight so just enough time to clock up 19.7km on the bike, a quick feed, and off to bed to do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

A new PB on the bike tonight. 20.35km in 30 minutes, smashing my previous best.

And the missus has just taken a piping hot ginger cake out of the oven  I do believe I've burnt off enough calories to have a slice or two


----------



## Tricky

Mingster said:


> A new PB on the bike tonight. 20.35km in 30 minutes, smashing my previous best.
> 
> And the missus has just taken a piping hot ginger cake out of the oven  I do believe I've burnt off enough calories to have a slice or two


 Do you count kcals per say? Any pictures in this journal you can direct me to? I like you approach to training and adding mass, impressive lifts along the way


----------



## Mingster

Tricky said:


> Do you count kcals per say? Any pictures in this journal you can direct me to? I like you approach to training and adding mass, impressive lifts along the way


 I haven;t posted any recent pictures tbh, although there's quite a few alongside videos in my previous journal. I've just been drifting for the past couple of years really. I've had short term goals but they've largely come to nothing due to ongoing medical issues. Lat year I decided to ditch the heavy lifting, lose weight, and get myself fitter, and that's what I've done for the past 8 months or so.

I;m pretty much in the dame shape as my avi although I'm lighter these days. I was around the 110kg mak 8 months ago. Now I am 97kg or thereabouts. I've lost a little muscle in the process but not a lot and I'm much leaner and fitter these days.

I haven't got any goals so to speak atm, save improve my physique in small ways, remain lean and fit, and get into decent shape for our holidays in September 

Edit: I'll stick up some before, during and after pics when I start my holiday 'prep' lol...


----------



## Mingster

An Upper session this afternoon. Still a bit below my previous levels here but a good session nonetheless. All my injuries are holding up atm and things are progressing nicely so I'm expecting something to wrong soon.

I think the missus has taken over my ill-fortune as she has managed to sever a tendon in her hand at work. This looks like a lengthy lay-off and she'll need a bit of looking after. The positive from this is that I'll have to restrict my time working away for the duration and that has to be a good thing. I hate living out of hotels - I'm sure I've mentioned that before lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> An Upper session this afternoon. Still a bit below my previous levels here but a good session nonetheless. All my injuries are holding up atm and things are progressing nicely so I'm expecting something to wrong soon.
> 
> I think the missus has taken over my ill-fortune as she has managed to sever a tendon in her hand at work. This looks like a lengthy lay-off and she'll need a bit of looking after. The positive from this is that I'll have to restrict my time working away for the duration and that has to be a good thing. I hate living out of hotels - I'm sure I've mentioned that before lol.


 Ouch! I wish Mrs Mingster a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mingster

A Lower session today.

The usual pre-exhaust of Leg Extensions and Leg Curls, followed by Squats. I also added a few sets of Lying Leg Press, and finished off with Standing Calf Raises. No upper body bonus work today as I'm planning for a third consecutive training day tomorrow, after work.

Managed a couple of hours DIY this morning. The house is still progressing steadily but there's just so much to do. I also spent an hour fitting archival covers on a few signed additions to my Terry Pratchett First Edition collection. I must make the time to sell a few items soon as I'm running out of space lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> A Lower session today.
> 
> The usual pre-exhaust of Leg Extensions and Leg Curls, followed by Squats. I also added a few sets of Lying Leg Press, and finished off with Standing Calf Raises. No upper body bonus work today as I'm planning for a third consecutive training day tomorrow, after work.
> 
> Managed a couple of hours DIY this morning. The house is still progressing steadily but there's just so much to do. I also spent an hour fitting archival covers on a few signed additions to my Terry Pratchett First Edition collection. I must make the time to sell a few items soon as I'm running out of space lol.


 I got my daughter into reading the disc-world books and she was lucky enough to get to sit next to Terry in the pub and have a chat at the last Hogswatch he attended. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Wishing Mrs M a speedy recovery !


----------



## Mingster

Third gym session in three days tonight so I just did some stuff I hadn't already done this week.

Face Pulls. 8x10 with a triple drop last set.

Flat DB Flyes. 5 sets of 15/15/12/10/10.

Medium Grip Pulldowns. 5x8. Slow and deliberate with a pause and stretch at the top of each rep.

Upright Rows. 4x10.

DB Curls. 4x8. Elbows held back against a wall throughout each rep.

Barbell Curls. 5x8. As above.

Machine Dips. 4x15. Slow and deliberate.

Weight is sitting at 97.5kg, so still a skinny bugger


----------



## Mingster

A Lower session today.

Leg Extensions. 6x10. 3x12 with the stack.

Leg Curls. 7x10. 5 sets increasing weight with two drop sets to finish.

Standing Calf Raise. 3x10.

Bonus work consisted of a Pushdown/Overhead Extension superset 5x10, and 4 sets of Incline DB Curls with a drop set to round things off.

No weights tomorrow, but I may well manage a trip to the golf course. Cardio later of course


----------



## Mingster

A new pb on the bike tonight. 20.5km in 30 minutes. I think I may have to extend the time period again.

I'm unsure whether I'll be in the gym or doing cardio tomorrow as I intend to visit a work colleague who has just undergone a follow up operation to the quintuple heart bypass he had last year. Sadly the follow up didn't go to plan and he has had to have a pacemaker fitted. He's a great bloke, and only 53 years old. Here's hoping he can get his life back on track from this point on.


----------



## Mingster

A bit of a difficult day today. Work was all over the shop, and a proposed meeting this afternoon was cancelled at short notice. This resulted in my planned lunchtime training session being re-scheduled for 5 pm, and my meal plans being completely disrupted. This, in turn, translated into a messy upper session that really never got going. I did what I had to do and called it a day.

I'm a little tired atm so I'm going to have one more lower session on Thursday, then rest up a little ahead of my new training/diet programme which will probably start on Sunday.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> A bit of a difficult day today. Work was all over the shop, and a proposed meeting this afternoon was cancelled at short notice. This resulted in my planned lunchtime training session being re-scheduled for 5 pm, and my meal plans being completely disrupted. This, in turn, translated into a messy upper session that really never got going. I did what I had to do and called it a day.
> 
> I'm a little tired atm so I'm going to have one more lower session on Thursday, then rest up a little ahead of my new training/diet programme which will probably start on Sunday.


 Damn 'stuff' getting in the way!


----------



## Mingster

So a Lower session today and I gave it some as I plan to have a whole two days off from training now.

I hit the quad work so hard that they started to cramp up during the Hamstring Curls. Quads cramping when lying face down on a machine can be quite an experience I can tell you. I recovered sufficiently to complete the curls, and some additional calf work too.

As I say, a small rest now, then I'll start again with some small adjustments to both training and diet.


----------



## Mingster

So...Two days of complete training-free relaxation. I'll be back in the gym later on today.

The new look routine will comprise largely of the exercises I have been doing for some time now, but with a partial return to free weight exercises and a slight reduction in volume. Diet-wise I'm tightening things up too. Not a total return to a reducing diet, as I still aim to add a little lean tissue, but I'll be cutting down on bread and a couple of other food choice which I enjoy but that don't agree with me.

The break has allowed me to finish up on a couple of jobs including the dining room table constructed from scaffolding boards, and a new coffee table made up from a vintage suitcase. Excuse the general state of the place. The improvements have left things rather chaotic 

View attachment DSCF1406.JPG


View attachment DSCF1405.JPG


----------



## BestBefore1989

I like your dining room table, I bet that took some time.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I like your dining room table, I bet that took some time.


 Yes, it took a good while to dress the boards, and it will take a few more coats of wax to make it just right


----------



## Mingster

Today's session...

Reverse Pec Deck 6x10. Including warm ups.

Lat Pulldowns 3x8. Super strict.

Lat Pushdowns 3x10.

Peck Deck 6x10. Including warm ups.

DB Bench 3x12.

Side Laterals 3x10.

Seated DB Curls 4x8.

Barbell Curls 3x10. Super strict.

Tricep triset. Pushdowns/Overhead Extensions/Machine Dips 4x10 for each exercise. My triceps are very strong and I need to do something drastic to get them to work when I'm not using really heavy weights.

Everything was done at around 80%. As I'm starting over again I like to build a bit of momentum in my training. All being well, I'll be back in the gym tomorrow for a lower session.


----------



## Mingster

A Lower session this afternoon.

Leg Extensions 5x10, then 1x10,12,14 with the stack.

Leg Curls 5x10, with a drop set to finish.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 1x8, 1x6, 1x6, 1x4, 1x2. 75kg/95/115/136/150.

Standing Calf Raise 4x10.

So back into deads after a fashion. I've tried to return to deadlifting many times since my back injury in 2007, and they've all ended the same way: Initial success followed by back problems of one sort or another. The gym has recently acquired a Hex Deadlift Bar and I've been thinking about giving it a go. No great weights shifted but I'm pretty pleased for a first attempt. I'll take things slowly and see how it goes.

I forgot to mention my starting weight yesterday - 97.8kg. I'm looking to add some size for the next 8-10 weeks, before starting a long, steady cut for my holidays.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> A Lower session this afternoon.
> 
> Leg Extensions 5x10, then 1x10,12,14 with the stack.
> 
> Leg Curls 5x10, with a drop set to finish.
> 
> Hex Bar Deadlifts 1x8, 1x6, 1x6, 1x4, 1x2. 75kg/95/115/136/150.
> 
> Standing Calf Raise 4x10.
> 
> So back into deads after a fashion. *I've tried to return to deadlifting many times since my back injury in 2007, and they've all ended the same way: *Initial success followed by back problems of one sort or another. The gym has recently acquired a Hex Deadlift Bar and I've been thinking about giving it a go. No great weights shifted but I'm pretty pleased for a first attempt. I'll take things slowly and see how it goes.
> 
> I forgot to mention my starting weight yesterday - 97.8kg. I'm looking to add some size for the next 8-10 weeks, before starting a long, steady cut for my holidays.


 Fingers crossed that this time will be different.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> So...Two days of complete training-free relaxation. I'll be back in the gym later on today.
> 
> The new look routine will comprise largely of the exercises I have been doing for some time now, but with a partial return to free weight exercises and a slight reduction in volume. Diet-wise I'm tightening things up too. Not a total return to a reducing diet, as I still aim to add a little lean tissue, but I'll be cutting down on bread and a couple of other food choice which I enjoy but that don't agree with me.
> 
> The break has allowed me to finish up on a couple of jobs including the dining room table constructed from scaffolding boards, and a new coffee table made up from a vintage suitcase. Excuse the general state of the place. The improvements have left things rather chaotic
> 
> View attachment 140374
> 
> 
> View attachment 140375


 Really like to see people re-use and up-cycle things ... and is that an old kitchen unit I see in the background?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Really like to see people re-use and up-cycle things ... and is that an old kitchen unit I see in the background?


 Yes, I do like to see what can be made out of bits and pieces you would normally simply discard. It's actually an old sideboard mate. Now it;s an 8 drawer chest, and the missus has bagged it for all her cooking and sewing stuff.


----------



## Mingster

Tonights gym session... Including warm ups.

Face Pulls 5x10. To shoulder level rather that the face.

Lat Pulldowns 3x8. Super strict.

Lat Pushdowns 4x10.

DB Bench 3x12.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Side Laterals 4x10.

Tricep Pushdowns 3x10 supersetted with Overhead Cable Extensions 3x10.

DB Curls 3x8. Heavy.

DB Barbell Curls 3x10. Elbows fixed, super strict.

Really went at this and felt suitably sick afterwards lol. Have only just pulled round a couple of hours later, and am about to sit down to some lean quarter pounders for supper. No gym tomorrow as a 12 hour shift at work, but will be back on the cardio when I get home.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Tonights gym session... Including warm ups.
> 
> Face Pulls 5x10. To shoulder level rather that the face.
> 
> Lat Pulldowns 3x8. Super strict.
> 
> Lat Pushdowns 4x10.
> 
> DB Bench 3x12.
> 
> Pec Deck 5x10.
> 
> Side Laterals 4x10.
> 
> Tricep Pushdowns 3x10 supersetted with Overhead Cable Extensions 3x10.
> 
> DB Curls 3x8. Heavy.
> 
> DB Barbell Curls 3x10. Elbows fixed, super strict.
> 
> *Really went at this and felt suitably sick afterwards lol*. Have only just pulled round a couple of hours later, and am about to sit down to some lean quarter pounders for supper. No gym tomorrow as a 12 hour shift at work, but will be back on the cardio when I get home.


 I'm not in the least bit jealous :lol:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm not in the least bit jealous :lol:


 HaHa. I thought you'd pick up on that bit lol.


----------



## Mingster

So 19.65km on the bike last night and a lower session in the gym this evening.

Leg Extensions 5x10. Then 3 sets with the stack 12/12/14. An additional 2 reps more than last time.

Leg Curls 6x10 with the last set a drop set.

Hex Bar Deads 5 sets 8,6,4,4,2. Added 5kg to the bar from the last session.

Standing Calf Raise 4x10.

A shed load of stretching.

My back was hurting from the off. Nothing to do with training. I must have been lying funny in bed or something; just one of those things that happen with a dodgy back. I probably shouldn't have bothered with the deads but it was only my second session and I'm a stubborn bugger. On the Naproxen and Jack Daniels now for medicinal purposes only. Lets see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hope you wake up feeling fine mate


----------



## Mingster

So I tried something a little different for my cardio yesterday. Still using my bike I alternated 45 second sprints with 75 second steady periods for 20 minutes. A bit of HIIT if you like. It was quite interesting and certainly raised a sweat.

Today I was back to the usual 30 minute sprint and I smashed my pb managing 20.75km in that period.

My back was still very sore yesterday, and has improved slightly today. I'll carry on with the physio and my naproxen, dihydrocodeine, diazepam stack and will be back in the gym tomorrow if it is at all possible. Two days without lifting and I'm getting restless lol.


----------



## Mingster

Another slight improvement with my back pain today, and into the gym for an upper session.

Reverse Pec Deck 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Lat Pushdowns 3x10.

Pec Deck 5x10.

DB Bench 4x12.

Side Laterals 3x10.

DB Curls 4x6-8.

Tricep Pushdowns, Overhead Extensions and Machine Dips tri set. 3 cycles of 10 reps per exercise.

Weighed in at 98.4kg.


----------



## Mingster

A lower session today.

Leg Extensions 5x10. Then 3x14 with the stack. An overall increase of 2 reps since the last session.

Leg Curls 5x10. Then 1x8 with an extra plate.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 1x8/6/6/4/2. Adding 5kg to the top set compared to last time.

Standing Calf Raise 4x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10.

Well my back felt ok before this session, but not fully recovered. Perhaps 80% or so. Apart from a mild twinge during the deads - more sciatica than disc - I finished the workout without incident. Tomorrow morning will be the acid test, but I'm quietly confident that things will be ok.


----------



## Mingster

An upper session today after work.

Face Pulls 5x10 with the last set a double drop.

Medium Grip Pulldowns 4x8.

Lat Pushdowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10 with the last set a double drop.

DB Bench 4x10-12.

Side Laterals 4x10.

Incline DB Curls 3x8.

Hammer Curls 2x10.

Overhead Cable Extensions 4x10.

Had to sit quietly in the corner for 15 minutes following this session to prevent my dinner making a reappearance. I've also aggravated my longstanding right tricep problem. I'll have to pop in to get some deep tissue massage on it next week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> An upper session today after work.
> 
> Face Pulls 5x10 with the last set a double drop.
> 
> Medium Grip Pulldowns 4x8.
> 
> Lat Pushdowns 4x8.
> 
> Pec Deck 5x10 with the last set a double drop.
> 
> DB Bench 4x10-12.
> 
> Side Laterals 4x10.
> 
> Incline DB Curls 3x8.
> 
> Hammer Curls 2x10.
> 
> Overhead Cable Extensions 4x10.
> 
> *Had to sit quietly in the corner for 15 minutes following this session to prevent my dinner making a reappearance*. I've also aggravated my longstanding right tricep problem. I'll have to pop in to get some deep tissue massage on it next week.


 :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Far too many things to do today to squeeze in any gym time but did manage to sneak past my previous pb on the bike. 20.8km in 30 minutes.

Spending a lazy night with some Chinese take away and a couple of glasses of Bulleit bourbon. Sometimes you just have to chill out and do absolutely nothing


----------



## Mingster

A lower session in a deserted gym today...

Leg Extensions 5x10. Then 1x16, 1x14, 1x14, with the stack. A 2 rep overall increase from my last session.

Leg Curls 6x10. The last set was a drop set.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 1x8,6,6,4,2. A 5kg increase from last time.

Calf Raises 4x10. A 5kg increase from last time.

Lots of quad stretching and lower back physio.

A decent enough session. I'm not lifting and huge numbers with the deads; in fact my top set is now 165kg, but this represents four sessions back on the deads with no flare up of my lower back issues. Fingers are still firmly crossed on this one. Everything else is increasing nicely so I'll just carry on for now and see where I get to.


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym this afternoon, weighing in at 99kg exactly.

Rear Pec Deck 5x10.

Medium Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 5x8.

Side Laterals 4x10.

DB Curls 4x6-8.

Barbell Curls 3x10.

Lat Pushdowns 6x10 supersetted with Overhead Cable Extensions 6x10.

I dropped a back exercise to focus on arms today. I'm not a big fan of arm training and tend to tag it on the end at times, so gave it a little more attention today and it worked well. I should have had someone take a photo lol, but I can't transfer my phone pics to my PC atm for some reason. I'll have to get my missus' to take a couple before I start my holiday diet so we can see what's what.


----------



## Mingster

A decent little lower session this afternoon.

Leg Extensions 5x10. Then 18,14,14 with the stack. The reps are starting to get a little silly now. I'll keep going for now but will soon have to start pre=exhausting the pre-exhaust lol.

Leg Curls 5x10.

Hex Bar Deads 5x 8,6,6,4,2. Another 5kg added to the bar. No bad reactions from my back.

Standing Calf Raise 4x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10.

Lots of stretching and physio during and after.

All well. I have a fair bit left in the tank so I'll just keep adding slowly and carefully, and resist the urge to go mad. Now the session is in the bank I'll be recovering with the assistance of a KFC 9 piece Tuesday deal :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym this afternoon as I have a day off work.

Face Pulls 5x10. The final set was a drop set.

Medium Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10. The final set was a drop set.

DB Bench Press 4x10-12.

Side Laterals 4x10. With a final set drop set.

DB Curls 4x6-8.

Pushdowns 4x10 supersetted with Overhead Extensions 4x10.

Hammer Curls 4x10.

Another decent session with the weights steadily increasing on several exercises, and some consolidation on others. Got a couple of positive remarks from fellow gym goers which always embarresses me but I'd be a liar if I said I wasn't pleased. Whatever reason lies behind our effort and dedication, there's a wee bit vanity lurking in there somewhere too


----------



## Mingster

And a quick session on the bike this evening. Smashed my 30 minute pb by managing 21.3km whilst watching Line of Duty on BBC iPlayer.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Back into the gym this afternoon as I have a day off work.
> 
> Face Pulls 5x10. The final set was a drop set.
> 
> Medium Lat Pulldowns 4x8.
> 
> Pec Deck 5x10. The final set was a drop set.
> 
> DB Bench Press 4x10-12.
> 
> Side Laterals 4x10. With a final set drop set.
> 
> DB Curls 4x6-8.
> 
> Pushdowns 4x10 supersetted with Overhead Extensions 4x10.
> 
> Hammer Curls 4x10.
> 
> Another decent session with the weights steadily increasing on several exercises, and some consolidation on others. Got a couple of positive remarks from fellow gym goers which always embarresses me but I'd be a liar if I said I wasn't pleased. Whatever reason lies behind our effort and dedication, there's a wee bit vanity lurking in there somewhere too


 :thumb Its a great feeling when someone lets you know all your hard work is paying off :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Another solid lower session after work today.

Leg Extensions 5x10. Then 1x20,14,14 with the stack.

Leg Curls 4x10.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 1x8,6,6,4,2. Added 5kg from last session.

Standing Calf Raises 4x10. Will up the weight next time.

Hyperextensions 3x10.

Lots of stretching and lower back physio.

Very content with today's workout. Deads are up to 175kg now with no obvious negative effects. That's 6 sessions now, which is an achievement in itself.

Here's the first update pics in a while; the new, skinny me lol...

View attachment DSCF1408.JPG


View attachment DSCF1410.JPG


----------



## BestBefore1989

Looking good mate, very vascular :thumb

Good news on the dead lifts, long may that continue.


----------



## Greshie

Looking good there Ming! :thumb


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking good mate, very vascular :thumb
> 
> Good news on the dead lifts, long may that continue.





Greshie said:


> Looking good there Ming! :thumb


 Cheers guys.

I've lost a fair bit mass over the past year but my muscle/bodyweight ratio has probably increased. Weighing in at a fraction under 100kg atm and still lean.


----------



## Mingster

No weights today but managed a respectable 21.2km in 30 minutes on my bike.


----------



## Mingster

I was very tired today after work and my workout suffered a little.

Reverse Pec Deck 5x10. The last set a double drop set.

Lat Pulldowns 4x10.

Lat Pushdowns 4x10.

Pec Deck 5x10. The last set a double drop set.

DB Bench Press 4x10.

Side Laterals 4x10.

DB Curls 4x6-8.

Overhead Cable Extensions 4x10.

As I say I ran out of steam a little towards the end, although I managed to increase the weight on several of the earlier exercises. I'll have an additional rest day tomorrow and see if that does the trick.


----------



## MRSTRONG

looking well mate hows things ?


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> looking well mate hows things ?


 Aye. Steady away mate. New lean look on one side, but I'm back doing deads on the other lol.

How's things with you?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Aye. Steady away mate. New lean look on one side, but I'm back doing deads on the other lol.
> 
> How's things with you?


 thats good to hear .

up`s n downs but settling and been back in the gym 5 weeks now , long road ahead...


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> thats good to hear .
> 
> up`s n downs but settling and been back in the gym 5 weeks now , long road ahead...


 Aye. Things never go as we plan but we keep fighting on.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Aye. Things never go as we plan but we keep fighting on.


 very true mate .

been a long time since i been on here cant find my old logs lol


----------



## Mingster

I didn't much feel like training this evening as a poor nights sleep, and a heavy workload had left me drained. But train I did and, as is so often the case, once I started lifting I felt much better and enjoyed a productive session.

Leg Curls 5x10. Then 1x20, 1x16, 1x14, with the stack.

Leg Extensions 5x10 with the weight upped from last time.

Hex Bar Deadlifts. 1x8,6,6,4,2,2.

Standing Calf Raises 4x10. Weighted upped from last time.

Hyperextensions 3x10. With a nice squeeze at the top of each rep.

Lots of stretching and core physio.

I had to add in an extra top set with the deads, which have now reached the heady heights of 180kg with no ill effects to my back. Seven sessions in and still going


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> very true mate .
> 
> been a long time since i been on here cant find my old logs lol


 Start a new one mate. Help you keep things focused.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Start a new one mate. Help you keep things focused.


 yeah i plan to just need to work a routine out its been a while


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah i plan to just need to work a routine out its been a while


 Simple but effective. That;s the way to go. No need to reinvent the wheel, and the simpler things are, the easier they are to stick to and progress.

You know what works for you.

Are you going for strength or physique or both?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Simple but effective. That;s the way to go. No need to reinvent the wheel, and the simpler things are, the easier they are to stick to and progress.
> 
> You know what works for you.
> 
> Are you going for strength or physique or both?


 ideally both so plan is to keep it simple and do 5x5 then when im ready to push harder i`ll add fluff stuff


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> ideally both so plan is to keep it simple and do 5x5 then when im ready to push harder i`ll add fluff stuff


 Keep me posted. I'm sure you'll smash it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Keep me posted. I'm sure you'll smash it.


 thanks buddy


----------



## Mingster

Still feeling fairly run down today so I stripped my workout back to the basics and managed to achieve some decent weight increases on several lifts.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

DB Bench Press 4x10.

Side Laterals 4x10.

DB Curls 4x8.

Tricep Pushdowns 4x10 supersetted with Overhead Extensions 4x10.

No body weight increase this week but, judging by the mirror, I seem to be heading in the right direction so will be carrying on with more of the same. For once I'm not working over a holiday period so celebrated by popping into Frankie & Benny's for a bite to eat with the missus. If that doesn't add a pound or two I don't know what will


----------



## Mingster

A cracking little Bank Holiday lower session this afternoon.

Leg Extensions 5x10. Then 1x16,16,14, and 14, with the stack.

Leg Curls 5x10.

Hex Bar Deadlifts [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected]

Standing Calf Raises 4x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10.

Lots of the usual stretching and lower back physio.

A satisfying session. I added an extra set with the stack on extensions as the reps were getting silly. The deads are up to 185 without issue, and my back and grip are staying the pace. So far, so good.

I bumped into a few old friends in the gym today. One of whom commented that I was looking well and getting better the older I get lol. That's a compliment...

I think 

Happy Easter guys.


----------



## Mingster

No gym today, but have just completed my first 45 minute cardio session on the bike. Managed a fraction over 30km so am very pleased with that. I'm not sure I can stand such a long cardio session unless there's something decent on the tv. Watched the first half of the Southampton Man City game today and it was all I could manage not to fall asleep.


----------



## Mingster

Another upper session this afternoon.

Reverse Pec Deck 5x10. Last set to failure.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10. Last set to failure.

DB Bench Press 4x10-15.

Side Laterals 4x10.

DB Curls 4x8.

Tricep Pushdowns 4x10 supersetted with Overhead Extensions 4x10.

A virtually deserted gym on an Easter Sunday afternoon. Does that make me dedicated? Or just a boring bugger who needs to get a life? Who knows? In fact, who cares? I enjoyed it. Weights were up in the main and there was some form of progression across the board.

The rest of the day has/will be spent on home improvements which are never ending. This evening I plan to have a relaxing night with a takeaway and an alcoholic beverage or two. Back into the gym for a lower session tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

A lower session this afternoon.

Hex Bar Deadlift 8x75kg, 6x115kg, 6x145kg, 4x165kg, 2x190kg.

Leg Extensions 4x10. Then 1x16,16,16, and a final set to failure with the stack.

Leg Curls 5x10. Will increase the weight on these next time out.

Standing Calf Raise 4x10. As above.

Hyperextensions 3x10.

Core work, physio, and stretching.

Started with the Deads today simply because it seemed like everyone in the gym was ignoring the fact that Monday's are National Chest Day, and had simultaneously decided to correct a lifetime of neglect and train legs. I spotted an opportunity, grabbed the bar and a floor space, and made them my own. 190kg went up comfortably, and the progression continues.

Everything else went smoothly, and a slight increase in weights will be made across the board in the next lower session, save for the extensions as I can't add any more.


----------



## Mingster

Back in the gym today after a 3 day break - although I did a swift 25km on the bike yesterday. The session wasn't the best: I've felt tired and run down all day, and seem to have developed a nasty tweak in my right elbow tendon. To compensate I further simplified my session and managed to shift some decent numbers, but I may well take another day's rest tomorrow.

Reverse Pec Deck 5x10. Last set a double drop.

Lat Pulldowns 3x8.

Pec Deck 5x10. Last set a double drop.

DB Bench Press 3x10.

Side Laterals 4x10.

DB Curls 5x10.

I finished off with some light, 20 rep Tricep Dips and Pushdowns just to get a little blood into the painful area.

Not sure why I'm so tired, although work has been particularly tough lately. My sleep apnoea has been getting worse of late, but I've been religiously wearing my mask, so there's not much more I can do there. On the bright side I have work tomorrow, but have the following week off so the break seems to be coming just at the right time.

Have a great weekend guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Did 45 minutes on the bike yesterday, and 28.3km.

Today I was back in the gym for a lower session...

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x75kg, 6x115kg, 6x145kg, 4x165kg, 2x185kg, 2x197.5kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10. Then 4x16 with the stack.

Leg Curls 5x8-10. Weight increased.

Standing Calf Raise 4x10. Weight increased.

Hyperextensions 3x10.

Core work, stretching and physio.

The good news is that the Hex Bar actually weighs 2.5kg more than I've been crediting it with so I've been lifting a wee bit more than I thought. Today, all sets went up well. No problems with my back, and my grip is still going strong. The bad news is that I can't increase the weight any further. The gym is a small one and only has so many large olympic plates. I've contacted the owners requesting another couple of 25's so here's hoping.

The other lifts are progressing nicely so all well. Time to chill out now and enjoy what's left of the weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Did 45 minutes on the bike yesterday, and 28.3km.
> 
> Today I was back in the gym for a lower session...
> 
> Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x75kg, 6x115kg, 6x145kg, 4x165kg, 2x185kg, 2x197.5kg.
> 
> Leg Extensions 3x10. Then 4x16 with the stack.
> 
> Leg Curls 5x8-10. Weight increased.
> 
> Standing Calf Raise 4x10. Weight increased.
> 
> Hyperextensions 3x10.
> 
> Core work, stretching and physio.
> 
> The good news is that the Hex Bar actually weighs 2.5kg more than I've been crediting it with so I've been lifting a wee bit more than I thought. Today, all sets went up well. No problems with my back, and my grip is still going strong. *The bad news is that I can't increase the weight any further.* The gym is a small one and only has so many large olympic plates. I've contacted the owners requesting another couple of 25's so here's hoping.
> 
> The other lifts are progressing nicely so all well. Time to chill out now and enjoy what's left of the weekend


 I have a set of Fitstream resistance bands, I think the green one add between 50 and 150lbs of resistance each and they sell for something like £20 each. Just an idea as your dead lifting is going so well.


----------



## Mingster

Cheers for the tip.

For now I'll probably just consolidate for a while, upping the reps gradually. I've come way further this time than in all the previous attempts so it may be wise to take things steadily rather than adding weight till something gives.

The gym does have limited facilities, but the fact that it is convenient, and I can access it 24 hours a day, seven days a week, makes it just too good to give up. Hopefully a couple of extra plates can be purchased and then I'll have all the options I'll need.


----------



## Mingster

A slightly different upper session today. I'm still feeling a little run down, and having to schedule workouts around home improvements doesn't help, so I adopted a style of deload training today.

Three sets of everything, the first set at 50% of my usual reps max, the second at 65%, and the third at 80%, with the final set becoming a double drop set using the earlier percentages. The arm exercises have a triple drop last set.

Face Pulls 3x15 with a double drop.

Lat Pulldowns 3x10 as above.

Cable Crossovers 3x12 as above.

Side Laterals 3x15 as above.

DB Curls 3x10 with a triple drop.

Overhead Extensions 3x15 as above.

Hammer Curls 3x12 as above.

This worked well and I felt every exercise in the muscle targeted, without the usual feeling of nausea and near exhaustion lol. I won't be doing this with lower training but I may well repeat this again next upper day if I feel I'm still a little short on recovery.


----------



## Stephen9069

Hopefully you recover soon mate it seems to be doing the rounds at the minute.


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Hopefully you recover soon mate it seems to be doing the rounds at the minute.


 I'm not sure what it is mate. I just seem lethargic. I'm struggling to focus atm.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> I'm not sure what it is mate. I just seem lethargic. I'm struggling to focus atm.


 Sounding run down mate


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Sounding run down mate


 Probably. Work has been pretty stressful recently. I'm off now until next Monday so hopefully I can recharge the batteries a bit.


----------



## Mingster

A lower session this afternoon.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x75kg, 6x115kg, 6x145kg, 4x170kg, 2x200kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10. Then 4x16 with the stack.

Leg Curls 5x8-10.

Standing Calf Raises 4x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10.

Stretching, core work, and physio.

I taped a couple of biscuits to the Hex Bar just to hit that 200kg mark, the first time I've lifted that much from the floor since my back injury almost exactly 10 years ago. The gym committee have agreed to get some more heavier plates, but I'll have to wait until the treasurer returns from illness, so it looks like an increase in reps will be the way forward for now.

All else went well. Feeling a bit better today so, hopefully, that will continue.


----------



## Mingster

No weights today, but managed 25.5km on the bike.

Today's home improvements completed, so moving onto to the new entranceway into the kitchen tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Squeezed in another deload upper session this afternoon.

Face Pulls 3x15. Last set a double drop set. As was the last set of all the subsequent exercises.

Cable Crossovers 3x12.

Lat Pulldowns 3x10.

Side Lateral Raises 3x15.

DB Curls 3x10.

Overhead Extensions 3x15.

Hammer Curls 3x10.

Another enjoyable session. Weighed in at 101kg. A cardio day tomorrow, then back to the deadlifts on Sunday. Have a great weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Yesterday I didn't think I would make the gym today. I went to bed early as I was varying between extreme overheating and violent shivering. In fact I was shaking like a Tow Law Robin as they say hereabouts. Or 'Shakkin like a Too Lah Robbin' as they say it in the local twang. I felt a bit better this morning, so forced down a couple of meals, and headed for the gym.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x75kg. 6x115kg. 6x145kg. 4x165kg. 2x185kg. 4x200kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10. Then 3x20 with the stack, employing rest/pause reps towards the end.

Leg Curls 5x8-10.

Standing Calf Raises 4x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10.

Stretching, core work, and physio throughout.

So, despite my affliction, a bit of a monster session truth be told. The 4 reps with 200kg were comfortable with no issues with my back or with my grip, although I may need to use a bit of chalk if I up the reps much more over the coming weeks. The extensions were very strong, and I managed to get through the rest of it despite starting to run out of steam.

Time for a lazy evening, and some recuperation.


----------



## Jakemaguire

What exactly did you do to your back?@Mingster


----------



## Mingster

Jakemaguire said:


> What exactly did you do to your back?@Mingster


 I slipped two discs.


----------



## Jakemaguire

Mingster said:


> I slipped two discs.


 Lumbar region I guess? Well done to keep moving forward mate back injuries are frustrating


----------



## Mingster

Jakemaguire said:


> Lumbar region I guess? Well done to keep moving forward mate back injuries are frustrating


 L4 and 5. These things never really clear up. They lull you from time to time, but there's always a weakness. You just have to make the best of it.


----------



## Jakemaguire

Mingster said:


> L4 and 5. These things never really clear up. They lull you from time to time, but there's always a weakness. You just have to make the best of it.


 Have you read any of doctor stuart mcgills books? Hes a highly regarded back specialist and works with lots of athletes, there's a website 'bookzz' you can find a couple of his on there


----------



## Mingster

Jakemaguire said:


> Have you read any of doctor stuart mcgills books? Hes a highly regarded back specialist and works with lots of athletes, there's a website 'bookzz' you can find a couple of his on there


 I haven't mate. I do have a mate who's a sports physio who put me right after months of misdiagnosis from the NHS.

Cheers for the tip.


----------



## Mingster

Back to the 'heavy' upper body approach today. Staying with the tried and trusted routine, but slightly lower reps, and no higher intensity techniques.

Reverse Pec Deck 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

DB Bench 3x10-15.

Side Laterals 4x12-15.

DB Curls 5x10.

Overhead Extensions 3x10 supersetted with Dip Machine 3x15.

The deload has obviously done me good strength-wise as I managed improvements in the Pec Deck, Pulldowns, and Dip Machine. It hasn't been so beneficial for my dodgy elbow, however, as it flared up quite badly once again. I need to replace a couple of exercises that aggravate it. Anti-Inflammatories and an ice pack are the order of the day this evening.


----------



## Mingster

A cracking lower session this afternoon.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x75kg, 6x115kg, 6x145kg, 4x165kg, 2x185kg, 5x200kg. Rep increase.

Leg Extensions 3x10. Then 1x20,20,20 with the stack. As last time out.

Leg Curls 1x10,10,8,8,8. Weight increase.

Standing Calf Raise 4x10. Weight increase.

Hyperextensions 3x10. 5kg added weight.

Core work, physio, and stretching.

Feeling good in the gym today. Maybe it was the better night's sleep, maybe it was the glorious sunshine, maybe it was last nights Bulleit Rye bourbon night cap/ Who knows? But all went well.

Added another rep to the deads. I reckon I've got another 2/3 reps in me atm, but I need some chalk as my grip was slipping after the fifth rep. I probably could have got another rep but I'll save that for next time.

Save for the extensions, everything else progressed today, and I have nowhere left to go with the extensions tbh. Weight is remaining constant at just over 100kg so all well there. Time for some good food and a spot of chilling. The weather forecast is good and I have a day off tomorrow, so a trip to Hexham with the missus looks on the cards.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Fantastic

5 Dead lift reps at 200kg :thumb bet there was a time that you didn't believe you would ever be doing that again


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fantastic
> 
> 5 Dead lift reps at 200kg :thumb bet there was a time that you didn't believe you would ever be doing that again


 Well, it is a Hex Bar lift tbf, but I'm very pleased to say the least. If I can get 6 months solid lifting with the Hex bar I may well see how I react to a conventional lift or two.

But it's still early days yet...


----------



## Mingster

27 km on the bike today. I've had to get a gel saddle to cope with the longer sessions - 40 mins plus - as the original one cuts right through you after around the 30-35 minute mark.

Back in to the gym tomorrow for an upper session.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> 27 km on the bike today. I've had to get a gel saddle to cope with the longer sessions - 40 mins plus - as the original one cuts right through you after around the 30-35 minute mark.
> 
> Back in to the gym tomorrow for an upper session.


 I hate our spin bike especially with the saddle lol my lass rubs it in she does the whole session standing up.

Has all the cardio had any affect on your lifting ?


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> I hate our spin bike especially with the saddle lol my lass rubs it in she does the whole session standing up.
> 
> Has all the cardio had any affect on your lifting ?


 Not that I've noticed mate. I'm not pushing for massive strength increases though. My exercise selection, bar the deads, isn't set up for that. I'm generally aiming for a more athletic, leaner look, but that deep set urge to lift heavier does keep tempting me from time to time


----------



## Mingster

A rare evening session tonight.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 4x10.

Seated Side Laterals 4x10.

DB Curls 5x10.

Machine Dips 4x15.

Nice and simple, and all went well. Strength was up across the board, although I had to limit my usual tricep work as my elbow is still extremely painful.

Future sessions will be work permitting, at least for the next week, as I have some long shifts coming up. I'm at work all weekend but here's wishing anyone who has time off a good one :thumbup1:


----------



## Sway12

Good thread - I just wondered, in another thread you said you stick only to the main compounds pretty much, but in these you start with assistance exercises and do machinework too. What gives? Did I miss something?


----------



## Prince Adam

Sway12 said:


> Good thread - I just wondered, in another thread you said you stick only to the main compounds pretty much, but in these you start with assistance exercises and do machinework too. What gives? Did I miss something?


 Sorry to jump in...

Compounds give you the best bang for your buck... Just my two cents


----------



## Mingster

Sway12 said:


> Good thread - I just wondered, in another thread you said you stick only to the main compounds pretty much, but in these you start with assistance exercises and do machinework too. What gives? Did I miss something?


 Well I'm not sure which thread you mean, but I have spent the vast majority of my lifting life basing my routine around the big three lifts. My basic routine over the past 35 years or so has been built on a Push, Pull, Legs protocol comprising...

Squats, SLDL/GHR, Calf exercise.

Bench, Dips, Tricep exercise.

Deads, Chins, Bicep exercise.

...or a close variation.

Since last summer I have changed my approach. I'm 55 now, pushing 56. I don't need to get any bigger, or build a great deal of additional muscle. I'm more fitness orientated now. I do regular cardio, and other activities to keep me physically active. Health and fitness are my priorities, and my weight training is designed to hone my physique rather than develop it.

I do the majority of my training in a predominantly fitness orientated gym, so free weights and facilities for training heavy are limited, and I tend to pre-exhaust my bigger muscles with isolation work first. I would always recommend free weights for building muscle but machines suit my purpose and allow me to work muscles intensely without as much risk for injury.

In short, what I recommend to others no longer applies to myself, so that would explain the contradiction you have picked up on. I advise beginners and intermediate lifters to train the way I did, because that's what worked for me. Now I'm in the 'Twilight' of my lifting - hence the journal title - and I do things differently.

Having said that, I occasionally slip back into my old routines lol. It's hard not to at times


----------



## Mingster

I went to the gym this evening armed with a bottle of liquid chalk.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x75kg, 6x115kg, 6x145kg, 4x165kg, 2x185kg, 6x200kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10. Then 1x25 with the stack.

Leg Curls 3x10.

Standing Calf Raise 3x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 5kg added.

Core work and stretching.

So I think that 6 with 200kg is enough as far as reps are concerned. I've no intention of turning this lift into cardio lol. I'l probably be dropping back to doubles and triples from now on, as I'm unwilling to risk injury from the inevitable loss of form as reps increase.

I was very tired tonight, even before the gym, and have had a gruelling day at work so the remainder of the session took on an abbreviated look. I dropped the volume on everything but kept the intensity high, and that will do for me. Sometimes it's simply not possible to do as much as you want to, but it's always possible to get the absolute most out of what you actually do


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Sometimes it's simply not possible to do as much as you want to, but it's always possible to get the absolute most out of what you actually do


 Quote of the year ... in fact quote of the century!


----------



## Mingster

A meeting at work finished unexpectedly early today so I had plenty of time to spend in the gym.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 4x10.

Seated Side Laterals 4x15.

DB Curls 5x10. Last set a drop set.

Pushdowns 3x15 supersetted with Dip Machine 3x15.

Hammer Curls 3x10.

A cracking session with sunlight streaming through the gym windows. Weights remained high despite the higher reps and, although my right elbow is still giving me gyp, I've found a couple of exercises that don't aggravate it too much.

Weight is staying pretty constant at 101kg, and I'm still happy with my condition, so all going reasonably well.


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Quote of the year ... in fact quote of the century!


 I never do a half-assed workout. If I'm feeling iffy I'll reduce the volume and give those sets/exercises my all. I'd rather do 3 sets of a single exercise with 100%, than a full workout ar 70%.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Mingster said:


> I never do a half-assed workout. If I'm feeling iffy I'll reduce the volume and give those sets/exercises my all. I'd rather do 3 sets of a single exercise with 100%, than a full workout ar 70%.


 Excellently put.


----------



## Mingster

No training today. I was scheduled to have a lower session, but I have had a groin strain ever since my last lot of deads and it has got progressively worse. I have quite a bit on over the next couple of days so it's looking like 3 days of complete training rest, then back into the gym on Sunday. If it feels ok by then I'll train lower. If not, it will be upper.


----------



## Stephen9069

Hopefully heals up fast mate


----------



## Mingster

Just a quick shout out to the Shield Maiden who is representing Great Britain in the European Equipped Powerlifting Championships in Malaga, Spain this morning.

Smash it, SM :thumb

http://www.europowerlifting.org/fileadmin/data/events/2017_Invitation_Equipped_Power_Malaga__2_.pdf


----------



## Mingster

And smash it she duly did...

192.5kg Squat.

150kg Bench.

177.5kg Deadlift.

520 total. Awesome.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> And smash it she duly did...
> 
> 192.5kg Squat.
> 
> 150kg Bench.
> 
> 177.5kg Deadlift.
> 
> 520 total. Awesome.


 :thumb


----------



## Mingster

So my groin strain felt much improved this morning, although I decided to be sensible and returned to the gym with an upper session.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Medium Grip Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 4x10.

Seated Side Laterals 4x15.

DB Curls 5x10.

Tricep Pushdowns 3x12 supersetted with Machine Dips 3x12.

Despite the 3 day lay off strength was good today and I matched all weights from my previous session save Bench, as I inadvertently added an extra 10kg to the bar. Still, it went up so mustn't grumble. Will have to increase some of these weights next session.

I'll be back in the gym tomorrow for a lower workout. I'll decide then whether to get back into the deads or have an extra day or two recuperation.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I would say err on the side of caution and take an extra day or two even after you feel your ready to dead lift again. You have been making some great progress and you will be kicking yourself if you hurry back before your ready and hurt yourself again.

But then I,m an old worry guts who likes to play it safe!


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I would say err on the side of caution and take an extra day or two even after you feel your ready to dead lift again. You have been making some great progress and you will be kicking yourself if you hurry back before your ready and hurt yourself again.
> 
> But then I,m an old worry guts who likes to play it safe!


 No mate. I quite agree. I'm 99% certain i'll take some additional rest. It makes sense to see how the other leg exercises affect the strain before I start pushing myself with deads.

I'm still waiting for the additional plates to arrive so there's no real hurry.


----------



## Mingster

So a lower session minus the Deadlifts.

Leg Extensions 3x10. Then 1x25 and 1x18 with the stack.

Leg Curls 5x10.

Standing Calf Raises 4x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 5kg added.

Lots of quad stretching.

A decent little session. It didn't seem like much without the deads but their absence allowed me to pour everything into the exercises I did do, and I left the gym with a little wobble. No obvious reaction to the session so normal service will be resumed next time out, albeit with a slight reduction in the weight used with the deads to see where things stand.

Body weight was 101kg.


----------



## Mingster

First stint on the bike since my groin strain. A comfortable 27.5km with no reaction so all well.

I'll be having a complete rest from training tomorrow, then back on the old routine from Thursday.


----------



## Mingster

An upper session today.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 4x10.

Side Laterals 4x10.

DB Curls 5x10.

Pushdowns 3x10 supersetted with Machine Dips 3x15.

A good session in which I increased the weights on all but Pulldowns and Pec Deck. I had a really crappy day at work so it did me good to let loose in the gym. The heat was stifling but I suppose we'll have to get used to that as Summer approaches. I would certainly be complaining if it was freezing lol.

All being well I'll be back to the deadlifts tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Lower today.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x60kg, 6x120kg, 6x150 kg, 4x180kg, 2x190kg, 2x200kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10. Then 1x28 and 1x22 with the stack, both sets to failure.

Leg Curls 4x10.

Standing Calf Raise 4x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 5kg added.

Stretching and core work.

So back to the deads with no issues. The 200 felt a bit heavier than it has in the past, but after a bit of a break I half expected that. I pushed everything else hard and it was a productive session overall.

I'm struggling to eat enough atm, which isn't like me, and I'm not sure why. I'll just have to keep shovelling it in lol, at least for the remaining few weeks until my cut.


----------



## Mingster

27.5km tonight on the bike.

I'm working all weekend so I may well have another cardio night tomorrow and get back in the gym for an upper session on Monday.

Enjoy your weekend guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

So another 20km on the bike tonight. Looking forward to getting back to the weights tomorrow.

Home made meatballs and spaghetti tonight, and a choice between a KFC or a few double cheeseburgers from McD's tomorrow. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## swole troll

Mingster said:


> So another 20km on the bike tonight. Looking forward to getting back to the weights tomorrow.
> 
> Home made meatballs and spaghetti tonight, and a choice between a KFC or a few double cheeseburgers from McD's tomorrow. Decisions, decisions...


 KFC's got to be the lesser of 2 evils since it actually looks like meat but in terms of getting the taste buds firing i think mcdonalds takes the win for me


----------



## Mingster

An upper session this afternoon.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 4x10.

Side Laterals 4x10.

DB Curls 5x10.

Pushdowns 3x10 supersetted with Machine Dips 3x15.

No increase in the top set weights but several increases in the earlier sets. I'm unsure if I have mentioned this buy I pyramid the weights up on the majority of the exercises most of the time. As the top end weights increase it's only natural to adjust the earlier sets to match, but it's not always a good idea to do both at the same time as the overall weight lifted can increase to a level that prevents progress.

Feeling a little run down today, and that reminded my that my nebido shot must be about due. I normally keep a note of when I get them in my diary so I know when to book my appointments, but I had forgotten to do so last time. A quick call to my local GP's surgery confirmed that I'm due next week and my appointment has been duly booked.

No McD's or KFC today as roadworks made the journey not worth my while. I'll definitely be having a KFC tomorrow though


----------



## Mingster

So, the first morning workout in as long as I can recall. I'm not a fan of am training but I am donating blood this afternoon so it was best to get this out of the way beforehand.

Hex Bar Deadlift 8x80kg, 6x130kg, 6x150kg, 4x170kg, 2x190kg, 3x200kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10. The two sets to failure with the stack. I'm not going to even bother counting these reps any longer. Save to say that I go until even a partial is beyond me.

Leg Curls 4x10.

Standing Calf Raise 3x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 5kg added.

Stretching and core work.

A good little session despite the early start, and the triple with 200 was much more comfortable this time out. The extensions were agonising, and I managed a good squeeze at the top of the reps for everything else.

I read with interest @swole troll's comments on calf training the other day, and I must admit I agree with him. Personally I feel the most effective ways to increase calf size are through walking a lot, cycling a lot, or being massively overweight and simply moving about. Mt calves are ok ish but never seem to improve from direct weight training. I think this is because calves are worked each and every day simply by moving about, and the only way to effectively improve them using weights would be to do 200+ rep sets.

Having said all that, when I reintroduced calf raises to my session I could barely get 4x10 with two thirds of the stack. Now I can easily do the same with the entire stack. For this reason I am going to continue to include three sets of 10 in my lower workouts, not for size, but for functionality and to ensure that a lack of balanced strength in my calves doesn't lead to an injury.


----------



## swole troll

Mingster said:


> So, the first morning workout in as long as I can recall. I'm not a fan of am training but I am donating blood this afternoon so it was best to get this out of the way beforehand.
> 
> Hex Bar Deadlift 8x80kg, 6x130kg, 6x150kg, 4x170kg, 2x190kg, 3x200kg.
> 
> Leg Extensions 3x10. The two sets to failure with the stack. I'm not going to even bother counting these reps any longer. Save to say that I go until even a partial is beyond me.
> 
> Leg Curls 4x10.
> 
> Standing Calf Raise 3x10.
> 
> Hyperextensions 3x10 with 5kg added.
> 
> Stretching and core work.
> 
> A good little session despite the early start, and the triple with 200 was much more comfortable this time out. The extensions were agonising, and I managed a good squeeze at the top of the reps for everything else.
> 
> I read with interest @swole troll's comments on calf training the other day, and I must admit I agree with him. Personally I feel the most effective ways to increase calf size are through walking a lot, cycling a lot, or being massively overweight and simply moving about. Mt calves are ok ish but never seem to improve from direct weight training. I think this is because calves are worked each and every day simply by moving about, and the only way to effectively improve them using weights would be to do 200+ rep sets.
> 
> Having said all that, when I reintroduced calf raises to my session I could barely get 4x10 with two thirds of the stack. Now I can easily do the same with the entire stack. For this reason I am going to continue to include three sets of 10 in my lower workouts, not for size, but for functionality and to ensure that a lack of balanced strength in my calves doesn't lead to an injury.


 ive heard that the reason they dont respond to the typical sets and reps overload of other muscles is there is a different muscle fiber type (or more so of a certain type) in the calf which is also why it makes for a poor site to inject despite it being used every day which usually makes for a good IM site

and the 200+ rep sets probably would be a good approach to those really determined to make them grow, maybe loading up a heavy back pack and walking up the stairs of a tower block, calf raising every step


----------



## Mingster

swole troll said:


> and the 200+ rep sets probably would be a good approach to those really determined to make them grow, maybe loading up a heavy back pack and walking up the stairs of a tower block, calf raising every step


 It may be wise to gradually build up to this lol.


----------



## Mingster

Twenty odd degrees and brilliant sunshine hereabouts today so only die hards were in the gym rather than sitting by the river with a pint of some refreshing beverage.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 4x10.

Side Laterals 3x10 with the final set a drop set.

DB Curls 4x6-10.

Pushdowns 3x19 supersetted with Machine Dips 3x15.

Because of the heat I trained with a steadier pace than usual but still managed to add weight to the Pulldowns, Laterals, and Curls. My right elbow is playing up again but otherwise all seems ok. I met up with a couple of old acquaintances after the session and we put the world to rights. It's always good to talk to like minded people and a few ideas were bounced around that I may incorporate once I start my diet.


----------



## Mingster

Another extremely warm and sunny day, and the gym was even emptier than yesterday.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x150kg, 4x170kg, 2x190kg, 2x2x200kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10. The two sets to failure with the stack.

Leg Curls 4x10.

Standing Calf Raise 3x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 5kg added.

Stretching and core work.

Very difficult to push oneself in this heat, especially on the deads. Still I bucked down and got the necessary work done. I'll be having a rest from the weights tomorrow, although I may do some cardio tomorrow night. It all depends if I have a drink or two during the FA Cup final 

Have a great weekend guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

So I didn't manage my cardio yesterday due to a highly entertaining FA Cup final, but I shrugged off my excesses and was back in the gym today.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 4x10.

Side Laterals 3x10 with the last set a drop set.

DB Curls 4x7-10/

Machine Dips 4x12.

Another good session with a small weight increase on the Bench and Dips and an extra rep on the Curls. The only downside being the fact that my troublesome right elbow was so highly inflamed from the benching that I couldn't manage a single rep of Pushdowns, as any attempt was agonising. No matter. I'll just train around it for a while.

Back yo work tomorrow, but for those of you with a long weekend...Party Hard lol :beer:


----------



## Mingster

Hi @Flubs Hope all is well in your world x


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Hi @[Redacted] Hope all is well in your world x


 Hey there lovely Ming.....I hit a rough patch. All good now and putting together PPL routine to get me back into the swing of things. In the West Country at the moment, did some climbing and some potholing today. Now resti g with a cuppa and a film. ETA to gym and weights, one week. I've been reading up now and again. I see SM is doing great! I'm very pleased for her.

ps. Tomorrow I'm out for lunch with friends and I'm having a pie!! Eeeek...first one in months...wahaaaayyyeeeeeeeeee.......I may kiss it first...pieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...?X


----------



## 25434

Pps.having huuuuuge problems logging in, so if u ask me a question and I don't answer for a while, it's cos I can't log in. X


----------



## Mingster

Great stuff. Especially the pie 

Drop in any time and feel free to pm if you ever need a chat x


----------



## Mingster

Nothing much to report today save a 26km spin on the bike. Should be back in the gym tomorrow for a lower session.


----------



## Mingster

A bit of a monster lower session today.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x150kg, 4x170kg 2x190kg 4x200kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10. Then two sets to failure with the stack.

Leg Curls 4x10.

Standing Calf Raise 3x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 5kg added.

Core work and stretching.

Did all the usual stuff today but just did it better. I always push myself hard when training but for some reason I managed to push harder today. When I was finished I was surprised to see that the workout had taken 10 minutes less than usual. This time saving was, however, negated by the fact that I had to sit for 20 minutes trying to prevent the reappearance of my mid morning snack lol.

A shower, a small post workout meal, and a nap for an hour seems to have done the trick, and I plan to be back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Another scorcher here in the Land of the Prince Bishops, although it was surprisingly cool in the gym.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 4x10.

Side Laterals 3x10 with the last set a drop set.

DB Curls 3x10, 1x9.

Machine Dips 3x15.

A small increase in the Bench again today. All the other top sets remained the same, although there were several weight increases in the build up sets. I'm still a little limited with my tricep work but the pain is gradually easing.

I've decided to postpone my holiday cut until the end of June. My weight has stabilized at the 101kg mark for three weeks now, so I don't really have that much to lose. 10 weeks should be more than enough time to achieve the desired results, and I don't see much point in extending it any further simply for the sake of it.

Plus it means I can munch on crisps and ice cream for another four weeks lol :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

just back from my holidays and catching up with everyone's journals. Glad to see things are going so well mate, your smashing it at the moment :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Another lower session tonight.

Hex Bar Deads 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x150kg, 4x170kg, 2x190kg 4x200kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10, and two sets to failure with the stack.

Leg Curls 4x8.

Standing Calf Raise 3x10.

Hypers 3x10 with 7.5kg added.

Stretching and core work.

Trained a little slower tonight as it was very hot and close, and quite difficult to get enough air on board. Upped the Curls and Hypers and squeezed the max out of everything else. I'm working again this weekend so I'm unsure whether I'll get any gym visits in or will have to settle for cardio.


----------



## Mingster

So no training Saturday nor tonight, but I did manage 30km on the bike yesterday. All being well I'll be back in the gym for a weights session tomorrow.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> So no training Saturday nor tonight, but I did manage 30km on the bike yesterday. All being well I'll be back in the gym for a weights session tomorrow.


 30km not to be sniffed at.....I started back today, felt like I had never stepped foot in a gym...humph...ah well, it's a start. Estimated sight of my own feet again?....a while.....lol


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> 30km not to be sniffed at.....I started back today, felt like I had never stepped foot in a gym...humph...ah well, it's a start. Estimated sight of my own feet again?....a while.....lol


 You'll soon get back into the swing of things ... muscle memory and such like as well as your infinite energy.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

A upper session after work tonight.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 4x10.

Side Laterals 3x10.

DB Curls 3x10.

Machine Dips 3x15.

Despite having had a few days away from the gym I was pretty tired leading into this session. Work has been taxing and I haven't been sleeping all that well. I dropped a few sets here and there, and eliminated any intensity techniques such as drop sets to compensate.

All and all a decent session with a small increase in weight on the Bench Press and Laterals and decent working sets on everything else. I'm certainly worn out now, and my back is a little sore although that is a regular occurrence and hopefully nothing sinister.

I have another long shift looming up tomorrow so I'll be back in the gym on Thursday and Friday before a farmhouse weekend away in the Yorkshire Dales.


----------



## Mingster

Quite a significant - for me - workout this afternoon.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x150kg, 4x170kg, 2x190kg. Straps on and, 10x200kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10, then 2 sets to failure with the stack.

Leg Curls 3x15.

Standing Calf Raise 3x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 7.5kg added.

Stretching and core work throughout.

So I took my straps to the gym for the first time today. 6x200 has been my recent pb bare handed and I was curious to see what I could manage without my grip limitation. I must say the 10 reps were pretty comfortable strength wise, and I could have probably managed another 3 or 4 but I was seriously blowing by the 10th rep so I called it a day. I could have done with someone running over and slapping an oxygen mask over my mouth by the end lol.

I pushed hard on the Extensions but, sensibly, went for reps with the Curls, and did what I had to do with the remaining exercises. I spent 10 minutes at the end pulling myself together, then another 10 minutes outside the gym doing the same before my drive home. I feel like I've been hit by a truck now but it's a very satisfying feeling nonetheless


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Quite a significant - for me - workout this afternoon.
> 
> Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x150kg, 4x170kg, 2x190kg. Straps on and, 10x200kg.
> 
> Leg Extensions 3x10, then 2 sets to failure with the stack.
> 
> Leg Curls 3x15.
> 
> Standing Calf Raise 3x10.
> 
> Hyperextensions 3x10 with 7.5kg added.
> 
> Stretching and core work throughout.
> 
> So I took my straps to the gym for the first time today. 6x200 has been my recent pb bare handed and I was curious to see what I could manage without my grip limitation. I must say the 10 reps were pretty comfortable strength wise, and I could have probably managed another 3 or 4 but I was seriously blowing by the 10th rep so I called it a day. I could have done with someone running over and slapping an oxygen mask over my mouth by the end lol.
> 
> I pushed hard on the Extensions but, sensibly, went for reps with the Curls, and did what I had to do with the remaining exercises. I spent 10 minutes at the end pulling myself together, then another 10 minutes outside the gym doing the same before my drive home. I feel like I've been hit by a truck now but it's a very satisfying feeling nonetheless


 Heavy deadlifts always leaves me blowing hard as well.

10 X 200kg is awesome mate :thumb when is your gym going to get you more weights? your workouts bordering on cardio as it is. :lol:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Heavy deadlifts always leaves me blowing hard as well.
> 
> 10 X 200kg is awesome mate :thumb when is your gym going to get you more weights? your workouts bordering on cardio as it is. :lol:


 I saw the guy with the funds last week. He says he'll get me 2x25kg and 2x20kg, so I'm just waiting for him to actually do it now. That would allow me to work up to 260kg - if I can get there of course


----------



## Stephen9069

That is some awesome pulling mate


----------



## Mingster

Haven't been in the gym since Friday as we have been enjoying a weekend in the Yorkshire Dales. No phone signal, broadband, or shops of any kind for miles around so nice and peaceful. Luckily I took a bottle of the good stuff with me and we were well stocked up with food so a splendid time was had by all.

Back into the gym for a upper session today after work.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 4x10.

Side Laterals 4x10. Last set to failure.

DB Curls 4x10. Last set to failure.

Pin Presses 4x10.

A satisfying session following a break and some overindulgence lol. Weights increased on the Pulls, Bench, and Curls and an all round improvement in my strength on all exercises. I seem to be steadily squeezing in more power related exercises, slowly but surely, with the Pin Presses being the latest example. I'm not sure whether I'm doing this consciously or not :whistling: I'm fairly sure I was simply looking for a Tricep exercise that wouldn't aggravate my dodgy right elbow, but then again...

Maybe I'm being inspired by the SM who recently broke the British equipped Bench Press record with a lift of 152.5kg at the European Championships. She's only been lifting equipped for a matter of months and there's lots more to come. Making the heaviest Bench ever by a British woman isn't a bad way to start.


----------



## Mingster

A poor night's sleep coupled with a hot, muggy day left me feeling less than energized today. I didn't want to miss out on my deads so reduced my lower session to enable me to maintain the intensity on that which I did do.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x150kg, 4x170kg, 2x190kg. Straps on, 10x200kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10. Then 1set to failure with the stack.

Hyperextensions 3x8 with 10kg added.

Stretching and core work.

So I cracked the 10x200 again which was my intention so I'm happy with the session. It certainly took it out of me though as, even with the reduced volume, I was absolutely shattered afterwards. So much so that I had a wee nap on returning home and slept for three hours lol. I suspect the culprit may well be my apnea mask I wear whilst sleeping. It's getting a little worn and it doesn't seal as well as it should so I'll be hoping to get it replaced fairly soon.


----------



## Mingster

So three days running at the gym, and that meant tailoring my workout to suit the workload over so short a period.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pushdowns 4x10.

Pec Dec 5x10.

Bench Press 4x15.

Side Laterals 4x15.

DB Curls 3x10.

Machine Dips 3x15.

A bit less weight and a few more reps here and there and a good session overall. My elbow is starting to feel much better so working my triceps with presses rather than extensions has seemed to have done the trick.

I'll be starting my diet in a couple of weeks and it will be interesting to see what my starting weight will be. Today I weighed in at 102.5kg.


----------



## Mingster

First session on the bike for a while today. I managed 28.3km in 45 minutes so I have to be satisfied with that.


----------



## Mingster

Another cardio session today. 22.6km on the bike in 35 minutes. It was pretty tough going in today's temperatures but it's done now and that's what counts.

I intend to take a couple of my own weight plates to the gym tomorrow as a make-do until they eventually get the plates that have been promised.


----------



## 25434

I did gym today and I had stop early as I was soooooooo hot I was literally swaying around like a drunk! When I got out of the shower I thought.."mmm nice and cool now" got my t shirt on and booom! Instant sweat....Phew....better a smaller workout than not all I think.

22.6km in 35 mins....prrrrrretttty good Ming. You must have felt kerrrnacked in this heat. Hope u get r plates. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> I did gym today and I had stop early as I was soooooooo hot I was literally swaying around like a drunk! When I got out of the shower I thought.."mmm nice and cool now" got my t shirt on and booom! Instant sweat....Phew....better a smaller workout than not all I think.
> 
> 22.6km in 35 mins....prrrrrretttty good Ming. You must have felt kerrrnacked in this heat. Hope u get r plates. X


 Cheers Flubs xx. Thing is by the time I get the plates I'll be well into my holiday diet and probably won't be able to lift the bloody things lol. Still, they will be there for my autumn/winter bulk and I definitely intend to lift them then.


----------



## Mingster

29 degrees in the gym this afternoon, and it had to be deadlift day...

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x150kg, 4x180kg, 4x205kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10, then a set to failure with the stack. Just for the record todays final set was 31 slow and controlled reps.

Leg Curls 3x15.

Standing Calf Raise 2x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 10kh added.

Core work and stretching. I kept this to a minimum today.

Extremely hot and close in the gym, so a slower paced session that usual. I took a couple of my own plates in and edged my deads up a little for the first time in a while. The other exercises were a bit of a chore today, but I kept with it and eked out every last bit of progression that I could manage in the circumstances.

The gym was as good as empty, but the benches outside the pub up the road were filled to overflowing lol. Sometimes, it seems, we have this lifestyle thing a little skew- whiff :huh:


----------



## Mingster

Another scorcher hereabouts today and very hot and close in the gym tonight.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 4x8.

Side Laterals 3x15.

DB Curls 3x12.

Pin Presses 3x12-15.

Another session adjusted to survive the conditions. Generally slightly lower weights for slightly higher reps, but a small weight increase on both the Bench and the Laterals.

To tell the truth I'll be glad to start my diet shortly as the only thing worse than training in this heat is training in this heat and trying to keep down the colossal amounts of food I need to maintain/slightly increase my bodyweight. It's no fun, I'll tell you.


----------



## Mingster

A good old power session today.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x80kg. 6x120kg. 6x150kg. 4x180kg. 2x200kg. 4x210kg. No straps, no belt.

Leg Extensions 3x10. Then one set to failure with the stack. Today this was 34 reps plus a couple of partials.

Leg Curls 2x10. I started to feel a cramp forming in my calf towards the end of this set. Third set the cramp became full blown and I hobbled off to stretch it out.

Calf Raises were therefore cancelled.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 10kg added.

Lots of core work and stretching.

Despite the cramp this was a good session. The deads were fairly comfortable and I will be replacing my pair of 15kg plates with some 20's next time out. I could go up to 220 with the 15's but I wouldn't be able to fit 215 on the bar, which will be my next target, so 20's it will have to be.


----------



## Mingster

Oh, and I managed 40 minutes on the bike yesterday, covering 25.5km in the process.


----------



## Mingster

So a upper session today, and the first session for a while where the heat wasn't an issue.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 4x8.

Side Laterals 4x15.

Pin Presses 3x15.

Weight increases on the Pulldowns and Bench, and all other exercises matching my previous bests resulted in me being absolutely shattered towards the end of the session. Thus the bicep fluff was dropped altogether. In truth, no great loss to any workout.

I'll be starting my diet in 8 days so I'm not expecting much in the way of weight increases from that point, but I'll be bulking up again following our holiday, and I may make a return to the powerlifting club. In the meantime I have 8 days to eat as much rubbish as possible lol


----------



## Mingster

I went to look at this yesterday. Nice bike. Just a few months too early for me really, but I will have a Dyna before too much longer


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> I went to look at this yesterday. Nice bike. Just a few months too early for me really, but I will have a Dyna before too much longer
> 
> View attachment 143140


 Now thats a stunning bike mate


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Now thats a stunning bike mate


 Yes, and at a dealer less than 5 miles away from me too. I really need to finish paying for the home improvements before I treat myself to a new bike but it's hard not to go looking when one pops up on your doorstep.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Yes, and at a dealer less than 5 miles away from me too. I really need to finish paying for the home improvements before I treat myself to a new bike but it's hard not to go looking when one pops up on your doorstep.


 what do you ride at the moment ?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> what do you ride at the moment ?


 I sold my Triumph Speedmaster earlier this year. I 'ride' a Kia Cee'd atm lol.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> Yes, and at a dealer less than 5 miles away from me too. I really need to finish paying for the home improvements before I treat myself to a new bike but it's hard not to go looking when one pops up on your doorstep.


 Ill play the devil on your shoulder Life's too short mate you should go for it

Do it

Go on what's the worst that could happen

You know you want to lol


----------



## Mingster

TBH my true biking days are a ways in the past, but the missus has been nagging me to get back to it for a while now, and it makes sense as we don't want to be running two cars as retirement looms.

What bike have you got atm Stephen?


----------



## Mingster

Another 40 minutes on my non-motor 'bike' this afternoon, and another 26km covered.

I also fished out a pair of 20kg plates which I'll be taking to the gym tomorrow for deads.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> TBH my true biking days are a ways in the past, but the missus has been nagging me to get back to it for a while now, and it makes sense as we don't want to be running two cars as retirement looms.
> 
> What bike have you got atm Stephen?


 Iv got a Kawasaki Vulcan 1400 mate I love it but don't get to ride it as much as I'd like to it's mainly school holidays when I don't have to drop my son at school.

My youngest is obsessed with it


----------



## Mingster

And back into the gym today for more of the same...

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x160kg, 4x180kg, 2x200kg, 4x215kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10, then one set to failure with the stack.

Leg Curls 3x10.

Standing Calf Raise 2x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 10kg added.

Core work and stretching throughout.

So not only another 5kg increase on my top set of deads, a subtle little increase in the build up sets too. No cramps today but I kept the Leg Curls fairly basic and the same with the Calf Raises. The 20kg plates I took to the gym today will see me through to 230kg if I can get there, and if I do that will be my limit for now as I start my pre holiday diet a week tomorrow. I'll be content to maintain certain lifts at beat throughout the diet period, but I'll be aiming to increase the lifts once again during autumn and winter/

Hope you all have enjoyed a cracking weekend.


----------



## Mingster

Upper today...

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Pec Deck 5x10.

Bench Press 4x8.

Side Laterals 3x15.

Pin Presses 3 sets to failure at 15,12, and 11 reps.

Upped the weight on both the Pec Deck and Bench today. Bench is only at 115kg atm but considering it's after a pre-exhaust I'm pretty happy with this. I'm using 112kg on the Pec Deck so I'm pretty bushed by the time I start to bench. Gave any bicep work a miss once again. As I've said it's largely unnecessary imo and I'll be doing a bit more of that kind of thing anyway once my cut is in full swing.

The goal atm is to squeeze as much strength progression out as I can before the diet takes hold.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Upper today...
> 
> Face Pulls 5x10.
> 
> Lat Pulldowns 4x8.
> 
> Pec Deck 5x10.
> 
> Bench Press 4x8.
> 
> Side Laterals 3x15.
> 
> Pin Presses 3 sets to failure at 15,12, and 11 reps.
> 
> Upped the weight on both the Pec Deck and Bench today. Bench is only at 115kg atm but considering it's after a pre-exhaust I'm pretty happy with this. I'm using 112kg on the Pec Deck so I'm pretty bushed by the time I start to bench. Gave any bicep work a miss once again. As I've said it's largely unnecessary imo and I'll be doing a bit more of that kind of thing anyway once my cut is in full swing.
> 
> The goal atm is to squeeze as much strength progression out as I can before the diet takes hold.


 Your doing 11 sets of chest exercises exercises between, 8 and 15 reps. That's a lot of volume to be throwing 112 / 115Kg around. :thumb


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your doing 11 sets of chest exercises exercises between, 8 and 15 reps. That's a lot of volume to be throwing 112 / 115Kg around. :thumb


 Yes, but just think how much I'll be able to shift when I revert back to Bench as my primary exercise


----------



## Mingster

Another small progression today...

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x160kg, 4x180kg, 2x200kg, 4x220kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10, then one set to failure with the stack.

Leg Curls 3x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 10kg added.

Core work and stretching.

Didn't feel that good with the warm up deads but the top set was comfortable. Heavy but comfortable. The way the plate situation is means I can add up to 230kg to the bar but not 225 so I'll have a decision to make before my next session. The rest of the workout is becoming something of an afterthought, but I'm still giving 100% into what little I do. The core work and stretching seem to be keeping my back in good order so I always focus during these.


----------



## 25434

I think 100% effort isn't a bad thing, even if you/me/anyone is firing half cocked, if you know what I mean. It's better than not doing it at all right? Well done Lord Ming....well done..x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Another small progression today...
> 
> Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x160kg, 4x180kg, 2x200kg, 4x220kg.
> 
> Leg Extensions 3x10, then one set to failure with the stack.
> 
> Leg Curls 3x10.
> 
> Hyperextensions 3x10 with 10kg added.
> 
> Core work and stretching.
> 
> Didn't feel that good with the warm up deads but the top set was comfortable. Heavy but comfortable. The way the plate situation is means I can add up to 230kg to the bar but not 225 so I'll have a decision to make before my next session. The rest of the workout is becoming something of an afterthought, but I'm still giving 100% into what little I do. The core work and stretching seem to be keeping my back in good order so I always focus during these.


 Mate you are making great progress, so don't go forcing it. You can get to 230 after the holiday


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate you are making great progress, so don't go forcing it. You can get to 230 after the holiday


 I'll take the extra plates in that will allow me to go for 225 I think. My absolute max before my cut will be 230. If I get that I'll back off until after my holiday. I've gone from 150 to 220 in pretty short order and I'm conscious of pushing things too far too soon. I'd like to get the 230 though, even if it's just a single.


----------



## Mingster

A upper session this afternoon...

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Bench Press 4x8.

Side Laterals 3x15.

Pin Presses 3x12.

Machine Dips 3x15.

DB Curls 3x10.

So I dropped the Pec Deck pre-exhaust for once and upped the Bench to 120kg. The Pin Presses went well so I added in some Dips just to completely trash my tri's. Everything else was good and I even managed a wee bit for biceps at the end. Good stuff and I'm happy enough.

Enjoy your weekend guys :beer:


----------



## Mingster

For one reason or another I haven't managed to get any time on the bike this week, so I made up for it with a 50 minute session today. That's the longest time period yet and also the longest distance at 31km.


----------



## Mingster

A Lower session this afternoon...

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x160kg, 4x180kg, 2x200kg, 4x225kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10, then a single set to failure with the stack.

Leg Curls 3x10.

Standing Calf Raise 2x10 with the stack.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 10kg added.

Core work and stretching.

So I managed 4x225, but the first rep felt very heavy. I'm always a little cautious with the first rep of every set due to my history of back issues. I know this isn't a good thing, but I don't seem to be able to do much about it. Once I get the first rep my technique kicks in on autopilot and the lifts get easier, but that first rep is a killer.

I'm in two minds whether to go for 230 next time out or call it a day for now. We'll see how I feel next lower day.

My cut starts tomorrow and I weighed in today at 102.5kg, or 226lbs, or 16 stone 2, or thereabouts.


----------



## Mingster

I haven't slept well recently, and I felt pretty run down prior to tonight's workout so I reduced the session slightly so I could blast the stuff I did do...

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Bench Press 4x8.

Side Laterals 3x15.

Pin Presses 3x12.

This approach seemed to do the trick. Although there were no weight increases I managed to equal my past lifts so I have to be happy with that.

It's only day two of the diet and I'm feeling hungry already lol. It'll pass though. The first week or two is always the worst.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> It's only day two of the diet and I'm feeling hungry already lol. It'll pass though. The first week or two is always the worst.


 Agreed. I'm on week three, just....not actual dieting as such but a slow run into eating better, first week was hell, didn't want to eat at all really, second week was better and so far since Sunday pretty good. Keep going my fave pie eating friend. Grarrrrrrggghhhhhhhhhhh.....cough....that's my tiger roar, I bring it out on special occasions. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Agreed. I'm on week three, just....not actual dieting as such but a slow run into eating better, first week was hell, didn't want to eat at all really, second week was better and so far since Sunday pretty good. Keep going my fave pie eating friend. Grarrrrrrggghhhhhhhhhhh.....cough....that's my tiger roar, I bring it out on special occasions. X


 Thanks hon...But don't mention juicy, succulent, delicious pies when I'm dieting lol.

 I'm going to save that tiger roar of yours for my next heavy session xx


----------



## Mingster

A quick 25 km on the bike tonight. I'll be having another cardio day tomorrow and then back into the gym for a weights session Friday.


----------



## Mingster

So another poor nights sleep meant that I simply didn't have enough energy to do my cardio after work yesterday, and I went to bed for a couple of hours instead. However, every cloud and all that resulted in me sleeping in until 1000 this morning. This meant that I didn't eat from between 8 o'clock last night and 11 o'clock this morning so that inadvertent bit of fasting should help my diet along no end.

A big pile of bacon and eggs to fuel my workout this afternoon, and I'm good to go.


----------



## Mingster

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x60kg, 6x120kg, 4x160kg, 4x180kg, 3x4x200kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10, then one set to failure with the stack.

Leg Curls 3x15,

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 10kg added.

Stretching and core work.

So I didn't go for 230 for a couple of reasons. One, I've slept badly all week and felt pretty weak as a result. Two, it's never a good thing to end a training cycle on a failure. If you do then you have to wait for a whole training cycle to put that particular demon to rest, and that sort of mind-set cannot be a good thing. Anyway, I probably made the right decision as the increased volume of the top sets felt plenty heavy enough.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x60kg, 6x120kg, 4x160kg, 4x180kg, 3x4x200kg.
> 
> Leg Extensions 3x10, then one set to failure with the stack.
> 
> Leg Curls 3x15,
> 
> Hyperextensions 3x10 with 10kg added.
> 
> Stretching and core work.
> 
> So I didn't go for 230 for a couple of reasons. One, I've slept badly all week and felt pretty weak as a result. Two, it's never a good thing to end a training cycle on a failure. If you do then you have to wait for a whole training cycle to put that particular demon to rest, and that sort of mind-set cannot be a good thing. Anyway, I probably made the right decision as the increased volume of the top sets felt plenty heavy enough.


 Mate

6 months ago you would have torn my arm off if I had offered you a 200Kg dead lift.

The speed with which you have re-acquired a 200Kg lift is dam impressive, yet the tone of your post leaves me to believe that your not entirely happy with 3 sets of 4 !

I guess the thing with always striving for improvement is that it results with always being dissatisfied with what you have now, nothing is ever good enough. Or is that just me?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate
> 
> 6 months ago you would have torn my arm off if I had offered you a 200Kg dead lift.
> 
> The speed with which you have re-acquired a 200Kg lift is dam impressive, yet the tone of your post leaves me to believe that your not entirely happy with 3 sets of 4 !
> 
> I guess the thing with always striving for improvement is that it results with always being dissatisfied with what you have now, nothing is ever good enough. Or is that just me?


 No, I'm happy enough. I would have taken less than that when I started. In fact I would have taken any weight as long as I could carry on lifting beyond the 2-3 workouts that was my norm with the conventional deadlift.

I've been doing these for around 10 weeks or so, twice a week, which is a decent length for a cycle of training, and I've gone from 150 to 225 so I'd be crazy to be unhappy with that. I'll still be doing them during my cut, but more for a few sets of 3 or 4 like today than any real progression in weight.

I'll be back on the weight increases from around October time, and if I can progress a little further it would be nice. Time will tell


----------



## Mingster

No gym today, but a pretty brisk 29 km in 45 minutes on the bike should have burnt off a few calories, especially in the hot and muggy conditions hereabouts.

I've had a fairly easy week diet-wise, as I always start gently and gradually ramp things up. All sweets, cake, biscuits etc have been eliminated, and this will be followed by bread next week. During the third week I will limit my complex carbs to one main meal with approximately 50g of rice, pasta, or potato. And so on and so on...

I always find a gradual change in diet is much more manageable than a sudden elimination of everything, and it makes any small slip much less important and, therefore, much less likely to be used as an excuse for totally going off the rails.


----------



## Mingster

Today was an upper session.

Face Pulls 5x10.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Bench Press 4x8.

Side Laterals 3x15.

Pin Presses 3x10.

Managed to get the Bench up to 122.5kg and added a bit to the Pin Presses too so I'm happy with that. I'm not looking to add lots of weight to lifts now I'm in a diet phase, but if I feel like I can then I will 

One week in my weight is down to 101.3, a drop of 1.2kg.


----------



## Mingster

Another upper session today.

Face Pulls 3x10, with the final set a drop set.

Bench Press 5x10,8,8,6,8.

Close Grip Pulldowns 3x10, last set a drop.

Side Laterals 3x12, last set a drop.

Barbell Curls 3x10, last set a drop.

Machine Dips 4x12.

I was due a lower session, but a variety of factors were against that, so I did a modified upper session as I hadn't totally recovered from Sundays workout. Most exercises were done with slightly lower weights to balance the addition of a finishing drop set. There were a few variations in grip and rep ranges too. Bench was pretty much as normal and has crept up to 125kg for 6.

All being well I'll have my postponed lower session sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

And so to the slightly postponed lower session.

Hex Bar Deadlift 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x160kg, 4x180kg, 3x4x200kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10, then 1 set with the stack to failure.

Leg Curls 3x12.

Standing Calf Raise 2x10.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 10kg added.

Stretching and core work throughout.

So, pretty much a repeat of my last lower session save that the Deads were much easier today/ Consolidation lol. I was generally stronger throughout and felt a lot better than most recent sessions. This may well be down to getting the best nights sleep in ages. Funnily enough I started taking 15mg MK677 before bed last night. If that's what did the trick then long may it continue


----------



## Mingster

A spot of cardio on the bike this evening. 45 minutes and 28.6km covered. Felt a wee bit light headed after this but pulled round with a bunch of grapes and 40g of dark chocolate.


----------



## Mingster

Tonights session...

Face Pulls 3x10, last set a drop set.

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns 3x10, last set a drop.

Bench 4x8.

Side Laterals 3x15, last set a drop.

DB Curls 3x10, last set a drop.

Pin Presses 3x12.

A cracking little workout, feeling energised and strong. Although I'm cutting I'm still trying to progress my Bench a little and the weight edged up to 127.5kg for my final set tonight. I Pin Press with the same weight as I Bench so that went up too.

For the record the drop sets work as follows...say on the Face Pulls. Three sets of 10 reps each. As soon as I finish the last set I pick up a lighter set of 'bells and do a further 6-8 reps, then another lighter set and do another 6-8 reps to failure.

Weight has dropped slightly to 100.2kg, which is pretty good considering it was the missus' birthday this week, and we went out for an enormous meal followed by a bucket full of ice cream :whistling:


----------



## 25434

Enormous meal and a bucket of ice cream.......I'm finding it difficult to see the rest of the post for some reason.... :lol: :lol: .....key you had to sleep sitting up? I dog I have a big meal...so full I can't lie down at all....durrrrr....


----------



## Mingster

It's in the high 20's hereabouts today and the gym was stifling.

Hex Bar Deadlift 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x160kg, 4x180kg, 2x5x205kg.

Leg Extensions - the usual 3x10 plus a final set to failure with the stack.

Leg Curls 3x10-15.

Hyperextensions 3x8 with 12.5kg added.

Stretching and core work.

Changed the final sets around a little on the Deads and upped the weight on the hypers. The Leg Curls seemed very hard today for some reason, but the stretching and core work felt particularly effective. As I say, it was extremely warm in the gym today which makes it a little more difficult to maintain focus and aggression but, all in all, things went ok.

Hopefully I'll be back in the gym for an upper session on Thursday and another lower workout on Friday. I'm toying with the plan of reintroducing squats on Friday, and alternating them with the Deads for the remainder of my cut.


----------



## Mingster

Still struggling to fully focus on my diet but another 28km on the bike tonight should cut me a bit of slack. Back in the gym tomorrow for an upper session.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Still struggling to fully focus on my diet but another 28km on the bike tonight should cut me a bit of slack. Back in the gym tomorrow for an upper session.


 I found dieting was as much a habit as anything, you'll get back into the swing of it mate. How long till the holiday?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I found dieting was as much a habit as anything, you'll get back into the swing of it mate. How long till the holiday?


 I have another 7-8 weeks yet, mate. Plenty of time...I hope lol. Things have been much better today.


----------



## Stephen9069

BestBefore1989 said:


> I found dieting was as much a habit as anything, you'll get back into the swing of it mate. How long till the holiday?


 Lol don't say that if never got into the swing of it and contemplating ordering a pizza tonight.

Just think a 14" meatfest with some garlic dip, now close your eyes inhale can you smell it lol

Sorry mate did I type that out loud lol


----------



## Mingster

A quick upper session after work today...

Face Pulls 3x10 with a drop set.

Close Grip Pulldowns 3x8 with a drop.

Bench Press 3x8 1x5.

Side Laterals 3x12 with a drop.

DB Curls 3x10 with a drop.

Pin Presses 3x12.

I've had a pretty difficult week at work and I felt pretty run down before this session. I guess that showed itself in my only managing 5 reps of my last set of Bench. I simply ran out of steam. Still, the rest of the session went pretty well, and I now have three days off to recharge the batteries. And I feel like I need them I must say.


----------



## 25434

Well Ming, accepting you need to re-charge and then come back with a knock it outta da park session is a good thing right? Now go and eat pie, drink a manly beer and come back feeling grarrrrghghghghghghgghhhhhh....x

Enjoy your three days.


----------



## Mingster

So,... I was at a bit of a loose end this afternoon so popped into the gym for a quick lower session.

Squats 5x5. Followed by 1x10 continuous tension set.

Leg Extensions 3x10 plus 1 set to failure with the stack.

Leg Curls 3x10.

Standing Calf Raise 3x10 with a 20 second hold at the top of the final rep of each set.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 12.5kg added.

First session with squats for what seems like an age, and I could certainly tell. I don't care what anybody says, there is no exercise that you feel work your legs as much as the squat. No great weights but just doing the movement is another step back to my training roots.

I was so excited lol that I even did a quick set of 50 reps on a Shoulder Press machine between the Curls and the Calf Raises. No idea why really, I just fancied a go to see if I could get them 

Have a great weekend guys :beer:


----------



## Mingster

My legs weren't as sore as I expected today following the return to squatting, but I've sorted what ache there was by doing another 25km on the bike this afternoon. I'll be back to the gym tomorrow for a weigh in and an upper session.


----------



## Mingster

A bit of a mixed bag today.

On the downside I weighed in at 103kg ffs!! That's heavier than when I started lol. I can only put this down to the MK-677 as, although I had an iffy start to the week diet-wise, I've been eating at a considerable deficit these past 3 days. They say water retention can be a side effect, so I'm putting this down to that.

On the bright side, I felt strong. Everything was considerably easier than it had been previously, and I managed two comfortable sets of eight with 130kg on the Bench.

Face Pulls 3x10 with a drop to finish.

Lat Pulldowns 3x8 with a drop.

Bench 5x8.

Side Laterals 3x12 with a drop.

DB Curls 3x10 with a drop.

Pin Presses 3x12 last set to failure.

I've got a home made Sunday dinner with Yorkshires to come so no danger of losing any weight today


----------



## Mingster

I decided to take an extra day away from the gym today, but I did manage a satisfying 29km in 45 minutes on the bike. I have had some thoughts of mixing up tomorrows gym session, but I'll wait and see how things go when I get there


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym this afternoon.

Hex Bar Deadlift 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x160kg, 4x180kg, 8x200kg.

Squat 5x5 at 120kg. Followed by a continuous tension set for 10x80kg.

Leg Extensions 2x10. Then one set to failure with the stack.

Hyperextensions 2x10 with 15kg added.

Core work and stretching.

So Deads and Squat in one session. To tell the truth I wasn't completely happy with alternating these exercises between lower days. I'll have to split them as the weights increase but, at the moment, it's manageable and I'm pleased with the way it worked out.


----------



## Mingster

Made the schoolboy error of combining business with work this afternoon and met with a manager at the gym. Our meeting went well, but training was compromised for a while and, although I got things back on track, the session failed to hit the heights I expect from a workout.

Face Pulls 3x10 with a drop.

Lat Pushdowns 3x10 with a drop.

Bench Press 4x8.

Side Laterals 3x12 with a drop.

DB Curls 3x10 with a drop.

CGBP 4x12.

Weighed in at 100.3kg.


----------



## 25434

Pie. That is all.

iwontbesayingthattomorrowwhenicantgetintomyjeans! :lol:

View attachment IMG_0271.JPG


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Pie. That is all.
> 
> iwontbesayingthattomorrowwhenicantgetintomyjeans! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 144195


 Bother I was hoping to try multiple emoticons when 'liking' the above ....


----------



## Mingster

Another 30km on the bike tonight.

Now it's time to sit back and chill out with a wee drink and some pizza. Tomorrow will be work, followed by a lower session at the gym.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Another 30km on the bike tonight.
> 
> Now it's time to sit back and chill out with a wee drink and some pizza. Tomorrow will be work, followed by a lower session at the gym.


 Have you thought about getting a real bike and getting out into the fresh air ... so much beautiful countryside to see in your neck of the woods ...

(sayshewhosnotbeenonapushbikesinceabout5yearsold)


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Have you thought about getting a real bike and getting out into the fresh air ... so much beautiful countryside to see in your neck of the woods ...
> 
> (sayshewhosnotbeenonapushbikesinceabout5yearsold)


 Not a chance. Real bikes have engines.

I only have to walk a few yards to be in the countryside and walking is the finest way to experience it


----------



## Mingster

A quick lower session after work today.

Leg Extensions 3x10. Then one set with the stack to failure.

Squats 5x5 at 130kg. 1x10.

Leg Curls 3x15.

Hyperextensions 2x10.

Stretching and core work.

We have the rellies staying with us this weekend and that coupled with a tiring shift at work meant that they was no chance of a deads/squat combo today. Instead I pre-exhausted with the Extensions before the Squats, and went for higher reps with the Curls.

I'm pretty worn out atm, and I'm looking forward to my next day off. Unfortunately it's not until Wednesday.


----------



## Mingster

A cracking little upper session today after work.

Face Pulls 4x10 with a triple drop.

Bench Press 5x8 working up to 132.5kg.

Side Laterals 3x12 with a drop set.

DB Curls 3x10 with a drop set.

Pin Presses 4x10 up to 140kg.

Machine Dips 2 sets to failure.

Missed out the usual Pulldowns to focus a little more on other exercises. Decent strength throughout and, even though my weight isn't dropping = 100.5kg today - I'm looking fuller and leaner which is something I suppose.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> A cracking little upper session today after work.
> 
> Face Pulls 4x10 with a triple drop.
> 
> Bench Press 5x8 working up to 132.5kg.
> 
> Side Laterals 3x12 with a drop set.
> 
> DB Curls 3x10 with a drop set.
> 
> Pin Presses 4x10 up to 140kg.
> 
> Machine Dips 2 sets to failure.
> 
> Missed out the usual Pulldowns to focus a little more on other exercises. Decent strength throughout and, even though my weight isn't dropping = 100.5kg today - I'm looking fuller and leaner which is something I suppose.


 :thumb Strong benching mate. Plainly being in a calorie deficit is having no negative effect on your strength.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumb Strong benching mate. Plainly being in a calorie deficit is having no negative effect on your strength.


 TBH I don't think I'm in much of a deficit. I've dropped the MK-677 from today as I simply can't stop eating. Good, wholesome foods, but in large quantities lol. I'll reintroduce it after my holiday and I expect my bulk to be spectacular


----------



## Mingster

A lower session this afternoon.

Hex Bar Deadlift 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x160kg, 4x180kg, 6x210kg.

Squat 5x5 up to 140kg and a continuous tension set of 10 reps with 80kg as a finisher.

Hyperextensions 2x10 with 15kg added.

Core work.

Stuck to the essentials today. Was very pleased with the 6x210 and there were more reps left in the tank. My Squat is progressing nicely too, so all well. Dropped all the non-essential stuff today to concentrate on the stuff that matters. A day off from training is in order tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Today's upper session...

Face Pulls 3x10 with the last set a double drop.

Lat Pulldowns 4x8.

Bench Press 3x8, the 1x6 with 135kg.

Side Laterals 3x10 with the last set a double drop.

DB Curls 3x10 with the last set a double drop.

Pin Presses 3x10, last set to failure.

So a nice mixture of heavy and intense with max weights used on the Pulldowns, Bench, and Pin Presses and the other stuff still as heavy as possible -save the Laterals - but with double drop sets to push the intensity that bit further. All good. Cardio tomorrow.

Have a great weekend guys :beer:


----------



## Mingster

Cardio today consisted of the usual 45 minutes on the bike during which I covered 29km.

Into the gym for a lower session tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Training is going well but the diet isn't. Weighed in at 101.7kg today. It seems as if I can't diet because I keep wanting to carry on lifting as heavy as possible lol.

Hex Bar Deadlift 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x160kg, 4x190kg, 8x220kg.

Leg Extensions 3x10, then one set to failure with the stack.

Squat 4x8 @120kg.

Hyperextensions 1x20 with my bodyweight.

Very happy with the Deads. Upped the fourth set by 10kg, and the 8x220 was comfortable. I didn't have the energy left for full bore squatting so used the Extensions as a pre-exhaust and banged out 4x8 with continuous tension as a finisher with the Squats.

Sod the diet. I'm happy enough with the way things are going :thumb


----------



## Mully

@Mingster Do you think hex bar DL works the lower back less than standard DL? My gym doesn't have one. I could never do DL and squat in the same session, lower back couldn't take it.


----------



## Mingster

Mully said:


> @Mingster Do you think hex bar DL works the lower back less than standard DL? My gym doesn't have one. I could never do DL and squat in the same session, lower back couldn't take it.


 Yes, I do. I've a history of back issues, that's why I'm using the Hex Bar. Pscarb does the same.

My gym has only had a Hex Bar for about 4-5 months so I'm relatively new to them myself, but I've had no issues up to now.

Once my weights go up a bit I'll be doing the Squats and Deads on different days.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Training is going well but the diet isn't. Weighed in at 101.7kg today. It seems as if I can't diet because I keep wanting to carry on lifting as heavy as possible lol.
> 
> Hex Bar Deadlift 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x160kg, 4x190kg, 8x220kg.
> 
> Leg Extensions 3x10, then one set to failure with the stack.
> 
> Squat 4x8 @120kg.
> 
> Hyperextensions 1x20 with my bodyweight.
> 
> Very happy with the Deads. Upped the fourth set by 10kg, and the 8x220 was comfortable. I didn't have the energy left for full bore squatting so used the Extensions as a pre-exhaust and banged out 4x8 with continuous tension as a finisher with the Squats.
> 
> Sod the diet. I'm happy enough with the way things are going :thumb


 Not surprised you didn't have the energy for max effort squats. You must be way fitter than I am, Deadlifting for reps always leaves me blowing.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not surprised you didn't have the energy for max effort squats. You must be way fitter than I am, Deadlifting for reps always leaves me blowing.


 Yes, once I get to 6+ reps on the Deads you feel the oxygen debt kicking in lol. It's only for the last set really though, so not too bad.


----------



## 25434

We have two hex bars in my gym. I use one to wander up and down in after I've finished a workout! Ya knowwwww...for fun!
View attachment 115353


:lol: ....yup....bonkers...

Happy Monday...x


----------



## Mingster

A quick upper session after work today. I hadn't recovered enough to go full bore so dropped the weights/upped the reps/used a slightly different approach to the exercises to get the most from the workout.

Face Pulls 3x10 with a double drop.

Close Grip Pulldowns 3x8.

Bench Press 5x10.

Side Laterals 3x12 with a double drop.

DB Curls 4x10.

Overhead Cable Extensions 3x15.

All good. The need for a rest combined with a 12 hour shift means there will be no training tomorrow. Hopefully will be back in the groove on Wednesday.


----------



## Mingster

The second lower session of the week and still one more to go...

Squat 5x5 up to 140kg, then 1x10 @90kg continuous tension.

Leg Extensions 2x10, the one set to failure with the stack.

Leg Curls 4x10.

Standing Calf Raise 2x10 with a 20 second hold after the last rep of each set.

Hyperextensions 2x10 with 15kg added.

A steady away session today. I plan on having another lower session on Saturday and there's no sense in me Deadlifting three times in a week so settled for the Squats and some extra stuff. I'm not planning on upping the weight on my Squat much, if at all, until after my holiday when I'll be following a more structures Squatting plan. Just shaking the cobwebs off for now, and getting back into the groove, so to speak.


----------



## Mingster

And the second upper session...

Face Pulls 4x10.

Lat Pulldowns 3x8.

Bench Press 3x8, the 1x6 with 135kg.

Side Laterals 3x12.

DB Curls 3x10.

Pin Presses 3x12.

A bit more DIY completed these past two days before my workouts has left me a little weary. I knew I couldn't go for anything too fancy today, so stripped everything back to the minimum and went as heavy as I could manage. It seemed to work as I had a power nap immediately after getting home. Time to relax now with a couple of glasses of Makers Mark and some home-made meatballs and spaghetti.

Cardio time tomorrow after work, then the third lower session of the week on Saturday - if I can manage it


----------



## Mingster

A shorter cardio session on the bike this evening comprising of a 30 minute 'sprint'. I managed 20.15km.


----------



## Mingster

So my third lower session of the week...

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x160kg, 4x190kg, 2x210kg, 5x225kg.

Leg Extensions 2x10, then 4x8 with the stack, 10 seconds between sets.

Leg Curls 3x8.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 15kg added.

Core work and stretching.

So, all good, and a very satisfying workout especially after the workload I've managed this week. I need a bit time off from the gym now, and will focus on cardio for the next three days.


----------



## Mingster

So the first of my three 'rest' days and 40 minutes on the bike after work. I managed 26.5km and I'm pretty pleased with that.


----------



## Mingster

Day two of my cardio break and I covered 30.4km on the bike in 46 minutes tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just remembered


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym today.

Face Pulls 4x10.

Close Grip Pulldowns 3x8.

Bench Press 4x10.

Cable Crossovers 4x12.

Side Laterals 3x13.

DB Curls 3x10.

Overhead Cable Extensions 3x12.

I went a little heavier than usual on the Face Pulls but everything else was nice and steady, just getting my body back into the swing of things after a mini break. Despite a few excesses yesterday I weighed in at 100kg on the nose, which was pleasing. I'm unlikely to get down to last years all time lightest, but I suspect I'm carrying a bit more muscle this time round so I'm comfortable with that.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Back into the gym today.
> 
> Face Pulls 4x10.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns 3x8.
> 
> Bench Press 4x10.
> 
> Cable Crossovers 4x12.
> 
> Side Laterals 3x13.
> 
> DB Curls 3x10.
> 
> Overhead Cable Extensions 3x12.
> 
> I went a little heavier than usual on the Face Pulls but everything else was nice and steady, just getting my body back into the swing of things after a mini break. Despite a few excesses yesterday I weighed in at 100kg on the nose, which was pleasing. I'm unlikely to get down to last years all time lightest, but I suspect I'm carrying a bit more muscle this time round so I'm comfortable with that.


 I trust you had a big slice of birthday cake yesterday


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I trust you had a big slice of birthday cake yesterday


 No cake but a fair few luxury chocolates


----------



## Mingster

A shortened lower session this afternoon.

Hex Bar Deadlift 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x160kg, 4x190kg, 2x210kg.

Leg Extensions 2x10, then 4x8 with the stack, 10 seconds between sets.

Hyperextensions 1x20 at bodyweight.

Core work and stretching.

So, for the second successive workout, I felt weak as a kitten. The only thing I can put it down to is the fact that I gave blood on Tuesday, but this hasn't affected me in this way before. It's a mystery, but I wasn't going to slog through a sub-standard session so did the abbreviated version with as much intensity as I could muster up.

I'm going to have a bit of a blow out this weekend then knuckle down to some serious dieting leading up to my holiday, so workouts are going to be lighter and the quest for heavier lifts will be put to one side until after we get back.


----------



## Mully

Mingster said:


> A shortened lower session this afternoon.
> 
> Hex Bar Deadlift 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x160kg, 4x190kg, 2x210kg.
> 
> Leg Extensions 2x10, then 4x8 with the stack, 10 seconds between sets.
> 
> Hyperextensions 1x20 at bodyweight.
> 
> Core work and stretching.
> 
> So, for the second successive workout, I felt weak as a kitten. The only thing I can put it down to is the fact that I gave blood on Tuesday, but this hasn't affected me in this way before. It's a mystery, but I wasn't going to slog through a sub-standard session so did the abbreviated version with as much intensity as I could muster up.
> 
> I'm going to have a bit of a blow out this weekend then knuckle down to some serious dieting leading up to my holiday, so workouts are going to be lighter and the quest for heavier lifts will be put to one side until after we get back.


 Good on you for donating.

I think donating blood is known for causing lower gym performance for at least a week. Less blood= less oxygen to the muscles and reduced hydration. I can imagine it having more significance as we age as it probably regenerates slower.


----------



## Mingster

Mully said:


> Good on you for donating.
> 
> I think donating blood is known for causing lower gym performance for at least a week. Less blood= less oxygen to the muscles and reduced hydration. I can imagine it having more significance as we age as it probably regenerates slower.


 I've been doing so for a few years now and have never noticed any drop off in strength before. Maybe it's just that I'm starting to lift a bit more again these days. Who knows? I'll keep an eye out next time I donate though.


----------



## Mingster

So, not the best 36 hours.

Thursday night I struggled to sleep. Tossing and turning then, halfway through the night, jumping out of bed and rushing to the bathroom to be extremely sick. I spent the rest of the night alternating between sweats and shivers. I stayed in bed all day yesterday and my entire food consumption consisted of two cans of Pepsi Max.

I feel a bit better today, although I'm aching all over. At least I now know why I was feeling so weak in the last couple of workouts.


----------



## BestBefore1989

wish you a full and fast recovery mate


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> wish you a full and fast recovery mate


 Yes, agreed, get well soon.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> wish you a full and fast recovery mate





Flubs said:


> Yes, agreed, get well soon.


 Cheers guys.

I felt a bit better yesterday, and better still today. I even popped into the gym for 30 minutes this afternoon but only did a wee bit shoulders and arms as I didn't feel much up to serious lifting. I'm gradually getting my appetite back too, so that's good 

The most annoying thing is that I weighed myself today and I've only lost a single pound after two virtually foodless days


----------



## Stephen9069

Sorry to hear your ill mate but glad to hear your on the mend now.


----------



## Mingster

A double session today.

Back into the gym for another steady session with the weights. I did a bit of back, chest, and shoulders and all went well. Then, later, I did 30km on the bike. Took a little over 46 minutes. Really focusing on dropping a few pounds before our holiday now. And it's always a good idea to give the aged joints a rest from the heavier stuff


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> A double session today.
> 
> Back into the gym for another steady session with the weights. I did a bit of back, chest, and shoulders and all went well. Then, later, I did 30km on the bike. Took a little over 46 minutes. Really focusing on dropping a few pounds before our holiday now. And* it's always a good idea to give the aged joints a rest from the heavier stuff*


 I know just how you feel!


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know just how you feel!


 I'm planning on focusing on the powerlifts over this coming autumn, but I suspect my body will call a halt to this approach before the turn of the year. I'll give it a go though. You never know


----------



## Mingster

I was intending to have a weights session tonight, but decided on some cardio instead. I managed a brisk 30 km on the bike in 45 minutes 25 seconds, and I certainly felt like I had done something after that.


----------



## Mingster

More cardio tonight. 25 km in 36 minutes and 20 seconds on the bike.

There was no chance of getting to the gym as the missus decided to pull out some old plumbing that was still connected to the mains. Waiting for an emergency plumber as I type this.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I guess it could have been worse mate, at least she did it and not you


----------



## Stephen9069

this sort of comes to mind lol


----------



## Mingster

A gym session today.

Leg Extensions 3x10, then 5x10 with the stack with minimal rest between sets.

Leg curls 15,12,10,8,6 reps.

Standing Calf Raise 3x10.

Hyperextensions 2x20 with bodyweight.

DB Curls 15,12,10 reps.

Overhead Cable Extensions 3x15.

Stretching.

A longer but lighter session than usual. My right knee was giving me a bit of bother so didn't do any heavy stuff and went with volume mainly with the reps. I'll probably be doing more of these largely unstructured sessions as our holiday approaches. Combined with the increased cardio, this seems to be having the desired effect as my body weight is down to 98kg with almost three weeks still to go.


----------



## Mingster

Another 30km on the bike tonight in a fraction under 46 minutes. I've eaten very little today but will be having some ice cream this evening


----------



## Mingster

Into the gym after work today...

I did pretty much as usual. Face Pulls, Lat Pulldowns, Bench Press, Side Laterals, DB Curls, and Machine Dips. I used lighter weights but reduced time between sets significantly to get the required intensity from the session. I'm in purely maintenance mode atm, with my primary focus on dropping fat levels. I've lost another kilo over the past few days. Down to 97kg tonight.

Weights will be taking a back seat to my cardio over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Uryens

Protector of mankind, Ragnarok awaits so better keep up the good work  :lol:

Congratz for the weight loss and man you have some good dead :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

A rapid 30 km in 25 minutes and 8 seconds today on the bike. I've had a very low calorie day up to this point as I'm taking the missus and my eldest son out for a meal tonight as he's up from London visiting this weekend.


----------



## Mingster

Another maintenance session in the gym today.

Leg Extensions, Leg Curls and weighted Hyperextensions, followed by a shoulder tri=set comprising Face Pulls, Machine OHP, and Side Laterals. I finished off with a few sets of DB Curls.

I haven't mentioned the home improvements much recently but they are still progressing when finances allow. We had the last of the plastering finished a couple of days ago, and I completed the skirting boards in the kitchen today. We are getting the bathroom fitted whilst we are away on holiday to avoid the problems that will entail and, hopefully, we will get the log burner fitted before the worst of the winter weather is with us. The year is flying over lol.


----------



## Mingster

Today I completed my longest cardio session on the bike to date. I covered 41.8 km in one hour exactly.

It's funny how some days it's damned hard work to complete 45 minutes, when on others it feels like you could carry on cycling all day. But there you are.


----------



## Mingster

A gym session with a twist today.

I did all the usual 'Upper' exercises but for 50 reps each. That is to say I did a set to failure, rested, then repeated the process until I had completed 50 reps. This generally took between four and five sets an exercise and was pretty gruelling to say the least. Although none of the weights used were particularly heavy they soon felt that way by the third and forth sets, and the final set was usually something around the 5 agonising reps range.

It's good to change things around sometimes, and I thought I'd get it in now as my training routine after the holiday will be a lot more regimented.

Have a great weekend guys :beer:


----------



## Mingster

Another hour session on the bike watching episode 1 season 1 of Black Sails. I managed to cover 40.15 km which makes my evening feed tonight a free one 

Weight is down to 96.5kg.


----------



## Mingster

Bought tickets for KMFDM on Tuesday night in Newcastle. Great stuff.


----------



## Mingster

Another general purpose workout today.

I did a bit of legs, chest, and shoulders, and finished off with hypers, three sets of eight, with 15kg added. After the weights I had a mess about with some of the cardio equipment. I didn't like the cross trainer much, and the running machine was even worse, so I settled for 15 minutes on the stepper which gave my calves a good workout if nothing else. I felt pretty light headed by the end as I'd had very food prior to that session, but I've lost another .3 kg.

My reward was a portion of home made bolognese and spaghetti, and we'll be having a Chinese takeaway tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Another 40 minutes on my bike tonight after work. I covered 30.5 km. Weight is sitting at 96kg on the button.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Another 40 minutes on my bike tonight after work. I covered 30.5 km. Weight is sitting at 96kg on the button.


 Nice one Ming.


----------



## Mingster

Did a bit for Back and Chest today.

Face Pulls 4x10.

Lat Pulldowns 3x8.

Lat Pushdowns 4x10.

Bench Press 6x10.

A couple of hours later I had a spin on my bike covering 30 km in 45 minutes.


----------



## Mingster

Last night's gig was class. The venue wasn't much bigger than a standard bar and around 100 devotees crammed themselves in to see a quality performance from KMFDM. I've waited a lot of years to see these guys live and the wait was worth every minute.

Opening act Lord of the Lost were excellent too, although the second band, whose name escapes me, were appalling. The main event was absolutely brilliant however. I managed to get a spot in the front row and am still suffering from partial deafness in my right ear due to my proximity to the sound system lol. The venue was too cramped to get actual footage of the gig but this will give you some idea...


----------



## Mingster

I've been sorting out the outhouse in preparation for my switch to powerlifting-style training after our holiday. It's took a little while as a years worth of junk and spare building materials has found a home there, and it's took some shifting that's for sure. Anyway, the best part is done now and, as time constraints made a trip to the gym impossible today, I returned to the home gym for a lower session.

Squats 10x8.

And that was that. Focusing on my walk out and basic technique, lightish weights, and form my number one concern. And it worked out pretty well, all in all. I found my groove almost instantly and made good depth from the start. I seem to have developed an extra step to my walk out: it's a 1,2,1,2 rather than a 1,2,3 but that's no great concern. My home gym has the disadvantage of an uneven floor - it slopes slightly right to left and back to front lol - so I can chalk the extra step down to compensating for that 

Light weights or not, I feel like I will be plenty sore tomorrow.


----------



## monkeybiker

Mingster said:


> I've been sorting out the outhouse in preparation for my switch to powerlifting-style training after our holiday. It's took a little while as a years worth of junk and spare building materials has found a home there, and it's took some shifting that's for sure. Anyway, the best part is done now and, as time constraints made a trip to the gym impossible today, I returned to the home gym for a lower session.
> 
> Squats 10x8.
> 
> And that was that. Focusing on my walk out and basic technique, lightish weights, and form my number one concern. And it worked out pretty well, all in all. I found my groove almost instantly and made good depth from the start. I seem to have developed an extra step to my walk out: it's a 1,2,1,2 rather than a 1,2,3 but that's no great concern. My home gym has the disadvantage of an uneven floor - it slopes slightly right to left and back to front lol - so I can chalk the extra step down to compensating for that
> 
> Light weights or not, I feel like I will be plenty sore tomorrow.


 I got myself some of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Strongman-powerlifting-monolift-attachments-/282310859057?hash=item41bb09d931:g:-lQAAOSwopRYaVXX

I paid a little extra to have them as J-hooks rather than bolting them to my rack to make them more practical.


----------



## Mingster

monkeybiker said:


> I got myself some of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Strongman-powerlifting-monolift-attachments-/282310859057?hash=item41bb09d931:g:-lQAAOSwopRYaVXX
> 
> I paid a little extra to have them as J-hooks rather than bolting them to my rack to make them more practical.


 Nice piece of kit.

I have to walk out if I compete so I need to work on it. No monolifts in any GBPF meets I've attended.


----------



## Mingster

So another gym session after work today.

Shoulders and arms. Face Pulls, Reverse Pec Deck, Overhead Press and Side Laterals. Followed by DB Curls, Hammer Curls, and CGBP. And followed that lot with a session on the Stairmaster, which was quite a feat as my lower body had some significant DOMS from yesterdays squatting session.

Weight is down to 95.5kg. All on track so I'm planning a little blow out diet wise tomorrow night


----------



## Mingster

I've eaten very little so far today so, combined with 45 minutes and 30 km on the bike, I can allow myself 2 Gregg's Corned Beef pasties, a Chicken Bake, two Jumbo Sausage Rolls, and a large bag of CO-OP Sea Salt and Chardonnay Wine Vinegar crisps - the greatest crisps ever made :beer:


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> I've eaten very little so far today so, combined with 45 minutes and 30 km on the bike, I can allow myself 2 Gregg's Corned Beef pasties, a Chicken Bake, two Jumbo Sausage Rolls, and a large bag of CO-OP Sea Salt and Chardonnay Wine Vinegar crisps - the greatest crisps ever made :beer:


 Corn beef pasties..... :drool: crrrrrriiiiiissssssps... :drool: I berrrluddie luv a crisp buttie.....

you lucky lucky blighter....yum.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> I've eaten very little so far today so, combined with 45 minutes and 30 km on the bike, I can allow myself 2 Gregg's Corned Beef pasties, a Chicken Bake, two Jumbo Sausage Rolls, and a large bag of CO-OP Sea Salt and Chardonnay Wine Vinegar crisps - the greatest crisps ever made :beer:


 lol eaten very little :huh: if i wanted to eat all that i would of had to starve myself for 2 days

mmmmmmmm i want some crisps lol


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> lol eaten very little :huh: if i wanted to eat all that i would of had to starve myself for 2 days
> 
> mmmmmmmm i want some crisps lol


 I weighed myself in the gym yesterday and I had put on 0.1kg following my feast of the previous day. Just goes to show that you can have a splurge now and then if you adjust your other macros and add cardio accordingly 

A quick weights session comprising some work for Back and Legs, with a bit of additional Chest thrown in. Nothing exciting, just ticking over now. No training tonight and if I manage to squeeze any in before our holiday it will be either cardio or some Squatting in the home gym.

I need to pack, and sort out a million things as we're having two lots of workers in whilst we are away. One lot creating a bathroom from a basic shell, and the other installing the wood burner. Should be interesting to see the place when we return.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I weighed myself in the gym yesterday and I had put on 0.1kg following my feast of the previous day. Just goes to show that you can have a splurge now and then if you adjust your other macros and add cardio accordingly
> 
> A quick weights session comprising some work for Back and Legs, with a bit of additional Chest thrown in. Nothing exciting, just ticking over now. No training tonight and if I manage to squeeze any in before our holiday it will be either cardio or some Squatting in the home gym.
> 
> I need to pack, and sort out a million things as we're having two lots of workers in whilst we are away. One lot creating a bathroom from a basic shell, and the other installing the wood burner. Should be interesting to see the place when we return.


 Have a great holiday mate and I hope you come back to a job well done.


----------



## 25434

Have a lovely holiday Ming. wood burner sounds lovely, think how nice that will e in the cold winter...fab!


----------



## Stephen9069

Have a good holiday mate


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys. I had a brief Squatting session tonight and that will be my last weight work before our holiday. I've managed to diet down to the 95kg mark which is pretty decent going considering the unstructured nature of my cut and, although I'm not 100% happy with the way things went, it will have to do. When I get back I will have to decide exactly where I want to go next, but I expect it will revolve around the big three lifts coupled with a bit of cardio.

If I haven't got to the place where I can look to entering a comp by the turn of the year I'll probably drop the strength stuff for good.


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy your holiday


----------



## Mingster

I'm back  Eventually.

A couple of weeks holiday followed by issues with my internet connection which have only been resolved this afternoon have resulted in a longer break from UK-Muscle than expected.

We had a great time away. A top location, immaculate, well designed, friendly hotel, and great food made the break a one we will most likely repeat again next year. We were a little concerned that two weeks may have been a little too long but we could have stayed another week no bother in the end. I even managed to pop into the hotel gym every other day, although the temperatures in the low 30's meant the sessions were fairly easy going. Just enough to pump up for the pool lol.

Since getting home I've managed three gym sessions following my new look routine, so getting back into things nice and easily, and will be looking to progress at a gentle pace from now up until the New Year.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Welcome back mate, sounds like you had a great time :thumb


----------



## Mingster

So the new routine is a Push/Pull/Legs of sorts and, as usual, I always start these routines with Legs.

Workout 1.

Squats 6x8. Hyperextensions 3x10. Rear Laterals 3x12. Side Laterals 3x12.

Workout 2.

Bench Press 6x5. CGBP 3x8-10. Flyes 3x12. Hammer Curls 3x12.

Workout 3.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 6x4-8. Hang Cleans 4x5-8. Lat Pulldowns 3x10. DB Curls 3x12.

As I say I've started off nice and steady and will look to make gradual progress over the coming weeks.


----------



## Mingster

So since I've returned from holiday I've trained as follows...

Sunday 1st; Workout 1 - Legs.

Monday 2nd; Workout 2 - Push.

Wednesday 4th; Workout 3 - Pull.

Today; Workout 1 - Legs.

Now I'm not expecting to maintain this training frequency for long. A good long rest, coupled with relatively straightforward weights lifted, has made this possible. I'm not a one for a set schedule, as I think a too rigid structure simply sets you up to fail, so I'll train when energy and work permits. What will be a given is that once the weights grow more challenging I'll need more recovery time.

Oh, I forgot to mention weight. I was down to 95kg the day before the holiday. Yesterday I weighed in at 99.3kg.


----------



## Mingster

Todays session was my second Legs session.

Squat 6x8.

Hyperextensions 3x10 at bodyweight.

Rear Laterals 3x12.

Side Laterals 3x12.

Nice and steady and focusing on form and getting back into the groove. There's plenty of time to increase the weight and I'm in no hurry. Just as a guide to my first sessions...Squat 110kg, Bench 90kg, and Deads 170kg for the required reps.


----------



## Stephen9069

Good to see you back at it mate hope the break was good.


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Good to see you back at it mate hope the break was good.


 Yes, mate. A quality holiday. Enjoyed every minute.


----------



## Fadi

Mingster said:


> Nice and steady and focusing on form and getting back into the groove. There's plenty of time to increase the weight and I'm in no hurry. Just as a guide to my first sessions...Squat 110kg, Bench 90kg, and Deads 170kg for the required reps.


 It's great to see a man of your caliber in action here; you do not only know what needs to be done, but you've got the wisdom to know when it needs to be done. From where I'm sitting Sir, I find it refreshing indeed to see at play before me, a man who allows not his emotions to overpower his intelligence.

You're a serious asset to this powerful forum, and I thank you for sharing your knowledge and years of experience and expertise here with like-minded individuals.

Meeting of minds is what it's all about...

Cheers ...

Fadi.


----------



## Mingster

Fadi65 said:


> It's great to see a man of your caliber in action here; you do not only know what needs to be done, but you've got the wisdom to know when it needs to be done. From where I'm sitting Sir, I find it refreshing indeed to see at play before me, a man who allows not his emotions to overpower his intelligence.
> 
> You're a serious asset to this powerful forum, and I thank you for sharing your knowledge and years of experience and expertise here with like-minded individuals.
> 
> Meeting of minds is what it's all about...
> 
> Cheers ...
> 
> Fadi.


 Well I'm uncertain if I'm worthy of such praise but, thank you, Fadi.


----------



## Mingster

Today it was my second go at Workout 2.

Bench Press 6x5.

CGBP 3x8.

Flat Flyes 3x12.

Hammer Curls 3x12.

All well. Upped the Bench to 100kg and steady away with the other stuff. It may be worth mentioning that now I'm following this type of routine I'm back to using my home gym for Workouts 1 and 2. It's kind of comfortable to be back in there following such a long absence, and a large quantity of building materials had to be shifted to make the return possible. I'm still using a gym for Workout 3 as I don't have my own Hex Deadlift bar.


----------



## Mingster

Workout 3 today - Pull, and the completion of my second round of workouts.

Hex Grip Deadlift 8,6,6,4,4,4 up to 175kg.

Hang Power Cleans 4x5.

V Bar Pulldowns 3x10.

DB Curls 3x12.

This was only my second Pull session but already the weights are feeling much lighter. I'll maintain a patient progression, though, as I won't be looking the change things much in the coming few months. Bodyweight was up again today to 100.3kg.


----------



## Mingster

The third cycle of my Legs/Push/Pull began tonight.

Squat 6x8 up to 120kg.

Hyperextensions 3x10 at bodyweight.

Rear Laterals 3x12.

Side Laterals 3x12.

The steady progression continues with another 10kg added to the Squats. Everything else has remained the same so far but I'll be adding here and there over coming workouts.

It's a miserable, wet night hereabouts so I think I may cheer myself up with pizza :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Well I'm uncertain if I'm worthy of such praise but, thank you, Fadi.


 Yes you are dear Ming, you are fabbberluss.


----------



## Mingster

Workout 2 - Push today.

Bench Press 6x5 up to 102.5kg.

CGBP 3x8.

Flat Flyes 3x12.

Hammer Curls 3x12.

Nice and steady once more. The Bench may not be any great shakes weight-wise atm but my form is coming together nicely and all reps are given a lengthy pause. I do the Close Grips more explosively, and get a good, deep stretch on the Flyes. I appreciate the Curls are not a Push exercise but I needed something to flesh out this session and I'm avoiding direct Tricep work as it tends to aggravate my already injury prone elbows.

I've now managed 8 sessions in the 11 days I've been back training, and hope to make it 9 from 12 tomorrow when I would like to complete my third training cycle using this protocol.


----------



## Mingster

And my third Pull session this afternoon...

Hex Bar Deadlift 8,6,6,4,4,4. Up to 180kg.

Hang Power Cleans 4x6. Up to 70kg.

V Grip Pulldowns 3x10.

DB Curls 3x12.

All well, but I'm very tired now, and will definitely be having tomorrow off and maybe Sunday too. Time to rest up and take a few calories on board. My first meal PWO will be a bowl of porridge with honey and double cream, and I have several calorific meals lined up for over the weekend. Today's weight was 100.5kg.

Have a great weekend guys :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

porridge with honey and double cream sounds yummy :drool:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> porridge with honey and double cream sounds yummy :drool:


 It is


----------



## 25434

Ohmerrrgawwwwwwwwwwd......porridgedoublecreamhoney.....want want want....

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: .......


----------



## Mingster

Workout 1 today...

Squats 6x8 up to 130kg.

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 5kg added.

Rear Laterals 3x12.

Side Laterals 3x12.

Another 10kg on the Squat. I think I'll do a couple of sessions at 8x140kg then drop to a % based powerlifting programme. I'll just lay some foundations first.

It could be said that I don't do much in the way of leg training on my Leg day, but I do get quite a bit from my Hypers too. I try to begin the lift in my hams, squeeze through my glutes and, finally, contract my erectors in the top position. I have my Hyper bench set so I'm all but doing GHR's tbh.

Bench day tomorrow and I plan to try a couple of tweaks to my technique  :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I saw this email and thought of you. Cant remember if you said you had one or if you said you wanted one!


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I saw this email and thought of you. Cant remember if you said you had one or if you said you wanted one!
> 
> View attachment 146391


 Yes mate, I want one. Thanks for pointing it out. I've got the same e-mail but I'm struggling to justify it atm with all the home improvements going on. It's the second time I've seen it reduced in fairly recent times so I may well be tempted next time.


----------



## Mingster

Todays Push session.

Bench Press 6x5 up to 110kg.

CGBP 3x8.

Flat Flyes 3x12.

Hammer Curls 3x12.

Still progressing but my Bench doesn't feel right just as yet. I'm having trouble wedging my traps against the bench, and I keep slipping back after a couple of reps. I may well drop the reps for the top sets down to 2-3 and see if I can nail that down first. I may also try a slightly narrower hand placing too. At least I'm starting to find a foot position I'm happy with


----------



## Sphinkter

Mingster said:


> Workout 1 today...
> 
> Squats 6x8 up to 130kg.
> 
> Hyperextensions 3x10 with 5kg added.
> 
> Rear Laterals 3x12.
> 
> Side Laterals 3x12.
> 
> Another 10kg on the Squat. I think I'll do a couple of sessions at 8x140kg then drop to a % based powerlifting programme. I'll just lay some foundations first.
> 
> It could be said that I don't do much in the way of leg training on my Leg day, but I do get quite a bit from my Hypers too. I try to begin the lift in my hams, squeeze through my glutes and, finally, contract my erectors in the top position. I have my Hyper bench set so I'm all but doing GHR's tbh.
> 
> Bench day tomorrow and I plan to try a couple of tweaks to my technique  :thumbup1:


 I think i do something similar on my gyms hyperextension, i bend forward with the hip hinge as far as possible and keep a neutral spine right through and contract with hams and glutes with a good squeeze there at the top. I cant do the glute ham raise so this is my substitute..it kinda feels like an RDL but more isolated and with faaar less loading (a 20kg plate atm).


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Todays Push session.
> 
> Bench Press 6x5 up to 110kg.
> 
> CGBP 3x8.
> 
> Flat Flyes 3x12.
> 
> Hammer Curls 3x12.
> 
> Still progressing but my Bench doesn't feel right just as yet. I'm having trouble wedging my traps against the bench, and I keep slipping back after a couple of reps. I may well drop the reps for the top sets down to 2-3 and see if I can nail that down first. I may also try a slightly narrower hand placing too. At least I'm starting to find a foot position I'm happy with


 I put my resistance bands on my bench which I find helps prevent slipping


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I put my resistance bands on my bench which I find helps prevent slipping


 That's a plan, but I can't do that some competition day. I'll just have to develop my pathetic arch a bit more lol.


----------



## Mingster

So I completed the fourth cycle of my Legs/Push/Pull earlier today.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8,6,6,4,4,4. Up to 185kg.

Low Rows 3x8.

V Bar Pulldowns 3x10.

DB Curls 3x12. Last set AMRAP.

The usual 5kg added to the Deads and small increases to the Pulldowns and Curls. I've switched to Low Rows from the Hang Cleans simply as I dislike the only suitable bar that's available to me. I'm fairly certain that this will affect my form on this exercise as the weights increase and I don't want any injuries.

Bodyweight up to 102kg today so up 7kg from my pre holiday level.


----------



## 39005

Mingster said:


> Todays Push session.
> 
> Bench Press 6x5 up to 110kg.
> 
> CGBP 3x8.
> 
> Flat Flyes 3x12.
> 
> Hammer Curls 3x12.
> 
> Still progressing but my Bench doesn't feel right just as yet. I'm having trouble wedging my traps against the bench, and I keep slipping back after a couple of reps. I may well drop the reps for the top sets down to 2-3 and see if I can nail that down first. I may also try a slightly narrower hand placing too. At least I'm starting to find a foot position I'm happy with


 what weight are you using for the hammer curls mr mingster ? seated or standing?

.....just trying to get an idea how weak i am these days as i do hammer curls as a primary these days as normal DB curls seem to give me elbow joint grief .


----------



## Mingster

aqualung said:


> what weight are you using for the hammer curls mr mingster ? seated or standing?
> 
> .....just trying to get an idea how weak i am these days as i do hammer curls as a primary these days as normal DB curls seem to give me elbow joint grief .


 Oh, you'll be using more than me mate 

For one I'm only four sessions in and I started everything light. For another it's my fourth, and final, exercise of the day so I'm not looking to increase weights to any real extent on my final exercises of any session. I used 10kg DB's for my first 3 sessions, and upped that to the 12.5's for my last session. In all honesty I doubt I'll ever bother going any heavier than, say, 17.5kg however long I do them.

My overriding priority is to increase the weights on my big 3. The heavier these lifts become the less I'll have left to improve my secondary lifts. If the secondary lifts improve slightly too, then the more my third exercise choices will suffer. By the time I get to the final exercise I'll have very little left which is why I do the expendable stuff last of all.

If I get to a certain level with my powerlifts I'll drop all arm work altogether,


----------



## monkeybiker

Mingster said:


> That's a plan, but I can't do that some competition day. I'll just have to develop my pathetic arch a bit more lol.


 Are you aloud to use chalk on the bench/your back?


----------



## Mingster

monkeybiker said:


> Are you aloud to use chalk on the bench/your back?


 Yes I am. Although I'm not using chalk atm as I bench and squat in my cage, and I don't want any chalk on the floor which might affect my stance when squatting. I simply can't be bothered to clean chalk up after every Push session, so I'll just have to grin and bear it for now


----------



## Mingster

I was supposed to be having a Legs session today but it wasn't to be.

I've been nursing a minor injury to my right knee since I came back from holiday. Unfortunately I aggravated it today at work so, instead of hitting the gym tonight, here I am filled with anti-inflammatories and with an ice pack strapped to my knee.

Hey-ho, these things happen. If I am not sufficiently recovered to do my Leg session tomorrow I'll substitute it with a Push session and move on from there.


----------



## 25434

Oh no! Knee pain...ouch...poor you. I had to wear one of those big leg straps the other week when I went over on my ankle, I was like one of those big robot men on DR Who, clunk clunk clunk. Silver lining was I got to work my shoulders and arms loads, felt like Popeye, ha ha....

hope u recover well Ming...x


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> I was supposed to be having a Legs session today but it wasn't to be.
> 
> I've been nursing a minor injury to my right knee since I came back from holiday. Unfortunately I aggravated it today at work so, instead of hitting the gym tonight, here I am filled with anti-inflammatories and with an ice pack strapped to my knee.
> 
> Hey-ho, these things happen. If I am not sufficiently recovered to do my Leg session tomorrow I'll substitute it with a Push session and move on from there.


 Fingers crossed its nothing to serious and heals quite fast for you


----------



## Mingster

So my knee is still incredibly painful but two days of missed training is about my limit so. suitably iced and strapped, I managed a Bench session this afternoon.

Bench Press 5x5, and 3x3. Three triples at 130kg.

Flat Flyes 3x15.

And done.

I was happy with the 130's. It's the heaviest I've gone since my holiday and, because of my injury, leg drive was pretty much non-existent. I focused on keeping my shoulder blades retracted and maintaining my arch and, although I was far from perfect, I could sense some progress being made.

I'll have another days rest tomorrow, then I may attempt a Deadlift session. Hopefully Deads will have less effect on my knee than Squats. We'll just have to suck it and see


----------



## Stephen9069

Strong benching mate especially with no leg drive.

Do you wear a belt when benching i found that it helped me maintain my arch.


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Strong benching mate especially with no leg drive.
> 
> Do you wear a belt when benching i found that it helped me maintain my arch.


 Yes mate. I wear a belt and wrist straps. They're allowed in competition so I wear them always.


----------



## Mingster

So into the gym today for what should have been a Deadlift session. Unfortunately my knee hadn't improved sufficiently to warrant risking any direct work so I went for a Deads free Pull session instead.

V-Bar Pulldowns 5x8.

Low Rows 3x10.

DB Pullovers 4x12.

DB Curls 3x12.

And I finished off with some light Face Pulls - 5x10 - just to ensure balance with all the Bench work that's going on.

It proved to be a good, enjoyable session, and the fact that I could attack these exercises fresh, rather than substantially fatigued from the Deads, meant the poundages increased considerably. Combined wit this, I felt really strong today, a probable combination of the fact that I've had extra rest of late and my food consumption has been colossal.

I weighed in today at 104.2kg


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. I wear a belt and wrist straps. They're allowed in competition so I wear them always.


 I understand wrist straps but not the use of a belt, when your back is arched does a belt really allow you to create greater pressure/ stability?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I understand wrist straps but not the use of a belt, when your back is arched does a belt really allow you to create greater pressure/ stability?


 Yes. You press your stomach against the belt just as you would with a Squat. It gives you something to push against as well as the floor.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Yes. You press your stomach against the belt just as you would with a Squat. It gives you something to push against as well as the floor.


 Ok Thanks

Perhaps I need a less rigid/stiff belt, I find it digs into me when I arch, same as it digs into my hips when I deadlift which I why I don't wear it for either lift.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ok Thanks
> 
> Perhaps I need a less rigid/stiff belt, I find it digs into me when I arch, same as it digs into my hips when I deadlift which I why I don't wear it for either lift.


 Well I've never seen a competitive Bencher not wear a belt tbh. Having said that, I can't wear a belt whilst Deadlifting these days for the self same reason you mention.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> Well I've never seen a competitive Bencher not wear a belt tbh. Having said that, I can't wear a belt whilst Deadlifting these days for the self same reason you mention.


 I struggle to wear a belt when deadlifting thats more because im fat lol i need to roll the bar to me before i pull or i cant breath lol


----------



## Mingster

In the absence of Leg work another Push session today, more or less.

Bench Press 5x5, 3x3, and a final double at 135.

Flat Flyes 3x15.

Rear Laterals 2x12.

Side Laterals 2x12.

Decent enough, although I couldn't quite hit my groove with the Bench. I'll just keep trying and, hopefully, it will all fit into place in time.

We've had the Grandbairns staying with us this week and they have taking in turns coming down with sickness. I've come in from work today to find that the missus has come down with it too. Here's hoping to break the trend.


----------



## Mingster

Well my knee feels a bit better today. In actual fact the pain has moved from the front of my kneecap to the back, so I'm hoping that is part and parcel of the recovery process. Looking at things realistically I'll probably have to rest up for another week or so before I can resume some tentative leg work. So things being what they are I did a Deadlift free Pull session today.

V-Bar Pulldowns 5x8.

Low Rows 3x10.

DB Pullovers 3x12.

DB Curls 3x12.


----------



## Mingster

The lack of posting in here is down to the fact that I have finally succumbed to the sickness/vomiting virus that has swept our household (and the country). Since Sunday I have barely been able to get out of bed and my food intake has been virtually nil.

There's always something that comes along when things are going well.

I'll be back at it as soon as I'm able.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming, sorry to hear you aren't well. I hope you feel better soon and get your appetite back. Also best wishes for your family too. X

Here is a piccie for ya, a get well flower


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> The lack of posting in here is down to the fact that I have finally succumbed to the sickness/vomiting virus that has swept our household (and the country). Since Sunday I have barely been able to get out of bed and my food intake has been virtually nil.
> 
> There's always something that comes along when things are going well.
> 
> I'll be back at it as soon as I'm able.


 Get well soon mate


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> The lack of posting in here is down to the fact that I have finally succumbed to the sickness/vomiting virus that has swept our household (and the country). Since Sunday I have barely been able to get out of bed and my food intake has been virtually nil.
> 
> There's always something that comes along when things are going well.
> 
> I'll be back at it as soon as I'm able.


 Get well soon mate, just think of it as a mini cut phase


----------



## Uryens

being ill is really shitty, was ill myself last week and between that and work it was hell.

Hope you will feel better soon man.

congratz on your bp, really impressive man


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> The lack of posting in here is down to the fact that I have finally succumbed to the sickness/vomiting virus that has swept our household (and the country). Since Sunday I have barely been able to get out of bed and my food intake has been virtually nil.
> 
> There's always something that comes along when things are going well.
> 
> I'll be back at it as soon as I'm able.


 Hope you are feeling better soon !


----------



## Mingster

So, I'm far from feeling well, and my right knee is still giving off some alarming twinges, but enough is enough. Back into the gym for a light 'Leg' session after work tonight.

Squat 6x5.

Hyperextensions 3x12.

Rear Lat Raises 3x12.

Side Lat Raises 3x12.

I wrapped up in multiple layers and braved to cold and dark of the home gym and, tbh, things have seemed to go pretty well. I only used 120kg on the Squats but considering my gammy knee and the layoff it felt pretty light. No issues with the knee, either, but we'll see how it is in the morning.

I'm fully expecting to take a week or two to get properly back on track, but I'm used to that, and I am getting a little more patient with age - honest 

Hopefully I will get the chance to Bench tomorrow, then fit in a Deadlift session on Friday.


----------



## Mingster

So, a Push session this evening.

Bench Press (Paused) 5x5 then some triples and doubles up to 135kg.

CGBP 3x6.

Flat Flyes 3x12.

Weights remain modest but tonight's workout pretty much picked up where my last pre-illness session left off which is gratifying. Maybe it won't take as long to get back on track as I feared. I'm still sniffing and coughing and struggling to sleep - colds and CPAP masks don't go well together - but the sickness has gone, my appetite is returning, and it's just a question of putting my head down now and getting on with it.

Hope all is well with you all :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

So I've got a Deadlift session planned for tomorrow, but I've just discovered that I have 35 square meters of reclaimed floorboards arriving too. Combine this with a nasty flare-up of my knee injury today and I guess I'll just have to wait and see how things pan out.

All the building work is finished at home now. We're just left with the flooring, and then decorating throughout.


----------



## Mingster

Well I am in the wars at the minute ffs.

A freak combination of events late last night ended up with me going face first into a marble topped cabinet at home. There was blood everywhere and I've ended up with deep cuts below and to the side of my right eye, and another through my eyelid. TBF I've been very lucky as it could have been a lot worse.

Anyway we spent half the night in A&E and the docs have patched me up after a fashion. Because of the complexity of the injured area it will probably take a few more appointments to get things squared up, but I suspect my modelling days are over lol.

My eye is still weeping blood today so I decided heavy Deadlifts wasn't the best idea so no training for me. I'll be back at it as soon as seems reasonable.

In the meantime, have a great accident free :thumbup1: weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Well I am in the wars at the minute ffs.
> 
> A freak combination of events late last night ended up with me going face first into a marble topped cabinet at home. There was blood everywhere and I've ended up with deep cuts below and to the side of my right eye, and another through my eyelid. TBF I've been very lucky as it could have been a lot worse.
> 
> Anyway we spent half the night in A&E and the docs have patched me up after a fashion. Because of the complexity of the injured area it will probably take a few more appointments to get things squared up, but I suspect my modelling days are over lol.
> 
> My eye is still weeping blood today so I decided heavy Deadlifts wasn't the best idea so no training for me. I'll be back at it as soon as seems reasonable.
> 
> In the meantime, have a great accident free :thumbup1: weekend


 Jesus mate, that sounds nasty. I hope you get well soon.

PS I understand you want an eye patch just like your dad but don't you think your going a bit too far.


----------



## Mingster




----------



## 25434

Barrrrrrrrluddie Nora! Ming! Your not fit to be let out at the moment....that just sounds really dreadful...oh dear......I hope there is no lasting damage any more than a few scars.......could have been much more awful, lawwwwd. Your poor wife too, she must have been in bits too. Pleeeeaaaaase can you just sit down and eat pies for a while?

sending huge hugs to you over the ether Ming, and anugg for your wife too. Xx


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


>


 Flippin eck! I didn't think I would like that but it's great! Will hunt down Togo on my training songs list....phwoaaarrrrr....rarrrggghhhhh...I totally feel like ripping off me pink bedsox and blowing my nose on my sleeve now....ahemmmm.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Flippin eck! I didn't think I would like that but it's great! Will hunt down Togo on my training songs list....phwoaaarrrrr....rarrrggghhhhh...I totally feel like ripping off me pink bedsox and blowing my nose on my sleeve now....ahemmmm.


 Bathory, aka Quorthon, is, imo, probably the greatest musical talent ever  He invented two metal genres and produced some amazing music and lyrics. Sadly he died in 2004 from a heart attack. He was only 38.

Still his music lives on. Hail the Hordes.


----------



## Mingster

Whilst I'm nowhere near recovered enough to crack on with full bore training, I was getting bored sitting about so popped into the home gym for a 'Lower' session this afternoon.

Squats 5x5, followed by 3x3 up to 150kg.

Hyperextensions 2x12 with 5kg added.

Rear Lateral Raises 3x12.

Side Lateral Raises 3x12.

I must say I was pretty pleased with this for a first session back. The Squatting was slow and controlled in the descent and strong out of the hole, and well below depth to boot. When I began this training cycle, nearly 6 weeks ago now, my initial Squat goal was 200kg by the end of the year and I see no reason to re-adjust this despite my setbacks.

All the other lifts were nice and light and solid so, all in all, it's an encouraging start. Now, if only I can get some regular training in before something else crops up...


----------



## Mingster

A Push session this afternoon.

Bench Press 5x5, followed by 3x3 up to 137.5kg.

Slingshot Bench Press 3x3 @140kg.

CGBP 3x6.

Flat Flyes 3x15.

I must say my Bench form is rubbish. It's a sad thing to say but, after all these years, I've still to master the technique. There was a time in the early to mid 90's when I had it nailed but it's extremely hit and miss these days. Perhaps I'm simply losing flexibility with age, although I'm still extremely flexible in my lower body with Squatting. Whatever it is, it annoys me greatly, and I need to get it sorted.

I gave a slingshot a go for three sets after my regular Bench work and, I have to say, it was bloody uncomfortable. I guess it will take some getting used too, but I struggled to get my arms through the arm holes and it just didn't feel right at all.

Despite all this it wasn't a bad session lol. I should be grateful I'm doing anything atm to be fair. I guess I'm just in a grumpy mood as my eye is very painful and I'm desperate to scratch it :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its been 3 days now, so any bruising will be looking its best, and you know we all want to see a photo


----------



## Stephen9069

What's the reasoning behind using a slingshot mate ?

That's an impressive weight to be pressing considering your almost a pensioner lol I'd be more than happy to be able to press that now.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its been 3 days now, so any bruising will be looking its best, and you know we all want to see a photo


 Not the greatest shot but the best I can do lol...

View attachment DSCF1427.JPG


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ouch

Mate that looks like it came very close to being a lot nastier than it was.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ouch
> 
> Mate that looks like it came very close to being a lot nastier than it was.


 There was a cut right through my eyelid and another just under my eye that they glued and you can barely see them now. I was very lucky really.


----------



## swole troll

Mingster said:


> I gave a slingshot a go for three sets after my regular Bench work and, I have to say, it was bloody uncomfortable. I guess it will take some getting used too, but I struggled to get my arms through the arm holes and it just didn't feel right at all.


 i always chalked it up as a load of s**t but after finally biting the bullet because i have girly triceps and i wanted to overload them without jerry rigging a load of bands or shifting chains round the gym (im lazy) i came to the conclusion its a decent bit of kit if used for that purpose (overload)

and yes it took me a good 4 weeks of bench sessions before it started to feel normal

id always bench out of a rack or with a spotter whilst wearing one though as you can get the odd rep where the slingshot pushes the bar path into a weird angle


----------



## Mingster

swole troll said:


> i always chalked it up as a load of s**t but after finally biting the bullet because i have girly triceps and i wanted to overload them without jerry rigging a load of bands or shifting chains round the gym (im lazy) i came to the conclusion its a decent bit of kit if used for that purpose (overload)
> 
> and yes it took me a good 4 weeks of bench sessions before it started to feel normal
> 
> id always bench out of a rack or with a spotter whilst wearing one though as you can get the odd rep where the slingshot pushes the bar path into a weird angle


 Yes, I expected as much. I've had the same issues with bench shirts until I've acclimatised to their 'groove'.

I only bench in a rack so I'm ok with dropping the bar.


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> What's the reasoning behind using a slingshot mate ?
> 
> That's an impressive weight to be pressing considering your almost a pensioner lol I'd be more than happy to be able to press that now.


 I just thought I'd give it a try to see what all the fuss was about tbh. I'm not sure if I'll make it a regular part of my training, but I'll give it a few runs out and see how it goes. It's certainly a lot easier to get into than a bench shirt.

As Swole Troll says, it will help with overloading and gives you that bit of extra acceleration off the chest that will, hopefully, carry over into my raw lifts.


----------



## Mingster

A Lower session this afternoon.

Squat 5x5, followed by triples with 140,150, and 160kg.

Hyperextensions 2x12 with 5kg added.

Rear Lateral Raise 3x12.

Side Lateral Raise 3x12.

I wasn't sure what to expect from this session as my knee has been playing up badly these past couple of days and, walking out to begin the workout I really wasn't confident of completing it. Nevertheless once I began the pain seemed to disappear and all went according to plan. Another 10kg added to my triple which keeps things moving apace in the right direction. In addition, I feel like there's plenty more left in the tank to boost these numbers before I eventually return to a % based lifting programme.

Everything else was fine, although these sessions are leaving me particularly drained. It's surprising how much a couple of injuries, especially a great whack in the eye socket, can affect your stamina. The fact that I can't wear my CPAP mask atm due to the cuts around my eye isn't helping much either.

Never mind. Time now for food and recovery :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Another Push session today.

Bench Press 5x5 up to 120kg. 3x3, then a double with 140kg.

CGBP 3x6 @110kg.

Flat Flyes 3x15.

As much as I was disappointed with my last Bench session, I was satisfied with this one. My form was hugely improved, placing my feet in a wider position from the off, and using less 'tuck' with my legs, enabled me to maintain a decent arch throughout. I was very happy with a double at 140kg as my target for the end of the year is 150kg.

You may have noticed that I'm alternating Legs and Push sessions since my various illnesses and injuries lol. This is for two reasons. I'm concerned that both Squatting and Deadlifting will further aggravate my suspect right knee, and I have to go to the gym to do my Deads, At the moment it just seems sensible to train from home although, if all goes well, I;m hoping to get back to the gym towards the end of next week.

Have a great weekend guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

A productive Lower session this afternoon.

Squats 5x5 up to 120kg, followed by triples at 140,160, and 170kg.

Hyperextensions 2x10 with 10kg added.

Rear Lateral Raise 3x12.

Side Lateral Raise 3x12.

Another 10kg added to my Squat triple and, despite the pain in my right knee, all seems solid and secure. I think I'll drop to a 5kg increase for my next Lower session, and just see how much I can continue to eke out, although the % based programme is ready and waiting when required.

All else was good, so job done and time to eat, relax, and recover until my next Bench session which should be Wednesday.

I haven't weighed myself for quite some time. I was 104.5kg last time I was on the scales but I know I lost a fair bit weight when I had the sickness virus. Still, I've been eating well for the last ten days or so and will weigh myself next time I'm in the commercial gym. That will, hopefully, be towards the weekend.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I saw this email and thought of you. Cant remember if you said you had one or if you said you wanted one!
> 
> View attachment 146391


 A quick shout out to @BestBefore1989 to say that my resolve has finally cracked and I've invested in the compact GHR from Strength Shop. Reduced to a very tempting £149.99 in the sales  Now there's another 50kg on my Squat :thumb

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/specials/glute-ham-developer-compact-model.html


----------



## BestBefore1989

That sounds like an excellent early Christmas present :thumb


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> That sounds like an excellent early Christmas present :thumb


 Indeed. I can't see myself getting one any cheaper that that tbh. And free delivery too.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Indeed. I can't see myself getting one any cheaper that that tbh. And free delivery too.


 I'd like to say I'm not jealous......but................

itotallyam....humph....


----------



## Mingster

Today was another Push session.

Bench Press 5x5 up to 120kg, followed by 3x3 up to 135kg, and a double with 142.5kg.

CGBP 3x6 with 112.5kg.

Flat Flyes 3x15.

A dark, rainy day and the home gym was a gloomy place indeed. It took a bit of getting going but I got through the required work in the end. I had some issues with planting my feet as my cons got wet on the way to the gym and took some time to dry out. My arch wasn't as effective as last session but still pretty decent, so I'm taking that as a continuous improvement, and I managed another 2.5kg on my double which was pleasing.

A small increase in the Close Grips and the usual good stretch out with Flyes to finish. Happy enough with this.


----------



## Mingster

I finally made it back into the commercial gym this afternoon for my first Pull session since...my bad knee, my sickness virus, my man flu, and my eye injury lol...So quite some time.

Hex Bar Deadlifts. 8x80kg, 6x110kg, 6x130kg, 6x160kg, 4x180kg, and 4x200kg.

Close Grip Pulldowns 3x8.

DB Pullovers 3x12.

DB Curls 3x12.

I didn't intend to go up to 200kg with the Deads first time back but it just kind of happened, and it bodes well for me hitting my interim target for the turn of the year of 220kg. I ran out of steam a little following the Deads, as the layoff has clearly taken a toll of my stamina for these exercises. No worries though, as I'm sure a few more sessions will put that to rights.

As it was my first time in the gym for a while so it was my first weigh-in for a while too. Pre injuries/illness I was 104.5kg. Today I weighed in at 106.2kg.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Mingster said:


> Today was another Push session.
> 
> Bench Press 5x5 up to 120kg, followed by 3x3 up to 135kg, and a double with 142.5kg.
> 
> CGBP 3x6 with 112.5kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes 3x15.
> 
> A dark, rainy day and the home gym was a gloomy place indeed. It took a bit of getting going but I got through the required work in the end. I had some issues with planting my feet as my cons got wet on the way to the gym and took some time to dry out. My arch wasn't as effective as last session but still pretty decent, so I'm taking that as a continuous improvement, and I managed another 2.5kg on my double which was pleasing.
> 
> A small increase in the Close Grips and the usual good stretch out with Flyes to finish. Happy enough with this.


 Since fully retiring from competitive power lifting i have changed my bench position a lot to help with niggling issues, i similar to yourself now bench with little or no arch and feet flat out inline with knees rather than further back. Id like to maximize my back shoulder chest and triceps strength before hitting the big numbers again.

I found it hard at the start but am warming to the direct press approach rather than lower chest closer to the bar press.

I hope to start deadlifting again next year but il struggle as had a good lay off but well needed..

Good luck to you mate..


----------



## Mingster

bigchickenlover said:


> Good luck to you mate..


 And all the best to you, too :thumbup1:

There's no doubt it's a struggle, but I reckon we've got a bit left in us yet.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> There's no doubt it's a struggle, but I reckon we've got a bit left in us yet.


 Hey there lovely Ming, it's never over until you're dead....right?

Happy Saturday to ya....x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Happy Saturday to ya....x


 Happy Saturday to you, my Gummi Bear and pie munching lovely one. Hope you're tucked up and snug, with a fantastic selection of deliciously tasty snacks xx.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Happy Saturday to you, my Gummi Bear and pie munching lovely one. Hope you're tucked up and snug, with a fantastic selection of deliciously tasty snacks xx.


 I am thank you :thumb I've been bread making again today, I left a piccie in BB's journal....he will prolly not be impressed but I'm just keeping it ticking over....cough....as I do....hurrr hurrrr....I'm about to have a glass of wine, watch strictly and have an early night. I know, I know.....get a life right? But I am getting over a bit of a cold, nearly gone but not quite. Thank you for asking.


----------



## 25434

Flippin' 'eck! I'm so rude! I didn't ask how you are recovering from your incident? Are you healing well? I have read the updates but how are you at this moment? Scarring and all that.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Flippin' 'eck! I'm so rude! I didn't ask how you are recovering from your incident? Are you healing well? I have read the updates but how are you at this moment? Scarring and all that.....


 I'm fine. I heal really quickly. All that's left is the cut that was stitched and a few small scars. Can't really tell the difference lol.

Nothing wrong with the glass of wine and the early night. I like a nice glass of bourbon and, at this cold and dark time of year, I'm quick to bed myself. If only hibernation was an option...

Strictly now, that's another matter entirely... :lol: xx.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I am thank you :thumb I've been bread making again today, I left a piccie in BB's journal....he will prolly not be impressed but I'm just keeping it ticking over....cough....as I do....hurrr hurrrr....I'm about to have a glass of wine, watch strictly and have an early night. I know, I know.....get a life right? But I am getting over a bit of a cold, nearly gone but not quite. Thank you for asking.


 Id be even more impressed if I got the eat them.

hint, hint


----------



## Mingster

A Leg session this evening.

Squat 5x5 up to 120kg, then triples at 140,160, and 175kg.

Hyperextensions 2x10, with 10kg added.

Rear Laterals 3x12.

Side Laterals 3x12.

So another session in which I hit my targets, adding another 5kg to my triple and I feel that there's still a fair bit left in the tank. In fact lifting the weights is the easy bit atm. Keeping the copious quantities of food I'm eating down whilst lifting is the main problem :whistling:

No GHR yet. It has arrived and I've situated it in the upstairs passage, but I'm yet to adjust it to size, so to speak, and my one attempt to date resulted in ignominious failure :lol: . No need to worry yet @BestBefore1989 lol.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> No GHR yet. It has arrived and I've situated it in the upstairs passage, but I'm yet to adjust it to size, so to speak, and my one attempt to date resulted in ignominious failure :lol: . No need to worry yet @BestBefore1989 lol.


 Picsoritdidnthappen! :lol: :lol: ......cough......ooeerrr I'm making myself larrrf now....hurrr hurrr....


----------



## Mingster

Into the freezing cold home gym for a Push session this afternoon.

Bench Press 5x5 up to 120kg, then triples at 130, and 140kg, and a double at 145kg.

CGBP 2x6.

Flat Flyes 3x15.

Again, all targets hit, but I'm getting very close to my current limit now. I think I'll probably have one more progressive session for Bench and then revert to the tried and tested % based system.

I didn't have the strength left for my usual third set of CGBP and managed to get a huge pump and ache with the Flyes to finish.

On a DIY note the kitchen is, to all extents and purposes, complete. There was, however, a sting in the tail. I finished the last job yesterday, put my gear away, and admired our handiwork before retiring to the sofa to chill out in front of the tv. Half an hour later I popped back to the kitchen to top up my well deserved glass of Woodfords Reserve only to find the washing machine leaking all over the floor. I wasn't impressed.

Still, all's well that ends well, and the missus is very impressed with the new machine which was delivered and fitted today.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Into the freezing cold home gym for a Push session this afternoon.
> 
> Bench Press 5x5 up to 120kg, then triples at 130, and 140kg, and a double at 145kg.
> 
> CGBP 2x6.
> 
> Flat Flyes 3x15.
> 
> Again, all targets hit, but I'm getting very close to my current limit now. I think I'll probably have one more progressive session for Bench and then revert to the tried and tested % based system.
> 
> I didn't have the strength left for my usual third set of CGBP and managed to get a huge pump and ache with the Flyes to finish.
> 
> On a DIY note the kitchen is, to all extents and purposes, complete. There was, however, a sting in the tail. I finished the last job yesterday, put my gear away, and admired our handiwork before retiring to the sofa to chill out in front of the tv. Half an hour later I popped back to the kitchen to top up my well deserved glass of Woodfords Reserve only to find the washing machine leaking all over the floor. I wasn't impressed.
> 
> Still, all's well that ends well, and the missus is very impressed with the new machine which was delivered and fitted today.


 I had to google Woodfords Reserve.

I normally find bourbon too sweet for my taste but that sounds lovely.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had to google Woodfords Reserve.
> 
> I normally find bourbon too sweet for my taste but that sounds lovely.


 Yes, it's very nice. Keeps the winter at bay


----------



## 25434

Hey there, I cldnt give u a like as I'm unable to move back and forth in journals so here it is...

Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike!! :lol:

And.....Woodford reserve? I'm not familiar with that, bourbon? Is that a whisky and why is it sweet if it is? I didn't know you could get sweet whisky...sounds bleurrghh to me. However, I'm going to try some, why not :thumb

Total bummer about the leak. I've experienced one a couple of months ago and it was fecking annoying to say the least.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there, I cldnt give u a like as I'm unable to move back and forth in journals so here it is...
> 
> Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike!! :lol:
> 
> And.....Woodford reserve? I'm not familiar with that, bourbon? Is that a whisky and why is it sweet if it is? I didn't know you could get sweet whisky...sounds bleurrghh to me. However, I'm going to try some, why not :thumb
> 
> Total bummer about the leak. I've experienced one a couple of months ago and it was fecking annoying to say the least.


 https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/woodford-reserve-kentucky-bourbon-whiskey/

Thanks for the liiiike!!

I've already fixed the washing machine once and it's lasted best part of a year on that repair so mustn't grumble really. It was more the fact that we'd just finished in the kitchen. Still a new machine looks the business so finishes the job off nicely.


----------



## 25434

Phwoaaarrrrrr.....that does look nice I must say. I'm going to splash some of my sainsbury points on a bottle....wheeeeeeee.....  roll on my Friday night tipple.


----------



## 39005

admit it mingster , SM did the eye when you left the washing up in the sink overnight 

woodfords is a nice drink but remember @Flubs sweet is subjective (esp among bourbons and whiskeys) - if you want to try something different and the bourbon is too harsh for you try a whiskey mac (half whiskey half stones ginger wine) - really warms you up


----------



## Mingster

aqualung said:


> admit it mingster , SM did the eye when you left the washing up in the sink overnight


 It this was the case it would have been much worse lol. Her British Record equipped Bench is up to 165kg these days.


----------



## Mingster

Into the commercial gym for a Pull session this afternoon.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 8x80kg, 6x110kg, 6x130kg, 4x160kg, 4x190kg, 4x210kg.

V-Bar Pulldowns 3x8.

DB Pullovers 3x12.

DB Curls 3x12.

Another good session. Added another 10kg to the Deads and it went up comfortably. Everything else went as planned so I'm more than happy with this session.

It's been a lousy day weather-wise round these parts. Absolutely chucked it down this morning and bitter cold all day. I popped out to a gym in Birtley this morning which is closing down. The owner is selling everything and there was lots of good stuff I haven't got room for. I was after some rubber Olympic plates but someone had beaten me to them. I wasn't impressed lol. I have 180kg of rubber plates, but I want another 120kg before I get rid of my iron ones. The search goes on.


----------



## Mingster

Winter is here...


----------



## 25434

What a fantastic picture. I would be the nutter running along the top with me beanie hat on breathing it all in. I always think the atmosphere is fantastic on days like that. I sometimes go out in the rain, and once you're wet, it's fab, I run through the woods and you get that earthy smell from the ground and the trees, brilliant!...

luv this pic though, looks proper job cold but how great to be there....instead of stuck behind my desk working 'till 5...humph...lucky you, you bearded lovely. Happy Friday.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> What a fantastic picture. I would be the nutter running along the top with me beanie hat on breathing it all in. I always think the atmosphere is fantastic on days like that. I sometimes go out in the rain, and once you're wet, it's fab, I run through the woods and you get that earthy smell from the ground and the trees, brilliant!...
> 
> luv this pic though, looks proper job cold but how great to be there....instead of stuck behind my desk working 'till 5...humph...lucky you, you bearded lovely. Happy Friday.


 Happy Friday hon. Have a fantastic weekend :thumb


----------



## Mingster

A Lower session this afternoon.

Squats 5x5 up to 120kg, followed by triples at 140kg, 160kg, and 180kg.

Hyperextensions 2x10 with 10kg added.

Rear Lateral Raise 3x12.

Side Lateral Raise 3x12.

I did well to hit my Squat target today. I started laying the floorboards in the main room of the house yesterday and they're a bugger. Reclaimed boards sound great but there's no two alike and they're big heavy bits of timber, that's for sure. All that bending down and kneeling has played havoc with my dodgy back and knee, and I was feeling far from chipper prior to today's session.

Nevertheless, I struggled through lol, and added the extra 5kg to my Squat triple. I'll be dropping to doubles for my next Lower session.

I'm off for a post workout McDonalds with the youngest lad in an hour and then I'll be flaking out to chill with a nice tipple, or, maybe, two 

Have a great weekend guys :beer:


----------



## Greshie

Just view the floorboard laying as a warm up :thumb

Great winter pic ... must have been cold for the snow to lay right on the shore's edge! We've had nothing here other than some very frosty mornings.


----------



## UK2USA

Mingster said:


> Winter is here...
> 
> View attachment 147747


 Love it. Great pic. I wish my kids could see that.


----------



## Mingster

Bench day today.

Bench Press 5x5 up to 120kg, then a triple at 130, a double at 140, and a single at 150kg.

CGBP 3x6.

Flat Flyes 3x12.

A decent enough session, although I do feel a good deal stronger on my Legs and Pull days than I do on my Push. I 'll be starting a % based Push schedule very shortly.

I suspect I've been cutting calories this week as I've been working on the house. Meals have been here and there and there has been little structure to my days tbh. Back to work tomorrow though, so things should settle down. There's another couple of days work left in the floorboard laying, but that will have to wait until my shifts permit.


----------



## Mingster

A Pull session after work today.

Hex Bar Deadlift 8x80kg, 6x120kg, 6x150kg, 4x180kg, 2x200kg, 4x220kg.

V-Bar Pulldowns 3x8.

DB Pullovers 3x12.

DB Curls 3x12.

Another 10kg added to my Deadlift means I've hit all my years end targets within the last week or so. 180kg Squat, 150kg Bench, and 220kg Deadlift, so I've got to be pleased with that. 220 was also the max I managed before our holiday and I'm pleased I took a break, and a step backwards, as it was much, much easier this time round.

With all the graft I've been doing round the house last week I've actually dropped 4-5lbs in body weight too, so I'll have to address that over the next couple of weeks


----------



## Mingster

A Lower session tonight in the cold, dark gym.

Squats 5x5 up to 120kg. 3x140kg, 3x160kg. A double at180kg, and another double at 185kg.

Hyperextensions 2x10 with 10kg added.

Rear Lateral Raise 3x12.

Side Lateral Raise 3x12.

Had a really poor nights sleep last night, and a very busy day today at work, so I was far from buzzing going into this evenings session. As is so often the case, however, once I got into my stride the tiredness seemed to disappear and I managed to add the expected 5kg to my Squat. I think I'll go for 190kg next time round and reassess from there.

Three days off work now, so time to train, recover, and eat lots of good food  And stay warm. It's bloody cold atm, and the forecast suggests more of the same for the coming week.


----------



## Mingster

A deload Push session today.

Bench Press 2x5 warm up, the 3x5 at 60% (90kg).

DB Press 3x15.

DB Flyes 3x15.

The first of two deload sessions for Push Day before returning yo a % based protocol. Decided at 150kg as a 1RM which, although I could probably get a double with this weight, is a little higher than I would like. It is, however, an easy number to calculate from so that swung it for me :lol:

Totally focused on bar speed and explosiveness off the chest today. A nice pause at chest level, the powering the bar up as explosively as possible. This should give me a nice, productive rest before the next phase.

Have a great weekend guys, and stay warm :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Popped out to the commercial gym for a Pull session this afternoon.

Hex Bar Deadlift 8x80kg, 6x130kg, 6x160kg, 4x180kg, 2x200kg, 4x230kg.

V-Bar Pulldowns 3x8.

DB Pullovers 3x12.

DB Curls 3x12.

So a new Hex Bar PB with the 4x230, both for the weight and reps. The first rep felt heavy so I'm not sure how much further I can go with these before reverting to the % based approach. Whatever, my target was 220 for New Year so anything more is a bonus.

There was a mixture of progression and consolidation with the other exercises, and I'm starting to feel like I'm getting back to where I was before the various ailments and injuries took their toll. Having said that, my right knee is still giving me a lot of discomfort. Not so much whilst I'm lifting, but just in everyday life in general. I'm loath to go to the docs with it but if there's no improvement by New Year I'll have to get it seen to.

No snow here today, but sub zero temperature's, and no sign of it getting any warmer over the next week or so. Better get the thermals out of the wardrobe


----------



## Mingster

Very cold, and very dark in the gym tonight. I really must upgrade the lighting at some point.

Lower.

Squat 5x5 up to 120kg, then a triple with 140kg, and doubles with 160kg, 180kg, and 190kg.

Hyperextensions 2x10 with 10kg added.

Rear Lateral Raise 3x12.

Side Lateral Raise 3x12.

Very pleased with the Squatting. One think to be said about the environment, it lends itself to total focus on your lifts. The double with 190 went up comfortably and things here are progressing ahead of schedule. I'll add another 5kg next session and see how that goes.

Squeezed put solid sets with the other stuff, with a little bit of progression on the Rear Laterals, so happy enough there.

My weight seems to have stalled at around 105/106kg but I appear to be leaning up. In fact I seem to be around the same level of bodyfat I was when on holiday, but I'm 10kg heavier. I'm not going to complain about that


----------



## Mingster

A deload Push session tonight.

Bench Press Warm ups, followed by 3x5 @90%.

CGBP 2x10.

Flat Flyes 2x12.

And done. All reps done with speed and explosiveness from the chest. Just enough to stimulate without fatigue. That's my second deload Push session, and two is enough. I'll be back on the % based routine next time round with 3x5 @80% with the Bench.

It may be cold, wet, and dark but I've got a pile of Gregg's pasties for my post workout meal, and two days off this weekend so mustn't grumble


----------



## 25434

Ho hum....speaking of Gregg's pasties I....I.....urrmmmm....went to MA last night, got battered left right and centre and when I came out headed straight for greggs and wolfed down two cheese pastry things before I even got back to my car! :mellow: :huh: :rage: .......

Can I say in my defence that I had just doen 2 hours of bashing, crashing (that bit was mainly me by the way....crashing....to the floor...) and bopping so....mebbe I can get away with it...cough...

Happy Friday Ming.


----------



## Mingster

A Pull session today, the first of the % based workouts.

Hex Bar Deadlift Warm-ups, followed by 3x5 @80% - 185kg.

V Bar Pulldowns 3x8.

DB Pullovers 3x12.

DB Curls 3x12.

I must admit I was pretty tired going into today's session, and everything felt that much heavier than usual. My apnea mask has given up the ghost and, until I get a replacement, I'm struggling with sleep. Add in the DIY between shifts at work, and there's only so much left over for training. Still I hit the percentages and, hopefully, I'll be feeling a little more energised by the time my next session comes around.

Weighing in at 105kg, around the 16 and a half stone mark at present. Bang on my competitive limit.

Enjoy your weekend guys :beer:


----------



## Mingster

A Lower session tonight.

Squat 5x5 up to 120kg, then 3x140kg, and doubles at 160,180, and 195kg.

Hyperextensions 2x10 with 10kg added.

Rear Laterals 3x12.

Side Laterals 3x12.

So another 5kg added to my double, and it would seem rude not to go for 200kg next time out. If all goes to plan that session would fall on Christmas Day afternoon, which is my only day off over the Christmas period. On this evenings showing I still have a bit left in the tank so here's hoping, as that would be a welcome bonus going into the New Year.

Everything else went ok, and now I'm back in the warmth with my dinner in the oven, and very pleased that I actually went out and trained when, earlier in the evening, sitting on the sofa seemed the much better option lol.


----------



## Mingster

A Push session yesterday evening.

Bench Press warm ups followed by 3x5 @80%.

CGBP 3x10.

Flat Flyes 3x12.

I felt weak as a kitten last night. My issues with sleeping and the need for a new apnea mask are starting to take their toll. Following this session I could barely keep my eyes open and was tucked up in bed by 9 pm. I'm feeling the same way tonight.

I had intended to do a Pull session tomorrow but I suspect I'll take an extra rest day and train again on Saturday. At least I hit my session targets last night, but it was way, way harder than it should have been, and doesn't bode well for future session.

Hey-Ho. Maybe I'll get a lie in in the morning. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Mingster said:


> A Pull session today, the first of the % based workouts.
> 
> Hex Bar Deadlift Warm-ups, followed by 3x5 @80% - 185kg.
> 
> V Bar Pulldowns 3x8.
> 
> DB Pullovers 3x12.
> 
> DB Curls 3x12.
> 
> I must admit I was pretty tired going into today's session, and everything felt that much heavier than usual. My apnea mask has given up the ghost and, until I get a replacement, I'm struggling with sleep. Add in the DIY between shifts at work, and there's only so much left over for training. Still I hit the percentages and, hopefully, I'll be feeling a little more energised by the time my next session comes around.
> 
> Weighing in at 105kg, around the 16 and a half stone mark at present. Bang on my competitive limit.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend guys :beer:


 Have literally just started hex bar dead lifts last Saturday and now will utilize them to take most of the effort off my lower back until im 100%

Do you find you can lift more with this method and will go back to conventional deads? Or are you sticking to this method for good.

The conventional lift plays havoc on my lower back at present until chiro and mobility have done there worth i will not lift this way..

Good day to you sir


----------



## Mingster

bigchickenlover said:


> Have literally just started hex bar dead lifts last Saturday and now will utilize them to take most of the effort off my lower back until im 100%
> 
> Do you find you can lift more with this method and will go back to conventional deads? Or are you sticking to this method for good.
> 
> The conventional lift plays havoc on my lower back at present until chiro and mobility have done there worth i will not lift this way..
> 
> Good day to you sir


 I haven't been able to Deadlift conventionally since an injury in 2008. I have tried several times and my back was just in too much pain after 2/3 sessions every time.

6 months or so ago my gym got a Hex Bar so I thought I'd give it a go, and I've had zero problems using it ever since.

The plan is to get a solid year and/or a 250 Hex Bar lift under my belt before trying to revert back to conventional lifting, which I'll have to do if I hope to compete again. Hopefully the Hex Bar work will have strengthened my body to cope with conventional lifting once again, but I won't know for sure until I try. It will be a nervous time but fingers crossed.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Mingster said:


> I haven't been able to Deadlift conventionally since an injury in 2008. I have tried several times and my back was just in too much pain after 2/3 sessions every time.
> 
> 6 months or so ago my gym got a Hex Bar so I thought I'd give it a go, and I've had zero problems using it ever since.
> 
> The plan is to get a solid year and/or a 250 Hex Bar lift under my belt before trying to revert back to conventional lifting, which I'll have to do if I hope to compete again. Hopefully the Hex Bar work will have strengthened my body to cope with conventional lifting once again, but I won't know for sure until I try. It will be a nervous time but fingers crossed.


 Ah i see the method to it. Yes it does seem to relieve the lower back from some of the force. Il continue until March with a similar method, fortunately im still able to do rack pulls, just find the first few inches the toughest off the floor.

Must be nice still to be able to lift if you have had that much time off. Was the injury gym related or doing something simple like picking up a hair brush?


----------



## monkeybiker

bigchickenlover said:


> Was the injury gym related or doing something simple like picking up a hair brush?


 I put my back out putting on a pair of socks. It hurt for like 2 weeks


----------



## bigchickenlover

monkeybiker said:


> I put my back out putting on a pair of socks. It hurt for like 2 weeks


 Yup dito mate.

Had the gf at the time waiting to go out at the bottom of the stairs. I shouted down you'll have to go without me as now il require a stenna stair lift to get down, took about a week for me to be able to walk properly then around three weeks before i could lift anything. Back then i knew nothing of chiropractitioner


----------



## Mingster

bigchickenlover said:


> Was the injury gym related or doing something simple like picking up a hair brush?


 I slipped two disc's cleaning the block paving lol. TBF the doc's said it was down to a gradual wear over a period of years and the cleaning just pushed it over the edge. I used to have a very physical job as well as lifting, although I take things a little easier work-wise these days. I didn't lift at all for best part of a year after that.

I slipped one of the disc's again a few years later hanging a door. Having been through it before, I recovered in a couple of months.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Mingster said:


> I slipped two disc's cleaning the block paving lol. TBF the doc's said it was down to a gradual wear over a period of years and the cleaning just pushed it over the edge. I used to have a very physical job as well as lifting, although I take things a little easier work-wise these days. I didn't lift at all for best part of a year after that.
> 
> I slipped one of the disc's again a few years later hanging a door. Having been through it before, I recovered in a couple of months.


 Unlucky pal. I find it sometimes odd we batter our bodys in and out of the gym but it is the most menial of tasks that usually send us over the edge.

I suppose knowledge is power and growing older we know when to stop in the gym or to leave out certain exercises, its the love of lifting stuff that makes us return.


----------



## Mingster

No Pull session today.

My right knee injury has inexplicably flared up, and the past two days have caused me a great deal of pain. Walking has been an issue, let alone Deadlifting, so I've took the sensible option and rested. Inwardly I'm fuming, however, as every time I seem to be approaching a breakthrough with my lifting something like this comes along and sets me back six months.

It's getting to the point where I'm not certain how many times I can bring myself to start again.

Loaded up with painkillers and anti-inflamms atm, washed down with a shot or two of finest rum. Hopefully things will feel a little better tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> No Pull session today.
> 
> My right knee injury has inexplicably flared up, and the past two days have caused me a great deal of pain. Walking has been an issue, let alone Deadlifting, so I've took the sensible option and rested. Inwardly I'm fuming, however, as every time I seem to be approaching a breakthrough with my lifting something like this comes along and sets me back six months.
> 
> It's getting to the point where I'm not certain how many times I can bring myself to start again.
> 
> Loaded up with painkillers and anti-inflamms atm, washed down with a shot or two of finest rum. Hopefully things will feel a little better tomorrow.


 Fingers crossed it heals up fast mate and wont take you 6 months to get past it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> No Pull session today.
> 
> My right knee injury has inexplicably flared up, and the past two days have caused me a great deal of pain. Walking has been an issue, let alone Deadlifting, so I've took the sensible option and rested. Inwardly I'm fuming, however, as every time I seem to be approaching a breakthrough with my lifting something like this comes along and sets me back six months.
> 
> It's getting to the point where I'm not certain how many times I can bring myself to start again.
> 
> Loaded up with painkillers and anti-inflamms atm, washed down with a shot or two of finest rum. Hopefully things will feel a little better tomorrow.


 I feel your pain mate, the last few years have felt like 1 step forward, 2 steps back: but to quote Thomas Edison - The most certain way to succeed is always to try just one more time!

Have a wonderful Christmas, rest up and recover, then come back fighting, well that's my plan anyway


----------



## 25434

Hey there lovely Ming, so sorry to see you with another thing gone pear shaped....cough.....a bit like my body! Humph......anyhoo....I wish you well and hope you and your fam have a lovely time at Xmas and health, hope and much happiness for the coming year. Xx


----------



## Mingster

Thanks guys.

Feeling a bit better today. Hope you all have a wonderful, peaceful, relaxing Christmas enjoying all the best that life has to offer.

*Skål * :beer:


----------



## Mingster

So I nipped into the gym for a quick session whilst the Christmas dinner was cooking. A no knee session...

Hyperextensions 3x10 with 10kg added.

Rear Laterals 4x12.

Side Laterals 4x10.

DB Curls 3x8.

So no great shakes or, indeed, progress towards my goals in the 3 main lifts, but a return to the gym nevertheless. It certainly helped to clear the cobwebs, and has improved my mental state significantly.

I suspect that Bench is the lift that is causing my knee issues to flare up. It may seem odd that I feel that Squatting and Deadlifting are not affecting my knee, but the foot position, leg drive, and pressures through the knee from Benching are the main culprit I feel. Thus I intend to go back to Squats and Deads as soon as is practical, and limit my Bench to upper body lifting only. The weights I can Bench will be severely limited because of the lack of leg drive but something is better than nothing.

I'll go see the doctor after the Christmas break.

Get some festive cheer down ya  :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069

Merry Christmas mate and have a good New years. :beer:


----------



## Mingster

Against all common sense, and with my right knee heavily strapped, I managed a Squat session earlier today.

Squat 5x5 up to 120kg, 3x140kh, 2x160kg, 2x180kg, and a single with 200kg.

Job done.

Probably not the wisest course of action but my target was achieved nevertheless. I will book an appointment with my GP early in January but, until then, I intend to train as close to normal as possible.


----------



## Sasnak

Have you tried flexiseq http://www.flexiseq.com/

Unfortunately it's expensive, I was given some samples that were handed out at a rugby club. Might be worth a go.


----------



## Mingster

Sasnak said:


> Have you tried flexiseq http://www.flexiseq.com/
> 
> Unfortunately it's expensive, I was given some samples that were handed out at a rugby club. Might be worth a go.


 No I haven't mate. But thank you.

I suspect it's some sort of cartilage damage. I've had the problem for 3 months now. I hope I'm wrong but I'll have to find out for sure at some point.


----------



## Mingster

Well it seems, unsurprisingly in all honesty, that strapping my knee and training on regardless was probably not the wisest course of action. My knee pain has worsened considerably over recent days and a trip to the doctors has resulted in a provisional diagnosis of either a cruciate issue or a meniscus tear. I'm back in to see another doctor next Friday.

As you can imagine I'm a little peeved at this, as training has been going so positively up to this point. It always seems that I get myself in a position to have a go at achieving my goals only for a random injury to flare up and derail my progress. I've been training 35 years and have never suffered a knee issue previously.

I always seem to injure myself doing something other than lifting, too. It drives me mad.

Anyways, I'm having a week off from training altogether, and will then look at some upper body work in the New Year. Just for the record, this is where I'm standing atm with my lifts...

Squat 1x200kg. With a fair bit left in the tank.

Bench Press 1x150kg. I could manage a double here.

Hex Bar Deads 4x230kg. I could certainly do a few more reps, maybe add 10kg to this lift max as things stand.

So a total of 580kg. My target for Easter was 600kg, so things aren't too bad really, and would be very good if it weren't for the injury. We'll just have to see how things go.

Happy New Year guys :beer:


----------



## 25434

Hello there dear Mingster. In to wish you health, hope and happiness for the coming year. You are fabberluss and I hope you and your family have a great 2018. O. X


----------



## Stephen9069

Fingers crossed its not as serious as it sounds mate and you can get back to smashing it. Sounds like the 600kg total could be there with the extra on your other 2 lifts


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming, just wondering how you are? I know you don't do chit chat etc but hope things are ok during your week off training. I guess you are back in this week anyhow.......unless you've had an injury on the DIY front? (Just having a tease there by the way)...


----------



## Mingster

I'm fine hon. Thanks for asking.

Still laid low with the knee and have another medical appointment tomorrow.

I'll see how things go, but I may well pop into the gym for some sort of light Upper session this afternoon.


----------



## Mingster

So I managed a little Pull session this afternoon minus the Deads.

V-Bar Pulldowns 4x8.

Low Pulley Rows 3x10.

DB Pullovers 3x12.

Face Pulls 3x15.

DB Curls 3x15.

Lightish weights, so upped the volume a little. 16 sets and 5 exercises is a lot for me lol. Just enough to get back into the swing of things, and careful to avoid aggravating my knee. I'll not bore you with my trials and tribulations but I'm back at the docs tomorrow morning so I'm hoping for some progress then.


----------



## 25434

Wishing you well for the docs Ming. I did a superset session on my delts this morning, not particularly heavy weights but my delts were burning by the time I finished. Thought I would do some super sets to breathe life into my bod post xmas. I didn't over eat at all but I did have a drink or two.... I'm doing them all this week then starting omething new that I read about. Going back to primary moves interspersed with complexes(using weights). See what happens...

hey mister....all wobbly things crossed for you tomorrow. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Wishing you well for the docs Ming. I did a superset session on my delts this morning, not particularly heavy weights but my delts were burning by the time I finished. Thought I would do some super sets to breathe life into my bod post xmas. I didn't over eat at all but I did have a drink or two.... I'm doing them all this week then starting omething new that I read about. Going back to primary moves interspersed with complexes(using weights). See what happens...
> 
> hey mister....all wobbly things crossed for you tomorrow. X


 Things went as well as could be expected hon. I've been referred for a MRI scan, the only issue being how long I will have to wait. The doc has promised to try to prioritise it due to a few factors I brought to her attention, but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Things went as well as could be expected hon. I've been referred for a MRI scan, the only issue being how long I will have to wait. The doc has promised to try to prioritise it due to a few factors I brought to her attention, but we will have to wait and see.


 Ooooh 'eck! I hope nothing really bad shows up. Don't worry about the scan, I've had a couple, they are quite loud but mine had music playing so I just concentrated on that for a bit. Fingers crossed you get a date soon.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ooooh 'eck! I hope nothing really bad shows up. Don't worry about the scan, I've had a couple, they are quite loud but mine had music playing so I just concentrated on that for a bit. Fingers crossed you get a date soon.


 Cheers hon. I'm not worried. I've had four or five before. The worst ones were for my pituitary adenoma as they had to strap my head into a box so I couldn't move it during the scan. I don't mind if there's music or not as I quite like the noises they make lol.

Everybody thinks it's a meniscus tear and I'm pretty sure it is so just expecting confirmation really.


----------



## 25434

Oh, ok...sorry..durrr......of course you have.....I just googled meniscus tear....oooch!

time for a cuppa tea...aaaahhhhh......take care you...x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Things went as well as could be expected hon. I've been referred for a MRI scan, the only issue being how long I will have to wait. The doc has promised to try to prioritise it due to a few factors I brought to her attention, but we will have to wait and see.


  Hope you dont have too long a wait


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Guys. It's a waiting game atm.

Today I managed a Push session.

Bench Press 10x5.

Flat Flyes 2x12.

Seated Rear Laterals 2x20.

Seated Side Laterals 2x20.

All Bench reps were paused with no leg involvement. My form was pretty tight to be fair, and I was pleased with how this went. My set up was obviously pretty basic and the lifting was all upper body, but my knee survived unscathed so will be continuing with these for a while I suspect. Higher reps with the other lifts, light weights, but lifting beyond my comfort zone which is always a good thing.

I'll be continuing with these two workouts for the foreseeable, although I will throw in some hyperextensions somewhere down the line. It's far from ideal, and extremely frustrating, but it will keep things ticking over.


----------



## BestBefore1989

At least you got a workout in mate, something is better than nothing :thumb


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> At least you got a workout in mate, something is better than nothing :thumb


 Indeed. And I plan to progress with this type of training, hopefully building a better foundation for my Bench and Deadlift. I do miss the Squatting and Deads though.


----------



## Mingster

Another Pull session today.

V-Bar Pulldowns 4x8.

Low Pulley Rows 3x10.

DB Pullovers 3x12.

Hyperextensions 3x10.

Face Pulls 3x15.

DB Curls 3x15.

Good stuff. Just building a foundation for now, not worrying about progressing too quickly.


----------



## Mingster

As we're still having electrical problems tonight's Push session was by candlelight...

Bench Press 10x5.

Flat Flyes 3x12.

Seated Rear Laterals 3x15.

Seated Side Laterals 3x15.

A nice, romantic session  All Bench reps paused, again with no leg assistance but I'm starting to develop a technique with these now. As with all my recent sessions pretty much steady away and unspectacular but, hopefully, doing the groundwork for greater things to come.


----------



## Mingster

Another Push session tonight.

Bench Press 10x5.

Flat Flyes 3x12.

Seated Rear Laterals 3x15.

Seated Side Laterals 3x15.

So the same session as previously, with some progression on the weights. Slow and steady is the name of the game here, and I'm already feeling the benefits from the volume Benching. Hopefully I'll make it into the commercial gym for a Pull session over the weekend.

Have a good one guys :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Another Push session tonight.
> 
> Bench Press 10x5.
> 
> Flat Flyes 3x12.
> 
> Seated Rear Laterals 3x15.
> 
> Seated Side Laterals 3x15.
> 
> So the same session as previously, with some progression on the weights. Slow and steady is the name of the game here, and I'm already feeling the benefits from the volume Benching. Hopefully I'll make it into the commercial gym for a Pull session over the weekend.
> 
> Have a good one guys :beer:


 But everything is heaver by candlelight !


----------



## Mingster

No training today. It was supposed to be a Pull session at the commercial gym, but heavy snowfall put paid to that idea.

I must admit I'm feeling pretty low at the minute. My nebido jab is a week overdue and I can't get to the doc's to get it until next Friday. I'm due some bloods too so, if my levels are particularly low, I may well ask to have my frequency reduced slightly.

Not sure where this weekend has gone but it's back to work tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> No training today. It was supposed to be a Pull session at the commercial gym, but heavy snowfall put paid to that idea.
> 
> I must admit I'm feeling pretty low at the minute. My nebido jab is a week overdue and I can't get to the doc's to get it until next Friday. I'm due some bloods too so, if my levels are particularly low, I may well ask to have my frequency reduced slightly.
> 
> Not sure where this weekend has gone but it's back to work tomorrow


 sorry your feeling down mate, its that time of the year; finances are stretched and its another two weeks till you get paid, its cold and dark and holidays feel an age away.  or maybe that's just me!

Still, one of the benefits of being our age is we have seen it all before and know that however long winter feels, its always followed by spring and then summer is just around the corner


----------



## Mingster

Very true mate. It could very well be something like that.

I'm long enough in the tooth to give it a couple of weeks to see if it's merely the lack of a test boost or something more significant. Act in haste, repent in leisure as they say.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> I must admit I'm feeling pretty low at the minute.


 Dear Ming, I'll just leave this here for you. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Dear Ming, I'll just leave this here for you. X
> 
> View attachment 149495


 Thank you Flubs. Very much appreciated xx


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> No training today. It was supposed to be a Pull session at the commercial gym, but heavy snowfall put paid to that idea.
> 
> I must admit I'm feeling pretty low at the minute. My nebido jab is a week overdue and I can't get to the doc's to get it until next Friday. I'm due some bloods too so, if my levels are particularly low, I may well ask to have my frequency reduced slightly.
> 
> Not sure where this weekend has gone but it's back to work tomorrow


 Interestingly the hospital told told me not to to stick rigidly to the 3 month frequency, but to arrange a shot as soon as I felt energy levels depleting; though I am lucky in that I can get to my GP most afternoons, even in snow!. The only downside is I have to contact the surgery to arrange a prescription, then collect the prescription from the chemist ( next door to the surgery) and then take the prescription in to the practice nurse....

The ciallis I do using the repeat prescription phone line, but with the Nebido I think I shall have to go in to the surgery and arrange it with the receptionist; thankfully my GP employs human beings on the reception desk and not dragons!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Interestingly the hospital told told me not to to stick rigidly to the 3 month frequency, but to arrange a shot as soon as I felt energy levels depleting; though I am lucky in that I can get to my GP most afternoons, even in snow!. The only downside is I have to contact the surgery to arrange a prescription, then collect the prescription from the chemist ( next door to the surgery) and then take the prescription in to the practice nurse....
> 
> The ciallis I do using the repeat prescription phone line, but with the Nebido I think I shall have to go in to the surgery and arrange it with the receptionist; thankfully my GP employs human beings on the reception desk and not dragons!


 Well I've been on nebido for over 6 years now without any issues. We've decided to drop my frequency to 10 weeks, even though I won't get the results of my bloods until next Monday.

I simply ring the GP surgery, make an appointment, and they collect my prescription and have it ready to go when I get there.


----------



## Mingster

Well I finally made it back into the gym today for a Bench session.

Bench Press 8x5.

Flat Flyes 3x12.

Seated Rear Laterals 3x12.

Seated Side Laterals 3x12.

Steady away and nothing special to report but, hopefully, this will be the first step back into getting some sort of structure back into my training. It doesn't compare with the heavy stuff, but I'll just have to make the best of it until my knee gets sorted.


----------



## Mingster

A Pull session this afternoon and, after a frustrating few weeks, a small experiment...

Hex Bar Deadlifts 5x5 up to 160kg.

V-Bar Pulldowns 3x8.

DB Pullovers 3x12.

Face Pulls 3x15.

DB Curls 3x12.

So I dabbled with the Deads. Iknow, not really the sensible thing to do but I thought I'd give it a go, keep it light, and see how it went. And it went ok. I could feel it in my knee but the weights weren't too challenging and I managed. We'll see how my knee feels in the morning.

If I can maintain a basic level with the Deads it will save starting all over from scratch at some future point and, more importantly, it scratched an itch which has been growing over recent weeks


----------



## Mingster

It's been a bit of a struggle to get into the gym of late, but I managed a Bench session today.

Bench Press 8x5.

Flat Flyes 3x12.

Seated Rear Laterals 3x12.

Seated Side Laterals 3x12.

So all the usual stuff, and a small progression on the Bench, so I'm happy with that. All Bench reps are paused and without leg drive, but I'm sort of coming to terms with these and maybe, just maybe, an improved technique may emerge from all this hinderance. Here's hoping.

Still no sign of a date for my MRI which is frustrating, but not half as frustrating as the amount of people who ask 'Is your knee not getting better yet?'

Ah well. Enjoy your weekend guys :beer:


----------



## Mingster

A Pull session this afternoon.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 5x5 up to 165kg.

V-Bar Pulldowns 3x8.

DB Pullovers 3x12.

Face Pulls 3x15.

DB Curls 3x12.

Still keeping the Deads nice and light and, as yet, I've had no issues with my knee. I'm still taking most of the strain on my back which probably isn't the wisest course of action but it's allowing me to do something so I'll stick with it for now.

Some small progressions elsewhere so things ticking over steadily.

I took some of my own plates home from the gym today as they now have more than enough to satisfy me lol, although the irony isn't lost on me that I can't use the bloody things at the moment.


----------



## Mingster

Yesterday I went with a Push session/

Bench Press 7x5.

Flat Flyes 2x12.

Seated Rear Laterals 3x12.

Seated Side Laterals 3x12.

Upped the Bench and the Rear Laterals a little so all good. A couple more sessions like this and I'll be nigh on pressing as much without a leg drive than I was previously with. Happy days.

I've also been given a date for my MRI - February 20th - so pleased about that too.


----------



## Mingster

Managed to get a Pull session in this afternoon.

Hex Bar Deadlift 5x5 up to 175kg.

DB Pullovers 3x12.

V-Bar Pulldowns 3x8.

Face Pulls 3x15.

DB Curls 3x12.

Another 5kg on the Deads without aggravating my knee so all good there. Had to change my order around a little as there were actually a few people in the gym today lol, but all felt good. Weight is fairly constant at around the 105kg mark.

Have a great weekend guys :beer:


----------



## 25434

And you have a great weekend too x


----------



## Mingster

A second Pull workout in 3 days wasn't ideal, but it's just the way things worked out.

Hex Bar Deadlifts 5x5 up to 180kg.

V-Bar Pulldowns 3x8.

DB Pullovers 3x12.

Face Pulls 3x15.

DB Curls 3x12.

I was still a bit fatigues from Friday's session but I managed well enough, adding another 5kg to the pulls and a little bit of progression here and there with the other exercises. I won't be able to get to the commercial gym again until Friday at the soonest hence the additional Pull work. I'll get a couple of Bench sessions in before then so my workout order is a bit out of sync but I'm sure I'll manage.

It freezing hereabouts atm but it's dry, so I'll take that.


----------



## Mingster

I managed a Bench session tonight.

Bench Press 7x5.

Flat Flyes 3x12.

Seated Rear Laterals 2x12.

Seated Side Laterals 2x12.

Another small increase in the Bench to keep things ticking over.

The phrase 'ticking over' pretty much sums up my training atm. I can't go full bore until my knee gets sorted and my knee isn't going to be sorted anytime soon. I have my MRI next Tuesday so we'll just have to see where things go from there. All I can do is try and minimise the effects of this on my training and maintain some sort of platform from which to progress when I get started.

I need to be patient, but I'm not a particularly patient person 

Here's hoping you all get heaps of Valentine cards on the morrow :thumb


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming,

ticking over training is better than no training at all though right? I'm glad you got your date so you can get a more informed idea of what is going on.

as for the Valentine thing.....lol.....it's my martial art night so instead of a card I will be getting a kicking....ha ha......take care you...


----------



## Stephen9069

Hopefully the MRI comes back with a positive result mate, has it got any worse ?


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming,
> 
> ticking over training is better than no training at all though right? I'm glad you got your date so you can get a more informed idea of what is going on.
> 
> as for the Valentine thing.....lol.....it's my martial art night so instead of a card I will be getting a kicking....ha ha......take care you...


 I'm sure you give as good as you get  Have a virtual card from me x



Stephen9069 said:


> Hopefully the MRI comes back with a positive result mate, has it got any worse ?


 No mate, it's pretty steady atm. Every now and then I'l move in a way which sets it off but generally it's ok.


----------



## Mingster

Was hoping for a Pull session today, but the fact that my work colleague insisted on coming to work with a heavy cold this week has put paid to that. I can't wait till I catch something so I can go to work and cough and sneeze all over him, preferably just before he goes on holiday :angry:

I'm not bitter.

Anyway, next week seems to be developing into 'medical appointment' week. On Tuesday I have my MRI for my knee, and later in the week I have not only some extensive bloods to be taken, but also an ultrasound on Friday. I had an ultrasound for my liver a few years ago which came back fine. This one is for my kidney's.

I may well have a week off from training altogether.

Have a great weekend guys :beer:


----------



## Stephen9069

Hopefully all scans and tests come back in good order you old timers need to keep on top of your health especially during the colder seasons lol

Have a good weekend mate.


----------



## 25434

Stephen9069 said:


> you old timers need to keep on top of your health especially during the colder seasons lol



View attachment 68132


how veeeeeeewwwwy dare youuuuuuu...... :lol:

Happy weekend Ming.


----------



## 25434

Sooooooooo..........I know aren't training just now but I thought I would drop in....again.....cough.....(stalker rights an all that)......and dust the place down for you. 

im having a quick surf before I get to the gym whilst drinking coffee in bed, like lady muck :lol: all nice and warm. It's freeeeeeeeezing outside so not looking forward to getting out there to be honest....brrrrrrrr....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Sooooooooo..........I know aren't training just now but I thought I would drop in....again.....cough.....(stalker rights an all that)......and dust the place down for you.
> 
> im having a quick surf before I get to the gym whilst drinking coffee in bed, like lady muck :lol: all nice and warm. It's freeeeeeeeezing outside so not looking forward to getting out there to be honest....brrrrrrrr....


 Cheers hon. The place could do with livening up a bit.

I've had all my medical checks and am waiting for the results. Should have some idea where things stand in the next few days.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Cheers hon. The place could do with livening up a bit.
> 
> *I've had all my medical checks and am waiting for the results. Should have some idea where things stand in the next few days.*


 Fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fingers crossed for you mate


 Yes, this. I don't like it when "ma boyzzz" go down with bleurrrghy stuff. Thinking of you...umm....err...but not in a pervy way... :redface:


----------



## 25434

Ooohhhhhhh lawwwwwwd....here I aaammmm again..... :stuart:

juss checking......juss checking........


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ooohhhhhhh lawwwwwwd....here I aaammmm again..... :stuart:
> 
> juss checking......juss checking........


 Thanks hon. I appreciate your checks immensely  x.

So, still no gym time for me. My results are back and it's a mixed bag. The MRI has revealed 'multiple tears of the meniscus', so much as expected, and I don't suppose the amount of time passed since I actually had the injury has helped here. An operation seems the only solution, and I'm expecting another lengthy delay.

My ultrasound, however, has revealed nothing sinister with my kidney's, so good news there. Having said that my bloods still came back elevated and I'm seeing my Doctor again next week to see where things go from here.

I'll get back to some form of training soon but, considering we're still under a couple of feet of snow hereabouts I'll be waiting a little longer yet I suspect.


----------



## Stephen9069

Good news on the kidneys mate not so great on the knee. Hopefully the surgerys not to invasive then the recovery wont be to long.


----------



## Mingster

Still no training I'm afraid.

I had a lengthy appointment at the docs today and there was more bad news than good. My knee diagnosis wasn't the best. I have a complex radial tear in the body of the medial meniscus, a grade 1 sprain to the collateral ligament, and moderate joint effusion in the suprapatellar recess. Apparently all this is pretty bad and I'll be referred to a knee specialist. The outcome of that will, most likely, be an exploratory op with a camera to work out the best way to fix it all, followed by an op to sort it all out.

I'm far from confident that all this will eventually enable me to lift as heavy as I have in the past, but I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> Still no training I'm afraid.
> 
> I had a lengthy appointment at the docs today and there was more bad news than good. My knee diagnosis wasn't the best. I have a complex radial tear in the body of the medial meniscus, a grade 1 sprain to the collateral ligament, and moderate joint effusion in the suprapatellar recess. Apparently all this is pretty bad and I'll be referred to a knee specialist. The outcome of that will, most likely, be an exploratory op with a camera to work out the best way to fix it all, followed by an op to sort it all out.
> 
> I'm far from confident that all this will eventually enable me to lift as heavy as I have in the past, but I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


 Sorry to hear the news mate I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you but hopefully once repaired with a smart recovery you can come back stronger.


----------



## BestBefore1989

None of that sounds good mate. Keep your chin up and crossing my fingers that they can fix you up and you come back stronger


----------



## 25434

Oh 'eck! Poor you. Fingers crossed you can be fixed..x


----------



## Greshie

Just been catching up with your posts. Bad news about your knee, and sounds as if you are in for a bit of a long haul, so fingers crossed and wishing you well!. And remember to think about what you can do rather than what you can't !


----------



## Mingster

So back into the gym today for a simple Pull Session minus the Deads.

V-Bar Pulldowns 4x8.

Low Rows 3x10.

DB Pullovers 3x12.

Face Pulls 3x15.

DB Curls 312.

Nice and easy. Just getting used to feeling my muscles work again. I'll be running a pretty basic training regime until my knee is sorted so I'm not sure whether it's worth going into too much detail with it on here. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> So back into the gym today for a simple Pull Session minus the Deads.
> 
> V-Bar Pulldowns 4x8.
> 
> Low Rows 3x10.
> 
> DB Pullovers 3x12.
> 
> Face Pulls 3x15.
> 
> DB Curls 312.
> 
> Nice and easy. Just getting used to feeling my muscles work again. I'll be running a pretty basic training regime until my knee is sorted so I'm not sure whether it's worth going into too much detail with it on here. We'll see how it goes.


 glad to see you back at it mate. I'm sure you feel better in yourself being back in the gym, even if you have to take things slow and easy for a while.


----------



## Mingster

I had a Push session yesterday.

Bench Press 6x5.

Flat Flyes 3x10.

Side Laterals 3x12.

Steady away again, just getting my body used to working the weights after the break.

Weighed in at 106.5kg.


----------



## 25434

Steady is good dearest Ming, steady is good.


----------



## Mingster

Another Pull session today.

Identical exercise choice, sets, and reps as my previous Pull session. Feeling a bit easier already. I just need to get a couple of weeks under my belt and I'll be back in the swing of things.

Lifting without Squats and Deadlifts is just sooooo boring though.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Lifting without Squats and Deadlifts is just sooooo boring though.


 Yes, I love doing deadlifts..rarrrrggghhhhhhh.......tiger roar, hurrr hurr....good that you felt a bit easier this time round. Great news.


----------



## Mingster

A bit of Pushing today.

Bench Press, Flat Flyes, and Side Lateral Raises. A bit more weight and a rep or two more than the previous session. Nice and steady.

Been a quiet weekend so far which is just what I need to tell the truth. Hopefully tomorrow will be more of the same, chilling and recharging the batteries.

Hope you are having a great weekend guys. Take care :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

And a Pull session this afternoon.

Pulldowns, Pushdowns, DB Pullovers, Face Pulls, and DB Curls. Rep ranges from 8 to 15.

I felt a great deal stronger today, than I have during previous sessions. Weight was added across the board and I managed the increases across the board. Maybe that was down to the fact that I weighed in at 107.8kg, probably as high a natural weight as I've ever been.

It's a shame I can't unleash this new found power on Squatting and Deadlifting.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> And a Pull session this afternoon.
> 
> Pulldowns, Pushdowns, DB Pullovers, Face Pulls, and DB Curls. Rep ranges from 8 to 15.
> 
> I felt a great deal stronger today, than I have during previous sessions. Weight was added across the board and I managed the increases across the board. Maybe that was down to the fact that I weighed in at 107.8kg, probably as high a natural weight as I've ever been.
> 
> It's a shame I can't unleash this new found power on Squatting and Deadlifting.


 At least your training mate and doing what you can.

I haven't been able to workout for about 3 weeks now but I'm hoping to be able to return to the gym next week


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> At least your training mate and doing what you can.
> 
> I haven't been able to workout for about 3 weeks now but I'm hoping to be able to return to the gym next week


 Fingers crossed for you mate.


----------



## Mingster

Another Push session today.

Bench Press, Flat Flyes, Side Lateral Raises, and some Bench Dips thrown in for good measure. Another small increase in weights shifted, and all as it should be.

I should know the date for my next referral for my knee tomorrow so here's hoping things may move on a little more quickly from that point.


----------



## Mingster

And a Pull session today.

V-Bar Pulldowns, Pushdowns, DB Pullovers, Face Pulls, and DB Curls. All the usual fluff lol. Happy days. Blasting through that little lot pretty much effortlessly now. It's not the best, but it's something and if that's all I can do at the moment then so be it.

Hope you guys have a quality Easter weekend lined up. Have fun. Have pizza. And have a great time :beer:


----------



## 25434

Hey there, Happy Easter to you Ming. X


----------



## Greshie

Have a good Easter Ming! ... and eat lots of pies ! :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Some Pushing today.

Bench Press, Flat Flyes, Side Laterals, and some Bench Dips. A bit more weight added, going up slowly but steadily.

Got the house to myself tonight so will probably play some tunes, eat some pies, and drink some fine spirits. Tomorrow is a lazy day, save for a possible Pull session later on. Back to work Monday.


----------



## 25434

Morning Ming 

guess what? My morning gym closed and I got a free pass to use another gym for a month from one of the guys who had gone there and guess what I found lurking in the corner

not one but two massive tyres for flipping up on a long biter floor in the gym! Omigawwwwd... I can't tell u how excited I was, 60kg and 80kg....and some weird half moon leather bag things with straps in that go over your shoulders and you walk up and down holding straps, they are Bulgarian or something like that.

I do know I'm a bit of a saddo but I've been Flippin' tyres and staggering about to my hearts content this morning before work! Hahaaaa....couldn't wait to get in to tell you...errrr....hummmm....that's weird right? Sorry but it was brilliant! AND I got to have a proper steam room thing and a swim in the pool...all before 8! Can't wish for better but I'm dreading tomorrow...haha...already aching from a mammoth leg and glute challenge I did the other day...but....but....gotta do it whilst I can right? Wheeeeeeeeeeeee.....

Happy Tuesday mister.....

and....many sorries for wrecking your journal but in my defence I'm consistent at it? And.....and.....you still luv me right?


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Morning Ming
> 
> guess what? My morning gym closed and I got a free pass to use another gym for a month from one of the guys who had gone there and guess what I found lurking in the corner
> 
> not one but two massive tyres for flipping up on a long biter floor in the gym! Omigawwwwd... I can't tell u how excited I was, 60kg and 80kg....and some weird half moon leather bag things with straps in that go over your shoulders and you walk up and down holding straps, they are Bulgarian or something like that.
> 
> I do know I'm a bit of a saddo but I've been Flippin' tyres and staggering about to my hearts content this morning before work! Hahaaaa....couldn't wait to get in to tell you...errrr....hummmm....that's weird right? Sorry but it was brilliant! AND I got to have a proper steam room thing and a swim in the pool...all before 8! Can't wish for better but I'm dreading tomorrow...haha...already aching from a mammoth leg and glute challenge I did the other day...but....but....gotta do it whilst I can right? Wheeeeeeeeeeeee.....
> 
> Happy Tuesday mister.....
> 
> and....many sorries for wrecking your journal but in my defence I'm consistent at it? And.....and.....you still luv me right?


 Of course I still luv you :thumb

Sounds like just the sort of thing to get the juices flowing and bring a new lease of life to your training. It's great when something really puts a smile on your face. I expect regular updates


----------



## Mingster

My own session tonight wasn't anywhere near as exciting as that lol.

V-Bar Pulldowns, Pushdowns, DB Pullovers, Face Pulls, and DB Curls. All the usual Pull stuff. Increased the weights on most of the exercises, so steady progress as usual. Still desperate to lift heavy things but my knee has been quite painful of late so it's best I don't. At least I have an appointment with the specialist this coming Wednesday so here's hoping we see some progress there.


----------



## Mingster

A Push session in the home gym tonight.

Bench Press, Flat Flyes, Side Lateral Raises, and Bench Dips. Added a wee bit weight to my Bench and Dips. If all goes well I'll try and squeeze in a Pull session after work tomorrow.

I've a week off work next week. It's a chance to attend a couple of medical appointments, and to get a bit more done with regard to the home improvements. The reclaimed floorboards are awaiting a sand and a waxing, and there's some more wallpaper to come off in readiness for the mass redecoration. The tiled hallway has just been completed today, so things are starting to click into place now.

Time for a nice big plate of mince, veg, chips, and Yorkshire puddings


----------



## 25434

Chips and Yorkshire puddings.....you had me at chips! Haha.....

im just having smallest bowl of porridge possible after tyre Flippin my head off and carrying those leather half moon things round... brilliant! Quick swim and out. Whooppeeeeeeeee....

happy Friday Ming! X


----------



## Mingster

Yet more bloods before work and a Pull session after.

All the usual, V-Bar Pulldowns, Pushdowns, DB Pullovers, Face Pulls and DB Curls. Weights stayed the same as last time. Consolidation, as I like to think of it.

Have a great weekend guys :thumb


----------



## Mingster

A Pull session this afternoon.

Bench Press, Flyes, Bench Dips, and Side Lateral Raises. Another small increase on the Bench, all sets 5 paused reps. Everything else just ticking over nicely.

Still weighing in at 107.5kg. Might have room for a takeaway tonight


----------



## Mingster

Thick cloud and heavy rain made for a dismal backdrop to today's Pull session.

V-Bar Pulldowns, Pushdowns, DB Pullovers, Face Pulls, and DB Curls as per usual, with small increases in weight on all the lifts excepting the Curls. I'm starting to make some decent progress on this routine now. Usually I would be fatigued from my Deads before getting to any of this lesser stuff, so the extra energy I have atm is going to good use.

Was expecting to see the specialist about my knee tomorrow but he's cancelled at the last minute. Fortunately he will see me next Saturday morning so not too much of a delay. I'm half expecting another call to cancel that appointment now.


----------



## 25434

Oh good grief! Cancelled appointments! Gaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

oooooh...that feels better. Hope yours doesn't get cancelled again Ming. X


----------



## Mingster

So...A brief Push session today.

The workout only consisted of Bench Press, during which I achieved the usual slight increase in weight shifted whilst maintaining the usual volume.

To add to my, seemingly, never ending list of maladies yesterday I've managed to tear an intercostal during a non-weightlifting activity. It's extremely painful, but only affected my Bench insofar as lying back on the bench and getting back up was concerned. Wisely, I suspect, I declined any ancillary exercises that may have involved stretching or twisting my torso, and cut the session short. At least I managed to get the important stuff done.

Now for a couple of days rest and I'll see how things feel after that.

Have a great weekend guys :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> So...A brief Push session today.
> 
> The workout only consisted of Bench Press, during which I achieved the usual slight increase in weight shifted whilst maintaining the usual volume.
> 
> To add to my, seemingly, never ending list of maladies yesterday I've managed to tear an intercostal during a non-weightlifting activity. It's extremely painful, but only affected my Bench insofar as lying back on the bench and getting back up was concerned. Wisely, I suspect, I declined any ancillary exercises that may have involved stretching or twisting my torso, and cut the session short. At least I managed to get the important stuff done.
> 
> Now for a couple of days rest and I'll see how things feel after that.
> 
> Have a great weekend guys :thumb


 Always the way something has to pop when not training, hopefully it heals up fast mate.


----------



## 25434

Oh lawwwwwdy! WUT am I gonna do with you boys...injuries left right and centre, ouch! Poor you, I feel for ya. Have a great weekend too Ming...ya know....if you don't move, bend, laugh, drive, pick anything up, do any diy etc...best you just lie on the sofa, eating pie and getting tubby...yup! That would make me feel less blobby so thats a good start..  ....hurrr hurrrr...x


----------



## Mingster

It seems that winter has finally been vanquished as today was the first session this year in the home gym when I actually felt warm.

More Bench Press, Bench Dips, and some Side Laterals to finish. My intercostal has improved but I didn't risk the flyes. Bench up a wee bit once more, and I'm happy with my progress here. I'll carry on with lighter weights backed up with a bit of volume, before reverting to a more typical routine once I can train my whole body once again.

Today's visit to see the knee specialist went well, and he tells me that I should hear sometime next week about a date for my op. He says it should be no more than two months, but here's hoping it's a little quicker than that.


----------



## Mingster

Out to the gym for a modified Pull session today...

V-Bar Pulldowns, Low Rows, Pushdowns (very light, respecting my intercostal injury), Face Pulls, and DB Curls. Getting stronger session by session, but very cautious today to avoid any further sprains or strains.

Back to work tomorrow so we'll see when the next session will be.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming, didn't the face pulls hurt you too? Good you are feeling a bit stronger though. Whoot.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming, didn't the face pulls hurt you too? Good you are feeling a bit stronger though. Whoot.


 No, they were ok. I was careful to try and isolate the back muscles so my ribcage had as little involvement in the lifts as possible. I missed out the DB Pullovers altogether as I thought they may well be a lift too far.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming....how are you? Just checking in. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming....how are you? Just checking in. X


 I'm ok hon. Just taking a bit of a break from the forum posting-wise.

Training is still progressing nicely, and I have been given a date for my knee operation in early June.

Take good care of yourself x


----------



## 25434

herrrooooooooooo.......  I know you aren't posting at the moment but I can't drive past without saying hello now can I?? nope!

I did delts this morning, gave 'em a right pasting, then carried 24kg kettlebells in each hand round the gym like a nutter...phew that made me sweat. You could prolly lift 'em with your eyelids but it was heavy for me. I've only got small hands and to be honest my grip gives way long before my actual strength does. I've toyed with the idea of strap things instead of my gloves but it seems a bit cheating so I just hold them with my sweaty palms.. :lol:

No need to reply at all, as I said I just can't have you slipping down the ranks, wandering alone like a cloud....ummm...hurrr hurrr....cough..

Take care my bearded T'internet friend. By the way, Gresh has grown a beard too, a little one but it looks quite good on him. That's you, Gresh and BB now...I'm considering trying to grow my own just to join in... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> herrrooooooooooo.......  I know you aren't posting at the moment but I can't drive past without saying hello now can I?? nope!
> 
> I did delts this morning, gave 'em a right pasting, then carried 24kg kettlebells in each hand round the gym like a nutter...phew that made me sweat. You could prolly lift 'em with your eyelids but it was heavy for me. I've only got small hands and to be honest my grip gives way long before my actual strength does. I've toyed with the idea of strap things instead of my gloves but it seems a bit cheating so I just hold them with my sweaty palms.. :lol:
> 
> No need to reply at all, as I said I just can't have you slipping down the ranks, wandering alone like a cloud....ummm...hurrr hurrr....cough..
> 
> Take care my bearded T'internet friend. By the way, Gresh has grown a beard too, a little one but it looks quite good on him. That's you, Gresh and BB now...I'm considering trying to grow my own just to join in... :lol: :lol:


 24kg kettlebells are very impressive hon. Not cheating to supplement your grip a bit at all. You do what feels right for you.

I'm fine atm, just very busy with work, and my Mam is in hospital. There's been some worrying times but she seems to be pulling round now. I'm still training around my injured knee and things are going well enough in that regard. I'll continue with the same for the next 3 weeks leading up to my op, and then take a complete break for a week or two.

Beards are good, but you are one of those lucky ones who is beautiful without one x

Wishing everyone a great weekend :thumb


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> 24kg kettlebells are very impressive hon. Not cheating to supplement your grip a bit at all. You do what feels right for you.
> 
> I'm fine atm, just very busy with work, and my Mam is in hospital. There's been some worrying times but she seems to be pulling round now. I'm still training around my injured knee and things are going well enough in that regard. I'll continue with the same for the next 3 weeks leading up to my op, and then take a complete break for a week or two.
> 
> Beards are good, but you are one of those lucky ones who is beautiful without one x
> 
> Wishing everyone a great weekend :thumb


 Hey there Ming, I'm so sorry to hear the news about your Ma but happy she is pulling round. I have someone close to me dying of brain cancer at the moment. It was in the lungs but has spread upwards. No recovery and death is imminent. Last weekend was the last goodbyes as memory is fading. His wife is devastated as it was a sudden thing, not expected. He is Danish, hard as nails with the spirit of a Norse warrior. Very upsetting to see him in such a state. Life throws stuff at us. We just have to keep paddling the best we can.

Good news about your training and all things wobbly are crossed for your op. Thank you for your compliment. Very kind indeed.

Take care, gentle hug for your ma and happy training..x

ps. No need to reply I'm just gassing before I go training.


----------



## 25434

Oh my goodness. Sorry to put this here Ming, but I literally just got a call as I left the house that Boghild, my dear friend passed away last night. I'm truly gutted. I may be off for a while. Take care. X

so sorry to put this in your journal. I'm a bit teary. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Oh my goodness. Sorry to put this here Ming, but I literally just got a call as I left the house that Boghild, my dear friend passed away last night. I'm truly gutted. I may be off for a while. Take care. X
> 
> so sorry to put this in your journal. I'm a bit teary. X


 Sorry to hear that hon. I guess it's the age I'm at, but there seems to be more and more people I know passing away these days. Bigs hugs to you x.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Oh my goodness. Sorry to put this here Ming, but I literally just got a call as I left the house that Boghild, my dear friend passed away last night. I'm truly gutted. I may be off for a while. Take care. X
> 
> so sorry to put this in your journal. I'm a bit teary. X


 commiserations X


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Oh my goodness. Sorry to put this here Ming, but I literally just got a call as I left the house that Boghild, my dear friend passed away last night. I'm truly gutted. I may be off for a while. Take care. X
> 
> so sorry to put this in your journal. I'm a bit teary. X


 So sorry for your loss Flubs .

In greece we have a saying:

" may you have a long life and honour his memory "

x


----------



## Stephen9069

Flubs said:


> Oh my goodness. Sorry to put this here Ming, but I literally just got a call as I left the house that Boghild, my dear friend passed away last night. I'm truly gutted. I may be off for a while. Take care. X
> 
> so sorry to put this in your journal. I'm a bit teary. X


 Sorry for your loss x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oh my goodness. Sorry to put this here Ming, but I literally just got a call as I left the house that Boghild, my dear friend passed away last night. I'm truly gutted. I may be off for a while. Take care. X
> 
> so sorry to put this in your journal. I'm a bit teary. X


 Oh @Flubs I'm so sorry to hear this, take care xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hi mate, just doping in to wish you all the best for Monday.

Hope it all goes well and that your up and running again in next to no time. :thumb


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi mate, just doping in to wish you all the best for Monday.
> 
> Hope it all goes well and that your up and running again in next to no time. :thumb


 BB bet me to it. Agreed though. Sending you beeeg hugs and warmest regards Ming. X


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming....swooping in to send you a double whammy of t'internet hugs for tomorrow. Be brave my bearded warrior! Xxx
View attachment 51066


----------



## 25434

Ohhhhh laaawwwwwdy...here I am again  No need to reply etc. Just dropping in to say was thinking of you today thazall. X


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hi mate, just doping in to wish you all the best for Monday.
> 
> Hope it all goes well and that your up and running again in next to no time. :thumb





Flubs said:


> BB bet me to it. Agreed though. Sending you beeeg hugs and warmest regards Ming. X


 Thanks for the good wishes guys :thumb

Just to let you know that I'm back home and all done and dusted. Leg is bandaged and heavily strapped up so I won't be going very far anytime soon. It's early days but all seems well.

I have follow up appointments on the 6th, 11th, and 18th, so a little bit to get through yet, but I'll be back doing something as soon as it's sensible to do so.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> Thanks for the good wishes guys :thumb
> 
> Just to let you know that I'm back home and all done and dusted. Leg is bandaged and heavily strapped up so I won't be going very far anytime soon. It's early days but all seems well.
> 
> I have follow up appointments on the 6th, 11th, and 18th, so a little bit to get through yet, but I'll be back doing something as soon as it's sensible to do so.


 Great news mate you will be back under that bar in no time. :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Thanks for the good wishes guys :thumb
> 
> Just to let you know that I'm back home and all done and dusted. Leg is bandaged and heavily strapped up so I won't be going very far anytime soon. It's early days but all seems well.
> 
> I have follow up appointments on the 6th, 11th, and 18th, so a little bit to get through yet, but I'll be back doing something as soon as it's sensible to do so.


 Glad to hear it went well mate.

Time now to catch up on all the TV and movies you never got around to watching whilst Mrs Mingster brings you with a steady supply of tea and cakes. :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

And I can hijack your journal and post utter poop innit until you get ba......I mean, I can ensure no one posts poop in your journal till you get back.....herrrumph...

sidlesoffwithslysmileonfacewhistlingjauntily...... :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> And I can hijack your journal and post utter poop innit until you get ba......I mean, I can ensure no one posts poop in your journal till you get back.....herrrumph...
> 
> sidlesoffwithslysmileonfacewhistlingjauntily...... :whistling:


 I place myself at your mercy hon. Your hands are safe enough for me x.


----------



## Mingster

Hi guys. Just to let you know that the op went well and I'm up and pottering about. I had the stitches out yesterday, and have been doing stretches to regain full range of movement in my right leg after favouring the left for so long.

I've managed my first training, of sorts, today. 10 minutes/6km on the stationary bike, with no issues so far. I may well start back in the gym next week with some upper body work, but it will be a little while yet before I add in some leg work.

Wishing you well :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad to hear your on the mend mate, I bet it feels good to be up and moving again. :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069

Could always smash out a million calf raises for lower body lol.

Great to hear your healing up well mate.


----------



## 25434

That's great news Ming, whoo hooooooooooooooooo..... :bounce: Xx


----------



## 25434

heyupp my Viking warrior!  thought I would entice you back with my cake in a mug? As you can see it's more like cake out of a mug....I.....I.....I'm not sure it went that well....... :lol: :lol:

hard as flippin' rock!....cough.....


----------



## Mingster

Just a quick update.

My knee rehab is progressing nicely with stretching and daily sessions on the stationary bike - I managed 10km today, and will keep increasing the distance over time.

Not completely certain when I will be adding in any lifting, but I'll know when the time is right. I still intend to Squat, Bench, and Deadlift, but I'll probably be focussing primarily on fitness in the future. I'm around the 245lb mark atm so will need to shift a bit of weight while I'm on lol.


----------



## Stephen9069

Good to see the recovery is going well mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Very quiet in here. How you doing mate? hows the knee?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Very quiet in here. How you doing mate? hows the knee?


 Aye, things are ok BB. Had a slight setback last week, but I'm back at it now. 15km on the stationary bike every day.

I haven't lifted a weight for 5 weeks now, and I haven't set set a date in my mind for my return. I guess I'll just know when the time is right.


----------



## 25434

Hey there mister.....just stopping by to wish you well and have a quick goss. On Sunday we packed off our friend back to Denmark to be rested with his family. He will be honoured by his fire service colleagues and will be. Scattered at the point where the two oceans meet. A fitting send off.

ive just been watching the England game, and although I'm not a footy fan particularly, my blood pressure went through the flippin roof! Penalties!! Gaaaahhhhhhhhhhh......heeheee.....

im studying employment law at the moment and I've just been given a 3 thousand word essay on Legislative updates and their impact post Brexit....gulp?
View attachment 134093


that face just about sums up mine when I was given the essay......lol!

in other news.....here are some flowers from my garden to cheer you up...

ummm.....where did that pic go? It's...ummm...somewhere..cough...lol...I'm such an IT genius....NOT...hurrr hurrr...

anyhow, take care and beeeeg manly man hugs for you....xx


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey there mister.....just stopping by to wish you well and have a quick goss. On Sunday we packed off our friend back to Denmark to be rested with his family. He will be honoured by his fire service colleagues and will be. Scattered at the point where the two oceans meet. A fitting send off.
> 
> ive just been watching the England game, and although I'm not a footy fan particularly, my blood pressure went through the flippin roof! Penalties!! Gaaaahhhhhhhhhhh......heeheee.....
> 
> im studying employment law at the moment and I've just been given a 3 thousand word essay on Legislative updates and their impact post Brexit....gulp?
> View attachment 134093
> 
> 
> that face just about sums up mine when I was given the essay......lol!
> 
> in other news.....here are some flowers from my garden to cheer you up...
> 
> ummm.....where did that pic go? It's...ummm...somewhere..cough...lol...I'm such an IT genius....NOT...hurrr hurrr...
> 
> anyhow, take care and beeeeg manly man hugs for you....xx
> 
> View attachment 158249


 Love the display... my garden is suffering from the heat a little ... we are not used to weeks of that funny yellow thing floating across a sky that's a strange blue colour !


----------



## 25434

Hummmmmm.......stopping by for a quick dust round......hope u r ok....I know you aren't training right now but.........wishing you well.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its been quite a while since you last posted. I'm starting to get worried about you mate.

I hope your OK and just busy doing other things


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its been quite a while since you last posted. I'm starting to get worried about you mate.
> 
> I hope your OK and just busy doing other things


 Yes, this. Truly hoping u r ok. X


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its been quite a while since you last posted. I'm starting to get worried about you mate.
> 
> I hope your OK and just busy doing other things


 Yes this ^ .... hope you are ok !


----------



## Mingster

Hi guys. I'm fine.

Sorry about the sabbatical but have had a lot on my plate, and still do for that matter.

The missus hasn't been at all well, and the level of care required by my parents has increased dramatically. I'm pretty busy looking after them all and going to work tbh. I also needed a break from all the negativity and sniping that is the basis for the General Conversation section.

Personally, I've a few medical issues of my own so have been focusing on losing a bit of weight and on general fitness rather than weights. I do 40 minutes on my bike 6 days a week so am doing ok. I did three sets of DB Curls and 3 sets of behind the neck DB Extensions today, and those are the first weights I have lifted since the end of May lol.

I can't promise to get back to my previous UK-M activity for a little while yet. My wife has an operation early September and will need a good deal of care for a little while after, but hopefully I will pop on now and again.

Apologies once more for the disappearing act, and here's wishing you all the best. I'll try and catch up with your journals in good time.

And Flubs...your flowers are beautiful, and that bench looks and ideal spot to share a pie or two, followed by a bag of Gummi Bears  x


----------



## Sasnak

I hope your wife has a speedy recovery. I have had similar issues this summer as my wife has been treated for breast cancer so I know how difficult work along with managing other things in life can be. I cannot wait to see the back of 2018 tbh. With a bit of luck next year will work out better for us.


----------



## Stephen9069

I hope your wife and yourself have a speedy recovery mate. And hope your parents are doing as well as they can mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Hi guys. I'm fine.
> 
> Sorry about the sabbatical but have had a lot on my plate, and still do for that matter.
> 
> The missus hasn't been at all well, and the level of care required by my parents has increased dramatically. I'm pretty busy looking after them all and going to work tbh. I also needed a break from all the negativity and sniping that is the basis for the General Conversation section.
> 
> Personally, I've a few medical issues of my own so have been focusing on losing a bit of weight and on general fitness rather than weights. I do 40 minutes on my bike 6 days a week so am doing ok. I did three sets of DB Curls and 3 sets of behind the neck DB Extensions today, and those are the first weights I have lifted since the end of May lol.
> 
> I can't promise to get back to my previous UK-M activity for a little while yet. My wife has an operation early September and will need a good deal of care for a little while after, but hopefully I will pop on now and again.
> 
> Apologies once more for the disappearing act, and here's wishing you all the best. I'll try and catch up with your journals in good time.
> 
> And Flubs...your flowers are beautiful, and that bench looks and ideal spot to share a pie or two, followed by a bag of Gummi Bears  x


 So sorry to hear that mate, sounds like you've got everything coming at you from every possible direction all at once.

You've got your priorities straight, so need for apologies mate, we where just worried and from the sound of it we where right to be.

wishing you and your wife a speedy recovery and all of your family all the best.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming,

you are doing exactly the right thing. We, those of us that have been chit chatting with you all these years were just worried for you as we like you (in that internetty way).....it's difficult to not be seen as pestering, when we just have a concern for you.

you are right, this place isn't like it used to be, a shift in pattern as people leave and the dynamic of the ole days changes. Partly the reason I dialled back myself. However, always thinking of "my boys" as I call you in my head.

if I were nearer t where you live I would offer any help I could to you and your fam.

keep well and don't forget to take a bit of time for yourself as you are as important as your fam.

wishing you and all your family warmest thoughts and regards. X

andiamgoingtototallywreckyourjournalnowiknowitsgonnabevacantforawhile....









heehee.....x


----------



## 25434

Ps....not being flippant, just giving you a smile if I can. X


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Hi guys. I'm fine.
> 
> Sorry about the sabbatical but have had a lot on my plate, and still do for that matter.
> 
> The missus hasn't been at all well, and the level of care required by my parents has increased dramatically. I'm pretty busy looking after them all and going to work tbh. I also needed a break from all the negativity and sniping that is the basis for the General Conversation section.
> 
> Personally, I've a few medical issues of my own so have been focusing on losing a bit of weight and on general fitness rather than weights. I do 40 minutes on my bike 6 days a week so am doing ok. I did three sets of DB Curls and 3 sets of behind the neck DB Extensions today, and those are the first weights I have lifted since the end of May lol.
> 
> I can't promise to get back to my previous UK-M activity for a little while yet. My wife has an operation early September and will need a good deal of care for a little while after, but hopefully I will pop on now and again.
> 
> Apologies once more for the disappearing act, and here's wishing you all the best. I'll try and catch up with your journals in good time.
> 
> And Flubs...your flowers are beautiful, and that bench looks and ideal spot to share a pie or two, followed by a bag of Gummi Bears  x


 There is nothing to apologise for!, although us 'old timers' miss you, family and wellbeing comes before anything else. Wishing your wife all the best for her operation and a speedy recovery, and hopefully see you back here in fine fettle in due course!


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming,
> 
> you are doing exactly the right thing. We, those of us that have been chit chatting with you all these years were just worried for you as we like you (in that internetty way).....it's difficult to not be seen as pestering, when we just have a concern for you.
> 
> you are right, this place isn't like it used to be, a shift in pattern as people leave and the dynamic of the ole days changes. Partly the reason I dialled back myself. However, always thinking of "my boys" as I call you in my head.
> 
> if I were nearer t where you live I would offer any help I could to you and your fam.
> 
> keep well and don't forget to take a bit of time for yourself as you are as important as your fam.
> 
> wishing you and all your family warmest thoughts and regards. X
> 
> andiamgoingtototallywreckyourjournalnowiknowitsgonnabevacantforawhile....
> 
> View attachment 57434
> 
> 
> heehee.....x


 This is the reason I only use UK-M to log my sessions and keep track of the few peeps I follow now. So many changes since our glory days, and so many people drifted away, though I keep tabs on Facebook with Zara-Leoni, Diggy, Adrian, and Jane from Wales (who's user name on here I've long forgotton)


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming, I know you are out of here at the mo, but just to let you know you are being thought of. Hope things are kicking along and warmest wishes for your wife and fam. X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming, I know you are out of here at the mo, but just to let you know you are being thought of. Hope things are kicking along and warmest wishes for your wife and fam. X


 My wife had her operation yesterday, was kept in hospital overnight, and is now home and in bed recuperating. All seems to have gone well.

Thanks for your good wishes Flubs. Most appreciated x.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> My wife had her operation yesterday, was kept in hospital overnight, and is now home and in bed recuperating. All seems to have gone well.
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes Flubs. Most appreciated x.


 Stop wasting time on the PC and go take her a cup of tea.................. and if shes like my better half, a foot massage wouldn't go amiss.

Joking aside, glad to hear Mrs Mingster is back home and on the mend. :thumb


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> My wife had her operation yesterday, was kept in hospital overnight, and is now home and in bed recuperating. All seems to have gone well.
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes [Redacted]. Most appreciated x.


 So glad things went well for her. She will feel much better in her own bed getting loving hugs from her man. That will help her no end. Give her annugg from me too...but..ahem, on the quiet obs, cos if she knew a strange woman was giving her anugg it would be weird right? Hurrr hurrr.....and of course you need annugg too though...much more difficult to be on the outside looking in....soooooo.....









there you go...one hug...x


----------



## Stephen9069

Really glad to hear it all went well mate you now need to crack that whip and tell her its time to squat lol we want a PB in 6 weeks or we are going to dirty protest in here lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hi mate, how are you doing?

I hope your missus is well on the way to feeling better, if not fully recovered and that your parents are doing OK.

Anyway, just dropped in to leave you best wishes.


----------



## Mingster

Cheers for the good wishes guys.

I really do intend to return here eventually lol. It just seems to be taking longer than expected.

The missus is recovering slowly. It looks like it will be a little while yet but she's in less pain every day. It looks like she will have to find a new job in the future as she'll probably never fully recover to where she was before, but every cloud and all that and she has a few avenues she's keen to explore in that regard.

Still no weights lifted by myself. That's no lifting so to speak since the end of May, the longest period away from the gym for many a year that's for sure. I'm still doing 40 minutes on my spin bike 6 times a week so am keeping pretty fit, and am currently sitting at a fairly lean 101kgs. I still expect to return to lifting eventually, but I have a couple of things to do before I can focus properly on that so it will be a little while longer yet.

Hope all is well with all of you and yours, and wishing you all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just dropped in to wish you


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just dropped in to wish you


 Cheers BB.

Wishing you all the best of festive seasons and good health and contentedness throughout the New Year :beer:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming, sending you and fam wishes for all things good in 2019. We will see you when we do. Take care and biggest hugs to all. X


----------



## MRSTRONG

hope youre well ming


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming, sending you and fam wishes for all things good in 2019. We will see you when we do. Take care and biggest hugs to all. X


 Cheers Flubs. Wishing you all the best too. May your pies be plentiful and you supply of Gummi Bears everlasting.


----------



## Mingster

MRSTRONG said:


> hope youre well ming


 I'm ok mate. Not on here so often these days, but can't grumble. Just have a lot on atm.

Wishing you and yours all the best.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Cheers [Redacted]. Wishing you all the best too. May your pies be plentiful and you supply of Gummi Bears everlasting.



View attachment 155111


ill drink to That dear Ming... :lol: x


----------



## Huntingground

How is everything mate?


----------



## Mingster

Huntingground said:


> How is everything mate?


 Yeah, I'm ok HG. Just not able to spare the time to pop into the forum much atm. Things are slowly coming together and I hope to be back around the beginning of next month. I haven't lifted a weight in anger since my knee operation last June. Hopefully that will change soon too.

All the best.


----------



## Stephen9069

Hope the recovery is going well mate. Will be good to see you back lifting.


----------



## Mingster

So...After 9 months without any sort of weight training I finally made it back into the gym today.

I followed a routine I'd stolen from @Pscarb which consisted of Seated Press, Bent Rows, and Floor Press, all performed on the Smith machine for 6 sets of 10. I added some core work and stretching then finished off with a little arm work. I suspect I will be sore tomorrow.

There has been a fair bit water under the bridge for me and those around me since I last posted on UK Muscle but, hopefully, I'll manage to get back to the forum a little more often from this point on. All my best to those who post on this thread and I'll do my best to follow your own trials and tribulations and offer support where I can.

All the best guys.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> So...After 9 months without any sort of weight training I finally made it back into the gym today.
> 
> I followed a routine I'd stolen from @Pscarb which consisted of Seated Press, Bent Rows, and Floor Press, all performed on the Smith machine for 6 sets of 10. I added some core work and stretching then finished off with a little arm work. I suspect I will be sore tomorrow.
> 
> There has been a fair bit water under the bridge for me and those around me since I last posted on UK Muscle but, hopefully, I'll manage to get back to the forum a little more often from this point on. All my best to those who post on this thread and I'll do my best to follow your own trials and tribulations and offer support where I can.
> 
> All the best guys.


 Good to see you back lifting mate tomorrow calls for a celebratory high rep squat sessison I reckon 6 x 20 reps mate will get the blood flowing :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> So...After 9 months without any sort of weight training I finally made it back into the gym today.
> 
> I followed a routine I'd stolen from @Pscarb which consisted of Seated Press, Bent Rows, and Floor Press, all performed on the Smith machine for 6 sets of 10. I added some core work and stretching then finished off with a little arm work. I suspect I will be sore tomorrow.
> 
> There has been a fair bit water under the bridge for me and those around me since I last posted on UK Muscle but, hopefully, I'll manage to get back to the forum a little more often from this point on. All my best to those who post on this thread and I'll do my best to follow your own trials and tribulations and offer support where I can.
> 
> All the best guys.


 Welcome back mate :thumb


----------



## 3752

Mingster said:


> So...After 9 months without any sort of weight training I finally made it back into the gym today.
> 
> I followed a routine I'd stolen from @Pscarb which consisted of Seated Press, Bent Rows, and Floor Press, all performed on the Smith machine for 6 sets of 10. I added some core work and stretching then finished off with a little arm work. I suspect I will be sore tomorrow.
> 
> There has been a fair bit water under the bridge for me and those around me since I last posted on UK Muscle but, hopefully, I'll manage to get back to the forum a little more often from this point on. All my best to those who post on this thread and I'll do my best to follow your own trials and tribulations and offer support where I can.
> 
> All the best guys.


 Hey buddy, i can send you the full routine if you want mate?

good to have you back buddy


----------



## Mayzini

Mingster said:


> So...After 9 months without any sort of weight training I finally made it back into the gym today.
> 
> I followed a routine I'd stolen from @Pscarb which consisted of Seated Press, Bent Rows, and Floor Press, all performed on the Smith machine for 6 sets of 10. I added some core work and stretching then finished off with a little arm work. I suspect I will be sore tomorrow.
> 
> There has been a fair bit water under the bridge for me and those around me since I last posted on UK Muscle but, hopefully, I'll manage to get back to the forum a little more often from this point on. All my best to those who post on this thread and I'll do my best to follow your own trials and tribulations and offer support where I can.
> 
> All the best guys.


 welcome back good to get the more experienced guys back on, the mods and other experienced, yourself, @Pscarb @Chelsea @Sparkey to name but a few are an invaluable resource to this forum and its worse off when those resources and expertise and true life experiences are not on here.


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Good to see you back lifting mate tomorrow calls for a celebratory high rep squat sessison I reckon 6 x 20 reps mate will get the blood flowing :thumb


 Aye, there will be no chance of that lol. No squatting at the minute as my back is giving me a fair bit gyp.



BestBefore1989 said:


> Welcome back mate :thumb


 Cheers BB. Hoping you are well.



Pscarb said:


> Hey buddy, i can send you the full routine if you want mate?
> 
> good to have you back buddy


 Yes, Paul. That would be great. I don't think I caught any more of that routine at the time.

I'm hoping to get back on here a few times a week from now on.



Mayzini said:


> welcome back good to get the more experienced guys back on, the mods and other experienced, yourself, @Pscarb @Chelsea @Sparkey to name but a few are an invaluable resource to this forum and its worse off when those resources and expertise and true life experiences are not on here.


 That's good of you to say and much appreciated. We may not always please everyone, but I'm convinced that we tell things as we see them and genuinely intend to help people get the best out of themselves wherever possible.


----------



## Mingster

So back into the gym for a Lower session today which followed a similar pattern to yesterdays Upper workout.

Leg Press, Leg Curls, and Standing Calf Raises each for 6 sets of 10 reps, followed by another session of stretching and physio. As I've mentioned, my back has been playing up for a little while now. This is a legacy from laying and sanding the reclaimed floorboards in the dining room. I'm annoyed with myself as I've had a pain free couple of years and had probably grown complacent, but I know that back issues rarely clear up completely, and should really have taken more care of myself. Anyway the physio and inversion table - remember that? - are back in full flow and I'll get sorted eventually.

I finished off the session with Hyperextensions, again 6 sets of 10 reps.

I'm intending to be back in the gym tomorrow, and then the rest of the week will be cardio work.


----------



## Stephen9069

Mingster said:


> So back into the gym for a Lower session today which followed a similar pattern to yesterdays Upper workout.
> 
> Leg Press, Leg Curls, and Standing Calf Raises each for 6 sets of 10 reps, followed by another session of stretching and physio. As I've mentioned, my back has been playing up for a little while now. This is a legacy from laying and sanding the reclaimed floorboards in the dining room. I'm annoyed with myself as I've had a pain free couple of years and had probably grown complacent, but I know that back issues rarely clear up completely, and should really have taken more care of myself. Anyway the physio and inversion table - remember that? - are back in full flow and I'll get sorted eventually.
> 
> I finished off the session with Hyperextensions, again 6 sets of 10 reps.
> 
> I'm intending to be back in the gym tomorrow, and then the rest of the week will be cardio work.


 Good luck with the stairs and sitting on the toilet tomorrow lol I always hate going back to legs after a long lay off.


----------



## 25434

weeeeelllllllllllcome back dear Ming...whooo hoooooooo......lovely to see your post, and like Stephen said...good luck with the walking tomorrow  ....

I did a cosgrove complex this morning followed by some sled dragging and kettlebell farmer walking stuff.....I'm seizing up already,hurrr hurrr.....I'm thinking Epsom salts bath and a good kip.

[Redacted] x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> View attachment 132846
> 
> 
> weeeeelllllllllllcome back dear Ming...whooo hoooooooo......lovely to see your post, and like Stephen said...good luck with the walking tomorrow  ....
> 
> I did a cosgrove complex this morning followed by some sled dragging and kettlebell farmer walking stuff.....I'm seizing up already,hurrr hurrr.....I'm thinking Epsom salts bath and a good kip.
> 
> Flubs x


 Hi hon. Great to hear from you. I've surely missed my Flubs quota during my absence. Hope all is well in your world x


----------



## Mingster

Another little Upper session today, although I must say I was aching all over following my efforts over the past two days.

The workout mirrored Mondays session...

Seated Press 6x10, Bent Rows 6x10, Floor Press 6x10.

Physio and stretching.

Pushdowns 6x10, and DB Curls 6x10.

That's it for the weights for this week. I'll be back on my bike tomorrow.


----------



## 3752

Mingster said:


> Aye, there will be no chance of that lol. No squatting at the minute as my back is giving me a fair bit gyp.
> 
> Cheers BB. Hoping you are well.
> 
> *Yes, Paul. That would be great. I don't think I caught any more of that routine at the time. *
> 
> I'm hoping to get back on here a few times a week from now on.
> 
> That's good of you to say and much appreciated. We may not always please everyone, but I'm convinced that we tell things as we see them and genuinely intend to help people get the best out of themselves wherever possible.


 PM me an email buddy and i will send you the whole routine in google sheets which also enables you to track your weights buddy


----------



## Mayzini

Pscarb said:


> PM me an email buddy and i will send you the whole routine in google sheets which also enables you to track your weights buddy


 how many pms did you get asking for this !!! lols


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> So...After 9 months without any sort of weight training I finally made it back into the gym today.
> 
> I followed a routine I'd stolen from @Pscarb which consisted of Seated Press, Bent Rows, and Floor Press, all performed on the Smith machine for 6 sets of 10. I added some core work and stretching then finished off with a little arm work. I suspect I will be sore tomorrow.
> 
> There has been a fair bit water under the bridge for me and those around me since I last posted on UK Muscle but, hopefully, I'll manage to get back to the forum a little more often from this point on. All my best to those who post on this thread and I'll do my best to follow your own trials and tribulations and offer support where I can.
> 
> All the best guys.


 Great to see you back


----------



## Mingster

So, a bit of a mixed bag since I last posted.

My historic back issues flared up last week, for the first time in a good while, and limited me to hobbling around and moaning a lot. I've spent the last few nights sitting up in a chair as lying down in bed exacerbates the problem. Thankfully I'm improving rapidly now - after all this time I know which physio/meds help - and I'm expecting to return to the gym next week.

Also, I've recently started a new job which involves sitting around tables during meetings and a fair bit of managing my own time which helps with life in general and situations like this in particular. This means I'm now off work until next Tuesday which is nice, and gives me more recovery time too.

I plan on getting some cardio in over the weekend to get back on track.


----------



## Stephen9069

Hopefully wont take to long to heal up mate will be good to see you lifting again.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> So, a bit of a mixed bag since I last posted.
> 
> My historic back issues flared up last week, for the first time in a good while, and limited me to hobbling around and moaning a lot. I've spent the last few nights sitting up in a chair as lying down in bed exacerbates the problem. Thankfully I'm improving rapidly now - after all this time I know which physio/meds help - and I'm expecting to return to the gym next week.
> 
> Also, I've recently started a new job which involves sitting around tables during meetings and a fair bit of managing my own time which helps with life in general and situations like this in particular. This means I'm now off work until next Tuesday which is nice, and gives me more recovery time too.
> 
> I plan on getting some cardio in over the weekend to get back on track.


 Sorry to hear that mate. Maybe you pushed a bit to hard for your first week back in a while? Perhaps scale back the intensity for a week or two when you next return to training?


----------



## 25434

Uh ohh......eeeaaaasssssy does it buster! Don't want you disappearing again when u just got back here......I've gotsore knees at the moment.....had to slob on the sofa like a whale last night with my feet up on a cushion.....boyyyyyyy that was tough....

ahem.....not....


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Maybe you pushed a bit to hard for your first week back in a while? Perhaps scale back the intensity for a week or two when you next return to training?


 Well it came on four days after my last weights session so I'm thinking it's more likely down to some bits and pieces I did around the house the day before. Anything is possible though, and I am taking the weights very easily to start with, and probably to carry on with too lol. I'm not looking to do much beyond ticking over tbh...But I have said that before :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Uh ohh......eeeaaaasssssy does it buster! Don't want you disappearing again when u just got back here......I've gotsore knees at the moment.....had to slob on the sofa like a whale last night with my feet up on a cushion.....boyyyyyyy that was tough....
> 
> ahem.....not....


 Sorry to hear that Flubs, but nothing beats slobbing it on the sofa...except maybe slobbing it on the sofa with pies and ice cream 

Take care x


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear that [Redacted], but nothing beats slobbing it on the sofa...except maybe slobbing it on the sofa with pies and ice cream
> 
> Take care x


 Will do.....could leave the ice cream but take and eat alllllllllllll the pies!  ......


----------



## Mingster

So I made it back into the gym today. A repeat of the Upper sessions I have used previously.

Seated Press. Bent Rows. Floor Press. Pushdowns and DB Curls all for 6 sets of 10 reps.

I had a bit of time to kill at the end of the session so I threw in 15 minutes on the cross trainer to burn off a few calories.

All good, and my back stood up well so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Mingster

Today I set out to do a Lower session but things didn't go to plan.

I started off with the usual Leg Press 6x10, but only managed 4 sets of 10 on the Leg Curls before the pain in my back told me that further sets would be ill advised. My third exercise would normally have been standing Calf Raises but I didn't fancy the spine compression so went on to complete 4x15 reps of Reverse Pec Deck, Machine Dips, and Cable Flyes. I finished off with 25 minutes on the cross trainer.

My back is ok, it was just the angle of the Leg Curl machine putting my lower back in an unfavourable position. I feel fine now so we'll see how things go next time out.

I have a meeting at work tomorrow and, depending on how long it lasts, I'll be either back into the gym or cardio at home on my bike.

Take care guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

The meeting went way better than expected so I had plenty of time to pop into the gym on the way home.

I did all the usually stuff, Seated Press, Bent Rows, Floor Press, Pushdowns, and DB Curls all for 6 sets of 10 reps. It's funny how I can do Bent Rows will no issue whilst Lying Legs Curls make my back beg for mercy. Ah well... I finished off with another 25 minutes on the cross trainer. I won't get to the gym again until next Tuesday at the earliest so it will be cardio at home on my bike until then.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> The meeting went way better than expected so I had plenty of time to pop into the gym on the way home.
> 
> I did all the usually stuff, Seated Press, Bent Rows, Floor Press, Pushdowns, and DB Curls all for 6 sets of 10 reps. It's funny how I can do Bent Rows will no issue whilst Lying Legs Curls make my back beg for mercy. Ah well... I finished off with another 25 minutes on the cross trainer. I won't get to the gym again until next Tuesday at the earliest so it will be cardio at home on my bike until then.


 Doesn't your gym have a seated leg curl machine you can use instead ?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Doesn't your gym have a seated leg curl machine you can use instead ?


 No mate. Just a lying one which is on a slight decline which is what aggravates my back.

Actually my back has regressed a little. I was chopping logs yesterday and have set it away again.


----------



## Mingster

Yesterday I was back in the gym for the usual Upper session.

Seated Press, Bent Rows, Floor Press, Pushdowns, and DB Curls all for 6 sets of 10 reps with small weight increases from those used last week. I finished off with 30 minutes on the cross trainer.

Although nowhere near BB's level of dieting prowess I've managed to drop from 105kg to 100.5kg over the past 4 weeks. Early days, but I'm happy with that so far.

Another meeting at work today, and this one did finish too late to allow for a gym visit, but I fully intend to be back in the groove tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Yesterday I was back in the gym for the usual Upper session.
> 
> Seated Press, Bent Rows, Floor Press, Pushdowns, and DB Curls all for 6 sets of 10 reps with small weight increases from those used last week. I finished off with 30 minutes on the cross trainer.
> 
> Although nowhere near BB's level of dieting prowess I've managed to drop from 105kg to 100.5kg over the past 4 weeks. Early days, but I'm happy with that so far.
> 
> Another meeting at work today, and this one did finish too late to allow for a gym visit, but I fully intend to be back in the groove tomorrow.


 Actually mate that's better than me.

My 12 week cut I just finished I averaged just under 2 lbs a week, your closer to 2.5 lbs :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Actually mate that's better than me.
> 
> My 12 week cut I just finished I averaged just under 2 lbs a week, your closer to 2.5 lbs :thumbup1:


 That's good of you to say so mate, but it's always easier at the beginning. Getting shot of those last few pounds is always the tricky bit, especially with a Greggs on virtually every corner :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

So with my back still decidedly iffy I returned to the gym today and completed my second Upper session of the week.

Pulldowns, Cable Flyes, Reverse Pec Deck, Machine Dips, and DB Curls all for the usual 6 sets of 10.

The difference between my Upper sessions is weight and timings. My A session which I performed on Tuesday consists of 30 sets which take approximately 50 minutes. My B session today consisted of 30 sets in 35 minutes with lighter weights and very little rest between sets.

I finished off with the, now customary, stint on the Cross Trainer. A slight increase up to 35 minutes today.

Due to my back issues I'm reduced to sleeping on the couch atm. A night in bed results in leaving my back in agony in the morning. The couch, however, which is a recliner, leaves me relatively pain free. Go figure, but I'm pig sick of nights on the couch that's for sure.

Have a great weekend guys, and take care :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> So with my back still decidedly iffy I returned to the gym today and completed my second Upper session of the week.
> 
> Pulldowns, Cable Flyes, Reverse Pec Deck, Machine Dips, and DB Curls all for the usual 6 sets of 10.
> 
> The difference between my Upper sessions is weight and timings. My A session which I performed on Tuesday consists of 30 sets which take approximately 50 minutes. My B session today consisted of 30 sets in 35 minutes with lighter weights and very little rest between sets.
> 
> I finished off with the, now customary, stint on the Cross Trainer. A slight increase up to 35 minutes today.
> 
> Due to my back issues I'm reduced to sleeping on the couch atm. A night in bed results in leaving my back in agony in the morning. The couch, however, which is a recliner, leaves me relatively pain free. Go figure, but I'm pig sick of nights on the couch that's for sure.
> 
> Have a great weekend guys, and take care :thumbup1:


 Sorry to hear your suffering at the moment, hope you feel better soon.

So your training with about 1 min between sets on heavy day, and 30 seconds between sets on light day?

Your a machine in the gym mate, I take up to 3 min on heavy compounds and about 1 min on accessory work on my current programme and that is kicking my arse.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry to hear your suffering at the moment, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> So your training with about 1 min between sets on heavy day, and 30 seconds between sets on light day?
> 
> Your a machine in the gym mate, I take up to 3 min on heavy compounds and about 1 min on accessory work on my current programme and that is kicking my arse.


 It's not that impressive. 'Heavy' day isn't particularly heavy. I've only just started back after 9 months away from the gym so I won't be rushing anything. and I have no real ambition atm to increase weights by any great amount. If this changes and the weights creep up so will the time between sets, although I'm more focused on my cardio than my weights at present.

I aim to hit the weights three times a week, although work commitments will occasionally reduce this to two or less. I aim to do around 3 hours cardio a week spread over 5 sessions. I did 45 minutes on my bike today to add to the cross trainer sessions earlier in the week and plan to repeat that again tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Another session in the gym today. I won't bore you with the exercise run down as I'm not a one for changing up my workouts. Save to say that although my back was aching big style the Bent Rows were comfortable but the Floor Presses were not. This was down to the fact that I have to lie down to do the Presses then get back up again to change the weights. Fortunately the gym was pretty much empty so hardly anyone was entertained by me constantly dragging myself back to my feet using various parts of the Smith Machine for assistance 

I finished off the session with 35 minutes on the cross trainer.


----------



## Mingster

So in spite of me saying I don't change my workouts around much I made some changes today.

Reverse Pec Deck, Pulldowns, Cable Flyes, Overhead Cable Extensions, and Barbell Curls. All for 6 sets of 10 reps.

I substituted the Overheads as the Dip Machine was out of order, and went with the Barbell Curls as I didn't want to use Dumbbells for biceps two days running. Huge changes for me lol.

Back is feeling a wee bit better today but still early days and I will be continuing to take things steadily. I have a conference to attend tomorrow so I suspect there will be no time for gym or cardio. Hopefully back on my bike a bit later in the week.


----------



## Mingster

The conference was pretty good as it happens and I've managed to get a couple of cardio sessions in to boot. Two days in a real bed has set my back off again, however, so it will a return to the recliner for me tonight.

I'm to have a difficult day today trying to arrange some home care for my parents who are ultra independant and resistant to any assistance. I've taken partial retirement to enable myself to attend to their needs to a greater extent, but I still need to work and it's impossible to be available each and every time I'm needed.

Anyway, the sun is shining, I'm not back to work until next Tuesday, and I've a few other things I need to get on with too. Have a great weekend guys, and take care :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

So I've been unable to post over the past few days for a variety of reasons but I've still been keeping on top of my training. I've had two weight sessions and four cardio sessions this week, an Upper and a Lower weight session and two sessions each pon the crosstrainer and my bike. Weight loss has slowed slightly but I have dropped to 99 kilos whilst my diet hasn't been the best lol. A box of 24 bars of toffee arrived on my doorstep last week and I do love toffee :lol:

Tuesdays Upper session was Shoulder Press, Bent Rows, Floor Press, Pushdowns and DB Curls all for 6 sets of 10, plus cardio, and todays Lower session consisted of Leg Press, Leg Curls, Calf Raises, Hyperextensions, with Pushdowns and ez Curls thrown it at the end. Again all exercises were for 6 sets of 10.

I'm off for the weekend now so hope you all have a good 'un :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

You had me at 24 bars of toffee....... :lol: :lol: :lol: ......

Have a good weekend Ming.


----------



## Sasnak

Nice to see you posting again Mingster. Probably no consolation but I'm all over the aging parents and iffy back thing myself. The only positive with the iffy back is this week I've not had any time to train having ferried my dad to and from the hospital for a knee replacement and then take my mum to the supermarket and then up to watch her beloved Leicester City because dad can't drive. It's no fun getting old that's for sure.


----------



## Mingster

Sasnak said:


> Nice to see you posting again Mingster. Probably no consolation but I'm all over the aging parents and iffy back thing myself. The only positive with the iffy back is this week I've not had any time to train having ferried my dad to and from the hospital for a knee replacement and then take my mum to the supermarket and then up to watch her beloved Leicester City because dad can't drive. It's no fun getting old that's for sure.


 No, it's not easy. It's a kind of role reversal where your parents become more of a worry than your children and it takes a bit of getting used to. My parents are both in their late 80's now and my Mam has leukemia, and my Dad suffers from dementia so they are a bit of a handful. Still, I've taken partial retirement so that I have more time to help them get along and I am fortunate that I'm able to do so. My missus is also a great help, although she has heath issues herself. Basically we're all dropping to bits and just making the best of it 

Wishing you and your folks all the best.


----------



## Mingster

So my back, which has been playing up yet again for the past couple of days, eased today enabling me to pound out 40 minutes on my bike to get the weeks cardio off to a solid start. I'll be looking to get to the gym Tues, Wed, and Thurs this week work permitting.

On a positive note my kidney function results, which have been steadily improving for a couple of years now, finally returned to within normal range for the first time in donkeys years. I have an appointment with my specialist on 13th May and I'm hoping she will sign me off as ok.

To round this off I also donated blood today. I must say the new system they use is much quicker than the previous one, and I was in and out in 35 minutes today.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> So my back, which has been playing up yet again for the past couple of days, eased today enabling me to pound out 40 minutes on my bike to get the weeks cardio off to a solid start. I'll be looking to get to the gym Tues, Wed, and Thurs this week work permitting.
> 
> On a positive note my kidney function results, which have been steadily improving for a couple of years now, finally returned to within normal range for the first time in donkeys years. I have an appointment with my specialist on 13th May and I'm hoping she will sign me off as ok.
> 
> To round this off I also donated blood today. I must say the new system they use is much quicker than the previous one, and I was in and out in 35 minutes today.


 I was told yesterday that they only allocate 15 min in the chair which is why they now use a much larger needle than they used to use.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was told yesterday that they only allocate 15 min in the chair which is why they now use a much larger needle than they used to use.


 I hadn't heard that. TBF the time being processed and the time in the chair combined probably only takes about 10-15 minutes tops. The main delay is waiting to be called in the first place as they are always running behind appointment times. Previously this could be 30-45 minutes, but the last few times it's been more like 15.


----------



## Mingster

The standard gym session today.

Seated Press, Bent Rows, Floor Press, Pushdowns, and DB Curls all for 6 sets of 10. I finished off with 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.

All being well I'll be back again tomorrow for some Leg Press and whatever else takes my fancy.


----------



## Mingster

As planned I managed an early afternoon session today, and a beautiful afternoon it was weather wise too.

Leg Press. Curls, and Extensions. Reverse Pec Deck, Overhead Cable Extensions, and Barbell Curls. All for 6 sets of 10.

I also managed another 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.

I'm hoping to get back to the gym again tomorrow. Training 3 days in a row then off for four isn't an ideal routine but it's all that I can manage atm, what with all the other commitments I have. I have the vary the weights and training intensity as I tire over the three day period but I've been doing this long enough to manage this I hope


----------



## 25434

Happy Easter weekend dear Ming. Wishing you lotsa pies and choccies and nice stuff. X


----------



## Mingster

In the end my experience, and my aching body this morning lol, told me that perhaps three consecutive days of lifting wasn't the brightest move, and I settled for 40 minutes cardio on the bike. I'll just have to make the effort to try and get a weight session in over the weekend. The fact that we have the grandchildren up visiting may not make that as simple as it sounds.

Wishing you and yours a happy, peaceful Easter. Have a great time guys :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Well I managed 40 minutes on the bike yesterday, and today I made it into the gym for my regular Upper session.

Seated Press, Bent Rows, Floor Press, Pushdowns and DB Curls, all for 6 sets of 10 reps. I finished off with the customary session on the Cross Trainer. Despite the heat I managed 35 minutes today.

It's a new Cross Trainer, just as I had grown accustomed to the old one, and seems to be more difficult with a higher stepping action. Just what I needed on what is probably the hottest day of the year round these parts. Ah well, I guess I'll get used to it soon enough.


----------



## Mingster

Yesterday I did a Lower session.

Leg Press, Leg Curls, and Leg Extensions. Hypers. All for 6 sets of 10. I also did 6 sets of Lat Pushdowns for no other reason that I felt like it.

I finished off with 35 minutes on the cross trainer. I tend to average around 6.5 mph hour on this and usually cover a little under 4 miles a session. Or so the digital display says. Who knows? But it feels like I've done something afterwards so that will do me


----------



## Mingster

Today was another Upper session consisting of my big 3 lifts - Seated Press, Bent Rows, and Floor Press for 6 sets of 10 reps each. Then I did another 35 minutes on the Cross Trainer. I gave arms a rest today as I intend to get another session in tomorrow so I'll give them a bit more attention then.

I have the house to myself for a couple of hours this evening so I'm going to chill out listening to some Epic Doom Metal and enjoy a glass or two of a nice Shiraz :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

I started today's session with the cardio. I fancied a change and used the Rowing Machine for the first time in an age. I set the timer for 30 minutes and managed 5336 metres in that time. I mention the distance so I can compare with next time. I'm old and forget things like that easily if I don't jot them down :whistling:

I followed the cardio with some bits and pieces that I felt needed a bit of work.

Reverse Pec Deck, Shrugs, Pushdowns, and DB Curls all for 6 sets of 10.

Body weight has dropped again slightly to 98.6kg, although I must be losing a bit off the belly as all my work trousers are noticeably looser around the waist. Any more of this and I'll need to extend my wardrobe.

That's me done at work until Monday so I'll wish you all a great weekend. Take care guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

I managed to squeeze in a morning session at the gym today.

The usual Seated Press, Bent Rows, Floor Press, Triceps and Biceps routine. Although still low, the weights are gradually increasing, and I'm happy with my progress.

I added another 35 minutes on the Cross Trainer and managed to cover 3.97 miles. Have to crack the 4 mile mark next time.


----------



## Mingster

Another Lower session today.

Leg Press. Extensions, and Curls, followed by Hyperextensions.

I finished off with 30 minutes on the Rowing Machine. Last time I managed 5336 metres. This time I managed 5335 :lol: But it was much, much harder. Being a little slow I couldn't figure out why until I realised that I hadn't taken the damper settings into consideration lol. This is what happens when you don't use a rowing machine for a year or two. I've no idea what the setting was for my first attempt last week but, when I checked after my row today, I discovered I was on level 8. No wonder the bloody thing was hard.

I'm pleased with my effort but a little miffed that I haven't got that much more resistance to go.


----------



## Mingster

Today I did an alternate Upper session.

Seated Press, Lat Pushdowns, Cable Flyes, DB Curls and Overhead Tricep Extensions all for 6 sets of 10 reps.

Cardio today was on the Cross Trainer. I completed 4.09 miles in 35 minutes.

Work tomorrow consists of an away day at a country hotel. Beautiful scenery and a free lunch. What's not to like?


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Today I did an alternate Upper session.
> 
> Seated Press, Lat Pushdowns, Cable Flyes, DB Curls and Overhead Tricep Extensions all for 6 sets of 10 reps.
> 
> Cardio today was on the Cross Trainer. I completed 4.09 miles in 35 minutes.
> 
> Work tomorrow consists of an away day at a country hotel. Beautiful scenery and a free lunch. What's not to like?


 Away day at a country hotel....oooeeerrrrrr......lucky thing.

Im going to try that cross trainer this week, see what I do 4 miles in....about 3 hours I'm guessing...hurrr hurrr....


----------



## Mingster

No weights today but I managed 40 minutes cardio on my bike.

I'm not back to work until next Thursday and I have quite a list of things to do in that time but I'm hoping to get back into the gym on Saturday morning all being well.

Tomorrow I have to ring the tax office and I'm not looking forward to that. I have a few questions to ask about my partial retirement, my new salary, and my pension. The problem with dealing with the tax office is that you always suspect you're going to end up worse off because of it, but I need to get a few things clear in my head going forward so I'll take the chance.


----------



## Mingster

A full day off from training certainly made a difference.

Today's session was my customary Upper workout for 6 sets of 10 reps and all weights were increased apart from those used for the Floor Press; these were performed with a dead stop between reps. and I will continue to do these in this fashion from this point on. They just feel so much better done this way.

I smashed the cardio too. Another session on the Rowing Machine. Level 8, 30 minutes, and 5798 metres covered. This is the best part of 500 metres further than I've previously managed and I was feeling it by the end. I doubt I'll improve much on this over the next few sessions but you never know. 6000 metres in 30 minutes suddenly looks a realistic long term goal.

Have a great weekend guys. I'm going to chill out for a bit now, and then indulge in a couple of glasses of a nice bourbon and some home made burgers later on tonight :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Today's Bank Holiday session was Lower.

Leg Press, Leg Curls, and Lunges, followed by Hyperextensions and some stretching and lower back physio.

No cardio today as I'm saving myself for a crack at the Cross Trainer tomorrow. Now that Flubs is planning on giving it a go I need to up my game


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> No cardio today as I'm saving myself for a crack at the Cross Trainer tomorrow. Now that [Redacted] is planning on giving it a go I need to up my game


 Hurrr hurrrr....be afraid, be very afraid...... :lol: my knee is playing up at the moment but that cross trainer challenge is on the cards for Saturday or Sunday....I don't think my time will be great to be honest but.....if you're having ago,then sooooo am I!


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hurrr hurrrr....be afraid, be very afraid...... :lol: my knee is playing up at the moment but that cross trainer challenge is on the cards for Saturday or Sunday....I don't think my time will be great to be honest but.....if you're having ago,then sooooo am I!


 Great stuff. But you take care of that knee hon. Hope it gets better soon.

I can't help turning everything I do in the gym into a challenge, mostly against myself of course. It's my nature, and helps me get through the mind numbingly boring aspects of cardio.

Whatever your time I'm sure it will improve once you set your mind to it, and your legs will certainly feel like they've done some graft, trust me


----------



## Mingster

Wednesday's session was back to Upper.

Bent Rows, Floor Press, Side Laterals, Tricep Pushdowns and DB Curls all for 6 sets of 10 reps. My shoulders felt a little fatigued so swapped Seated Press for Laterals, and that gave me the bonus of starting off fresh with Bent Rows and this enabled me to add an extra 5kg to the bar. I managed to add a little to the Floor Presses too, so that's a nice weight increase on pretty much everything this week.

I finished off on the Cross Trainer, 35 minutes and a distance of 4.27 miles covered, so I'm progressing steadily with this too.

Bloody freezing hereabouts today. Much more of this and it's back to hibernation for me. The missus has always said we'll go abroad for 3 months over the winter and that would be nice. Affording to do so is another matter however


----------



## Mingster

Today I did a Lower session.

Leg Press, Lunges, and Hyperextensions all for 6 sets of 10.

I tried a slightly different approach to my Cross Trainer cardio today. Normally I start slowly and steadily increase my pace throughout the 35 minutes. Today I started flat out and tried to hang on as long as possible. It was hard work but it produced results. I improved the distance covered up to a whopping 4.64 miles. I may have been well knackered but it was very satisfying and the calories burnt allowed me to indulge in a nice tub of ice cream too :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

A quick workout today.

Seated Press, Bent Rows, Cable Crossovers, Face Pulls, DB Curls and Overhead Cable Extensions all for 6 sets of 10.

Finished off with 40 minutes on the bike. Still weighing in at 98.8kg. Getting below this weight is proving difficult.

Back to work tomorrow, then off to see my kidney specialist in the afternoon. If all goes well I'll pop into the gym on the way home.


----------



## 25434

Hey there, my challenge is on for tomorrow...eeeeek! I'm not keen on the cross trainer so dreading it but........gotta doooooooo it!

hope all goes well at the specialist....I made some bread today. One for a birthday present for a lady I know at the gym, one for the guys at work to eat at break time and one for me....yum!

View attachment 171739


----------



## Mingster

You'll do fantastically on the Cross Trainer hon. I know you will.

Big encouragement hugs x.


----------



## 25434

Dear Ming, although I love you dearly....ahem.... right now I think you should stop encouraging me in my challenges....I'm on the gym floor trying not to chuck up! Lolol....

but I did it. Not as good as yours I don't think but my first attempt....durrrrr

:thumb


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Dear Ming, although I love you dearly....ahem.... right now I think you should stop encouraging me in my challenges....I'm on the gym floor trying not to chuck up! Lolol....
> 
> but I did it. Not as good as yours I don't think but my first attempt....durrrrr
> 
> :thumb
> 
> View attachment 171755


 Excellent stuff. It really does take a while to get the hang of the motion but, like most things, the more you do it the better you get. Just think of the Gummi Bears you can eat for free now 

It really hits me in the lower quads just above the knee, and the calves too.


----------



## Mingster

Well the temperature hit the dizzy heights of 24 C hereabouts today and the gym was an oven.

I did another Upper workout as there was no way I could have managed a Lower and still do my cardio afterward.

Seated Press, Bent Rows, Crossovers, Overhead Cable Triceps, and DB Curls all for the usual 6 sets of 10.

Cardio today was indeed the Cross Trainer and funnily enough I achieved the exact same distance as last time 4.64 miles in 35 minutes. I managed 3.97 miles in 30 minutes so I'm well within range of my 4 miles in 30 minute target. I may be wrong but I seem to remember managing 3.97 miles in 35 minutes not so long ago so it's nice to see some improvement there.

Another Country Hotel away day tomorrow. I have a bit of a presentation to deliver but you can't have everything


----------



## Mingster

Another session in stifling heat this afternoon.

I started with the cardio this time round. It was the only way I could guarantee actually doing it lol. 30 minutes flat out on the Cross Trainer resulted in a total distance covered of 4.27 miles so that's one cardio goal achieved.

I moved on to weights and did, Leg Press, Lunges and Hyperextensions for 6 sets of 10 reps. I added in another 6x10 of Side Laterals to finish.

Really happy with this session, and even though I'm off work tomorrow I think I may well treat myself to a day off from training too.

Take care guys :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Enjoy your day...


----------



## Mingster

So after taking two days off from the gym I returned this morning full of energy and achieved my target for the Rowing Machine. I managed my target of 6,000m in 30 minutes and actually achieved that distance in 29 mins and 16 seconds. I covered 6157 m in the entire 30 minutes.

My legs and back got more than enough of a workout from the cardio so the only weights done afterwards were Seated Press, Overhead Cable Extensions, and DB Curls all for 6 sets of 10.

Weather is wet and miserable here to day so I'm just going to potter about the house catching up on jobs today. Hope you have a great weekend whatever you're doing :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Today I did an Upper session.

Seated Press, Bent Rows, Crossovers, Tricep Presses and DB Curls for 6 sets of 10, followed by 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer. My right knee was feeling a little fragile so I went steady away and covered 4.05 miles.

Since my knee operation I've had no real issues save the occasional shooting pain in that area. I've no idea what brings this on and it soon disappears, but I wonder how I would fare if I returned to Squatting, or started using heavier weights.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Today I did an Upper session.
> 
> Seated Press, Bent Rows, Crossovers, Tricep Presses and DB Curls for 6 sets of 10, followed by 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer. My right knee was feeling a little fragile so I went steady away and covered 4.05 miles.
> 
> Since my knee operation I've had no real issues save the occasional shooting pain in that area. I've no idea what brings this on and it soon disappears, *but I wonder how I would fare if I returned to Squatting, or started using heavier weights. *


 There is only one way to find out but be careful my friend, discretion is the better part of valour.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> There is only one way to find out but be careful my friend, discretion is the better part of valour.


 HaHa. I've no current intention of going back to anything approaching powerlifting. TBH I'm not missing it, and with one thing and another it makes no real sense to risk my health any more than necessary. I'm really enjoying my training, repetitive as that may be, and long may that continue.

Fitness and a bit of definition will do me just fine. And, as we know so well, muscle memory is a thing, and I don't have to do nearly as much to get a bit of shape back than I had to do to get it in the first place. I'm enjoying my gym time rather than taking it so seriously and that's good


----------



## Mingster

I haven't listed any tunes for an age so here's a update on what I'm listening to at the minute. We all need a little bit of Goatess in our lives... :thumbup1:


----------



## 66983

Mingster said:


> I haven't listed any tunes for an age so here's a update on what I'm listening to at the minute. We all need a little bit of Goatess in our lives... :thumbup1:


 Very Sabbath :thumb


----------



## Mingster

After two days of solid meetings I eventually made it back into the gym tonight.

A Lower session, Leg Press, Lunges, Hyperextensions and core work, all for the usual sets and reps.

It was extremely warm in the cardio room so I took things steady away on the Rowing Machine and covered an acceptable 5286 metres in the alloted 30 minutes.

I'm off now for the weekend, although I might go in to work on the Bank Holiday. That will depend on my work colleague. The decision is his.

Hope you all have a stress free and enjoyable weekend guys :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> It was extremely warm in the cardio room so I took things steady away on the Rowing Machine and covered an acceptable 5286 metres in the alloted 30 minutes.
> 
> Hope you all have a stress free and enjoyable weekend guys :thumbup1:


 Hummmmm......I'm sensing another [Redacted] challenge..  .......  have a great weekend .


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hummmmm......I'm sensing another Flubs challenge..  .......  have a great weekend .


 HaHa. My pb is 6157 in 30 mins but it took me a while to build up to that 

Hope you have a great weekend too :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Yesterday I gave it everything on the Cross Trainer and was rewarded with a new pb of 4.94 miles in 35 minutes.

I finished off the session with Side Lateral Raises, Tricep Pushdowns, and DB Curls all for 6 sets of 10 reps.

I'd been feeling a little under the weather for the couple of days leading up to this session so I was very pleased the way things worked out. We've had the grand bairns up visiting for the past few days and I always seem to pick up something. I've had shingles, flu, you name it from previous visits. I'm now wearing a mask until they go home tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Mingster

I ended up going in to work today for a few hours, but managed to pop into the gym on my way home.

I started off with 30 minutes on the Rowing Machine. Thanks to a bit of a sprint over the last two minutes I scraped home with exactly 6000 metres over the 30 minutes.

I finished off with a Rear Delt superset of Reverse Pec Deck and Face Pulls, 6 sets of 10 reps each. I used some relatively light weights but, with no rest, I worked up to a nice burn in my shoulders. I think I may well try these again.


----------



## Mingster

Today I had a cardio only session. Full bore on the Cross Trainer it was. I sneaked another 35 minute pb by covering 5.07 miles and bloody hard it was too.

No weights today as I intend to hit the gym for the fourth day running tomorrow before taking a couple of days off.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Today I had a cardio only session. Full bore on the Cross Trainer it was. I sneaked another 35 minute pb by covering 5.07 miles and bloody hard it was too.
> 
> No weights today as I intend to hit the gym for the fourth day running tomorrow before taking a couple of days off.


 Well done.. :thumb ...hummmm.....lemme see now, cross trainer or rowing challenge....hummmm.....and there's that pull up thing on bb's journal too....soooo many to choose from...


----------



## Mingster

...so the best laid plans. For a variety of reasons I didn't make it to the gym yesterday, but I did today.

I started off with the Rowing Machine in stiflingly hot conditions. I managed 6270 metres in the 30 minutes which, checking back, is another improvement on my best. It was tough, and I had a little sit down for a couple of minutes afterwards before I switched to weights.

Leg Press, Lunges, and Hyperextensions for 6 sets of 10, and that was that for me.


----------



## Mingster

Today's session consisted was as follows:

Bent Rows, Floor Presses, Overhead Cable Tri's supersetted with DB Curls. All for 6 sets of 10.

I then did a 35 minute stint on the Cross Trainer during which I covered 4.92 miles.

I had a bit of spare time left after that so added Side Lateral Raises 6x10 to finish off.

A bit of DIY, and some chill time to round off today, followed by a rest day tomorrow


----------



## Stephen9069

sessions are looking good mate


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> sessions are looking good mate


 Cheers Stephen.

Yesterdays session was:

Seated Press, Lat Pushdowns, Cable Flyes, Tricep Pushdowns, and DB Curls all for 6 sets of 10.

Cardio took the form of 35 minutes on the Cross Trainer, during which I covered 4.92 miles.


----------



## Mingster

Today I started off with a blast on the Rowing Machine. I managed to hit 6338 metres in 30 minutes.

Weights wise I did a sort of deltoid giant set consisting of Reverse Pec Deck, Face Pulls, and Side Lateral Raises all for 6x10.

I'm weighing in at fractionally over 98kgs at the minute which is pretty much where I've been for a few weeks now. I have, however, noticed an increase in the amount of people commenting on how much weight I look like I've lost, so something must be working I suppose :lol:

Take care guys, and stay strong :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Third day running in the gym and forth day out of the last five.

I started off with 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer and covered 4.37 miles.

I followed that with 6 sets of 10 reps on the horizontal Leg Press, and the same amount of sets and reps with Bent Rows on the Smith Machine.

I finished off with Overhead Cable Extensions and DB Curls supersetted for 6x10.

I'm now going to have a least one rest day, when the missus and myself are going to treat ourselves to a eat as much as you want Chinese Buffet, followed by a visit to the new cinema complex that has recently opened in Durham


----------



## Mingster

After a couple of days off from the gym I really enjoyed today's session.

Seated Press, Bent Rows, Floor Press, Pushdowns supersetted with DB Curls all for 6x10.

I followed that up with 30 minutes on the Rowing Machine for a steady 6037 metres all in.

I increased the weights on both the Seated Press and the Bent Rows and I am happy with my progress there. I've still got some historical shoulder niggles that flare up on any sort of flat press so I'm in no great rush to progress these too quickly. In fact you may have noticed a variety of chest exercises used over the weeks which are intended to work around this issue.

Hope you're all having a good weekend guys. All the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

I started off today with 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer, and managed to cover 4.41 miles in 30 minutes.

I followed that with Leg Press, Lunges, Hyperextensions, and a Reverse Pec Deck/Face Pull superset, all for the regulation 6 sets of 10 repetitions.

It was an extremely pleasant day today, but reasonably cool in the gym which was a bonus for the cardio. Work is a little intense at the moment so the gym is a great way to unwind on the way home. I'm expecting more of the same at work tomorrow so, hopefully, will manage another gym session afterwards.


----------



## Mingster

Another session today.

Again, I started off with Cardio, and again that took the form of the Cross Trainer. Today's effort achieved 4.44 miles in the alloted 30 minutes.

I finished off with a Overhead Tricep Extension/DB Curl superset for 6x10 of each exercise.

There's a chance I might make it back into the gym tomorrow so I'm limiting what I do to a certain extent so that I don't overdo things. I must say that this abbreviated approach is quite enjoyable and allows for a high degree of focus to be applied to each exercise. If I do train tomorrow I'll probably limit the weights to a couple of compounds or a compound/superset combination.


----------



## Mingster

On to the Rowing Machine today, and 6032 metres covered in 30 minutes.

I decided to go double compound with the weights and chose Bent Rows and Floor Presses for 6 sets of 10 each.

I enjoyed the session but am feeling pretty tired now. I've a day off work tomorrow before a day on a training course on Friday, so I intend to take it easy and do very little bar stay indoors out of the rain


----------



## Stephen9069

Loads of cardio mate whats your bodyweight sitting at ?


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> Loads of cardio mate whats your bodyweight sitting at ?


 I weighed in at 98.5kg before my last session. I weigh myself at the gym as we don't have scales at home so I've usually had a couple of meals beforehand.

I've found that I've been between 98kg and 99kg for quite some time now which is a little disappointing. Having said that I've lost a good 2-3 inches from my waist so I must be recomping to some extent so that's ok. I suppose after having best part of a year away from the weights I must have regained a wee bit of muscle and that would affect my weigh ins.

All in all I'm happy with my progress, although I will start to cut out the bourbon and dark chocolate as our holiday draws closer :lol:


----------



## Tag

4 miiles in 30 mins for cardio...will need to step things up here!

Currently doing 1.5 miles atm on crosstrainer, but in fairness have only been doing cardio for a couple of weeks

Like you, got a holiday coming up, need to look half decent for the pool :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Tag said:


> 4 miiles in 30 mins for cardio...will need to step things up here!
> 
> Currently doing 1.5 miles atm on crosstrainer, but in fairness have only been doing cardio for a couple of weeks
> 
> Like you, got a holiday coming up, need to look half decent for the pool :lol:


 I've found that different machines give different readings. I'm not certain whether the one I use is accurate or not, but as long as I use the same machine I can gauge whether or not I'm improving.

I only put the distances so I can reference back to see what I have done previously as I don't keep any record bar this log.

As long as you can keep improving the actual distance doesn't really matter.


----------



## Mingster

Today's session started off with a burst on the Rowing Machine and I changed things around slightly this time out.

I follow Branden Lilly on Facebook. He's doing an increased amount of cardio these days and one of his current goals is to cover 3 miles in 19 and a half minutes. His last attempt saw him miss his target by a measly 4 seconds. Now I don't have the option of setting 3 miles on the Rower I use - or at least I haven't sussed out how to do so as of yet - so I went for 5000 metres instead. It took me 23 minutes and 49 seconds so I was pretty pleased with that.

Weights wise I did Leg Press, Seated Press, Side Lateral Raises, and Face Pulls for 6 sets of 10 reps each.

I'm planning on having a complete weekend off from the gym, get a few minor jobs done, and generally chill.

Hope you all have a great weekend guys. Stay strong :thumbup1:


----------



## Tag

Mingster said:


> I've found that different machines give different readings. I'm not certain whether the one I use is accurate or not, but as long as I use the same machine I can gauge whether or not I'm improving.
> 
> I only put the distances so I can reference back to see what I have done previously as I don't keep any record bar this log.
> 
> As long as you can keep improving the actual distance doesn't really matter.


 I use the crosstrainer every time - seems they're all the same brand (Matrix) so the readings should be similar? There's around 15 of them in them I go to

Yeah I'm the same. Used to record everything by pen and paper but haven't bothered since starting a blog/log on here a week or so back


----------



## Mingster

Tag said:


> I use the crosstrainer every time - seems they're all the same brand (Matrix) so the readings should be similar? There's around 15 of them in them I go to
> 
> Yeah I'm the same. Used to record everything by pen and paper but haven't bothered since starting a blog/log on here a week or so back


 The one I use is a Life Fitness machine.


----------



## Tag

Mingster said:


> The one I use is a Life Fitness machine.


 Can't imagine there's much difference really between brands when it comes to cardio machines

1.5 this morning after weights so slowly improving!

Hope you're having a good weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

So, following a two day absence from the gym I was back at it today.

For a change I started with the weights, and I followed my standard Upper session. Seated Press, Bent Rows, Floor Press, Tricep Pushdowns, and DB Curls all for the customary 6x10.

I followed that with 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer covering 4.27 miles. I would normally have called it a day at this point but, as I9 had nothing spoiling, I added another 10 minutes on the Recumbent Bike. I have no idea how far I covered as the display is on the way out, but I had it set for level 5 - of 12 - and I maintained between 70 and 80 rpm throughout.

Tomorrow I have work commitments that will preclude an after work session, so I may well train first thing in the morning instead. I'm not looking forward to that.


----------



## Stephen9069

How long does it take you to get through a session mate not including cardio


----------



## 25434

Preclude heyyyyyyy........flippin' 'eck..........posh totty  :lol: :lol: .....

lim doing a challenge tomorrow. 100 kettlebell swings interspersed(I know, I know)...big word week  ....with press ups and body squats. I anticipate pain by Thursday.....hurr hurrr....

I train in the mornings, around 5/6 o'clock. I love it. Gwaaaaan dear Ming, give it some welly.....


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> How long does it take you to get through a session mate not including cardio


 It takes me around 35 minutes. I generally have minimal rest between sets as the weights aren't huge - although I'm up to 90kg on the Rows - and superset the arm exercises.



Flubs said:


> Preclude heyyyyyyy........flippin' 'eck..........posh totty  :lol: :lol: .....
> 
> lim doing a challenge tomorrow. 100 kettlebell swings interspersed(I know, I know)...big word week  ....with press ups and body squats. I anticipate pain by Thursday.....hurr hurrr....
> 
> I train in the mornings, around 5/6 o'clock. I love it. Gwaaaaan dear Ming, give it some welly.....


 I'm a smooth talking devil 

Best of luck with the swings. No swinging yourself off your feet, or launching a kettlebell through the gym window :lol: x


----------



## Mingster

Today's early morning session was tough lol.

5 minutes in on the Cross Trainer and my legs felt like lead, and it seemed that I'd only just finished on the damned machine following yesterday evenings session. In fact as I came out of the gym after the session I bumped into a fella who had seen me going in the previous night and he enquired whether I'd trained all night :lol:

Anyway, I dug in there and managed 4.14 miles in my 30 minutes. I followed this with another 10 minutes on the bike, again on level 5 at a constant 70-80 rpm.

After all this I struggled through some light Leg Press, and Lunges, and finished off with Hypers all for 6x10.

Then I went to work


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Today's early morning session was tough lol.
> 
> 5 minutes in on the Cross Trainer and my legs felt like lead, and it seemed that I'd only just finished on the damned machine following yesterday evenings session. In fact as I came out of the gym after the session I bumped into a fella who had seen me going in the previous night and he enquired whether I'd trained all night :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I dug in there and managed 4.14 miles in my 30 minutes. I followed this with another 10 minutes on the bike, again on level 5 at a constant 70-80 rpm.
> 
> After all this I struggled through some light Leg Press, and Lunges, and finished off with Hypers all for 6x10.
> 
> Then I went to work


 Don't you hate it when you've done 5 min on the cross trainer and look down and the readout says 45 seconds :surrender:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Don't you hate it when you've done 5 min on the cross trainer and look down and the readout says 45 seconds :surrender:


 Yesss! Sooo true, and then your legs suddenly feel ten times heavier as you realise there is still 20 mins to go, :lol: ....


----------



## Mingster

Aye, there is certainly a case for stating that the mental side of cardio is an even greater challenge than that involved in the lifting of weights.

Today's session was indeed a challenge.

I started with weights for a change and cruised through Seated Press, Bent Rows, Cable Flyes, Overhead Tricep Extensions and DB Curls relatively easily with some nice little weight increases to boot.

The cardio, however, was a little less straightforward. I'm not sure if I have mentioned this before, but the bulk of the cardio equipment at my gym is located in a sort of annex to the main weight room. This annex is pretty much a giant conservatory with loads of glass and it turns into a greenhouse on the coldest of days. Today wasn't the coldest of days.

Five minutes on the Rowing Machine had me drenched in sweat and gasping for air, but I dug in and complete the allotted 5000 metres in 23 minutes and 40 seconds. After cooling off and drying off a bit I finished with 10 minutes on the Recumbent bike. Again I was instantly lathered. I completed the 10 minutes and drained the water fountain, showered, and sat down for a good while before braving the drive home.

I'll be having a day off from the gym tomorrow


----------



## 25434

Ohmigawwwwd Ming, that sounds like torture not training :lol: . We must have been in synch today as I decided to do stuff on the treadmill as my poor bod was really suffering from my kettlebell escapade....but being me I decided to do 2 mins,thenuptheincline, 2 mins,then up the incline etc, right to the top and backdown.

its not very ladylike but honestly? I was sweating my pants off it was so warm in there today. I think I must have drunk about three hundred pints of water between the gym andwork :lol: . I also went into one of the mother baby showers so I could sit down to have my shower!, :lol: :lol: ....durrrrr.....

bonkers, ha ha....ummm, that's me by the way, not you....

althooooooooooo.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ohmigawwwwd Ming, that sounds like torture not training :lol: . We must have been in synch today as I decided to do stuff on the treadmill as my poor bod was really suffering from my kettlebell escapade....but being me I decided to do 2 mins,thenuptheincline, 2 mins,then up the incline etc, right to the top and backdown.
> 
> its not very ladylike but honestly? I was sweating my pants off it was so warm in there today. I think I must have drunk about three hundred pints of water between the gym andwork :lol: . I also went into one of the mother baby showers so I could sit down to have my shower!, :lol: :lol: ....durrrrr.....
> 
> bonkers, ha ha....ummm, that's me by the way, not you....
> 
> althooooooooooo.....


 :lol: Yep, that sounds pretty much like my day too :lol: We must be mad...In fact, of course we're mad. Every last one of us that puts ourselves through this hell when the vast majority of people lounge around guzzling tasty junk food, buy clothes with elasticated waist bands, and look like...Ah, yes. That's why we do it lol.

In fairness the Cross Trainer I usually use has the duel benefits of being in the main weights room, and is also right next to a large window that opens onto fields and provides a cooling breeze on most days. The problem is that this particular Cross Trainer seems to be on the blink. As soon as I get up a decent head of steam it starts clunking and grinding as if something is on the brink of shearing off. I have visions of it breaking and sending me flying into the Smith Machine at a rate of knots.

The other Cross Trainers, as well as the Rowing Machines, and Bikes are in the greenhouse. Here's hoping the service guy is due a visit.


----------



## Mingster

So, one day off from the gym became three. I've been a little under the weather for the past couple of days, but I felt better today and off I went for a session.

I started with weights.

Seated Press 6x10. I increased the weight after every second set.

Bent Rows 6x10. Started off with 40 kg on the bar and added a further 10kg every set.

Floor Press 5x10. All 6 sets with 40kg. 20 seconds between sets. Starts easy but gets quite hard towards the end.

Pushdowns supersetted with DB Curls both for 6x10. An increase in weight for each set.

I used a triple approach to cardio.

15 minutes on the Cross Trainer. Steady away here.

15 minutes on the Treadmill. First time I've used one of these but it has the huge advantage of not being located in 'The Greenhouse.' I messed about with the setting. Experimenting really. I did the last 5 minutes on incline level 5 at 3 mph. I think I'll do the first 5 minutes at this level next time.

15 minutes on the Recumbent Bike. No choice but to brave 'The Greenhouse' here. I was sweating like mad after 3/4 minutes. Best said, I survived, and that was more than enough for me.

I may well repeat this multi cardio approach. Seems easier on the mind than ever increasing lengths of time spent on a single exercise.

Hope your weekends are going great, guys. All the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

An evening gym session today.

I started off with a shoulder superset:

Side Lateral Raises/Face Pulls 6x10 each. Light weights, 20 seconds between supersets.

Then I repeated yesterday's cardio session:

15 minutes on the Cross Trainer.

15 minutes walking on the Treadmill. First 5 mins at Incline 5/3mph. Second 5 mins at Incline 6/3.2mph. Third 5 mins at Incline 7/3.4mph.

15 minutes on the Recumbent Bike in The Greenhouse 

All good stuff. Weighed in at 98kg on the nose.

I've got the week off work but will be attending several medical appointments with my parents so unsure of when I'll get into the gym. Two days in a row is a good start but I'll just have to see how things go.


----------



## Mingster

And so, against my expectations, I found an opportunity to pop to the gym this evening.

For a change most of my cardio machines were occupied so I adapted slightly.

25 minutes on the Treadmill. The first 15 minutes mirrored yesterday's session. The fourth 5 mins was at incline 8/3.6mph, and the fifth five minutes at incline 9/3.6mph.

By this time the Cross Trainer was free so I added another 15 minutes on that too.

I had 10 minutes left after that so I added 3 supersets of Overhead Extensions and DB Curls at 15 reps each just for a change.

That's four days in a row at the gym so I'll definitely be having a day off tomorrow


----------



## Mingster

Today's session was in a deserted gym. While I toiled, the sensible people were out enjoying the highest temperatures of the year around these parts.

15 minutes on the Cross Trainer was followed by 30 minutes on the Treadmill.

Weights wise I started with Leg Press, moved onto walking Lunges, and finished off with Hyperextensions.

I'm seriously considering dropping the leg stuff from my routine for a while, as I feel that this is having a negative effect on my cardio and my recovery. I'm not training to look like a size monster, and my legs can't be considered as a lagging body part by any stretch of the imagination so we'll see.

Hope you guys are enjoying the weather, Long may it continue.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Today's session was in a deserted gym. While I toiled, the sensible people were out enjoying the highest temperatures of the year around these parts.
> 
> 15 minutes on the Cross Trainer was followed by 30 minutes on the Treadmill.
> 
> Weights wise I started with Leg Press, moved onto walking Lunges, and finished off with Hyperextensions.
> 
> I'm seriously considering dropping the leg stuff from my routine for a while, as I feel that this is having a negative effect on my cardio and my recovery. I'm not training to look like a size monster, and my legs can't be considered as a lagging body part by any stretch of the imagination so we'll see.
> 
> Hope you guys are enjoying the weather, Long may it continue.


 sounds like a good plan to me, I would take function over aesthetics every time


----------



## Mingster

So a bit of a marathon session for me today.

Seated Press 6x10. 3 weight increases (after every 2nd set).

Bent Rows. These max out at 92.5kg now.

Floor Press. 6 sets at 50kg.

Tricep Pushdowns supersetted with DB Curls. 6x10 each.

Cardio took the form of 60 minutes on the treadmill. I've got quite a bit on my mind atm, and this gave me time to have a good think and to clear my head. There were a variety of speeds and inclines throughout, but I covered a total of 3.5 miles.

Bodyweight is down to 97.2kg.

I think I may well treat myself to a pizza tonight


----------



## Mingster

Today's session involved a little bit of weights and a good old dollop of cardio.

I started off with a superset.

Face Pulls/Side Lateral Raise for 6x10 each.

Then I did 15 minutes on the Treadmill, 15 minutes on the Rowing Machine, 15 minutes on the Cross Trainer, and 15 minutes on the Recumbent Bike. Needless to say I was hot and sweaty after that little lot.

Hopefully I'll be back in the gym tomorrow. Having said that, if I keep getting the issues that seem to be affecting the site of late, I'm starting to lose the will to log in. Here's hoping that whatever it is is sorted soon.


----------



## Mingster

I started off with weights again today.

Floor Press 6x10. DB Flyes 6x10. Cable Crossovers 6x10. And Lat Pushdowns 6x10.

Cardio took the form of 15 minutes on the Cross Trainer, and 15 minutes on the Treadmill.

This session actually broke new ground in a couple of respects. Firstly, this was the first time I have been able to do Flyes, or any prone bench exercise as, up to this point my back issues have rendered such exercises too painful to complete. Secondly, I broke into a run on the Treadmill. Well, ok, not exactly a run, but I alternated between a jog and brisk walking every five minutes. It went ok, but I think I need a suitable pair of trainers. Jogging in Converse was pretty uncomfortable and, judging by the deep thumping noise every stride, may possible break the machine given time.

My legs feel like a ton weight after 2 hours and 40 minutes worth of cardio in three days so I may well need to have a break tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

I made it to the gym for the fourth day in a row and, for a change, it was a weights only session.

Seated Press 6x10.

Bent Rows 6x10. Up to 95kg on the top set here.

Overhead Tricep Extensions supersetted with DB Curls. 6x10 each exercise.

Side Lateral Raise. Again for 6x10.

And now I need a rest. Definitely one day away from the gym, and probably two.

Another nice day here weather-wise. I hope you guys are enjoying the weather across the country. It certainly cheers me up


----------



## 25434

I've been enjoying the weather when not working. Cldnt get on site for a few days. Catching up just now.


----------



## Mingster

So, a combination of a flare up of my ongoing back issues, and a bug that has laid me low resulted in three days off from the gym. I made it back today, though, and managed a decent session.

Seated Press 6x10.

Overhead Tricep Extensions/DB Curls superset. 6x10 for each exercise.

Cardo took the form of 45 minutes on the Treadmill where I alternated between 5 minutes running and 5 minutes at a power walk, so 20 minutes of each, and a five minute warm down to finish.

I completed the session with 10 minutes of foam rolling in an attempt to loosen my back up a bit.

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends guys :thumb It's been pretty gloomy around here today but it looks as though the sun is trying to put in an appearance now.


----------



## Mingster

I started with weights again today.

Lat Pushdowns 6x10.

Cable Flyes 6x10.

Side Laterals/Face Pulls superset 6x10 each exercise.

Now that I've dropped the Leg work to focus on Cardio I'm experimenting with my weights to avoid overtraining any particular body part. This involves doing compounds and isolations for each area on different days. For example I did Seated Press yesterday, and isolations for shoulders today. Conversely, I did Pushdowns for my lats today and will do the compound, Bent Rows, tomorrow.

Cardio took the form of the Treadmill once again. I did 30 minutes today, running for 5 minutes and then power walking for 5, and repeat.

I'm not sure if I've mentioned this but I'm struggling a bit running in my Converse. It's like running with a couple of gammon steaks fastened to my feet, and I'm getting a fair bit of pain in my legs after sessions. To counter this I've took the unprecedented step of ordering some running trainers lol. These will the first running related footwear I've purchased since I used to run cross country for the district....41 years ago :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I started with weights again today.
> 
> Lat Pushdowns 6x10.
> 
> Cable Flyes 6x10.
> 
> Side Laterals/Face Pulls superset 6x10 each exercise.
> 
> Now that I've dropped the Leg work to focus on Cardio I'm experimenting with my weights to avoid overtraining any particular body part. This involves doing compounds and isolations for each area on different days. For example I did Seated Press yesterday, and isolations for shoulders today. Conversely, I did Pushdowns for my lats today and will do the compound, Bent Rows, tomorrow.
> 
> Cardio took the form of the Treadmill once again. I did 30 minutes today, running for 5 minutes and then power walking for 5, and repeat.
> 
> I'm not sure if I've mentioned this but I'm struggling a bit running in my Converse. It's like running with a couple of gammon steaks fastened to my feet, and I'm getting a fair bit of pain in my legs after sessions. To counter this I've took the unprecedented step of ordering some running trainers lol. These will the first running related footwear I've purchased since I used to run cross country for the district....41 years ago :lol:


 you ran cross country for the district! Cool :thumb

I don't know why but I have never enjoyed running, I think its one of those self-perpetuating things, I am not good at it, so I don't enjoy it, so I never do it, so I don't get any good at it.


----------



## Mingster

Today's workout went as planned.

Bent Rows 6x10.

Floor Press 6x10.

Tricep Pushdowns 4 sets at 15,12,10,10.

DB Curls 4 sets at 15,10,8,8.

Cardio was a bit of everything.

15 minutes each on the Cross Trainer, Rowing Machine, Recumbent Bike, and the Treadmill set to hill climb.

I'm extremely tired now and relaxing with a nice glass of Woodford Reserve. I'm off work tomorrow, and will also be having a day off from the gym.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> you ran cross country for the district! Cool :thumb
> 
> I don't know why but I have never enjoyed running, I think its one of those self-perpetuating things, I am not good at it, so I don't enjoy it, so I never do it, so I don't get any good at it.


 There was a guy at school who I really, really disliked. He was a right big headed bugger, but he was also the school cross country champ. I was indifferent as a long distance runner but was pretty good at the sprints. One day I decided I would beat this guy, and slogged away for ages gradually getting closer and closer to him during the runs. Eventually I beat him in the final strait of a race and he never beat me again after that. That's when I got picked for the district.

It only lasted for 2-3 years lol. Booze, girls, motorbikes, and rock concerts were much more fun


----------



## 25434

Hey there,

i don't much like running myself. When I was at school and we had to do cross country running, me and some other kids would run down to the nearby cafe and smoke and misbehave, then run back to school when the lesson was nearly up...just in time for the showers :lol: ...

I was forced to run all over the place in the military for years so now I try not to, just now and again, and that reminds me why I don't like it. Hurrr hurrr...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there,
> 
> i don't much like running myself. When I was at school and we had to do cross country running, me and some other kids would run down to the nearby cafe and smoke and misbehave, then run back to school when the lesson was nearly up...just in time for the showers :lol: ...
> 
> I was forced to run all over the place in the military for years so now I try not to, just now and again, and that reminds me why I don't like it. Hurrr hurrr...


 Yes, I can relate to that. A year before all that my mates and I would hide behind some bushes a quarter mile from the start of our runs, then join back in as the leaders passed us lol.

One teacher said he'd never seen anyone finish as strongly :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Today's session was as much a battle with the humidity as with the weights.

Seated Shoulder Press 6x10.

Side Lateral Raises supersetted with Face Pulls 6x10 for each exercise.

Cardio was 45 minutes on the Treadmill alternating 5 minutes running with 5 minutes power walking with a 5 minute cool down at the end.

Cool down was a relative term as I was dripping with sweat throughout and it was a real challenge to keep going.

Another rest day is in order tomorrow


----------



## Mingster

So, back into the gym for the 5th session of the week. This is probably a little too much for me, and I've had to tailor the sessions a little to get me through it, but I've needed the time spent in the gym as much for mental reasons as anything else. It's been a tough week in many ways and the gym is my perfect place to forget about things and unwind.

Lat Pushdowns 6x10.

Incline Flyes 6x10.

Machine Shrugs 6x10.

I managed 45 minutes cardio today split equally between the Cross Trainer, the Rowing Machine, and the Treadmill set to hill climb.

I'm down to 96.7kg today and I'm starting to see the look I'm trying to achieve, so that's encouraging. I've actually bought some protein powder this week, the first in years lol. And I've ordered some Carb Killa bars too. I'm not eating a great deal of protein and I just felt I should cover the bases as my calories decrease.

Hope you're all having a great weekend. I'll be watching the cricket tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

A very warm day herabouts today, and the gym was stifling.

Seated Press 6x10.

Tricep Pushdowns 6x10.

DB Curls 10,10,10,10,8,6.

Cardio took the form of 45 minutes on the Treadmil alternating every 5 minutes between a run and a power walk.

As I say, it was very warm and the cardio was a test. It's done now, though, and I'm glad I persevered. The change in reps with the DB Curls is simply because I usually increase the weight each set and the first set is too light to bother with now. This means the heavier sets come sooner so that last three sets were completed with the same weight for 10, 8, and 6 reps.


----------



## Mingster

And today was even warmer,

Bent Rows 6x10. Up to 95kg here.

Floor Press. 55kg across all 6 sets, 20 seconds between sets.

Side Lateral Raises supersetted with Face Pulls 6x10 for each exercise.

Cardio took the form of 20 minutes on the Cross Trainer and 25 minutes on the Treadmill set to hill climb.

It's been a pretty tough day today with work, issues with my parents, and other stuff too. I'm pretty exhausted now, but hopefully things will ease up for a while.

On a more cheerful note we've just taken delivery of a old church pew for our dining room. It's a bit of a size - 9 feet long. We'll never need extra seating for parties now lol


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym this afternoon.

Seated Press 6x10.

Lat Pushdowns 6x10.

Cable Flyes 6x10.

Overhead Extensions supersetted with DB Curls 4x10. Feeling a bit tired today so cut this a little short.

Cardio was 45 minutes on the Treadmill alternating running with power walking every 5 minutes. I've been doing this a bit now and it isn't getting any easier lol. The running kills me but I'll stick with it. Hopefully it will get easier eventually.

The missus is going away for a week from Sunday to spend a week in Somerset with her family so I'll be left to my own devices. I'm not sure if that will assist my training or derail it :lol:

Have a great weekend guys :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Today I managed...

Bent Rows 6x10.

 Floor Press 6x10.

Incline Flyes 4x10.

Side Lateral Raise supersetted with Face Pulls 6x10 each exercise.

For cardio I again spent 45 minutes on the Treadmill but used a slightly different approach. I alternated between running and power walking every 2 minutes instead of 5 and had a 3 minute cool down at the end. I found this equally as taxing as my previous method but much more acceptable both mentally and practically. 5 minutes running just seemed too long, and 5 minutes power walking was definitely too long. Alternating every 2 minutes allowed me to almost recover before starting again and I found this gave a much improved intensity to the cardio.


----------



## Mingster

It was stupidly hot in the gym today. Maybe that was why the place was deserted apart from myself.

Seated Press 6x10.

Tricep Pushdowns 6x10.

DB Curls 6x8.

Machine Shrugs 6x10.

There was no way I was venturing into the Greenhouse' for today's cardio session, and even less chance of me doing any running. I settled for 35 minutes on the Treadmill set to hill climb.


----------



## Greshie

Better man than me slogging away in the gym in this weather! mind I do not like hot weather very much; and I'm not sure what is worse ... hot sunshine or overcast muggy (such as we have here in Dumfries this morning)


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Better man than me slogging away in the gym in this weather! mind I do not like hot weather very much; and I'm not sure what is worse ... hot sunshine or overcast muggy (such as we have here in Dumfries this morning)


 Hi Gresh. Good to have you back. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Mingster

So, recent events - one very happy, and one very sad - have kept me away from the gym for a few days, but I made it back in there this afternoon.

Bent Rows 6x10 up to 100kg.

Floor Press 6x10 all sets with 60kg.

Overhead Tricep Extensions 6x10 supersetted with DB Curls 6x8.

Cardio was 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.

I've had a lot on, over the past few weeks especially, and it's beginning to take a toll. I may have to reduce gym sessions or shorten workouts to keep things ticking over, but I'll do my best to keep things moving forwards. All the best guys. Take good care of yourselves.


----------



## Mingster

Yesterday I had a weights only session.

Seated Press 6x10.

Side Laterals supersetted with Face Pulls 6x10 for each exercise.

Machine Shrugs 6x10.

Had lots on so in and out of the gym with no time for cardio.


----------



## Mingster

I've covered all my weights over the past two days so a cardio only session today.

30 minutes on the Cross Trainer followed by 30 minutes on the Treadmill set to hill climb.

Very warm and very humid but a good session nonetheless.


----------



## Mingster

Another quick, basic session today.

Lat Pushdowns 6x10.

Floor Press 6x10.

Machine Dips supersetted with DB Curls 6x10 for each exercise.

Cardio took the form of 35 minutes hill climb on the Treadmill.


----------



## Mingster

I managed a cardio only session today.

45 minutes on the Treadmill. Slowly but surely I'm getting better at this. From time to time I get a dull ache in my right knee at the site of my operation last year. I'm not sure what this means as sometimes it's there after a session and sometimes, such as today, it isn't. I'll plod on anyway and see what happens.


----------



## unclezillion

Mingster said:


> I managed a cardio only session today.
> 
> 45 minutes on the Treadmill. Slowly but surely I'm getting better at this. From time to time I get a dull ache in my right knee at the site of my operation last year. I'm not sure what this means as sometimes it's there after a session and sometimes, such as today, it isn't. I'll plod on anyway and see what happens.


 it means the impact of walking is causing you issues no matter how slight. try rowing or some other non impact method of cardio


----------



## Mingster

unclezillion said:


> it means the impact of walking is causing you issues no matter how slight. try rowing or some other non impact method of cardio


 Yes, I understand this. It's why I've used, and continue to use, the Cross Trainer, Rowing Machine, and Bike for the majority of my cardio. I've mentioned the reasoning behind adding the Treadmill to my cardio sessions lately, and I'm hoping to overcome the issues you mention over time. I was told the operation would cure my knee issues and it's been over a year since the op and I have built up slowly over that time. If it doesn't improve I'll see my doctor about a possible further op.


----------



## Mingster

Today's session started off strongly.

Bent Rows 6x10 again upto 100kg.

Floor Presses 6x10 with 60kg each set 20 seconds between sets.

Then I ran out of steam...

Overhead Extensions 4x10 supersetted with DB Curls 4x10.

It was very hot and humid in the gym today. This, coupled with a lot of issues with my parents over recent weeks, and particularly the last few days, seemed to take their toll. I just had no oomph left in me so I cut things short and went home.

Weighing in at 96.3kg at the minute so I think a bit of a refeed tonight is the way to go.


----------



## 25434

Ullo Ming, hope ur ok and having a good weekend.x


----------



## Mingster

You may have noticed I haven't posted recently. Sadly, my Mam died last week so I've taken a break from training amongst other things.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Mingster said:


> You may have noticed I haven't posted recently. Sadly, my Mam died last week so I've taken a break from training amongst other things.


 No words can help.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> You may have noticed I haven't posted recently. Sadly, my Mam died last week so I've taken a break from training amongst other things.


 I'm so very sorry for your loss Ming. Thinking of you and your family and sending warmest thoughts to you all. X


----------



## Sasnak

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> You may have noticed I haven't posted recently. Sadly, my Mam died last week so I've taken a break from training amongst other things.


 Sorry to hear your sad news mate, as you know I lost mine last November so I know what your going through.

Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Mingster

BLUE(UK) said:


> No words can help.





Flubs said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss Ming. Thinking of you and your family and sending warmest thoughts to you all. X





Sasnak said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss.





BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news mate, as you know I lost mine last November so I know what your going through.
> 
> Please accept my sincere condolences.


 Cheers guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming, I'm just sending you a t'internet hug and hoping you and fam are ok. Take care mister x


----------



## Mingster

Hi guys. Just a quick update.

I've just returned home from a trip to Romania so apologies if I've missed any contacts etc.

I've had a few gym sessions since I last posted, but I'll be starting back with some regularity from this coming monday. I'm planning on a fairly fixed 4 day a week protocol with the usual half hour or so of weights followed by cardio. I'll also continue with the upper body only weight training to leave my lower body fresh for the cardio.

We have a family holiday mid October so I'll be trying to trim off a few surplus pounds too.

Hope all is well with you and yours :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Hi guys. Just a quick update.
> 
> I've just returned home from a trip to Romania so apologies if I've missed any contacts etc.
> 
> I've had a few gym sessions since I last posted, but I'll be starting back with some regularity from this coming Monday. I'm planning on a fairly fixed 4 day a week protocol with the usual half hour or so of weights followed by cardio. I'll also continue with the upper body only weight training to leave my lower body fresh for the cardio.
> 
> We have a family holiday mid October so I'll be trying to trim off a few surplus pounds too.
> 
> Hope all is well with you and yours :thumbup1:


 Good to see you back mate. :thumb

I hope things have settled down a bit for you and life can take on some normality


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good to see you back mate. :thumb
> 
> I hope things have settled down a bit for you and life can take on some normality


 Cheers BB. Things haven't been the best of late, and it does seem that there are a few things to wade through to get to the other side, but we're hoping to move on now and get some sort of normalcy back, and getting a training programme in place is one step on that path.


----------



## Mingster

So, I unexpectedly found some time on my hands today, so decided to start my training a couple of days early.

Bent Rows 2x10, 2x8, 2x6 up to 110kg.

Floor Press 6x8 all sets with 70kg and 30 seconds between sets.

Tricep Pushdowns 4x15 supersetted with DB Curls 4x15,

Just broke myself back into things gently here. Enough work to get the body functioning again after my time away from the gym.

Cardio took the form of 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.

I was pleasantly surprised to find that I weighed in at a svelte - lol - 96.7kg. Considering I've been in Romania for a week, eating exclusively in restaurants, cafes, and Starbucks, and have eaten fish and chips, several pies, ice cream, and toffee since my return I thought I may well have added a few pounds. But it appears that I haven't. Amazing. Anyhow, the diet starts on Monday. No midweek guzzling, and limited weekend treats. I need to lose another half a stone or so in 4 weeks.

Hope you all enjoy the rest of the weekend. Take care :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> So, I unexpectedly found some time on my hands today, so decided to start my training a couple of days early.
> 
> Bent Rows 2x10, 2x8, 2x6 up to 110kg.
> 
> Floor Press 6x8 all sets with 70kg and 30 seconds between sets.
> 
> Tricep Pushdowns 4x15 supersetted with DB Curls 4x15,
> 
> Just broke myself back into things gently here. Enough work to get the body functioning again after my time away from the gym.
> 
> Cardio took the form of 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to find that I weighed in at a svelte - lol - 96.7kg. Considering I've been in Romania for a week, eating exclusively in restaurants, cafes, and Starbucks, and have eaten fish and chips, several pies, ice cream, and toffee since my return I thought I may well have added a few pounds. But it appears that I haven't. Amazing. Anyhow, the diet starts on Monday. No midweek guzzling, and limited weekend treats. I need to lose another half a stone or so in 4 weeks.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy the rest of the weekend. Take care :thumb


 Dam, if only I could eat like that at maintenance, Id happily stay at 200lbs for the rest of my life,. Abs are overrated.


----------



## Mingster

Today's session went to plan. ( I'm going to start numbering these sessions 1 to 4, just so I can keep check on where I'm at. I'm getting on - lol - and I'll be training on different days as life permits).

Seated Press 6x10.

Side Lateral Raise 5x10 supersetted with Face Pulls 5x10.

Machine Shrugs 5x10.

Cardio was again 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.

All went well. again, just steady away but with as high an intensity as the weights permitted. I'm not going to progress the weights lifted massively over only four weeks, and on a cut to boot. Plenty of time for that during the long winter months.


----------



## 25434

Good to see you back with us.


----------



## Mingster

Workout 3 today.

Lat Pushdowns 6x10.

Cable Flyes 6x10.

Overhead Extensions 4x15 supersetted with DB Curls 4x15,

Again, the cardio took the form of 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.

Again, all was well, although my legs were a little heavy during the cardio with two days in a row on the Cross Trainer.


----------



## Stephen9069

So sorry to hear of your loss mate


----------



## Mingster

Stephen9069 said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss mate


 Cheers Stephen. Much appreciated.


----------



## Mingster

Workout 4 today, which is basically a repeat of workout 2.

Seated Press 6x10.

Side Lateral Raise 5x10 supersetted with Face Pulls 5x10.

Machine Shrugs 5x10.

Cardio once again took the form of 30 minutes on the treadmill.

So, I weighed in at 96.7 kilos before my first session last Saturday. In reality I didn't start my diet until the following Monday, and used Saturday and Sunday to pig out in anticipation for the deprivation to come. On Monday I actually weighed in at 98 kg. Today, my weight was 96 kg on the nose so I have to be happy with that.


----------



## Mingster

Workout 1 today,

Bent Rows 6x10 up to 100kg.

Floor Press 6x6 with 70kg throughput. 30 seconds between sets.

Pushdowns 4x15 supersetted with DB Curls 4x15.

I've had some serious gym in my right shoulder these past few days. I suspect it is a flare up of my usual bicep tendon issue, so today's workout was tempered with a bit of caution. I suspect I may well have to set aside the Seated Press and Side Laterals for a little while too. Hey-ho, it's the way things go sometimes. I have neither the time not inclination to have endless sessions with the physio, so I'll just train around it for a while. You always hope these things will sort themselves but they rarely do.

Cardio today was 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Workout 1 today,
> 
> Bent Rows 6x10 up to 100kg.
> 
> Floor Press 6x6 with 70kg throughput. 30 seconds between sets.
> 
> Pushdowns 4x15 supersetted with DB Curls 4x15.
> 
> I've had some serious *gym* in my right shoulder these past few days. I suspect it is a flare up of my usual bicep tendon issue, so today's workout was tempered with a bit of caution. I suspect I may well have to set aside the Seated Press and Side Laterals for a little while too. Hey-ho, it's the way things go sometimes. I have neither the time not inclination to have endless sessions with the physio, so I'll just train around it for a while. You always hope these things will sort themselves but they rarely do.
> 
> Cardio today was 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.


 An insight into the mind of a demi-god.

Gym = Pain

Hope you feel better soon mate, for what its worth, I have been supplementing with Meriva Curcumin Phytosome for a little while now and I have not been suffering with my knees the way I was and though not lifting as heavy as I have in the past my volume of squats has increased without pain. Might be worth a try?


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> An insight into the mind of a demi-god.
> 
> Gym = Pain
> 
> Hope you feel better soon mate, for what its worth, I have been supplementing with Meriva Curcumin Phytosome for a little while now and I have not been suffering with my knees the way I was and though not lifting as heavy as I have in the past my volume of squats has increased without pain. Might be worth a try?


 For gym read gyp lol. A bit of a freudian slip there 

Yes, I'm just going to take it steady. I've only got 3 weeks till our holiday so I'm not planning on pulling up any trees in that time. I'll give it a couple of weeks rest then see where I'm at. I've had this issue before when the bicep tendon partially dislocates from it's groove and it's taken some serious physio and many, many sessions to put right. I'm hoping it's only inflamed at present and I'll get away with anti-inflamms and taking it easy/rest.


----------



## Mingster

Today was Workout 2, but with modifications to ease my shoulder issue.

Face Pulls 6x10 supersetted with Rear Delt Rows 6x10.

Machine Shrugs 6x10.

Cardio was the customary 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.

Combining the Face Pulls with the Rear Delt Rows is a go-to for me when my shoulder issue flares up, and are great shoulder heath exercise anyway. I felt an improvement after only a couple of sets. The follow up Shrugs just seem to finish things off nicely and two hours after my session everything is still feeling good.

Pressing has the opposite effect, so the only press I will be doing for the next few weeks will be the Floor Press. As long as I don't create the usual pressing arch in my back these seem to have no adverse effect so I'll be keeping these in my routine for now.


----------



## Mingster

Session 3.

Lat Pushdowns 6x10.

Cable Flyes 6x10.

Overhead Extensions 4x15 supersetted with DB Curls 4x15.

Cardio was 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.

Weighed in at 95kg on the nose today. If I lose another couple of pounds I will be the lightest I've been for 36 years lol.

Have a great weekend guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

I was just too tired to do a full workout today so gave the gym a miss.

Instead, I got the trusty bike out and stayed home. 45 minutes cycling saw me cover 25km and, hopefully, I'll be fresh enough for a weights only session tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Session 3.
> 
> Lat Pushdowns 6x10.
> 
> Cable Flyes 6x10.
> 
> Overhead Extensions 4x15 supersetted with DB Curls 4x15.
> 
> Cardio was 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.
> 
> Weighed in at 95kg on the nose today. *If I lose another couple of pounds I will be the lightest I've been for 36 years lo*l.
> 
> Have a great weekend guys :thumbup1:


 So by the start of your holiday.................................


----------



## Sasnak

Mingster said:


> Weighed in at 209lbs on the nose today. If I lose another couple of pounds I will be the lightest I've been for 36 years lol


 I don't normally go in for the "fixed" posts but that one definitely needed tidying up 

Well done too.....


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> So by the start of your holiday.................................





Sasnak said:


> I don't normally go in for the "fixed" posts but that one definitely needed tidying up
> 
> Well done too.....


 Haha. I'm a lbs guy trying to keep up to date lol.

I managed to get down to 14 stone 12 a couple of years ago for a holiday. In an ideal world I would like to get to 14 and a half, but as I set myself a target of 15 stone, anything else from here on in is a bonus.

I must say I'm practically starving to death to get those last few pounds now


----------



## Mingster

Today was a weights only workout. Workout/session 4.

Face Pulls 6x10 supersetted with Rear Delt Rows 6x10.

Machine Shrugs 6x10,

Barbell Curls 5x10.

Machine Dips 4x20.

I'm planning a rest day tomorrow then back to Workout 1 on Wednesday all being well.

I feel the need of a nice single malt tonight. Low-ish calories too


----------



## Mingster

Back to workout 1.

Bent Rows 6x6, Up to 110kg.

Floor Press 6x6. All sets with 80kg. 45 seconds between sets.

Pushdowns 4x15 supersetted with DB Curls 4x15.

Cardio was 30 minutes on the Treadmill set to hill climb.

Dropped the reps a little on the big exercises, although the weight is a little less on the Rows than I've used recently. Just didn't feel on top form today - I suspect the diet is taking it's toll - so played things a little more cautiously.


----------



## Mingster

Two days off from the gym, not from choice but necessity, but back today for a Shoulder session.

Face Pulls 6x10 supersetted with Rear Delt Rows 6x10. Upped the weights a bit here.

Machine Shrugs 5x10. And here too.

Cardio was 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer in the Greenhouse in baking hot conditions. We're having a Indian take away tonight so I felt I had to burn off a few calories in advance :thumb Weighed in at 94kg exactly today which is, to the best of my knowledge, a 36 year weight low. Another kilo before my hols and I'll be happy.


----------



## Mingster

Today was workout 3.

Lat Pushdowns 6x10.

Cable Crossovers 6x10.

Tricep Pushdowns 4x15 supersetted with DB Curls 4x8.

Cardio took the form of 35 minutes on the Treadmill, 2 minutes jogging alternating with 2 minutes running, with a warm down to finish. There's definitely a knack to breathing whilst doing this running lark,and I'm gradually getting the hang of it. But it's hard work and my legs are aching now, that's for sure.


----------



## Mingster

Workout 4 today.

Face Pulls 6x10 supersetted with Rear Delt Rows 6x10.

Machine Shrugs 5x10.

Cardio took the form of 15 minutes on the Recumbent Bike sandwiched between two 2000m stints on the Rowing Machine.


----------



## Mingster

We returned from holiday last Thursday and, I'm pleased to say, we had a good time. Excellent weather, - 25-29 degrees every day - good, food, and plenty to drink, made for a cracking break. The fact that I managed to get a quality tan, and recharged my batteries, were great, as was the fact that I started the holiday weighing 93.5kg, and weighed in today at 94.5kg.

The fact that I spent most of my time asleep on a sun lounger undoubtedly helped here 

It's time for a new workout protocol, although, as you know by now, I'm not a massive fan of changing things up over much. I like a simple, straightforward approach with basic exercises and a variety of rep ranges. I'll be following a Push/Cardio Pull/Cardio routine,and will be planning on getting in four sessions every 8 days or so.


----------



## Mingster

First session back was a Push/Cardio workout.

Floor Press 6x6.

Decline Cable Flyes 4x10.

Arnold Press 4x12 supersetted with Tricep Pushdowns 4x12.

Cardio was 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.

I smashed this today. I don't know whether it was the nice long break I've had away from the gym, enthusiasm for a new -ish routine, or something else entirely, but I felt energised in the gym this afternoon. As I'm just starting back there were no great weights lifted, but I felt liked I eked every last ounce of benefit out of each and every set. Even the cardio was a positive experience lol. I know every session won't feel this good but long may it continue.


----------



## 25434

You sound ina really good place Ming. Glad you had a great holiday and feel rested. I'm happy for that. Welcome back mister...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> We returned from holiday last Thursday and, I'm pleased to say, we had a good time. Excellent weather, - 25-29 degrees every day - good, food, and plenty to drink, made for a cracking break. The fact that I managed to get a quality tan, and recharged my batteries, were great, as was the fact that I started the holiday weighing 93.5kg, and weighed in today at 94.5kg.
> 
> The fact that I spent most of my time asleep on a sun lounger undoubtedly helped here
> 
> It's time for a new workout protocol, although, as you know by now, I'm not a massive fan of changing things up over much. I like a simple, straightforward approach with basic exercises and a variety of rep ranges. I'll be following a Push/Cardio Pull/Cardio routine,and will be planning on getting in four sessions every 8 days or so.


 sounds like you had a great time mate :thumb Its been cold and wet here so 25-29 degrees sounds wonderful. where did you go?


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> You sound ina really good place Ming. Glad you had a great holiday and feel rested. I'm happy for that. Welcome back mister...


 I'm ok Flubs. Hadv a lot of issues over the past couple of months. I expect that they will take a little time to work through but, all things considered, I'm all right. The holiday was at the right time I suspect.



BestBefore1989 said:


> sounds like you had a great time mate :thumb Its been cold and wet here so 25-29 degrees sounds wonderful. where did you go?


 We went to Palma Nova. It's not a place I would go to mid season as there would be far too many people for my liking. In October they are winding down - even putting the sun loungers on the beach into storage - so the holiday makers were thin on the ground. We were lucky with the weather because it's forcast rain there all this week.


----------



## Mingster

Pull/Cardio today.

Bent Rows 6x6.

Lat Pulldowns 4x10.

Face Pulls 4x12 supersetted with DB Curls 4x12.

Cardio was 2000 metres on the Rowing Machine and 20 minutes on a new addition the the gym, a Schwinn Airdyne Pro air bike, and bloody hard work it was too.


----------



## Mingster

And back to Push/Cardio today.

Floor Press 6x6.

Decline Cable Flyes 4x10.

Arnold Press 4x12 supersetted with Tricep Pushdowns 4x12.

Cardio was 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.

So a repeat of my first workout. During this 'building back up' to full training phase I'll be increasing the weight every third workout, i.e. my next Push session will have an increase, and so will my third Pull session. As the weights increase this frequency will drop, although I will aim for progression via rest between sets, extra reps and so on.

I intend to stay as lean as I can, so I'm not really looking for a great amount of muscle increase, but will be aiming for strength and fitness improvements.


----------



## Mingster

Pull/Cardio tonight.

Bent Rows 6x6.

Lat Pulldowns 4x10,

Face Pulls 4x12 supersetted with DB Curls 4x12.

Cardio tonight was split between 15 minutes on the Airdyne bike, and 2000 metres on the Rowing Machine.

Absolutely chucking it down hereabouts tonight. In fact I reckon it's rained every day since we got back from our holidays.

Out of curiosity I kept an eye on the clock tonight. The weights took 21 minutes to complete, and I was in and out of the gym in 53 minutes total, including a bit of a rest between the bike and the rower :lol:


----------



## Mingster

The start of the 2nd cycle of workouts today.

Floor Press 6x6. 5kg added here.

Decline Cable Flyes 4x10. An extra plate added.

Arnold Press 4x12 supersetted with Tricep Pushdowns 4x12. 2.5kg to each Dumbbell, and an extra plate for the Pushdowns.

Cardio was the usual 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.

The weight increases were manageable enough, although there's no way I'll be able to add weight as regularly to the Flyes so I'll manage the progression in different ways. Currently I'm using the same weight for all sets of each exercise but I will start tp pyramid when the need arises.

Although I'm no longer dieting as such, I've maintained a fairly strict diet since my holidays. I weighed myself today and was pleasantly surprised to see that I was 93kg.


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym today. I always try to train on a Monday even if I've trained the day before, it just seems to set me up for the week.

Bent Rows 6x6.

Lat Pulldowns 4x10.

Face Pulls 4x12 supersetted with DB Curls 4x12.

Small weight increases across the board again here.

Cardio was another shift on the Airdyne Bike, and 2000 metres on the Rowing Machine.

I'll be having a training free day tomorrow to get a few jobs sorted out.


----------



## Mingster

Push/Cardio today.

Floor Press 6x6.

Decline Cable Flyes 4x10.

Arnold Press 4x12 supersetted with Tricep Pushdowns 4x12.

Cardio was an extremely brisk 30 minutes on the Cross Trainer.

Time for a rest day or two now as I have a pretty hectic schedule tomorrow, and then I'll be doing my 12 weekly blood donation on Friday.


----------



## Mingster

No gym this weekend as my right knee has been giving me some pain. It's the same pain and the same knee that I had the operation last year which is a bit concerning. To be honest it has never felt right since the op and that was one of the reasons I decided to ditch the heavy stuff once and for all.

Anyway a couple of days rest seemed to help a little and I was back into the gym today.

Bent Rows 6x6.

Lat Pulldowns 4x10.

Face Pulls 4x12 supersetted with DB Curls 4x12.

I took the sensible option with the cardio and went with 5000 metres on the Rowing Machine.


----------



## Mingster

Today I did my usual Push workout.

Floor Press 6x6. Another small weight increase here.

Decline Cable Flyes 4x10.

Arnold Press 4x12-15 supersetted with Tricep Pushdowns 4x12-15. Upped the reps slightly here.

Cardio was a repeat of Monday's 5000 metres on the Rowing Machine.

My knee seems to be doing ok so I may well introduce other forms of cardio next session.


----------



## Quackerz

Sup man. It's good to come back and see the Log still going strong!

You still having issues with deadlifts?


----------



## Mingster

Quackerz said:


> Sup man. It's good to come back and see the Log still going strong!
> 
> You still having issues with deadlifts?


 I've given up the powerlifts mate. Health and fitness are my main goals these days. I could probably still manage a decent deadlift but if I do then I would have to do more and begin the whole cycle once more. I'm 40lbs lighter now than I was at my peak and feel so much the better for it.


----------



## Quackerz

Mingster said:


> I've given up the powerlifts mate. Health and fitness are my main goals these days. I could probably still manage a decent deadlift but if I do then I would have to do more and begin the whole cycle once more. I'm 40lbs lighter now than I was at my peak and feel so much the better for it.


 That's good to hear you're doing good. It's amazing how much better you feel at a lighter weight and cardio really is the secret ingredient once you get into it, it all just seems to click. I'm sitting at a lean 90kg doing cardio daily at the moment and honestly could never imagine going anywhere near my heaviest again. I'm lifting more now than I was 20kg heavier anyway. :lol:


----------



## Mingster

I doubt I'll get back into the gym until Sunday. I've been working on a large book sale of late, and the time has come to pack and ship the books to the buyer. To date I've packed boxes (approx 15 books to the box) and have another 4 to 5 boxes to go. This needs to be done so the gym will have to wait.

We're also in the process of having our entrance hall, dining room and upstairs passage decorated so the place is upside down. Previously the missus and myself would have done this, but a combination of the missus' fibromyalgia and myself having so little spare time, has prompted us to get a professional in. Should have done this years ago to be honest. I'm getting much better at delegation these days, and have finally realised that I don't have to try and do everything myself.

Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I doubt I'll get back into the gym until Sunday. I've been working on a large book sale of late, and the time has come to pack and ship the books to the buyer. To date I've packed boxes (approx 15 books to the box) and have another 4 to 5 boxes to go. This needs to be done so the gym will have to wait.
> 
> We're also in the process of having our entrance hall, dining room and upstairs passage decorated so the place is upside down. Previously the missus and myself would have done this, but a combination of the missus' fibromyalgia and myself having so little spare time, has prompted us to get a professional in. Should have done this years ago to be honest. I'm getting much better at delegation these days, and have finally realised that I don't have to try and do everything myself.
> 
> Have a great weekend guys.


 I had to google fibromyalgia, as despite (as I just learned)1 in 20 people may be affected by it, I'd not heard of it before.

Sounds horrid mate, I hope she is able to control her symptoms effectively


----------



## Mingster

Yes, it isn't nice. She's had all the medical interventions and they haven't helped. Since there's no cure the missus has been forced into medical retirement from work. She has good days where she's ok on the surface, but she has constant pain. On bad days she can't get out of bed. We've had a good day today. A trip to the seaside, Whitley Bay. Bloody freezing but dry and fish and chips is always good


----------



## Mingster

I felt tired and a little on the weak side during today's session.

Bent Rows 6x6.

Lat Pulldowns 4x10.

Face Pulls 4x12 supersetted with DB Curls 4x12.

Cardio was 5000 metres on the Rowing Machine. The only rule I stick to doing this is I must complete the distance in under 25 minutes. Today's time was 24.34.

Still weighing in at 93kg. I guess I may be simply not eating enough atm. I'm somewhat stuck between trying to maintain the lean look and add weight to the bar, and we all know that without 'supplementation' achieving both goals simultaneously is extremely difficult  I'll have to make a decision over which is to be my goal.


----------



## Mingster

Push/Cardio today.

Floor Press 6x6. Another weight increase here.

Decline Cable Flyes 4x10.

Arnold Press 4x12-15 supersetted with Tricep Pushdowns 4x12-15.

Cardio was a rapid 3 miles on the Cross Trainer.


----------



## 25434

3 miles on the cross trainer.....ohmerrrrrggaaawwwwwd......I don't like the cross trainer,torture.  I tried an upright stair climber thing this morning.felt like I was going to spontaneously combust I got so hot. Why I have to insist on trying everything I just don't know, durrrr.


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym today but, because this was my third session in three days, I thought it wise to change things up a little.

Lat Pulldowns 10x10.

EZ Bar Curls 5x10.

Face Pulls 2x25.

Cardio was 5000 metres on the Rowing Machine. Today's effort took me 23 minutes and 25 seconds.

Absolutely lashing down with rain here now, and tomorrow is forecast for temperatures no higher than 3 degrees all day. We'll be getting some snow soon at this rate.


----------



## Mingster

Today I did a slightly rejigged Push/Cardio session.

Floor Press 10x6.

Arnold Press 4x10.

Overhead Tricep Extensions 2x25.

Cardio was another 3 miles on the Cross Trainer, and I managed to knock 23 seconds off the time I achieved last Monday.

We were supposed to be visiting Durham this evening to see the Lumiere display but it's freezing cold and chucking it down so I think we'll give it a miss. Maybe we'll go another night.


----------



## Mingster

A mega Pull session today.

Bent Rows 6x6.

Lat Pulldowns 4x10.

EZ Bar Curls 5x10.

Face Pulls 2x25.

DB Curls 2x20.

Cardio was 5000 metres on the Rowing Machine. Today's effort took 23 minutes and 35 seconds.

Hope you guys are enjoying your weekend as well as circumstances allow. Take care.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming, just popping in to say hello. I've got tennis elbow at the moment so physio chap said no training using arms for awhile and some excercises to do every day and I have to wear a black padded strap thing too. :angry: I've been changing my training up to accommodate this, more lower body training and some other stuff. So annoying that soooooo many exercises use arms! After I see the chap next time he said I can do push stuff thank goodness, so my sled and tyre work can come back on board, albeit modified. What a nuisance though.

This morning I didn't go to the gym as usual, I went out for a looooong trek into the woods and fields. Oh boy it was wet! Sludgy, cold, very slidey with all the mud etc, but when I finally got home and had a hot shower and a scrub I felt great! Took me forever to clean my hiking boots off.

Anyhooo....... take care and have a great week.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming, just popping in to say hello. I've got tennis elbow at the moment so physio chap said no training using arms for awhile and some excercises to do every day and I have to wear a black padded strap thing too. :angry: I've been changing my training up to accommodate this, more lower body training and some other stuff. So annoying that soooooo many exercises use arms! After I see the chap next time he said I can do push stuff thank goodness, so my sled and tyre work can come back on board, albeit modified. What a nuisance though.
> 
> This morning I didn't go to the gym as usual, I went out for a looooong trek into the woods and fields. Oh boy it was wet! Sludgy, cold, very slidey with all the mud etc, but when I finally got home and had a hot shower and a scrub I felt great! Took me forever to clean my hiking boots off.
> 
> Anyhooo....... take care and have a great week.


 I've been plagued with tennis elbow type issues myself. There's been a couple of times I've had to have a complete break from upper body stuff for three month periods to allow it to clear up. I remember one such period where I did my MASS (Mings Advanced Squatting System lol), a sort of modified Smolov, to get me through that period.

Look at it as an opportunity to explore some new stuff and, knowing you, I'm sure you will.

Have fun Flubs, and take care x.


----------



## Mingster

I had a poor nights sleep last night which is my wont for Sunday nights. It doesn't seem to matter how long I've been working, the night before I go back to work following a break I sleep fitfully and suffer for it the next day. But Monday is gym day and I did ok.

Floor Presses 6x6. 75kg for all 6 sets, 30 seconds between sets as per usual.

Arnold Press 4x10.

Decline Cable Flyes 4x15.

Overhead Triceps Extensions 2x25.

Cardio was the usual 3 miles on the Cross Trainer. This was tough, and I was well and truly worn out by the time I finished, but I did beat my pb by 1 second clocking in at 19 minutes and 37 seconds.

I'm not sure if I've mentioned this before but, for the past couple of months, I've been using leg power alone on this exercise. I just grab the stationary handles in the middle of the machine and pound away with my legs. I get enough upper body work in so try to hammer my legs as much as possible during my cardio.


----------



## 25434

Well done on the pb Ming :thumb


----------



## Mingster

Today's session was Pull/Cardio, and I mixed things up a little once again.

Bent Rows 5x 15,12,10,8, and 6.

Lat Pulldowns 5x10. 30 seconds between sets.

EZ Bar Curls 5x10.

Face Pulls 2x25.

Cardio was 5000 metres on the Rowing Machine. Today's effort took 23 minutes and 33 seconds.


----------



## Mingster

A gloomy day here in the Land of the Prince Bishop's, but the gym was calling after a three day break.

Floor Press 6x6. 80kg.

Decline Cable Flyes 4x15.

Arnold Press 4x10.

Tricep Pushdowns 2x25.

Cardio was 3 miles on the Cross Trainer. I took it steady away for the first 15 minutes, then pushed hard for the last 5. I must have taken it too easy at the start as it took me an extra 1:34 over the 20 minute mark today, and a good 2 minutes over my previous attempt. I was well and truly knackered at the end though


----------



## Mingster

Following the usual poor nights sleep on a Sunday I wasn't feeling particularly energetic today. I decided to ditch the cardio because of this, and did a slightly different Pull routine.

Lat Pulldowns 10x10.

EZ Bar Curls 5x10.

Face Pulls 2x25.

Concentration Curls 3x15.

And that was that. Time for a nap


----------



## Mingster

I've been feeling lousy for the past couple of days. I guess I've picked up a bug that's been going around at work recently. Nevertheless I made it into the gym today, but the weights wiped me out so the cardio took a hit once more.

Floor Press 6x6.

Decline Cable Flyes 4x15.

Arnold Press 4x10.

Machine Dips 2x30.

I've spent the rest of the day in bed, and will probably do the same tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> I've been feeling lousy for the past couple of days. I guess I've picked up a bug that's been going around at work recently. Nevertheless I made it into the gym today, but the weights wiped me out so the cardio took a hit once more.
> 
> Floor Press 6x6.
> 
> Decline Cable Flyes 4x15.
> 
> Arnold Press 4x10.
> 
> Machine Dips 2x30.
> 
> I've spent the rest of the day in bed, and will probably do the same tomorrow.


 hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope you feel better soon mate


 Cheers mate. I feel a bit better today. Will probably give the gym a miss until the weekend though.


----------



## Mingster

I was feeling ok today, so off to the gym.

Lat Pulldowns 10x10.

EZ Bar Curls 5x8.

Face Pulls 2x25.

Concentration Curls 3x20.

Cardio was 3.2 miles on the Cross trainer.

Feel pretty wiped out now so settling in for some good food and drink and to watch some TV for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mingster

Today's session was a Push session with additional curls lol.

Floor Press 6x6. Using 82.5kgs now, still with 30 seconds between sets.

Decline Cable Flyes 4x15.

Arnold Press 4x10.

Tricep Pushdowns 4x25 supersetted with DB Curls 4x15.

Only 2 miles on the Cross Trainer today as I was pushed for time. I also have several heavy boxes of books to shift later so that should use up a few extra calories anyway.


----------



## Mingster

So I got some blood test results back yesterday and it seems that I have low ferritin levels. The doc has prescribed me some iron tablets and another blood test in 4 weeks time. I'm not sure why I have low levels and have never had such before but it probably goes some way towards explaining my recent lack of energy and general lethargy. Maybe poor sleep wasn't the culprit after all.

Nevertheless I was back in the gym today for a weights only workout.

Lat Pulldowns 10x10.

EZ Bar Curls 5x8.

Face Pulls 3x25.

Concentration Curls 3x25.

Even if I'd had the time I really didn't have the energy for cardio after this little lot. Hopefully, the iron tablets will do their thing.


----------



## swole troll

How does the 10 sets of 10 look

Is it pyramid style set or is that warm ups included?

I have god awful work capacity so what ever I could do for 10 reps would quickly become about 3 reps by the 4th or 5th set


----------



## Mingster

swole troll said:


> How does the 10 sets of 10 look
> 
> Is it pyramid style set or is that warm ups included?
> 
> I have god awful work capacity so what ever I could do for 10 reps would quickly become about 3 reps by the 4th or 5th set


 Yes, it's pyramid. My work capacity is similar and I get bored easily with too many sets so I structure it to minimise these factors. I work up for the first 5 or 6 sets then drop the weight for the remainder. I try to match the drops to my diminishing energy levels so that all the drops are at a similar intensity.

I only rest around 30 seconds or so between sets so it doesn't take too long.


----------



## Mingster

A rare Friday session.

Floor Press 6x6.

Decline Cable Flyes 4x15.

Arnold Press 4x10.

Machine Dips 2x30.

Cardio was 5,000 metres on the Rowing Machine. Today's effort took me 23 minutes and 34 seconds.

Hope you all have a good weekend guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Another Pull session today.

Lat Pulldowns 10x10.

Barbell Curls 5x 20/15/12/10/8.

Face Pulls 3x25.

Concentration Curls 3x25.

Cardio was 3 miles on the Cross Trainer.

I'm working different days next week as I have a meeting and some training to attend. I'm not sure when I'll get into the gym, but I'm sure I will manage sometime


----------



## Mingster

I felt strong in the gym today so upped some weights and added in an extra exercise. It's always a good plan to make the most of those days when the force is with you.

Floor Press 6x6.

Decline Cable Flyes 4x15.

Arnold Press 4x10.

Machine Dips 2x30.

Tricep Pushdowns 3x20.

Cardio took the form of 2,000 metres on the Rowing Machine as quickly as I could manage. Today that was 8 minutes and 42 seconds.


----------



## Mingster

Another decent session today.

Lat Pulldowns 10x10.

Low Rows 4x15.

Face Pulls 2x25.

DB Curls 7x 15/12/10/8/10/12/20.

I followed this with 1 and a half miles on the Cross Trainer in 9 minutes and 39 seconds.


----------



## Mingster

So, no training for the past few days.

I was lugging heavy boxes of books out to the car when I had to twist to avoid a bag of Christmas presents the missus had left in the hall as a booby trap. This resulted in a tweak to my right lat, and bloody painful is has been too. It's starting to ease a little today so, hopefully, I'll be back into the gym towards the end of the week.

Having said that, Christmas is approaching and I have two whole weeks off work for the first time in many, many years - ah, I do love partial retirement - so I'm unsure how much training I'll be getting in for the rest of this year. I'll just see how things go and, however things go, regroup in the New Year.

Hope you're all well and having some fun wherever you may be.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming, sounds painful. Poor you. A whole two weeks off? lucky bugger (s'cuse my language). Hope you do manage to get some training in but if not, enjoy your time off. I'm having problems with my bloopin' tennis elbow!!!! truly annoying, however my legs are getting a solid bashing and I've been doing a bit more cardio-ish-ish stuff, I can do pushing things but pulling or lifting not at all. But.....still training so can't complain.

Take care mister, hope you have a good week and a great Christmas. x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming, sounds painful. Poor you. A whole two weeks off? lucky bugger (s'cuse my language). Hope you do manage to get some training in but if not, enjoy your time off. I'm having problems with my bloopin' tennis elbow!!!! truly annoying, however my legs are getting a solid bashing and I've been doing a bit more cardio-ish-ish stuff, I can do pushing things but pulling or lifting not at all. But.....still training so can't complain.
> 
> Take care mister, hope you have a good week and a great Christmas. x


 You take care of yourself too hon.

I should still be doing some cardio but I was feeling sorry for myself so settled in in front of the tv with food and drink and had an extremely lazy weekend :lol:

Wishing you the very best festive period. Big hugs xx.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming, swooping by to wish you all things good for 2020. Have anugg....  x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming, swooping by to wish you all things good for 2020. Have anugg....  x


 All the best to you too, hon. Here's hoping you have an extra special 2020. Big hugs :thumb xx


----------



## Mingster

Wishing everyone all the best for 2020 and beyond. Stay strong. Stay healthy. And have some fun.

A nice meal, and one or two single malts for me this evening :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Just a quick update.

I was hoping to return to training this weekend, and I have slightly different set of goals and a modified routine mapped out. Unfortunately, I had a wee accident last week which has resulted in a quad tear - not sure how bad as of yet, but I'm hopeful that it's minor - so my return to the gym will be delayed.

Hope you're all doing better than me lol.

Take care guys.


----------



## 25434

Oohhhmigawwwd... a quad tear sounds pretty painful Ming, poor you. I'm still struggling with my flipping tennis elbow thing, :angry: hampering my training no end, but, I can do push things and certain cardio complex stuff and legs etc so doing something at least. I'm even doing swimming which I really hate,humph..... dat walk of shame from the changing room to the pool  ....

Really hope your injury isn't too bad and you can get to the gym soon.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mingster said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> I was hoping to return to training this weekend, and I have slightly different set of goals and a modified routine mapped out. Unfortunately, I had a wee accident last week which has resulted in a quad tear - not sure how bad as of yet, but I'm hopeful that it's minor - so my return to the gym will be delayed.
> 
> Hope you're all doing better than me lol.
> 
> Take care guys.


 Ouch! How did you manage to do that mate?

wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mingster

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ouch! How did you manage to do that mate?
> 
> wishing you a speedy recovery.


 It wasn't in the gym mate. I was up a ladder that misbehaved :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hey there, just dropping by to wish you well. Hope the quad is mending and all is ok.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there, just dropping by to wish you well. Hope the quad is mending and all is ok.


 Thanks hon. Hope you are doing ok too x.

I'm hoping to get back to the gym the week after next. My leg is pretty much there now, but I have other assorted niggles which I'm giving an extra little bit time before I start back.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming, just dropping in to wish you Happy weekend and that your bits and bobs are getting better slowly but surely. I still have problems with my tennis elbow, humph.....but I'm at the stage where I can push heavier things around and this week I tried curls but with much lighter weights and more reps, not too bad but....well...you know, frustrating.

However, I did manage to push a sled loaded with 165kg up and down the gym a few times on Thursday, whoooooooo.....haha, I know, I know, durrrrr. T'was a big deal for me. I did stand there purple in the face and sweating like a rhino in the desert feeling all proud of myself, ha ha.

ive also been doing a lot of circuit style stuff with K bells and those Russian bag things? The leather ones. Much harder than it looks on paper and utterly knackering but good fun. I did a circuit with a chap who I saw doing one in the gym and asked him to show me what to do. He kindly.....ahem......had me running round the gym with a 40kg bag over my shoulders, and at each corner of the gym I had todo a squat, powering back up into a tweeeeeny jump before carrying on. A bit like the stuff I had todo when I was in the military actually......but after a few turns round the gym my legs went down and there was noooo way they were getting backup, lol! Quite a hard session but the guy was really helpful and gave me a mini one to do on my own which was great.

well, that was news you prolly didn't want right?but, I like a chitchat now and again.

Take care Ming, hoping all is well for you and fam.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming, just dropping in to wish you Happy weekend and that your bits and bobs are getting better slowly but surely. I still have problems with my tennis elbow, humph.....but I'm at the stage where I can push heavier things around and this week I tried curls but with much lighter weights and more reps, not too bad but....well...you know, frustrating.
> 
> However, I did manage to push a sled loaded with 165kg up and down the gym a few times on Thursday, whoooooooo.....haha, I know, I know, durrrrr. T'was a big deal for me. I did stand there purple in the face and sweating like a rhino in the desert feeling all proud of myself, ha ha.
> 
> ive also been doing a lot of circuit style stuff with K bells and those Russian bag things? The leather ones. Much harder than it looks on paper and utterly knackering but good fun. I did a circuit with a chap who I saw doing one in the gym and asked him to show me what to do. He kindly.....ahem......had me running round the gym with a 40kg bag over my shoulders, and at each corner of the gym I had todo a squat, powering back up into a tweeeeeny jump before carrying on. A bit like the stuff I had todo when I was in the military actually......but after a few turns round the gym my legs went down and there was noooo way they were getting backup, lol! Quite a hard session but the guy was really helpful and gave me a mini one to do on my own which was great.
> 
> well, that was news you prolly didn't want right?but, I like a chitchat now and again.
> 
> Take care Ming, hoping all is well for you and fam.


 Sounds like you're doing really well considering your aches and pains. You always make me feel lazy when I read about your workouts lol.

Health-wise I'm ready to get back to the gym. In fact, I was all ready to go on Friday when I receives a call to inform me that my gym was shutting for a couple of weeks. Would you believe it?

Anyway, I have a week off work this week, and we're planning on spending a few days in Harrowgate so I'll just put the gym off yet again 

I've a plan for when I eventually get back so here's hoping that in a couple of weeks I'll be cracking on with it.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Sounds like you're doing really well considering your aches and pains. You always make me feel lazy when I read about your workouts lol.
> 
> Health-wise I'm ready to get back to the gym. In fact, I was all ready to go on Friday when I receives a call to inform me that my gym was shutting for a couple of weeks. Would you believe it?
> 
> Anyway, I have a week off work this week, and we're planning on spending a few days in Harrowgate so I'll just put the gym off yet again
> 
> I've a plan for when I eventually get back so here's hoping that in a couple of weeks I'll be cracking on with it.


 I just try to keep going asi think If I stop I will just give in,and that's not in my nature, durrrr... :crazy: . I went to the gym this morning and it was shut due to structural damage so I went walking, got very wet indeed and now making bread and having a glass of wine whilst I wait for my dinner to cook. Two down and three on the go. I'm making some for a lady I see at the gym, her mum passed away so it's my way of giving her some comfort as we're not best buds or anything, we just chat as we are getting dressed at daft o clock in the morning and I thought why not? It's only flour and no big deal for me to make.

i hope you and family enjoy your days away and the weather picks up a bit for you. Seeyou when you return. (Not being a stalker by the way). I also miss BB. I hope he is ok.

View attachment 179847


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> I just try to keep going asi think If I stop I will just give in,and that's not in my nature, durrrr... :crazy: . I went to the gym this morning and it was shut due to structural damage so I went walking, got very wet indeed and now making bread and having a glass of wine whilst I wait for my dinner to cook. Two down and three on the go. I'm making some for a lady I see at the gym, her mum passed away so it's my way of giving her some comfort as we're not best buds or anything, we just chat as we are getting dressed at daft o clock in the morning and I thought why not? It's only flour and no big deal for me to make.
> 
> i hope you and family enjoy your days away and the weather picks up a bit for you. Seeyou when you return. (Not being a stalker by the way). I also miss BB. I hope he is ok.
> 
> View attachment 179847


 Cheers hon. That bread looks awesome. I'm off to have a slice of tiger loaf with honey right now 

I also hope BB and his family are doing ok. Best wishes to them from us all.


----------



## Mingster

Following a series of niggling injuries I finally made it back into the gym today for the first time since December 11th last year.

The nature of the majority of these injuries has persuaded me to reassess my training regime and, as so many times before, I'll be returning to a more strength based approach.

The plan is to follow a whole body routine, initially as a every other day, or three times a week approach, whichever fits best at any given time.

The routine will be:

Deadlifts, Floor Press, and Arnold Shoulder Press. I'll finish off with a few sets for bi's and tri's.

The Floor Press replaced the Bench Press because arching gives me considerable pain. If things go well I'll add a Squat day when I feel I need it. I've had a number of leg issues since my knee op in 2018, so I'm saving my Squats until, and if, they are needed.

I'll be 59 in August and I'd be lying if I said I hadn't considered the possibility of lifting in the M3's a year later. We'll start with this routine and see how things go.


----------



## PSevens2017

Mingster said:


> Following a series of niggling injuries I finally made it back into the gym today for the first time since December 11th last year.
> 
> The nature of the majority of these injuries has persuaded me to reassess my training regime and, as so many times before, I'll be returning to a more strength based approach.
> 
> The plan is to follow a whole body routine, initially as a every other day, or three times a week approach, whichever fits best at any given time.
> 
> The routine will be:
> 
> Deadlifts, Floor Press, and Arnold Shoulder Press. I'll finish off with a few sets for bi's and tri's.
> 
> The Floor Press replaced the Bench Press because arching gives me considerable pain. If things go well I'll add a Squat day when I feel I need it. I've had a number of leg issues since my knee op in 2018, so I'm saving my Squats until, and if, they are needed.
> 
> I'll be 59 in August and I'd be lying if I said I hadn't considered the possibility of lifting in the M3's a year later. We'll start with this routine and see how things go.


 Didn't realise you were 58. Good effort and I hope this is the first of many training sessions for you in 2020 :thumbup1:

Re: legs - do you have a current rehab program for your legs?


----------



## Mingster

PSevens2017 said:


> Didn't realise you were 58. Good effort and I hope this is the first of many training sessions for you in 2020 :thumbup1:
> 
> Re: legs - do you have a current rehab program for your legs?


 I can do plenty of cardio without issue.

I can also do pretty much any leg exercise. It's just that if I train my legs with weights for any prolonged period I get problems. I look on it as a similar situation to an aging or injury prone footballer who plays on a weekend but doesn't train and rests during the week. If I get my deadlift and pressing going to an extent that competition is possible I'll look at some short bursts of squatting to get me within striking distance of where I need to be,

My last squat was 200kg a couple of weeks before my op, so that was achieved on a leg and a half lol. I would just need to be there or thereabouts so short bursts will be the name of the game.


----------



## PSevens2017

Mingster said:


> I can do plenty of cardio without issue.
> 
> I can also do pretty much any leg exercise. It's just that if I train my legs with weights for any prolonged period I get problems. I look on it as a similar situation to an aging or injury prone footballer who plays on a weekend but doesn't train and rests during the week. If I get my deadlift and pressing going to an extent that competition is possible I'll look at some short bursts of squatting to get me within striking distance of where I need to be,
> 
> My last squat was 200kg a couple of weeks before my op, so that was achieved on a leg and a half lol. I would just need to be there or thereabouts so short bursts will be the name of the game.


 Yeah, it's about modifying your program. 200kg squat is great! Will be following this to check your progress :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

PSevens2017 said:


> Yeah, it's about modifying your program. 200kg squat is great! Will be following this to check your progress :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate.

I'd like to give it a go just to prove that you don't need gear to succeed, and that age isn't necessarily a barrier.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Following a series of niggling injuries I finally made it back into the gym today for the first time since December 11th last year.
> 
> The nature of the majority of these injuries has persuaded me to reassess my training regime and, as so many times before, I'll be returning to a more strength based approach.
> 
> The plan is to follow a whole body routine, initially as a every other day, or three times a week approach, whichever fits best at any given time.
> 
> The routine will be:
> 
> Deadlifts, Floor Press, and Arnold Shoulder Press. I'll finish off with a few sets for bi's and tri's.
> 
> The Floor Press replaced the Bench Press because arching gives me considerable pain. If things go well I'll add a Squat day when I feel I need it. I've had a number of leg issues since my knee op in 2018, so I'm saving my Squats until, and if, they are needed.
> 
> I'll be 59 in August and I'd be lying if I said I hadn't considered the possibility of lifting in the M3's a year later. We'll start with this routine and see how things go.


 Hey there Ming, happy Saturday to you and welcome back to your journal. I hope training goes well for you with no further injuries.....you know....for a while at least. My tennis elbow seems to be abating a bit but still rather annoying. Take care you.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming, happy Saturday to you and welcome back to your journal. I hope training goes well for you with no further injuries.....you know....for a while at least. My tennis elbow seems to be abating a bit but still rather annoying. Take care you.


 Looking good Flubs x.

I'll do my best but injuries seem to follow me about 

You take care and keep up the inspirational training posts. And bread pics. And just being you x.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Looking good [Redacted] x.
> 
> I'll do my best but injuries seem to follow me about
> 
> You take care and keep up the inspirational training posts. And bread pics. And just being you x.


 Thanks Ming, not sure ifiwillkeep that one up long, it's a bit risky for me,  I know, proper saddo, ha ha. I'm just offto the gym now actually, bit later than usual though, being a tad lazy and enjoying a lie in. Legs and glutes today, got a new complex to try today that I saw on A site I was browsing. I suspect I will be doing the John Wayne walk by tomorrow morning,ha ha. Also, my gym has installed some big metal bars that you can swing on across the room. They are really high though, so a bit scared of that but, I like to have a go at anything......may be posting with several injuries by next week :lol: . Ah well, that's me. Have a good week ahead and hope you and fam aren't drowning with all the rain.


----------



## 25434

A ps to the above.....soooooooooo embarrassing Ming. I did my Sunday glutes andlegs then hitched up my pants ready for a swing off from the bars.....I'm only 5'2" and got one of those boxes to stand on.....wasn't quite big enough but I thought oh well, I can jump up to it. Soooooo being me I got the highest box, jumped off it and grabbed the first bar, swing like a demon and got to the second one the my arm started hurt and I froze....yes froze! Swinging backwards and forwards unable to go either way and miiiiiiiiiiiles away from the box, eeeek! I was too scared to jump off as it seemed really high from where I was so I just hung on, my arm hurting, not knowing what to do, lol!

i was literally on the point of dropping when two of the big guys came across and told me to drop, I'm so stupid, I was going "it's fine I just resting". Resting for gawwwds sake! I was cacking myself :lol: :lol: .... after a few choice words from the guys, I did drop and really inelegantly caught by them.......lawwwwd Ming, the relief was huuuuge....followed by a masssive desire to start crying....I know...don't say it... :crazy: :crazy:

I got a hug from Mr scary person, but both of them were laughing their heads off, and so was I too. Berrluddie mortified I was, lol. Might be a while before I try that again. Ha ha.

Sorryto muck up your journal Ming, but you did say I could at one point.....ages ago. Do you remember when I had my own journal here? BB and Big fella said they never knew what they read in my journal asi got into so many scrapes :lol: . Today reminded me of those days.

Anyhow..... I enjoyed having a go...... Will re think for the next time. :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> A ps to the above.....soooooooooo embarrassing Ming. I did my Sunday glutes andlegs then hitched up my pants ready for a swing off from the bars.....I'm only 5'2" and got one of those boxes to stand on.....wasn't quite big enough but I thought oh well, I can jump up to it. Soooooo being me I got the highest box, jumped off it and grabbed the first bar, swing like a demon and got to the second one the my arm started hurt and I froze....yes froze! Swinging backwards and forwards unable to go either way and miiiiiiiiiiiles away from the box, eeeek! I was too scared to jump off as it seemed really high from where I was so I just hung on, my arm hurting, not knowing what to do, lol!
> 
> i was literally on the point of dropping when two of the big guys came across and told me to drop, I'm so stupid, I was going "it's fine I just resting". Resting for gawwwds sake! I was cacking myself :lol: :lol: .... after a few choice words from the guys, I did drop and really inelegantly caught by them.......lawwwwd Ming, the relief was huuuuge....followed by a masssive desire to start crying....I know...don't say it... :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> I got a hug from Mr scary person, but both of them were laughing their heads off, and so was I too. Berrluddie mortified I was, lol. Might be a while before I try that again. Ha ha.
> 
> Sorryto muck up your journal Ming, but you did say I could at one point.....ages ago. Do you remember when I had my own journal here? BB and Big fella said they never knew what they read in my journal asi got into so many scrapes :lol: . Today reminded me of those days.
> 
> Anyhow..... I enjoyed having a go...... Will re think for the next time. :whistling:


 No mucking up of journal here. Shame you didn't video yout debut on the bars  x


----------



## Mingster

Second session back in the gym today.

Deads 6x5.

Floor Press 6x5.

Arnold Press 3x10.

Bench Dips 4x15.

DB Curls 4x10.

Just using baby weights for the comeback. Getting my body used yo lifting again, and strengthening the stabilizers that have grown weak over the lay off months.

I'll be doing 3 sessions using the same weights to begin with, however easy that feels. I know that it will get tougher soon enough, and the more momentum achieved, the further I will go,


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym today for my third session of my return to training.

Workout was exactly the same as the two previous ones, but I'm starting to find a groove. The entire session took 30 minutes.

Deads 6x5. Floor Press 6x5. Arnold Press 3x10. Bench Dips 4x15. DB Curls 4x10,

Next session will see the weights increased in various ways across the board.


----------



## Mingster

First session of the second round of workouts today.

Deads 6x5 with 10kg added to lifts.

Floor Press 6x5 with 5kg added to each set.

Arnold Press 3x10 with 5kg added to 1st and 2nd sets.

DB Curls with 2.5kg added to 3rd and 4th sets,

Bench Dips 4x15 with 10kg plate added for each set.

Nice and steady across the board with no issues with any of the exercises. Just a case of plodding onwards and building up gently over time. Not very exciting to write up, I'm afraid, but at least it gives me a reference as to where I'm at.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Not very exciting to write up, I'm afraid, but at least it gives me a reference as to where I'm at.


 Hey there Ming, you don't have to entertain anyone with your journal, it's yours and as you say it's your reference point. People who are interested will read, and the ones who don't have a plethora of others to choose from. We are all different. When I had my journal I shoved in all sorts due to my writing style,but the core of it was always my training, and I didn't allow anything in there I didn't feel comfortable with.

i like to read your journal and I think you have a vast knowledge base which I like to draw upon if I see anything I can adapt to my own routines. I also like to chit chat with you now and again as you know. I pop into one or other journals now and again too, mainly to pinch ideas or see if folks are ok, I know, durrrrrrr.......

your journal is just fine as it is Ming  and now I'm heading off to my gym for swim day, bleurrrrrrrrrrrrghhhh...... I really hate it but am trying to burst out of my comfort zone, hurrr hurrr. Dat walk of shame from the changing rooms, hehe :blush:

And there you gooooo...perfect example of my posts, lawwwwwwwwwwng and drivel filled. Feel free to bar me h34r: :lol:

I mean, you wouldn't do that.......would you?.......i.....ummmm.....umm.....

nochancedontEVENgothere! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> I mean, you wouldn't do that.......would you?.......i.....ummmm.....umm.....


 Of course I wouldn't 

You are always welcome. Anytime. To post whatever you like, or feel, or need to ask. Or vent. Anything.

Take care x.


----------



## Mingster

Just a quick rational here...

I'm planning on following this routine for approximately 10 weeks. I expect it to take that long to get completely back in the groove, and to increase my strength sufficiently to warrant a more structured routine.

10 weeks will probably seem like a long time to most, and it may well be in these times of fast everything, and immediate gratification, but it is something I've come to appreciate the more experienced I become.

There's no hurry. Gains in strength and muscle growth are things that can't be rushed. They will come in time but they can't be hurried. What they can be, is derailed by attempting too much too soon, and that is what I've learned to avoid.

Maybe I'll pick up an injury, or fall ill in these unsettled times, but these are things I can't really affect and if it's to be then it's to be. All I can do is minimise the chances of derailment and, I feel, that is best served by a 10 week - give or take - reintroduction to training.


----------



## PSevens2017

Mingster said:


> Just a quick rational here...
> 
> I'm planning on following this routine for approximately 10 weeks. I expect it to take that long to get completely back in the groove, and to increase my strength sufficiently to warrant a more structured routine.
> 
> 10 weeks will probably seem like a long time to most, and it may well be in these times of fast everything, and immediate gratification, but it is something I've come to appreciate the more experienced I become.
> 
> There's no hurry. Gains in strength and muscle growth are things that can't be rushed. They will come in time but they can't be hurried. What they can be is derailed by attempting too much too soon, and that is what I've learned to avoid.
> 
> Maybe I'll pick up an injury, or fall ill in these unsettled times, but these are things I can't really affect and if it's to be then it's too be. All I can do is minimise the chances of derailment and, I feel, that is best served by a 10 week - give or take - reintroduction to training.


 Mingster, great post and absolutely agree with your thought process here.

I'm nearly 47. I learnt about 5-6 years to not go to the gym if I'm feeling unwell. Usually, I'd be in the gym training as hard as ever. Ridiculous!! Counter productive. Runny nose, spreading my germs to others (disgusting) and battering my immune system even more.

I've learnt to leave the gym if I'm not feeling the workout. I'd prefer to come back once I'm focussed then I'll enjoy my workout. Never used to be like that.

Set the goals/targets.... It doesn't matter 'when' they are achieved... all that matters is they 'will' be achieved!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

PSevens2017 said:


> Set the goals/targets


 This is key imo.

You have to set goals. Short term goals which lead to long term goals.

Training needs to be progressive, but progressive doesn't mean in leaps and bounds. Lots of little steps makes a big step, and slow measured gains are longer lasting, and more easily maintained, than rapid increases which initially may look impressive but rarely stand the test of time.

Long term readers know that I harp on about 'consolidation', but that's the key for me. Consolidated gains are lasting gains.


----------



## 25434

Agreed Ming.

[email protected] thing......you've been spotted! Sending you and fam biggest hugs and warmest thoughts. X

Happy Friday to both "ma" boys.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Agreed Ming.
> 
> [email protected] thing......you've been spotted! Sending you and fam biggest hugs and warmest thoughts. X
> 
> Happy Friday to both "ma" boys.


 Me too mate. Take care too.


----------



## Mingster

Today' workout was Week* 2, 2 of 3.

* As I'm training every other day my 'weeks' usually will last 6 days.

All the same exercises and weights as Thursday's session but, once again, everything just feels that much better. Plenty left in the tank at the end of the session which, at this stage, is how it should be. It's important to resist the urge to add things to your programme as you go along. There's a reason that things weren't added at the beginning, and it's good to remind yourself of that.

More of the same next time out, and then move on to Week 3.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> It's important to resist the urge to add things to your programme as you go along. There's a reason that things weren't added at the beginning, and it's good to remind yourself of that.


 Pardon? Sorry...I...I can't quite understand that sentence? wait, wut, what? resist the urge to add things?? I....ahem....

:lol:  :lol: :whistling: ......


----------



## Mingster

Wee2, 3 of 3.

So back into the gym today. Getting these sessions in whilst the gym remains open.

Deads 6x5 1 minute between sets.

Floor Press 6x5 30 seconds between sets.

Arnold Press 1 minute between sets.

DB Curls 4x10 and Bench Dips 4x15 with 30 seconds between sets.

I'll maintain this pacing as long as the weights, and my focus, allow. When the Curls and Dips prove problematical I'll revert to supersets to give a little more recovery between pull and push without lowing the intensity.

Some weight increases to be added next session.


----------



## 25434

Hey there, we very nearly did the same thing today, apart from floor presses, and I did more reps cos I'm daft in the head as you know, durrrp... :lol: I also did OHP's before I did my arnolds. not many I just like to have a go. I did three sets of 3. Oh, and I can't do bench dips as they hurt my shoulder which is an injury from a few years ago. soooooo....not quite the same at all really! :whistling: ...ah well, I like to join in anyway. I may go and ruin BB's journal whilst he is off, you know, dust it down and steal the biccies.....


----------



## Mingster

My gym is still open so off I went.

Week 3, 1 of 3.

Deads 6x5. 10kg added to sets 3-6.

Floor Press 6x5. 5kg added to all sets.

Arnold Press 3x10. 2.5kg added to sets 2 and 3.

DB Curls 4x10, 2.5kg added to sets 2 and 3.

Bench dips 4x15. 10kg plate in lap upped to a 15kg.

All good training wise. There were two guys disinfecting all the equipment in an attempt to keep the place open but time will tell I suppose.

Worrying times but have to keep going.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming, yes,worryingtimes. My gym is open by a gnats wotsits. I just go every day hoping not to see the closed sign, but I can do stuff at home if I have to. It's about staying well more than anything. I hope you and your family stay healthy throughout these days. I did a glute complex today and my poor bum cheeks are really aching  :lol: . Sorry to share but as you are my UKM fam it's ok I guess.


----------



## Mingster

Week 3, 2 of 3.

And possible the last workout in my gym for some time.

I did the usual routine in a repeat of Wednesdays session.

My next session would normally be this coming Sunday, but it looks unlikely that the gym will be open. I have also been called back to my doctors on MondaY for more bloods. I'd only just had them taken last Monday so being called back so soon doesn't bode well, Regardless of the gym situation I'll be giving training a miss until after the bloods and will be drinking gallons of water over the weekend.

Enjoy your weekend as best as you can guys, and stay strong :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming, fingers crossed for you at the docs. Both the gyms I go to closed, humph.....this morning I felt quite weird not being able to go to the gym. It's like brushing teeth really, so strange.ive got some bits of equipment icanuseat home and a treadmill so will do some training. Sunday morning is my big training day so that's going to be a strange thing.

Anyhow, stay safe and well Ming. Have a great weekend yourself.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming, fingers crossed for you at the docs. Both the gyms I go to closed, humph.....this morning I felt quite weird not being able to go to the gym. It's like brushing teeth really, so strange.ive got some bits of equipment icanuseat home and a treadmill so will do some training. Sunday morning is my big training day so that's going to be a strange thing.
> 
> Anyhow, stay safe and well Ming. Have a great weekend yourself.


 I spent a bit of time today in clearing out some of the junk that has accumulated in my home gym. It's amazing how much stuff you can collect. It's been a while since I trained at home but I'm sure you remember I used to do nothing else for quite some time.

I sold my Leg Press/Hack Squat machine some time ago, and there seems to be quite a bit of stuff that I'll probably sell soon, but I'll be keeping my cage, some adjustable dumbbells, and various bars, dip handles, and associated whatnots. I also have 3 Oly bars, 1 Oly EZ bar, and 250kg or so of bumper plates that I'll be holding on to.

That should keep me going


----------



## Sasnak

Mingster said:


> some of the junk that has accumulated in my home gym


 It was junk until just last night. It'll be junk again one day but for now it may as well be made of sliver


----------



## Mingster

Sasnak said:


> It was junk until just last night. It'll be junk again one day but for now it may as well be made of sliver


 By junk I meant non weightlifting stuff. Having said that I'll be listing a couple of hundred kilo's worth of plates and some other bits and bobs on the Powerlifting Kit For Sale UK site on Facebook sometime next week. I'm not after making a killing, merely making space so I can get the home gym up and running.


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming, just into wish you a happy weekend and hope you and fam are doing ok. I just got back from a 5 mile walk, started off in sunshine, and got back in hail, rain, freezing winds, ha ha...brrrrrrrr. Now. Sitting with a cuppa tea and a ginger cake I made this morning, yum. Going to read my book for an hour now, warm up a bit.

Take care Ming, and BB if you are reading this, I'm wishing you and your wife everything good.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming, just into wish you a happy weekend and hope you and fam are doing ok. I just got back from a 5 mile walk, started off in sunshine, and got back in hail, rain, freezing winds, ha ha...brrrrrrrr. Now. Sitting with a cuppa tea and a ginger cake I made this morning, yum. Going to read my book for an hour now, warm up a bit.
> 
> Take care Ming, and BB if you are reading this, I'm wishing you and your wife everything good.
> 
> View attachment 181529


 Looks delicious. I am partial to a bit of ginger cake 

Yes, it's been snowing on and off hereabouts since last night, with bursts of sunshine and hail inbetween for good measure.

I'm in the process of sorting the attic out atm. We had a new roof done last September-ish, and the amount of rubble and dust I'm having to shift is quite remarkable.


----------



## Mingster

A quick training update - I haven't done any for a week.

I have, however, cleared the home gym which is now ready for use. I started by moving all the furniture, boxes, and general stuff that had filled the gym area. I then went through all the weight plates, benches, bars etc that I had accumulated over the years. These went up for sale on Marketplace and had all gone within a few hours.

Before and after pics...


----------



## 25434

That looks fab Ming, lucky you. I have some bits and bobs to use and doing lots of bodywork stuff at the mo. I don't mean to be invasive, but did you get good news from your blood results. You don't need to answer of course but I do hope you are ok.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> That looks fab Ming, lucky you. I have some bits and bobs to use and doing lots of bodywork stuff at the mo. I don't mean to be invasive, but did you get good news from your blood results. You don't need to answer of course but I do hope you are ok.


 My bloods came back ok as far as I know. I have a telephone appointment with my doctor tomorrow so I will know what's what then. Going by past experiences, if there had been anything out of the ordinary I think they would have been in touch before now.

Yes, I am happy with the gym set up. I have around 300kg of Oly bumper plates, and two seven foot bars, plus an Oly EZ bar. The dumbbells go up to 42.5kg, and the cage has dip and chin attachments. I also have a hyper bench, and a glute/ham machine, so most bases covered.

I still have my bike for cardio.


----------



## Mingster

So this was my cardio this morning...Up and down twice, as briskly as I could manage.

I plan on doing this whenever I can. Quality exercise, doesn't take too long, and the chances of meeting anyone are quite remote.


----------



## PSevens2017

Mingster said:


> So this was my cardio this morning...Up and down twice, as briskly as I could manage.
> 
> I plan on doing this whenever I can. Quality exercise, doesn't take too long, and the chances of meeting anyone are quite remote.
> 
> View attachment 181631


 That looks stunning!! Great option to workout on :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

So a gym session today.

I've had to slightly re-jig my full body routine to come into line with training at home.

Squat - half hour or so focusing on form, full range of motion, and stretching those parts which haven't been subjected to squatting for some time.

Arnold Press 3x10.

Flyes 3x10.

EZ Bar Curls 3x10.

CGBP 3X10.

That seemed to hit the spot. I'm pleased with how it went. I may well have to change things as the weights progress, but it will certainly do for now.


----------



## Mingster

Up and down the steps again for cardio today.

It was tough again, but a little easier than the previous attempt so that is as it should be. The steps curve away to the left out of picture for another 30 yards or so at that is the steepest part of the climb. The fact that the steps get steeper as you progress makes this a real challenge. 205 steps. I counted every one


----------



## Mingster

Weights again today.

The session was almost identical to the previous one. I added a bit of weight to the Squats, and switched in Dumbbell Bench Press for the Close Grips I used on Thursday. Everything went smoothly and I enjoyed the session. It'll take a bit of getting used to training at home again, but I did so exclusively for many years so I don't think it will take long. My weights lifted never suffered from training at home so there are no excuses this time round either.

I've moved my equipment around a bit too, and I reckon I'm gettings things generally how I want them now.

Enjoy your weekend as best you can guys.


----------



## PSevens2017

Mingster said:


> Up and down the steps again for cardio today.
> 
> It was tough again, but a little easier than the previous attempt so that is as it should be. The steps curve away to the left out of picture for another 30 yards or so at that is the steepest part of the climb. The fact that the steps get steeper as you progress makes this a real challenge. 205 steps. I counted every one


 I'm envious of those steps. Such a great way to work out as well. Out in the open. Muscle groups as well as lung/heart health :thumbup1:

A little way from me, Boxhill in Surrey, it's National Trust/area of outstanding beauty. Surrey Downs. Absolutely beautiful. Too far to walk so unable to go there atm. They have similar steps. 275 in total. Did them one afternoon after doing a very heavy leg session in the morning..... ouch! Here's a pic. Hope you don't mind me posting it on your log, Mingster.


----------



## Mingster

PSevens2017 said:


> I'm envious of those steps. Such a great way to work out as well. Out in the open. Muscle groups as well as lung/heart health :thumbup1:
> 
> A little way from me, Boxhill in Surrey, it's National Trust/area of outstanding beauty. Surrey Downs. Absolutely beautiful. Too far to walk so unable to go there atm. They have similar steps. 275 in total. Did them one afternoon after doing a very heavy leg session in the morning..... ouch! Here's a pic. Hope you don't mind me posting it on your log, Mingster.
> 
> View attachment 181749


 No problem at all.

Looks like a great set of steps. They really are a cracking form of exercise, challenging and rewarding all in one. And a great way to get back to a decent fitness level quickly without hours and hours pounding on a treadmill.


----------



## Mingster

Into the home gym after work today.

Squats 5x5,

Arnold Press 3x10.

Flat Flyes 3x10.

EZ Bar Curls 3x10.

DB Bench Press 3x10.

I had a terrible night's sleep last night and couldn't have felt less like training this afternoon but, as is often the case, training pulled me round. I added weight to most of the exercises and, although it is very early days, things are going nicely, I'll probably fall asleep watching tv tonight, but that is commonplace when you are as old as me :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Tuesday was up and down the steps to cover cardio, and I was back into the home gym yesterday.

It's only my fourth session back Squatting since my knee operation in May 2018 but things are going smoothly. I'm taking things easy, but I'm up to using 110kg for sets of 5 and I'll gradually add to that over the coming months.

The other exercises are going well too.

I'm having a rest day today, as I feel I need it. I was shattered the other night and actually went to bed at eight-thirty and slept straight through to seven the following morning.


----------



## Mingster

I don't see a lot of point in listing every weight and/or cardio session, but I will add a little note at this point to remind me where I'm at for future reference.

Normally I see a physio once a fortnight to keep my back functioning. This is impossible in the present times so, reluctantly, I'll have to bin the 3 times a week squatting till I can get back to my regular treatment. This has resulted in a change to the every other day -ish routine.

Rack Pulls.

Bench Press - feet on bench.

Chins.

EZ Bar Curls.

Dips.

Once a week I will add 3 sets each of Arnold Press, and Rear Delt Flyes.


----------

